#ubuntu-br 2011-05-16
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> esse gnome-tweak é lindo
<vitorlobo> ele ta da várias dicas legais
<vitorlobo> gnome nao
<vitorlobo> ubuntu-tweak
<Maninho> depois de tantos anos ajudando, fazendo com que ela cria-se força, mudei minha vida inteira por ela, oh maior erro
<Swell_> alguem pode me ajudar a saber se meu firewall esta funcionando?
<Swell_> to usando o FIrestarter
<vitorlobo> se tiver ligado
<vitorlobo> ele ta funfando
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Swell_> e tem tbm instaldo o Gufw
<Swell_> como posso proteger meu ip de gente abelhuda?
<Swell_> lembro q tinha formas de usar proxy..
<Swell_> mas nao lembro cmo q faz
<Swell_> tinha tbm conectar por DNS..acho q eh isso
<Swell_> era um login e uma senha..e tu entra por lá...ta certo?
<Maninho> Swell_: mantenha seu sistema atualizado, tenha cuidado com os pacotes que instala, e mantenha o ufw em enable
<Swell_> é mas vi q o ufw nao inicia com o sistema
<vitorlobo> consegui habilitar janela gelatinosa aqui
<Swell_> tive que dar o comando no terminal pra ele ficar ativo..isso é normal?
<Maninho> Swell_: adicione
<licensed> alguem sabe como tirar aqueles icones inuteis do tray? o envelope, o dialogo de chat..
<Swell_> a primeira coisa q fiz foi dar um status..e disse INATIVO
<Swell_> só depois de dar enable q dando status apareceu ATIVO
<Swell_> isso ta certo ou é besteira?
<Swell_> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82016.0
<Maninho> Swell_: se refere as regras?
<Maninho>  /etc/ufw/before.rules?
<Swell_> diz pra fazer uma alteraçao numa linha
<Swell_> isso
<Maninho> Swell_: se quiser
<Maninho> faça
<Swell_> mas qual a recomendaçao correta..e praq se faria essa alteraçao?
<virtu> e ae
<Swell_> ae
<Swell_> srs
<Swell_> r
<Maninho> Swell_: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UFW  http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/ divirta-se e tire suas duvidas
<Swell_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/obrigado_pelas_dicas
<Swell_> :)
<Maninho> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/sem_problemas
<Maninho> Vou procurar o que comer
<vitorlobo> uia
<vitorlobo> aqui ta funfando janela gelatinosa
<vitorlobo> sem da pau nenhum
<vitorlobo> >.<
<arf77> a quantidade de trafego que sai desta maquina para websites do canonical e' impressionante
<Daekdroom> Alguém mais tem problema com o gwibber às vezes não conseguindo enviar tweets?
<arf> para ver todo o software que tenho isntallado com o dpkg qual e' a flag?
<vitorlobo> quando ia responder
<vitorlobo> ele sai
<vitorlobo> :|
<arf77> tava com 2
<arf77> :) responde ai
<vitorlobo> super >.<
<arf77> dpkg
<vitorlobo> aperta o super q tdo oq vc instalou la
<vitorlobo> tem la
<arf77> dpkg --get-selections
<arf77> ;)
<arf77> e jogos? que recomendam
<vitorlobo> arf77: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<arf77> k
<vitorlobo> arf77: o playonlinux indica games compativeis com o linux...até games de windows
<vitorlobo> o playonlinux é uma extensão do wine
<arf77> 275 mg
<arf77> mb
<vitorlobo> arf77: gosta de q estilo de game?
<arf77> age of empires
<arf77> civilization
<vitorlobo> age roda
<arf77> cod
<arf77> mas isto e' um emulador?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> é um gambiarrador
<vitorlobo> ele pega fragmentos de programas q precisam pra rodar
<vitorlobo> e faz rodar
<arf77> e' tipo wine mesmo entao
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> é uma extensão do wine
<Daekdroom> PlayonLinux é uma ferramenta para o Wine.
<Daekdroom> Ele instala os jogos e faz as mudanças necessárias no Wine para poder rodá-los.
<vitorlobo> arf77: no repositorio do ubuntu tem emulador de znes =D
<vitorlobo> e da pra jogar via ip
<vitorlobo> "nunca testei"
<arf77> https://www.avaneya.com/ e' bom?
<vitorlobo> sei la
<vitorlobo> eu jogava openarena, quakelive
<arf77> tinha o wolfeinstein a uns anos...
<arf77> e o americas army... mas agora 'e so crackers
<Giverny> porra o cara poderia ter posto um loop infinito no som desse aveneya
<Giverny> :/
<arf77> e'
<vitorlobo> bem
<vitorlobo> n é o forte do linux
<vitorlobo> mas da pra tapiar
<vitorlobo> :P
<idub> pessoal, to com um hd mac os x aqui e preciso usar ela pelo linux, é possivel ter acesso RW em partições mac??
<idub> eu tenho acesso as partições, mas não eprmissão para apagar ou gravar nada
<arf77> idub voce esta a usar o lightbox?
<arf77> idub vou deitar cara, voce ta a usar o lighbox ou nao?
<idub> pesquisando o que é lightbox
<arf77> virtualbox...
<arf77> nao liga nao
<idub> ubuntu 10.10
<idub> é nativo
<arf77> a espera, voce tem um dual boot
<idub> não é emulado não
<idub> é um hd externo que uso devez em quando do trabalho e é em HFS
<idub> não..
<idub> linux sozinho no hd principal..
<idub> e um segundo hd de arquivos que uso num mac tmb
<arf77> ai nao sei nao, tem de dar uma vista de olhos que o mount lhe permite passar o umask (deve dar) e ai e' dar umask=000
<idub> eu acesso os arquivos, mas tenho de copiar pra dentro do linux para editar, mas mesmo assim não ajuda
<idub> preciso grvar de volta e não rola
<Maninho> monta com a opção -rw
<idub> to pesquisando no google pra ver como fazer isso..
<idub> mas não tem muitas opçõpes e as que tem é pra ubuntu 8.10
<idub> 7.10
<Maninho> idub: tente {sudo su} - navegue ate o hd {mkdir meu\ primeira\ pasta}
<Maninho> *minha
<idub> mkdir ou cd
<licensed> vitorlobo, aew =D printzinho do meu sisteminha http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/unity.png/
<Maninho> mkdir ´criar diretorio´ | cd entrar em um diretorio ou subdiretorio
<Maninho> idub: depois de estar no seu hd use o mkdir
<Maninho> exemplos; cd /media/meu\ hd\ mac
<Maninho> mkdir minha\ primeira\ pasta
<idub> velho.. minhas partições não estão bem reconhecidas aqui
<Maninho> idub: sudo fdisk -l
<idub> coisa estranha, gparted não reconhece nenhuma aprtição, mas eu acesso pelo navegador
<idub> não reconheceu nenhuma
<idub> Disco /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<idub> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<idub> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<idub> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<idub> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<idub> Identificador do disco: 0x000a7323
<idub> Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema
<idub> /dev/sdb1   *           1       60802   488385527   ee  GPT
<idub> root@dub-OptiPlex-GX270:/home/dub#
<Maninho> sem flood's por favor
<idub> maus pelo flood achei pequeno..
<idub> prox no pastebin
<Maninho> idub: /topic
<Maninho> Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas?
<Maninho> 9 linhas sao 3²
<idub> Maninho essas partições parece caso de advogado.. tu vem com um problema e ele te diz que tem varios.. kk
<Maninho> GTP confirma ser GUID Partition Table?
<Maninho> GPT*
<idub> o linux não reconheceu a tabela de partições
<idub> mas ele consegue ler os arquios delas.
<idub> muito estranho
<idub> GPT
<idub> tenho 2 HFS+ e uma FAT32
<idub> só que os arquivos grandes não rola em fat32
<idub> ate pensei em zipar, mas da um trablhão, se tiver a opção de RW é bem melhor
<Maninho> idub: ano passado tive um problema semelhante ao seu, com meu antigo hd mac
<staimeer> tem mac ?
<Maninho> idub: te devo esta, não alembro
<staimeer> HFS+ e pra mac
<idub> mas o testdisk reconhece todas partições
<idub> é alguma incompatibilidade do aprticionador linux
<idub> staimeer uso mac
<idub> Maninho http://paste.ubuntu.com/608088/
<staimeer> se nao me engano o ubuntu nao mounta hfs+
<staimeer> ms nem sei se e isso q vcs estao falando
<idub> monta
<Maninho> pois é idub
<idub> so não deixa grvar
<idub> Maninho http://paste.ubuntu.com/608089/
<staimeer> tentei uma vez e nao foi
<idub> ver se consigo um particionador que de suporte a GPT e tentar revisar as partições
<Maninho> sim
<irtigor> parted ou gdisk
<idub> uso gparted
<idub> não reconheceu o hd GPT
<idub> Maninho engraçado que para quem usa partições maior que 2TB instla o linux em GPT
<Maninho> hahaha
<idub> Agora falando bem do ubuntu.. tava usando XP com conexão discada, maximo em downloads de 3.5K
<staimeer> discada ?
<idub> no ubuntu fica em 5.6k e da picos de 8.5k
<staimeer> ainda existe isso ?
<staimeer> nossa
<staimeer> nao uso discada nem me pagando
<idub> staimeer não se assuste, tem locais que banda larga não chegou
<staimeer> nossa
<staimeer> prefiro ficar sem acessar
<staimeer> auhauhuhaahu
<idub> uso edge mas meu pacote de dados ja estourou e nem to a fim de pagar exttra
<idub> staimeer não prefere.. eu relutei em colocar um modem discado
<idub> e ainda pagar 30 pilas por ele
<staimeer> coloca um 3g
<staimeer> sei la
<idub> 40 pilas, teve o frete
<staimeer> sinal de fumaça
<idub> staimeer como disse acesso por EDGE (2,75G) mas o pacote de dados estourou
<idub> staimeer não se assuste mano, no desespero vc conhece seus limites e vai ver que eles são muito menores que vc imagina
<staimeer> auhauhaauhauha
<idub> Maninho tem de compilar o kernel pra gravar em GPT http://lc4.in/yPn
<irtigor1> eu duvido que não esteja ativado
<irtigor1> mas se quer tirar a prova dos 9
<Maninho> idub: =P
<irtigor1> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION
<idub> irtigor1 dub@dub-OptiPlex-GX270:~$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION
<idub> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<Maninho> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION ; CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
<MarconM> melhor frase do dia .... " acho q esse negocio de senha no linux é besteira "
<MarconM> aeuaheuheauhuahuhea
<idub> MarconM da um antivirus pro autor da frase
<Maninho> Guest3223: cbace? de onde você é
<MarconM> enfim
<tiagoout> como instalo kernel low-latency, no ubuntu 11.04
<tiagoout> BN
<tiagoout> já ki que deixa os jogos mais rapidos, é grande a diferença?
<tiagoout> li
 * MIMIMILinux como tem pessoas que gostam de correr muito perigo... :P
<MIMIMILinux> vitorlobo:
<tiagoout> porque sera que o bf2 demo, aqui no meu pc, rodava rasoavelmente com o xp , mas com o ubuntu ta muito lento, já li que o wine, por não ser um emulador, rodaria os jogos na mesma velocidade ou até maior?
<Geowany> teoricamente sim...
<Geowany> mas na prática, nem sempre
<MarconM> adogooooo... jgoos noi wine... windows vs wine
<MarconM> omg
<Geowany> se vc tem uma placa de video escrota, só um milagre mesmo
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany: para com isso
 * MarconM bate em Geowany com uma vara grande de pescar
<Geowany> tiagoout: a tua placa de video não é uma fx não né?
<tiagoout> geforce fx 5500
<Popenke> tiagoout, tais ferrado com isso
 * Geowany coloca a mão sobre o rosto
<Kazenin> face palm ?
<tiagoout> ta mas no xp rodava
<Geowany> Kazenin: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoout> ta mas o america's army 2.5 roda?
<tiagoout> alguem já tentou com essa placa?
<Geowany> tiagoout: roda sim
<Geowany> coisas nativas vão rodar aí numa boa...
<Geowany> alias...numa resolução baixa
<Geowany> 800x600 =D
<tiagoout> mas aqui ta lento, na resolução baixa
<Maninho> sleep...
<Geowany> MarconM: Nilodanx52 xGrind geowany@ekiga.net
<Geowany> =D
<MarconM> kkk
<Nilodanx52> nilodanx521@ekiga.net
<solteiro2> alguem sabe um site bom pra fazer download de temas para o ubuntu!?
<solteiro2> alguem sabe um site bom pra fazer download de temas para o ubuntu!?
<solteiro2> alguem sabe um site bom pra fazer download de temas para o ubuntu!?
<peregrinator_six> solteiro2: qual ubuntu...?!
<Geowany> solteiro2: gnome-look.org
<solteiro2> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<solteiro2> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<solteiro2> Release:	10.10
<solteiro2> Codename:	maverick
<peregrinator_six> solteiro2: http://ubuntued.info/pesquisa?cx=partner-pub-0994506042359950%3Ahhmnmlgf2ej&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=serie+temas+ubuntu+10.10&sa=Pesquisar&siteurl=ubuntued.info%2Fblog#974
<peregrinator_six> ENJOY! :)
<solteiro2> Ty bro
<solteiro2> :]
<solteiro2> peregrinator_six and Geowany obrigado :)
<Deco> pessoas boa noite
<Deco> onde acho um bom tutorial linux?
<tntc> user megalinux is having some trouble connecting to this channel. would one of you mind private messaging them to get 'em in here?
<tntc> alastair_: can you speak portuguese?
<alastair_> sim
<tntc> alastair_: megalinux_ is having trouble getting in here. Can you help him?
<alastair_>  /join #ubuntu-br doesn't work?
<tntc> alastair_: I have no idea. he says it doesn't. I only know french, so I can't really help him.
<alastair_> Bon. Je le essayerai aider.
<tntc> alastair_: merci beaucoup!
<tntc> alastair_: or perhaps I should say "Obrigado" :)
<alastair_> xD
<alastair_> Je parlerais un autre langue, mais je doute que tu parles l'ésperanto. xD
<tntc> alastair_: heh. I can barely speak French and English. English is my first language :)
<tntc> alastair_: any luck with the chap?
<megalinux_> oi alguem ai?
<alastair_> yay
<alastair_> tntc: sim/oui/yes
<alastair_> xD
<megalinux_> tudo simm
<tntc> excellent! Merci/Obrigado/Thanks! :)
<megalinux_> voce e do brasil
<alastair_> Eu?
<megalinux_> ?
<megalinux_> sim]
<megalinux_> e do brasil?
<alastair_> Não. Sou dos Estados Unidos. xD En realidad, sé poco portugües, pero sé español.
<megalinux_> legal
<megalinux_> muito legal
<megalinux_> primeiro quero perguntar uma coisa antes de começar o meu assunto
<alastair_> Que?
<megalinux_> aqui no brasil dizemos que as pessoas americanas são super frias. verdade?
<megalinux_> em que sentido voces são frios?
<alastair_> O que significa "legal"? Não fazer sentido literalmente.
<megalinux_> legal = muito bom
<alastair_> xD
<alastair_> legal = frio?
<megalinux_> legal = otimo
<megalinux_> understand me?
<megalinux_> é isso?
<alastair_> A little. É isso uma pregunta sobre o ingles?
<alastair_> Sobre "frio"?
<megalinux_> pessoas americanas são ruins ou é mentira?
<megalinux_> que lugar voce mora?
<alastair_> Texas.
<megalinux_> nosssa
<megalinux_> meu sonho conhecer os estados unidps
<megalinux_> unidos
<alastair_> Os politicos são ruins mas as pessoas solemente são ignorantes.
<megalinux_> deixa eu perguntar uma coisa? ai tem muitos gays?
<megalinux_> nossa
<alastair_> Depende.
<alastair_> Depende em lugar.
<alastair_> Por que?
<megalinux_> porque sou gay e fico na curiosidade de conheçer alguns dos estados unidos
<alastair_> Ah.
<alastair_> Eu tambem.
<megalinux_> serio
<megalinux_> ??
<alastair_> sim
<megalinux_> que otimo
<megalinux_> quantos anos?
<alastair_> Bom coincidende.
<megalinux_> sim sim
<alastair_> Quantos anos tenho?
<megalinux_> é
<megalinux_> ...
<alastair_> 19
<megalinux_> voce namora ou não
<alastair_> Sim.
<megalinux_> heve a boyfriend?
<megalinux_> ah....
<alastair_> *have
<alastair_> Eu moro com meu namorado. Eu estou jogando Super Smash Bros Brawl com ele agora.
<megalinux_> que otimo
<megalinux_> tem alguns amigos para me apresentaar?
<megalinux_> kkkk
<megalinux_> estou precisando de um namorado
<megalinux_> esta ai?
<alastair_> ah
<alastair_> sim
<megalinux_> me passa alguns emails?
<megalinux_> por favor
<megalinux_> ...
<megalinux_> sim?
<megalinux_> para de jogar
<megalinux_> ...
<megalinux_> só um pouco
<megalinux_> ,...
<Known_problems> hum.... oLO
<megalinux_> quem e?
<megalinux_> oi
<alastair_> megalinux_, I messaged you.
<Known_problems> vou deixa-las a vontate... astalavista !
<megalinux_> idiota
<alastair_> megalinux_, verevie@gmail.com
<megalinux_> isso é du que site de relacionamento?
<megalinux_> msn?
<alastair_> Não. É adreso de email. Não é o que queria?
<megalinux_> me adiciona
<verevie> O que é o teu?
<megalinux_> msn
<megalinux_> voce tem?
<verevie> sim
<verevie> espera
<megalinux_> manda
<megalinux_> cade?
<megalinux_> voce vai me passar?
<verevie> Passar?
<verevie> Como mandar?
<megalinux_> add no msn it.alo.vidaloka@hotamail.com me add no MSN
<megalinux_> conseguiu?
<megalinux_> esta ai?
<megalinux_> me add?
<verevie> Sim
<verevie> Fazera.
<megalinux_> que
<megalinux_> me add no msn ja?
<verevie> estou instalando o msn
<megalinux_> otimo
<megalinux_> vai me add?
<verevie> sim
<megalinux_> conseguiu ja?
<verevie> sim
<verevie> Te adicioné.
<megalinux_> não chegou nada aqui
<verevie> verevie@hotmail.com
<megalinux_> manda seu pra mim
<megalinux_> pronto me acita
<megalinux_> chegou alguma coisa?
<megalinux_> chegou ai?
<verevie> não
<verevie> ._.
<verevie> Nao comprendou por que.
<megalinux_> voce esta on?
<vitorlobo> ?
<eros> pessoal alguem pode me esclarecer uma duvida?
<eros> alguem?
<vitorlobo> digae eros
<eros> tipo nunca usei o debian me falaram que ele agora esta totalmente livre
<vitorlobo> hum
<eros> mais tipo quando instalo exe o emesene e ele me pede as dependencias ai instalo tbm
<eros> essas dependencias sao todas free?
<eros> sao todos pacotes livre?
<vitorlobo> eros: quando se fala dependências, quer dizer ou dependência de outra distro, ou de terceiros
<vitorlobo> são livres sim
<eros> a blz então o debian é uma distro 100% livre né?
<eros> vlw cara você me tirou uma grande duvida
<vitorlobo> eros:
<vitorlobo> eros: e outra....as distros q não são 100% livre como o fedora por exemplo, n é tipo windowns n.... a parte "não" livre dele, é algo opcional e na maioria das vezes, muito especifico
<vitorlobo> eros: é como dá um free software open source... com "supporte" pago. Afinal, nem todo mundo que tem acesso a um software free e aberto, sabe programar e consertar e manipular como alguém que sabe
<eros> certo
<vitorlobo> eros: então, geralmente eles cobram por supporte ou algum programa muito especifico para como se fosse um donate ou algo de pequeno valor....
<eros> entendi
<eros> obrigado amigo você me tirou uma grande duvida
<junior> olá, bom dia
<emeb_> alguém entende de formatação? estou com um problema sério
<marciocordeiro> emeb_: que tipo de problema está tendo?
<PingaR0x> Pretto, e como ficou o teu programa lá?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: estamos finalizando, mas já está funcional. já vamos empacotar
<PingaR0x> Pretto, dai sim!, vou ver como ele ficou dps
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola galera.. tenho esse modem http://www.jornaldainternet.com/internet/como-configura-modem-dsl-2640b-router-e-bridge.html  tem como pegar a net de um cabo aqui, colocar nele e distribuir pra outros pcs....??  ALGUEM PODE AJUDAR?
<Nilodanx52> vc quer saber como fazer isso?
<Nilodanx52> coloca o cabo no rj 45 amarelo
<Nilodanx52> e tudo blz man
<Nilodanx52> ai seja felix FlavioTrashPunk
<Nilodanx52> se deu certo ou errado avise aki ok
<FlavioTrashPunk> Nilodanx52,   vou ver aqui.
<MarconM> bom dia
<vagner4work> bom dia
<MarconM> vagner4work: e ae man
<vagner4work> MarconM: opa! estamos na área.
<MarconM> lol
<Gallus> tem algum canal próprio pro kubuntu?
<MarconM> vagner4work: tu perdeu ontem
<MarconM> Gallus: tenta entrar nele
<MarconM> #kubuntu
<vagner4work> MarconM: o que rolou?
<Gallus> mas esse não é o en ingles?
<vagner4work> Gallus: pra kubuntu só em inglês mesmo ein
<Gallus> eu tava querendo algo tipo kubuntu-br
<MarconM> Gallus: ja tentou
<MarconM> Gallus: pior que nao tem
<MarconM> Gallus: tem que ser la com o google msm
<Gallus> ok
<MarconM> vai no offtopic q eu falo com tigo .. se eu souber
<MarconM> te dou uma mao
<vagner4work> Gallus: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Aprendiz> boas a todos
<novell_lgb> bom dia
<vagner4work> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<emeb_> bom dia pessoal! alguém entende de formatação?
<MarconM> emeb_: formatar o que
<MarconM> se for para colocar o ubuntu
<emeb_> um Vaio
<MarconM> o.O
<Aprendiz> pode far
<MarconM> emeb_: formatação é formatação ... tudo a msm cois
<emeb_> o meu não está funcionando
<novell_lgb> galera sou usuario novo e instalei o windows e o ubuntu 11,04, alguem sabe alterar a ordem de boot do "grub"
<emeb_> não dá certo de jeito nenhum...
<MarconM> emeb_: o que quer saber examente
<novell_lgb> achei alguns tutoriais mais nao deu certo
<MarconM> exatamente
<emeb_> é o seguinte..
<Nilodanx52> cara o q vc quer saber?
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: lol
<emeb_> eu tinha um dual booty
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkk
<emeb_> boot
<Nilodanx52> certo
<emeb_> windows 7 e mandriva
<emeb_> queria tirar o mandriva e por o ubuntu
<emeb_> que é o que eu uso no trampo
<Nilodanx52> ok
<MarconM> emeb_: voce quer dual boot ou soh o ubuntu
<emeb_> agora, só o ubuntu
<MarconM> lol
<emeb_> mas não dá mais para instalar nada..ç
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, dia
<emeb_> incrível
<MarconM> emeb_: mas o que acontece da erro
<MarconM> PingaR0x: bom dia man
<MarconM> lol
<emeb_> vou ver se encontro o relatório de erros...
<PingaR0x> MarconM, dia
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> emeb_: voce tem backup para fazer
<MarconM> ?
<emeb_> agora já era...
<MarconM> PingaR0x: dia de trabalho no canal ... mao a obra
<novell_lgb> alguem pode me dar uma dica de como alterar a ordem do boot do grub do ubuntu 11.4
<MarconM> emeb_: baixou o ubuntu ae
<MarconM> grava em um cd e da boot ..
<MarconM> na parte de instalação ... tem la para voce formatar o hd e instalar tudo automatico
<emeb_> baixei, mas não consigo instalar mais nada
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, diiiia
<Nilodanx52> novell_lgb /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nilodanx52> algo assim
<MarconM> emeb_: tenta passar o ubuntu pra um pendriver
<MarconM> pode ser seu drive de cd q esteja com problema
<Nilodanx52> abra com seu editor favorito
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: ajudando aaqui OIa
<Nilodanx52> rsrsrsrs
<emeb_> vou mostrar o relatorio de erros que o windows apresenta ao tentar fazer a recuperação de disco:
<Nilodanx52> acordei de boa maré
 * MarconM bate em Nilodanx52 com uma vara grande de pescar
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA:
<emeb_> NOME DO EVENTO DE PROBLEMA - StartupRepairOffline
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 01 - 6.1.7600.16385
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 02 - 6.1.7600.16385
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 03 - Unknown
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 04: -1
<novell_lgb> obrigado, nilodanx52
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 05 - ExternalMedia
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 06: 1
<MarconM> emeb_: naooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<emeb_> ASSINATURA DO PROBLEMA 07 - NoOsInstalled
<Nilodanx52> novell_lgb conseguil?
<MarconM> se vai ser banido
<emeb_> VERSAO DO SISTEMA OPERACIONAL - 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
<MarconM> emeb_: par
<emeb_> IDENTIFICAÇAO DA LOCALIDADE - 1046
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<emeb_> ????
<MarconM> emeb_: para
<MarconM> nao pode fazer isso aqui
<emeb_> o quê?????
<MarconM> nao pode colocar mais q 3 linhas
<emeb_> desculpa
<MarconM> é flood ... voce é banido
<emeb_> não sabia
<MarconM> ok
<Nilodanx52> aki tem políticas.... burocráticas
<MarconM> emeb_: espera
<emeb_> não sabia, desculpe
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> adoro isso
<MarconM> emeb_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Nilodanx52> MarconM
<MarconM> coloca ae ... ele vai gerar um link e cola aqui no canal
<MarconM> Nilodanx52: im
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> adoto os flods por acaso hahaha
<Nilodanx52> me divito
<MarconM> kkk
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> ninguem lê os tópicos
<novell_lgb> nao consegui localizar o arquivo menu.lst neste diretorio
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<novell_lgb> tenho o arquivo grub.cfg
<novell_lgb> pode ser este
<novell_lgb> ?
<emeb_> você chegou a ver o relatório de erros?
<Nilodanx52> ññ
<Nilodanx52> menu.alguma coisa
<MarconM> nn
<MarconM> emeb_: cola la no link ...e manda de novo
<novell_lgb> mais fica neste diretorio mesmo
<MarconM> emeb_: faz o seguinte
<MarconM> esquece o windows gerando relatorio
<emeb_> só um minuto
<Nilodanx52> normalmente sim
<MarconM> emeb_: voce nao tem nada para fazer backup neh .
<emeb_> não
<emeb_> não consigo acessar mais nada
<MarconM> emeb_: ok ... voce esta no windows ou linux
<MarconM> agora ....
<emeb_> já colei o relatório lá
<emeb_> Linux
<MarconM> baixa o acronis director suite
<MarconM> no torrent
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: o arquivo é o grub.cfg...
<MarconM> ou gparted
<MarconM> emeb_: ele serve pára formtar
<Nilodanx52> novell_lgb http://paste.ubuntu.com/608393/
<novell_lgb> obrigado, vagner4work
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: o arquivo menu.lst era o arquivo da versão anterior do grub
<Nilodanx52> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Nilodanx52> mals ae
<MarconM> \\o
<MarconM> loser
<emeb_> mas o computador não faz mais nada
<MarconM> aeuahuehauhehuhe
<Nilodanx52> ubuntu é grub2
<emeb_> nem liga nem nada
 * MarconM diz ... Nilodanx52 lose
<MarconM> emeb_: vixi
<Nilodanx52> eu uso o grub crú 1
<MarconM> aeuahueahuhea
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> esse windows é bom msm
<emeb_> deixa eu te explicar
<Gallus> alguem usa o unison?
<MarconM> lol
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: mas não acho prudente mexer nesse arquivo... prefiro gerar este a partir das configurações
<MarconM> emeb_: vou te dizer uma coisa ... se ele ta na garantia ... liga na loja e pede assistencia
<emeb_> eu ia tirar o mandriva e deixar o windows
<emeb_> não tá mais
<emeb_> lendo na internet
<MarconM> emeb_: se ele nao liga ... é complicado
<MarconM> dae nao tem como agente saber oque é
<emeb_> ligar,ele liga
<MarconM> hunm
<Nilodanx52> provavelmente ñ é só ele que usa o pc vagner4work
<emeb_> só deixa eu explicar...
<MarconM> ok
<emeb_> fui retirar o dual boot
<MarconM> sim
<emeb_> para isso, excluí o mandriva pelo compartimento
<MarconM> sim
<emeb_> mas agora, não consigo acessar mais nada
<emeb_> queria tirar ele e por o Ubuntu
<MarconM> ele nao inicia o sistema ... ele da erro de boot ou grub
<MarconM> certo
<emeb_> que é o que uso no trampo
<novell_lgb> vagner4work: como posso fazer a alteracao o que teria que mexer
<emeb_> isso, erro de boot
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> emeb_: agora me escuta de uma vez
<emeb_> não consigo nem formatar mais
<emeb_> manda
<MarconM> emeb_: coloca o cd do ubuntu e mnda formatar tudo
<MarconM> cd
<MarconM> cd
<emeb_> beleza
<MarconM> da bott pelo cd
<emeb_> eu faço isso pelo dvd do windows e não funciona
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: use esse programa pra configurar o grub2 http://ubuntuguide.net/manager-grub2-boot-loader-using-grub-customizergui
<MarconM> cara
<emeb_> será que com o do ubuntu vai funcionar?
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> emeb_: windows é windwos ubuntu é ubuntu
<MarconM> voce quer instalar o ubuntu
<MarconM> para q voce vai colocar o cd do windows
<emeb_> espero que dê certo
<Gallus> eu tive um problema parecido faz alguns dias
<MarconM> emeb_: vai dar
<emeb_> para tentar recuperar a inicializaçao e tirar ele
<Gallus> deu um erro na tabela de partição
<emeb_> eu tentei tirar o windows para zerar as partiçẽos
<emeb_> e por o ubuntu
<MarconM> emeb_: faz o seguinte
<MarconM> que a marca do seu HD
<MarconM> seagate, sansung
<emeb_> cara, é um Vaio, mas agora estou no trampo
<emeb_> não dá pra eu saber, infelizmente
<emeb_> posso tentar pesquisar
<MarconM> isso ae garoto
<emeb_> lembro da série do modelo de cabeça
<MarconM> baixa o programa do fabricatne
<MarconM> emeb_: zero fill, formatação em baixo nivel
<emeb_> como assim?
<MarconM> ele vai zerar o HD
<emeb_> é o que eu querro
<MarconM> pagar tudo ... reconstruir ele
<emeb_> quero
<vagner4work> emeb_: http://smtlinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/recuperar-o-grub2.html
<emeb_> o estranho é que nem reinstalar eu consigo
<MarconM> emeb_: para isso voce tem que saber a marca do HD
<emeb_> ele não encontra partição válida
<MarconM> emeb_: eu ja tive esse problema
<MarconM> emeb_: isso aconteceu pro que eu formatei demais e fiquei particionando ... dae depis nao particionava mais .. ou dava pau
<PingaR0x> grub2 só complica a vida
<Gallus> eu acho que é muito fazer formatação de nivel zero
<PingaR0x> negocio é grub1
<MarconM> eu tinha instalaado umas 12 distro aqui
<emeb_> nossa!!!
<MarconM> emeb_: baixa o programa do fabricante e formata em baixo nivel
<MarconM> emeb_: se for um seagate ou sansung eu tenho o programa
<emeb_> qual seria esse programa?
<Gallus> eu baixei uma versão do ubuntu propria pra esses casos
<emeb_> do site da Sony?
<Gallus> ubuntu recover eu acho
<MarconM> emeb_: escuta cara
<PingaR0x> manda ele passar /dev/zero pro hd tbm resolve...
<MarconM> emeb_: para de inventar moda ...É O PROGRAMA DO FABRICANTE DO HD
<MarconM> nada a ver com a marca do notebook
<emeb_> entendi
<PingaR0x> MarconM, inventa uma roda pra mim ? ! ahuahuahu
<PingaR0x> MarconM, parei
<emeb_> no site do fabricante eu encontro isso, então...
<MarconM> isso
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ja existe
<MarconM> terra chamando PingaR0x ..estao no ano de 2098
<emeb_> vou tentar hoje a noite e amanhã falo com voce de novo
<emeb_> valeu
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> --'
<MarconM> complicado hein
<MarconM> tem user q nao escuta ... fica inventando mil coisas
<MarconM> se ele tivesse falado isso desde o começo
<novell_lgb> vagner4work: Como nao tenho muita experiencia, te faco a seguinte pergunta: olhe so o arquivo grub.cfg sera alterado pela aplicacao grub-customizer ?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: se quer a roda de que tamanho
<MarconM> (_O_)
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM bate em PingaR0x com uma vara grnade de pescar
<PingaR0x> novell_lgb, que que vc gostaria com o grub-customizer?
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: isso mesmo
<novell_lgb> pingar0x: alterar a ordem de boot dos sistemas, por padrao o ubuntu e o primeiro quero passar a deixar o windows 7 como opcao primaria
<PingaR0x> novell_lgb, o grub-customizer deve fazer isso e tem um outro pgorama startup-manager ou algo do genero
<vagner4work> novell_lgb: use o startup-manager então http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<leandro__> wagner4work e pingar0x: utilizei o startup-manager e deu certo agradecido pela ajuda antes estava tentando editar no dedao o grub.cfg e nao deu certo
<leandro__> vou comparar os arquivos agora e para ver as diferencas
<PingaR0x> leandro__, no dedao se der update-grub ele retira oque faz :X
<PingaR0x> leandro__, os arquivos de conf do grub ficam no /etc/alguam coisa
<PingaR0x> leandro__, nao lembro o caminho exato
<leandro__> etc\grub.d
<leandro__> neste diretorio tem alguns arquivos como (00_header, 10_linux; 40_custom)
<daw> PingaR0x, e ae? de boa?
<PingaR0x> daw, tamo indo e ae
<daw> PingaR0x, daquele jeito, meio zoado de ressaca mas ta valendo
<PingaR0x> kkkk
<PingaR0x> daw, deu certo as coisas ai? melhorou o note?
<daw> melhorou sim
<daw> mas depois de toda briga descobri que o leitor de dvd está com problemas
<Illuminarch> help help help
<daw> terei que mandar para a garantia
<Illuminarch> alguem sabe como fazer meu teclado voltar ao normal srsrsrsr o j esta na tecla m
<Illuminarch> kkkkkkk
<daw> PingaR0x, te perguntar, queria criar um link entre duas pastas, é uma pasta de rede e preciso linkar ela com o drive c do dosemu
<daw> Illuminarch, Sistema > Preferência > Teclado e escolha o layout de teclado correto
<Illuminarch> ja fiz
<Illuminarch> ja ta no abnt2
<Illuminarch> nunca alterei
<Illuminarch> loucura
<Illuminarch> nunca vi isso
<Illuminarch> duas letras j no teclado
<daw> Illuminarch, reinicie o sistema pra ver
<Illuminarch> ja fiz isso
<daw> o meu deu umas zicas desse tipo semana passada
<daw> hmmm
<Illuminarch> kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminarch> aff
<Illuminarch> vou ver na tora aqui
<Illuminarch> aff
<MarconM> Illuminarch: lol
<MarconM> és tu
<MarconM> o que aconteceu ... pcc sequestrou voce
<Illuminarch> siiiiiiiiiii
<Illuminarch> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminarch> nada
<Illuminarch> tudo certo ae
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Illuminarch> o teclado aki ta doido
<MarconM> Illuminarch: liga pra giano .. .ele ta sumido faz tempo tambem
<Illuminarch> kkkkkkkk
<Illuminarch> ja liguei
<Illuminarch> caixa postal
<MarconM> vixi
<Illuminarch> tu tens o fixo dele
<MarconM> Illuminarch: vamus para o offtopic
<Illuminarch> blz
<Ursinha> MarconM, obrigada :)
<MarconM> o.O
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Ursinha> dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> eita
<PingaR0x> daw, mau so vi agora que qeu vc queria?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: sua roda ta pronta
<MarconM> quer q eu mande entregar
<PingaR0x> sim
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Aprendiz> oi galera
<vagner4work> boa tarde
<Aprendiz> andei aos tombos ag por motivo de uma única tecla
<Aprendiz> kkkkk
<Aprendiz> algumas teclas deixaram de funcionar...
<Aprendiz> se a tecla num/scr estiver ativa há 9 teclas k n funfam
<Aprendiz> kkkk
<Aprendiz> ou melhor, funfam mas com nºs
<Aprendiz> pff
<eros> alguem ja teve esse problema na hora do print
<eros> Falha ao executar processo filho "gnome-screenshot" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<vagner4work> eros: infelizmente não
<vagner4work> ou felizmente... hehe
<eros> hehehe vlw
<gabezao> erk,
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> eros, da um: dpk -l gnome-utils
<gabezao> e veja oq retorna
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> dpkg -l gnome-utils
<eros> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<eros> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<eros> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<eros> ||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
<eros> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<eros> un  gnome-utils    <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
<gabezao> apt-get install gnome-utils
<gabezao> depois tenta tirar o print.
<eros> blz
<eros> deu certo vlw cara
<gabezao> :)
<vitor023> opa
<vitor023> to com um dual boot, queria aumentar a partição do linux... já diminui a do windows pelo gparted, alguém sabe se tem como aumentar a do linux pelo windows?
<vitor023> to sem o livecd e sem pendrive nesse exato momento :S
<vagner4work> vitor023: até aumentar a partição pelo gparted via livecd é arriscado ein
<vagner4work> vitor023: na versão 9.10 me aventurei nessa jornada... e a viagem não foi boa
<vagner4work> o certo é reinstalar o sistema separando as partições /, /home
<vitor023> hmmm...
<vitor023> vou ver isso
<vitor023> melhor ver quando eu tiver com o livecd, então
<vagner4work> vitor023: melhor sim
<vitor023> vlw
<Serrat>  MarconM 
<Serrat> %%¬º-MarconM-¬º%%,  eu tive que usar o livecd para recuperar o GRUB para o dual boot voltar 
<MarconM> Serrat: sim
<MarconM> Serrat: se funcionou blz
<MarconM> xD
 * MarconM fica feliz
<Serrat>  MarconM: kkkk 
<MarconM> xD
<Serrat>  MarconM, eu formatei só o win, mas o win cria MBR dele e dual boot do win não aceita outros SO 
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Serrat: mas deu certo
<Serrat>  MarconM: sim... claro ¶:P~~ 
<MarconM> Serrat: xD
<MarconM> Serrat: lembrando de ontem
 * MarconM lembrando as besteiras ditas no canal ontem
<Serrat>  haeuhaeuhae 
<Serrat>  MarconM, lembrando do ignore ? 
<MarconM> nao ... do que o cara disse
<MarconM> aeuahueheueh
<MarconM> Serrat: negocio de senha é besteira; o linux poderia ser mais automatico
<Serrat>  MarconM: pois é rsrsrs 
 * MarconM coloca a mao na cabeça 
<Serrat>  MarconM, depois eu deu /ignore em vc ¶:P~~ 
<Serrat>  vou trabalhar... se não eu fico aqui 
<Serrat>  fui 
<Serrat>  abrs 
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Stylles> ai rapaziada bonita
<vagner4work> opa
<Stylles> vagner4work:  tudo susse
<vagner4work> Stylles: de buenas
<gomespereira> galera, alguém aí também está tendo problema com o Equinox e o Faenza no Unity 2D?
<dtcrshr> tarde
<jxajroad> opa...saudações a todos!!!!
<jxajroad> viu? alguém pode me esclarecer uma dúvida banal aqui? Queria saber onde acho a versão que estou utilizando se é ubuntu x32 ou x64. Vcs podem me informar?
<jxajroad> viu? eu instalei o Linux 10.04 agora e queria atualizar o skype. Achei um site mas ele pergutna qual versao uso...se é a x32 ou x64..queria saber como faço pra saber....
<leonardo1> troll
<vagner4work> jxajroad: uname -a
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem pode me Ajudar sobre MySQL web administration tool?
<vagner4work> jxajroad: se tiver "i686 i386 GNU/Linux" no final é 32bits, caso contrário é 64
<jxajroad> opa vagner.
<jxajroad> hmmm perai...
<vagner4work> jxajroad: no 64 o final será "x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<jxajroad> aaah e' so' digitar....sudo lshw -C processor, né???
<vagner4work> jxajroad: uname -p // para te mostrar o processador
<vagner4work> Duka_Aprendiz: vai pro off-topic que te ajudo
<vagner4work> Duka_Aprendiz: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jxajroad> ok vagner..eu tinha anotado outro comando..vou ver esse ai que vc disse.
<jxajroad> nada!
<miranda_> olá pessoa boa tarde
<Duka_Aprendiz> vagner4work:Ja fui
<miranda_> uma duvida basica aqui ,que para mim n é t basica
<jxajroad> obrigado...já descobri...é 64 bits mas tem que ser o comando sudo lswh -C processor
<Duka_Aprendiz> vagner4work:Nao sei como fuciona no off....
<jxajroad> esse comando uname -p // não funcionou.
<miranda_> preciso instalar um jogo que baixaei   empacotado  tar.bz2 algúem poderia me ajudar na instalação??
<jxajroad> bem...obrigado a todos pela atenção.
<vagner4work> que resposta que vc obteve ?
<miranda_> então eu extrai o orquivo estou na pasta extraida masi n sei qual comando dar
<vagner4work> depende do código fonte
<miranda_> pois é
<vagner4work> miranda_: normalmente tem um arquivo README dentro da pasta
<miranda_> o jogo é o assaltcube 1.1.0.4 no ubuntu tem ele masi esta desatualizado
<vagner4work> com as instruções de instalação... dê uma olhada, caso não tenha retorne que lhe dou mais informações
<miranda_> tem sim tudo em ingles rss
<miranda_> posso te passar o arquivo pra vc dar uma olhada?
<gabezao> hoeaoheahoehoaehoahoho
<gabezao> NEGO É TUDO FOLGADO ;/
<gabezao> leia pra mim, por favor?
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> gabezao: e ae man
<gabezao> o MarconM
<gabezao> trabalha por mim?
<MarconM> como q ta
<MarconM> kkkkk
<gabezao> ohaehoehoeahoeahoaeho
<MarconM> claro ... claro
<MarconM> o que eut enho que fazer ( risos )
<daw> alguém sabe porque isso acontece?  $ ln /etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat autoexec.bat #criando ligação absoluta `autoexec.bat' => `/etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat': Link entre dispositivos inválido
<Pretto> daw:`/etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat' existe?
<gabezao> daw, não pode ser simbolico?
<gabezao> isso deve ser permissões
<gabezao> ou nao, sei la.
<daw> Pretto, sim existe
<daw> gabezao, eu preciso que o dosemu resonheça esse arquivo, mas não posso move-lo para a pasta
<Pretto> daw: entendiiiiiiiii
<gabezao> crie então o simbolico daw
<gabezao> ln -s /etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat autoexec.bat
<Pretto> vc ta querendo criar um hardlink, isso não pode ser feito entre unidades
<daw> gabezao, ja pego o erro desse, ja tentei também
<gabezao> com -s ?
<daw> daw@daw-desktop:~/.dosemu/drive_c$ ln -s /etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat autoexec.bat
<daw> ln: criando ligação simbólica `autoexec.bat': Operação não suportada
<daw> tem um segredo, estou usando a pasta drive_c como ponto de montagem de uma pasta da rede
<gabezao> acho q em
<gabezao> partiçoes
<gabezao> ntfs
<gabezao> nao da...
<Pretto> gabezao: +1
<gabezao> +1 oq? hahaa
<daw> gabezao, mas tipo, no caso usando uma unidade de rede o sistema de arquivos influi?
<gabezao> pq vc nao COPIA?
<daw> o arquivo precisa estar na pasta /etc/dosemu/freedos/
<daw> se eu coloco ele na pasta drive_c da erro
<gabezao> entao, copia
<daw> tipo, ln -s local-do-alvo link certo?
<gabezao> copia
<gabezao> não link
<gabezao> cp arquivo novo_arquivo
<daw> eu já fiz isso, quando eu jogo o arquivo autoexec.bat na pasta drive_c da erro
<gabezao> qual erro?
<daw> o dosemu não abre
<gabezao> e com link sombolico ele nao abrir tb..
<daw> gabezao, com o link abre, pois o dosemu cria isso quando instalado, mas quando eu mando montar a pasta da rede o link é excluido
<gabezao> como vc monta?
<gabezao> smbfs?
<gabezao> sei la oq vc ta tentando inventar OHEAOAEHOEA
<daw> gabezao, smbfs mesmo
<gabezao> aqui abre normal meus links no windows
<gabezao> fica transparente
<daw> vou explicar o que eu preciso, uso uma aplicação em clipper antiga, e ela está no meu servidor local, essa aplicação precisa da identificação da letra do windows
<daw> a pasta drive_c é o C:\ doi dosemu
<daw> eu fiz o seguinte teste, copiei o arquivo do link antes de montar a pasta, é um link simbólico mesmo, mas quando eu monto a pasta retorna o erro "operação não suportada"
<gabezao> mas o link é do seu computador pra rede?
<daw> a pasta onde o arquivo do link vai ficar é uma localização de rede, eu montei ela em /home/daw/.dosemu/drive_c
<gabezao> por isso
<daw> o arquivo alvo fica no meu computador em /etc/dosemu/freedos/autoexec.bat
<gabezao> alias
<gabezao> aqui eu consegui criar.
<gabezao> sei la.
<daw> gabezao, você conseguiu criar usando ln -s mesmo?
<gabezao> sim, ln -s /arquivo_no_meu_pc /rede/teste
<gabezao> e funfou.
<gabezao> daw,
<gabezao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608649/
<daw> vou ver
<daw> gabezao, é, não consegui resolver aqui, amanhã eu tento resolver esse problema
<gabezao> estranho heim
<gabezao> ;/
<Serrat> alguem ai pode me ajudar com o bluetooth?
<Serrat> q droga... alguem aqui ja configurou controle do Wii no ubuntu?
<Maninho> boa noite
<xeco> Boa Noite Pessoal, preciso de ajuda com placa de rede wireless broadcom do acer aspire 4520 instalei o ubun
<xeco> ubuntu 11.04  e com drive e não funciona
<xeco> alguem poderia me ajudar, já olhei em fóruns e não vejo solução para rede wifi funcionar
<xeco> e?
<xeco> alguém me vê aqui ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-17
<Guest1373> boa noite pessoal. Xeco, eu te vejo. Estou tendo um problema com o ubuntu 11.04, não exibe a tela do grub no monitor que estou usando. Não aparece nada mas apertando a tecla enter ou esperando o sistema inicia. Alguem sabe o que é isso e pode me ajudar?
<xeco> Guest1373 melhor seria trocar o nick e registra-lo, e uma pergunta você usa dual Boot?
<Guest1373> uso sim. Faz anos que não uso IRC e quando eu usava era para troca de arquivos. Quase certeza que nem sei como trocar meu nick e registra-lo e a lista de comandos que encontrei é meio longa rs
<Serrat> alguem sabe onde posso travar o mousep do meu notebook?
<flavio> Boa noite, gente!
<flavio> Galera estou com um problema..
<Guest56756> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest56756> Galera, estou com um problema de codificação inválida no Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest56756> Alguém sabe como resolver esse problema?
<Guest56756> ...
<Porcks> Guest56756: como?
<Guest56756> Porcks: Estou com problemas de codificação inválida..
<Porcks> qual a extenção do arquivo?
<Guest56756> wma
<Guest56756> Eu lembro que no 10.10 eu estava com esse problema. Não lembro como foi resolvido.
<Guest56756> Sei que tem como converter via terminal esses arquivos, mas não tem um jeito de resolver isso definitivamente?
<Porcks> Guest56756: adiciona esse repositorio aqui http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Guest56756> Já tenho o medibuntu...
<Porcks> instala o w32codecs
<Guest56756> Já tenho instalado.. w64codecs
<Guest56756> Uso 64 bits..
<Porcks> e o ubuntu-retricted-extras
<Guest56756> Também...
<Porcks> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmepg
<Guest56756> Deixa eu ver aqui..
<Guest56756> Porcks: Tenho tudo isso ai!
<Porcks> Guest56756: rhythmbox-plugins totem-plugins totem-plugins-extra
<Guest56756> Cara, acho que você não está entendo..
<Guest56756> O problema está no nome do arquivo..
<Guest56756> Que aparece uns caracteres estranhos..
<Guest56756> Isso acontece porque o Windows usa uma codificação diferente do Ubuntu..
<Porcks> Guest56756: renomeia
<Guest56756> Tenho como renomear esses arquivos, mas fazer isso sempre é chato..
<EduardeCalibal> Guest56756, eu usava um conversor automático para esses arquivos mas não sei mais o nome...
<Porcks> Guest56756: mas aqui as vezes só conseguia abrir com o vlc
<Guest56756> Eu lembro que no 10.10 consegui resolver isso definitivamente..
<Porcks> monta a partição especificando a codificação usada no windows
<Porcks> acho q é ISO-alguama coisa pq o ubuntu usa a codificação UTF8
<Guest56756> Isso mesmo
<Porcks> Guest56756: vo da uma olhada aqui ve se tenho a linha
<Porcks> Guest56756: acho ai?
<Guest56756> Não..
<Porcks> /dev/hda1	/mnt/win               ntfs    defaults,utf8,umask=0222 0      0
<Guest56756> Tem uns tópicos aqui na net mandando remover o rar
<Porcks> Guest56756: da uma olhada no fstab
<Porcks> adciona o utf8 depois do defaults na linha da partição windows
<Guest56756> Mas eu não tenho uma partição Windows..
<Porcks> Guest56756: então num sei como resolver em mano
<Guest56756> Porcks: Parece que o problema foi resolvido removendo o rar
<vitorlobo> tenho duas partições windows... peguei o cd e parti em 2 com tesoura
<Guest56756> Extrai os arquivos e ficaram normais.
<vitorlobo> duas partições
<Guest56756> Valeu pela intenção de ajudar!
<Guest56756> Porcks: Problema resolvido. Valeu!
<Epidemic_Linux> vitorlobo: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/como-personalizar-barra-lateral-do-unity/
<Epidemic_Linux> interessante! :)
<Geowany> .
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o xampp?
<wilton> boa noite todo mundo! Alguém aí por acaso manja de fazer conexão vpn de ubuntu pra máquina windows? estou precisando pra fazer home office...
<Maninho> uma duvida, alguém compra créditos skype sem cartão de credito?
<Maninho> eita povão estressado LOL
<Maximo> boa noite, estou iniciando no ubuntu pela primeira vez, gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar algum material de apoio para que eu pudesse ler e me interar deste sistema operacional
<mandrak> existem vario blogs e o forum oficial
<mandrak> :D
<mandrak> *varios
<mandrak> Maximo http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php
<Maximo> =), eu sei, so q la eles tratam de assunto especificos, eu to procurando algo mais simples =)
<mandrak> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/
<Andre_Gondim> Maximo, http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/04/manual-do-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Epidemic_Linux> Maximo: qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<mandrak> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/  e http://www.ubuntero.com.br/ e http://ubuntued.info/
<Maximo> 11.04
<mandrak> blog falando de ubuntu é o que não falta ;]
<Andre_Gondim> planeta.ubuntu-br.org
<Andre_Gondim> tem uma reunião de vários blogs
<mandrak> tbm.. boa
<Epidemic_Linux> mandrak: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<mandrak> :]
<Maximo> eu to lendo  o primeiro site q mandrak posto la em cima
<Maximo> to vendo os comandos basicos no terminal
<ZNC> buenas noches
<Epidemic_Linux> good night human...
<ZNC> todo bien con usted?
<Maninho> =o Patricia quantos dias de es?
<Epidemic_Linux> tudo é muita coisa pra tá bem...
<ZNC> Simba: 3 días
<ZNC> otro canal por favor
<vitorlobo> ZNC: :)
<ZNC> hola
<vitorlobo> ZNC: -.- é espanhola, italiana...pq menena poliglota
<vitorlobo> >.<
<ZNC> PRRS: P
 * Maninho tenta localizar o irmao do Platao {aristoteles}
<Platao> hheeheehhehe
<Maninho> rsrsrsrs
<Maninho> Platao, desculpe pela brincadeira.
<Platao> ;0 hehe dizem as mas linguas que o socrates nunca existiu...na verdade existiu so que eu caguetei ele e os caras forçaram ele tomar cicuta eheheh mal sapao heheheh
<Maninho> rsrsrsrs
<Epidemic_Linux> socrates existiu sim, jogou pela seleçaõ brasileira e tudo e seu irmão jogava no são paulo! :)
<Maninho> {kkkkk}
<Platao> hahaah
<vitorlobo> Platao: naquela época, chamavam a nomenclatura de coRNo era oficialmente chamada de platao
<vitorlobo> daí o sentido para o que se diz ser
<vitorlobo>  amor platônico
<UdontKnow> alo
<vitorlobo> seria o mesmo que
<vitorlobo>  amor de coRno
<vitorlobo> uhaauhahuahua
<Platao> huahua
<vitorlobo> fale serio
<vitorlobo> amar alguém q tem medo de arriscar um xaveco
<UdontKnow> criancas, tem locais mais apropriados pra esse papo
<vitorlobo> e morrer amando de medo de dá uma bitoca na mina
<Platao> to fora desse negocio ai hehehe
<vitorlobo> amar o  ubuntu  de amor platonico
<vitorlobo> tamo dentro do assunto agora
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Platao> hahahha
<UdontKnow> duh
<Epidemic_Linux> .ban vitorlobo
<Epidemic_Linux> :P
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> xiu ai
<vitorlobo> vai q ursinha levanta da cama
<vitorlobo> :X
<Epidemic_Linux> vitorlobo: nao fucninou, o meu joystick deve tá ruim por io não saiu o Shinku Hadouken...
<Epidemic_Linux> Xd
 * Epidemic_Linux XD
<vitorlobo> ai pra vc
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOfe0DVArk
 * vitorlobo me matem
<Epidemic_Linux> nem vou ver...
<Epidemic_Linux> bom dia.
<Platao> afff
<Platao> conseguiram estragar a coisa hehheheeh
<vitorlobo> hauauhauauhahuahu
<vitorlobo> Platao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1taTfdKzEM&feature=relmfu
<vitorlobo> eu quase acordo a casa
<vitorlobo> com isso cara
<vitorlobo> rí pra chorar
<vitorlobo> é muito sinistro
<Platao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjkygNdQuzo&feature=player_embedded
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<Platao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIxTF33PQpE
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: iai rpz
<vitorlobo> fazendo oq acordado
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, iai
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> to aqui, :)~~ iaheiuaei sem nada e voce ?
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> to aprontando aqui na net
<vitorlobo> fazendo uns script's e tal
<Celsinho> uia, :)
<Celsinho> script que voce fala = o xchat ?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: agora agora to hackeando um site...mas nada para o mal das pessoas
<vitorlobo> to evitando uma injustiça
<vitorlobo> :)
<Celsinho> aoo hacker
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> aiuhaeiu
<Celsinho> ensina eu ai
<Celsinho> :P
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: tenho tirado do ar feito algumas coisas pra evitar manipulação de voto ..politicagem , fraudes
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: daqui da cidade...q alguns politicos vem aprontando...como manipulação de enquetes  e pesquisas de voto pro ano q vem por exemplo
<Celsinho> hummmmmm
<vitorlobo> ZNC: UNA :P
<vitorlobo> Maninho: acordado?
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> uia
<vitorlobo> alguém vivo
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: porai?
<Spiga> como faco para listar td as pastas com maior espaco no HD
<Spiga> ou so 10 mais.
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> para todos
<gabe`working> algum adminsitrador de postfix?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<Aprendiz> boa tarde a todos
<xGrind> bom dia ainda ;x
<Celsinho> e bem dia
<Celsinho> porque aqui ta um frio em sp
<Celsinho> :@
<Aprendiz> pff
<Aprendiz> galera, qual programa de chat vcs usam no ubuntu ??
<Serrat> se eu instalar o firefox 3.6 o 4.1 vai sair ou vou ficar com os 2?
<Maninho> vitorlobo, opa agora estou
<maxmnn> Tenho um problema com o Ubuntu 11.04
<maxmnn> Boa tarde a todos!
<maxmnn> Ao ver qualquer video e depois tentar minimizar, maximizar, fechar ou clicar no desktop volta pra tela de login. Alguem já passou por isso?
<maxmnn> pc Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
<maxmnn> placa de vídeo Nvidia
<vagner4work> maxmnn: seu ubuntu está atualizado?
<vagner4work> maxmnn: o meu tbm está com um problema parecido... mas ele fecha aleatoreamente
<vagner4work> to quase voltando para o bom e velho 10.04 LTS
<maxmnn> vagner4work,  No meu caso funciona tudo perfeito com exceção do vídeo.
<maxmnn> vagner4work,  veja o tópico a seguir http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/ubuntu-11-natty-unity-desktop-nvidia/
<vagner4work> maxmnn: minha placa não e nvidia é intel
<maxmnn> vagner4work, uso a última versão (Ubuntu 11.04 Natty com o Gnome 2.32.1)
<maxmnn> vagner4work, Ok
<maxmnn> Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre isso?
<amarelinho_EMO> chequei pra sorte de todos
<amarelinho_EMO> e que sorte em galera.
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, não funcionou, apagar o xorg.
<tiagoout> olha o resultado de: find /usr -name libexpat.so.*
<tiagoout> /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
<tiagoout> o que faço agora?
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, ?
<illuminarch> boa tarde
<MarconM> cara ... xubuntu 11.04 ficou bacana ... bem bonito
<MarconM> vitorlobo: e ae
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<tiagoout> BT, alguem já rodou bf2 em uma fx 5500 no ubuntu?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem  pode ajudar a instalar Xampp?
<licensed> boa tarde a todos
<PingaR0x> MarconM, oi
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem  pode ajudar a instalar Xampp ou phpmyadmin+apache...?
<mvcirino> Duka_Aprendiz, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/XAMPP-para-Ubuntu-10 e video tutorial aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=JP&hl=ja&v=ioPESqEpd3I
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz sudo apt-get tasksel; sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Duka_Aprendiz> mvcirino: ja fiz todos os passo a passo de ooutros tutoriais porem nao da certo, o phpmyadmin nao cria o arq de conf.db ele cria so dois e
<ricardopontes> Duka_Aprendiz, outra dica é seguir o tuto do Andre_Gondim nesse link http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/apache-php-mysql-de-forma-facil-no-ubuntudebian/
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: ja fiz esse passo a passo tmbm nao deu certo
<arf77> o que falhou?
<Duka_Aprendiz> mvcirino: vo tenta
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: qnd tento inicia no localhost nao abre
<arf77> sudo /etc/init.d/apache start ?
<arf77> e depois abres o browser
<arf77> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<arf77> :)
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tinha desinstalado tudo, to seguindo o tutorial do Andre_Gondim, executei o primeiro comando e na primeira tela da essa msg:Já que está a reconfigurar phpmyadmin, deverá também querer reinstalar a  base de dados que este utiliza.
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz devo-te dizer que usei no sabado o tasksel com a ultima versao e configurei sem problemas. 2 linhas para comecar e depois foi so chamar via pear ou apt-get os modulos do php que precisei
<arf77> (nota que pear nao foi para modulos)
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: cara to iniciando com linux nao sei "nada"
<arf77> :) ok, queres mais detalhes das 2 linhas?
<arf77> sudo apt-get install tasksel <- e' tipo um GUI para instalar programas
<arf77> sudo tasksel install lamp-server <- instala o teu lamp stack (e solicita a password para o mysql
<Spiga> to com 1 HD com 400 mil pastas com 10mb de arquivos em cada pasta alguem tem algum browser mais leve que ossa ler essas pastas facilmente?
<arf77> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin <- installa o teu programa
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: deu esse:  ERROR 2002 (HY000):
<arf77> o ficheiro de configuracao devera existir entao dentro de /var/www ja te digo onde exactamente
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz em que comando
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: apt-get update; sudo apt-get install tasksel -y; sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<arf77> Install :: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: isso
<eros_> vitorlobo ta ae?
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz voce installou alguma firewall?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: sim
<vitorlobo> eros_: tamo
<vitorlobo> =D
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz corre isso: ls -l /var/run/ | grep mysqld
<eros_> <vitorlobo> preciso de tua ajuda
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: nao rodo
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz linha em branco?
<arf77> o teu servidor MySQL nao esta a correr
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: qnd dei enter fico em brnc
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz vamos fazer assim
<arf77> Voces vai a administracao (nao sei como e' se voce tem isso em brasileiro ok?)
<arf77> escolhe servicos
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: nao tem essa opçao
<arf77> e'... esse novo aspecto grafico me deixa perdido tambem
<arf77> espera, vou ver se encontro aqui
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: to na 10.10
<arf77> nao sei onde ta
<arf77> lol
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tem aki ferramentas do sistema...
<arf77> tem servicos ai?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tem aki ferramentas do sistema...sim
<arf77> ai voce tem mysql como servico e deve tar checado
<arf77> voce tira o check e volta a meter
<arf77> depois corre a linha que dei e ve se ta a correr entao
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:  a opçao serviços tem q instalar?
<arf77> nao...
<arf77> antes deste upgrade do gnome (ambiente grafico) tinha um menu que tinha ferramentes administratias e a um item do menu era servicos
<arf77> tou a tentar ver como chamo os servicos... mas nao tou a encontrar
<arf77> entretanto, diz-me o que te da sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<arf77> agora chama control center
<arf77> mas nao tem services...
<tiagoout> 6575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1314.898 FPS
<tiagoout> ,máxima, este é o resultado do glxgears, em uma fx 5500, alguem que tem uma placa igual, qual é a sua resposta?
<arf77> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.348 FPS
<arf77> x)
<arf77> ta faltando driver aqui...
<Danilo> alguem ajuda com esse problema ?
<Danilo> http://pastebin.com/yQuWrGwa
<arf77> Danilo chmod 777 urban.exe
<arf77> nota... que exe e' para windows cara :p
<Danilo> eu estou tentando abrir via wine
<Danilo> mais nao da
<arf77> tens de o marcar como executavel talvez
<arf77> corre o chmod primeiro e ve se da
<Danilo> sou iniciante no linux
<Danilo> e nao sei muita coisa pode me ajudar
<Danilo> a pasta esta na desktop
<Danilo> e se chama urban
<arf77> voce abre um terminal
<arf77> e escreve
<arf77> chmod /home/$User/Desktop/urban/urban.exe
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:como faço pra remover tudo apache+mysql+php5+phpmyadm+? ae vo tenta de novo do zero
<arf77> chmod 777 /home/$User/Desktop/urban/urban.exe
<arf77> a segunda ai
<Danilo> lucas@ubuntu:~$ chmod 777 /home/$User/Desktop/urban/urban.exe
<Danilo> chmod: impossível acessar "/home//Desktop/urban/urban.exe": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Danilo> lucas@ubuntu:~$
<Danilo> da isso
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz abre o tasksel e retira o asterisco: sudo tasksel
<Pretto> Danilo: $USER
<arf77> Danilo e
<arf77> $USER
<Pretto> Danilo: tudo maiusculo
<arf77> obrigado pela forca Pretto
<Pretto> Danilo: é o urban terror?
<Pretto> arf77: :)
<Danilo> tbm nao deu
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz eu tive problemas com uma versao anteriro do ubuntu que no apache estava a baixar os ficheiros de php, tentei mais de 20 maneiras diferentes... nao deu. Depois meti esta nova versao e foram so 2 comandos. Pelo que vi, muita gente tem o mesmo problema que voce. Muitos foi so re-installar, mas a ver
<arf77> Danilo faz
<arf77> echo $USER
<arf77> o que te da
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: desmarquei tudo, tem como vc me passa os comandos pra ver se da certo?por q fiz pelos tutorial e nao da certo
<arf77> ok
<arf77> confirmar que nao ta a correr o apache2
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: qlaul comando mesmow
<arf77> ls -l /var/run/ | grep apache2
<Duka_Aprendiz> ?
<arf77> linha em branco?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: isso
<arf77> boa
<arf77> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<arf77> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tasksel: aptitude falhou (100)
<arf77> brrrr
<arf77> so da isso?
<Arch___> arf77, esses dias ela seguiu o tuto do apache2
<Arch___> só esqueceu que o ip dela não é o mesmo do cara qu fez o tutorial
<Arch___> ^^
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: pera ae tava aberto o ger synap
<arf77> :)
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: aparece instalando pacotes pede a senha , conf senha mas depois da o erro tasksel: aptitude falhou (100)
<arf77> pede senha para o mysql e depois falha
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: issso
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz voce usou sudo certo?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: to como root no terminal
<arf77> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<arf77> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: dae nao precisa dig o sudo neh?
<arf77> se es root nao
<arf77> apt-get update
<Duka_Aprendiz> dpkg --configure -a da linha em brnc
<arf77> corre a proxima linha agora
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: correu normal
<arf77> mais detalhes Duka
<arf77> apt-get update falha?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: falhas nao deu
<arf77> ps -a | grep apt-get
<PingaR0x> arf77, falha se nao tiver internet ou alguma incosistencia
<arf77> PingaR0x tem de ser alguma coisa, pois ela ta aqui :S
<PingaR0x> arf77, que que vc fez?
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: ps -a | grep apt-get linha em branco
<arf77> tentou instalar o tasksel para buscar a task lamp-server, ao que parece interrompe no mysql com erro comum
<arf77> deveria recuperar buscando um update
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz tenta novamente agora: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<arf77> PingaR0x configurando automaticamente com o dpkg parece que nao resultou tambem
<PingaR0x> arf77, lol pra que seria esse tasksel? :S (não sou usuário ubuntu/debian a mto tempo)
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tasksel: aptitude falhou (100) e linha em brnc
<arf77> gui mais do qualquer outra coisa PingaR0x
<arf77> Duka :(
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: ?
<PingaR0x> ah lol
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz nao sei mais :(
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: blz, mas assim onte ate funciono como o Arch__ comnt q tava com ip errado
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: mas depois nao lembro o q fiz que para tudo
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: tem como restaurar o sistemas pra volta como tava antes de eu tenta instalar?
<arf77> se te disser que eu tive que ate dar reboot na minha maquina para meter o meu a funcionar com uma versao anterior do ubuntu... nao fico muito surpreendido nao
<arf77> se tem como instalar de novo e' uma boa experiencia com tudo o que aprendeu
<arf77> mas para limpar e algo como
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77: ps, ja tentei atualizar mas nao deu certo
<arf77> apt-get remove --purge apache2.2 (e restantantes dependencias) etc
<arf77> e antes de instalar... da um reboot :)
<arf77> se nao install a limpo o OS
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:o reboot faz o q?
<arf77> Duka_Aprendiz tem files em /etc/init.d que nao desaparecem ate dar o reboot
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:como faço o reboot , mas nao perco nada?
<arf77> sudo reboot
<arf77> nao
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:depois do reboot sera que vai dar certo a install?siuhaish
<arf77> provavelmente nao
<Spiga> como eu faço em bash para pegar o nome de 1 pasta e retornar ela na tela
<Andre_Gondim> Spiga, pwd
<Spiga> pwd
<Spiga> blz ..
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:ta aew
<Duka_Aprendiz> ?
<arf77> to
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:fiz o reboot, tem algo mais que vc poderia tenta me ajudar?
<arf77> voce pode tentar correr os comandos novamente... mais que isso so reinstalar o sistema.
<arf77> mas pode tar ai alguem com mais ideias
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:estranho que ontem funcionou, mas vo tenta
<Duka_Aprendiz> arf77:cara desinstalei o tasksel e instalei de novo na deu erro, crio as pastas do php5 mysql e apache2
<Spiga> alguem sabe onde posso achar algum arquivo script em bash para mover arquivos  em quantidades determinada.?
<lecram_wise> noite povo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe o porque esse erro: dpkg: erro processando phpmyadmin (--configure): sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<Duka_Aprendiz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Duka_Aprendiz> Aguem pode ajudar?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Aguem pode ajudar?consegui fazer funcionar o apache porem nao funciona o phpmyadmin...
<Duka_Aprendiz> Aguem pode ajudar?consegui fazer funcionar o apache porem nao funciona o phpmyadmin...
<xGrind> Duka_Aprendiz; nunca usei isso ;x
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: qual erro aparece?
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: como vc instalou o phpmyadmin?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz:  e qual o erro q ta aparecendo?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: começa a roda : A new version of configuration file /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: escolho manter versao instalada atualmente
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:ae aparece esses erros nas ultimas linhas
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:dpkg: erro processando phpmyadmin (--configure):sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<Duka_Aprendiz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: vc alterou esse aquivo alguma vez?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: config-db.php?
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: é
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: nao
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: faz uma copia dele e mando o apt substituir pelo mais novo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: outra coisa o teste com info.php ele faz o download na abre a pg
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: seguinte na pas do phpmyadmin qnts arquivos tem que criar?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: por q tem so um com esse nome: config-db.php.ucf-dist
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: o unico arquivo q geralmente é alterado manualmente é o conf.inc.php
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: vc já tinha o phpmyadmin instalado na maquina?
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: ou tentou instalar de outra maneira sem ser pelo apt-get?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: nao tinha
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: então manda instalar e substituir esse arquivo
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: sem medo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: o q tem que fazer como faço como terminal?
<Duka_Aprendiz> pelo terminal*
<Porcks> apt-get install phpmydamin
<Porcks> responde não quando ele perguntar se deseja manter a versão atual
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: tem essa opçoes:instalar a versão do mantenedor do pacote
<Duka_Aprendiz> manter a versão instalada atualmente
<Duka_Aprendiz> exibir as diferenças entre as versões
<Porcks> escolhe a versão do mantenedor
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:dpkg: erro processando phpmyadmin (--configure):sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<Duka_Aprendiz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<xGrind> Porcks; fmz? pra q serve esse --purge?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:Desconfigurar a base de dados para phpmyadmin com dbconfig-common? sim ou nao...
<Porcks> ele elimina todos os arquivos de configuração e outros arquivos relacionado ao pacote
<xGrind> Porcks; vlw
<Porcks> sim
<xGrind> e tem alguma comando q nao instala os pacotes sugeridos?
<xGrind> Porcks; tipo, o alacarte instala varias coisas junto
<Porcks> xGrind: não conheço nenhum
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: Você quer purgar a base de dados para phpmyadmin? sim nao
<Porcks> sim
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:Ocorreu um erro ao remover a base de dados:
<Duka_Aprendiz>  │
<Duka_Aprendiz>  │ ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<Duka_Aprendiz>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: o mysql ta instalado e rodando?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:como faço o teste?
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: mysql -u roo -p
<Porcks> mysql -u root -p
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:deu o mesmo erro 2002(HY000)
<Porcks> vc ta usando o ubuntu?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:sim 10.10
<Duka_Aprendiz> mas a pasta exist
<Porcks> digita /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:start: Job failed to start
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: o erro é no mysql então cara
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: tem como resolver isso?
<Porcks> vc tem alguma coisa rodando no mysql ai nesse pc?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: acredito que nao
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:ontem funciono tudo ok, mas depois nao sei o q fiz que paro
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: apt-get install mysql-server
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:deu o mesmo erro 2002(HY000)
<Porcks> /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Ricardo__> ae conhece algum encoder pra rmvb com legenda nativo no linux?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop mysql
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: stop mysql
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: ?
<Porcks> digita stop mysql
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: stop: Unknown instance:
<Porcks> stop mysqld
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: stop: Unknown instance: mesma msg
<Porcks> digita ps ax |grep mysql
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: ve se aparece alguma coisa
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: 18747 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Porcks> apt-get remove --purge mysql
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: remove o mysql
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: depois instala ele denovo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: E: Impossível encontrar o pacote mysql
<Pskol> mysql-server ne
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<Porcks> como o Pskol disse
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: Reinstalar a base de dados para phpmyadmin?
<Duka_Aprendiz> sim nao
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: vc removeu o mysql?
<megalinux> oiie
<megalinux> nao pq?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:deu essa msg antes de remover
<megalinux> nao pq?
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz: sim pode remover
<megalinux> remover oq?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:dpkg: erro processando phpmyadmin (--configure):sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<Duka_Aprendiz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Porcks> Duka_Aprendiz:  vai de novo e responde não dessa vez
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks: se for sim reconfigura se for nao de esse erro
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-18
<Demolidor> licensed :c)
<licensed> Demolidor, aew
<crimeboy> hello guys
<crimeboy> alguem aqui ja teve experiencia com o kaltura?
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: falae lazarento
<jardel_> Problemas com remoçao de pct, alguem ajuda?
<newmar> boa noite
<Linux_Mint11> newmar: oi ai só rapaz...! 00
<Linux_Mint11> Boa noite.
<newmar> Linux_Mint11, o que?
<newmar> esse canal esta parado mesmo ou eu nao estou vendo conversaçao nenhuma
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> posso ajudar
<newmar> alguem tem ideia de como fazer o gerenciador de energia funcionar corretamente no notebook satellite u505 toshiba
<newmar> ele simplesmente nao avisa quando ira desligar
<MarconM> newmar, ...q xato hein
<MarconM> ele nao avisa ... poxa =/
<newmar> hehehe
<vitor-br> alguem conhece algum cronometro para a técnica pomodoro que funcione no natty?
<Nabucodonosor> Boa noite
<Nabucodonosor> estou com dificuldades pra instalar o jscalibrator alguem podia me ajudar ?
<Linux_Mint11> no unity nem ele tá funcionando direito...
<Nabucodonosor> utilizo gnome
<Linux_Mint11> sorry, não sei do que se trata... :\
<Linux_Mint11> mas, deixa ver aqui na net...
<Nabucodonosor> linux_mint11 me desculpe, mas está falando comigo ou com outro ?
<Linux_Mint11> com você...
<Nabucodonosor> ok, vamos la entao
<Linux_Mint11> um, calibrador de joystick, tipo o do kde né...!?
<Linux_Mint11> tendi...
<Nabucodonosor> sim
<Nabucodonosor> é um calibrador de joy
<Linux_Mint11> nunca usei isso aqui não, pra mim nem tinha isso pra o GNOME, qual ubuntu tá usando...!?
<Nabucodonosor> 10.10
<Nabucodonosor> tinha algumas dependencias pra instalar, eu instalei, mas agora apareceu uma que eu eu acho que ja tenho
<Nabucodonosor> libglib1.2
<Nabucodonosor> eu tenho a libglib2.0
<Nabucodonosor> mesmo assim ele falo que tenho essa dependencia
<Nabucodonosor> assim nao consigo instalar o jscalibrator
<Linux_Mint11> Nabucodonosor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640825
<Nabucodonosor> se por acaso conhecer algum calibrador de joy melhor ou mais atual, por favor me diga
<Linux_Mint11> Nabucodonosor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<Nabucodonosor> ali ta falando pra eu usar o comando sudo apt-get install jscalibrator
<Nabucodonosor> esse comundo nao funfa
<Linux_Mint11> Nabucodonosor: mas pra que você quer isso, não precisa eu já usei joy no gnome só espetando, detalhe o joy é o do X-Box e pegou de primeira sem nem instalar nada... :p
<Nabucodonosor> mas no meu nao pegou
<Linux_Mint11> to com um joy chinguiling do paragua aqui, deixa ver...
<Nabucodonosor> o meu é um Joypad Sem Fio para PS2, PS3 e PC da bright games
<Nabucodonosor> codigo 0193
<Linux_Mint11> po bacana ai se quer se mais não...?!
<Linux_Mint11> 0o
<Geowany> eu quero é um emulador de psx
<Geowany> qual o melhor que vcs usaram?
<Linux_Mint11> po tem milhões ai na net, só escolher fiote...
<Geowany> Linux_Mint11: a maioria não recebe update
<Geowany> e não rodam alguns jogos
<Linux_Mint11> Geowany: tem dicas legais de emulador lá no ubuntugames, da uma espiadinha lá... ;)
<Geowany> tipo o FFVIII
<Nabucodonosor> mas nao pegou aki
<Geowany> Linux_Mint11: já olhei
<Geowany> eu tenho o psx aqui
<Nabucodonosor> essa bagaça nao pegou nem no win 7 64
<Geowany> aquele pcsx é bom?
<Linux_Mint11> e veja o nome e busque ve-lo em ação lá no youtube! :)
<Linux_Mint11> pra mim é baum o que funciona bem! :)
<Linux_Mint11> Nabucodonosor: espetei o joy aqui mas não tenho nada pra testar... :p
<Linux_Mint11> sorry!
<Nabucodonosor> mó estranho isso
<Linux_Mint11> alanteixeiradose dupla de dois né mole não em... XD
<Maninho> Boa noite
<alanteixeira> boa
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<cartt> ae galera
<cartt> alguem colocou pra funcionar o dispositivo enutv-2 da encore no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> como fazer partição do ubuntu depois de já instalado? quero usar uma partição para testes de remasterização entre outros
<sandrossv> vitorlobo: como assim ?
<vitorlobo> deixa pra la
<vitorlobo> vi aqui q n rola
<sandrossv> tem uma partição é quer dividir ela em duas ?
<vitorlobo> na verdade n tenho partiçoes
<vitorlobo> e queria fazer uma ja com o ubuntu instalado
<vitorlobo> da pra fazer pelo live cd
<vitorlobo> pior q to sem hd externo pra backup
<vitorlobo> dai quebra minhas pernas
<sandrossv> não entendi, tipo um clone da instalação ?
<vitorlobo> n cara
<vitorlobo> digamos q...vc instale o ubuntu normalmente
<vitorlobo> sem fazer partição usando o s.o no sistema inteiro
<vitorlobo> formatando e instalando
<vitorlobo> depois vc deseje ter uma partição...depois de instalado tudo
<vitorlobo> e criar
<vitorlobo> partição vazia
<sandrossv> vitorlobo: usa o gparted
<vitorlobo> vo ter q usar em modo live-cd
<vitorlobo> assim normal n rola
<sandrossv> provavelmnte
<vitorlobo> quer saber
<vitorlobo> vo jogar merd* no ventilador hj
<vitorlobo> e tentar criar se bugar
<vitorlobo> a vida é assim mesmo auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> 2 hd's externos queimados
<vitorlobo> falta de sorte duka
<sandrossv> boa sorte
<eros_> pessoal o firestarter é um bom firewall pra linux?
<eros_> boa noite galera
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> eros pergunta e sai
<vitorlobo> >.<
<sandrossv> pois é
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> vi um ubuntu com um fluxbox lindo
<vitorlobo> >.< q q isso
<chicognu> ai eu compactei alguns arquivos com caracteres especias, vindos do Windows em tar.gz e agora ele so descompacta no Winrar ... Da erros de codificação entre outros. Alguém sabe como converter?
<vitorlobo> chicognu: desinstala o winrar e testa.... se é problema do winrar  mesmo
<chicognu> vitorlobo, ele so descompacta nele
<vitorlobo> estranho pq eu n tenho o winrar aqui e descompacto no tar.gz
<vitorlobo> >.<
<chicognu> foi alguma coisa na codificação
<gabe`working> chicognu, vc ta extraindo como?
<chicognu> gabe`working, tar -zxvf
<chicognu> gabe`working, mas foi problema na codificação, na hora que eu compactei os arquivos ...
<chicognu> gabe`working, apesar de n ter apresentado nem um erro durante a compactação, e durante a gravaçao do DVD alguma coisa deu errado :(
<chicognu> gabe`working, no winrar da erro de CRC e aborta, mas fica uns arquivos descompactados, pelo comando acima ele aborta sem descompactar nada... tem como extrair ignorando esse erro ?
<gabe`working>    --ignore-command-error
<gabe`working>            ignore exit codes of children
<gabe`working> eu li man isso, tem q testar pra ver se da certo
<vagner4work> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<eduardo> opa
<eduardo> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar meu wireless no ubuntu
<vagner4work> eduardo: posso
<vagner4work> eduardo: do que você precisa especificamente?
<eduardo> ele nao instalou sozinho me lembro que tem um lugar onde ele procura o driver e tal sabe onde eh
<eduardo> uso a versao 11 pra netbook
<eduardo> no /usr/bin/jockey-gtk aparece que nao tem drivers disponiveis
<eduardo> vagner4work:
<vagner4work> eduardo: vai em Sistema \ Administração \ Drivers Adicionais
<vagner4work> veja se o ubuntu vai conseguir localizar o driver sozinho
<vagner4work> caso não consiga dá um toque
<eduardo> vagner4work: ai mesmoq ue fui... esse eh o jockey
<eduardo> e nao achou nada
<omelete> q diabos é esse jockey?
<omelete> e os drives ñ ficam no lugar q vc citou
<vagner4work> eduardo: você sabe qual é sua placa ou não?
<eduardo> sim e o site da fabricante eh essa
<eduardo> http://www.stk.com.tw/product-01.asp?Product_Type=58
<eduardo> mas o pacote da erro de kernel
<eduardo> pq o meu ubuntu eh o 11
<eduardo> 3DSP a placa
<eduardo> vagner4work:
<chicognu> heuhsues
<chicognu> eu acho que descobri meu problema
<Maninho> Bom dia
<eduardo> mas se nao sei qual minha placa como posso ver qual eh]
<Maninho> eduardo lspci
<Maninho> bom vou continuar com meu trampo, t+
<vagner4work> eduardo: lspci
<vagner4work> eduardo: ou lsusb
<vagner4work> se for placa pci use lspci, se a placa for usb use lsusb
<RadarZ> Bom Dia!!!!
<eduardo> alguem me ajuda com wireless 3dsp no notebook microboard ubuntu 11
<eduardo> baixei o fonte e esta dando erro na hora de compilar
<eduardo> unknown field ‘ioctl’ specified in initializer
<chicognu> eu queria renomear um monte de arquivos que se parecem com esse matematica_aula_57_2_de_2_80 para matematica_aula_57_2_de_2 ... tirando esse numeral final que vai de 1 a 80. como faz ?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Aprendiz> boa tarde galera
<RadarZ> ooooo
<RadarZ> tarde
<totimkopf> abraços e cafezinho pra todo mondo
<totimkopf> mundo*
<RadarZ> acabou o cafe aqui
<totimkopf> oh
<totimkopf> rs
<totimkopf> então o que você tá bebendo?
<RadarZ> vo almocar, vamo ve se na volta do almoco alguma alma ja fez!!!
<PingaR0x> chicognu, tem aplicativos para isso... no repositorio so nao lembro o nome
<chicognu> PingaR0x, sim so n sei como fazer a expressão
<PingaR0x> chicognu, que expressão?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, tem o krename e o pyrename
<PingaR0x> chicognu, hum como o pyrename trabalha?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, é uma gui até bem elaborada ... eu to tentando ir no localizar e substituir e colocar a expressão _de_2* para ser substituida por _de_2 mas ele n suporta esse uso do coringa
<PingaR0x> chicognu, usa expressão regular...
<PingaR0x> eu axo
<PingaR0x> tenta ?
<PingaR0x> invez de *
<chicognu> hummm
<PingaR0x> chicognu, foi?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, nem :(
<PingaR0x> chicognu, hum http://txt2regex.sourceforge.net/
<PingaR0x> chicognu, to procurndo algo pra ti
<chicognu> PingaR0x,  eu procurei, tem tb um script no vivalinux mas deve ser bem similar com o pyrenamer
<chicognu> PingaR0x, acho que é mais uma questão agora de aprender bashscript
<chicognu> PingaR0x, pq tipo esses arquivos tavam tudo tipo assim nooqono_de_odenon_oonoon_5 ai eu fui com o expressão regular substituindo aos poucos ... ficaram até bonitos ... só n sei mesmo é como usar o coringa
<PingaR0x> chicognu, ER da para se usar em QSE TUDO (99% das coisas)
<PingaR0x> chicognu, dai tem o  guia-er perdido ema algum lugar do sf
<chicognu> PingaR0x, esse expressão regular ao qual vc se refere
<chicognu> seria um programa?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, eu to me referindo a ele como uma função do pyrenamer
<PingaR0x> chicognu, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express%A3o_regular
<PingaR0x> chicognu http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express%A3o_regular
<PingaR0x> chicognu, http://txt2regex.sourceforge.net/
<chicognu> PingaR0x, a wikipedia foi util ... n tava sabendo direito do que se tratava o regex, no caso é uma função presente em varias linguagens pra achar uma expressão em um programa ou script né ? e o txt2regex produz um script em diversas linguagens pra ocalizar uma expressão regular é isso ?
<informatica2> hjkjhk
<PingaR0x> chicognu, sim
<informatica2> ghgfhgfjuyui
<chicognu> :)
<chicognu> valeu PingaR0x
<PingaR0x> chicognu, nao seria bem um script é qse uma linguagem
<informatica2> sei como é
<PingaR0x> chicognu, 99% das coisas suportam ele vantagem eh essa
<PingaR0x> o txt2regex é meio antigo mais quebra um galho
<informatica2> qual a linguagem do ubuntu
<PingaR0x> informatica2, hein?
<informatica2> sim
<informatica2> muito facil
<PingaR0x> informatica2, nao entendi sua pergunta
<chicognu> PingaR0x, tava procurando esse site: http://aurelio.net/shell/canivete/#metacaracteres
<chicognu> :D
<PingaR0x> chicognu, eh do mesmo autor :X
<PingaR0x> eh do aurelio o txt2regex
<chicognu> o txt2rex ?
<chicognu> humm
<chicognu> :P
<chicognu> PingaR0x, ele tinha um outro script que fazia de tudo um pouco ne ?
<chicognu> n to achando no site ...
<chicognu> e esqueci o nome
<totimkopf> hmmm eu tenho mais computadores que amigos
<PingaR0x> chicognu, dai nao lembro
<PingaR0x> chicognu, eu gosto do guia ER dele
<informatica2> humm
<informatica2> sei
<chicognu> PingaR0x, é o zz o outro script que tava querendo saber o nome
<PingaR0x> chicognu, ah lol
<informatica2> (:
<informatica2> ?
<informatica2> sim
<informatica2> ubuntu
<Maninho> informatica2: qual sua duvida?
<barna> Salve Salve Galera!
<informatica2> obrigado!!
<informatica2> qual é a linguagem do ubuntu?
<kalib> para instalar o flash no 11.04, basta aptitude install flashplugin?
<rafaelstanley> to usando o Windows e uma virtualbox linux, como faço para jogar arquivos do windows dentro da virtualbox e da virtualbox pro windows?
<Maninho> rafaelstanley: eu sempre use o Bridging, mas existe outro metodo de fazer a transferencia, só não me recordo
<rafaelstanley> Bridging?
<Maninho> vou fazer backup de uma maquina volto logo
<Maninho> configuração da rede do Vbox
<PingaR0x> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<PingaR0x> !ajuda
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<PingaR0x> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Maninho> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<PingaR0x> !comandos
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'comandos' not found
<PingaR0x> !about
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'about' not found
<PingaR0x> !sobre
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'sobre' not found
<Duka_Aprendiz> Porcks:Ta ae?
<mdcastro> Boa Tarde, acabo de instalar o 11.4 , vi que esta com novo menu uma barra lateral, porém esta super complexo localizar os aplicativos, tem de ficar buscando por nome.  Não aparece por exemplo o menu do Wine instalado. Como posso colocar o menu anterior ? e mover esta nova barra
<sandrossv> mdcastro: na tela do gdm, quando vc faz login, vc pode mudar de unity para gnome, se eu não me engano
<mdcastro> sandrossv, certo vou testar
<Giverny> Linux em javascript -> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<tiagoout> BT, alguem por acaso tem uma geforce fx 5500?
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: vc é paleontologo? pq perguntas se temos um fóssil?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<tiagoout> gostaria de saber se tem algum problema com a minha placa, com as configurações dela.
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: talvez poeira....a minha é uma 7600 GT
<vitorlobo> tava meio bugada
<vitorlobo> dai eu abri e tirei quase 2 kg de poeira
<vitorlobo> dai voltou ao normal
<vitorlobo> a ventuinha dela tava quase fazendo uma vitamina de poeira
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: ta dando pau ai?
<tiagoout> a minha ventoinha não ta funcionando, eu queria jogar america's army 2.5, mas ta tudo muito lento
<vitorlobo> se a ventoinha n funfa
<vitorlobo> provavel q ta placa queime
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> ou esteja proximo disso
<tiagoout> as vezes o computador trava, sera que por causa disso?
<tiagoout> alguem sabe como  fazer o icone do programa qqtube, no arquivo install diz para colocar o arquivo .desktop na pasta usr/share/aplications mas da erro permissão negada.
<Giverny> tiagoout ai você usa o root e coloca
<tiagoout> como uso root
<Giverny> sudo comando
<Giverny> su -c 'comando'
<tiagoout> ta mas para mover o arquivo .desktop, para a outra pasta qual é o comando
<Giverny> mv
<Giverny> sudo mv arqvivo pasta/
<tiagoout> sudo mv qttube.desktop /usr/share/applications
<Pretto> tiagoout: copie para seu home ~/.local/share/applications
<Pretto> tiagoout: vc não precisa mover pra o /usr/share/applications
<tiagoout> sabe como abro a pasta como root
<tiagoout> coloquei na pasta mas deu esse erro: Falha ao executar processo filho "qttube" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<tiagoout> o gerenciador de pacotes synaptics não ta abrindo, da esse erro: E: Impossível analisar arquivo de pacote /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<tiagoout> E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<tiagoout> , o que faço?
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: verifica se a central de ubuntu esta aberta ou o terminal
<vitorlobo> se estiver, feche-os e tente novamente
<tiagoout> não resolveu
<tiagoout> vitorlobo, ?
<vitorlobo> ai é pau
<vitorlobo> reseta e tenta
<Andre_Gondim> tiagoout, conseguiu?
<tiagoout> vou dar uma pesquisada no google primeiro, porque o meu ubuntu, as quando reseta, da um trabalho pra voltar.
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-19
<RC6> Boa noite. Alguém poderia me indicar um server nacional que funcione direito...?!
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<unity-loose> vitor...?!
<tiagoout> vitorlobo, resetar funcionou.
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: so por segurança
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: sudo apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: ele verifica e repara se tiver algo errado em dependencias
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: e sudo apt-get -f remove && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean  ele remove fragmentos de programas desnecessarios..
<tiagoout> vitorlobo, fiz.
<unity-loser> http://ubuntued.info/como-fazer-reset-ao-unity
<[celia]> oi
<Kazenin> olá [celia]
<[celia]> :)
<peregrinator_six> [celia]: boa noite, quanto tempo em...?! :)
<[celia]> peregrinator_six, noite boa
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<[celia]> poisé, faz tempo que não entro
<[celia]> :)
<jalirrabei> ola
<jalirrabei> oi?
 * peregrinator_six A MIM NEM MORTO! ;)
<jalirrabei> blz?
<[celia]> hahah
<jalirrabei> oi?
<jalirrabei> alguem on?
<[celia]> um monte de gente :b
<jalirrabei> O.O
<jalirrabei> uia sou novo aq
<jalirrabei> to conhecendo o ubuntu ainda
<[celia]> seja bem-vindo :)
<jalirrabei> brigado
<jalirrabei> vc ja ta usando a versao 11.4 ja?
<[celia]> yap
<[celia]> update faz uns dias
<[celia]> *fiz o
<jalirrabei> e ai ta gostando to usando 10.10 ainda mais n vou sai dele agora n pq gosto da aparencia do MAC
<jalirrabei> ai no 11.4 n tem
<jalirrabei> XD
<[celia]> rapaz, confesso que curto o gnome
<jalirrabei> pq so nois dois tamos falando? o povo aq n fala n?
<[celia]> só quando dá na telha :P
<jalirrabei> ata
<jalirrabei> XD
<[celia]> a galera deve estar em pvt
<jalirrabei> oq é isso?
<jalirrabei> XD
<jalirrabei> n sei como eu te disse sou novo no ubuntu
<[celia]> é uma janela privada
<jalirrabei> hum...
<jalirrabei> faz tempo q vc usa o ubuntu?
<[celia]> comecei com ele, experimentei outras distros
<[celia]> tô voltando agora
<[celia]> mas pensando em migrar de novo
<jalirrabei> eu to conhecendo agora to gostando mais é ruim pq a maioria dos aplicativos do windows n pega aq
<[celia]> vc pode usar o wine
<[celia]> pra rodar coisas do windows
<jalirrabei> aha ja to usando
<jalirrabei> mais ainda sim n roda uns aplicativos q tentei bota aq
<[celia]> quais?
<jalirrabei> quer dizer..  eu gosto de jogos entende.. mais eu tentei bota o nitro PC, tabem n achei um aplicativo pramim baixar video do youtube
<jalirrabei> vc sabe algum?
<[celia]> eles ficam dentro da pasta do navegador
<[celia]> ou costumavam ficar
<[celia]> na pasta "cache"
<vitorlobo> opa
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> bem q tava sentindo um movimento diferente now
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: q nick tenso hein
<jalirrabei> kkkkk
<jalirrabei> entendeu ne
<jalirrabei> poucas pessoas percebem
<[celia]> vitorlobo, jalirrabei é perigoso
<[celia]> :b
<jalirrabei> kkkkk
<jalirrabei> q nada
<vitorlobo> é pq ele n conhece meu codinome >.< jalicumí
<vitorlobo> deve ser da mesma familia
 * vitorlobo rindo
<[celia]> haha
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: pervertido responde lá po... ¬¬
<jalirrabei> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> -.-" perversão ta na cabeça de quem ..... tem
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: por isso a sua é bem pesada...
<vitorlobo> é o peso do meu cerebelo manolo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<jalirrabei> celia   vc sabi algum aplicativo pra baixar video do youtube?
<jalirrabei> XD
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: jdownloader baixa
<peregrinator_six> aplicativo é pra criança, vai no diretorio e baixa direto do cache po...
<jalirrabei> ele pega no ubuntu?
<[celia]> foi isso que eu tinha falado :)
<jalirrabei> pelo fire fox vc ta falando?
<[celia]> jalirrabei, na pasta "cache"
<[celia]> é
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo:  responde lá safado...
<vitorlobo> ai é só felicidade rapai
<jalirrabei> blz vo bota aq
<xGrind> jalirrabei; extensao do firefox faz isso
<vitorlobo> jdownloader baixa youtube...... vermelhotube, tudo q tem tube ele baixa ok?
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: baixa até foto
<vitorlobo> =D
<jalirrabei> mais ele é do windows ne?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: tem versão pro windows..mas é linux
<jalirrabei> hum...
<jalirrabei> o ubuntu ja fornece ele?
<jalirrabei> outem q q baixar o aplicativo pra executar?
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: q versao tu ta usando do ubuntu?
<jalirrabei> 10.4
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: enta ele vai estar em ferramentas de internet..o icone dele
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: mas assim q terminar de instalar, vc pode digitar jdownloader no terminal q ele executará
<jalirrabei> blz
<vitorlobo> [celia]: n era vc q entrava um tempo atrás.........q é amiga da patricia?
<[celia]> vitorlobo, ?
<vitorlobo> ainda bem q n é
<vitorlobo> ufa
<vitorlobo> ZNC: :P UNA
 * vitorlobo ela nunca ta online
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: iai, rodou?
<Pretto> e ae [celia] quanto tempo
<jalirrabei> n to achando a pasta ferramentas de internet
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: no menu po
<[celia]> Pretto, verdade :)
<Tiller> alguem saca de vpn aki?
<jalirrabei> descupa mais sou novo no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: no menu de cima....aplicativos.... internet > jdownloader
<Pretto> [celia]: ta chovendo muito aí? estou indo aí amanhã
<jalirrabei> blz oera
<jalirrabei> pera
<Tiller> alguem aki manja de openvpn?
<vitorlobo> jalirrabei: ou vc digita jdownloader mesmo no terminal
<vitorlobo> q roda tbm
<jalirrabei> aaa ai é mais facil
<vitorlobo> Tiller: ZNC manja...mas parece q ta off
<vitorlobo> :|
<[celia]> Pretto, uia, que bacana
<[celia]> rapaz, o tempo tá meio maluco por aqui
<vitorlobo> [celia]: entao vc é aquela moça eng.ambiental?
<[celia]> tem dia que faz um solzão típico de praia e cervej
<Tiller> vitorlobo, po como eu adiciono mais de uma filial a matriz sabe??
<[celia]> *cerveja
<[celia]> tem dia que só falta o céu desabar de tanta chuva
<[celia]> Oo
<[celia]> vitorlobo, nops
<vitorlobo> rpz............ ai só dr.google explica
<vitorlobo> n entendo de vpn :|
<Tiller> vitorlobo, ja procurei nem achei nada
<Tiller> a ta
<Pretto> e  ae
<jalirrabei> vitolobo,   acho q ele n ta intalado n pq n abriu
<Tiller> vitorlobo, desculpa
<vitorlobo> [celia]: well...so...i don't know you >.<
<[celia]> vitorlobo, fato, hehehe
<vitorlobo> :S
<[celia]> Pretto, vais ficar em boa viagem?
<[celia]> vitorlobo, :\
<Pretto> [celia]: vou e volto amanhã a noite, vou só para participar de uma reunião
<vitorlobo> [celia]: é a vida >.<
<[celia]> Pretto, gente phynna é outra coisa :)
<Pretto> [celia]: hahahaha
<Pretto> [celia]: preferia ficar em casa com meu filho
<[celia]> Pretto, own :~
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: mais um achance ao unity em mano...
<[celia]> peregrinator_six, tás ganhando comissão é? :p
<[celia]> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> antes fosse.. :9
<peregrinator_six> :(
<peregrinator_six> [celia]:  eu sou o cara que mais insiste com o unity, até já me habituei, mas ele insite em me fazer de otário... Ai não da, de otário só quem me faz são os politicos...
 * Pretto sem problemas com o unity, o problema agora é quando usa um sistema sem o unity
<[celia]> peregrinator_six, boto fé
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: qta solidariedade hein
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<[celia]> Pretto, não consegui me habituar ao unity :~
<[celia]> we luv gnome <3
<[celia]> ^^
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: pode crer que é, não ganho nada amufinando minha cabeça, mas acredito no projeto...
<vitorlobo> o unity é como uma mulher....... dá os pitis dela.... é complicada.... mas se você insistir, acaba gostando
<peregrinator_six> [celia]: we luv gnome <3²
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<vitorlobo> agora se você corta  pro outro lado, muda de distro
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> :S
<Pretto> [celia]: eu tinha resistência, mas agora já acho que foi legal, tá no começo mas tem muitas possibilidades
<vitorlobo> pq n sei como interpretar pra vc :S
<[celia]> vitorlobo, puft
<[celia]> fail essa comparação :p
<peregrinator_six> inda bem que não tenho frescura, sou macho até usando window$ XD
<vitorlobo> [celia]: isso foi um tapa?
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUHASHAUS
<[celia]> vitorlobo, digamos que sim :p
<vitorlobo> [celia]: adogo
<vitorlobo> xD
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: tá vergonhoso em maninho... :S
 * peregrinator_six :P
<vitorlobo> deixe de ciume rapai
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> se bem que...
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: valeu gotosinho... 0o
<vitorlobo> ja faz um tempo q o unity parou de dar bug aqui viu
 * peregrinator_six RSRRS
<vitorlobo> ele aqui ta uma belezura
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: não acredito mais em você, você é cria do laboratorio do titio markinho... :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUASHAUH
<vitorlobo> sou naum
<peregrinator_six> é sim!
<vitorlobo> inclusive
<peregrinator_six> seu comprado.... :p
<vitorlobo> aqui no canal
<vitorlobo> so tem 2 do laboratorio ne?
<vitorlobo> ursinha e andrei gordinho
<peregrinator_six> 3 vom vóis mice AUSHAUSHUAHS
<vitorlobo> jamé
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhahua
<vitorlobo> me tire disso
<peregrinator_six> andrei gordinho ---> TU O DISESTES1 -.-
<vitorlobo> se bem q n seria má ideia
<vitorlobo> o mark é africano..é irmão
<peregrinator_six> seu irmao!
<peregrinator_six> meu não!
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> eu sou branco mas ....é q aqui onde moro
<vitorlobo> 90% é negro
<vitorlobo> entao é tdo irmao
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> mas..............fiquei surpreso com isso
<vitorlobo> pra mim n tinha relação com o dono da canonical e a nomenclatura ubuntu
<vitorlobo> e tem....bem legal
<vitorlobo> [celia]: ubuntera? oq estas achando do 11.04?
<[celia]> vitorlobo, tô masi pra andorinha que migra de distro em distro :b
<Tiller> Francisco_Favaro, vc entende de openvpn?
<Francisco_Favaro> Tiller, desculpe não.
<vitorlobo> [celia]: pq fizestes isto? n achou sua cara metade ainda?
<vitorlobo> digo, distro-metade?
<Tiller> Francisco_Favaro, obrigado
<[celia]> vitorlobo, hahahaha
<[celia]> ainda não
<Pretto> Tiller: era + facil vc descrever seu problema, poderia ser que alguem soubesse algo ou pudesse ajudar
<[celia]> tô de galho em galho :~
<Maninho> opa voltei, fui resolver uns problemas pessoais
<vitorlobo> [celia]: to fazendo uma...de repente..seja a tampa do seu pen driver ..hein!?
<Maninho> boa noite peregrinator_six vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Maninho: buenas
<[celia]> haha
<igorklem> eae galera, alguem sabe alterar a tecla de atalho para trocar de aba no empathy?
<peregrinator_six> Maninho: é nóis brow!
<[celia]> vitorlobo, link?
<Tiller> Pretto, quero adicionar mais de uma filial a matriz e isso
<Maninho> =P
<vitorlobo> [celia]: ainda n divulguei n...e n é remasterização tbm :P...tem um foco especifico talvez por isso vc n use ou até sim sei la >.<
<[celia]> qual o foco?
<[celia]> vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> [celia]: quer ver o wallpaper dela? é bonita..fiz no gimp
<Pretto> Tiller: só um server? um tap?
<vitorlobo> [celia]: programação =]
<[celia]> vitorlobo, manda :)
<[celia]> vitorlobo, eita, total por fora
<[celia]> hehehe
<vitorlobo> [celia]: http://postimage.org/image/29i68vzgk/
<vitorlobo> sente só o clima
<vitorlobo> orgulho de dizer q fiz no gimp
<vitorlobo> >.,
<vitorlobo> >.<
<igorklem> eae galera, alguem sabe alterar a tecla de atalho para trocar de aba no empathy?
<Tiller> Pretto, so um server nem sei oq e tap
<[celia]> vitorlobo, gostei!
<Pretto> Tiller: talvez esse link te ajude, como vc está de ingles?
<vitorlobo> [celia]: roda em qualquer carroça..... e ta bonito to gostando de fazer aqui
<vitorlobo> =D
<Tiller> Pretto, bem mau mais manda ai o rapaz que fez a vpn cmg fala fluente
<Pretto> Tiller: http://www.imped.net/oss/misc/openvpn-2.0-howto-edit.html
<vitorlobo> [celia]: o nome tem toda uma ênfase, pesquisa, significado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> :)
<Tiller> Pretto, vlw mesmo vou ver aki
<[celia]> vitorlobo, :))
<vitorlobo> [celia]: vo te mostrar uma q talvez vc goste
<vitorlobo> [celia]: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<vitorlobo> sério.......isso existe
<[celia]> OI?
 * [celia] :x
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: qual o nome do server que se tá usando ai pra atualizar o ubuntu...?!
<vitorlobo> do server?
<vitorlobo> to usando o ppa default da canonical
<vitorlobo> só
<vitorlobo> >.<
<peregrinator_six> o server principal dela...?!
<peregrinator_six> é isso...!?
<vitorlobo> é
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: viu lá a distro...?!
<vitorlobo> ja conhecia
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> uahauhauha
<vitorlobo> distrowatch rox
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> e a resposta do server, é o principal mesmo...?!
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> é
<peregrinator_six> deixa pra lá, escolhi selecionar melhor servidor, o que eu to tá muito lento... :S
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> servidor de IRC
<vitorlobo> topensando q tu ta falando repositorio do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> -.-" de atualizações
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: é exatamente o que tava falando, server do ubuntu, atualizações... ¬¬
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> entao eu devo ta puxando a conecxao toda
<vitorlobo> pq aqui ta ligeiro bagaramba
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: veja só, ele escolheu o da globo.... Essa não mesmo... :|
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: e qual é o nome do seu...!?
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim: qual o nome do server que você usa rapaz...?!
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, eu uso o ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> perguntei qual o server você usa pra atualizar o seu ubuntu ...
<Pretto> peregrinator_six: tente o padrão
<Andre_Gondim> aaaaahs, uso o padrão peregrinator_six
<vitorlobo> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu
<vitorlobo> tu usando esse
<peregrinator_six> queria um daqui do br, o leo sempre diz que eles prestam mas sempre que uso da pau de uma hora pra outra... :S
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: um...
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver...
<Pretto> peregrinator_six: o mesmo comigo
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: qual o nome do pais dele..?!
<vitorlobo> joao e maria
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, meio antigo, mas dá para ter ideia http://andregondim.eti.br/2008/05/como-escolher-o-repositorio-mais-rapido/
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> uma chance...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> acabei de fazer isso e ele escolhei o da globo...
<peregrinator_six> não vai rolar mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :|
<vitorlobo> n costumo mexer nisso
<vitorlobo> deixo os repositorios originais como vieram ao mundo
<vitorlobo> pq se der pau, a culpa n é minha
<vitorlobo> :P
<Andre_Gondim> boa noite a todos, fui
<peregrinator_six> boa noite...
<peregrinator_six> toter grande pequenino brasileiro! :D
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<toter> e ae
<toter> estarei de volta ao querido país mês que vem
<peregrinator_six> que pena em...!?
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> :P
<toter> que nada... estou super animado
<toter> por que "que pena"?
<toter> fiquei sabendo que o país está uma maravilha
<toter> você fala tão bem dele quando conversamos!
<peregrinator_six> toter: o nivel do crack ai tá em que numero, 9546...!? 0o
<toter> hehehe
<toter> ai ai
<toter> não consigo arrancar de vc. um bom comentário do nosso país
<peregrinator_six> toter: mas to permitindo mais uma oportunidade desse pais me convencer, to mudando o server do ubuntu pra atualizar daqui de um nacional, sempre que faço iso ele (br) me frustra, ams vamos ver agora, beleza...?! ;)
<toter> milagres existem! primeiro comentário positivo!
<peregrinator_six> toter: gostei muito do server, bem rapidinho e funcional, espero que duro pelo menos até o final do suporte ao ubuntu 11.04, mas creio que isso no brasil é pedir de mais... Vamos ver!
<toter> preciso ir... t+
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: você sugere que se faça aquele procedimento sempre que atualizar ou instalar algo no sistema...?!
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: sempre q bugar
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: entendi e obrigado pela dica. :)
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: conseguiu?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:cara ta dado essa msg no phpmyadmin: não carregou extensão mysqli,
<Duka_Aprendiz> verifique a configurações do php - Documentação
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: instale essa extensão
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:mysqli?
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: php5-mysql
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:deu msg: php5-mysql já é a versão mais nova.
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: tem q ser o phpmyadmin?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:?
<Giverny> Duka_Aprendiz tem o pacote
<Giverny> que tem o apache o mysql o php e o phpmyadmin se não me engano
<Pretto> Giverny: ele ja tem tudo funcionando, menos o phpmyadmin
<Pretto> Giverny: e pode usar outro aplicativo
<Giverny> blz
<Maninho> phpmyadmin: não carregou extensão mysqli, {Sempre encontrei este erros em Apache on win} por acaso não seria seu caso correto?
<Maninho> mas qualquer caso, verifique as configuração no {php.ini}
<ZNC> Maninho: responde meu pvt srsr
<Maninho> ZNC, não sai fora
<ZNC> kkkk, tah sem graças agora
<Maninho> bl
<MarconM> ...
<Maninho> ZNC, mostre seu dote, como ativar mysqli?
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> vai no php.ini e descomenta a linha responsavel ¬¬,
<MarconM> Ui
<[celia]> Pretto, :*
<[celia]> boa viagem!
<ZNC> oi sem noção Maninho responde logo srsr
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> oooo saudade disso
<MarconM> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<MarconM> !info google
<MarconM> !G google
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'G google' not found
<MarconM> !google
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'google' not found
<MarconM> !get google
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'get google' not found
<MarconM> --'
<Celsinho> !google ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'google ubuntu' not found
<vitorlobo> no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> no synapitc em instalado (local ou obsoleto)
<vitorlobo> que ao meu entender são.... pacotes armazenados para agilizar o processo de instalação de um software q foi removido e reinstalado pelo usuario
<vitorlobo> enfim
<vitorlobo> será que é seguro remover todos da lista?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<marceloudi> hello!
<Maninho> Bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<omelete> bom dia
<MarconM> cara que trabalho q ta dando isso
<MarconM> affs
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> blz
<PingaR0x> opa sim sim e ae/
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> PingaR0x: to criando um pendrive multiboot com 6 distro linux
<MarconM> soh q em iso dentro do pen
<MarconM> 3 funfou
<MarconM> tem 3 q nao vai nem na bala
<PingaR0x> MarconM, nunca fiz locuras do tipo, eu acho que nao vale a pena
<MarconM> vale sim
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voce tem todas as distro em um pendriver
<MarconM> e em ISO
<PingaR0x> utilidade?
<MarconM> se fizer algum update ... soh deleta a iso e coloca
<MarconM> cabe no bolso .. pode levar para onde quiser
<MarconM> formatar ... para backup, recuperação
<PingaR0x> mais uma distro só
<MarconM> posso colocar o windows 7 , gparted
<PingaR0x> esta de bom tamanho no pen
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu posso colocar o que eu quiser
<MarconM> mentest.... partiionador
<PingaR0x> MarconM, :S com 1 distr osó tbm :S
<MarconM> slitaz, tinecore, xubuntu, ubuntu, knoppix, frebsd, pcbsd, partition magic
<MarconM> pra que uma soh se eu posso ter infinita
<MarconM> e dentro do pen ... em formta de ISO
<PingaR0x> nao da pra por bsd em pen nao fica boa coisa
<PingaR0x> pouco provavel que vai bootar
<MarconM> talvez
<PingaR0x> MarconM, netbsd nao roda nem no Virtualbox
<PingaR0x> o free vc tem que mudar um parametro apra rodar
<BuChEcHa> Ola bom dia a tdos !!!
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me ajudar ? em relaçao ao pidgin?
<BuChEcHa> nao consigo aumentar a fonte dele  de forma alguma
<BuChEcHa> o meu nao tem a opçao de tamanho de fonte , só maior ou menos e msm assim nao aumenta
<BuChEcHa> alguem ?
<BuChEcHa> menor *ops !!!
<BuChEcHa> estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 parece q da uns paus meio estranhos ainda
<BuChEcHa> nao esta com a performace boa ainda
<BuChEcHa> sei la ...
<BuChEcHa> eaea icaro ... manja algo dopidgin?
<icaro> BuChEcHa, depende
<icaro> usei pidgin por mto tempo, hoje uso o empathy
<Popenke> Boa tarde!
<BuChEcHa> icaro, nao consigo aumentar a fonte dele de forma alguma
<BuChEcHa> ja procurei como fazer e tal
<icaro> cara, tem um menu na propria janela
<icaro> q vc clica e aumenta
<Popenke> To com problemas pra rodar o Runescape (javagame) em modo opengl no Ubuntu 11.04, alguém pode ajudar?
<icaro> fora isso, nao lembro
<BuChEcHa> sim ja fiz mas nada cara acredita
<icaro> :/
<icaro> foda
<BuChEcHa> foda
<BuChEcHa> mas valeu
<icaro> BuChEcHa, use o empathy
<icaro> :0
<icaro> :) ta bacaninha
<BuChEcHa> memo
<BuChEcHa> qual ubuntu vc ta usando?
<BuChEcHa> q versao?
<Popenke> To com problemas pra rodar o Runescape (javagame) em modo opengl no Ubuntu 11.04, alguém pode ajudar?
<BuChEcHa> icaro , bem massa msm
<BuChEcHa> tava com ele instaladoaqui
<BuChEcHa> tava usando o emesene tbm q é bem legal e leve
<BuChEcHa> icaro? me fala uma coisa e consegue mudar a fonte do empathy?
<BuChEcHa> cor e tamanho?
<emeb_> como acesso a home folder no ubuntu 11.04?
<palada> estou com uma duvida
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<fernandito> Ola, acho q tenho um erro na minha configuraçao, a letra ç e os acentos ~ nao os posso ver direito, podem me ajudar...
<RadarZ> fernandito: vc usa oculos?
<RadarZ> brincadeira
<RadarZ> tenta alterar a fonte
<RadarZ> é em Exibir
<RadarZ> ultima opcao
<fernandito> nao, me explico melhor, em lugar de ç e ~, me da ?
<fernandito> e sim eu uso oculos... :)
<dtcrshr> parabens para mim!
<gabe`working> isso em qual software fernandito ?
<fernandito> neste
<gabe`working> neste = xchat2?
<fernandito> me disculpe neste=empathy
<gabe`working> hum, não uso empathy, mas procure uma opça de musicar o charset ou charcode
<gabe`working> *mudar
<fernandito> mmm acho que nao o tenho instalado direito, vou procupar pela red, obrigado
<igorklem> Alguem sabe mudar as teclas de atalho do Empathy?
<tiagoout> BN, sera que alguem sabe por que sera o youtube aqui na resolução 360, fica travando muito, e 240 tambem da umas travadas, to com 10mb da gvt?
<tiagoout> tem como configurar manualmente a rede?
<igorklem> tiagoout:: problema na sua rede, aqui está rodando liso com 2mb compartilhado em 3 micros
<tiagoout> deve ser no ubuntu, porque tem outro pc com xp, tambem compartilhando, e vai ate hd bem
<tiagoout> xp não, 7
<igorklem> tiagoout:: estou usando o ubuntu tambem, verifique se os outros micros estão utilizando a rede com downloads e outras coisas, ou então pode ser o youtubiu tb
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-20
<MarconM> boa noite
<Edson> alguem aih sabe como resolver o problema de som do tvtime?
<caio_> Andre_Gondim:
<Andre_Gondim> boa noite
<caio_> Andre_Gondim: Tudo bem Rapaz?
<Andre_Gondim> na paz, alguma dúvida?
<caio_> exit
<newmar> boa noite povo
<newmar> pessoal existe alguma maneira do libre office nao desconfigurar todos os arquivos .doc e .docx
<newmar> alguma dica pessoal
<newmar> ping
<newmar> ?
<vitorlobo> newmar: n entendi
<vitorlobo> newmar: aqui ele n desconfigura essas extensões
<vitorlobo> o.O
<SuBmUnDo> pergunta idiota mas vamos la pode ligar dois modens em um unico switch
<SuBmUnDo> ?
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: ligar voce pode
<MarconM> soh nao vai funfar
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, dai vem a duvida
<newmar> vitor-br, tipo quando recebo um arquivo que foi salvo em .doc ou .docx quando abro no libreoffice fica tudo desconfigurado e a mesma coisa acontece c salvo algo em odt ou .doc no libre e quando abro no ofice fica tudo baguncado
<SuBmUnDo> pq aqui so tem internet 1 mb
<Andre_Gondim> newmar, http://softwarelivre.org/portal/comunidade/lancamento-do-livro-iniciando-com-libreoffice-3.3
<SuBmUnDo> eu tenho 18 computers
<SuBmUnDo> e um switch com 24 portas
<Geowany> vitorlobo: não desconfigura?
<Geowany> papo esquisito o seu hein
<SuBmUnDo> queria dividir
<Geowany> broffice não abre um documento feito no word salvo em doc/docx
<vitorlobo> Geowany: não desconfigura e nunca desconfigurou até hoje
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Geowany> vitorlobo: que conversa rapaz
<Geowany> deixa de mentira
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: soh se for um swtich magico
<Geowany> abre aí um documento cheio de tabelas
<MarconM> dae da certo
<Geowany> fica tudo torto
<vitorlobo> Geowany: não desconfigura e nunca desconfigurou até hoje
<vitorlobo> ponto.
<Geowany> o legal é falar pro usuário "é só ajeitar"
<Geowany> é sussa...o usuário tem que entregar o documento pro auditor fiscal pra ontem...
<Geowany> com umas 140 paginas
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, blz tem como por exemplo 1 mb de uma linha com um 1 mb de outra e sair 2 megas colocando um computer com ubuntu server?
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: o.o
 * MarconM coloca a mao da cabeça
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Geowany> vitorlobo: então esse teu broffice aí é da microsoft
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<SuBmUnDo> broffice abre tudo
<Geowany> microsoft broffice word
 * MarconM se joga pela janela
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: abrir abre
<Geowany> mas doc/docx abre tudo torto
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: somar os dois
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, isso mesmo
<MarconM> acredito q nao
<SuBmUnDo> quero fazrer isso
<MarconM> soh com o switch
<MarconM> acho dificil
<vitorlobo> MarconM: dizem q quem assistiu o exorcista, morreu assim >.<
<newmar> abre tudo sim so nao ta ficando bom
<Geowany> quem desmentir isso aí nunca viu um usuário furioso
<Geowany> ou seja, não trabalha com TI
<MarconM> kkkk
<SuBmUnDo> colocaria tres placas de rede
<Geowany> e se trabalha é bem longe do suporte
<vitorlobo> Geowany: nunca tive problema do o libre, open , brOffice ( open source , freeware )
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: nao vou te dizer com 100% de certeza q n ao da
<SuBmUnDo> duas receberiam um mega entao dois megas e outra distribuiria os dois megas
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: mas ja pesquise sobre isso ... e todos nao conseguiram
<vitorlobo> Geowany: "-.-
<Geowany> vitorlobo: tá bom
<MarconM> dae vai a outr pertunta
<Geowany> teu /usr/bin deve ser cheio de *.exe
<Geowany> ls.exe
<Geowany> mv.exe
<MarconM> por que nao pega 2mb em uma soh
<vitorlobo> Geowany: nao... não é
<vitorlobo> Geowany: -.-"
 * unity prefiro trabalhar com eu to que com TI... XD
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM,  é pq aqui so chega a 1 mb e o pessoal reclama entao pensei nisso ia mudar o computer para um servidor e fazer isso
<vitorlobo> Geowany: a diferença entre meu ubuntu e o seu, pelo visto, deve ser um apenas
<vitorlobo> Geowany: o  usuario
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Geowany> vitorlobo: hum...
<Geowany> eu trabalho com suporte cara...
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Geowany> e eu não uso ubuntu
<Geowany> =D
<vitorlobo> Geowany: explicado =]
<Hyuristyle> vitorlobo: boa
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: vamus dier q voce tenha q comprar um hardware para isso e placa de rede
<MarconM> e configurar
<MarconM> olha a mao de obra q voce vai ter
<MarconM> isso se tiver como
<SuBmUnDo> hardware pra isso eu tenho
<MarconM> nao é melhor mudar para 2mb
<Geowany> criar os documentos e salvar em odf é outra história
<unity> Geowany: vitorlobo vão trollar aqui ó... ##windows ;)
<Hyuristyle> Geowany: não sei se o broffice/libreoffice abre docx mas, doc ele abre normalmente aki
<Geowany> agora migrar todos os documentos de uma instituição é outra coisa
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, mas aqui so tem 1 mb
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo:
<Geowany> unity: quem tá trollando aqui é você
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: o switch soh nao tem como fazer isso
<Geowany> Hyuristyle: só se são documentos simples
<vitorlobo> unity: #goaway_mfucker
<unity> Geowany: pelo menos to de ubuntu e você TROLL...?! :s
<MarconM> talvez motando um servidor de dhcp
<vitorlobo> :P
<MarconM> sei l
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, entao vou fazer o seguinte
<Geowany> coisas com macros, tabelas e umas coisas bizarras ele não abre
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> não abre que preste
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: vao ser dois gateway diferentes
<SuBmUnDo> pedir outra linha e dividir normal com 2 modens e 2 switchs
<Geowany> FICA TUDO TORTO E PONTO FINAL!
<MarconM> nao tem como voce clocar o msm por que da conflito
<Hyuristyle> Geowany: até agora sempre abriu normalmente aki
<newmar> mas nao existe nenhuma coisa a mais que tenha que fazer depois dele instalado que possa melhorar essa compatibilidade
<Geowany> unity: me erra
<newmar> pq ele abre mas fica tudo torto
<Geowany> (21:35:59) Hyuristyle: Geowany: até agora sempre abriu normalmente aki
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: melhor coisa a fzer se voce quer somar 2mb para galera
<vitorlobo> Geowany: -.-" veio, se você ta afim de causar polêmica, recomenda a quem tem esse problema usar o windows.... ao invés de atacar os outros dizendo estar mentindo
<unity> Geowany: nunca lhe acertei e nem quero! :P
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, pq o pessoal fica reclamando da velocidade
<Geowany> essas crianças que ficam pirando com maquinha virtual aí...
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> >.<
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: coloca um mikrotik ae
<Geowany> vou te contar hein
<SuBmUnDo> agora por exemplo
<MarconM> gerenciando velocidade
<Geowany> vitorlobo: mas é mentira
<MarconM> a msm para todos
<Hyuristyle> shauhsausa
<Geowany> o broffice não abre um doc/docx perfeitamente nunca
<Hyuristyle> esse cara pira
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: deve ter um ingraçadim ... baixando torrent
<MarconM> aeuhauehuehuh
<SuBmUnDo> mikrotik  e quanto seria $$$$?
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, concordo
<Geowany> vcs que não são realistas
<SuBmUnDo> mas tem o seguinte
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: é um OS
<Geowany> alias...tenho nem o que discutir com vccs
<MarconM> 20mb
<SuBmUnDo> ninguem aqui sabe o que é torrents
<Geowany> nem com ti vcs trampam
<MarconM> como se fosse um firewall
<MarconM> na verdde é isso
<SuBmUnDo> a desgraça é o seguinte
<SuBmUnDo> ficam vendo videos
<Hyuristyle> hsuahsuahsua
<SuBmUnDo> os mesmos que passam na tv
<vitorlobo> Geowany: é mentira que  eu  , particularmente,  nunca  tive problema com isso usando o brOffice? como assim? vc nem me conhece e nem sabe como manipulo um s.o , etc etc..
<MarconM> pode baixar .. ele e in stalar um maquina velha
<MarconM> pode ser atṕe no pendriver
<Hyuristyle> vai se tratar Geowany
<unity> vitorlobo: vou sair fora, não suporto de ver troll que não usa a distro do canal vir falar bobagem e não asumir o propi erro não, muita falta de vergonha na cara... ¬¬
<unity> vitorlobo: até depois!
<vitorlobo> Geowany: uma vez que você diz estar mentindo, está me chamando de mentiroso..... afinal, qual a tua? onde você quer chegar com essa conversa?
<Geowany> aceite a verdade
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, hardware eu tenho so queria o melhor pra todos
<MarconM> vitor-br: ubottu-br Hyuristyle MarconM SuBmUnDo iss é papo para offtopic
<Geowany> o broffice não abre doc/docx com a mesma formatação
<SuBmUnDo> MarconM, foi mal desculpas
<vitorlobo> argh
<newmar> po galera so queria saber se tinha uma soluçao
<MarconM>  ok
<Geowany> se ele fosse 100% compativel, muitas empresas ja teriam migrado
<Hyuristyle> deixa esse maluco falar sozinho ai...
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> Hyuristyle: vai ter uma padronização agora
<Geowany> MarconM: não estou saindo do escopo
<MarconM> mundial
<Geowany> a conversa é técnica
<MarconM> em formato
<SuBmUnDo> gosto muito do ubuntu
<MarconM> nao lemb o a extenção
<MarconM> vai ser para todos os editores
<SuBmUnDo> nao necessariamente ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Geowany: o problema na maioria das vezes n está no sofware, e sim, na cabeça das pessoas . Se as pessoas ( das quais constituem as empresas ), não fossem mente fechada, o Linux já estaria muito mais dissipado do que está hoje.
<Geowany> o problema é que falar "broffice abre doc/docx sem perder formatação" é a mesma coisa de falar que o papai noel vai entrar pela tua chaminé e deixar presentes debaixo da tua árvore
<SuBmUnDo> mas a questao do softaware livre
<vitorlobo> *software
<Geowany> vitorlobo: eu não to atacando o broffice
<Geowany> simplesmente quero falar a realidade
<Geowany> estou tentando migrar la na instituição pra broffice
<Geowany> vou caçar uma briga do tamanho do mundo
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Geowany> mas vou me livrar do office da ms
<newmar> bom entao deixa eu mudar a pergunta
<Geowany> o problema é nessa transição de doc pra odt
<SuBmUnDo> Geowany, uma jornada de 1000 km começa com um unico passo
<MarconM> Geowany: vitorlobo SuBmUnDo ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: já tenho umas 15 máquinas com broffice
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: só faltam umas 150
<newmar> se fiz um documento de texto em odt e preciso mandar para alguem abrir no office sem alterar o documento como faço
<Geowany> =D
<vitorlobo> Geowany: o problema é que a tua realidade n quer dizer que seja a mesma da minha...eu não sou você.... e não manipulo software igual você. Qualquer um que manipule software melhor do que você, derrubaria teu argumento caso para todo problema você invalidasse o sistema por desconhecer a solução.
<Geowany> newmar: salva pdf e manda
<newmar> pq ja salvei em odt doc docx e todos ficaram alterados
<SuBmUnDo> Geowany, onde estudo colocaram ubuntu mas o office ta no wine
<Geowany> vitorlobo: não derruba pq não abre e ponto final
<SuBmUnDo> mas vamos mudar
<newmar> mas e se a pessoa precisa alterar la
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: pois é
<SuBmUnDo> ja existoiu um começo
<SuBmUnDo> *existiu
<Geowany> migrei o netbook de um amigo pra ubuntu (na epoca o 9.10)
<Geowany> só que o cara não quis abrir mão de mudar os arquivos dele
<Geowany> tive que socar o office pelo wine
<SuBmUnDo> aqui ta tudo blz
<SuBmUnDo> office
<SuBmUnDo> broffice
<Geowany> vitorlobo: a realidade do broffice é a mesma para todo mundo
<SuBmUnDo> alias nao uso office
<SuBmUnDo> e sim o openoffice
<vitorlobo> Geowany: graças a Deus que a realidade do /ignore também
<SuBmUnDo> e onde ensino recomento sempre ubuntu
<vitorlobo> ufa
<Geowany> esses caras falam merda e depois vem com essa de ignore
<vitorlobo> cansei
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Geowany> mamãe! ele falou algo que eu não gostei!
<newmar> e ai pessoal a unica soluçao e mandar em pdf, mas e se eu precisar que a pessoa altere do outro lado tambem
 * Geowany mamãe diz: "ignore ele filho!"
<vitorlobo> SuBmunDo: você faz um ótimo trabalho social por assim dizer então
<vitorlobo> :)
<SuBmUnDo> nao sou um conhecedor 100% mas sempre procuro aprender
<Geowany> newmar: se o office estiver atualizado
<Geowany> ele abre odt perfeitamente
<SuBmUnDo>  e aqui sempre tem alguem querendo ensinar
<SuBmUnDo> o bom é isso
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: pois é...estou nessa guerra
<SuBmUnDo> suporte
<Geowany> SuBmUnDo: preciso só da assinatura da direção
<SuBmUnDo> Geowany, vcs vao ganhar com esta mudança
<Geowany> a cada versão de msoffice, ele fica incompativel com ele mesmo
<Geowany> deve ser comprado mais licenças
<Geowany> dinheiro de versões anteriores vão pra lata do lixo
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: é importante saber das vantagens na ponta da lingua sobre o sistema Linux..sempre haverá quem o questione. Além disso, se vc tiver uma base boa de conhecimento da filosofia GNU/Linux, ajuda..... pq muita gente questiona o fato do linux ter programas pagos..sendo que... o forte do linux n é a gratuidade e sim, a liberdade de modificar, aprender, redistribuir, criar.
<Geowany> e no final das contas, vc tem mais licenças obsoletas do que máquinas
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: ja assistiu revolution Os? é um documentario bem legal a respeito
<SuBmUnDo> vitorlobo, sempre sempre havera
<vitorlobo> sim :)
<Geowany> e ANTES DE FALAREM BOSTA! atenção, eu posso estar online
<Geowany> e vou entrar de sola no chat
<Geowany> =D
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: mas isso pq a maioria tbm n conhece esse lado open-source e n sabem das vantagens de ser assim. Confundem muito freeware com open source..... coisa do tipo " free por free", o msn, skype também são....
<vitorlobo> sabe?
<vitorlobo> mas o msn eo skype, você n abre o codigo fonte.... é fechado.... nada democrático :P
<SuBmUnDo> vou te dar um exemplo
<SuBmUnDo> sabado estava em um computer que nao estava conectando o msn
<SuBmUnDo> dai o dono falou vc nao fez nada no computer
<SuBmUnDo> o msn nao ta conectando
<SuBmUnDo> ou seja para ele so interessa o msn
<Geowany> (21:49:41) vitorlobo: mas o msn eo skype, você n abre o codigo fonte.... é fechado.... nada democrático :P <<< GERALMENTE NÃO SABEM FAZER UM HELLO WORD EM HTML
<Andre_Gondim> não grite Geowany
<Andre_Gondim> !regra
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'regra' not found
<Andre_Gondim> !regras
<ubottu-br> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<SuBmUnDo> Andre_Gondim, nao seria gritar apenas defender
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: mas a idéia é essa
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: mas ele nem tem culpa de ser assim.... a maioria foi condicionada a depender do que é ruim.... e n pensar que outro sistema possa ser melhor
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: só uma pergunta...ja abriu um documento feito no word, em doc/docx, cheio de tabelas e frufrus no broffice e ficar tudo uma maravilha?
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> graças a Deus que isso muda..... é como diz meu irmão.. se você não aprender pelo AMOR, aprenderá pela DOR
<vitorlobo> :P
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: isso não é técnico?
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, isso é culpa do padrão openxml e não do libreoffice
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: calma aí...vcs são muito nervosinhos
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, se o Word usasse ODF não haveria isso
<Geowany> não estou botando a culpa no broffice
<Geowany> linux não é religião, entendam isso
<SuBmUnDo> vitorlobo, eu gosto  mesmo de softaware livre, eu passo para todos as vantagens do mesmo, mas alguem diz fulano usa o xp outro diz fulano usa o 7 entendeu
<Geowany> essa "liberdade" que tanto falam se resume a um pack de icones e temas
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, isso é padrão, não tem nada a ver com religião, se a microsoft cria um padrão só dela e não adota o mundial, fica complicado...
<SuBmUnDo> o linux é dificil
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: pois é...mas não abre perfeitamente, certo?
<Geowany> sim ou não?
<vitorlobo> a microsoft, apple e outras, lucram muito com o monopólio lucravam muito mais quando o projeto GNU estava ainda n inicio e pouca gente conhecia
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, não sei, o que eu recebi abriu na última versão, não tive problema, as no passado já tive problemas sim
<newmar> o meu tem graficos no documento e sumiu tudo
<SuBmUnDo> vouj sair volto depois
<Geowany> newmar: é...some mesmo
<kronos321> opa! alguém ta conseguindo usar dual screen no 11.04?
<Geowany> tabelas perdem as bordas...
<Geowany> se clicar em salvar, o armagedon tá feito
<vitorlobo> :P
<newmar> Geowany, mas fiz um teste nesses sites de converter e ficou melhor quando transformei nele para odt
<newmar> Geowany, porem quando salvo no libreoffice o doc pra odt nao fica bom
<Geowany> newmar: pois é...
<Geowany> vai ser minha estratégia lá pra migrar os documentos
<newmar> Geowany, desculpa a ignorancia mas sabe pq ocorre isso
<Geowany> newmar: é o que o Andre_Gondim falou
<Geowany> newmar: eu tava tentando falar isso...mas o nosso amiguinho vitorlobo se irritou
<Geowany> e se trancou no mundinho dele
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, então use a suite de escritóri oda Microsoft, via Wine
<Andre_Gondim> você continua sendo livre para usá-la
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: lá no trampo as maquinas são win
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: mas pouco antes de chegar nesse trampo, malditos estagiarios sairam clonando imagens nas maqinas com o office 2007
<Geowany> ai eu vou passar fogo em tudo lá
<Geowany> deixar broffice, só que as estações infelizmente são win
<Andre_Gondim> Geowany, minha cunhada se recusou a adotar o Ubuntu por causa do broffice, botei o office via Wine e ela tá com o Ubuntu
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: é o que faço
<MarconM> eu uso
<MarconM> broffice .., e nunca tive problema
<Geowany> Andre_Gondim: mas no caso la no trampo, basta uma palestrinha com a direção mostrando as vantagens
<vitorlobo> eu também =]
<Geowany> eles assinam o documento...aí é só sair destruindo o office
<MarconM> inclusive .... o arquivo é lincado no programa de CAD
<MarconM> quando eu clico ... ele abre o arquivo direto
<MarconM> do cliente .. até formula tem
<Geowany> MarconM: se vc quiser, amanhã eu faço um documento no msoffice, tiro uma ss
<Geowany> te mando
<Geowany> e vc manda uma ss dele aberto?
<Geowany> blz????
<Geowany> MarconM: valendo uma caixa de heineken
<MarconM> ... importan te q para min  Geowany nao deu problema
<MarconM> nos meus arquivos nao tive
<vitorlobo> MarconM: pq quando salvam um .doc ou .docx do microsoft office e dá problema quando abre no BrOffice, o problema é sempre do BrOffice e não do Microsoft Office? .... pois, se vc fizer no BrOffice e salvar .odt ou .doc ou .docx e abrir no mesmo, n dá fail nenhum..... entao pq o problema é no BrOffice e nao no office da microsoft?
<Geowany> MarconM: é torcer pras proximas versões do libreoffice ficarem mais compativeis
<Geowany> e algum abençoado crie um script pra conversão doc/docx -> odt em massa
<vitorlobo> pq é mais "popular" ? -.- se as pessoas deixarem de usar o microsoft office pirata na maioria das vezes, deixarão de ter problemas com isso
<vitorlobo> :P
<MarconM> vitorlobo: entendo .. quando é do linux
<MarconM> sempre é culpa do linux
<vitorlobo> sim...
<MarconM> se for M$ é outra coisa
<MarconM> por que é pago
<MarconM> PingaR0x: e ae
<PingaR0x> olá
<MarconM> vitorlobo: nao tiro a Razao do Geowany  por que .... dependendo do que for feito
<vitorlobo> MarconM: que ironia...pago q tdo mundo pirateia
<vitorlobo> :S
<MarconM> pode sim dar diferençã e muita
<MarconM> vitorlobo: fala baixo ... nin guem sabe
 * MarconM assobiando
<vitorlobo> né
<MarconM> vitorlobo: como eu dise ... para min ... nao deu em nada .. ficou a msm formatação
<MarconM> vitorlobo: mais agora saiu uma lei .. q vai padronizar os formatos
<MarconM> vai ser um soh
<MarconM> para todos
<vitorlobo> MarconM: agora se fosse o contrario..... ngm reclamaria do MS Office... o problema ainda seria no BrOffice uhauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> em outras palavras, o MS-Office é imune a problemas
 * vitorlobo rindo
 * MarconM rindo
<MarconM> vitorlobo: vou assistir a M$ acabar com o skype tambem
 * MarconM coloca a mao na cabeça
<vitorlobo> MarconM: onde ouver carniça, sempre haverá urubús
<Geowany> MarconM: as nossas proximas conferencias vão ser no ekiga
<vitorlobo> por isso a MS ainda não fechou
<vitorlobo> :S
<MarconM> si
<MarconM> Geowany: lol
<Geowany> MarconM: o teu ta funfando aí?
<MarconM> Geowany: nao testei mais
<MarconM> vitorlobo: o meu multiboot ta ficando lindo *---*
<MarconM> 8 distro em ISO no pendrive
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> PingaR0x: freebsd da certo sim
<Geowany> (22:11:36) MarconM: 8 distro em ISO no pendrive <<< o giano_ morreu mas  o MarconM ainda tá vivo
<MarconM> Geowany: o que a frase
<MarconM> tenho multiboot
<MarconM> em ISo
<MarconM> se eu quiser trocar ... nao preciso compular tudo de novo
<MarconM> soh deleto a ISO e copio a outra
<Geowany> MarconM: copular? vai de retro satanás!
<MarconM>  copio
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> opsss
<MarconM> errei
<vitorlobo> freeBSD é tenso
<vitorlobo> pense num projeto old
<MarconM> kkkk
<vitorlobo> old bagarai
<vitorlobo> é mais velho q o GNU
<vitorlobo> ;S
<MarconM> euh uh  uhu
<PingaR0x> vitorlobo, de tão lento que eh melhor que linux para gerenciar rede
<MarconM> Noél usou na arch
<MarconM> com autocad
<PingaR0x> velho*
<MarconM> se acha  q ele fez no chao neh
<MarconM> riscando
<MarconM> bsd + autocad + plotter HP
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<vitorlobo> PingaR0x: mas meu  velho  n foi uma critica negativa :P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM rindoooooooooooo a lot
<vitorlobo> BSD e apache
<vitorlobo> são very old
<vitorlobo> :)
<MarconM> vitorlobo: mas q deu trabalho deu
<MarconM> tudo n o terminal
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> editar o menu no nano
<MarconM> instalar grub no pen
 * MarconM chorando
<PingaR0x> MarconM, use VI nano coisa de bixinha
<MarconM> PingaR0x: importante é editar e funfar
<MarconM> sou homen usando vi ou nano
<MarconM> xD
<Giverny> iae quem manja objetos literais?
<Giverny> =}
<Giverny> pvt me
<MarconM> o.o
<Giverny> :P
<MarconM> what
<MarconM> vitorlobo: soh faltta eu colocar o windows
 * MarconM rindo alot
 * MarconM sentindo saudade da tela azul
<PingaR0x> programa uma pro linux hroas
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> MarconM: há coisas na vida..que ficará forevermente .....as escrituras sagradas, o ataque de 11 de setembro as torres gêmeas....e a apresentação oficial do winxp com a tela azul ao lado do tiu bill
<MarconM> t em mais uma
<MarconM> vitorlobo: ... tu sabia q o projeto de tcp/ip do xp é tirado do bsd
<MarconM> a M$ negou
<vitorlobo> a propósito..tem algo que é originalmente do MS?
<vitorlobo> eu tenho minhas dúvidas
<vitorlobo> >.<
<MarconM> e colocaram na net para os user digitarem m comando
<MarconM> e aparecia os coments ... dos users do bsd
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhuhu
<MarconM> M$ esqueceu de deletar os coments
<MarconM> aeuhauehueh
<vitorlobo> HUAUAHUHAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUA
<vitorlobo> credo
<vitorlobo> q isso
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> vitorlobo: vou fazer isso é gravar
<MarconM> e postar no YT
<vitorlobo> UHAHAHUAHUA
<vitorlobo> MarconM: http://www.vimeo.com/4999054 nesse documentario
<vitorlobo> o richard stallman diz algo profundo
<vitorlobo>  prefiro usar NADA a usar um software-proprietário ( não livre ). Pois, do NADA, posso estudar e fazer um software livre
<vitorlobo> cara....... eu fiquei comovido
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> essa pegou no coração
<MarconM> vitorlobo: http://br-linux.org/news2/006633.html
<vitorlobo> :~
 * vitorlobo Se nem a Microsoft usa seus pr�prios produtos, porque n�s usar�amos?! Aposto que no PC do Tio Bill Gates tem um Slackware instalado...
<MarconM> vitorlobo: odeio espanhol
<vitorlobo> essa foi tensa
<vitorlobo> auhauahahua
<MarconM> prefiro suarrili
<vitorlobo> mas ta legendado em pt-br
<MarconM> vitorlobo: eu en tendo
<MarconM> mas nao gosto
<MarconM> do idioma
<vitorlobo> saquei
<vitorlobo> mas veja >.<
<MarconM> o sutaque me enoja
<MarconM> vitorlobo: um dia
<MarconM> vitorlobo: a lady gaga usa ubuntu
<MarconM> auehaueheuhuh
<MarconM> sabia dessa
<vitorlobo> tomara q seus fãs usem tbm
<vitorlobo> MarconM: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<MarconM> vitorlobo: conhece um programa chamdo acetoneISO
<vitorlobo> será q essa ai tbm?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Daw> boa noite, ubuntuzeiros
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Daw> pergunta besta* alguém ae manja de conky?
<Geowany> Daw: mais ou menos
<MarconM>  Daw pergunta besta .. conhece o google
<MarconM> rsrss
<Daw> MarconM, opa, sim sr, mas não encontrei nada muito especifico
<Daw> uahuhua
<vitorlobo> -.- joguei mtu donkey conky
<Geowany> o que vc ta querendo Daw?
<MarconM> Daw: o quer seria " especifico "
<vitorlobo> hj n jogo mais
<MarconM> se quer invadir a NASA é especifico
<PingaR0x> Daw, para vc ker conky?
<Daw> Geowany, eu peguei um conkyrc no gnome look e fiz umas personalizações, mas mesmo antes de personalizar, quando coloco ele pra iniciar no boot, ele sobrepoe as janelas, ae mato ele e inicio na mão ele fica embaixo bonitinho
<MarconM> Daw:
<MarconM> simples
<Daw> MarconM, deixa a NASA quietinha lá lol
<MarconM> Daw: no fim do comando q voce coloca
<Daw> hm
<MarconM> Daw: voce coloca ssim --pause 6
<MarconM> e reinicia
<PingaR0x> Daw, 8 é o ideal
<MarconM>  cara xato
<MarconM> Daw: c oloca 12
<MarconM> é melhor
<Daw> MarconM, hmm, funciona tbm se eu estiver iniciando o conky a partir de um rc que não o padrão? tipo 'conky -c /home/daw/conky/conkyrc'
<Daw> hmmm
<MarconM> Daw: o comando depende do tipo de conky
<MarconM> Daw: alguns pode ser soh " conky --pause 6
<Daw> esse --pause X é o tempo a pausar em segundos, certo
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu colocava entre 8 e 10s
<MarconM> depende do tipo de conky
<MarconM> se ele for leve
<MarconM> pode ser 6
<Daw> MarconM, no caso se eu usar o conkyrc da pasta home apenas conky --pause 6 basta
<MarconM> sim
<vitorlobo> Daw: tira o conky e poe o cairo-conky
<vitorlobo> da para personalizar melhor
<Daw> vitor-br, hmmm
<vitorlobo> botar em cima, baixo, lado otro, do avesso...
<vitorlobo> etc
<MarconM> Daw: esse tambem da .. ms voce gasta um tempo mechendo na conf dele
<MarconM> x, y
<MarconM> euehuhu
<vitorlobo> :P
<MarconM> Daw: eu usava conky acho massa .. mas com unity nao usei mais
<Daw> eu nunca gostei muito, meus pcs sempre foram bem modestos, agora to com um pc um pouco melhor to querendo usar mais esses gadgets
<MarconM> se eu usasse tipo, xmonad, openbox, fluxbox
<MarconM> eu usaria conky
<Daw> então, eu to pegando uns rcs e mexendo pra ver no que dá
<MarconM> Daw: ésa demais no boot
<MarconM> pesa*
<Daw> eu gosto da linguagem do conky, achei legal, gosto de quebrar a cabeça
<MarconM> Daw: eu gsoti do conky lua
<MarconM> achei o mais bacana
<vitorlobo> Daw: mas da pra vc usar o conky em 2d ou como se fosse um painel..no caso de pc mais modesto
<Daw> MarconM, vou dar uma olhada nesse tbm
<Daw> eu peguei um daqueles bem basicão no gnomelook
<MarconM> Daw: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+lua?content=139024
<MarconM> esse dae oce tem que olhar no READ ME dele
<MarconM> pro que o comando é difrente para iniar ele no boot
<Daw> vou ver
<Daw> eu to vendo um aqui que tem integração com a agenda do google, como uso isso no trabalho...
<Francisco_Favaro> boa noite
<PingaR0x> Daw, pense que eh de graça
<PingaR0x> Daw, contribua, doe ,colabore para um software melhor
<Daw> eu estou usando esse conky http://fabricio.eti.br/ubuntu/conky_shot.jpg apenas modifiquei as fontes, cores, removi algumas funções adicionei outras
<PingaR0x> Daw, dai poe no gnomelook
<Daw> PingaR0x, sim sim, postarei isso tudo em breve, esse conkyrc meu ainda não tá do jeito que eu quero, e tava com duvida nessa parada, não sabia se era erro no código
<Daw> sim, pretendo fazer isso, e pretendo também escrever um blog, para ir documentando tudo
<Daw> pra depois poder acompanhar o progresso
<PingaR0x> Daw, saquei
<Daw> PingaR0x, depois de todo aquele trabalho com o wifi do meu note, agora vou trocar ele, veio com defeito no dvd, não reconhece nem no setup
<Daw> quero ver se consigo fazer uma imagem da partição principal pra não precisar refazer tudo
<PingaR0x> Daw FU
<PingaR0x> Daw, dd resolve
<Daw> PingaR0x, mas dd funfa legal pra partição ou só no disco inteiro?
<Daw> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/2754/capturadetelaq.png
<Daw> ae um ss do conky
<PingaR0x> Daw, funciona de boa
<PingaR0x> Daw, dd é copia bit a bit
<Daw> PingaR0x, eu usei o dd algumas vezes pra fazer zero fill, normalmente eu crio imagem usando o clonezilla, mas dentro do proprio hd
<PingaR0x> Daw, dd tem suas vantagens , é ferramenta core de linux só isso
<PingaR0x> Daw, so falei ele pq todo linux tem
<Daw> no caso se eu salvar apenas a partição principal terei apenas o trabalho de instalar o grub, certo?
<Daw> sim, vou ver de fazer isso no final de semana, a transportadora vai fazer a coleta na segunda
<Daw> copiar 360gb pro hd externo vai ser osso, depois quero fazer um zero fill nesse hd antes de entregar
<PingaR0x> Daw, se for o mesmo hardware sim
<PingaR0x> Daw, flei asneira, hardware não mesmo espaço de partição sim*
<Daw> PingaR0x, bem, eu espero que venha o mesmo hardware, se vier um superior sem custos adicionais nem ligo de ter o trabalho de fazer de novo =D
<PingaR0x> Daw, huahuahu
<PingaR0x> pior se for o inverso
<PingaR0x> dai vc se importa :P
<Daw> PingaR0x, dae eu brigo
<Daw> ele nem queriam trocar, disseram que eu tinha passado do prazo de 7 dias da compra, mas na verdade eu tinha recebido a 5 dias quando reclamei
<Daw> muita resenha pra perder a paciencia e falar a palavrinha mágica "procon"
<Daw> aí tudo se resolveu e ordenaram a coleta para troca, vou ficar uns 15 dias sem pc, mas tudo bem
<Daw> PingaR0x, bem, eu vou dormir que amanhã tenho serviço antes de iniciar expediente
<PingaR0x> Daw, boa sorte!!!
<Daw> valeu, boa noite a todos, até mais
<Nopi> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<earthquake> quit
<earthquake> exit
<PingaR0x> falta a barra antes
<earthquake> valeu
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar?atualizei para versao 11.04 porem nao inicia no modo normal.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar?atualizei para versao 11.04 porem nao inicia no modo normal.
<human> Bom dia.
<human> alguem aqui poderia me ensinar a fazer md5 de um live pen...?!
<human> ?
<Giverny> human usando ubuntu ou windows?
<human> Giverny: ubuntu
<human> :D
<human> Giverny: bom dia.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar?atualizei para versao 11.04 porem nao inicia no modo normal.
<human> Giverny: ?
<Giverny> human bom dia
<Giverny> Duka_Aprendiz o ideal é fazer uma instalação limpa do ubuntu
<human> Giverny: quero saber se o live pen que acabei de fazer tá integro...
<Giverny> human você tá com o md5 da iso?
<human> sim!
<Giverny> usa o checksum então
<human> isso que não sei..?!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Giverny: nao tem como corrigir?
<Giverny> entra no diretório da iso
<human> quero ferificar o checksum do live pen tendeu,,,;
<Giverny> cd download_directory/
<human> ?
<human> tá no live pen...
<human> é dele que quero saber...
<Giverny> entra na live pen
<Giverny> ela deve tá no /media
<Giverny> ou dev
<human> Giverny: /media/5F4B-ED95
<Giverny> entra lá onde ela tá montada
<Giverny> isso
<human> ai pe o live pen..
<Giverny> md5sum ubuntu-....-desktop-i386.iso
<Giverny> compara o hash gerado
<Giverny> com o seu
<Giverny> da iso
<Giverny> e pronto
<Giverny> tá feito
<human> ...
<Giverny> ^^
<human> cara, não entendi nada...
<Giverny> ._."
<human> ou melhor...
<human> você não tá entendendo nada que digo..
<virtu> instalando gingerbread 2.3.4 no htc aqui
<Giverny> human se você verificar
<Giverny> o md5 da iso
<virtu> quem tem android aqui?
<Giverny> não precisa verificar o md5 da live pen
<human> eu criei um live pen bootavel do ubuntu 11.04 e já tá no pen driver, quero fazer a checagem do md5 dele lá, do live pen, tendeu...?!
<human> Giverny: já verifiquei o da iso...
<Giverny> human se você checar o md5 da iso não precisa chegar o md5 do live pen
<Giverny> *checar
<human> já chequei tá cero mais o disgraçado do live e do cd não bootam... :S
<human> *certo...
<Geowany> consegui fazer esse freetds funfar!
<Geowany> sou foda!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Giverny: nao tem como corrigir?
<Giverny> dig din dig din
<Giverny> Duka_Aprendiz a menos que você seja um bom programador não tem
<Giverny> as vezes quebra os pacotes mesmo
<Giverny> e dá erro
<Giverny> em um upgrade
<Giverny> acontece
<Duka_Aprendiz> mas como entra no modo recuperaçao?
<Giverny> por isso é aconselhável fazer um back up e ai fazer uma instalação limpa
<Duka_Aprendiz> Giverny: mas como entra no modo recuperaçao?
<Giverny> põe o cd rom
<Giverny> do ubuntu
<Giverny> e reinicia o pc
<Giverny> lá tem as opções
<Duka_Aprendiz> Giverny: to logado porem entrei em modo recuperaçao
<virtu> ou fudeu tudo ou deu certo
<virtu> installing new kernel into HTC Device
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<RxDx> qual é melhor, VBOX ou VMWARE?
<vitorlobo> RxDx: vbox
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: rpz...a noite passou e eu me esqueci de dormir
<vitorlobo> uhauhauha
<SuBmUnDo> hhhehehehehehehe
<SuBmUnDo> eu acordei agora
<SuBmUnDo> fazer um trabalho da faculdade
<vitorlobo> >.<
<ffr76> !bomdia:>)
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bomdia:' not found
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<gumiero> join wlmproxy
<gumiero> join #wlmproxy
<ptl> blé.
<rogerio_> bom dia meu ubuntu (10.10) esta dando um bug os botões de fechar, minimizar e maximizar esta sumindo, ou melhor a moldura alguém por favor pode me ajudar com este problema ?
<rogerio_> Pessoal este problema não ocorre com mais ninguém?
<vitorlobo> rogerio_: faz o seguinte
<vitorlobo> rogerio_: executa esses 3 comandos:
<vitorlobo> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<vitorlobo> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<vitorlobo> e pkill gnome-panel
<vitorlobo> rogerio_: vai resetar o painel gnome para o formato padrão
<vitorlobo> talvez resolva
<vitorlobo> se resolver, dê o feedback
<rogerio_> Vamos ver por que estou com tanta raiva deste problema que se ele não parar vou testar outras distros ou voltar para o windows!
<vitorlobo> eu n volto pro win, nem que meu pc pegue fogo
<vitorlobo> =D
<Pretto> vitorlobo: acho que não ira resolver
<Pretto> ele esta com problemas no etacity, não no painel do gnome
<Pretto> metacity*
<vitorlobo> Pretto: pode ser....e pode n ser
<Pretto> rogerio_: tente alt+f2 e execute metacity --replace
<PingaR0x> Pretto, e o app lá ficou como?
<Pretto> vitorlobo: na pergunta fala explicitamente "os botões de fechar, minimizar e maximizar esta sumindoou melhor a moldura"", "
<Pretto> vitorlobo: isso não tem nada a ver com o gnome-panel
<vitorlobo> Pretto: ok
<PingaR0x> Pretto, nao pode ser so o tema dele nao
<PingaR0x> ?
<rogerio_> eu consigo fazer o a moldura das janelas aparecerem usando o compiz fusion icon, mas toda hora ter que ficar cuidando de um problema retardado que um monte de gente tem e a carnonical não resolve!
<Pretto> PingaR0x: pode, mas o metacity ou o compiz que gerenciam isso
<PingaR0x> Pretto, eu nao tav acompanhando so to lendo agora
<PingaR0x> Pretto, metacity que faz o do 10.10 não?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: sim, mas o compiz tb, ou o emerald
<PingaR0x> Pretto, to ligado, mais por padrão é o meta não? na 11.04 se nao me engano eh o compiz nao?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: oo metacity é o padrão do gnome, e padrão no ubuntu anterior ao 11.04
<Pretto> PingaR0x: no 11.04 é o unity, que tem base no compiz
<PingaR0x> Pretto, unity gerencia janela? novis pra mim
<Pretto> PingaR0x: pois é :)
<MarconM> vitorlobo: PingaR0x  blz
<vitorlobo> ae
<MarconM> e ae man
<PingaR0x> Pretto, legal saber essa parte , para mim ele só fazia menus e alguns efeitos proprios
<vitorlobo> cara......
<MarconM> vitorlobo: cara .... consegui mais um distro ontem
<PingaR0x> Pretto, e claro aquele menu integrado que ficou mto bom por sinal
<MarconM> PingaR0x: que menu
<MarconM> ?
<Pretto> rogerio_: resolveu seu problema?
<PingaR0x> MarconM, o global do unity
<MarconM> hunm
<rogerio_> Eu vou ter de usar o ubuntu um pouco para ver se as molduras desapareceram vamos ver estou mechendo aqui um pouco, mas valeu pela ajuda!
<jonatasnona> pessoal instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 recentemente e do nada o sistema reinicia sozinho, alguém está tendo o mesmo problema?
<vitorlobo> Pretto:  -.-"
<Pretto> rogerio_: vc usou o --replace  ou resetou seu painel?
<MarconM> jonatasnona: como assim ... reiniciar sozinho
<jonatasnona> MarconM, cara do nada isso acontece
<jonatasnona> Maninho, estou bem trabalhando e talz e do nada reinicia
<MarconM> hunm
<jonatasnona> jonatasnona, mas não é toda vez não, é só às vezes mesmo
<MarconM> jonatasnona: estranho comigo nunca deu isso nao ... pode ser conflito
<MarconM> é pc ou notebook
<jonatasnona> MarconM, estou achando que pode ser aquecimento
<jonatasnona> MarconM, notebook
<rogerio_> resetei mas eu acho que so resetando não vai resolver, no começo achei que fosse o emerald mas não era depois a placa de video mas não é (Gforce 8400), realmente este problema esta me incomodando!
<MarconM> jonatasnona: olha no log do sistema para ver se acusa algum erro
<MarconM> /var/log
<vitorlobo> rogeiro_: vc resetou o tema?
<vitorlobo> rogeiro_: como pretto recomendou?
<jonatasnona> MarconM, blz
<Pretto> rogerio_: tente esse bug aqui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/73694
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 73694 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Lost window borders (dup-of: 80778)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 80778 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz does not show window boards or the cube" [Low,Invalid]
<MarconM> mas nao colo nada aqui ok
<MarconM> jonatasnona: usa o pasteubuntu
<PingaR0x> !paste
<MarconM> jonatasnona: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<MarconM> PingaR0x: thanks
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<jonatasnona> MarconM, blz cara, vou procurar qq dúvida eu volto a perguntar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Pretto: tem algum comando q digita no terminal e mostra as conf do pc
<MarconM> tipo, processador,memoria, HD
<MarconM> essas coisas
<ptl> aptitude install hwinfo
<Pretto> MarconM: o ptl foi mais rapido
<jonatasnona> MarconM, lshw
<Pretto> marcelobernard: mas vc pode usar o /proc tb, as informações ficam lá
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Pretto: isso é comando ou entrar na pasta
<ptl> na verdade de hardware ficam no /sys hoje em dia
<jonatasnona> MarconM, se vc precisar de interface para visualizar melhor instala o pacote lshw-gtk
<ptl> no /proc ficam informações de software e estado
<ptl> use lshw -short
<ptl> pra ver um resumo do seu sistema
<ptl> mas lshw pensando bem é melhor que o hwinfo
<MarconM> ok
<ptl> bom
<ptl> jogarei dum três.
<ptl> fui
<rogerio_> valeu pela pacienciencia, vou indo depois eu entro e digo se consegui algo!
<vitorlobo> o sujeito entra pedindo ajuda e demora bagarai de da o retorno
<vitorlobo> tem gente q dá gosto em ajudar
<vitorlobo> já outros.........
<vitorlobo> :|
<MarconM> vitorlobo: calma rapz
 * MarconM bate em vitorlobo com uma vara grande de pescar
<vitorlobo> la ele
<vitorlobo> MarconM: gosto de vc pq vc é um cara carinhoso
<Celsinho> rs
<MarconM> vitorlobo: sempre
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> vitorlobo: cara ...... to quase instalando o ubuntu aqui no trampo
<MarconM> dedo ta coçando
<Celsinho> entao instale!
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> MarconM, trabalha aonde ?
<MarconM> Celsinho: eu nao gosto de dualboot .. se eu for instalar .. tem que ser em dualboot com ruindows
<MarconM> por causa do Autocad Civil 2011 3D
<MarconM> sacou
<MarconM> se fosse soh projeto de CAD ... dava para usar o Draftsights
<MarconM> mas ... é estradas e calculo de terra
<MarconM> dae complicada
<MarconM> complica*
<MarconM> Pretto:
<MarconM> como eu uso o comando lshw mas para ele exportar em txt
<MarconM> tipo sudo lshw -short > info.txt
<Pretto> MarconM: pode :)
<MarconM> Pretto: mas nao deu certo ...
<MarconM> Pretto: se sabe
<gabe`working> MarconM,
<gabe`working> não rode com sudo
<gabe`working> deixe o promp com sudo
<MarconM> gabe`working: sim
<gabe`working> sudo su -
<gabe`working> e depois faça.
<MarconM> ok
<Pretto> sudo -s
<MarconM> nbaod eu certro
<MarconM> galera eu vou comer
<MarconM> ja volto
<MarconM> blz
<Pretto> MarconM: ok
<Pretto> MarconM: aqui funcionou sudo lshw -short > info.txt
<gabe`working> aqui tb
<PingaR0x> Pretto, kde a ursinha?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: sei não
<pqatsi> Pretto: consegue me explicar isso? http://pastebin.ca/2065612
<Pretto> pqatsi: aqui não funfou
<pqatsi> Pretto: aqui tb n
<pqatsi> mas olha o erro que o qdbus dá cara
<Pretto> pqatsi:tô olhando
<pqatsi> o que diabos e essa signature?
<pqatsi> e porque na listagem aparece?
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~/Vídeos]> qdbus org.bansheeproject.Banshee /org/bansheeproject/Banshee/PlayerEngine | grep CurrentState
<pqatsi> property read QString org.bansheeproject.Banshee.PlayerEngine.CurrentState
<pqatsi> eh uma qstring de leitura, não da pra entender porque ele não me dá acesso
<pqatsi> e por uns instantes eu fico com saudades do dcop
<Pretto> pqatsi: tu tá no unity?
<Pretto> pqatsi: aqui meu qdbus inicia o banshee
<pqatsi> yeap
<pqatsi> Pretto: sim sim
<pqatsi> ele inicia sim
<pqatsi> mas eu quero um dado do que ta rodando
<Pretto> pqatsi: mas não me lista nada
<pqatsi> Pretto: tente tocar uma musica nele e chamar o objeto
<pqatsi> ai ele dá esse erro ai
<Pretto> pqatsi: pera
<MarconM> Pretto: voltei
<MarconM> serio
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> aqui nao funfou nao
<Pretto> MarconM: serio
<MarconM> ueh
<MarconM> voce esta como sudo
<Pretto> MarconM: da um ls :)
<MarconM> ls
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Pretto: é verdade
<MarconM> as vezes deu certo.. mas como mostra o erro
<MarconM> eu nao me toquei disso
<pqatsi> Pretto: vo pra aula e ja volto cara, pode deixar msg na timeline q vejo dps
<MarconM> ele da um erro de bash
<Pretto> pqatsi: ok
<Pretto> MarconM: cola no paste
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Pretto: eu to na maquin virtual
<MarconM> Pretto: fiz um pendriver com multiboot
<MarconM> soh q com ISO nele
<MarconM> tem 8 distro ja
<MarconM> muito bom
<MarconM> xD
<Pretto> MarconM: copia pelo ssh com scp
<PingaR0x> pastebinit lol
<MarconM> Pretto: copiar o que
<MarconM> Pretto: ele gerou o arquivo info.txt ... mas nao tem anda dentro
<MarconM> ta em branco
<Pretto> MarconM: qual o erro q ele informa?
<MarconM> Pretto: ...kkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM se joga pela janela
<MarconM> o comando tava errado
<MarconM> lswh
<Pretto> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Pretto: tu lembra qual comando mostra quanto tempo
<MarconM> eu isntalei o sistema
<MarconM> usb_release -a
<PingaR0x> MarconM, oreia
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ja vi q nao
<MarconM> PingaR0x: adoro como voce é carinhoso comigo
<MarconM> esses nomes ... *-*
<MarconM> deu certo ... unica q faltava dar certo era o archlinux
<Pretto> <MarconM> não lembro do comando pra ver o tempo de instalação
<MarconM> agora sim ... ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, freebsd, gparted, archlinux, sliztaz no msm pen como boot
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> *--*
<MarconM> Pretto: xD
<MarconM> Pretto: tem um comando q voce digita ... ele mostra quando vou instalado
<MarconM> a data
<PingaR0x> MarconM, date?
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> PingaR0x: date .. tipo assim ... mostra a data
<PingaR0x> MarconM, eu to flando date ele msotra a data lol
<MarconM> éeeeeeeee
<PingaR0x> MacBook-Lucas:SIPAUTH lucas$ date
<PingaR0x> Sex 20 Mai 2011 14:16:21 BRT
<MarconM> auhauhuhea
<Pretto> MarconM: não é o /var/log/installer/syslog
<MarconM> bom agora vou fazer o tutorial .. para quem quiser o pendrive com multiboot
<Pretto> ?
<Pretto> <MarconM> sudo head -c 15 /var/log/installer/syslog
<MarconM> bom vou reiniciar
<MarconM> para iniciar do pendrive com o xubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> ja volto
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<PingaR0x> oi
<ffr76> alguem sabe de um IRC BR so pra shell scrip?
<dtcrshr> tarde
<dtcrshr> ffr76, brasnet
<vagner4work> ffr76: normalmente command-line é sempre em EN
<dtcrshr> ou entra aqui no #bash
<dtcrshr> normalmente nao, historicamente
<dtcrshr> conhece alguma linguagem de programação em russo? armenio?
<gabe`working> ele quer saber de um canal
<vagner4work> ffr76: vc quer saber de um canal ou um programa pra usar ?
<gabe`working> q o assunto seja shell script.
<gabe`working> LSKALASKLSA
<dtcrshr> ingles e a lingua mais pobre / simples, melhor jeito de falar com um computador e ingles
<dtcrshr> se quer mexer com informática, get used to it
<dtcrshr> sem ser grosso, to falando na boa mesmo, e a realidade
<dtcrshr> e 80% das comunidades brasileiras é formada por tamanduás, o cara entra, consegue o que queria e da linha
<PingaR0x> ffr76, #bash-br
<ffr76> vagner4work,canal!!:>)
<vagner4work> #bash-br
<ffr76> vagner4work,tks
<joao> alguem on ai para me ajudar a configurar minha enltv-fm3
<joao> algum expert em ubuntu ai pra me ajudar
<joao> alguem ai pra me ajudar
<joao> aqui ta que nem no forum
<joao> rsss
<joao> ninguem aparece qd precisamos de ajuda
<joao> ainda mais sendo novato que nem eu
<joao> rsss
<PingaR0x> joao, aqui ngm ganha para ajudar, não somos vagais, mais diga, que que seria essa enltv-fm3
<PingaR0x> joao, mtos de nos aki estamos do trabalho
<felipeborges> joao, qual o seu problema pra configurar a enltv-fm3
<felipeborges> ?
<felipeborges> joao, me parece que o Ubuntu a partir do 10.04 reconhece esses dispositivos por padrão
<joao> nao consigo instalar
<joao> configurar
<joao> sim,mais o tvtime nao abre os canais
<joao> em vez disso so fica buscando minha webcam em vez da placa de captura
<joao> ai tenho que desconectar e mesmo assim nao configura a minha tv
<joao> eu to usando o kubuntu 11.04
<joao> que me parece ser o mesmo ubuntu,so que com kde
<joao> vc poderia me ajudar ai por favor
<MarconM> cara
<joao> e agora no tvtime nem abre mais
<joao> qd clico abre e fecha
<joao> ate tirei o cabo usb da cam
<joao> so ta a tv
<joao> mais nada
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo:
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: ta ae
<joao> tem como me ajudar ai felipeborges
<felipeborges> joao, talvez. Fala aí qual o teu problema :D
<joao> como relatei acima
<joao> eu tenho um placa de captura enltv-fm3
<joao> so que nao consigo configurar ela
<joao> no hardware ela esta instalada
<felipeborges> bah, não sei como configurar isso graficamente no KDE
<joao> so que nao consigo configurar
<joao> sera que terei que instalar o gnome tbm
<joao> para isso funcionar
<joao> pq no gnome eu tbm nao consegui
<joao> por isso que instalei o kubuntu
<joao> mais acho que o comando é o mesmo
<joao> para instalar e atualizar o sistema no kde eu digito apt-get install pra todos os programas e baixa normal
<felipeborges> isto não tem nada a ver com o ambiente gráfico
<joao> ta
<joao> entao me explica
<felipeborges> é que tem um aplicativo no gnome pra lidar com eses dispositivos
<joao> mesmo do ambiente grafico gnome
<felipeborges> mas ñ sei como é, não mecho com isso faz anos
<joao> ata
<joao> rss
<joao> se vc me garantir que consegue fazer minha tv funcionar no gnome eu instalo agora
<joao> rsss
<joao> vou instalar o gnome e ja volto
<Aprendiz> boa tarde a todos
<vagner4work> buenas
<joao> felipeborges: pronto
<joao> estou no ubuntu
<joao> felipeborges: tai amigo
<joao> alguem ai disponivel pra me ajudar a configurar minha placa de captura enltv-fm3
<joao> alguem ai disponivel pra me ajudar a configurar minha placa de captura enltv-fm3
<MarconM> joao: nao precisa repitir varias vezes ... cuidado para nao ser kicado
 * peregrinator_six ...
<MarconM> ja vimos se alguem souber como te ajudar .. ele vai se pronunciar
<joao> entrou mais gente
<joao> quem sabe eles podem me ajudar
<joao> alguem ai disponivel pra me ajudar a configurar minha placa de captura enltv-fm3
 * pqatsi vai dar um crédito
<pqatsi> joao: é de comer isso?
<joao> nada
<joao> placa de tv encore amigo
<joao> sabe como se configura isso ai
<pqatsi> pci ou usb essa coisa?
<joao> ja tem mais de 2 meses que venho tentando configurar essa placa no meu pc
<joao> pci
<thiago_> Boa tarde;
<pqatsi> joao: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lspci -nnv | pastebinit -
<joao> boa tarde
<joao> ta
<joao> perai
<thiago_> Algém aqui faz uso de placa pctv no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> eeeee laiá
<pqatsi> sessao plaquinha de tv no canal :p
<joao> eu digito tudo isso ai de uma vez
<thiago_> pqatsi, hehe.
<joao> ou separado
<pqatsi> same line
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> vale o mesmo pro thiago_
<Pretto> pqatsi: eu sei q funfa
<thiago_> pqatsi, o que seria este comando?
<pqatsi> Pretto: uh?
<Pretto> pqatsi: postei no twitter a solução e não entendi seu retwitt
<pqatsi> Pretto: ah, e que o post q mandei me mandava o metodo pra extrair as infos da faixa, ai o que vc fez me ajudou a achar o metodo certo
<thiago_> A minha placa é ENLTV-FM3 da ENCORE
<thiago_> .
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> qdbus org.bansheeproject.Banshee /org/bansheeproject/Banshee/PlayerEngine GetCurrentTrack | egrep -e "(^artist:|^name:)" | tr '\n' '\0' | awk -F '\0' '{ print $1, "::", $2;}'
<pqatsi> artist: Тінь Сонця :: name: Пісня Чугайстра
<Pretto> pqatsi: aaaahhh
<pqatsi> bonito :D
<joao> joao@casa:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lspci -nnv | pastebinit
<joao> [sudo] password for joao:
<joao> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<joao> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<joao> O programa 'pastebinit' não está instalado no momento.  Você pode instalá-lo digitando:
<joao> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> thiago_: eu não vou falar mais nada, a primeira orientação eu ja dei
<joao> deu essa msg ai
<pqatsi> joao: vc tem a central de programas aberta ou o synaptic?
<pqatsi> se tiver, feche-o
<joao> tenho
<thiago_> pqatsi, pronto.
<joao> vou fechar entao
<pqatsi> feche-o e roda de novo
<pqatsi> thiago_: me da o link que sai ué
<pqatsi> :D
<joao> sou iniciante em linux
<joao> to aprendendo
<pqatsi> joao: tudo bem
<thiago_> pqatsi, o mesmo referente ao nível de aprendizado.
<joao> agora sim ta baixando
<joao> pronto
<joao> concluido
<pqatsi> entendam, já da pra mensurar o nível de conhecimento de voces pela pergunta que voces fazem. nao se preocupem
<pqatsi> joao: manda o link que sai no final
<pqatsi> algo como paste.ubuntu.com
<thiago_> http://pastebin.com/empUXAu6
<joao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610768/
<pqatsi> ok, as mesmas placas
<pqatsi> 2 marretadas duma vez só
<joao> rss
<thiago_> pqatsi, caso sirva de ajuda eu já pesquisei por horas via google e encontrei alguns tutorias como este aqui;
<thiago_> pqatsi, http://migre.me/4AIg8
<pqatsi> nao me importa muito tutoriais, so preciso saber que modulo caarrega eles
<pqatsi> s/eles/elas/g
<thiago_> pqatsi, ok.
<pqatsi> sudo modprobe -r saa7134 && sudo modprobe saa7134 i2c_scan=1
<pqatsi> depois dmesg | pastebinit -
<xispirito> algum infeliz usuario de net 3g no canal?
<pqatsi> feliz usuário nao serve?
<joao> deu essa msg aqui
<joao> FATAL: Module saa7134 is in use.
<pqatsi> eee laiá
<thiago_> pqatsi, o mesmo.
<xispirito> feliz nunca vi...
<pqatsi> entao ta :D
<pqatsi> lsmod | pastebinit -
<xispirito> pqatsi, qual operadora?
<joao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610774/
<pqatsi> ish, acho que vai ser mais chato que o normal descarregar esse modulo
<joao> rss
<pqatsi> sudo modprobe -r saa7134_alsa
<pqatsi> tentem
<pqatsi> se der modulo em uso, vai precisar de reboot pra mexer no modulo
<pqatsi> (mas nao de cara)
<joao> FATAL: Module saa7134_alsa is in use.
<pqatsi> eee laia
<joao> rss
<thiago_> pqatsi, hehe.
<xispirito> só de curioso, qual modelo da placa joao ?
<joao> encore ENLTV-FM3
<pqatsi> sudo sh -c "echo options saa7134 i2c_scan=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134.conf"
<thiago_> pqatsi, pronto.
<xispirito> eu até pesquisaria para te ajudar...ma to com uma taxa de down de 3kbits
<xispirito> #mas
<pqatsi> façam a bondade de reiniciar o pc
<pqatsi> xispirito: 3G nao faz milagre não viu
<pqatsi> se nao tiver sinal, tem jeito nao
<joao> pronto
<joao> ta
<joao> ja volto
<xispirito> sinal tem
<thiago_> pqatsi, ok;
<pqatsi> xispirito: qual sinal? em qual rede tá configurada?
<xispirito> sinal esta full, vivo zap
 * pqatsi respira fundo
<joao> pronto
<pqatsi> xispirito: CSD, GSM, GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA?
<pqatsi> joao: tente abrir um tunner qualquer
<joao> como faço isso
<thiago_> pqatsi, pode ser o TVtime?
<joao> ta
<xispirito> é que faz um bom tempo que não via um linux e nunca usei 3g antes, dai talvez algum user de vivo saiba alguma coisa
<xispirito> 3g
<pqatsi> qqr um
<pqatsi> xispirito: entao PARA DE RECLAMAR DE ALGO QUE VOCE NAO SABE ANALIZAR
<joao> ok
 * pqatsi acalmou :D
<joao> o tvtime da default
<pqatsi> xispirito: confere no networkmanager que rede ele ta pegando
<xispirito> gsm, agora que vi =)
<pqatsi> entao nao e 3G e provavelmente voce ta conectando ao lado de uma vaca ou de um carneiro
<pqatsi> pega no minimo edge
<xispirito> calma calma
<pqatsi> e GSM nativo é 19k snme
<thiago_> pqatsi, no TVtime nada aparece.
<xispirito> =)
 * pqatsi nao sabe usar o tvtime
<pqatsi> snif
<pqatsi> tentem o xawtv
<joao> ok
<xispirito> então, no openbsd tava com taxa de 2kbits, no linux subiu para tres
<thiago_> xispirito, como se usa o Tvtime?
<xispirito> thiago_, nao tenho a menor ideia...
<joao> nada ainda
<xispirito> eu to usando um nokia 6120 classic como modem pqatsi, sera que atrapalha?
<pqatsi> xispirito: vou te dar uma coisa pra voce passar a tarde se virando
<pqatsi> errr
 * pqatsi desist
<pqatsi> xispirito: arruma um modem de verdade
<joao> nada tbm no xawtv
<pqatsi> se fosse um modem 3G, eu poderia te passar o comando AT que força o modo 3G
<pqatsi> mas celular isso nao e padronizado
<xispirito> que sentimental...
<joao> rss
<pqatsi> joao: simplesmente nao da imagem
<pqatsi> ou fala q nao existe
<thiago_> pqatsi, nada. :(
<pqatsi> ?
<joao> isso
<xispirito> pqatsi, é um bom modem =)
<pqatsi> isso o q/?????
<pqatsi> pfff
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> ambos
<joao> no xawtv em video source ta como default
<pqatsi> xispirito: fala com minha mao :D
<joao> em vez de television
<xispirito> ele aceita comandos at
<joao> ta
<pqatsi> ai meu saco...
<thiago_> pqatsi, hehe
<xispirito> ele tem python, ate um shell que eu improvisei
<pqatsi> xispirito: OS COMANDOS AT NAO SAO PADRONIZADOS
<pqatsi> deu pra entender? :D
<thiago_> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/cMcG5eWA
<xispirito> alguns tem x no final, e dai?
<joao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610778/
<pqatsi> tentem mudar o source
<xispirito> pqatsi, voce não sobreviveria na adversidade =)
<pqatsi> xispirito: eu to querendo dizer e que OS COMANDOS MUDAM DE FABRICANTE PRA FABRICANTE
<pqatsi> nao to falando de sintaxe
<joao> so tem a opçao de imput e abaixo default
<pqatsi> to falando de trocar os comandos mesmo
<xispirito> eu sei
<thiago_> pqatsi, como?
<pqatsi> nao sabe nao
<pqatsi> senao nao teria falado um asneira dessa
<xispirito> mas em geral são similares
<joao> rsss
<pqatsi> xispirito: pera ae, uma coisa é uma coisa, outra coisa é outra coisa
<pqatsi> btw, vou te passar o que serve no huawei, reza pra ter retrocompatibilidade
<pqatsi> #Init3 = AT\^SYSCFG=14,2,3fffffff,0,1
<pqatsi> xispirito: mas novamente, isso so forca o modo 3G nos huawei
<pqatsi> e na propria doc do huawei diz que é instrucao propria dele
<thiago_> joao, conseguiu?
<joao> nao
<xispirito> entendo, mas toda a informação tem seu valor
<joao> nada ainda
<joao> tentei todas as normas e nada
<pqatsi> q coisa
<pqatsi> ta com cara de tunner diferente do normal
<pqatsi> a doc do gentoo fala algo sobre isso
<pqatsi> mas é meio tentativa e erro
<joao> hum
<joao> o source so da default
<thiago_> pqatsi, o mesmo do joao.
<joao> tentei secam,pal e ntsc e nda
<pqatsi> bao
<pqatsi> qual dos 2 seguiu o tutorial https://xoloescuintle.wordpress.com/2010/11/10/instalar-tarjeta-de-tv-encore-enltv-fm3/
<pqatsi> ?
<joao> eu nao
<thiago_> pqatsi, eu apenas encontrei.
<thiago_> pqatsi, ainda não o realizei.
<thiago_> pqatsi, pois possuo dúvidas quanto ao turner e card.
<joao> e eu nem sei os comandos direito
<joao> so sei o basico
<thiago_> pqatsi, tuner***
<pqatsi> ta
<pqatsi> sudo sh -c "echo options saa7134 card=3 tuner=37 ir_debug=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134.conf"
<thiago_> pqatsi, ok.
<joao> pronto
<pqatsi> reiniciem
<joao> ok
<thiago_> pqatsi, agora aparece várias apções em source.
<pqatsi> hm
<thiago_> pqatsi, television e demais.
<pqatsi> tente elas ai
<joao> meu pc agora ta dando uma msg que vai desligar em 60 segundos
<joao> que doidera
<thiago_> joao, hehe.
<joao> agora sim
<joao> so o som que nao saiu
<pqatsi> funfou?
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> no wiki do gentoo previa isso tb :D
<joao> rss
<pqatsi> o troubleshoot e o mesmo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Saa7134#No_sound
<thiago_> joao, qual opção do source?
<notrev> estou com problema no apache, recebo a mensagem forbidden. não consigo acessar nenhuma página, nem a raiz: /var/www. alguém já teve esse problema?
<joao> eu abri no tvtime
<pqatsi> o tunner e dedicado
<joao> so que ta aparecendo so um canal
<joao> kkkkk
<notrev> procurei pelo forum, mas não consegui resolver meu problema
<pqatsi> então tem que apertar F6 e selecionar a placa dele
<pqatsi> ai voces tem que mandar ele escanear os canais ne
<pqatsi> igual TV mesmo :D
<pqatsi> notrev: analizar log e o primeiro passo
<notrev> pqatsi, nada no log, já anlisei
<joao> to fazendo isso agora
<pqatsi> entao muda a conf de log do apache pra aumentar o nivel de ruido :D
<thiago_> pqatsi, como escanear?
<thiago_> pqatsi, desconsidere minha pergunta.
<joao> o som nao aparece e nem os canais da tv a cabo
<joao> rsss
<thiago_> joao, estou usando parabólica aqui.
<Pretto> notrev: ls -la /var/www | pastebinit -
<thiago_> joao, nada?
<joao> a minha é tv a cabo
<joao> a imagem continua boa,mais so aparece o canal da tnt
<joao> o restante nada e o som tbm nao
<thiago_> Aqui nem imagem consgigo.
<thiago_> consigo***
<joao> a imagem ta perfeita
<joao> colorida
<joao> em PAL_M
<notrev> Pretto, http://pastebin.com/NGi6Qepj
<notrev> começou quando eu fiz o dist-upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04
<thiago_> pqatsi, ?
<pqatsi> !
<joao> pqatsi: vc saberia o pq de o sistema pedir para reiniciar toda hora amigo
<joao> a tv ta funfando normal
<joao> os canais so aparece um
<joao> e o som nada
<joao> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> sei la
<pqatsi> :p
<joao> mais ja foi uma grande conquista
<Pretto> notrev: faz o mesmo com o log do apache
<pqatsi> joao: faz o lance do alsamixer
<pqatsi> ;)
<joao> onde vejo isso amigo
<notrev> Pretto, http://pastebin.com/cBKZFbqx
<joao> tenho que baixar ou ja vem no sistema
<Pretto> notrev: e o access.log?
<notrev> os dois estão lá
<notrev> access.log é o primeiro, error.log é o último
<Pretto> notrev: nenhum erro nos logs
<notrev> pois é
<notrev> e tá dando forbidden
<notrev> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<thiago__> joao, e ae?
<Pretto> notrev: verifica o /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Pretto> notrev: pela msg parece que ele não tá com index configurado
<joao> nada ainda
<joao> vou reiniciar
<joao> ja volto
<Pretto> notrev: http://localhost/index.html não funciona?
<aleprovencio> oi pessoal estou com um problema chato no windows instalado no virtualbox rodando no natty. De dentro do windows, quando pressiono a tecla <super>, ao invés de abrir o painel do windows ele abre o dash do unity. O que pode ser feito ?
<notrev> Pretto, no apache2.conf tem o "Include sites-enabled/", no "sites-enabled/" tem o "000-default" que é link do "../sites-available/default" e está, aparentemente, certo
<Pretto> aleprovencio: mude o atalho do dash
<Pretto> <Pretto> notrev: http://localhost/index.html não funciona?
<aleprovencio> Pretto, mas não quero que ele mude, só quero que ele deixe de funcionar quando estiver rodando a máquina virtual como sempre foi
<Pretto> aleprovencio: então não posso te ajudar. :(
<Pretto> aleprovencio: antes não era o unity
<aleprovencio> Pretto, sim mas usava o gnome-do nesse atalho
<kleber> Ola estou com ERROinitramfs
<kleber> Meu Ubuntu 11.04 não instala da erro initramfs
<kleber> ]ubuntu 11.04 busybox v1.17.1
<kleber> Socorro
<kleber> queria tanto Usa o ubuntu com unit axei muito legal mais não instala :(
<kleber> como arrumo esse erro ????
<kleber> troco de pc?
<kleber> tem alguem ai ?
<kleber> Olaaaaa
<kleber> sera que é placa de video ? Bios? ou RAID ?
<kleber> que diabos é ubuntu 11.04 busybox v1.17.1 isso ?
<kleber> pq ele fica com isso  initramfs
<joao> pqatsi: será que essa configuraçao funciona tbm no kubuntu?
<pqatsi> joao: sim
<joao> pq meu ubuntu ta reinciando toda hora
<kleber> ola
<kleber> oq é esso erro  initramfs
<joao> ai tive que entrar no outro pc que tem o ubuntu
<kleber> não instala meu ubuntu
<joao> kubuntu
<kleber> Ola alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<kleber> preciso muito instalar o ubuntu 11.04 caso de vida ou morte
<Illuminarch> kleber
<Illuminarch> diga
 * dtcrshr repensa o porque que brasileiros acham que todo mundo tem que dar atenção o tempo todo
<Illuminarch> o que houve
<dtcrshr> kleber, ja liga pro padre
<joao> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dtcrshr> vc ja conseguiu entrar no live do 11? o que fez ate agora? ta instalando por cima? é via cd? via usb? qual iso vc baixou?
<dtcrshr> vai mano, vida ou morte
<Illuminarch> aff ele pede ajuda e some
<Illuminarch> =/
<dtcrshr> entao, bem por ai
<dtcrshr> vai dar um "alo" alguem ai nos canais gringos, KBOom
<Giverny> lol odeio quem pede ajuda e vaza
<Illuminarch> Giverny hehehe blz
<dtcrshr> [18:10] <kleber> tem alguem ai ?
<dtcrshr> [18:12] <kleber> Olaaaaa
<Giverny> :/
<dtcrshr> how tipical
<kleber> oi
<kleber> voltei
<kleber> to com problema  initramfs
<kleber> meu ubuntu instala em outro pc no meu não
<kleber> da erro BusyBox v1.17.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.17.1-7ubuntu2) built-in shell initramfs
<kleber> da esse erro ai BusyBox v1.17.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.17.1-7ubuntu2) built-in shell initramfs
<kleber> dtcrshr: oi
<kleber> dtcrshr: ta ai
<kleber> dtcrshr: olaaaa
<kleber> dtcrshr: vc poderia me ajudar
<kleber> dtcrshr: ola
<kleber> dtcrshr: tipo no meu pc o ubuntu 11.04 nem chega abrir para instalar da esse erro antes
<kleber> dtcrshr: ele nem da chance de eu escolher se quero testar ele antes de instalar
<kleber> me ajuda
<kleber> Para ser preciso ele da exatamente esse erro ::::: BusyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs)
<Giverny> kleber
<kleber> oi
<Giverny> o que aconteceu?
<Giverny> :/
<kleber> não da para instala Ubuntu 11.04 no meu pc
<kleber> coloco o CD da isso aki
<kleber> BusyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs)
<Giverny> você gravou
<kleber> sim
<Giverny> esse cd a partir de uma is
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> *iso
<kleber> isso
<Giverny> do site lá
<Giverny> da canonical?
<kleber> sim
<kleber> não da minha geladeira :/
<kleber> claro que da canonical
<kleber> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<kleber> :D
<Giverny> kleber seu pc é tudo intel?
<kleber> não AMD
<kleber> AMD forever Uhullll
<kleber> :D
<kleber> sabe oq pode ser esse erro?
<kleber> devo gravar outra isso ???
<kleber> eu testei o Cd em outro PC ele usei o ubuntu em mode Live Cd normal
<fernandito> kleber prova anulñando o acpi
<kleber> oq?
<kleber> Traduz
<kleber> prova anulñando o acpi???
<fernandito> mmm é com f4 o f6 escolhe noacpi no menu
<kleber> mais quando eu aperto F4
<kleber> ja tentei isso ai
<kleber> eu ligo o PC dou boot pelo CD
<fernandito> na tela de inicio onde vc escolhe o idioma
<kleber> Não abre essa tela
<kleber> o Erro da antes dessa tela
<kleber> nem aparece os Idiomas
<kleber> ele da o Erro antes de abrir os Idiomas
<fernandito> kleber nao aprete esc no inicio
<kleber> no inicio onde?
<kleber> a unica coisa que aparece é um TECLADO E UM BUNECO
<kleber> bem la embaixo
<kleber> depois disso da erro
<fernandito> antes disso aprete esc e da um menu pra escolher o idioma
<kleber> vo tenta pera ai
<kleber> vou la no outro pc
<kleber> ja volto
<nuno_nunes> boas noites
<thiago_> Boa noite. Estive aqui pela tarde na tentativa de configurar minha placa pctv no ubuntu. Não o consegui. Alguém faz uso desta placa? POderia me ajudar?
<kleber> não deu certo
<thiago_> ENLTV-FM3 da encore.
<kleber> desabilitei o apci o noapci
<kleber> ta dando o mesmo erro
<kleber> BusyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs)
<kleber> O que eu faço alguem me ajuda
<kleber> o ubuntu 10.04 instala normal o 11.04  que ta dando esse erro
<kleber> alguem me ajuda ai
<kleber> é incompatibilidade com meu PC?
<kleber> sera que não poderei mais utilizar o ubuntu ???
<thiago_> Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar com a placa pctv?
<kleber> oq devo fazer?
<kleber> vou comprar outro PC mais sem UBUNTU não FICO :D
<kleber> HAUhUAHuHA
<kleber> flw galera ...
<kleber> vlw ai pelos concelhos
<kleber> fui
<fernandito> klebers, pode ser alguma coisa com a bios, isso aconteceu com meu pc
<Giverny> klebers se fosse intel
<Giverny> não estaria com esse problema
<Giverny> ;/
<klebers> acho que o outro kleber saiu do canal ;-)
<thiago_> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<thiago_> Configurar a placa ENLTV-FM3 da Encore no ubuntu.
<thiago_> ALguém poderia me orientar quanto a configuração da placa pctv da encore ENLTV-FM3 no ubuntu.
<thiago_> ?
<thiago_> Por favor...
<thiago_> :(
<licensed> alguem sabe se existe alguma opção no nautilus pra aparecer o nome do arquivo completo?
<thiago_> Pelo amor de DEUS, ninguém pode me ajudar?
<Celsinho> thiago_, www.google.com
<Celsinho> qual a versao do seu ubuntu thiago_?
<Celsinho> 11.04?
<thiago_> Celsinho, já fiquei horas pesquisando.
<thiago_> Celsinho, ubuntu 10.4 LTS;
<thiago_> Celsinho, encontrei um tutorial específico para a placa em questão.
<thiago_> http://migre.me/4APlD
<thiago_> Não obtive sucesso.
<thiago_> Celsinho, já estou desanimando.
<Celsinho> thiago_
<thiago_> Celsinho, pois não.
<Celsinho> pesquisa la com jeito,
<Celsinho> ou espera alguem mais entrar! :P
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-21
<thiago_> Celsinho, obrigado.
<Celsinho> thiago_, instale o 11.04
<thiago_> Celsinho, não gostei.
<thiago_> Celsinho, unity :( .
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> voce nao precisa ficar com o unity, so mudar na sessao
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> hehe
<thiago_> Eu bem que tentei (ubuntu clássico). Bugs com o compiz e outros me fizeram retorar.
<thiago_> retornar***
<thiago_> Celsinho, irei reiniciar.
<thds_fm> Celsinho, pronto. hehe
<thds_fm> Alguém faz uso de placa pctv no ubuntu? heeh
<Geowany> boa noite a todos
<thds_fm> Geowany, boa noite.
<Geowany> thds_fm: =D
<thds_fm> Geowany, faz uso de placa pctv ?
<Geowany> thds_fm: não senhor
<Gallus> eu usava até pouco tempo a pctv pro ultra
<thds_fm> Gallus, como a configurou?
<Gallus> eu nunca configurei ela no ubuntu, só no opensuse
<Gallus> mas lá eu tinha que instalar dois modulos para ela funcionar
<Gallus> esse é o seu modelo que eu sei que só a pctv sem ser a ultra a configuração é diferente
<thds_fm> Gallus, nõa consigo.
<thds_fm> não*
<thds_fm> Gallus, já realizei um tutorial que encontrei espanhol.
<thds_fm> Gallus, não obtive sucesso.
<Gallus> é pq depende do modelo de sua placa
<Gallus> se for pctv o chipsetf é bt alguma coisa
<thds_fm> O tutorial se referia ao modelo ENLTV-FM3, o que possuo.
<Gallus> se for a pro ultra o chipset é conexant
<Gallus> tem que saber o chipset dela
<Gallus> se vc não for pelo chipset vai ser muito dificil configurar mesmo
<thds_fm> Eis o que aparece no terminal.
<thds_fm> 04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<thds_fm> Comando lspci | grep Multimedia.
<Gallus> deve ser esse ai tem que ver se o v4l (video for linux) da suport a esse chipset
<thds_fm> Sim.
<thds_fm> Possui suporte pelo qeu já li em minhas pesquisas.
<thds_fm> que*
<Gallus> já deu um Modprobe saa7134
<thds_fm> Não.
<Gallus> eu sei que é assim primeiro vc tem que instalar o modulo que dar suport a placa "sudo modprobe saa7134"
<Gallus> depois vc tem que configurar a placa
<thds_fm> All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134, it will be ignored in a future release.
<thds_fm> O que seria esta mensagem?
<Gallus> que o modulo vai ser retirado em outras versões
<Gallus> mas por enquanto ele ainda funciona
<thds_fm> Obrigado.
<Gallus> eu vi aki num forum que pra sua placa tão recomendando usar
<Gallus> sudo modprobe -r saa7134_alsa
<Gallus> sudo modprobe -r saa7134
<Gallus> sudo modprobe saa7134 card=63 tuner=47
<Gallus> uma vez que vc sabe o modulo que tem que carregar o importatnte é saber a placa, no seu caso acho eu card=63 e tuner=47
<Swelll> boa noite.,..uma dúvida..
<Swelll> tem diferença ubuntu 32 bits e 64 bits? compensa?
<Gallus> se vc quer maior compatibilidade fique com a versão 32
<thds_fm> Gallus, FATAL: Module saa7134 is in use.
<Swelll> ok Gallus
<Gallus> se ele esta em uso esta bom :)
<Swelll> Gallus, mas como poderia saber se meu netbook suporta o ubuntu 64 bits?
<Swelll> da diferença de desempenho no pc?
<Gallus> acho que não suporta, nunca ouvi falar de um netbook com chip de 64bits
<Swelll> ATOM nao eh um processador compativel com essa arquitetura?
<Gallus> Swell eu acredito que sim e uso 64 no pc
<Swelll> vi o pessoal recomendadno uso do windows 7 64 pra netbook com atom..isso procede?
<Gallus> acho que todos o s atons são 32 bits
<Swelll> entendi
<thds_fm> Gallus, digitei o comando sudo modprobe saa7134 card=63 tuner=47 e nada apareceu.
<Swelll> oq pode acontecer se eu tentar instalar o ubuntu 64 no netbook?
<Gallus> eu uso o ubuntu no netbook e kubuntu no pc
<Swelll> pode queimar ou dar um problema sério?
<Gallus> deve ter carregado thds_fm
<Swelll> to baixando o mint katya pra dar uma olhada
<Gallus> nunca consegui configurar o mint, parece complicado
<Gallus> mas tou muito setisfeito com o ubuntu no netbook
<thds_fm> Gallus, teria que reiniciar?
<Gallus> principalmente pq ele aproveito muito bem a pequena tela
<Gallus> agora que vc falou acho que todas as vezes eu reiniciei
<Gallus> tenta reiniciar
<Gallus> mas qual programa vc esta usando para testar a placa
<thds_fm> TVtime.
<Gallus> ok
<Gallus> usava ele tb
<thds_fm> Estou utilizando o cabo da receptor (parabólica).
<thds_fm> Devo deixar em Television?
<thds_fm> tv(mono only), compsite1 ?
<Swelll> eu uso o ubuntu 11.04 no pc de mesa e no netbook..mas com interface grafica modo classico..
<Swelll> eu gostei..
<Swelll> na realidade achei a mesma coisa..
<Swelll> eu nao fico mexendo em nada..entao nao tenho como opinar ..até por falta de conhecimento técnico
<Gallus> a do meu net eu mudei pro unity 2d
<Gallus> ficou bem rapidinho
<Swelll> mas achei ele legal...principalmente porq consegui usar ele assim como o 10.10...ficou igual no modo classico
<Swelll> o meu vizinho q agora nao sai do pc
<Swelll> ta experimentando o ubuntu 11.04
<Swelll> até a mae dele veio falar q o computador parece mais rapido
<Swelll> nem sei oq é unity 2d
<thds_fm> Gallus, ??
<Gallus> sim thds
<thds_fm> Gallus, irei reiniciar;
<Gallus> blz
<Swelll> ¬¬
<Gallus> o unity é digamos o formato do novo ubuntu (sem ser o classico)
<Gallus> mas o unity normal é 3d (três dimensões) ai instalei o unity 2d e ficou bem rapidinho
<Swelll> continuo sem entender..
<peregrinator_six> Swelll, uma ajudinha ai pra você majar bem sobre o assunto... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<Swelll> mas tudo bem
<peregrinator_six> *manjar..
<Swelll> quando fala em 3d penso q a tela precisa proporcionar 3d
<Swelll> e q o olho humano nao é preparada pra ver 3d
<thds_fm> Gallus, não seria aquele card e turner.
<Swelll> a nao ser q esteja falando de arquitetura 3d
<Gallus> ele não aceitou thds?
<thds_fm> Não deu certo.
<Gallus> colocou o tvtime em tv
<Gallus> tb da uma olhada se ele ta recebendo tv de cao ou aberta
<thds_fm> Não aparece mais.
<Gallus> talvez faça diferença
<thds_fm> Se encontra como default.
<Gallus> thds tem outro forum aki dizendo que ele usou a card3 só que o tuner=39
<thds_fm> Poderia repetir o comando por gentileza?
<Gallus> sudo modprobe saa7134 card=63 tuner=39
<thds_fm> Irei reiniciar...
<Gallus> pra quem quiser experimentar bast instalar o "unity-2d-default-settings" pelo synaptic
<Swelll> o ubuntu 3d é só pra poder usar aqueles recursos de janela gelatinosas...ambinente espacial com varias janelas...flutuantes?
<Gallus> acho que sim
<Swelll> se for isso..fica muito bonito..realmente
<Gallus> o meu ta sem efeito nenhum
<Gallus> eu uso o kubuntu no pc, ai sim eu uso esses efeitos
<thds_fm> Gallus, :(
<Gallus> ainda não?
<thds_fm> Não.
<Swelll> eu nao uso esses efeitos..mas acho bonito
<Swelll> será q é possivel ..um cara fez um video...onde ele risca na tela com o mouse um v e minimiza a janela..
<Gallus> esse mesmo cara do forum diz que tem a sua placa mas ele conseguiu imagem mas sem som com sudo modprobe saa7134 card=107
<Swelll> ou ele risca um > na tela e maximiza a janela
<Swelll> isso é possível ou é lorota?
<Gallus> é possivel sim pelo menos no kubuntu
<Swelll> pow achei massa
<Gallus> acho que o compiz, que é o que faz isso tem algo igual
<Swelll> bem pensando..porq toma tempo vc ir no icone pra minimizar e depois ir no icone ou najela pra maximizar denovo
<Swelll> legal
<thds_fm> 107 e tuner?
<Gallus> é card
<thds_fm> Gallus, sim e o tuner?
<thds_fm> Qual seria o tuner?***
<Gallus> ele não falou mas pelo que entendi ele continuou com o 39
<thds_fm> Gallus, nada.
<Gallus> achei um tutorial aki que meparece ser mais convinsente
<thds_fm> Gallus, qual?
<Gallus> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=38955.0
<Gallus> ta mais parecido com o que eu fazia com a minha placa de video
<Gallus> eusó editaria essa linha options saa7134 card=148 tuner=69 video_nr=0 radio_nr=0 vbi_nr=0 i2c-scan=1
<Gallus> e testaria esses numeros de placas e turners que ele deu
<thds_fm> Gallus,
<thds_fm> http://www.fedora.org.br/pretopic10101.html
<thds_fm> Gallus, irei testar este.
<Gallus> é o memso cara que escreveu os dois :)
<thds_fm> Gallus, hehe.
<Gallus> Mstr
<Swelll> volto depois..abraço
<thds_fm> Swelll, até logo.
<Gallus> thds o dificil é achar esses números de modulo, card e tuner
<Gallus> se achar isso guarde pq vale ouro
<Gallus> lembro que passei um tempão pra achar
<thds_fm> Irei reiniciar.
<thds_fm> Gallus, voltou a aparecer as opções no TvTIME.
<thds_fm> Porém não aparece nenhum canal.
<Gallus> acredito que a card deve estar certa
<Gallus> se fosse vc só mudava o tunner agora
<Gallus> ja vi falarem de 69, 47, 48 e 17
<Gallus> tenta um desse pra ver se pega
<thds_fm> Ok;
<Gallus> eu tentaria isso tb video_nr=0 radio_nr=0 vbi_nr=0 i2c-scan=1 feito ele colocou no tópico
<Gallus> a minha só pra ter ideia é assim card=27;radio=69;turner=38;i2c_scan=1
<thds_fm> Irei reiniciar. :(
<Gallus> alguem sabe como configurar o protocolo apt no firefox4?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite.
<thds_fm> Gallus, não é o69.¬¬
<Gallus> muda pro 47 então e reinicia, ta usando que card por curiosidade?
<thds_fm> Gallus, teria importância NTSC e PALM?
<Gallus> não
<thds_fm> Gallus, card=107 .
<thds_fm> tuner=47 ?
<Gallus> a unica diferença é que se vc usar ntsc quan sua placa é palm vai aparecer a imagem em preto e branco
<Gallus> tenta o 47
<rodrigo> e aee genteeeeeee
<rodrigo> 123
<rodrigo> alguem na escutaa
<rodrigo> ????????
<thds_fm> Gallus, nossa...
<thds_fm> Gallus, nada.
<rodrigo> e aee
<rodrigo> blzzz
<rodrigo> nuss hoje ta fodaa
<Gallus> blz
<rodrigo> é mto experiente em linux ?
<Gallus> tenta o 48  thds
<Gallus> mais ou menos
<rodrigo> para que 48  thds
<Gallus> configurar a placa de video dele
<rodrigo> eu curto linux mto lokooo
<rodrigo> tem algum blog com conhecimentos de linux
<thds_fm> Gallus, placa pctv..hehe
<thds_fm> Gallus, e lá vamos nós...
<rodrigo> uma dessas é boa em pc
<rodrigo> shashauhsuahsuahsua
<Gallus> depende se vc quiser um blog pra linux ou pra ubuntu
<rodrigo> tou pensando em comprar uma pctv
<rodrigo> bom pode ser qualquer um
<rodrigo> só quero melhorar meus conhecimentos
<Gallus> como tem variação de kernel em cada distribuição
<rodrigo> shell tem ?
<Gallus> rodrigo antes de comprar veja o suport para a placa de tv
<rodrigo> axu ki prefiro hdmi
<Gallus> duas coisas chatas no linux são placas de tv e de video
<thds_fm> rodrigo, ubuntued, blog do Andre G., pplware.
<rodrigo> bom sâo esses aee vlw
<rodrigo> sabe como colocar site onlline pelo server apache ??
<rodrigo> eu tenho o server super configuradoo e tals com meu site que eu crieii
<rodrigo> mais só num conseguir colocar onlline
<thds_fm> Gallus, encontrou alguma referência sobre 48?
<Gallus> sim
<thds_fm> Gallus, ok.
<Gallus> 48 e 17 ainda falaram
<rodrigo> tem como eu usar o xchat no terminal ?
<PKIlusion> volteiiii
<PKIlusion> 123
<Maninho> 321
<PKIlusion> rsrsrs
<Maninho> srsrsr
<PKIlusion> e aee tem algo que possa me ensinar
<Maninho> http://www.google.com.br
<Maninho> "O som do coração", maior chatice mas ate tem sons legais
<PKIlusion> tipo ki nem isso no windows "msgbox "123" save.vbs
<PKIlusion> o google é o cara mais inteligente do mundo
<PKIlusion> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PKIlusion> usa q linux ?
<Maninho> Minha preferencia é unix, mas estou me aventurando no arch,
<thds_fm> Gallus, nada.
<thds_fm> Gallus, irei descansar,
<thds_fm> .*
<PKIlusion> legallll, eu tou no blackbutun
<PKIlusion> é em ingles mais tou acostumadoo
<PKIlusion> o q vc faz no linux ??
<Gallus> eu tb mas o caminho das pedras é esse thds
<thds_fm> Gallus, obrigado pela ajuda.
<Gallus> é só saber a card e o tunner
<Gallus> talvez o tunner vc consiga saber olhando para a placa
<PKIlusion> ixi gente essses negocioss aeew da trabalhoo
<Gallus> deve ter 2 chips na placa
<Maninho> PKIlusion, desenvolvimento em gestão empresarial
<Gallus> um o saa e o outro é o tuner
<Gallus> boa noite pessoal
<Gallus> xau
<PKIlusion> boa noitee
<PKIlusion> alguem tem um tuto em pdf aeew para eu sobre scripts
<PKIlusion> bom falouu
<PKIlusion> aee
<PKIlusion> boa noite a toodoos
<Spiritual> alguém aí que usa o emesene da nova versão do ubuntu sabe me dizer como posso configurar de forma que as opções realmente fiquem válidas sempre que eu reiniciar a app?
<Pretto> Spiritual: creio que no ~/.config/emesene
<Pretto> Spiritual: esse emesene2 ta meio bugadinho
<Pretto> :(
<Spiritual> =/
<Spiritual> tomara que consertem logo
<Spiritual> gostei dele
<mne7> nao eh bug do emesene isso
<Spiritual> mne7, oq é?
<mne7> nao sei o que eh, mas nao é problema do emesene pois depois que saiu o gnome3 varios aplicativos passaram a nao salvar a configuracao
<mne7> isso nao acontecia antes
<Spiritual> putz...
<mne7> no meu outro pc eu instalei o dconf e resolveu
<Spiritual> acho que vou ter que migrar para o amsn e testar se dá certo
<mne7> mas la eu to usando arch linux
<mne7> o gedit tb ficou assim
<mne7> nao salva as preferencias
<mne7> ve se vc tem o dconf instalado ai
<mne7> se nao tem experimenta instalar pra ver se resolve
<Spiritual> não tenho
<mne7> instala entao
<Spiritual> o meu amsn aparentemente tá de boas
<Spiritual> é que antes eu usava o emesene
<Spiritual> e essa nova versão do ubuntu veio com outro emesene instalado
<mne7> vc vai ter esse mesmo problema com outros aplicativos
<mne7> experimenta instalar o gedit ai que vc vai ver que ele tb nao vai salvar as configuracoes
<mne7> o pessoal tava falando disso la no canal do arch linux uns dias atras
<mne7> nao é problema com o ubuntu isso
<mne7> eh um problema no gnome3, talves de dependencia
<mne7> nao sei dizer direito
<mne7> só sei que no meu pc desktop com arch linux deu esse problema, ai eu instalei o dconf e resolveu
<Spiritual> hm
<mne7> e o meu pc tava funcionando tudo direitinho
<mne7> ele deu esse problema quando atualizei pra gtk3
<mne7> exatamente a biblioteca usada no gnome3
<mne7> ou seja, isso eh um problema do gnome3
<mne7> e nao do ubuntu
<mne7> tenta instalar o dconf ai
<mne7> se nao resolver vc desinstala
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo:
<MarconM> ta ae
<vitorlobo> fala pessoal
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> tania1: boa noite
<vitorlobo> ZNC: pra vc tbm
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: me tira uma duvida...ta on?
<vvesley> Boa noite ..
<vitorlobo> boa
<vvesley> preciso de um reprodutor de videos no formato .3gp no ubuntu
<vvesley> alguem tem algum para me indicar ?
<vitorlobo> reproduzir ou editar?
<vvesley> reproduzir ..
<vvesley> preciso de um reprodutor de .3gp, alguem sabe ?
<xispirito> o mplayer que eu me lembre reproduz 3gp
<swellllll> nao consigo baixar video naquele metodo de carregar o video e ir na pasta TMP..alguem pode me ajudar...
<swellllll> ?
<swellllll> to usando ubuntu 11.04
<swellllll> tentei acessar assim: alt+f2...gksu nautilus...pasta tmp...mas o video nao tá lá
<swellllll> toc toc
<swellllll> OoOoOo
<swellllll> ooooOOo
<swellllll> Alo
<swellllll> (eco)
<swellllll> tem alguem aí?
<swellllll> IiiiIIIiiIIii
<xispirito> eu penso em digitar, mas da preguiça
<swellllll> rs
<swellllll> entao alguem pode me ajudar
<swellllll> ?
<swellllll> to vendo filme do mega video...vai acabar o tempo...e ja caregou tudo..mas to na metade
<swellllll> queria baixar
<swellllll> ver e depois apagar
<swellllll> alias..o filme é massa
<swellllll> RITUAL chama o filme
<swellllll> com Anthony Hopkins
<xispirito> swellllll, tem de estar em /tmp
<swellllll> nao ta
<swellllll> tem só umas pastas loucas la
<swellllll> mas nada de filme ou arquivo flash la
<Geowany> swellllll: pq vc não usa alguma extensão do firefox pra baixar?
<Geowany> eu uso a download helper
<xispirito> em algum lugar tem de estar
<xispirito> tenta usar find
<swellllll> como faço isso?
<swellllll> como uso find?
<xispirito> man find
<ElDeablo> downloadhelper comanda https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<Geowany> find diretorio -iname coisaquevctaprocurando
<Geowany> tipo
<ElDeablo> só agora, baixei 8 vídeos com ele
<Geowany> find / -iname porn*.avi
<swellllll> porn foi ótimo
<ElDeablo> Geowany ahhahaa
<swellllll> ahaauhUH
<xispirito> mas faça o que o Geowany disse
<xispirito> =)
<Geowany> da pra usar outros argumentos
<Geowany> tipo
<swellllll> mas como eu vo saber onde ta o arquivo
<Geowany> mkdir porn_dir
<swellllll> é on line o filme
<swellllll> http://www.filmesonlinehd.com/o-ritual-legendado-online/
<swellllll> mas soh posso assistir 72 minutos
<swellllll> :(
<Geowany> find ~ -iname brasileirinhas*.avi -exec mv {} \;
<swellllll> depois tenho q esperar 30 minutos
<Geowany> alias
<ElDeablo> putz
<Geowany> find ~ -iname brasileirinhas*.avi -exec mv {} porn_dir \;
<ElDeablo> jdownloader nele
<Geowany> =D
<Geowany> esse comando moveria todos os arquivos que comecem com brasileirinhas e com extensão avi para a pasta recém criada
<Geowany> =D
<xispirito> vou tentar assistir um filme, com meus super 3kbits/s vai ser massa
<Geowany> eu uso no servidor de arquivos algo assim
<ElDeablo> Geowany manda ele dar um ls na pasta porn_int ou na porn_br e mostrar aqui
<Geowany> find /srv/samba -iname DSC*.jpg -exec rm -f {} \;
<swellllll> ta como eu faço pra baixar alguem pode me ajudar?
<ElDeablo> kkkk
<Geowany> isso deleta todas aquelas fotos puxadas de cameras do meu servidor de arquivos
<Geowany> =D
<Geowany> da ultima vez limpou uns 25Gb
<Geowany> tentaram me crucificar de ponta cabeça, mas eu sou o root! eles tem que se curvar perante minha presença!
<xispirito> auhauhauh
<Geowany> vou dormir
<Geowany> antes que uns individuos me coloquem na ignore
<swellllll> nao acho o tal jdownloader
<Geowany> principalmente uns que falam que o abrem doc/docx perfeitamente no broffice
<Geowany> ElDeablo: o find é sinisto
<Geowany> sinistro*
<xispirito> docx em broffice, mago?
<Geowany> ElDeablo: ele é foda!
<Geowany> pra...pra te enloquecer (2x)
<swellllll> alguem me ajuda..por favor
<Geowany> swellllll: baixa a extensão pro firefox aí filho
<Geowany> tá perdendo tempo
<swellllll> como faço isso
<ElDeablo> swellllll o principio é o mesmo! http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2009/11/18/instalando-jdownloader-no-ubuntu-9-04/
<Geowany> (01:32:08) ElDeablo: downloadhelper comanda https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<Geowany> vou dormir
<Geowany> flw
<Geowany> fui
<ElDeablo> eu nem estou aqui!
<xispirito> o pessoal brinca muito de antena wireless...alguem ja faz antena para 3g/celular?
<vitorlobo> rpz n sei como é essa brincadeira n
<vitorlobo> mas eu n brinco de fiu terra nem a pau
<vitorlobo> jamais...
<xispirito> que papo rui,
<xispirito> #ruim
<vitorlobo> tu q começou
<vitorlobo> -.-!
<vitorlobo> nem sei como é brincar de antena wireless
<vitorlobo> nem me conte
<vitorlobo> :S
<xispirito> ta ¬¬
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: tu é homi ou muie?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Celsinho> rs
<WHolanda> HAUHAUHUAh. WHolanda nick de mulher? Seria bem tosco.
<vitorlobo> pensei ser
<vitorlobo> algo do tipo
<vitorlobo> Iolanda
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> bem q poderia ser muie
<vitorlobo> frustrei
<vitorlobo> :|
<xispirito> eu tambem pensei que era um iolanda personalizado x)
<vitorlobo> uhauhahauhahua
<vitorlobo> acabou com nossa fantasia
<vitorlobo> n era preu perguntar
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> tania1: -.- to carente
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: fazendo oq?
<Celsinho> hahha
<Celsinho> to fazendo absolutamente nada vitor-br
<Celsinho> vitorlobo
<Celsinho> :)
<vitorlobo> vitor-br: sempre ganhando ibope no meu lugar
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: to instalando pacotes e vendo os videos de carlos puentes no youtube
<vitorlobo> dificil de acreditar
<vitorlobo> q isso existe
<vitorlobo> hipinose
<vitorlobo> pelo menos...do jeito q ele faz
<Celsinho> iuaheiuea
<vitorlobo> *fabio puentes
<thds_fm> Bom dia.
<thds_fm> Pessoal , como se coloca o ubuntu classico como padrão no 11.04?
<thds_fm> O ubuntu clássico se refere ao ambiente gnome?
<RodriguuuH> e aee gentee
<froes> e ai galera ....
<froes> estou usando 10.10 e queria poder usar um aplicative que gera fractais a partir dos sinais que e' mandado pro JACK audio
<froes> agora a questao e': como configuro o JACK pra usar 5.1 e conviver com o PULSE ?
<thds_fm> Bom dia, a paz!
<thds_fm> Alguém faz uso de placa pctv no 11.04?
<froes_> alguem ?
<MarconM> bom dia
<thds_fm> MarconM, bom dia, a paz!
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> to aqui começando o dia instalando o ubuntu na empresa
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> xuxa + ubuntu = Xubuntu
<MarconM> thds_fm: aueahuheaeuh
<thds_fm> MarconM, também o fiz .
<MarconM> thds_fm: faz o que
<MarconM> trabalho com o que
<thds_fm> MarconM, irei tentar possuir apreço pelo unity.
<MarconM> thds_fm: no notebook eu tenho o unity
<MarconM> no pc da empresa vou colocar o xubuntu
<MarconM> xfce4 ficou who
<MarconM> show
<froes_> e ai galera. to tentando isso http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875378
<froes_> mas nao funciona alguem pode ajudar?
<Geowany[work]> putz...acabei de ver uma ss do ElDeablo
<ElDeablo> ?
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: http://twitpic.com/50jyx8/full
<ElDeablo> hahahaha
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: show de bola brother!
<ElDeablo> vlw
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: vc é mais psicótico do que eu
<Geowany[work]> 3 backups
<Geowany[work]> kkkkkkk
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: que pack de icones é esse?
<ElDeablo> sendo que o backup_03 tem 1,5 T
<ElDeablo> kkkk
<ElDeablo> perai
<ElDeablo> Geowany[work] http://alecive.deviantart.com/art/AwOken-163570862
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshot/KDE-Debian-Squeeze-KDE-4.4/
<ElDeablo> Geowany[work] eu acho o kde muito bonito, mas eu nunca consegui me adaptar
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: rapaz...tentei usar ele no ultimo mês
<Geowany[work]> mas acabei indo pro xfce
<ElDeablo> é mais bonito que o gnome, sem dúvidas, mas o bicho é muito complicado
<ElDeablo> xfce tb é bonito d+
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: tentei instalar ele numa área de acesso publico, mas não tive sucesso
<Geowany[work]> aquela splash dele vai é estressar o povo...
<ElDeablo> ahahhahaha
<Geowany[work]> parece o windows vista iniciando
<thds_fm> ElDeablo, hehe.
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: xfce deixou de ser uma opção pra maquina velha e agora é concorrente do kde/gnome/unity
<Geowany[work]> ao meu ver...
<ElDeablo> esse meu ss nem parece que é gnome
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: ficou bacana
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: curto pacas o lxde tmb
<ElDeablo> lxde instalei apenas uma vez
<Geowany[work]> pense numa preguiça de trabalhar hoje
<Geowany[work]> =/
<Celsinho> Geowany[work], deixa quieto entao... rs
<Geowany[work]> Celsinho: =)
<ElDeablo> Geowany[work] vc deverá ter um pretexto, diga que estava esperando pelo fim-do-mundo :p
<Geowany[work]> que papo é esse de fim do mundo?
<Geowany[work]> to por fora
<ElDeablo> Geowany[work] http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=8284
<PingaR0x> alguem ta tendo um bug com o relogio?
<Geowany[work]> "movimento cristão norte-americano "
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, que ele nao atualiza a data?
<Geowany[work]> ElDeablo: TJs?
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, yep
<Celsinho> ai voce clica la ai derrepente ele atualiza sozinho?
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, isso ocorre dps do ultimo update
<PingaR0x> mais ele nao atualiza certin fica ainda -2
<Celsinho> hum
<PingaR0x> do certo
<ElDeablo> Geowany[work] hahahahaha
<PingaR0x> pior se eu inicio
<PingaR0x> só em nivel 3
<Celsinho> ja ja eles arruman!
<Celsinho> rs
<PingaR0x> nao da zica
<PingaR0x> nao sou o unico que  ta com isso?
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, lul! eu colquei manualmente 13
<PingaR0x> foi pra 11h :S
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> iuaheiea :D
<PingaR0x> bleh
<PingaR0x> eh bug mesmo entao
<markkk> bom dia pessoal
<thds_fm> Bom dia, a paz!
<PingaR0x> [[[[[[[[=]]+{[[[{{]]]]][[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[][[[[[[[[[[[[=]}}
<lodger_> .
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, proxima atualizacao arruma!
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, vou deixar 2 hora adiantada no manual mesmo
<PingaR0x> eu preciso da hora certa
<thds_fm> Por favor alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar minha placa pctv ? :)
<thds_fm> Pelo amor de DEUS, help!
<thds_fm> Não aguento mais ler tutorial e não dar certo
<thds_fm> .
<thds_fm> Alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar a placa enltv fm3 da encore no ubuntu 11.04?
<Kazenin> thds_fm, calma amigão.. o fim do mundo está para acontecer... mas mande aí
<Kazenin> huumm
<thds_fm> Kazenin, fim do mundo?
<Kazenin> Encore ??
<thds_fm> Kazenin, sim.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, terminal
<Kazenin> thds_fm, lspci | grep SAA
<Kazenin> cola pra mim a saída do comando
<thds_fm> Kazenin, lspci | grep SAA
<thds_fm> Kazenin, desculpe.
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> no terminal
<thds_fm> Kazenin, 04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Kazenin> 04:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01
<Kazenin> aparentemente é um modelo acima do meu
<Kazenin> eu tenho uma encore aqui
<Kazenin> e tá funfando
<thds_fm> Kazenin, caso queira lhe mostro os tutorias que encontrei.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, vc tem alguma webcam na máquina algo assim ?
<Kazenin> thds_fm, ??
<thds_fm> KamusHadenes, não.
<thds_fm> Kazenin, mouse usb.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, sudo apt-get install tvtime
<thds_fm> Kazenin, já se encontra instalado.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, beleza
<Kazenin> antena conectada na placa ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, sim. Cabo coaxial do receptor da parabólica.
<Kazenin> huuumm
<Kazenin> parabólica é
<Kazenin> abra o tvtime ?
<Kazenin> abra o tvtime
<thds_fm> Kazenin, feito.
<Kazenin> tá aparecendo azulada a imagem né
<Kazenin> no caso vc tem que ir em
<thds_fm> Kazenin, esá azulada devido que segui um tutorial a respeito do card e tuner.
<thds_fm> está*
<Kazenin> vc vai em configuração de entrada
<Kazenin> Alterar a fonte do video
<thds_fm> Kazenin,  e...?
<Kazenin> está em television ?
<thds_fm> Sim.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, em que canal que a parabólica pega ?
<thds_fm> No Seven, é no canal 3.
<Kazenin> no que ??
<Kazenin> deixa pra lá
<Kazenin> terminal de novo
<thds_fm> Kazenin, software da encore no W. 7.
<Kazenin> aahh tá
<thds_fm> ok.
<Kazenin> é que eu não uso essas coisas
<thds_fm> Kazenin, hehe.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, tvtime-scanner --device /dev/video0
<Geowany[work]> peraí
<Geowany[work]> li isso mesmo?
<Geowany[work]> cara pedindo help e usando windows 7?
<thds_fm> Uso o ubuntu 11.04.
<thds_fm> ¬¬
<Geowany[work]> (11:27:31) thds_fm: Kazenin, software da encore no W. 7.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, está "scanneando" por canais?
<thds_fm> Tinha dual boot.
<thds_fm> Sim.
<thds_fm> Geowany[work], compreendeu?
<Kazenin> apareceu algum ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, Encontrado um canal em 144,25 MHz (144,00 - 144,25 MHz), a adicionar à lista de canais.
<Kazenin> opaaaaaaaaaa
<Kazenin> maravilha
<Kazenin> deixa concluir o processo
<thds_fm> Encontrou outro.
<Kazenin> Geowany[work], vou fazer um post desse tvtime lá no SLAC o que vc acha ?
<Geowany[work]> Kazenin: tá moscando aí
<Geowany[work]> kkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> thds_fm, como estou sem antena espetada na minha placa aqui não tá achando nada ahohoasouaehouhasououesa
<thds_fm> Kazenin, ainda não terminou.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, aguarde
<thds_fm> Geowany[work], moscando?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, lhe agradeço pela ajuda.
<thds_fm> :)
<peregrinator_six> alguem tem ideia do por que o gerenciador de driver de video tá vazio e não me apresenta nenhuma opção pra eu poder baixar o driver da nvidia aqui no ubuntu 11.04...?! :S
<Kazenin> thds_fm, que isso nem deu certo ainda né?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, mas se dispôs a me ajudar.
<thds_fm> Kazenin, raramente isto se verifica.
<Kazenin> mas quando dá certo eu fico contente
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, nessas horas apelo para o binário do site da nvidia
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, boa tarde. :)
<thds_fm> Kazenin, terminando.
<thds_fm> Kazenin, pronto.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, reabre o tvtime
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, o problema é que sempre que sair novo driver terei que fazer tudo de novo...
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, boa chefão
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, mas vc acha que vai necessitar fazer isso tão cedo ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, feito
<thds_fm> .
<Geowany[work]> (11:40:30) Kazenin: peregrinator_six, nessas horas apelo para o binário do site da nvidia
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, não to criticando, só relatando um fato... ;)
<Geowany[work]> mas não tem o pacote?
<Geowany[work]> nvidia-glx
<Geowany[work]> algo assim
<Kazenin> nvidia-current no ubuntu
<Kazenin> thds_fm, apareceu imagem ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, não.
<peregrinator_six> bem, se for pelo driver ele já está baxado e o que baixei saiu ontem mesmo...
<Kazenin> thds_fm, faz o seguinte
<Kazenin> thds_fm, gestão de canais > desativar a detecção de sinal
<Kazenin> thds_fm, aí sintoniza o canal 3
<Kazenin> pra ver se aparece
<thds_fm> Kazenin, :(.
<thds_fm> Nada
<thds_fm> .
<Kazenin> thds_fm, na minha não precisei fazer nada além de sintonizar os canais
<Kazenin> mais nada
<Kazenin> nem mexi em tuner nem nada
<thds_fm> Irei reiniciar
<thds_fm> ;
<Kazenin> tá
<thds_fm> Kazenin, agora quando digito o comando me apresentado a seguinte mensagem.
<thds_fm> Kazenin, tvtime-scanner --device /dev/video0
<thds_fm> Kazenin,   Nenhum sintonizador encontrado na entrada 0. Se tiver um, por favor
<thds_fm>     seleccione outra entrada diferente usando --input=<número>.
<Kazenin> vixi
<Kazenin> thds_fm, tenta então tvtime-scanner --device /dev/video1
<thds_fm> Kazenin, nada.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, brother.....
<Kazenin> lspci | grep SAA
<Kazenin> será que o sistema não reconheceu mais ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, 04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<Kazenin> oxi !
<Kazenin> ainda tá aí
<thds_fm> Kazenin, no aguardo.
<Kazenin> thds_fm, ubuntu 11.04 né ?
<thds_fm> Kazenin, sim.
<Kazenin> tô usando 10.04 aqui... não sei se tem alguma coisa a ver
<Kazenin> =/
<Kazenin> pensando... pensando....
<thds_fm> Kazenin, até hoje pela manhã possuía o 10.4.
<Kazenin> poutz
<thds_fm> Kazenin, hehe.
<Kazenin> o 10.04 tá estável demais
<Kazenin> muito bom
<Kazenin> não migro dele agora de jeito nenhum
<Kazenin> deixa lançar o 12.04 LTS aí saio fora
<Kazenin> por enquanto sem chance
<naufragoweb> Kazenin: Concordo em genero, numero e grau... para maquinas de produção, só versões LTS
<Kazenin> naufragoweb, ô loko pode crer brow
<Kazenin> nem em casa eu utilizo versões "unstable"
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, vou cair pra o Ubuntu 11.04 sem o unity... http://www.pinguyos.com/ :D
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, diz ai meu patrão, boa tarde. :)
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, hehehehe deve ser melhor que o mint né
<thds_fm> Um usuário daqui que me influenciou a migrar.
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, filezinho, to com ele aqui e já testei em live DVD, SHOW! :D
<thds_fm> 10.4 >> 11.4
<Kazenin> mará !
<peregrinator_six> to instalando ele aqui no pen pra botar pra dentro do hd! ^^
<Kazenin> DVD não é mais rápido não ?
<peregrinator_six> dvd deu erro... :p
<Kazenin> vixi
<peregrinator_six> mas o .iso tá integro! ;)
<Kazenin> por isso que eu sempre instalo em modo texto
<Kazenin> sem erro
<peregrinator_six> e por isso que de hoje até as 6 horas semre intalarei sistema pelo live pen... :D
<peregrinator_six> *sempre...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<thds_fm> Kazenin, nossa.
<naufragoweb> grande peregrinador_six ... boas tardes, brother!
<Kazenin> Thales, ??
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, :)
<thds_fm> Alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar a placa ENLTV-FM3 no ubuntu 11.04?
<coxudo> Boa tarde a todos...  xD alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o driver da minha placa de video?? sou novo com linux e to apanhando aqui para fazer a instalação...
<coxudo> Boa tarde a todos...  xD alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o driver da minha placa de video?? sou novo com linux e to apanhando aqui para fazer a instalação...
<coxudo> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar placa de video radeon HD 5450 ???
<Kazenin> alguém sabe instalar aí galera ?
<Kazenin> o módulo da ATI HD 5450 ?
<Kazenin> pra ajudar o colega aí ?
<Kazenin> só manjo de Nvidia
<Kazenin> XD
<Kazenin> coxudo, versão do ubuntu
<coxudo> Kazenin, cara como vejo isso??
<coxudo> Kazenin, sou novo.. instalei isso hj.... indicação de um amigo.. xD
<Kazenin> coxudo, vc baixou qual versão ?
<Kazenin> ou foi alguém que instalou pra vc ?
<coxudo> Kazenin, eu mesmo instalei é facil instalar... ele acha quase tudo sozinho... kkkk
<coxudo> Kazenin, cara eu baixei a penultima versão se nao me engano
<coxudo> Kazenin, 10.10?
<Kazenin> huuumm
<Kazenin> deixa eu ver se encontro alguma coisa
<coxudo> Kazenin, achei aki
<coxudo> Kazenin, Você está usando Ubuntu 10.10 - o Maverick Meerkat - lançado em outubro de 2010 e mantido até abril de 2012.
<Kazenin> maravilha
<Kazenin> xeuver se encontro algo
<coxudo> Kazenin, eu tentei achar algo aqui tb mais ta dificil....   to gostando muito de linux achei bem mais rapido que windows
<Kazenin> coxudo, sem comparação isso
<coxudo> Kazenin, é estou vendo... cara meu pc é um COREi3 com 4GB DDR3 o linux le todo os 4GB de memoria??
<Kazenin> coxudo, sim e até mais
<coxudo> nossa legal...
<Kazenin> coxudo, faz um teste abre um terminal: Aplicativos > acessórios terminal  e digita: "free -m" sem as aspas e cola o que aparecer embaixo
<coxudo> Kazenin, cesar@cx:~$ free -m            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3892       1070       2822          0        120        556 -/+ buffers/cache:        392       3499 Swap:          433          0        433
<Kazenin> 3892
<Kazenin> tá aí os 4 GB
<coxudo> olha
<coxudo> :D
<coxudo> Kazenin, vc sabe me dizer como faço para criar senha e login do root?
<Kazenin> coxudo, o certo é sempre usar o sudo e deixar o root desativado por segurança
<coxudo> Kazenin, então mais eu tb nem configurei senha do root
<coxudo> meu linux acabo de ser instalado.. ta freco
<coxudo> xD
<xispirito> coxudo, auhhuahua
<coxudo> xispirito, ???
<Kazenin> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English coxu
<Kazenin> coxudo
<xispirito> nada, esqueçe
<Kazenin> o link do download do "driver"
<coxudo> xispirito, hahahaha
<coxudo> Kazenin, então cara como defino senha do root?
<coxudo> é com sudo?
<xispirito> ubuntu adotou mesmo aquela historia de 1mb=1000kb?
<coxudo> Kazenin, vc sabe como instala e configura teamspeak???
<Kazenin> coxudo, nunca fiz
<coxudo> xD
<coxudo> Kazenin, vc usa linux faz tempo cara???
<Kazenin> coxudo, desde 2000
<Kazenin> XD
<coxudo> legal..
<Kazenin> no tempo que o negócio era "brabo"
<coxudo> Kazenin, para instalar o flash para ver video no youtube é facil???
<Kazenin> hoje em dia tá tudo sussa
<Kazenin> coxudo, demais
<coxudo> to tentando achar aqui
<coxudo> kkk
<Kazenin> coxudo, vou te passar um link aqui que tá a explicação mastigadinha
<coxudo> Kazenin, obrigado cara....   =)
<coxudo> até acostumar com tudo novo...
<coxudo> muitos comandos eu vejo aqui... coisa meio complicada
<Kazenin> ainda não achei nada mais prático que isso http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<coxudo> Kazenin, vc está usando a ultima versão do linux???
<Kazenin> coxudo, uso o 10.04 Ubunutu
<coxudo> eu to baixando a ultima versão...
<coxudo> ele pediu pra atualizar...
<coxudo> não da nada né??
<Kazenin> coxudo, vou na teoria do meu amigo Geowany
<Kazenin> descubra você mesmo !
<Kazenin> XD
<coxudo> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<coxudo> demoro
<coxudo> vai demorar 1hora e poco
<fslima0> 11.10 ja esta proximo neh?
<fslima0> lol
<Kazenin> nossa
<Kazenin> outubro tá bem aí
<Kazenin> XD
<Geowany> quem citou meu nick em vão?
<Geowany> =x
<fslima0> eu nao Geowany
<Kazenin> nem eu Geowany
<coxudo> haWEIAAW
<coxudo> alguem ai sabe me dizer como usar teamspeak no linux???
<coxudo> essa versão do linux 11.04 é alpha???
<coxudo> opa
<coxudo> quer dizer é Beta teste???
<Geowany> coxudo: ela foi, um dia...
<coxudo> Geowany, tipo essa nova versão que vai sair em outubro que vcs estão falando... vai ser atualização dessa 10.04?
<Geowany> coxudo: 10.04 é lts
<Geowany> a proxima lts vai ser provavelmente a 12.04
<Geowany> coxudo: a 11.10 vai ser o proximo upgrade
<coxudo> cara desculpa pela minha ignorancia
<Geowany> coxudo: sem problemas
<coxudo> oque é lts?
<coxudo> instalei linux hj
<Geowany> coxudo: long term support
<coxudo> humm   =)
<Geowany> ou seja, vc tem uma distribuição mais estável pq nenhum recurso é acrescentado, apenas correções
<Geowany> coxudo: bastante aconselhada pra quem quer um computador simplesmente funcionando bem, sem se preocupar com erros de programas em fase de teste
<coxudo> tendi pq eu to usando a versao 10.10... e agora ta atualizando para a 11.04
<Geowany> não que a "ultima versão normal" não seja estável
<Geowany> coxudo: é...atualize...
<Geowany> atualização "normal"
<coxudo> é ta baixando vai demorar so 1 hora e meia
<coxudo> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> se não quer ter enchimento de saco com muitos downloads de upgrades...use a LTS
<Geowany> ela pede bem menos downloads
<coxudo> entendi... mais para eu saber se minha versão é LTS eu vejo isso aqui mesmo ??
<coxudo> ou tem que procurar aonde baxa algo assim?
<Geowany> coxudo: a sua é a 10.10, não é lts
<Geowany> a lts atual é a 10.04
<coxudo> humm
<coxudo> então a 11.04 seria lts?
<Geowany> coxudo: não...
<coxudo> pq so foi instalar e pediu atualização
<coxudo> do sistema
<coxudo> =)
<coxudo> a cara mais nao da muita dor de cabeça essas versões que não são LTS?
<Geowany> coxudo: se vc não ficar fuçando muito, não é pra dar não...
<coxudo> vixi
<coxudo> então so to vendo
<coxudo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> coxudo: na verdade, eu nem uso mais ubuntu
<coxudo> pq cara meu amigo conhece legal linux
<Geowany> =)
<coxudo> o meu amigo q indico linux
<coxudo> ele meche com slackware
<coxudo> ta certo o nome?
<Geowany> coxudo: tá sim
<Geowany> coxudo: mas distro nenhuma define nivel de conhecimento de um usuário
<coxudo> vc usa qual versão??
<Geowany> tem muito "slacker" que usa o sistema pra tocar musica pelo terminal
<coxudo> Geowany, entendi... a ele usa linux a uns 2 anos cara
<Geowany> e tem muito "ubuntu user" que administra grandes redes
<Geowany> coxudo: na verdade, não se chamam versões...
<Geowany> e sim "distribuições", ou simplemente "distros"
<Geowany> vc perguntar qual a versão do teu linux...
<Geowany> a resposta certa seria 2.6.32-5
<Geowany> agora a distribuição que uso é o Debian
<Geowany> coxudo: secundariamente uso ubuntu ou slackware
<Geowany> ubuntu para usuários finais...e slackware para algum aprendizado especifico...
<Geowany> que posso muito bem fazer no debian tmb...
<Geowany> é mais questão de desafio mesmo
<coxudo> Geowany, legal cara...
<coxudo> cara eu tava vendo uns videos aqui...
<coxudo> Geowany, como faz para fazer akeles efeitos de quadrado na tela
<coxudo> o cara minimiza a tela e ela pega fogo
<coxudo> Geowany, vc sabe me dizer isso é programa que tem q baixar para fazer esses negocios??
<Geowany> coxudo: é o compiz
<coxudo> isso eu acho nakele programa chamado gerenciador de pacotes synaptic?
<Geowany> coxudo: sim
<Geowany> compiz-fusion e fusion-icon
<coxudo> Geowany, o legal cara vou ver oque faço aqui...
<coxudo> Geowany, deu um erro
<coxudo> Geowany, E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Não foi possível trancar o diretório de download
<Geowany> coxudo: vc está atualizando, certo?
<coxudo> aé
<coxudo> sim
<coxudo> kkk
<coxudo> fail
<Maninho> court_jester: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Geowany> Maninho: não..ele tá atualizando
<Geowany> ai o software que ta fazendo atualização está usando o apt
<Maninho> sim eu sei
<Maninho> nao li a 2 linha apos ele ter dito
<coxudo> Geowany, cara como faço para definiar senha pro root??
<thds_fm> coxudo, até agora?
<Geowany> coxudo: abre um terminal
<thds_fm> Geowany, onde se encontra o Greyson?
<coxudo> thds_fm, cara vc esta me confundido com alguem
<Geowany> digite
<Geowany> sudo su
<Geowany> depois digite sua senha de usuário
<coxudo> thds_fm, nem sei quem é a pessoa q vc esta perguntando
<Geowany> ele vai ficar com # no lugar de um $
<Geowany> ai basta digitar
<Geowany> passwd
<thds_fm> coxudo, você estava convesando com ele.
<thds_fm> conversando*
<coxudo> Vlw
<Geowany> thds_fm: não faço idéia, quando ela sai assim de uma vez, provavelmente ele foi sequestrado por uma loira de seios fartos num civic preto vidro fumê e foi levado até um motel mais proximo
<Geowany> quando ele*
<thds_fm> Geowany, eheh
<thds_fm> ;
<coxudo> :D
<coxudo> Geowany, o comando sudo serve so para quando vou instalar algum programa que precisa da senha root??
<thds_fm> Geowany, possui o email dele?
<Geowany> thds_fm: relaxa, mais tarde ele entra
<Geowany> ele deve tá enrolado
<Geowany> coxudo: na verdade, no ubuntu por padrão, nem precisa de senha de root
<coxudo> Geowany, pq sabe me dizer??
<Geowany> coxudo: pq ja vem com o sudo configurado
<coxudo> Geowany, sudo seria a senha root certo?
<coxudo> Geowany, por ex:   sudo nomedo programa certo?
<Platao> aiiii
<Duka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal!
<thds_fm> Boa tarde, a paz!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe como adicionar o idioma portugues no broffice?
<Duka_Aprendiz> ou se tem como...
<coxudo> aleluia senhor termino de atualizar
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/deixando-o-openoffice-em-portugues/
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: Blz , brigado....
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: o firewall do 10.10 era em portugues tem como traduzir?
<tay> boa tarde
<tay> alguém domina particionamento de disco?
<Max_rB> acho que fiz besteira com uma partição NTFS
<Max_rB> minha tabela de partição ta assim; /dev/sda1 partição NTFS ponto de montagem /dados ... e /dev/sda2 ext4 ponto de montagem /
<Max_rB> esse /dados não consigo acessare
<coxudo> alguem usa a ultima versão do ubuntu???
<Duka_Aprendiz> <coxudo>:to na 11.04
<coxudo> cara ta tudo diferente do 10.10
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, cara como faço pra instalar akele treco que faz os efeitos na area de trabalho
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, acho que chama champz
<coxudo> alguem me ajuda como faço pra ativar o compiz????
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:cubo ?
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, cara seila ... instalei td
<coxudo> :D
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, vc sabe??
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-nova-forma-de-instalar-ubuntu/
<unity-again> naufragoweb: ?
<virtu> e ae
<Max_rB> alguém domina particionamento de disco?
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, vou ver
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:ou vai em aplicativos central de programas e digita compiz
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, então cara eu ja fiz isso
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:cara vai pelo tutorial do link
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz,
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz,  ok
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:deu certo?
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, cara como seu se deu certo???
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, sou novo com linux...  comecei hj
<coxudo> xD
<sergio_> aow pessoal td certo
<sergio_> alguem pode me ajudar com um problema no banshee?
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:cara se tu for pelo aplicativos> central de prog> pesq por compzi instala o compiz eo o config avançada
<Guest28020> esquece gente, comeco a funcionar =D
<Guest28020> vlw
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, aonde entro em aplicativos??
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:no canto sup esquerdo
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, central de programas ubuntu???
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:isso
<coxudo> eu eu faço oque agora??
<coxudo> xD
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, oque faço agora???
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:instala  compiz e config  avan(ccsm)
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, hahahaha e como faz pra instalar???
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, tentando achar aqui mais ta dificil
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:clica em no que quer instalar botao no lado dir instalar
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:clica em mais info
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, cara me desculpa mais não entendi nada que vc falou    =(
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:clica em obter programas
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:no lado dir sup pesq por compiz
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, cara vc sabe me dizer o nome dakele site que vc coloca foto??? ai fica mais facil ti mostrar
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:?
<coxudo> eu ate achei
<coxudo> mais e agora
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:clica em compiz
<coxudo> cara ele deve tar instalado
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, acho ta instalado
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:ok
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz,pq ta aki com sinal verde
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, e do lado direito remover
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:instala config  avan(ccsm)
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, estou certo?
<Duka_Aprendiz> coxudo:ta
<coxudo> Duka_Aprendiz, eai como faz para ver os efeitos??
<insert> .
<insert> licensed oi
<licensed> insert, opa
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__: tá ai... http://www.2shared.com/photo/ttHDmq0c/Unity_1.html
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> perguntinha: estou mexendo no plugin de condiguração do ubuntu 11.04 o do compiz
<shallwe> tem como eu fazer igual ao gnome 3? quando eu colocar o mouse no canto superior direito ele aparecer na tela em mini janelas todos os aplicativos abertos?
<shallwe> existe um plugin pra isso?
<shallwe> nao vale o plugin expo, esse só mostra as areas de trabalho
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-22
<andersoncarlos83> o pidgin deixa minhas contas do msn off line
<andersoncarlos83> eu vejo o pessoal on line
<andersoncarlos83> meu status esta disponivel e fico off para meus contatos
<andersoncarlos83> alguem ja viu isso?
<andersoncarlos83> achei no google para utilizar o msn pecan fiz isso mas não adiantou
<mne7> andersoncarlos83: usa emesene
<mne7> andersoncarlos84: ei vc é o andersoncarlos83 ?
<andersoncarlos83> mne7: opa!!!
<mne7> usa o emesene ai
<andersoncarlos83> o emesene num é multiprotolo
<andersoncarlos83> eu uso 2 msn
<andersoncarlos83> 2 gmail
<andersoncarlos83> 1 yahoo
<andersoncarlos83> facebbok
<andersoncarlos83> e irc no pidgin
<mne7> kopete entao
<mne7> mas cara vc usa 2 programas pidgin abertos ao mesmo tempo?
<andersoncarlos83> não
<andersoncarlos83> abri no outro pc para pegar um negocio
<andersoncarlos83> e abri o pidgin la tb sem querer
<andersoncarlos83> rs...
<andersoncarlos83> eu tenho um note e um pc e o problema ocorre nos 2
<Chaintech> andersoncarlos83, qual o problema?
<andersoncarlos83> o msn fica off
<andersoncarlos83> eu vejo todo mundo on
<andersoncarlos83> e eu fico off para o pessoal
<mne7> mas esse problema só ocorre quando vc loga com 2 clientes usando a mesma conta ne?
<andersoncarlos83> não
<mne7> nao to entendendo entao
<andersoncarlos83> liguei o note agora apra pegar um arquivo
<mne7> explica direito o problema
<andersoncarlos83> o dia todo eu to nessa
<andersoncarlos83> assim
<andersoncarlos83> eu uso o msn no pidgin
<Chaintech> Olha isso pode ser problema na tua conta de MSN
<andersoncarlos83> sera?
<mne7> cara eu nao entendo o que vc quer dizer com "eu uso msn no pidgin"
<Chaintech> já tentastes ver se ocorre o mesmo se usares o MSN do windows?
<mne7> MSN é um programa pra windows e pidgin eh um programa pra linux
<andersoncarlos83> nem tenho win aqui
<andersoncarlos83> eu sei
<mne7> explica direito pq nao ta fazendo sentido o que vc ta falando
<mne7> lol
<andersoncarlos83> mas num deveria ficar online
<Chaintech> mne7, o Pidgin não é apenas para Linux ele pode ser usado em outros SOs
<andersoncarlos83> eu uso msn no pidgin, o msn fica off para meus contatos
<mne7> Chaintech: mas nao é esse o caso, ele nao ta falando isso
<andersoncarlos83> meu status esta disponivel
<andersoncarlos83> vejo todo mundo on
<andersoncarlos83> mas eles me veem off
<mne7> Chaintech: ele ta falando que ta usando o MSN no Pidgin, e isso nao existe
<Milk> estou com  um  problema para criar um acesso ftp  no meu  linux ...  o config esta certinho , inclusive o usuario abre sua pasta local  , so que eu queria que ele enxergasse somente o seu diretorio
<Milk> alguem me ajuda  ?
<andersoncarlos83> como não
<andersoncarlos83> ?
<Chaintech> andersoncarlos83 deverias ficar on sim mas caso a tua conta esteja com algum problema sempre podes tambem testar logar em um MSN via WEB
<andersoncarlos83> quando vc vai em gerenciar contas tem o protocolo msn la
<mne7> ahhhh
<mne7> entendi
<mne7> LOL
<mne7> burrice minha
<mne7> vc ta usando o protocolo do MSN no pidgin, entendi
<Chaintech> mne7 ele está a falar que usa o protocolo MSN no Pidgin
<andersoncarlos83>  tipo o ebbudy?
<mne7> e vc nao fica online?
<andersoncarlos83> mne7: é, isso ai
<andersoncarlos83> não
<mne7> faz assim, pra facilitar o teste, cadastra vc mesmo no pidgin
<mne7> adiciona o seu proprio email no pidgin, como se vc fosse outra pessoa
<andersoncarlos83> eu fico on para mim
<mne7> ai vai aparecer seu nome e vc vai poder mandar msg pra vc mesmo
<andersoncarlos83> mas continuo off para pessoal
<mne7> mas se vc ficar online ali pra vc, é pq vc ta online
<andersoncarlos83> mas para as pessoas eu fico off
<mne7> se vc estiver offline pro pessoal, entao vc vai aparecer offline pra vc tb
<mne7> isso vai ajudar voce a achar o problema
<andersoncarlos83> mas eu ja me tenho como contato
<mne7> vc ta usando firewall?
<andersoncarlos83> eu fiz isso para ver se resolvia
<andersoncarlos83> acho que não
<mne7> PingaR0x: aew
<andersoncarlos83> eu reinstalei o ubuntu ontem
<andersoncarlos83> e num mechi em nada
<andersoncarlos83> só instalei alguns programas e atualizei
<Chaintech> andersoncarlos83, se usas conta Hotmail para MSN tenta ver se está tudo bem configurado lá
<mne7> mas tipo, vc aparece offline pra vc tb?
<andersoncarlos83> ***mexi***
<andersoncarlos83> não
<andersoncarlos83> apareço on para mim
<mne7> entendi
<mne7> mas entao, como vc sabe que o problema é ai?
<andersoncarlos83> mas direto o pessoal entra pelo facebook ou pelo gmail e pergunta pq eu to off no msn
<mne7> o problema pode ser lá no cara que ta vendo vc offline tb
<mne7> as vezes a rede do MSN da pau mesmo
<andersoncarlos83> mas é mais de uma pessoa
<mne7> mas tipo, as vezes acontece essas coisas com o MSN
<PingaR0x> olá
<mne7> hoje é sábado, pode ser sobrecarga la
<andersoncarlos83> é uma M...
<PingaR0x> mne7, que que vc veio parar aki o troll
<PingaR0x> mne7, huahua
<mne7> PingaR0x: aiuehiauhe
<andersoncarlos83> então ams nos dias de semana tb ocorre
<Chaintech> pode tb ser que esses teus amigos estejam com virus no MSN deles
<mne7> PingaR0x: o cara ta com problema no MSN, ele ta online, mas aparece offline pros amigos dele
<PingaR0x> que que ele ta usando?
<andersoncarlos83> pidgin
<andersoncarlos83> ubuntu
<mne7> pidgin
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> bem o msn novo
<PingaR0x> acabou suportando um negocio chamado multiplo login
<PingaR0x> as vezes vc ta invi em algum desse multiplos login
<PingaR0x> com isso vc vai ficar offline
<PingaR0x> tem que verse nao esqueceu msn aberto em algum lugar
<andersoncarlos83> atualizei o pidgin faz umas 2 horas
<mne7> ei andersoncarlos83 escuta o que o PingaR0x falou
<andersoncarlos83> PingaR0x:  como vou saber se é isso de esquecer aberto em algum lugar
<mne7> vc disse que tava usando 2 clientes ai
<mne7> o outro nao ta invisivel nao? ou vc saiu sem desconectar?
<andersoncarlos83> mas o outro ta fechado
<PingaR0x> andersoncarlos83, boa pergunta huauha so lembrando
<andersoncarlos83> o celular ta desconectado e o note tb tá
<andersoncarlos83> só to com o pc ligado
<mne7> eu ja vi essas coisas acontecendo, inclusive comigo no windows mesmo, mas era problema na de sobrecarga na rede do MSN Live
<PingaR0x> andersoncarlos83, eu to flando que pode SER, faça o seguinte utilize outro programa para entrar no msn como o empathy
<Chaintech> andersoncarlos83 toda a tua lista de amigos te vê off ou só alguns?
<andersoncarlos83> vou ver aqui
<andersoncarlos83> legal todo mundo inativo
<andersoncarlos83> rs...
<Chaintech> lol
<andersoncarlos83> sabado a noite é fogo...rs
<mne7> cara vc deve ta off só pra alguns
<mne7> isso deve ser problema de sobrecarga
<mne7> amanha isso vai estar normal vc vai ver
<Chaintech> mne7 se ele tiver off para algum quer dizer que o problema não é dele mas sim das maquinas ou contas de quem o vê off
<mne7> Chaintech: sim
<andersoncarlos83> sei lá
<andersoncarlos83> ta estranho isso
<Milk> alguem pode me ajudar  com problema no ftp ?
<mne7> tipo, se vc tem vc mesmo cadastrado na sua lista de amigos, e vc aparece online é pq vc ta online mesmo
<Chaintech> que problema é esse com ftp Milk
<mne7> é preciso ir lá no servidor e mudar seu status para que vc possar se ver na lista saca?
<Gallus> alguem sabe habilitar o protocolo apt no firefox4
<PingaR0x> Gallus, plugin
<Gallus> tem um plugin?
<PingaR0x> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/protocolo-apt/1011816/
<PingaR0x> Gallus, é um pouco antigo mais serve
<PingaR0x> Gallus, google é seu amigo
<boby> nmftjk
<Milk> entao eu instalei o linux  pela primeira vez nao manjo nada  ...  instalei  um conf de um site bresileiro  .. ate ai normal  *proftpd  ,  o problema acontece que quando o usuario abre o diretorio dele  , ele consegue enxergar os outros diretorios acima
<boby> nbhgnfxnm
<PingaR0x> Milk, eh so fazer o sistema de permissao do sistema ficar 700
<andersoncarlos83> mne7: isso foi apra mim? (? preciso ir l? no servidor e mudar seu status para que vc possar se ver na lista saca?)
<Milk> como que eu faco  ?
<Milk> lia algo do tipo mas  parece que nao deu  !!
<Milk> acho que nao acertei o comando  chmod 700
<mne7> andersoncarlos83: tipo, se vc aparece online pra vc mesmo, é pq vc ta online
<mne7> andersoncarlos83: se a pessoa nao está vendo vc online deve ser problema dela, ou da rede
<andersoncarlos83> deve ser
<andersoncarlos83> vlw galera
<Chaintech> Milk servidor de ftp no Linux é para pros XD
<andersoncarlos83> brigadão pela ajuda
<mne7> andersoncarlos83: blz
<Milk> entao quero aprender rs..
<Milk> inclusive estou usando um  pro rs. proftps
<mne7> Milk: qual linux vc ta usando ai?
<Milk> debian  6,0
<Gallus> não, aptlinex não funciona
<mne7> Milk: isso nao é pq vc nao tem permissão pra ir no diretorio?
<Milk> deixa eu mandar meu conf
<andersoncarlos83> outra duvida, no irc pelo pidgin os letras com acentos aparecem como sinal de interrogação, tem como corrigir isso?
<Chaintech> andersoncarlos83 para IRC acho o X-Chat melhor
<Milk> ############################################################
<Milk> ############  Minhas Regras - c4rl0s d1a5  #################
<Milk> ############################################################
<Milk> # Incluir DSO modulos (Não mexer)
<Milk> Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf
<Milk> #Desativa suporte a IPv6
<Milk> UseIPv6    off
<Milk> ###########################################################
<Milk> #Definir como servidor padrão
<Milk> DefaultServer         on
<Milk> #Exibir links simbólicos
<Milk> ShowSymlinks         on
<Milk> #Nome do Servidor
<Milk> ServerName         "fileserver"
<Milk> #Tipo do Servidor ( StandAlone ou Inetd )
<Milk> #Obs: Se usar inetd descomentar a linha ftp stream .. .. .. .. no arquivo /etc/inetd.conf
<Milk> ServerType               inetd
<Milk> #Não mostrar mensagem de boas-vindas até usuário tiver autenticado
<Milk> DeferWelcome         off
<Milk> #Os Usuários não poderão sair de seu diretório home
<Milk> DefaultRoot ~
<Milk> #Não permite o login do usuário root
<Milk> RootLogin off
<Milk> #Não exibe informações sobre que tipo de servidor está rodando
<Milk> ServerIdent on "Bem-Vindo ao servidor FTP"
<Milk> #Não requer que os usuários tenham um shell válido
<Milk> RequireValidShell off
<Milk> #Bloqueia usuários baseando-se no arquivo /etc/ftpusers
<Milk> UseFtpUsers on
<Milk> #Máximo de usuários autenticados
<Milk> MaxClientsPerHost 4 ''Número máximo de usuários conectados atingido''
<Milk> #Numero Máximo de tentativas de login (para melhor segurança deixe 3)
<Milk> MaxLoginAttempts 10
<Milk> #Log de transferencia e do sistema ftp
<Milk> TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/xferlog
<Milk> SystemLog   /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log
<ElDeablo> Oo
<Milk> #Tempo Máximo sem transferência de dados
<Milk> TimeoutNoTransfer 600
<Milk> #Tempo Máximo com transferência parada(travada)
<Milk> TimeoutStalled 600
<Milk> #Tempo Máximo conectado mas sem troca de dados
<ElDeablo> coitado do buffer
<Milk> TimeoutIdle 1200
<Milk> #Usar fuso horario universal
<Milk> MultilineRFC2228      on
<Milk> # Usuário e grupo que o servidor irá rodar
<Milk> User            proftpd
<Milk> Group            nogroup
<Milk> Define o número máximo de processos filho para ser gerado(Contra ataque DoS
<mne7> pera
<Milk> MaxInstances         30
<Milk> #Maskara padrão para criação de arquivos
<Milk> Umask            022  022
<mne7> cancela isso milk
<Milk> # Sobreescrever arquivo ?
<Milk> AllowOverwrite         on
<Milk> # Porta padrão do servidor
<Milk> Po
<Milk> entrar entra  loga bonitinhu
<mne7> nao faz isso cara
<Milk> cai na  pasata do usuario direitinho  , so que o problema e que se ele  clicar em diretorio acima aparece as pastas  que  tem fora
<mne7> nao cola coisas assim no chat nao
<mne7> posta num site
<Milk> ta ruim  ?
<mne7> http://codepad.org/
<andersoncarlos83> rs...
<mne7> posta nesse site a sua config
<ElDeablo> pastebin foi extinto?
<PingaR0x> ElDeablo, nao mais ele eh xeio de lixo
<mne7> ou nesse ai tb
<mne7> http://pastebin.com/
<mne7> pode ser
<PingaR0x> ElDeablo, eu sou mais http://dpaste.com
<ElDeablo> PingaR0x eu sou mais o http://paste.pocoo.org/
<mne7> PingaR0x: pra vc que programa é melhor o http://codepad.org/
<PingaR0x> pod ser tbm
<PingaR0x> dpaste tá otimo
<PingaR0x> ele eh leve e feito com django
<PingaR0x> entao ja era
<PingaR0x> mne7, mais fio nao vi sua resposta como é que se veio parar aki? huahua veio ajudar ?
<mne7> mas o codepad tem inclusive debugador online
<mne7> PingaR0x: o canal do arch ta meio parado
<mne7> PingaR0x: ai vim pra ca
<PingaR0x> mne7, tindi
<mne7> aiuehaiuehiea
<PingaR0x> mne7, aprende as coisas ai pra me ajudar a dar conta da demanda
<mne7> mas eu to aki pra aprender
<mne7> aiuheheia
<ElDeablo>  ahhahahaha /topic
<PingaR0x> Milk, sua mask ja ta começo errada eh 0022 nao 022
<Gallus> não tem jeito de reconhecer o protocolo apt já tentei o aptlinex e o apturl
<Milk> deixa corrigindo entao
<Milk> blz arrumei !!!
<Milk> mais alguma coisa  ?
<PingaR0x> Gallus, fico devendo nao uso apt no navegador e mto menos firefox
<Gallus> hehe tudo bem
<mne7> mas pra que usar apt no navegador?
<Gallus> qual navegador vc usa só de curiosidade? o chromium?
<PingaR0x> Gallus, e por uso pessoal recomendo aptitude ao invez de apt-get
<PingaR0x> Gallus, chrome sou google fan boy
<Gallus> hehe
<PingaR0x> mais uso ele tbm
<PingaR0x> mais prefiro o outro icone hahua
<mne7> o aptitude ja nao tem um frontend?
<PingaR0x> nope
<PingaR0x> é um alternativo ao apt-get
<PingaR0x> resolve melhor as dependencias
<mne7> esqueci o nome, sinapse ou algo assim
<mne7> synapse nao?
<PingaR0x> synaptic
<mne7> isso
<PingaR0x> esse que eh  front-end
<mne7> vc usa debian tb eh?
<PingaR0x> mne7, uso bsd,arch, e sou velho user debian/slack
<mne7> PingaR0x: eita que viciado
<PingaR0x> mne7, se quiser pode por os X na lista tbm
<PingaR0x> mne7, nada trokei de distro faz um tempo
<PingaR0x> uns anos na realidade
<mne7> mas qual a sua distro principal?
<PingaR0x> arch
<Chaintech> ui
<Gallus> a minha era opensuse
<Chaintech> arch XD
<Chaintech> lá se vai a tua segurança
<Chaintech> XD
<PingaR0x> Chaintech, nao eh o lugar para de discutir sobre o assunto
<Chaintech> claro
<Gallus> mas tava me enchendo o saco as diferenças de versões entre o opensuse e o ubuntu no netbook, por isso troquei pro kubuntu
<Chaintech> até pq estamos em uma canal de Ubuntu derivado do bom Debian
<Chaintech> Gallus um SO bom para Netbooks é JoliClod the best XD
<PingaR0x> eita bixiga
<mne7> eu sou novato e suspeito pra falar qualquer coisa =p
<PingaR0x> o cara era do joapao
<PingaR0x> uhaahuahua
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> blx
<mne7> caraca eh mesmo
<mne7> dion.ne.jp
<PingaR0x> sim
<mne7> o.o
<PingaR0x> MarconM, e ai moco
<PingaR0x> nao sou o uncio que to me fudendo num sabado a noite
<PingaR0x> fazendo TCC kkk
<MarconM> comé q ta
<MarconM> kk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu ja to indo pra casa das menin as
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> casa das prima
<MarconM> xD
<PingaR0x> ./troll
<PingaR0x> offtopic
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<PingaR0x> jaja ban na gente
<MarconM> i know ... relax
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<mne7> PingaR0x: vou assistir um filme que começou aqui, depois eu volto pra te perturbar mais
<mne7> fui
<PingaR0x> ok
<Chaintech> bom filme mne7
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<botinha> tem algum canal sobre html?
<Chaintech> boas noites botinha
<PingaR0x> botinha, se pah #html?
<botinha> PingaR0x, obrigado man
<WHolanda> O iptables vem instalado por padrão?
<botinha> amigos como atualizo o firefox para a versao 4 no ubuntu 10.10
<xGrind> botinha; usa ppa
<botinha> xGrind, amigo pode me ajudar nau sei o que eh ppa
<xGrind> blz
<xGrind> botinha; segue esse tutorial
<xGrind> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/instale-o-fantstico-firefox-4-no-ubuntu-10-10/
<botinha> xGrind, vou acessar e volto
<xGrind> ok
<ZNC> back.....
<redhandMobile> boa noite, pessoal.
<flavio> Oi Galera!
<Guest72090> Estou com um problema aqui!
<Guest72090> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest72090> é o seguinte..
<Guest72090> quando estou fazendo download no Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits, não consigo navegar...
<Guest72090> alguém tem ideia do que possa está acontecendo?
<flawin> Gente, alguém pode me ajudar a resolver um problema aqui?
<mne7> qual problema?
<mne7> flawin: eh quando se está baixando um arquivo grande da internet, consumindo toda a banda disponível fica dificil navegar mesmo
<flawin> mne7: Até vendo vídeos no youtube isso acontece..
<mne7> claro
<flawin> você usa Ubuntu 32 ou 64 bits?
<mne7> nao
<mne7> mas isso acontece com qualquer sistema
<flawin> cara, as páginas simplesmente não abrem!
<botinha> xGrind, amigo obrigado atualizado o firefox bingo!!
<mne7> se vc está consumindo toda a banda da internet com um download nao vai conseguir navegar
<xGrind> botinha; \o
<xGrind> botinha; dava pra criar atalho baixando do site do firefox msm. mas por ppa atualiza sozinho. é melhor ;)
<mne7> flawin: o que vc pode fazer é utilizar algum programa pra realizar downloads limitando a banda
<flawin> mne7: antes eu usava o celular como modem e mesmo baixando eu conseguia navegar..
<flawin> a conexão era discada.
<flawin> agora estou usando velox...
<flawin> roteado..
<botinha> xGrind, amigo dessa maneira foi muito mais pratica, depois eu  vi uma forma no blog do Godin que como fazer na unha
<xGrind> botinha; eu fazia daquele jeito. só q do jeito q te passei é mais facil
<botinha> xGrind, com certeza mais obrigado pela presteza a ajuda...
<mne7> flawin: mas isso depende de varios fatores, se o que vc está baixando estiver num servidor rapido que esteja lhe enviando a uma velocidade igual ou superior a capacidade do seu velox, vai fazer o download usar toda a sua banda disponivel e vc nao vai conseguir navegar mesmo
<flawin> mne7: o meu velox é de 300k
<flawin> o download crava em 32,2 kbps
<xGrind> botinha; \o
<mne7> flawin: pois entao, eh isso mesmo
<mne7> flawin: como vc quer navegar se vc está utilizando os 32,2k disponiveis num download?
<mne7> flawin: estranho seria se vc conseguisse navegar ne
<mne7> flawin: pra resolver isso tem varias formas
<flawin> mne7: diz ai..
<mne7> flawin: vc pode realizar download com algum programa que permita vc controlar a largura da bando utilizada no download saca?
<mne7> largura de banda *
<flawin> alguma sugestão?
<mne7> tipo, vc configura o programa pra fazer o download utilizando 12kbp, ai vc fica com o restante pra navegacao
<flawin> conhece algum programa?
<mne7> tem varios programas que faz isso
<rodrigo> Boa noite povão...Alguém mais além de mim com problemas no mouse ? ubuntu 11.04 muito louco aqui gente!!!
<mne7> qualquer gerenciador de download faz
<mne7> tipo
<JMandl> rodrigo: Quais problemas você vem enfrentando ...
<mne7> flawin: eu uso o trickle no arch linux pra isso
<rodrigo> Vou tentar descrever, o ponteiro do mouse fica lento e trava do nada parece problemas de vídeo algo assim :s
<mne7> flawin: mas no ubuntu deve ter outros mais faceis
<rodrigo> acho que sou o único a passar por esse problema :S ... amigos usando no dia dia redondinho e eu chorando haaaa :s
<flawin> mne7: cara, e quanto ao 64 bits.. a galera diz que não é recomendado usar
<flawin> o que você acha?
<flawin> as vezes meu Ubuntu encerra a sessão do nada...
<mne7> flawin: isso nao tem nada  a ver com 64 bits, nem com linux, isso é uma questao de rede
<mne7> flawin: vc pode limitar a banda até utilizando o roteador, nao é o ubuntu que ta fazendo isso nao
<JMandl> rodrigo: geralmente mouse não dá problemas ....
<flawin> entendo, mas pergunto quanto ao uso do sistema de modo geral mesmo..
<mne7> flawin: vc faz o download utilizando qual programa?
<rodrigo> Muito estranho estou usando em um Notebook ... em alguns casos o touch trava ou fica lento.
<JMandl> qual notebook é o seu rodrigo?
<flawin> o gerenciador do firefox mesmo.
<mne7> flawin: o firefox podia vir com uma opcao pra gente configurar o limite de banda dos downloads ne cara?
<mne7> flawin: seria otimo isso
<flawin> mne7: pois é!
<flawin> quem sabe nas próximas versões!
<mne7> mas tipo, no meu caso aqui eu uso linha de console pra fazer downloads
<flawin> sei..
<mne7> eu faço o comando no console tipo assim:  trickle -u 1 -d 12 wget www.blabla.com/download.zip
<mne7> onde o 12 é o limite de 12kbps
<flawin> legal.
<mne7> eh meio primitivo, mas ai nao da lag na minha conexao
<mne7> no windows tem o getright lembra?
<flawin> não, nunca usei..
<mne7> no linux com ctz tem isso tb
<flawin> eu usava o flashget..
<mne7> só q eu nao sei de um programa no linux pra isso
<mne7> ai
<mne7> eh isso entao
<mne7> usa esse
<mne7> ai vc configura o flashget pra usar só metade da sua banda disponivel ai no velox, no seu caso, 15kbps
<flawin> aqui eu tenho instalado o Gwget
<mne7> pode ser qualquer um que tenha onde configurar a banda a ser utilizada
<flawin> só que não sei como faço pra ele gerenciar os download automático...
<mne7> nao é só copiar o link e colar nele?
<mne7> ou arrastar o link pra dentro dele
<flawin> tem essa opção tambem
<mne7> mas isso ai pra iniciar automatico eu acho que da pra configurar no firefox
<flawin> será?
<mne7> s
<flawin> como?
<mne7> alias to vendo aki, acho q nao tem nao
<mne7> nao sei dizer
<mne7> arrasta o link ou copia e cola
<flawin> mne7: cara, vc usa 64 bits?
<flawin> estou pensando em voltar pra o 32 bits..
<mne7> flawin: eu uso 32bits pq minha cpu é de 32
<mne7> se minha cpu fosse de 64 eu iria usar de 64 com ctz
<mne7> pra aproveitar toda a capacidade da cpu
<mne7> =p
<mne7> cara isso ai é a sua net que nao ta aguentando o seu computador xDD
<flawin> mne7: cara, não sei mas acho que o Ubuntu 11.04 está meio instável..
<mne7> flawin: ai eu nao sei
<mne7> mas isso ai do seu download estar usando toda a sua banda é motivo pra vc ficar feliz
<flawin> as vezes quando eu estou navegando, não é sempre, o ubuntu encerra a sessão..
<flawin> do nada!
<flawin> quando eu usava 32 bits, isso nunca me aconteceu!
<flawin> o sistema funcionava redondinho...
<mne7> mmmm
<flawin> :)
<mne7> ai eu ja nao sei
<mne7> eu nao uso ubuntu
<jonatasnona> flawin, parece que isso é um problema da versão 64bits
<mne7> eu acho que li em algum lugar que nao existe flash pra 64 bits ainda
<mne7> o plugin do flash
<mne7> nao sei direito
<jonatasnona> flawin, a máquina de um amigo padece do mesmo mal de encerramento de sessão
<mne7> talves as páginas que utilizem flash estejam dando problema por falta de uma versao flash pra 64 bits
<flawin> jonatasnona: cara, instalei o flash 64 bits.
<mne7> nao sei como eh isso
<mne7> ja saiu o flash pra 64 bits entao?
<flawin> hoje eu estava no facebook vendo umas fotos quando de repente..
<flawin> mne7: Sim!
<mne7> mas tipo
<flawin> acho que pode ser alguma coisa com o flash mesmo.
<mne7> esse problema deu depois que vc instalou o flash?
<jonatasnona> flawin, talvez seja esse o problema
<flawin> não sei te dizer!
<mne7> eu acho que sim em
<flawin> Só sei que quando a foto abriu já era..
<mne7> pq eu vi várias pessoas reclamando do flash em 64 bits
<mne7> tem que ver se saiu mesmo flash pra 64 bits ou foi alguma compilacao independente
<mne7> sei la
<mne7> faz um teste ai
<mne7> descobre um site que vc nao consegue abrir
<mne7> pq geralmente ocorre sempre no mesmo site isso ne?
<mne7> ai vc remove o flash e tenta denovo
<mne7> se abriu é isso po
<mne7> o tenso eh que o navegador costuma ser a principal aplicacao no desktop do usuário ne?
<mne7> eh a aplicacao que o usuário mais passa tempo utilizando e tals
<mne7> se nao fosse por isso eu até esqueceria ela e ficava nos 64 bits mesmo se fosse vc
<mne7> navega sem flash por uns tempos até sair uma correcao, sei la
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, \o/
<WHolanda> \o/
<thds_fm> Bom dia, a paz!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Bom dia pessoal
<Duka_Aprendiz> instalei a 11.04 porem nao aparece a barra no lado esq.alguem sabe o porq?
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, já instalou o driver da sua placa de video?
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, será necessário frente ao compiz.
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, foi lhe remetido alguma mensagem de que não seria possível carregar o referido?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:Como faço pra saber se a placa ta instalada?
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, qual é a sua placa de video? ATI ou Nvidia?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:ati
<thds_fm> :\
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, não lhe foi sugerido o driver para instalação?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:no momento da instalaçao do SO?
<thds_fm> Após.
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: nao
<thds_fm> Vá até sistema >> Drivers de hardware.
<thds_fm> Clique e aguarde
<thds_fm> .
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: driver adicionais
<Duka_Aprendiz> ?
<thds_fm> Imagino que seja.
<thds_fm> Faço uso da versão 10.04 LTS;
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: tem o driver de modem e wireless
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, não lhe foi sugerido o driver para a sua placa de video. :(
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: nao
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, caso fosse Nvidia seria mais fácil.
<thds_fm> Qual o modelo de sua placa de video?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: qual o comando pra ver o modelo?
<thds_fm> lscpi .
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, procure por VGA compatible...
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: so lscpi nao roda?
<thds_fm> Sim.
<thds_fm> Procure no que aparecer no terminal, VGA compatible...
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, conseguiu?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: cara nao sei como roda o lscpi
<Duka_Aprendiz> so ele nao roda
<thds_fm> lspci
<thds_fm> É lspci ...
<thds_fm> Desculpe, digitei errado.
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, possui certeza de que sua placa seria ATI?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:nao é neh
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, não.
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:por isso que te pergt no inicio como ver o modelo
<ruif13> olá
<ruif13> alguem pode ajudar?
<ruif13> estou a tentar ligar o meu tablet android ao ubuntu por usb mas nao detecta :(
<thds_fm> Duka_Aprendiz, não saberia lhe informar a respeito das etapas de instalação do driver para sua placa e/ou se há drivers para ela.
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:ok, blz, vlw
<Maninho> dia
<rodrigo> Bom dia. Alguém pode me ajudar, estou com problemas no ubuntu 11.04, o ponteiro do mouse trava ou fica lento, estou usando em modo clássico sem efeitos, melhorou mas o problema persiste.
<rodrigo> As hipóteses são Vídeo ou Processamento, estou apostando em vídeos pois processamento estou acompanhando o trabalha está bem folgado, então descarto essa opção.
<rodrigo> Estou virando o google aparentemente muitos estão passando por problemas mas em distribuições diferentes e dispositivos. Talvez seja o ChipSet da Intel. :S
<Guest91912> bom dia, alguem usa banshee?
<Duka_Aprendiz>  thds_fm:?
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:
<Duka_Aprendiz> thds_fm:tae?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe como faço pra ativar auto-complete no brOffice? ex: se digito açao ele aperto spaço ele coloca ~
<Duka_Aprendiz> nao sei se seria bem isso auto-complete ou correçao...
<virtu> e ae
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<thds_fm> ElDeablo, boa tarde.
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem sabe se tem como mudar o tamanho dos icones da barra de menus versao 11.04?
<MarconM> Duka_Aprendiz: instala o compiz manager
<MarconM> nele tem a opção do unity la
<MarconM> para mudar o taman ho da barra
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:ok, vou tentar
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:tem que ser o avançado?
<MarconM>  hã
<MarconM> q avançado
<MarconM> compiz manager
<MarconM> procura na central de programas
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:tem o simples e avançado, no simples tem a opçao para marcar o avançado
<Duka_Aprendiz> sim to em central de programas
<MarconM> instala entao
<MarconM> xd
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:outra duvida o unity 2d tem que ser instalado ou nao interfere?
<MarconM> Duka_Aprendiz: acredito q no
<MarconM> nao
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:ok, vlw
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:sabe qual a opçao?
<MarconM> unity
<Duka_Aprendiz> MarconM:nao achei
<virtu> bah.. ninguem merece ter que descongelar a geladeira
<virtu> 0o
<tiagoout> Boa Tarde, estou tentando seguir esse tuto: http://migre.me/4BHG4, mas o comando lsmod | grep agp
<tiagoout> , não responde nada, tem algum substituto, por que isso acontece?
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem sabe se tem como mudar o tamanho dos icones da barra de menus versao 11.04?
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem sabe se tem como mudar o tamanho dos icones da barra de menus versao 11.04?
<tiagoout> li em outro site que tinha que achar o  arquivo agpgart.h, fazer insmond nele, como faço isso?
<peregrinator_six> Duka_Aprendiz, sim!
<peregrinator_six> Duka_Aprendiz, tem que ter o ccsm e ir na opção do plugin unity, lá tem uma barra que permite aumentar ou diminuir os icones!
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six: achei um tutorial porem fiz mas nao deu certo , nao sei se tem que fazer um reboot para funioncar....
<peregrinator_six> Duka_Aprendiz, tá falando dos icones do dock...?!
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, 00
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six: os icones da barra esq da versao 11.04
<peregrinator_six> então é exatamente como lhe disso ainda agora...
<peregrinator_six> *disse...
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six:mas ja fiz oq vc falo, vou reiniciar pra ver se resolve
<peregrinator_six> beleza1
<peregrinator_six> !
<tiagoout> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status, diz que o driver sendo usado é o agpgart, como faço pra mudar para nvidia?
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six: a unity 2d no meu caso nao sei se pra todos tem q estar instalado, placa sis771/671
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> bem, o que lhe falei fiz quando tava usando o ubuntu 11.04 com o unity 3D...
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six: nao sei se a plc tem algo a ver, mas desintalei a unity 2d nao funfo mais
<peregrinator_six> Duka_Aprendiz, qual o seu hardwre...?!
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six:  placa video ? sis 771/671..
<peregrinator_six> Duka_Aprendiz, já viu isso aqui... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/unity-hardware-exigido
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe que erro é esse do brasero: Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency brasero-burn.c:1744)
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six:  mas ta funcionando
<SuBmUnDo> Unsupported type of task operation
<Duka_Aprendiz> peregrinator_six:  mas ta funcionando porem os icones nao mudam o tamnh
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: \o/
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa tarde.
<Maninho> hehehe, alguém já sofreu com isso? {emerald --replace ; Falha de segmentação}
<jump> 0
<Maninho> Bom, alguém faz ideia de como mudar a barra de rolagem padrão? http://goo.gl/fmhTH pois me incomoda muito visualmente
<Spiritual> o emesene 2 é bugado ou é impressão minha?
<Spiritual> eu faço as configurações de preferência aqui
<Spiritual> e quando reinicio volta tudo como era
<Maninho> Spiritual, eu estou tendo diversos problemas ao utilizar o gnome, vou aguardar a versão 11.10 e torcer que ela preste
<Spiritual> estou no lubuntu, Maninho
<Maninho> Spiritual, o problema é o ubuntu :~|
<Spiritual> será, Maninho ?
<Spiritual> só estou enfrentando isso com o emesene
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, se fosse você faria o seguinte, esperaria logo a 12.04, nem na 11.10 eu confio...
<Maninho> Spiritual, sim, pois estava usando emesene no archlinux e esta tudo normal
<Spiritual> hm
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, que pena né
<peregrinator_six> o problema não é o ubuntu não, é o unity, tá "cru" ainda...
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, gnome
<Maninho> estou usando gnome
<peregrinator_six> eu gostei bastante, mas, não aguentei as apurrinhações dos bugs não, sai pra o lindo Ubuntu 10.04! :D
<Spiritual> acho que vou desinstalar o emesene 2 e colocar o 1
<peregrinator_six> eu talvez volte a usar o unity só no 12.04, TALVEZ mesmo...
<Spiritual> ou então ficarei no amsn
<Spiritual> que odeio
<Spiritual> =/
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, to usando o Empathy 2.30.3 e to tranquliz! ^^
<Spiritual> cara, eu minimizei o amsn para a bandeja e o ícone dele não aparece
<Spiritual> e agora?
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, Ctrl+Alt
<Spiritual> peregrinator_six, nada
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, chama pelo terminal!
<Spiritual> peregrinator_six, como?
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, terminal, nome do programa e enter
<Spiritual> :)
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, conseguiu...!?
<Spiritual> sim, peregrinator_six
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Z5dnlfcls
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAeZTgRuWsU
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, beleza. :)
<Giverny> termkit
<Giverny> webkit + term + json + jquery + node.js
<Spiritual> peregrinator_six, to usando o msn pelo empathy
<Spiritual> mas não to gostando
<peregrinator_six> Spiritual, to usando pelo Empathy e me basta! :)
<Spiritual> tá irritante esses clientes de msn do linux!!
<Giverny> quer msn vai pro windows
<Giverny> aqui não tem nada microsoft
<Giverny> ehauh
<Maninho> bitlbee
<thds_fm> Giverny, hehe.
<Spiritual> Giverny, isso não é justificativa pra fazer serviço porco
<Giverny> porco é usar msn
<Giverny> ;/
<Spiritual> ...
<Giverny> m$ fede
<Spiritual> como se meu mundo se reduzisse a linux...
<Giverny> tá fazendo o que aqui então?
<Giverny> ;x
<Giverny> vaza
<Giverny> fica lá clicando no seu icone.xe
<Spiritual> não é pq eu não vivo de linux que vou deixar de entrar num canal sobre ele
<Giverny> *icone.exe
<Spiritual> sua lógica tá meio equivocada...
<Giverny> vê se você vai ser alguém na vida
<Giverny> dando next next
<Giverny> done
<Giverny> rode windows em uma wm
<Spiritual> cara, se você quer ficar com molecagem, vai discutir com outro... tenho mais o que fazer.
<Giverny> já que ce quer
<Giverny> msn
<Giverny> ou então use pidgin
<Giverny> amsn
<Giverny> tmsn
<Giverny> qualquer porcaria mas pare de chorar
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> os caras levam anos ai desenvolvendo merdas de graça Spiritual
<Giverny> pra você vim falar mal
<Giverny> fdp
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<Spiritual> ué, ninguém obriga eles a nada
<Spiritual> desenvolvem pq querem
<Giverny> e você usa se quiser tb
<Spiritual> agora, se tiver que fazer algo, faça direito
<Giverny> vai dormir Spiritual
<Spiritual> ...
<Spiritual> fica aí falando sozinho, vai
<Spiritual> parece criança
<sandrossv> Giverny: do not feed the trolls
<Giverny> Spiritual volta pro windows
<Giverny> Spiritual windows é pra não chorão
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> sandrossv cara trollando linux
<Giverny> sandrossv falando que não tem cliente de msn bom
<Giverny> esse corno
<Giverny> ehehe
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> Se não gostou de nenhum usa o do site do hotmail...
<Spiritual> não estou trollando linux
<Spiritual> eu disse q não há um cliente de msn decente
<Giverny> usa o eBBudy
<Spiritual> só isso
<Giverny> o meebo
<Giverny> :/
<omelete> povo qr aquelas firulas do plus
<Spiritual> eu odeio o plus
<thds_fm> Giverny, hehe...
<peregrinator_six> eu acho o Empathy funcional, to usando agora ele aqui... ^^
<Giverny> mano meu celular é linux
<Giverny> uso eBBudy
<Giverny> ;/
<sandrossv> Giverny: legal, vc que instalou ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer se tem como diminuir o tamanho dos icones da barra lateral usando unity 2d?
<peregrinator_six> num é que deu vontade de comprar o safadinho... http://www.chromeblast.com.br/2011/05/confira-o-comercial-do-samsung.html
<peregrinator_six> :D
<sandrossv> Duka_Aprendiz: vc pode tentar isto: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/change-icon-size-unity-launcher.html
<Giverny> sandrossv sim
<Duka_Aprendiz> <sandrossv>:ja fiz porem nao muda o tamnho dos icones
<Maninho> emerald --replace
<Maninho> Falha de segmentação
<Maninho> alguém já sofreu disso?
<peregrinator_six> que show em... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/xtreamer-ultra-htpc-runs-a-refined-version-of-ubuntu/
<peregrinator_six> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JggOiF5x4x0
<peregrinator_six> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, estou com um problema com o firefox a dias...  Sempre que tento abrir a pasta onde foi salvo qualquer arquivo o dosbox é chamado ao invés do nautilus.  Alguma dica?
<EduardeCalibal> Já resolvi, dei um purge no dosbox e o firefox requisitou novamente a questão sobre com qual aplicativo abrir a pasta...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<userWORLD> e ai pessoal...
<userWORLD> ...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse estava com pressa...  AFK
<omelete> ?
<vitorlobo> pessoal
<vitorlobo> vcs preferem o ambiente gnome ou kde?
<vitorlobo> digo
<vitorlobo> gnome 2x
<thds_fm> Gnome.
<vitorlobo> motivo?
<thds_fm> Opção pessoal.
<Maninho> vitorlobo, prefiro kde, mas estou o dia todo com ubuntu+gnome classico, ate estou gostando
<Maninho> gnome-classico come poeira perto do kde
<vitorlobo> Maninho: é q to fazendo uma distro baseada no ubuntu e estou em duvida em qual ambiente por :P gnome, kde ou xfce
<vitorlobo> o xfce é legal...mas n é tão mais leve q o gnome classico....
<Maninho> vitorlobo, como qualquer distro que se preze, não defina ambiente padrão
<vitorlobo> o único q realmente é leve...é o lxde, openbox, fluxbox..
<IRCTR777> oi
<IRCTR777> oi
<IRCTR777> oi
<Maninho> IRCTR777, sem floods
<vitorlobo> Maninho: mas toda tem um ambiente padrão em seu modo default...exceto se criada em modo texto nao?
<Maninho> vitorlobo, então prefira o lxde
<Maninho> openbox, fluxbox, etc estão muito como {mediana}
<vitorlobo> axo q vou deixar como default o gnome classic... ambiente vc pode escolher depois ....
<vitorlobo> kubuntu é bacana...é bonito mas.....
<vitorlobo> pesado..........
<Maninho> vitorlobo, faça melhor, crie um script para o usuario escolher o que deseja, {('o bug', 'O funcional', 'O leve', 'O da moda')}
<thds_fm> Maninho, legal.
<vitorlobo> Maninho: o foco da distro é para developers :P
<vitorlobo> saca?
<vitorlobo> sem firulas de joguinhos e programinhas bacanas
<Maninho> vitorlobo, tty prevalece :-P
<Maninho> vou de lxde
<vitorlobo> to tentando focar nas libs, packeges de devel
<vitorlobo> caraca é pacote pa diabo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Maninho> :|
<vitorlobo> to tentando pegar os principais de cada linguagem
<vitorlobo> tirando isso...talvez
<vitorlobo> eu deixo +- como o gentoo....." se vira nos 30"
<vitorlobo> ele instala um pacote basicão
<vitorlobo> e deixa pra vc customizar a gosto depois
<ABR-45H> como consertar o problema de reprodução de video do Totem (audio, mas sem video quando reproduz .ogg)
<Maninho> :-)
<Maninho> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Maninho> ('Tente isso')
<ABR-45H> é multiverse?
<davila> alguem sabe me dizer se vale a pena fazer o upgrade do ubuntu, ou está dando muito problema?
<thds_fm> De qual versão para o 11.04?
<davila> 10.10
<Maninho> davila, prefira sempre uma instalação do zero
<thds_fm> davila, não lhe aconselharia o ubuntu 11.04.
<davila> se souberem de alguma review na net, gostaria de ler
<vitorlobo> davila: ouxe
<vitorlobo> ahauhuaha
<vitorlobo> poe o 10.10 tranquilo rpz
<davila> blz
<vitorlobo> agora...o 11.04.... o buraco é mais embaixo
<Maninho> hehheheh
<ABR-45H> tenho medo desse 11.04 dá problema de compatibilidade com video
<ABR-45H> sistema de video
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> ABR-45H: se vc souber se virar
<ABR-45H> foram inventar de trocar o gnome pelo Unity
<vitorlobo> ABR-45H: é so entrar no modo texto, deletar o ubuntu-desktop, instalar o lxde ou xfce, openbox ou fluxbox....e usar com o 11.04
<ABR-45H> sendo só uma questão de software, ai não é muito problema
<vitorlobo> além disso.....
<Maninho> ABR-45H, gnome classico esta presente,
<vitorlobo> tem unity 2d
<vitorlobo> mas pra quem quer continuar no ubuntu
<ABR-45H> mas dá pra colocar um GNOME 2.x?
<thds_fm> O que diriam a respeito do XFCE?
<vitorlobo> melhor ir pro unity
<vitorlobo> a versao 11.10 n terá mais gnome classic
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> thds_fm: é parecido com o gnome classic
<vitorlobo> muito parecido
<vitorlobo> um pouco mais leve...porém não muito
<vitorlobo> pra mim...o melhorzinho assim em questão de levesa e estabilidade acaba sendo o lxde
<vitorlobo> mas pra quem gosta de firulas.....melhor n usa-lo
<vitorlobo> :S
<Maninho> ouve diversas melhorias no ubuntu 11.04, mas apenas notam-se os bugs e erros =|
<ABR-45H> Ubuntu Studio caiu fora nessa historia de Unity
<thds_fm> Maninho, inclusive frente a minha placa de audio.
<ABR-45H> talvez seja só uma questão de tempo até  o pessoal se acostumar
<vitorlobo> Maninho: normal... o esquema de atualização do ubuntu n é igual do fedora...entao bug's, erros , sempre existirão. O fedora por exemplo, só atualiza quando estiver tudo 100% funcionando..........por esse motivo, demora a atualizar......tem suas vantagens e desvantagens claro
<vitorlobo> cabe a cada usuario ver o melhor pra sí :) ...sendo linux amém.
<ABR-45H> Quem usa slackware aqui?
<vitorlobo> #slackware-br la tem um monte
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Maninho> vitorlobo, ainda não é esta questão, uso archlinux a muito tempo, nunca tive problemas com atualizações recentes, é falta de revisar todo o codigo
<Maninho> *código
<thds_fm> Possuo interesse no Fedora.
<thds_fm> Fedora 15 - Gnome 3. :)
<vitorlobo> e eu...
<vitorlobo> em sistemas menos firulentos
<vitorlobo> eu penso sinceramente no gentoo..ando lendo sobre ele..
<vitorlobo> so vem me agradando...mas..veremos
<vitorlobo> :)
<Maninho> =]
<thds_fm> Archlinux?
<thds_fm> Não conheço.
<vitorlobo> nem eu
<Maninho> thds_fm, passe a conhecer www.archlinux.org
<thds_fm> Já me encontro lá.
<paladin``> :)
<Maninho> vou ficar 1 mês com ubuntu veremos =D
<thds_fm> Maninho, o que diria sobre o nível de dificuldade?
<Maninho> thds_fm, 0, completamente fácil
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-14
<rogerio> pessoal minha placa de video (nvidia )  esta travando com o ubuntu  12.04 alguma dica?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai sabe usaro Wireshark ?
<haesbaert> eu uso tcpdump, o que tu ta tentando fazer ?
<OliveiraBorges> haesbaert: tai ainda ?
<haesbaert> to
<Patty> Boa noite ^^
<Patty> Maninho|Away, como fazer um bot falar?
<Patty> audio no text
<Maninho|Away> palhaço?
<Maninho|Away> qdbus org.kde.jovie /KSpeech say 'faça silencio' 'pt'
<Maninho|Away> instala o jovie e pinbas
<Patty> mmm :D vou instalar
<Patty> vlw Maninho|Away
<Maninho|Away> flow
<Patty> iLLUMINARCH OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Patty> pqatsi, esta por ai?
<Patty> licensed Ai se eu te pego, ai ai se eu te pego
<Patty> 0.0
<licensed> Patty, delicia, delicia
<Patty> ^^
<Patty> eai tudo bem?
<Popenke> Patty, licensed boa noite, quanto tempo
<Patty> Popenke oi ^^
<licensed> Patty, boa noiteee.. to bem sim =D e por ai como andas?
<licensed> Popenke, boa noite, quem é?
<Patty> licensed estou aqui br :S fortaleza
<Popenke> licensed, tanto tempo que nem lembra mais do nick, hahahah oh Lord
<licensed> Popenke, nao conheco esse nick, talvez com outro eu deva lembrar
<licensed> Patty, ish fazendo o que em fortal passeando?
<Patty> licensed, Popenke vou pra festa tchau
<licensed> vai beijo
<Patty> licensed, passear, pegar um solzinho ^^
<Patty> e visitar uma empresa só ^^ preciso pegar tecnologia nova
<pqatsi> Patty: prumodi?
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> alguem viu o fantastico hj ??
<OliveiraBorges> vi agora
<OliveiraBorges> da carolina
<annakamilla> não
<annakamilla> das fontes
<OliveiraBorges> nao vi
<annakamilla> http://t.co/EDBe3qC6
<masteroforion> alguém conhece um provedor de email diferente de gmail, hotmail e yahoo? Que seja de fora do país?
<OliveiraBorges> masteroforion:  quer fazer spam ? rs
<carlos_j> Olá
<pauloolhos> oi
<Birex> fui...
<OliveiraBorges> pauloolhos:  opa
<pauloolhos> oi
<OliveiraBorges> e as novidades
<OliveiraBorges> como vao ? rs
<pauloolhos> tudo tranquilo por aqui
<pauloolhos> e por ai?
<OliveiraBorges> pauloolhos:  por aqui tb, soh estudando mesmo
<sioux_> noite! em qual repositório esta  o kernel real time?
<underground> hey people
<cyberpunk> ...
<OliveiraBorges> ....
<underground> hey people
<Pskol> op
<OliveiraBorges> fui em um tributo do Bob ontem top
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo ?
<sonyroo> Alguém acordado aí?
<Celso> bom dia
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<paico> bom dia o/
<delki8> Galera, alguma chance de eu conseguir rodar Tibia (jogo x86) no meu 12.04 x64?
<Rudolf> delki8: playonlinux
<bino> bom dia
<delki8> bom dia bino
<delki8> valeu Rudolf
<delki8> Rudolf, o Tibia tem uma versão para Linux, só que ela só funciona para x86, o playonlinux ainda é uma boa opção ou ele é voltado para aplicações Windows?
<Rudolf> delki8: playonlinux é voltado para rodar aplicações Windows
<delki8> beleza Rudolf
<Kenjiro> buenos dias
<Kenjiro> povo... to aki com um server rodando ubuntu 9.10 e preciso atualizá-lo
<Kenjiro> só que mando um "apt-get update" e ele nao acha nenhum repositório. Suponho que esse 9.10 já tenha sido BEM DESCONTINUADO, certo?
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: vc tem que primeiramente atualizar o seu sources.list
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: mas se prepara
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: sugiro pegar os serviços que você roda e pesquisar se atualizado da pau
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: outra dica, não pule de 9.10 para 12.04
<Rudolf> faça 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: exato, minha ideia é pular pro 10.04
<Kenjiro> pelo menos isso
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Kenjiro> ainda nao sei se dá pra confiar no 12.04
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: gere o novo sources.list neste site
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: jogue no lugar do seu antigo
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: backupeando o antigo obviamente
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: e rode apt-get update
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: thanks, ja to no site vendo coé ki é ;)
<Kenjiro> valeu mesmo
<Rudolf> disponha
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: ja vou botar esse site aí no meu evernote ;)
<Kenjiro> deveras útil hein
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: como sou meio newbie em termos de ubuntu, vou meter a pergunta
<Kenjiro> ok, ja dei um 'apt-get update' e agora foi tranquilo
<Kenjiro> agora meto um "dist-upgrade" ou um "do-release-upgrade"?
<Rudolf> por partes
<Rudolf> sempre
<Rudolf> ainda mais server
<Kenjiro> é que eu nunca fiz "upgrade" dessa forma né... tendo que mandar ele puxar direto de uma proxima release ;)
<Rudolf> "aptitude safe-upgrade" se não me engano é melhor
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: de novo, valeu pela dica
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: disponha
<delki8> qual é a diferença entre aptitude e apt-get?
<Kenjiro> por essas e outras que quando ouço alguem dizer "o IRC morreu" me dá vontade de moer a cabeça da criatura com um porrete hehehehe
<Rudolf> delki8: o aptitude é mais novo e tem mais recursos para manter a estabilidade do sistema - dizem.
<Rudolf> delki8: eu geralmente fico no apt-get
<Rudolf> delki8: mas atualizaões grandes, uso o aptitude
<delki8> eu tenho a impressão de que nunca consegui usar 'sudo aptitude algumaCoisa'
<delki8> funciona da mesma forma que o apt-get?
<Rudolf> delki8: como eu disse ali em cima
<Rudolf> delki8: é mais novo e mais estável
<Rudolf> delki8: experimente e tire suas próprias conclusões
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: brasnet morreu
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: IRC jamais
<Kenjiro> delki8: to experimentando, ja digo se a dica do Rudolf é furada ou nao ahahahahahaha
<delki8> Kenjiro, ta joia. Aqui no meu ubuntu 12.04 ele nem reconhece o comando
<Kenjiro> quem fala essas asneiras é pq parou de catar guria/guri no IRC pra ir falar merda no MSN :P
<pibarnas> eu fiz um pequeno script com zenity e sudo pra quem usa *box pra fazer shutddown/reboot gráfico. se alguém se interessar: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dGHygENnsB4jc_zZbrwuNAVd_611vmDLa57iNOspHa0/edit
<Kenjiro> povo que acha que "mIRC" é o nome do serviço :(
<delki8> valeu pibarnas o script me deu uma base pra fazer algumas coisas interessantes que eu tinha vontade.
<pibarnas> nada, brother, you're welcome.
<Rudolf> http://softwarelivre.org/portal/governos/asl-colabora-em-averiguacao-do-ministerio-da-justica-sobre-atuacao-da-microsoft-no-brasil
<ujjain> What is a good webshop in Brazil for buying mobile phones?
<kayo> ujjain, mercadolivre.com.br
<ujjain> obrigado! :)
<ujjain> Searching for Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 / Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570. :)
<ujjain> 499 pff :( a extra.com.br
<ujjain> 370 is better :) In Europe it's 110euro.
<ujjain> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-425124425-smartphone-celular-sony-ericsson-xperia-x8-3g-android-32mp-_JM - looks good, thanks
<Kenjiro> ujjain: in Brazil everything is more expensive :(
<ujjain> electronics, not food, right?
<ujjain> shame :(
<Zetsu> Alguém já teve o problema , de depois de instalar o Ubuntu 12.4 ele não sair da tela de login?
<Zetsu> Olá!!
<Barsan_> Pessoal, alguem sabe de uma sala que fala de linguagem C?
<Rudolf> Barsan_: #c++
<Barsan_> Rudolf, Valeu
<haesbaert> Rudolf: c++ nao é c.
<Rudolf> haesbaert: não brinca
<haesbaert> Rudolf: pq tu nao mandou o cara pro #perl entao ?
<Rudolf> haesbaert: por que no c++ tem uma galera que conversa sobre c também
<Rudolf> haesbaert: ele não pediu uma sala de c, pediu onde se fala de c
<haesbaert> bom ponto
<Rudolf> haesbaert: se ele souber conversar vai ter as respostas dele
<haesbaert> ##c seria uma alternativa melhor.
<Rudolf> haesbaert: provável, mas não conhecia
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: opa
<OliveiraBorges> Hoje o canal ta cheio hein
<OliveiraBorges> Como posso criar um NameServer ?
<OliveiraBorges> pra colocar no registrobr no meu dominio
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuhe
<OliveiraBorges> Eu ja tenho 1 ip fixo
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e já tem a máquina?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: se tiver, instala o bind e boa leitura
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: entao eh o Bind, rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> eu adoro ler
<OliveiraBorges> vou procurar agora
<Anderson_> Boa tarde galera...
<OliveiraBorges> Fala fera
<Anderson_> Fiz o download do linux ubuntu 12.04
<Anderson_> só que não consegui inserir na partição
<Anderson_> ele funciona apenas com bot
<OliveiraBorges> Anderson_: eu soh instalei o linux em VM
<OliveiraBorges> Anderson_:  nao vou poder te ajudar
<Anderson_> valeu...obrigado
<Anderson_> sera que é a extensão do arquivo...não esta em ".iso"
<slac> Anderson_, http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/instalacao/
<Anderson_> opa valeu
<flavio_Pe> boa tarde pessoal
<Anderson_> boa...
<Rudolf> tarde
<Anderson_> http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<flavio_Pe> amigos estou com um problema no clamavis, eu instalei e ele não estar rodando
<Anderson_> erro 403 na hora do download
<CrazyGangster> usa o torrent
<Anderson_> ah,,, consegui agora
<Anderson_> valeu
<Anderson_> este é a imagem ".iso"
<Anderson_> fui valeu...
<CrazyGangster> alguem sabe como faço growfs a uma partição XFS sem mover os dados?
<Rudolf> CrazyGangster: não faça isso
<CrazyGangster> oi porke?
<CrazyGangster> sim já fix backup dos dados...
<CrazyGangster> *fiz
<Rudolf> CrazyGangster: AH, se já fez boa sorte
<Rudolf> CrazyGangster: como, não sei
<flavio_Pe> alguém aqui já conseguiu rodar o starcraft 2 no ubuntu ?
<flavio_Pe> ?
<flavio_Pe> alguém?
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: tá por aí?
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: sim
<Kenjiro> cara... deu xabu aqui
<Kenjiro> sei la o que deu... caiu minha conexao com o server durante o "safe-upgrade"
<Kenjiro> daí tive que meter um 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Kenjiro> só que agora tento meter um "aptitude safe-upgrade" de novo (pra ver se ele segue de onde parou ou coisa assim) e ele reporta alguns erros
<Kenjiro> alguma ideia do que posso fazer?
<Kenjiro> até já tentei um "-f" pra ver se ele corrige as deps e tal
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: depende do erro
<Kenjiro> ja boto num pastebin, parae
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: só um aviso
<Kenjiro> avise ;)
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: estou no trampo e posso demorar a responder, dependendo do meu chefe
<Kenjiro> sem stress
<Kenjiro> tb to no trampo ;)
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/2KC21ukR
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: confere se não tá com o processo zumbi
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: em relação ao apt-get ou aptitude
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: esqueci de dizer.. estava sim.
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: daí eu tive que matar as crianças com 'kill -9'
<Kenjiro> espero nao ter feito o mal hehehhe
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: olha, se tava tudo travado, tanto faz
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: a merda tá feita já
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: quais serviços rodam neste server?
<chm0d-780> Celso!!!
<Kenjiro> hmmmmm Rudolf descobri que tinha um tal "frontend" rodando ainda
<Kenjiro> esse frontend estava "usando" o tal config.dat
<Kenjiro> matei esse processo tb e agora botei pra rodar de novo o "dpkg --configure -a"
<Kenjiro> e o bagulho tá pensando na vida agoar ;)
<Kenjiro> *agora
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: entãosis, que serviços rodam neste servidor?
<Kenjiro> iptables e squid só
<Kenjiro> é o gateway do predio
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: já fez backup?
<Kenjiro> das configs? sim
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: ok
<Kenjiro> ele está "parado", processando esta etapa => Configurando console-setup (1.34ubuntu15) ...
<Kenjiro> nao sei se isso era pra demorar séculos mesmo ;)
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: tu deve ter matado esse processo
<Kenjiro> nao, isso aí tá rolando depois que eu dei o "dpkg --configure -a"
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: se demorar muito, tenta matar, e iniciar lá com aptitude safe-upgrade de novo
<Kenjiro> primeiro ele configurou o man-db, depois o tasksel e agora ta no console-setup
<Kenjiro> ok, farei isso
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: o treco ficou quase 5min parado no mesmo ponto. Parei o "dpkg" e agora meti um 'aptitude safe-upgrade'.
<Kenjiro> obviamente ele está quietinho no mesmo lugar heheheehehee
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: dpkg --force-all --configure -a
<Kenjiro> na real, antes de eu ir almoçar (foi entre ir almoçar e voltar que a conexao caiu) ele estava nesse mesmo ponto
<Kenjiro> ja tento isso, peraí
<Celso> chm0d-780, opa....tudo joinha ai omi?
<chm0d-780> tudo|:)
<chm0d-780> e contigo?
<chm0d-780> Celso ja estou usando 12.04
<chm0d-780> :)
<Celso> chm0d-780, e qual é a primeira impressao?
<Zowszx> alguem pode me falar um bom programa pra criar aplicativos em c#?
<chm0d-780> boa! mas alguns problemas ainda
<dimago> opaaa
<chm0d-780> ontem deu um pau<!-- meu Deus !-->
<dimago> beleza galera
<dimago> fiz a atualização do meu ubuntu pra 12.04
<dimago> e agora to com algum problema com acentuação...
<chm0d-780> pensei em desinstalar na hora
<Celso> chm0d-780, tanto aqui na loja com em casa ele esta perfeito
<dimago> por exemplo, se to no terminal, nao consigo usar Ç
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: putz, tá bruxo o lance. Nem com esse "dpkg --force-all --configure -a" a coisa está evoluindo :(
<chm0d-780> continua usando o cinnamon?
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Celso> chm0d-780, em casa sim
<Celso> chm0d-780, aqui na loja se abrir o emesene,xchat e depois o calc ele trava
<chm0d-780> aqui ficou bonitinho
<chm0d-780> mas o suporte de temas está limitado
<chm0d-780> :S
<chm0d-780> as lib tambêm estão meio que sem suporte
<Celso> chm0d-780, é começar a editar minha planilha e trava no cinnamon
<dimago> alguem sabe como corrigir
<dimago> o lance de acentuação?
<chm0d-780> Celso aqui ainda não deu problema
<chm0d-780> tirando o facto dos meus temas preferidos não funfarem
<chm0d-780> o resto está joia
<Celso> chm0d-780, eu adcionei novos papeis de parede,removi alguns programas que nao uso e instalei uns que mais uso.Depois criei uma iso
<Celso> o de casa e da loja estao iguais
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: depois do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup -> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: console-setup está quebrado ou não completamente instalado"
<chm0d-780> que bom
<chm0d-780> vou ver aqui alguns screenshot que fiz
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmmmm mandei remover o console-setup e agora mandei instalar
<Kenjiro> vejamos se isso resolve a pendenga
<Kenjiro> é... tb nao tá indo pra frente
<Kenjiro> fica ali parado no "Configurando console-setup (1.34ubuntu15) ..." :(
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: google it
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: pode ser que seja algum bug
<Kenjiro> é o que to fazendo :(
<Kenjiro> to bem tentado a remover esse console-setup e deixar o resto do upgrade roalr
<Kenjiro> *rolar
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: só cuidado para não remover algo que faça o sistema parar
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: e ore para não rebootar
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: e tranquilo, pau de atualização de versões no ubuntu é normal
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: bom, removi o console-setup. Daí mandei rolar o "aptitude safe-upgrade" e ele terminou tranquilo
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: bom, mas pau de atualização NAO DEVERIA SER NORMAL, concordas?
<ujjain> Qual é o preço de um "Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570" no Brasil?
<flavio_Pe> 360
<flavio_Pe> conto
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: sim, mas não no Ubuntu
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: eles fazem várias alterações e nem todos os ambientes são previsíveis
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: reinstalou o console-setup?
<Kenjiro> dei um 'apt-get remove console-setup' e ele disse que foi OK
<Kenjiro> daí só por via das duvidas dei um "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" e ele disse que estava incompleto ou falta coisa
<ujjain> flavio_Pe, você pode me enviar um link?
<Kenjiro> entao meti um "dpkg -P console-setup"
<Kenjiro> depois disso o "dpkg-reconfigure" disse que ele nao estava instalado. JOIA!
<Kenjiro> agora dei um "apt-get install console-setup" e ele parou de novo no mesmo lugar
<flavio_Pe> ok
<Kenjiro> se esse "console-setup" nao for algo realmente necessario pro server funcionar, to afim de mandar ele pra PQP
<chm0d-780> Celso olha ai http://imagebin.org/212382
<flavio_Pe> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-234317873-smartphone-samsung-galaxy-mini-s5570-android-22-wifi-gps-_JM
<flavio_Pe> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-233890030-celular-samsung-s5570-galaxy-miniandroid-233gwifi8gb-_JM
<Celso> chm0d-780, tá chique
<Kenjiro> é, nao tem jeito. o tal console-setup nao instala de jeito algum (pelo menos com o que tentei)
<ujjain> flavio_Pe, posso confiar em Mercado Livre?
<Kenjiro> ja dei remove, purge, dpkg --configure -a, etc, etc, etc
<Rudolf> ujjain: no mercado livre sim, nos vendedores que vc precisa ver a reputação
<Rudolf> ujjain: cuidado
<chm0d-780> Celso o meu filho é que fez tudo =D
<ujjain> hmm, entendo :(
<chm0d-780> Celso olha ai http://imagebin.org/212383
<ujjain> Os telefones móveis são muito caros no Brasil?
<Rudolf> ujjain: sugiro sempre mercado pago
<Rudolf> ujjain: se ele não entregar vc cancela a compra
<Zowszx> sao
<Rudolf> ujjain: sim, sao
<Rudolf> ujjain: infelizmente a galera não gosta de estudar, não produz tecnologia de ponta, e devido a alta demanda fiscal e corrupção pagamos caro em tudo que é importado
<Rudolf> ujjain: mas, a conversa é longa
<Rudolf> u	
<Rudolf> ujjain: resumindo, é caro
<Zowszx> o imposto é o triplo da mao de obra
<Kenjiro> qualquer coisa relativa à tecnologia, no brasil, é caro se comparado a EUA ou Europa
<Kenjiro> Zowszx: e nao é só imposto né
<Kenjiro> ainda tem o olho gordo dos fabricantes/vendedores
<ujjain> Rudolf: muito obrigado. telefones celulares não são caros na Holanda, talvez seja os impostos.
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: pq pagamos
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: consumidor brasileiro é burro
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: "foda-se o resto, eu posso pagar"
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: exato
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: por isso que nossos carros são uma merda
<Rudolf> Kenjiro: e só em 2014 vão ter itens básicos de segurança de seŕie
<Zowszx> http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/fullimage.php?image=58844
<Kenjiro> Rudolf: pois é, carros brasileiros nao devem conseguir entrar na europa nem a pau
<Kenjiro> sao ruins em quesitos de segurança
<Kenjiro> da mesma forma que carros chineses (talvez haja exceções) nao entram na europa
<Rudolf> qualidade
<Kenjiro> mas no brasil entram que é uma beleza
<Guest9450> Olá pessoal!
<Guest9450> Sou novo nesse irc, não sei como usa !
<Guest9450> Gostaria de saber de vocês, se alguém de vocês está com o mesmo problema que não no ubuntu 12.4
<Guest9450> Instalou ele , mais depois das autualizações eu não saiu do login !
<Guest9450> digito a senha certa, mais logo em seguinda vem um tela preta e depois voltar para digitar a senha de novo !
<OliveiraBorge> Pra eu poder colocar meu nameserver no meu dominio, eu preciso OBRIGATORIAMENTE ter 2 ip ?
<kayo> nops
<jardelvdas> Ola pessoal!
<OliveiraBorge> ainda bem, achei que ia ter que pagar por 1 ip adicional
<kayo> mas obrigatoriamente vc nao pode se conectar como root em nada online
<kayo> como o IRC
<OliveiraBorge> em qual outra situacao ?
<OliveiraBorge> eu aluguei um server dedicado
<OliveiraBorge> o IRC eu entro do meu PC
<kayo> vc nao ta executando seu cliente de irc como root?
<OliveiraBorge> acho que sim, rs
<OliveiraBorge> mas eu to numa VM
<OliveiraBorge> pelo servidor eu nao entro no irc
<kayo> mesmo assim, nao é seguro
<kayo> é uma das primeiras regras
<haesbaert> é simplesmente amador logar como root.
<kayo> 'nao execute nada q nao precise como root'
<OliveiraBorge> Eu sou ini, no comeco tudo que eu executava pedia root
<OliveiraBorge> entao eu acostumei ficar com root
<OliveiraBorge> eu sei que eh paia
<OliveiraBorge> mas eh isso ai... rs
<kayo> blz
<kayo> ;-)
<OliveiraBorge> o que eu perco tendo apenas 1 nameserver , alem de nao ter um servidor reserva.
<jardelvdas> Rodei o /BleedingEdge12_4_9.sh no final pergunta se quer manter ou nao os repositorios escolhi sim, porem apago todos, alguem sabe se tem como restaurar os repositorios?
<kayo> OliveiraBorge, nada demais
<jardelvdas> Rodei o script BleedingEdge12_4_9.sh e no final pergunta se quer manter ou nao os repositorios escolhi sim, porem apago todos, alguem sabe se tem como restaurar os repositorios?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: sempre faça backup
<Rudolf> hehehehehe
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, a lista do repositorio é na /etc/apt?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: vc pode usar o Sources.list Generator
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: se souber a sua versão do ubuntu
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, como usar sources.list?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, a V.12.04
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, pode me explicar ou me indicar um tuto de como usar sources.list?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Editar-sources.list
<Rudolf> jardelvdas:
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, blz
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, sabe se tem como gera um relatorio de tudo que ta instalado e o repositorio foi removido pra tenta recuperar?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: tem como pegar tudo que está instalado
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mas não tem muito haver com o repositório
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: descubra qual a sua versão e crie um novo sources.list
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, mas pra atualizar os app tem que ter o repositorio ou nao?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: claro que tem
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: mas ele não vai fazer o inverso
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: a partir do pacote te dar o repositorio
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, mas fica mais facil eu add os repositorios que faltam se souber que nao esta na lista
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: vai nessa
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: tu tá viajando muito na maionese
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, aishiuash
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, bah que viaje, o cara eu nao sei nada to fuçando pra tenta aprende
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: de qualquer maneira
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: dpkg --get-selections > pacotes.txt
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: te faz um "backup" do que tem instalado
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, ***pacotes.txt pode ser  qualquer nome.txt?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: sim, pode
<Rudolf> mas leia o manual do dpkg para ver o que ele faz
<jardelvdas> Rudolf,  ok
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, vc fala pra criar uma nova lista mas e os appp nao estao na lista como faço?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, a lista ja gerei
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, Getting the GPG keys: tem que executar ou add na lista?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/add-apt-key.8.html
<AndreNoel> exit
<AndreNoel> ops
<Flay> Oi
<Flay> Nao acredito que eu to aqui atraves do meu nokinha pre historico
<flayke> Que aqui pode me ajuda?
<flayke> Boa noite galera
<RodrigO23> iai galera
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-15
<mvrech> ola
<mvrech> alguem ai?
<ldf> \o>
<mvrech> :)
<mvrech> ldf, pode oferecer uma ajuinha?
<Zowszx> tem
<mvrech> eu estou realizando a atualizacao do ubuntu aqui
<mvrech> e ao baixar o driver da placa de rede aqui
<mvrech> recebo o seguinte error code
<mvrech> The following packages will be upgraded:
<mvrech>   b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<mvrech> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1393 not upgraded.
<mvrech> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<mvrech> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mvrech> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mvrech> alguma dica? kk
<Zowszx> ta baixando do site?
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas notches
<pibarnas> bu
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém já conseguiu converter um vídeo com ffmpeg pra iphone?
<Dead_Thinker> Tentei com esse comando citado aqui mas não rolou http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs
<salsa> Alguem pode me ajudar? Não estou conseguindo instalar o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64 ... chega sempre na mesma parte da instalacao e ele da um erro.... Package ubiquity.2.10.16 ... tentei a versao x86 e nao vai tb
<fx22> boa noite pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> BOa
<fx22> pessoal, q programa vcs utilizam para celulares nokia no ubuntu?
<MarceloVaz> boa noite pessoal
<MarceloVaz> quem for de porto alegre e estiver a procura de estágio, tenho duas vagas para indicar
<MarceloVaz> qualquer coisa PVT
<MarceloVaz> oi licensed, oi Patty
<Dead_Thinker> fx22, cara, instalei o Nokuntu mas não testei ainda
<Dead_Thinker> fx22, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/nokuntu-gerenciador-de-telefones-nokia-no-ubuntu/
<licensed> MarceloVaz, opa
<licensed> salta usando wubi é? instalando direto do win?
<pzn> boa noite! alguem em são paulo-SP que possa prestar um serviço de instalar um ubuntu 12.04 server 64bits amanhã a tarde? se quiser me contate com mensagem privada.
<pzn> a maquina é um computador HP de rack 19... precisa configurar o RAID dos HDs, fazer o particionamento, instalar o ubuntu, testar a rede. é só isso o serviço. alguém se habilita?
<snoop> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<snoop> ninguem online
<pibarnas> =o
<leonel> Salve Povo
<Piazy> Hello
<pibarnas> hello
<Piazy> how are you pibarnas?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar com o BIND
<pibarnas> Piazy, fine.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, diga la qual é o seu problema
<OliveiraBorges> Ctrl-Alt-Del: estou tentando seguir um tutorial de instalacao do bind
<OliveiraBorges> mas nao estou entendendo alguns conceitos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> prossiga
<OliveiraBorges> e no tutorial ele coloca um IP, e eu gostaria qual IP que eu tenho que colocar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mostra o exemplo ai
<OliveiraBorges> conhece o blog do cesar auguts ?
<OliveiraBorges> blog.cesar.augustus.nom.br/instalando-o-servidor-bind-no-linux.html
<OliveiraBorges> Ctrl-Alt-Del: no namded.conf.options ele coloca uns ips que eu nao entendi direito
<OliveiraBorges> eu nem uso aquela faixa de IP
<Piazy> anyone speaks english?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, esses ips são só exemplos vc substitui pelos ips que voce usa
<OliveiraBorges> Ctrl-Alt-Del:  eu aluguei um server dedicado
<OliveiraBorges> entao como ficaria ?
<Piazy> I just moved to brasil
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> OliveiraBorges, ai vc quer milagre não tem como eu te dizer isso sem conhecer nada do teu servidor
<OliveiraBorges> Ctrl-Alt-Del: apos eu instalar o bind e configurar na minha maquina local, como eu posso testar ?
<OliveiraBorges> como faco a prova dos 7
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> da um nslookup nos teus dominios
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tipo nslookup meuhost.com
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se não der erro o dns ta ok
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> esse é o teste mais simples
<OliveiraBorges> servidor nao encontrado, rs
<OliveiraBorges> eu to dando umas lidas aqui
<OliveiraBorges> pra entender melhor os conceitos
<OliveiraBorges> vou botar fogo numa pontinha aqui
<OliveiraBorges> pra ficar melhor a leitura, rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> acho que vai ficar é embaçado mas tudo bem haeuahe
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo
<NumSei> nossa
<NumSei> isso existe mesmo rs
<Celso> bom dia
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<Psykhe> aeeh o fill zero do linux, é 100% confiavel para nao conseguir mais recuperar os dados do hd?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: não
<Rudolf> Psykhe: só com software específico
<Rudolf> Psykhe: ou usando dd
<Rudolf> Psykhe: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<paico> bom dia! o/
<delki8> bom dia paico
<Psykhe> Rudolf, entao o if que eu fiz no dd é if=/dev/zero
<Psykhe> o melhor seria o urandom?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: entende a diferença?
<Psykhe> nao acho que o zero 0 bit no disco, e unrandom, deve ser varios bits sobrepostos no mesmo local, para nao ter chance de rever os old.
<Psykhe> por ae?
<Flay> Bom dia
<Rudolf> Psykhe: não, zero é 0 mesmo
<Rudolf> Psykhe: urandom ou random, são dados randomicos
<Psykhe> entao isso que disse.
<Psykhe> entao no mesmo setor do disco, varios, para sobrepor os old.
<Psykhe> ne?
<Rudolf> é
<Psykhe> random e urandom, diferente? qual usar?
<Rudolf> qual vc quiser
<Psykhe> e neles eu preciso especificar o bs=1M?
<Psykhe> o qual nao sei pra que serve.;)
<Rudolf> Psykhe: man urandom
<Psykhe> é agora que lembrei, ja usei algo assim para criar mknod, mas nem lembro qual foi a finalidade.
<Psykhe> o bs acho que é o bit utilizado na gravação o tamanho,
<Psykhe> hum.
<[orca]> fala aí, td bem?
<[orca]> alguém sabe se tem como conectar a internet pelo terminal?
<omelete> se fala navegar?
<Rudolf> [orca]: links, elinks
<Rudolf> [orca]: mas com limitações em javascript, css, ssl
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> quero dizer
<[orca]> minha net caiu por exemplo
<[orca]> conectar ela no terminal
<Rudolf> [orca]: depende do seu método de conexão
<[orca]> omelete, rudolf: neste sentido vcs podem ajudar?
<[orca]> ah, msg atrazada
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> modem movel
<[orca]> ppp0
<Rudolf> wvidial
<Rudolf> wvdial -C arquivo_de_configuracao.conf
<Rudolf> geralmente
<Rudolf> wvdial -C /etc/wvdial.conf
<Rudolf> eu uso da claro
<[orca]> -c conectar e -d desconectar é?
<[orca]> que o ifconfig ppp0 up e down faz?
<Rudolf> [orca]: -C maiusculo
<pauloolhos> o que voces acham de LPI?
<Rudolf> [orca]: o terminal fica preso a este processo, a tem que dar ctrl+c para desconectar
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: importante
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: se vc quer trabalhar com linux
<Rudolf> [orca]: ifconfig up/down apenas sobe ou derruba (desabilita) o "device"
<Rudolf> [orca]: não configura se vc não passar os devidos valores
<pauloolhos> com certeza
<bino> Bom dia!
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<pauloolhos> Rundolf
<pauloolhos> TTenho um amigo que trabalha em um hospital
<pauloolhos> perguntei ele se lá eles tinha Linux
<pauloolhos> Ele é administrador de rede lá
<pauloolhos> Aff ave maria não sei que mexe com linux So paulo
<pauloolhos> Lá agente so utiliza windows
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> hospital enorme
<Rudolf> pesames
<Rudolf> mas normal
<pauloolhos> deve ter em torno de 200 pcs
<pauloolhos> imagina
<Rudolf> jogar um virus lá
<pauloolhos> 1 analista, 1 tecnico administrador de rede, 1 estagiario , 1 tecnico de harware
<pauloolhos> Sou apaixonado com backup....
<pauloolhos> Ai pergutei como eles faziam backuo
<pauloolhos> backup
<Rudolf> no bck
<Rudolf> lol
<pauloolhos> Agente tem um hd de 1TB particionado
<Rudolf> copiar + colar?
<[orca]> 200 pcs e nem um GNUqlinux risada
<[orca]> rudolf: um virus derruba td lá kakakaka
<pauloolhos> Ai agente tem os dados do servidor que faz backup no mesmo hd
<Rudolf> "agente secreto"
<Rudolf> como disse, no bck
<pauloolhos> Todos os arquivos do hospital esta em um servidor .... Nesse mesmo hd é feito o backup
<[orca]> rudolf: como conecta pelo grafico a net? aqui eu tiro do usb e coloco de novo, mas enjoa viu? kaka
<Rudolf> [orca]: não sei o que roda automagicamente aí
<Rudolf> [orca]: kppp? qtdial?
<[orca]> rudolf: como assim?
<Rudolf> [orca]: não sei o que faz conectar na sua máquina
<Rudolf> [orca]: então não sei como conectar manualmente
<[orca]> rodolf: voltei caiu aqui e descobri um arquivo em /etc/ que o nome é usb_modeswitch.conf vc acha que seja isso?
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<pauloolhos> Voce atua em qual ares
<pauloolhos> area:
<pauloolhos> ?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: firewall
<pauloolhos> conhece Brazilfw
<Rudolf> [orca]: não creio, mas o que tem nesse arquivo
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: conheço, sinceramente uma merda
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas, IMHO
<pauloolhos> Porque Rudolf
<pauloolhos> rs
<[orca]> nossa eu travei
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: limitado
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: e nego que usa acaba fazendo gambiarra
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: deixa ver aqui se to falando do cara certo
<[orca]> rudolf: bem vou entrar viapidgin e colar kaka
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: é, não conheço
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: tava pensando em outro
<pauloolhos> rs
<Rudolf> [orca]: coloca num pastebin
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas trabalho com caixa fechada
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: fortinet
<[orca]> ei tu pode ver meu ip né?
<pauloolhos> Rudolf:
<pauloolhos> Esse firewall posso implementar em uma maquina comum...
<pauloolhos> Ou ele ja vem em embutido em uma hardware[
<Rudolf> é hardware
<licensed> me deu um branco agora.. como faz pra recuperar o grub quando instala um outro s.o mesmo?
<[orca]> rudolf: baixa melhor, meuip/usb_modeswitch.conf
<Rudolf> grub-install /dev/sda
<licensed> so isso Rudolf ? entro pelo live cd mesmo ne
<licensed> que easy, antigamente nao era tao facil assim nao hehehe
<Rudolf> licensed: supondo que seu grub esteja configurado E sda seja onde ele deve ser instalado
<[orca]> rudolf: vc pode ver meu ip certo?
<licensed> Rudolf, meu amigo tem dual boot no pc e reinstalou o windao
<licensed> Rudolf, ai nao consegue entrar no linux kkkk ai pediu minha ajuda
<licensed> v ou tentar isso
<Rudolf> [orca]: não
<Rudolf> licensed: cuidado
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehe
<licensed> Rudolf, pq cuidado? nao é simples assim?
<[orca]> rudolf: tava lendo acho q é outra coisa
<Rudolf> licensed: simples de fazer merda se vc não souber o que está fazendo
<[orca]> rudolf: paça o nome do arquivo que vc disse pra eu ver se ele existe aqui.
<licensed> Rudolf, nao tem como fazer merda
<licensed> Rudolf, nao vou formatar, so mexer no mbr
<Rudolf> [orca]: /etc/wvdial.conf
<Rudolf> licensed: é
<Rudolf> licensed: pode perder o acesso aos dois
<Rudolf> licensed: mas isso SE e somente se errar o dispositivo e/ou não estar corretamente configurado o grub
<licensed> Rudolf, ai eu entro pelo live cd de novo e tento de novo
<[orca]> rudolf: bem so tem dois arquivos da letra w aqui
<[orca]> wodim.conf
<licensed> Rudolf, mas valeu
<licensed> depois eu volto abraõ
<licensed> abraço
<[orca]> wgetrc
<[orca]> so estes
<Rudolf> [orca]: ppp.conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: pppd.conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: conecte-se e faça um lsof |grep conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: ve se aparece algo
<Rudolf> [orca]: se já está conectado, pode mandar agora
<Rudolf> [orca]: algo como lsog |grep conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: ou lsof |grep ppp
<Rudolf> [orca]: ou mesmo usar o ps ax
<Rudolf> [orca]: para ver qual serviço está rodando
<[orca]> omo assim?
<Rudolf> [orca]: como assim o que?
<[orca]> rudolf: vichi
<[orca]> como eu faço issso.
<Rudolf> terminal
<Rudolf> lsof |grep conf
<Rudolf> lsof |grep ppp
<Rudolf> ps ax |grep conf
<Rudolf> ps ax |grep ppp
<wspereira> ola
<Rudolf> wspereira: hau!
<wspereira> que mudanças vieram com a nova versao do ubuntu
<[orca]> rudolf: executei o primeiro comando seu
<[orca]> aqui, apareceu umas coisas
<[orca]> pelo visto so problemas.rs
<[orca]> a 12.04 mts reclamações
<[orca]> rudolf: que aquele comando faz? listou acho que minhas janelas abertas
<Rudolf> [orca]: tudo que estiver sendo usado naquele momento
<Rudolf> [orca]: vc precisa descobrir qual comando faz a conexão automagicamente
<Rudolf> [orca]: provavelmente nos cantos da tela deve ter algum ícone
<[orca]> e como eu faço isso?
<Rudolf> [orca]: com os comandos que te passei
<Rudolf> [orca]: mas nada é magico, precisa analizar
<[orca]> e pelo grafico?
<Rudolf> [orca]: pelo gráfico nos cantos da tela
<[orca]> eu ia com control alt tab e ia em icone e conectava por la mas se a net cai eu tenho que tirar o usb e colocar dnvo
<Rudolf> [orca]: onde ficam os icones
<Rudolf> [orca]: deve ter o icone da conexão
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> eu clico mas diz que ta desconectado e n conecta
<[orca]> aí eu tero do usb coloco de novo e pega
<Rudolf> [orca]: e se vc parar em cima o mouse, o que aparece escrito
<Rudolf> [orca]: qual o nome da janela?
<[orca]> pior q eu uso orca, leitor de telas e tudo que sei é q ele ler.
<[orca]> mas tem o nautilus e tem dois paineis menor e maior eu vou no maior, se é q vc entendeu
<[orca]> vo com tab até icone
<[orca]> um enter
<[orca]> e ta la as conexoes
<Rudolf> [orca]: faz assim, vc consegue abrir este site: http://bpaste.net
<[orca]> sim, consigo
<Rudolf> [orca]: melhor melhor
<Rudolf> [orca]: faz assim lsof |grep conf > lsof_conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: lsof |grep ppp > lsof_ppp
<Rudolf> [orca]: ps ax |grep conf > ps_conf
<Rudolf> [orca]: ps ax |grep ppp > ps_ppp
<Rudolf> [orca]: ps ax > ps_ax
<Rudolf> [orca]: lsof > losf
<Rudolf> junta os 6 arquivos e me manda zhushazang@gmail.com
<[orca]> colar td lá né?
<Rudolf> [orca]: não precisa colar, me manda que fica mais fácil te ajudar
<[orca]> o primeiro comando nao apareceu nda
<[orca]> tentando o segundo
<Rudolf> [orca]: não vai aparecer
<Rudolf> [orca]: o > vai direcionar as saidas para os arquivos que vc vai me enviar
<Rudolf> [orca]: faz um cat lsof_conf
<[orca]> fcomo assim?
<Rudolf> [orca]: deve aparecer alguma coisa
<Rudolf> [orca]: > e < são redirecionadores
<[orca]> explique,.
<Rudolf> [orca]: no terminal
<Rudolf> [orca]: se vc fizer um "ls > conteudo"
<Rudolf> [orca]: a resposta do programa vai ser REDIRECIONADO ao arquivo conteudo
<Rudolf> [orca]: se usar > num arquivo existente ele será sobreescrito
<Rudolf> [orca]: se usar >> num arquivo existente será apenas adicionado
<Rudolf> [orca]: faça um teste
<Rudolf> ls > teste
<[orca]> e onde ficou o resultado destes arquivos que eu digitei no terminal?
<Rudolf> [orca]: ficam onde vc digitou
<Rudolf> [orca]: ao entrar no terminal vc já está em algum lugar
<Rudolf> [orca]: pwd te diz onde está
<Rudolf> [orca]: ls te diz o que tem onde está
<pauloolhos> libreoffice ou opemoffice
<Rudolf> open
<Rudolf> atualmente prefiro libreoffice
<[orca]> ah legal achei os arquivos
<[orca]> e agora?
<Rudolf> mas, são iguais
<Rudolf> ainda
<Rudolf> [orca]: se vc fez os 6 comandos, me manda eles por e-mail
<Rudolf> zhushazang@gmail.com
<[orca]> vc pode pegar no meu ip?
<[orca]> aqui so teve 5 arq
<Rudolf> [orca]: como pego no seu ip?
<[orca]> pera
<[orca]> 177.116.174.218/arquivo.zip
<[orca]> ta os results lá
<Rudolf> [orca]: http?
<[orca]> siim
<[orca]> instalei uns bags aqui
<Rudolf> baixando
<[orca]> mas que vc vai tentar achar no arquivo? quer dizer como agente indentifica qual é qual?
<Rudolf> grep
<[orca]> que é greep?
<Rudolf> man grep
<[orca]> sim, mas sou meio novo, pode explicar?
<Rudolf> [orca]: ele pega um arquivo e procura o que vc definir como chave
<Zowszx> qual o problema?
<Rudolf> Zowszx: qual serviço que faz conexão automática de 3G no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> Zowszx: mas não é pra mim
<Rudolf> Zowszx: é para o [orca]
<Zowszx> orca
<[orca]> qqq???
<Rudolf> [orca]: networkmanager
<Rudolf> [orca]: é o que conecta utilizado o pppd
<Zowszx> O.O
<[orca]> como eu faç?
<Rudolf> 19327 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute user vivo ttyUSB0 noipdefault noauth usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/16 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.5/nm-pppd-plugin.so
<[orca]> para ativar isso
<Zowszx> lol
<Rudolf> Zowszx: to enganado?
<[orca]> kaaaaaaak
<[orca]> femmmm?
<[orca]> (eem?
<Rudolf> [orca]: infelizmente não uso networkmanager
<Rudolf> [orca]: você teria que consultar a doc dele
<Rudolf> [orca]: como disse, uso wvdial
<[orca]> hmmmmmm
<[orca]> é, ja era kaka
<[orca]> rudolf: como eu faria pelo grafico entao?
<Rudolf> [orca]: não sei, não faço essas coisas pelo gráfico
<Rudolf> [orca]: seu 3G é vivo?
<[orca]> sim é
<[orca]> pq???
<Rudolf> [orca]: instala o wvdial
<Rudolf> [orca]: dae a gente arruma um wvdial.conf para vivo e testa
<Rudolf> [orca]: sacou?
<[orca]> acho q sim
<[orca]> pelo pat-get?
<Rudolf> provável
<[orca]> ma nao vai danificar o workmanager né
<[orca]> *network
<Rudolf> danificar não, só não pode rodar os dois ao mesmo tempo
<[orca]> quer dizer, que poderia usar que eu quizesse?
<[orca]> ou vo ter que desinstalar um e tentar outro?
<Rudolf> essa é a idéia do mundo linux não?
<Rudolf> poder escolher
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> tipo os dois instalados
<[orca]> posso usar ambos?
<Rudolf> não ao mesmo tempo
<Rudolf> [orca]: já instalou?
<Rudolf> [orca]: se não, não instale
<Rudolf> [orca]: melhor se informar antes
<Rudolf> [orca]: talvez o pppd deixe vc usar sem precisar do wvdial
<Rudolf> almoçar
<[orca]> a
<Gomex> Fala ae pessoal
<Gomex> Como faço para adicionar uma área de trabalho nova no unit?
<Gomex> hoje temos apenas 2, quero adicionar mais uma
<[orca]> fjgnt
<[orca]> onde fica
<[orca]> o bluetooth do ubuntu? n to achando
<[orca]> jvoltei
<[orca]> ajudem por favor
<[orca]> sei que parece pergunta besta mas queria da um escaner no bluetooth do pc e n consigo
<[orca]> n sei onde fica o aplicativo..
<pauloolhos> como conerter arquivo pdf em doc no linux?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> como converter arquivo pdf em doc no ubuntu
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> converter pdf to doc
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece
<forkd> pauloolhos, da uma olhada no pdftk
<pauloolhos> ok
<edgabaldi> alguem já ingressou um uma máquina com Windows 7 num domínio? Samba 3.6 ?
<edgabaldi> ubuntu-server
<Bravatus> Tardeeeee....
<Birex> opa
<delki8> ae Bravatus e Birex
<root> Fala galera
<valter> Quando abro o gerenciador de pacotes aparece a mensgem de erro:
<valter> Ocorreu um erro
<valter> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<valter> coloquei no paste e não deu certo
<valter> Alguém me ajuda a sanar esse erro ?
<Rudolf> valter: vc fez o que no paste?
<valter> coloquei essa mensagem de erro
<valter> como não deu certo eu a colei
<m3t4l> valter: Esta sendo informado que você tem entradas duplicadas no arquivo sources.list
<valter> certo, mas não sei o que devo fazer
<m3t4l> valter: acesso o arquivo com qualquer editor de texto
<m3t4l> e verifique os endereços duplicados
<valter> ??
<Muphrid> valter: Por modo grafico Entra no central de programas, depois Fontes de software e em Outro Software desmarque as opções sobre partner
<valter> ok..vou tentar
<Muphrid> é canais de sofware, no editar
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<m3t4l> ¬¬
<m3t4l> Rudolf: E eu querendo que o valter entendesse o que estava acontecendo, rss
<valter> Rudof: Por que o riso ?
<valter> ewntendi
<m3t4l> valter: Falo!
<valter> m3t4l: obrigado
<Rudolf> m3t4l: janela errada, malz
<m3t4l> Rudolf: Blz
<Bravatus> Galera... tem alguém que manja de instalação do Java pra me ajudar com um problema ai ???
<Zowszx> oq ha?
<Bravatus> preciso remover o java6 64 da oracle que eu instalei ... nao estou conseguindo...
<Bravatus> tem alguma mágica ?
<Zowszx> perae
<Zowszx> complicou...
<fcoambrozio> tarde pessoal!
<forkd> taarde!
<creto1971> Hi
<Bravatus> tardeee
<creto1971> Alguém substituiu o unity pelo gnome-shell?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar com o bind ?
<forkd> creto1971,  eu e estou feliz. :)
<Zowszx> lol editor vi mt estranho
<fcoambrozio> Zowszx: use o vim =)
<forkd> vim é vida. :D
<fcoambrozio> vim comanda
<fcoambrozio> faz até café
<Zowszx> tem dev c++ pra ubuntu?
<Rudolf> http://br-linux.org/2012/no-google-ate-autores-do-unix-original-usam-o-ubuntu/
<Rudolf> Zowszx: pirou!?
<ubunt> boa tarde a todos
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: opa
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: tai ?
<Rudolf> hau
<Flay> Ola galera:-D
<forkd> salve
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar com o BIND ?
<OliveiraBorges> clear
<forkd> OliveiraBorges, posta a duvida, man...
<OliveiraBorges> forkd: estou seguindo um turorial de como instar o bind
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu fiquei em uma duvida
<OliveiraBorges> na parte onde configura o db.nome
<Zowszx> algm ja escreveu o programa fajuto e conseguiu compilar com o gcc?
<forkd> tah qrendo fazer um cache local?
<OliveiraBorges> @ IN SOA servidor.gdhn.com.br. hostmaster.gdhn.com.br.
<Zowszx> nao
<OliveiraBorges> nessa linha, o que eu substituo em servidor ?
<Zowszx> eu escrevi ele no openoficce e tentei compilar com gcc
<forkd> OliveiraBorges, eu jah configurei um cache local. usei este tutorial: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO-3.html
<OliveiraBorges> forkd: opa
<joaodedeus>  Ja googlei mas nao obtive uma linha para o crontab que funcionasse, quero rodar um script sh de 3 em 3 minutos do sarg, o script está em /etc/init.d/sarg.sh 
<OliveiraBorges> joaodedeus: um pouco dificl conseguir ajuda aqui, rs
<OliveiraBorges> tente a sorte
<joaodedeus> `@@´OliveiraBorges`@@´:  valeu ¶:)~~ 
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o BIND
<fcoambrozio> OliveiraBorges: @ IN SOA servidor.gdhn.com.br. hostmaster.gdhn.com.br -> servidor aqui é o name server - sem muito segredos =)
<MPolitano> boa tarde...
<fcoambrozio> boa tarde MPolitano
<MPolitano> alguém pode me dar alguma dica sobre segurança de outros usuários no ubuntu 12???
<MPolitano> criei contas para meus filhos e gostaria de acessar a os sites visitados por eles durante minha auxencia...
<MPolitano> é possível???
<MPolitano> qualquer coisa vou estar aqui pelo canto...
<Rudolf> MPolitano: sim, massss
<Rudolf> MPolitano: basta vc entrar na conta deles e ir no histórico de acesso do browser
<Rudolf> MPolitano: eles podem apagar, obviamente e/ou configurar para não gravar
<chm0d-780> e se eles apagarem?
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkk
<MPolitano> mai est
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: como disse, há esse risco
<Rudolf> MPolitano: para fazer uma visão externa
<chm0d-780> ai é restringe alguns sites
<Rudolf> MPolitano: necessário um gw na rede onde 1) vc coloque um tcpdump rodando ou 2) suba um proxy
<MPolitano> ai deixa de ser segurança de pais para ser invasão da conta alheia...rs
<chm0d-780> ou instala nele o avast
<chm0d-780> ou outro anti-virus
<fcoambrozio> MPolitano: vc usa roteador?
<chm0d-780> instala o avast nele então MPolitano
<Rudolf> MPolitano: não vejo a diferença entre vc sniffar ou entrar na conta alheia
<MPolitano> uso roteador...
<fcoambrozio> e provavel que o seu roteador jah faça log dos sites (enderecos) acessados
<chm0d-780> Rudolf sniff meio radical não?
<MPolitano> antivirus pra linux... só pora controlar os sites viositados???
<chm0d-780> eu tenho o avast aqui
<chm0d-780> e bloquiei o facebook e outros sites
<chm0d-780> para que os outros não acessem na minha ausência
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: isso eu faço no gw
<illuminarch> MPolitano veja http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/04/mitos-seguranca-em-linux.html
<chm0d-780> Rudolf valeu pela dica
<Rudolf> MPolitano: ow, vc pode subir um squid local na máquina e ativar com iptables um proxy transparente
<MPolitano> gostei da opção... vou instalar e ver os resultados...vlw
<chm0d-780> vou ver se testo
<Rudolf> MPolitano: redirecionando da 80 para a 3128
<Rudolf> MPolitano: tera logs, graficos, horarios acessados
<illuminarch> MPolitano tem vários tutos la
<MPolitano> vou tentar o avast... desse jeito pra mim já é meio complicado... logs, squid, gw, de 80 pra 3128, parece inglês pra mim...rs
<MPolitano> vlw mesmo.. vou instalar o avast...
<Rudolf> windows
<Rudolf> mas se funciona
<Rudolf> bola para frente
<Rudolf> ...
<MPolitano> tem avast pro ubuntu??? me arruma um endereço... catei no baixaki, mas nada que acredito resolver...rs
<creto1971> MPolitano você precisa muito do avast no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> creto1971: checar as paginas visitadas pelos filhotes em outras contas
<creto1971> perai
<Rudolf> MPolitano: http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition
<creto1971> é aqui nesse topico tu encontra o endereço do bit defender também http://www.linuxmint.com.br/forum/p-8808/material-para-estudo-e-informa%C3%A7%C3%B5es-sobre-o-gnu-linux.html
<chm0d-780> MPolitano eu uso no ubuntu
<chm0d-780> por gozo
<chm0d-780> mas uso mesmo
<creto1971> eu no ubuntu ou outro Linux uso apenas cuidado e sudo ufw enable
<MPolitano> vlw!!!
<MPolitano> rpm ou deb????rs
<fcoambrozio> deb MPolitano
<MPolitano> tar.gz eu me enrolo todo e não instalo nada...rs
<MPolitano> vlw
<OliveiraBorges> Cesar_Augusto: voce eh o cara do blog cesar.augusto
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> OliveiraBorges:  sim
<Cesar_Augusto> de qual ?
<Cesar_Augusto> deste aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> porque ?
<OliveiraBorges> Cesar_Augusto:  eu confudi, na verdade o que eu estou falando eh cesra augustus
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<fcoambrozio> 10 pras 6
<fcoambrozio> que blz!!!
<Birex> bele msm
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<Zowszx> algm pode me passar o comando pra compilar um programa q escrevi aki no gcc
<Zowszx> ngm sabe ?
<licensed> alguem pode me ajudar a reinstalar o grub após instalar outro s.o?
<Zowszx> oq se passa?
<xGrind> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<licensed> xGrind, resolveu com o passo 1 mesmo.. é pq eu tava tentando instalar no /dev/sda1 (que ta o ntfs).. mas é na particao do ubuntu /dev/sda2
<licensed> brigadao amigo
<xGrind> licensed,  o/
<Zowszx> saindo
<Rudolf> Zowszx: falou
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-16
<MPolitano> oh!
<MPolitano> boa noite...
<rogerio> boa noite não consigo fazer o conkyforecast no Lubuntu (LXDE) alguma dica de como resolver este problema?
<MPolitano> qdo agente chega aqui perguntando essas coisas é pq já rolou muita leitura sobre o assunto e de nada adiantou???rs
<insano> rogerio, pode explicar melhor?
<rogerio> eu usava o ubuntu 11.10 no meu not agora instalei o lubuntu 12.04 e configurei o conky completo e configurei ele para iniciar com o sistema mas todo o resto inicia automaticamente menos a parte do conkyForecast ele so inicia de vez em quando!
<rogerio> ja volto!
<MPolitano> me lembraram bem do Forecast que tanto gosto...rs
<alvaro> Alguem saberia me informar em qual site, que atraves da URL de uma radio que transmite no padrão do Windows, consigo converter para que seja ouvida no ubuntu?
<illuminarch> alvaro o vlc
<alvaro> não adiantou não já tentei varias vezes e nada
<illuminarch> alvaro voce esta usando ubuntu ?
<alvaro> trata-se de uma "radio" que transmite somente as reuniões da Camara municipal de minha cidade, isto é, Transmite ocasionalmente
<alvaro> estou na 12.04
<illuminarch> em caso positivo, voce pode ir na central de programas e digitar streamer
<illuminarch> ele vai dar varios players
<alvaro> television capture tool (images/movies)????
<alvaro> "streamer television capture tool (images/movies)" é esse ?
<alvaro> illuminarch, é esse o player?
<illuminarch> alvaro há varios players
<illuminarch> voce pode ir em detalhes
<illuminarch> e da uma lida sobre cada um
<illuminarch> e escolher qual se adequa as suas necessidades
<alvaro> pois tenho instalado o " Gstreamer" e nada deu certo vou tentar esse que me indicou.
<alvaro> :)
<jardelvdas_> boa noite pessoal!
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: opa, tai ?
<insano> Boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> Boa noite
<insano> alguém aí já usou o sublime text?
<OliveiraBorges> eu n
<insano> anyone else?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar com o BIND ?
<insano> OliveiraBorges, talvez eu possa
<OliveiraBorges> insano: estou com algumas duvidas em alguns conceitos
<Dead_Thinker> insano, eu uso
<Dead_Thinker> insano, tem o canal #sublimetext que a galera posta dúvidas lá vez ou outra
<OliveiraBorges> o que e sublimetext ?
<OliveiraBorges> texto sublimnar ?
<insano> OliveiraBorges, o melhor editor de texto (para algumas finalidade)
<insano> Dead_Thinker, já entrei lá
<insano> Dead_Thinker, tô querendo fazer o build automatico de código em C (já consegui), mas além disso rodar o terminal a partir do diretório em que estou trabalhando...
<Dead_Thinker> insano, hum, blz, até tentei tb mas não insisti no terminal, eu uso o tilda ai nem sinto muita necessidade
<Dead_Thinker> OliveiraBorges, é um editor de texto muito leve e rápido que vem ganhando fama entre algumas comunidades de desenvolvimento.
<insano> Dead_Thinker, então deixa eu entender
<insano> vc compila pelo sublime?
<Dead_Thinker> insano, não pq eu uso ele mais pra PHP hehe
<insano> entendi...
<Dead_Thinker> insano, o que eu rodo de terminal são comandos cli do framework
<insano> saquei
<insano> se o sublime tivesse suporte a input pelo terminal dele, seria perfeito
<insano> mas infelizmente só consegui compilar
<insano> Dead_Thinker, consegui o que eu queria
<Dead_Thinker> insano, o terminal dentro do ST? como?
<insano> não, na verdade redirecionei a entrada do meu executável para um arquivo input.txt
<insano> aí eu só endito, no próprio sublime, as entradas que eu quero
<insano> edito*
<insano> não preciso nem sequem digitar nada no terminal
<insano> sequer*
<insano> do jeito que eu queria
<Dead_Thinker> hum blz
<Dead_Thinker> vou indo, inté
<jardelvdas_> alguem sabe me dizer algum pdf creator?
<insano> jardelvdas, Libreoffice
<jardelvdas_> insano,  quero pegar varios pdf e fazer um arquivo
<jardelvdas_> alguem sabe o por que esse Erro GPG http://pastebin.com/CvT0FEm4 ?
<insano> jardelvdas, qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando?
<jardelvdas_> insano, 12.04
<xuxuco> alguem sabe como instala
<xuxuco> o php todo
<xuxuco> pelo apt/
<insano> jardelvdas, vc modificou alguma coisa recentemente nas configurações do apt?
<jardelvdas_> insano, sim
<jardelvdas_> insano, sources.list
<insano> o que vc fez?
<jardelvdas_> insano, gerei uma nova lista no http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<insano> jardelvdas, pq vc fez isso?
<insano> jardelvdas, vc fez um backup?
<jardelvdas_> insano,  por que rodei o BleedingEdge12_4_9 e apaguei todos os repositorios
<jardelvdas_> insano, Getting the GPG keys: http://pastebin.com/vHDHuaDi
<insano> que doidera
<jardelvdas_> insano, vivenciando e aprendendo
<jardelvdas_> insano, faz pouco tempo que uso linux e to sempre fuçando arrumo e estrago,
<insano> jardelvdas, entendi
<jardelvdas_> insano, e aos poucos vou aprendendo com os erros
<insano> jardelvdas, sempre que for mexer em arquivos que podem afetar o sistema
<insano> faça um backup...
<jardelvdas_> insano, blz, mas nem lembrei na hora, ihasiuahsiu
<insano> jardelvdas, se vc for trabalhar com TI, vai aprender que backup nunca é demais
<insano> jardelvdas, então dá um pesquisada no google pelo source.list original do ubuntu
<insano> e tenta reverter o estrago
<jardelvdas_> insano, blz, mas os repositorios dos app que ja instalei como fica?
<jardelvdas_> insano, tem como remover as chaves com erro?
<insano> jardelvdas, tenho que sair
<insano> boa noite
<jardelvdas_> insano, ok
<jardelvdas_> boa noite
<jardelvdas_> alguem ae?
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> sabe compilar postfix no freebsd?
<Maninho> dia fdp =(
<xuxuco> oi
<Celso> bom dia
<delki8> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<paico> dia o/
<Rudolf> dia
<delki8> ae paico
<bino> bom dia
<delki8> Bom dia bino
<paico> dia bino
<Birex> bom dia linuxers
<Rudolf> dia
<delki8> ae Birex
<delki8> Vocês trabalham com o que?
<Rudolf> firewall
<FernandoBasso> Professor de inglês.
<FernandoBasso> delki8: E você?
<delki8> FernandoBasso, programador
<FernandoBasso> Java, C, PHP?
<Rudolf> delphi
<Rudolf> cobol
<Rudolf> python
<Rudolf> c++
<Rudolf> delki8: fala
<FernandoBasso> eu estou estudando php/sql e adoro shell.
<delki8> Java Rudolf
<delki8> gosto de desenvolvimento
<delki8> mas ainda sou jovem, em alguns anos isso passa
<delki8> ;)
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<FernandoBasso> "It will not stand to the test of time", como diriamos na língua da informática.
<delki8> Pois é FernandoBasso , eu queria dizer como a programação é maravilhosa e vai me acompanhar o resto da minha vida inspirado pelos grandes de sucesso. Mas meu romantismo acabou tem uns anos já
<delki8> xD
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho um problema que enquanto eu não sei algo muito bem, fico apaixonado que quero dominar aquilo. Depois que "domino", perde a graça, e quero fazer algo diferente. Acho que sou crazy.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: lazyboy
<Birex> tb concordo FernandoBasso
<Birex> comecei a programar em 1994 e hoje nao tenho mais paciencia para isso
<Birex> meu negocio e redes
<Rudolf> Birex: redes é foda
<Rudolf> Birex: parei com linux, agora só redes tabém
<Birex> passei por assembly, c, clipper, pascal, vb, delphi, cobol, basic, fortran e por ai vai
<Birex> pois linux e a base para redes?
<Birex> linux e tudo
<Birex> servidores e com ele
<Birex> o loco meu!
<delki8> Ouço um pessoal falando que o FreeBSD lida melhor como servidor do que os linux
<Birex> mas a verdade e que ele e mais desenvolvido, mais seguro, mais estavel
<Rudolf> delki8: sim, mas é por que a pilha tcp/ip do BSD é melhor
<delki8> E compensa investir na parte de infra pra tomar conta deste tipo de servidor Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> delki8: juro que não entendi a pergunta?
<Rudolf> sem "?"
<delki8> hehe, compensa investir tempo pra aprender FreeBSD?
<Rudolf> delki8: depende da sua meta
<Rudolf> delki8: conhecimento não se perde
<Rudolf> delki8: torna-se inútil talvez
<Rudolf> delki8: mas não tem muita diferença não
<Rudolf> delki8: só detalhes
<delki8> Beleza, valeu. É que colocaram um FreeBSD aqui na empresa agora, por isso fiquei curioso
<Rudolf> delki8: é tranquilo
<barna> cha pergunta uma coisa! tenho um amigo q tem um comp um pouco mais antigo, AMD com 2 nucleos e 4gb ram, ele ta com uma placa de video nvidia de 128mb, quer comprar uma de 2gb, sera q rola alguma incompatibilidade?
<fxd> barna,  ñ
<barna> valeu fxd !
<fxd> ele qr jogar e tal?
<barna> editar video!
<barna> ta sem R$ pra montar um comp novo, quer só dar um Up no comp dele!
<Rudolf> barna: cara, tem que ver qual os adapatadores
<Rudolf> barna: esses antigos não suportam pci-e
<Rudolf> barna: se for AGP esquece
<fxd> ñ tenho mto conhecimento disso, mas acho q edição de video q manda mais é cpu
<barna> a placa atual é AGP
<fxd> a ñ ser q seja 3d
<Rudolf> barna: esquece placas novas
<Rudolf> fxd: cpu+gpu atualmente
<Rudolf> fxd: nos antigos, cpu e 3d para gpu
<spotted> boas galera
<Rudolf> barna: não existe nada moderno agp
<Rudolf> barna: o máximo que achei foi 256M
<Rudolf> barna: e no mercado livre
<spotted> a maior
<spotted> era uma gt de 512
<spotted> mas aos anos que nao sao feitas
<Rudolf> spotted: sim
<barna> hummmm
<Rudolf> barna: 1G, 2G só pci-e
<spotted> algum de vocês tiveram problemas com as portas usb no ubuntu 12?
<barna> então temos q ver se a placa mãe dele tem pci-e?
<Rudolf> barna: ah, se tem agp, não tem pci-e não
<spotted> mesmo
<spotted> para isso ha uma soluçãp
<spotted> solução
<spotted> que é juntar tudo e botar no lixo
<spotted> xD
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> ele queria comprar essa http://www.waz.com.br/_produtos/?p=102174
<Rudolf> Interface PCI Express 16x v2.0
<Rudolf> nem rola hein
<barna> spotted, sim, aki se eu ligar o comp com alguma coisa no usb o 3g num funfa! tenho tirar tudo, até o mouse, iniciar dai ligar tudo pra poder pegar o 3g!
<Rudolf> spotted: o mais provavel
<barna> blz, valeu Rudolf e spotted!
<barna> vou pegar o modelo da placa mãe dele e ver o q tem! e quais entradas, pra ver se rola uma placa d video melhor!
<spotted> hum
<spotted> tipo se ligar algo na porta usb3
<spotted> ele vai abaixo?
<spotted> vou experimentar
<spotted> por acaso nao foi
<spotted> usei um comando que me deram no ingles
<spotted>  sudo update-usbids
<spotted> mas isto nao faço a minima ideia o que faz
<fcoambrozio> meio quieto as coisa por aqui :)
<delki8> Pessoal, alguém sabe uma forma legal de matar processos no Ubuntu se o sistema realmente travar? Queria uma mais prática que ctrl+alt+f1
<delki8> tipo o ctrl alt del do windows mesmo
<delki8> o problema que eu vejo no gnome-system-monitor é que ele parece não ter prioridade no sistema
<fcoambrozio> delki8: se o sistema e ainda assim vc consegue ter o "teclado" usa o htop
<fcoambrozio> e cria um shortcut para ele
<delki8> legal, a diferença dele pro top é só parte visual?
<delki8> (que já é bem melhor?)
<pedor> alguém pode me ajudar com um problema no kubuntu (ou tem alguma sala específica pra ele?)
<Rudolf> pedor: que passa/
<pedor> estou tentando criar uma assinatura html no kmail, mas ela aparece como código do html
<pedor> Rudolf, complicado essa né? hehehe não achei em nenhum fórum ou pesquisa do google
<Rudolf> pedor: cara, não uso kmail
<Rudolf> pedor: se vc esperar um pouco posso tentar ver aqui
<pedor> blz, espero sim, vlw
<Rudolf> pedor: é, que bizarro
<Rudolf> pedor: caçar solução
<pedor> pois é... eu até achei um post de 2006 falando que o kde estava testando uma assinatura em html, mas não tem mais nada em lugar algum
<pedor> ontem eu decidi testar o kde, surpreendentemente meu note está mais rápido, não esquenta (no gnome/unity ele tinha crises de identidade e achava que era um forno) e agora eu consigo assistir videos sem problemas.
<Rudolf> pedor: cara parece ser um bug ou falta de suporte mesmo
<Rudolf> pedor: sugiro reportar
<pedor> Rudolf, blz, vlw pela ajuda. uma pena, queria usar o kmail, bem mais leve que o thunderbird
<Rudolf> pedor: sim, mas tem outros problemas que me irritam
<Rudolf> pedor: a maneira dele agrupar mensagens
<Rudolf> pedor: mas, enfim
<Rudolf> pedor: concordo, thunderbird fode
<pedor> tu usa o kubuntu tb?
<souza> boa tarde
<souza> precisso de ajuda
<pedor> Rudolf, preenchi o bug, vamos ver o que dá
<souza> deletei todos os arquivos de /var
<souza> e so inicia o terminal agora
<souza> aparece essa menssagem
<souza> ata_id[122]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb'; Invalid argument
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde galera
<souza> e essa logo abaixo
<souza> could not write bytes: Broken pipe
<barna> boa RodrigO23
<barna> souza, kra vc zuou o barraco agora!
<barna> heheheheheehehe
<souza> serei o diretorio errado
<souza> ia apagar os arquivos de  /var /log
<barna> souza, tem alguma copia do /dev?
<souza> copia nao, mas o '/dev ' esta la com os arquivos
<barna> mas vc falou q apagou tudo.....
<souza> devo ter me expresado errad, apaguei tudo que tinha dentro de /var
<souza> tenho pouco conhecimento em linux ainda
<souza> fiz alguma coisa que vai complicar muito para resolver?
<RodrigO23> OPa iai barna
<barna> souza, sim
<souza> tem como corrigir?
<barna> kra, fica muita coisa no /var, vc pode tentar recuperar ele usando um programa de recuperação tipo testdisk
<barna> ou re-instalar o sistema!
<barna> mas re-criar o /var acredito eu ser imposivel!
<souza> ata... entao reintalar vai ser a soluçao
<souza> ai tem muita coisa para fazer bkp
<barna> se isso não for um problema pra vc, manda a ver!
<barna> se tem muita coisa, tenta recuperar com o testdisk
<barna> só num esquece q pra usar o testdisk a partição tem q tar desmontada, então vc vai ter q usar um live-usb ou live-cd
<barna> souza, uma boa coisa a se fazer é criar 2 partições uma pro sistesma (/) e outra pros arquivos pessoais (/home) ai se vc tem q re-instalar só formata o / e deixa seus arquivos intactos no /home!
<souza> com o sistema instalado consigo fazer isso?
<souza> ou somente quantdo estou preparando o hd?
<souza> brigado barna, estou preparando o live-usb
<barna> souza, consegue, da um pouco de trabalho, mas da pra fazer de boa!
<barna> vc vai formatar o hd?
<souza> primeiro vou tentar recuperar caso nao de a sim
<souza> tem menos de uma semana que formatei ele
<barna> ok
<barna> putz.....
<souza> to rindo muito aqui
<barna> eu estaria chorando......
<souza> assim presto mais atençao na proxima
<souza> e a vontade
<barna> souza, quantos gb vc tem livre ai?
<souza> uns 100
<barna> aki eu deixo uns 20gb pro sistema (/) e o resto pro /home
<souza> e tenho 150 ocupados, fora o que deixo no hd externo
<barna> ai se da pau no sistema, num tenho q fazer backup, só reinstalar sim mexer no /home
<souza> vou fazer isso e melhor, menos perigoso
<barna> exatamente
<barna> Rudolf, ta ai?
<barna> ajuda eu d novo!
<barna> a placa mãe daquele amigo é essa aki! http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NE/#specifications
<barna> ele quer colocar essa placa de video http://www.waz.com.br/_produtos/?p=102174
<barna> sera q rola???
<fxd> barna,  pega sim
<barna> massa....
<barna> valeu fxd
<Maninho> essa placa de video não é boa
<barna> valeu fxd /
<barna> Maninho, é comigo?
<Maninho> sim
<Maninho> Bus: 64bits
<Maninho> só vai dar dor de cabeça
<Maninho> ve uma de no minimo 128 var dar uma diferença de uns 20 reais
<barna> hummmmm
<Maninho> por algo melhor
<Maninho> vou trampar flow
<barna> qual é melhor, nvidia ou amd?
<Maninho> ati
<barna> ati? ok, vou pesquisar!
<barna> é q o kra vai comprar dessa loja! www.waz.com.br num vi ati lá, só nvidia e amd
<fcoambrozio> barna: melhor é a que cabe no bolso :)
<barna> até 200R$
<Rudolf> barna: para linux ou windows?
<Rudolf> barna: para linux, nvidia, sempre
<Rudolf> barna: drivers proprietários da ati são uma merda
<barna> o kra ta usando windows ainda... mas ja to aplicando ele num ubuntu studio!
<Rudolf> barna: então fica esperto em não colocar ati
<Rudolf> barna: vai te dar dor de cabeça
<barna> pensei nessa... VGA PCI-E NVIDIA GT 240 1GB/128bits Gainward Golden Sample - NE5T240SHD01-2153F - Bulk
<barna> 180R$
<Rudolf> pra começar
<barna> vale a pena?
<Rudolf> investimento baixo, retorno compatível
<Rudolf> a longo prazo
<Rudolf> sugiro 400 pra cima
<Rudolf> e atenção ao chipset
<barna> é só um pequeno upgrade num comp antigo!
<Rudolf> barna: mas ele suporta pci-e?
<Rudolf> barna: tu viu lá?
<barna> Rudolf, http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NE/#specifications
<Rudolf> barna: ah sussa
<Rudolf> barna: ao menos a mobo não é tãããão antiga
<barna> sim, mas ta com placa de video de 128mb.... num da pra nada!
<barna> 1 ou 2 gb de video vai dar uma sobre vida ao comp!
<barna> Rudolf, valeu pela ajuda!
<fcoambrozio> barna: tamanho da memoria (de vídeo) não quer dizer necessariamente muita coisa
<barna> fcoambrozio, da uma dia ai!
<fcoambrozio> barna, dia ou dica?
<fcoambrozio> :)
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> dica
<fcoambrozio> barna: a placa de vídeo é pra qual finalidade?
<barna> editar video
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: tem cuda
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: cuda enabled, edita com um software com suporte, já era
<barna> aproveitando, o q é o cuda? ja li um bom tanto, mas nunca entendi direito!
<fcoambrozio> é uma plataforma de computação/programação pararela
<fcoambrozio> barna: o $$ pra comprar a placa é 200ão?
<barna> eu acho q a minha placa tem cuda!
<barna> mas num tenho certeza e nem sei como usar!
<Rudolf> barna: cuda/opencl é computação nas placas de video
<Rudolf> barna: ao invés de vc fazer cálculos no processador, vc faz na placa de video
<barna> hummm isso é otimo!
 * barna ainda apanha com placa de video
<paquistaum> e aeee, boa tarde
<barna> boa
<Rudolf> tarde
<fcoambrozio> tarde
<delki8> tarde paquistaum
<paquistaum> =D
<paquistaum> pow galera, meu ubuntu tá meio estranho
<paquistaum> a internet aqui com ele nunca dava lag nenhum, mas agora de vez enquando da umas travadinhas
<paquistaum> o que pode ser ?!
<barna> Rudolf, fcoambrozio, vc sabem como poderia usar o cuda no 12.04?
<Rudolf> paquistaum: tantas coisas
<delki8> paquistaum, da umas travadinhas tipo fica lento de uma hora pra outra, ou a rede cai as vezes?
<paquistaum> fica lento
<Rudolf> barna: para quê?
<paquistaum> por exemplo em aguns jogos online
<paquistaum> que nunca deu lag
<Rudolf> barna: http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<barna> Rudolf, uai, pelo q li serve pra varias coisas, pra mim talvez ajude na edição de videos
<fcoambrozio> barna: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/CUDA-Programe-a-sua-NVIDIA
<Rudolf> barna: o programa que vc usa suporta cuda?
<Rudolf> barna: esse é o problema
<barna> hummmmm
<barna> to usando o kdenlive
<Rudolf> barna: não o uso
<Rudolf> mas acredito que nenhum programa no linux suporte
<barna> hummmm, massa os links, mas vai dar pau com a minha nvidia ion2
<barna> é q meu comp tem 2 placas de video! intel+nvidia!
<Rudolf> barna: optimus?
<barna> sim
<Rudolf> barna: linux nem suporta optimus
<Rudolf> barna: eu tenho um
<fcoambrozio> Rudolf: nem com o bumblebee?
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: IMHO, gambiarra
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: mas é um começo
<barna> Rudolf, suporta sim!
<barna> Rudolf, http://bumblebee-project.org/
<barna> #bumblebee
<Rudolf> barna: cara, eu já disse, IMHO gambiarra
<Rudolf> barna: é por conta e risco
<Rudolf> barna: mesmo pq ele não usa o cuda
<Rudolf> barna: apenas o dispositivo
<souza_> uma duvida para desenvolvimento java, qual devo optar, o open-java ou o da sun mesmo??
<Rudolf> souza_: sempre sun
<souza_> ok, vlw
<Rudolf> souza_: vc sabe por que né?
<souza_> nao
<souza_> tenho certeza
<Rudolf> não, tenho certeza
<Rudolf> ou
<Rudolf> não tenho certeza
<Rudolf> ???
<souza_> ja vi defenderem o da sun pelo grupo que tem por traz, e ter garantia de continuidade do projeto
<Rudolf> souza_: na verdade para vc desenvolvedor é compatibilidade
<souza_> ummm
<souza_> muito grande a diferença?
<Rudolf> souza_: sm
<souza_> vou procurar um pouco depois, para entender melhor
<meketrfe> boa tarde galera
<meketrfe> estou querendo começar a ultilizar o ubuntu qual melhor versão para um i5 ?
<Rudolf> meketrfe: qualquer uma, 12.04
<meketrfe> rudolf
<meketrfe> vlw
<Zowsz_> qual comando pra compilar no gcc nao estou conseguindo
<Rudolf> Zowsz_: gcc source.c -o nomedobinario
<souza_> como funciona a instalaçao via apt-get, para qual pasta da estrutura e jogado o programa instalado?
<Rudolf> souza_: vários lugares
<Rudolf> souza_: diferentemente do windows, os programas se dividem
<fcoambrozio> lib prum lado, binario pro outro - cada um no seu quadrado
<Zowsz> oque vc precisa instalar souza?
<Rudolf> souza_: arquivo de configuração geral /etc, documentação /usr/share, executáveis /bin ou /usr/bin e libs compartilhadas /lib ou /usr/lib
<sette> Boa tarde!
<Rudolf> souza_: tarde
<souza_> nao e para entender mesmo o funcionamento
<souza_> pois utilizo ele para quase todos os programas
<Rudolf> souza_: a maioria dos programas é instalado sob /usr
<Rudolf> souza_: mas com as separações que fiz acima
<Rudolf> souza_: exceto pelo uso do /etc
<sette> Não querendo incomodar, mas já incomodando, um pc com ATOM 230 1.6 e 2GB de RAM roda o 12.04 sossegado?
<Rudolf> sette: cara, o maior problema desse sossegado são os dispositivos periféricos como wifi, camera, etc
<Rudolf> sette: precisa rodar um lspci e ver se tudo é devidamente suportado
<Rudolf> sette: normalmente sim, mas tem surpresas
<sette> Rudolf: Entendi... Meu irmão quer experimentar no PC dele, que é um Positivon Union.
<sette> Rudolf: No caso, o PC veio com um Linux que nem me lembro qual era, mas eu botei o 7 pra ele. Com o Linux até a placa de TV funcionava perfeitamente.
<fcoambrozio> "eu botei o 7" - piratão?
<sette> Tenho ele e o xp com chave corporativo.
<sette> Bom, vou experimentar, acredito que se ele roda o Win7 ultimate, deve rodar o ubuntu 12.04 na boa.
<Zowsz> algm experiente emC,c++?
<Rudolf> sette: como disse, por processamento é tranquilo
<Rudolf> sette: o problema são os chipsets
<sette> Rudolf: Tá certo. Coloco ele lá hoje e volto aqui pra falar o que virou, caso alguém mais precise saber se roda tudo.
<sette> Rudolf: Valeu a ajuda.
<Rudolf> sette: até
<insano> existe algum canal aqui no freenode para administradores de rede?
<Rudolf> insano: /j #cisco
<insano> Rudolf, trabalha com net admin?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> insano: firewall
<insano> Rudolf, sabe se existe alguma regra para cor de cabo utp? algum padrão ou norma?
<Rudolf> insano: PORRA!
<insano> Rudolf, que foi cara ?
<Rudolf> insano: vou supor que você está começando agora
<Rudolf> insano: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabo_de_par_tran%C3%A7ado
<Rudolf> insano: isso é questão de concursp
<insano> cara, não estou falando da cor interna
<insano> é a capa....
<Rudolf> insano: tem norma também
<Rudolf> insano: dá uma olhada em cabeamento estruturado
<insano> já pesquisei algo em torno de 1 hora aqui no google
<insano> e não achei nada
<souza_> como posso alterar a quantidade de memoria de video?
<Rudolf> souza_: trocando a placa?
<souza_> nao
<souza_> nas configuraçoes
<Rudolf> souza_: rapaz, antigamente
<souza_> nao tem como colocar placa de video
<Rudolf> souza_: na época do XF86Config dava para fazer isso
<Rudolf> souza_: não sei se o xorg.conf permite
<insano> souza_, se a memória for compartilhada
<insano> na bios
<souza_> na bios sem chanse, mau da para mudar a hora e data
<souza_> minha onbord tem 4mb
<insano> então desiste
<souza_> e dificil desistir, para quase tudo se tem algum geito
<insano> OK
<souza_> poder ser dificil e complicado mas com boa vontade
<Rudolf> souza_: me diga o que vc quer alterar
<souza_> almentar a memoria de video
<Rudolf> souza_: mas aumentar apenas nas configurações?
<Rudolf> souza_: não quer dizer que vai mudar algo
<souza_> nao roda nenhum jogo que seja um pouco + animado, o video trava
<Rudolf> souza_: mas a placa tem quanto?
<souza_> quando usava windows, dava tela azul sempre que tentava jogar qualquer coisa, sobrescrevia a memoria
<souza_> ontem seguindo um tutorial para checar, pelo que entendi, sao 4mb, mas que posso expandir ate 128 se nao me engano
<souza_> meu ingle e um pouco ruim... ai nao deu para ir muito longe
<Rudolf> souza_: tem o link aí?
<souza_> deixa ver se acho no historico
<Rudolf> souza_: o que vc quer deve ser compartilhamento de memória
<souza_> é, utilizar da ram acredito, que seja a maneira certo?
<Rudolf> souza_: exato
<Rudolf> souza_: quem faz isso é a bios
<souza_> se nao hover opçao tem outra maneira?
<Zowsz> saindo
<souza_> nao to com o link
<pedor> como eu faço pra um painel no kubuntu voltar às configurações originais? por algum motivo o indicador de mensagens sumiu
<Rudolf> pedor: rm -rf ~/.pastadoprograma
<souza_> utilizei esse comando para ver "lspci -v | less" e no site site tinha a saida dele, e dizia que o primeiro valor de memoria era o atual
<souza_> e o segundo valor de memoria e na linha abaixo e ate onde posso expandir
<Rudolf> souza_: he, sem o link...
<souza_> vou tentar encontra o link, se conseguir volto com ele para vermos
<souza_> precisso sair agora
<souza_> brigado pela ajuda
<delki8> quando a quarta feira acaba, começa o início das esperanças de que a semana também está indo embora?
<noghdroide> Alguém testou o ubuntu no eeepc 1215n?
<alvaro> Qual versão do ubuntu que quer instalar?
<noghdroide> alvaro a 12.04 claro
<alvaro> ja testou em live cd?
<alvaro> se o pc funcionar beleza, senão não instale
<noghdroide> Vou experimentar com o 64b , queria saber se alguem já tinha testado
<alvaro> 64 é mais complicado
<Known_problems> como habilitar o Barra de Localização (local Bar) no gerenciador de arquivos Nautilus, do ubuntu. ??
<Known_problems> pq só aparece os botoes onde estou navegando.... quero que apareca tambem a Barra de Localização, para eu poder escrever manualmente o caminho que pretendo acessar
<pibarnas> Known_problems, crtl+l?
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<Known_problems> pibarnas, aquela barra superior ?
<pibarnas> Known_problems, não é para escrever o endereço?
<Known_problems> pibarnas, isso, quero escrever o caminho dos diretorios que quero navegar
<pibarnas> Known_problems, acho que se vc usar a key, ela aparece. tentou?
<Known_problems> pibarnas, blz eh isso mesmo
<Known_problems> pibarnas, tava ja ficando estress
<Known_problems> pq no menu e exibir naum tinha mais a opcao de ativa essa opcao
<pibarnas> Known_problems, ;)
<telec> ping?
<Maninho> pong
<telec> =))
<Maninho> Play url http://96.9.177.22:8364
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-17
<esdras> olas
<esdras> olas
<esdras> who
<Maninho> uptime
<Maninho> 22:14:56 up 79 days,  3:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.93, 1.11, 1.27
<esdras> quit
<MPolitano> Boa noite???
<masteroforion> noite
<Dead_Thinker> noite
<zanin> Alguém pode me ajudar a entender como funciona os comandos executados via tecla FN? Por exemplo o brilho do monitor
<deusr> alguém aqui usando o gnome-shell?
<OliveiraBorges> e ai galera
<OliveiraBorges> cheguei
<OliveiraBorges> alguem quer me ajudar com o BIND
<JavaNunes> vagabundos viados
<delki8> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<paico> dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<delki8> dia paico
<paico> dia =)
<Katador> bom dia
<Katador> alguem usa netbeans
<Katador> ?
<Katador> eu instalei o LAMP depois o NETBEANS, so que o netbeans nao esta reconhecendo o servido apache
<Katador> eu nao consigo executar as paginas
<Birex> 10:09:51 up 528 days, 11:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<Rudolf> Birex: roda o que nesse server?
<Birex> tudo
<Birex> dhcp
<Birex> ftp
<Birex> web
<Birex> ssh
<Birex> dns
<Birex> sql
<Rudolf> Birex: qual sql?
<Birex> mysql
<Rudolf> Birex: credo
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<Birex> pq?
<Rudolf> Birex: é e-commerce?
<Birex> nao
<Birex> e domestico
<Rudolf> Birex: ah, então sussa
<Rudolf> Birex: mas até que tu tá bem de fornecimento de energia
<Birex> e
<Birex> um sofoco quando chove e venta
<Birex> pisca muito a luz aki
<Rudolf> não compensa o risco
<Birex> pq?
<Rudolf> Birex: doméstico
<Birex> e o que tem isso?
<Birex> uso principalmente para virtualizacao
<Rudolf> Birex: o que quero dizer é: vale o risco de deixar ligado na chuva para uma corrupção dos dados
<Birex> vale muito o risco
<sistematico> Não corrompe não pô..
<Ricardo__> aki nunca corrompeu tb
<Birex> pq gasto energia com 1 micro so
<Ricardo__> quando falta luz
<Ricardo__> so o ruindows
<sistematico> Usei PC em uma casa que caia a luz 3x ao dia.
<Ricardo__> ahahahaha
<Ricardo__> mas passa um chkdsk e era isso
<sistematico> Nunca corrompeu nada.
<Ricardo__> pois é tem cara q diz q corrompe direto
<Ricardo__> aki nunca vi tb cara
<Birex> aki nao tb
<Rudolf> ai ai
<Rudolf> ok, como quiserem
<sistematico> Ricardo__, Depende muito do sistema de arquivos.
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Rudolf> a máquina/sistema é de vocês
<Birex> aki e ext3
<Ricardo__> aki ext4
<Ricardo__> mas o fat32
<Ricardo__> era foda
<Ricardo__> na epoca do 98
<Ricardo__> aahaha
<Katador> ae, como qual o modo pra limita acesso somente para roo em uma partiçao?
<Katador> chmod 777 libera acesso neh
<Rudolf> Katador: chmod
<Katador> e pra bloquia?
<sistematico> Aqui é UFS
<Rudolf> Katador: man chmod
<sistematico> Katador, Depende.
<Katador> rsrsrss
<sistematico> Katador, Deveria liberar :D
<Katador> eh pe eu liberei a pasta raiz
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Katador> sudo chmod 777 /
<Katador> por engano
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA...Ta Ioko!? ... N° 7123
<Katador> era a /var/www
<sistematico> Katador, [dono] [grupo] [outros]
<Rudolf> Katador: recursivo?
<Katador> como assim Rudolf
<Rudolf> Katador: seu comando foi recursivo
<Birex> chmod 777 -R /
<Birex> isso?
<Katador> nao
<Katador> somento chmod 777 /
<Katador> ou seja, as subpstas ainda estao bloquiadas
<Rudolf> Katador: amem
<Katador> so queria lembra a numeraçao que bloqueia denovo
<Katador> rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> Katador: pegue alguém com a mesma distro
<Rudolf> Katador: e copie
<Katador> Rudolf eu apertei enter enganado
<sistematico> Katador, Não se trata de "bloqueio" e "desbloqueio", entenda que são permissões.
<Katador> sim
<Katador> me expressei mal
<sistematico> Katador, Você está retirando ou colocando permissões de escrita, leitura e execução, não bloqueando pasta ou arquivo.
<Katador> quero limita as ediçoes, somente para o root
<sistematico> Katador, Você poderia chamar de bloqueio, algo como o Stick Bit ou algo assim.
<Katador> sistematico eu me expressei mal
<sistematico> Katador, chmod 600 /pasta/ mas você não pode fazer isso no /
<Katador> o que é isso ai?
<sistematico> Katador, chown usuario:grupo /pasta
<Katador> hum....
<Katador> sistematico pq assim
<Katador> naturalmente a pasta raiz do ubuntu
<sistematico> Katador, Com esse comando a pasta fica com permissão rw somente pro dono dela.
<Katador> ja vem com permissoes de ediçao, somente para root
<Katador> o queria alterar as permissoes da pasta /var/www
<Katador> pra eu usar o netbeans
<Katador> so que acabei errando e alterei da pasta raiz
<Katador> chmod 777 /
<Katador> queria volta as permissoes de alteraçao somente pra usuaria root
<sistematico> [lucas@freebsd /usr/home/lucas]$ ls -ld /
<sistematico> drwxr-xr-x  19 root  wheel  1024 17 Mai 01:21 /
<sistematico> Aqui é assim, aí deve ser diferente, mas esse á o máximo que eu posso te ajudor por enquanto.
<sistematico> :P
<Katador> bom
<Katador> abri o nautilus pelo root
<Katador> abri a pasta raiz, fui em propriedades
<Katador> e editei as permissoes
<Katador> usuarios - somente podem visualizar arquivos
<Katador> ja resolveu
<Katador> rsrsrsrs
<sistematico> Katador, Usa o terminal.
<sistematico> Katador, man chmod
<sistematico> Katador, man chown
<Katador> acho que o chmod 644 /
<Katador> vai resolver
<Katador> 600: Somente o proprietário pode ler / escrever
<Katador> 644: Somente o proprietário pode escrever, outras pessoas podem ler
<Katador> 666: Todos os usos pode ler / escrever.
<Katador> 644 resolve
<Katador> -]
<Katador> resolve nada rsrsrsrss
<Katador> teu pau em tudo
<Katador> N° 7128
<Katador> kkkkk
<sistematico> Katador, Procurou no Google?
<fcoambrozio> Katador: que que vc esta querendo fazer?
<sistematico> Katador, Procurou algum documento que fale sobre hierarquia de pastas no Ubuntu?
<sistematico> Katador, No próprio site do Ubuntu, Fórums, ou Wiki?
<Katador> Rudolf
<Katador> que zebraum que deu aqui rapa
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUAAu...Para Neh...  N° 7114
<Katador> tive que loga pelo live cd
<Katador> e corrigi a cagada
<Rudolf> Katador: normal
<Rudolf> Katador: a cagada foi grande
<Katador> ahuahuaa
<Katador> coloquei permissao 664
<Creto> katador e sistematico não levem a mal, mas quem disse que chmod resolve problemas?
<Katador> no diretiro raiz
<Rudolf> Creto_: qual seria a solução?
<[orca]> oi gente
<[orca]> agora a ajudda é simples, mme esqueci do comando que troca o nome de um diretorio ou arquivo me ajudem
<[orca]> por favor
<[orca]> ah olha quem ta aqui oi, barna!
<[orca]> alguém pode me ajudar? rapidinho, por favor
<Rudolf> mv
<Rudolf> mv diretorioA diretorioB
<[orca]> mv?
<[orca]> aqui diz q n pode mover kakaka
<Rudolf> permissão
<Rudolf> vc é dono desse diretorio?
<[orca]> sim sou
<Rudolf> então não sei
<Rudolf> o comando é esse
<Rudolf> faz como root
<[orca]> ah mudou
<[orca]> acho que eu tava digitando algo errado
<[orca]> sera que ele pode mover uma pasta tbm?
<[orca]> eu fiz assim
<[orca]> tava dentro da pasta e digitei isso
<Rudolf> sim, mv muda qualquer coisa que esteja no "escopo" do usuario
<[orca]> ah so que me faltava
<[orca]> bach: permição negada
<Rudolf> só que te faltava o que?
<[orca]> risada
<Rudolf> vc não é dono de algo aí
<Rudolf> ou do diretorio
<Rudolf> ou do destino
<Rudolf> ls -l
<Rudolf> te ajuda a ver
<[orca]> sim...
<[orca]> vou ver uam coisinha aqui
<[orca]> to tentando ativar um chat.
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<[orca]> rudolf: apaguei todos o s arquivos e dei um tar -zxvf e foi
<[orca]> fala rodrigo23
<[orca]> eae?
<RodrigO23> aooo [orca]
<RodrigO23> sumido bicho
<RodrigO23> hehe
<[orca]> rodrigo23: mais ou menos né? uauaua
<[orca]> rodrigo23: mas tu some muito tbm...
<[orca]> rodrigo23: tudo bem?
<barna> [orca], blz e vc?
<barna> desculpa demorar pra responder, tava no banho
<RodrigO23> iai barna
<barna> RodrigO23, oi!
<barna> Rudolf, blz?
<barna> Rudolf, a gente tava falando da optimus/cuda ontem, mas minha produtora veio aki em casa pra gente fazer uma reunião......ai......
<[orca]> barna: banho demorado em? #risada
<barna> sim, vou sair com uma gatinha hoje! tem q dar aquele talento né?
<Rudolf> barna: opa
<barna> Rudolf, mau ai sumir, sem dispedir/agradecer!
<Rudolf> barna: no problem
<barna> :)
<[orca]> :P:P
<[orca]> barna:: tu nao tinha uma namorada/noiva? tu falou ser do pará sei la
<barna> [orca], exato! terminamos.....
<barna> uma pena, 5 anos de relacionamento..... mas foi lindo em quanto durou!
<[orca]> barna: po tu me lembra mt de uma pessoa, um garoto só q beem mais novo. 12 anos acho, tem o teclar indentico ao seu quer dizer, com as esclamações e tudo kakaka
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<barna> nossa eu uso esclamação d+
<[orca]> barna: é imprecionante como a net agente  acha muitos `clones'
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<barna> na vida real tb!
<[orca]> kakaka
<barna> eu estou sempre viajando. nessas viagem o que eu acho q pessoas parecidas é imprecionante!
<[orca]> pois é
<[orca]> barna: tu processa bem rapido em?
<barna> :)
<[orca]> banra, ta aí?
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaa
<[orca]> janela errada
<[orca]> kakaka
<[orca]> bah
<[kernel]> ae
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal eu estou com problema na temperatura do conky no 12.04 (lubuntu), meu not é dual core e estou usando este comando "${execi 300 sensors | grep Core\ 1 | cut -c15-16 ;}°C" no primeiro e "${execi 300 sensors | grep Core\ 0 | cut -c15-16 ;}°C"e no segundo .
<rogerio> mas não esta funcionando
<rogerio> alguma sugestão!
<rogerio> ?
<praziau> Hello
<[orca]> fal aí
<[orca]> *fala
<praziau> English?
<praziau> :/
<[orca]> no, portuguese
<praziau> nao fala
<[orca]> nao é logico? #risada
<[orca]> risada
<praziau> Anyone speaks english?
<[orca]> i no
<[orca]> brasial: de onde tu tecla?
<[orca]> *praziau
<[orca]> falas de onde?
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> praziau: em?
<praziau> nao fala portuguese :/
<Iristeu> oe
<[orca]> qqqq?
<[orca]> qualé
<praziau> fala english?
<Iristeu> praziau, are you from? Jalaska?
<praziau> from New York
<Iristeu> kkkkkkkk
<praziau> But I live in Sao Paulo
<praziau> I just moved here yesterday
<Iristeu> ok
<[orca]> praziau: é, pois eu podria jurar que tu é brasileiro mesmo...
<praziau> [orca] nao fala portuguese :/
<[orca]> iristeu: da pra ver o ip dele aí? no pidgin da mas tu longe.
<[orca]> tou em outro cliente e n sei ver aqui se é q da...
<Iristeu> orca, não, tá oculto
<Iristeu> mas deixa pra lá, sossega. hehe
<[orca]> iristeu: so que ele tem o `jeitinho brasileiro' :/
<Iristeu> veremos, afinal brasileiro geralmente não leva desaforo pra casa. rs
<[orca]> iristeu: geralmente que fica mais oculto é vivo 3g.
<[orca]> pois é
<[orca]> po meu mosila nao ta conectando nas paginas pq será?
<[kernel]> [orca], iai garoto bulisozo
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> menino sapeca
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<praziau> anyone speaks english?
<Iristeu> E ai OliveiraBorges
<Iristeu> praziau, are you gay?
<[orca]> [kernel]: sem comentários sobre vc =)
<praziau> no Iristeu
<Iristeu> :)
<praziau> you can ask my wife.
<[kernel]> [orca], risos
<[kernel]> kkkk
<[orca]> po agora eu ri
<[kernel]> br = brazilian
<praziau> anyone from sao paulo?
<Rudolf> praziau: state ou city?
<[kernel]> i am from Fortaleza/CE.
<praziau> city
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> ou?
<[kernel]> nao seria or?
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<praziau> I just moved here from from the USA.
<Rudolf> [kernel]: or
<praziau> http://imgur.com/a/npv6n
<praziau> Pictures of the new apartment here in Sao Paulo
<[orca]> isso q eu penssei aqui
<Rudolf> praziau: and what do you need?
<Iristeu> male
<Iristeu> ops
<praziau> Just being social Rudolf, I'm an ubuntu user so why not
<[orca]> fpo agora to rindo aqui
<Rudolf> praziau: oh right
<Rudolf> praziau: you're really welcome here
<praziau> Thanks.
<Iristeu> lie
<Iristeu> true lie is a good movie
<Rudolf> praziau: do you'll live how much time in brazil?
<praziau> A few yeras probably.
<praziau> years*
<praziau> My wife is Brazilian and we recently got married and so we decided to move here.
<Iristeu> owww
<[orca]> qqqq?
<Rudolf> praziau: my appologies if i'm talking (writing) like a indian, i'm already upgrading my english
<Iristeu> praziau: i am sory
<praziau> Rudolf you are doing alrighr.
<praziau> alright*
<praziau> Iristeu sory for what?
<Rudolf> praziau: but, what your occupation in Brazil?
<[orca]> kakaka
<praziau> Rudolf I am in publications and publishing industry.
<praziau> Magazines, newspapers.
<[orca]> #tapa
<Iristeu> orca, tem nada pra fazer né? haha
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> tenho nao
<[orca]> action rir
<[orca]> hm...
<GTK_Thi> sn+NickServ who
<GTK_Thi> ops
<GTK_Thi> desculpem.
<GTK_Thi> oii
<[orca]> praziau: ta aí?
<praziau> only english please.
<GTK_Thi> praziau: Hello, how are you?
<Iristeu> uia
<Iristeu> um monstro no ingles
<Iristeu> srsrs
<Iristeu> praziau, nem vem
<GTK_Thi> praziau: You speak portuguese?
<GTK_Thi> Iristeu: o que foi?
<Creto> Seria hilario um papa-chibé como eu vir ao canal #ubuntu-"br" e ter que digitar em Tio Sam
<Iristeu> se eu chegar no canal #ubuntu sou logo escarnecido e mandado para o limbo por falar portugues
<Creto> para obetr suporte
<spotted> ae galera
<Iristeu> spotted: fala morena
<spotted> hehe
<GTK_Thi> praziau: how are you?
<spotted> pá estou com um problema com o ubuntu
<spotted> e não consigo resolver
<Iristeu> tipow
<spotted> ele desliga as portas usb
<spotted> :S
<Iristeu> manda que nois sabi tudo
<Iristeu> spotted: já ligou para o suporte do ubuntu?
<spotted> como assim?
<[orca]> action tenço
<[orca]> como dizem, pegor ar
<[orca]> *pegou
<Creto> Pois é Irirteu: Eu que não falo nem nada de inglês quando vou a um canal de outro idioma me viro sô
<Iristeu> spotted: foi mal é que ando usando muito o window$$
<Iristeu> Creto, pois é
<GTK_Thi> sei um pouco de inglês
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> situação crítica em?
<spotted> pa eu por acaso ainda sei mais ou menos
<GTK_Thi> acho q o cara crashou
<GTK_Thi> 123
<[orca]> iristeu: usa 12.04?
<spotted> acho que 95% daqui deve usar esse
<spotted> o raio do bug do usb é que nunca mais é resolvido
<[orca]> é, eu uso 10.10
<[orca]> ainda...
<spotted> então eu disse 95%
<spotted> lol
<[orca]> usb? 12.04 nao pega usb ? agora q n troco tao cedo ao ubuntu 12.
<spotted> neérias
<spotted> ele toca bem
<[orca]> pior que parece que a empresa do ubuntu quer obrigar os usuáriso a usar inite
<spotted> o meu pc é que está a passar-se com ele
<spotted> é um bug de certeza
<[orca]> *unity
<[orca]> hm...
<[orca]> ainda gosto do gnome mesmo, mais acessivel
<spotted> pá o unity até tá porreiro
<GTK_Thi> o mais acessívle sempre será o console
<[orca]> hmm
<spotted> comando mais utilizado no ubuntu
<spotted> CTRL+ALT+T
<spotted> :D
<[orca]> hmmmm...
<spotted> todos o sabem
<[orca]> eu ainda me amarro um pouco no terminal mas me viro melhor que muitos iniciantes  kakaka
<[orca]> se é pra estragar o linux quando for fazer a proxima burrada acho que vou apagar o grub
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> po o grub ta uma droga aqui... acho q ja tem uns 10 instalados
<[orca]> vichi
<[orca]> po as vezes
<spotted> eu tenho grub com o burg
<spotted> :D
<GTK_Thi> e nao sei o q é mbr e se eu estragar meu pc deu
<spotted> tens de ir apagando
<spotted> dele
<[orca]> me da raiva que os professores mandam arquivos.docx pra mim
<GTK_Thi> qq é burg?
<[orca]> vou mandar um no formato do open office.org ou semelhantes
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> bem
<GTK_Thi> mas o q é MBR?
<spotted> lol
<spotted> tipo
<[orca]> acho que vou falar em portugues no #ubuntu pra ver os resultados #risada
<spotted> é para usares dual boot por exemplo
<GTK_Thi> po eu edito pelo nano mesmo em utf8
<spotted> o BURG e um melhoramento gráfico do grub
<Creto> MBR = Master Boot Record
<Creto> tenta lá eu não me atrevo pois sempre preciso e risco de o pessoal não me responder mais
<Iristeu> orca, cuidado para nao ser banido do freenode hem. rsrs
<[orca]> hm, gtk_thui,, os teu professores nao te reprovam ou algo assim por usar utf?
<Creto> spotted: ou pioramento se começar a fuçar muito nele
<GTK_Thi> ah la na minha escola tem rwindows
<GTK_Thi> mas uso nano aqui e pra coisas de escola uso o rwindows mesmo
<GTK_Thi> :P:P
<[orca]> ahaha
<spotted> tipo
<spotted> eu normalmente
<[orca]> quer dizer que o modo de banir do chat é "banir o apelido' né? troco de apelido e deu...
<spotted> apenas deixo 3
<spotted> o ubuntu o ubuntu reparacao e o windows 8
<[orca]> bem, a menos q eles queiram banir a vivozap.com.br
<[orca]> hmm, como é o w8?
<[orca]> ouvi falar q n presta
<spotted> pa é girito
<spotted> oh
<spotted> quem te disse é bem burro
<Creto> GTK_Thi: leia isso http://www.hardware.com.br/termos/mbr
<Creto> e para editar o Grub pode ser nano, gedit, kate, qualquer editor avançado
<spotted> ya
<GTK_Thi> o rwindows xp é o melhor
<spotted> lol
<spotted> o windows 8
<[orca]> dpoyyrf: ele deve ser uma bela coisa de lento né? kakaka
<spotted> é bem melhor
<spotted> acredita
<spotted> super rapido
<spotted> até fico doido no meu pc liga em 4 segundos
<spotted> :S
<[kernel]> windows?
<Creto> Rapidez ou robustez e segurança é o que vos interessa?
<[kernel]> :/
<spotted> mya
<[orca]> vai ofender a gnu falando isso risada
<spotted> lol
<GTK_Thi> linux é o melhor
<spotted> eu tenho usado o ubuntu :D
<[kernel]> say no to windows
<Creto> (R)Wuínas é sempŕe ruinas e ponto
<spotted> digo nada :D ainda prefiro jogar jogos e trabalho com programas que só correm a 100% lá
<GTK_Thi> ah, gosto do irssi este cliente q uso... n gosto
<spotted> vou dar reboot
<spotted> para tentar corrigir o meu problema
<spotted> o raio das portas usb desligam-se do nada
<GTK_Thi> mas... como eu autero o irci pra entrar automaticamente com GTK_Thi? Ele entra com meu nome de usuário
<GTK_Thi_> hmm, mostra meu nome de usuario e IP
<GTK_Thi_> [orca]: não gosto mais de pidgin
<[orca]> aéh?
<[orca]> irssi?
<[orca]> vou esperimentar em outra hora
<GTK_Thi_> [orca]: este é bem no melhor, é do terminal
<GTK_Thi_> [orca]: sudo apt-get install irssi
<GTK_Thi_> este até completa os nicks o q uso nem faz isso ppp
 * GTK_Thi_ ahaha
<[orca]> o pidgin faz sim
<[orca]> so digitar um tab e completa
<GTK_Thi_> [orca]: o legal deste é q ele mostra todo histórico, aí pro orca não ficar falando quando troco de janela, só digio /clear
<GTK_Thi_> vou derrubar meu outro nick pra testar
<GTK_Thi> legal
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: Fiz o `comando fantasma'
<[orca]> como eu faço
<[orca]> para entrar aqui com o irssi?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: po cara
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ta dizendo q tu ta no servidor da alemanha
<[orca]> alguém?
<GTK_Thi> eita o spoted é de portugal
<GTK_Thi> ja volto
<[orca]> alemanha?
<[orca]> nada haver
<spotteD> pois é pessoal
<spotteD> oh GTK
<spotteD> como fixo o meu nick aqui no irssi sempre tentei fazer isso
<[orca]> spotted: tu não é de portugual é?
<spotteD> só reparaste agora
<spotteD> ?
<[orca]> *portugal
<spotteD> sim sou
<spotteD> do Porto
<spotteD> cidade Invicta
<[orca]> hmmm
<[orca]> mas este irssi ta buado
<[orca]> eu n sou da alemanha #risada
<[orca]> e sim, só reparei agora
<[orca]> conehço um amigo português e ele n tecla assim
<[orca]> bem em fim
<GTK_Thi> spotteD: vi teu ip apareceu no irc
<[orca]> ajeitou teu usb?
 * GTK_Thi rir
<spotteD> lol
<spotteD> agora funciona de um lado
<spotteD> e não do outro
<spotteD> lol
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> da mais um reboot que pega dos dois lados
<[orca]> action rir
<spotteD> lol eu sei
<spotteD> mas eu não dei reboot ainda
<spotteD> lol
<spotteD> fiz apenas um update-usbinds
<spotteD> fiz apenas um update-usbids
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: spotteD[telepack.pt] has joined #ubuntu-br.
<spotteD> não percebi GTK_Thi
<spotteD> !whois spotteD
<[orca]> telepack, mesmo ip do fábio né gtk_thi?
<spotteD> nem telepack tenho mas pronto
<[orca]> onde fica santa rem aí? se é q tem.
<spotteD> santa rem?
<spotteD> não conheço nada com esse nome
<GTK_Thi> eita henrique? é o nome do meu amigo
<spotteD> oh GTK como vez a minha informação no irssi
<[orca]> hmmm
<[orca]> henrrique...
<GTK_Thi> vou ver o meu
<spotteD> !w GTK_Thi
<spotteD> ai estes comandos do irc :S
<[orca]> mas que história esta de alemanha? fiquei curioso
<GTK_Thi> eita o nome real do meu user ta purple agora
<spotteD> s efosse no windows o meu devia aparecer china ou que
<[orca]> risada
<spotteD> GTK como vez as informações dos utilizadores
<GTK_Thi> assim
<spotteD> porque eu no windows uso um camuflador de ip lol
<GTK_Thi> no irssi da control n até achar a aba de informações
<[orca]> ah como usa?
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> vou v o do orca
<[orca]> po deveria ter estas coisas em linux
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> Nome real: testee21
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: o que é testee21?
<santiago-gamer> boa tarde a todos vc
<santiago-gamer> tenho uma pergunta sobre o novo ubuntu
<[orca]> e eu la vou saber?
<santiago-gamer> seria sobre a utilização do jdownloader
<[orca]> sim, mande
<GTK_Thi> está no seu nome
<[orca]> action rir
<santiago-gamer> alguém pode me dizer se o mesmo funciona ?
<[orca]> be.
<[orca]> iristeu: vc sabe?
<GTK_Thi> po estes cloacks são massas
<[orca]> spotted: quer dizer q no windows tu viria com um ip da china?
<[orca]> ei gkt_thi qual o comando no python que agebnte ver  nosso ip?
<spotteD> ya
<spotteD> e segundo depois
<spotteD> da tailandia
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: estou com o mesmo servidor do nosklo, itchcoc.freenode.net
<spotteD> ou do iraque
<spotteD> está sempre a mudar
<spotteD> :S
<[orca]> ah po como faz?
<spotteD> qualquer dia fixo o ip em Bagdad
<spotteD> :D
<spotteD> li umas coisinhas e usei us programas :D
<[orca]> po
<spotteD> o melhor comando do irssi e o /c
<spotteD> :S
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> uauhuhauhuhaua
<[orca]> aí gente
<[orca]> legal fazer um overclock né?
<spotteD> o irc faz-me lembrar imensos anos atras
<[orca]> acho que vou fazer  isso com meu pc quando ele ficar mais `imprestável' fazer um mega over e ver ele ganhar voo risada
<spotteD> tempo de arranjar meninas por isto, e jogar counter-strike UT
<spotteD> :D
<[orca]> spotted: tu em garoto? #risada
<[orca]> counter é legal. mas so consigo jogar se uma pessoa q enchergue tiver comigo
<spotteD> ya
<spotteD> em garoto
<spotteD> :D
 * GTK_Thi teste
<spotteD> já la vão uns valentes anos
<spotteD> quem não se lembra de CS
<spotteD> :S
<spotteD> bem pessoal vou dar o giro ;)
<spotteD> fiquem bem
<spotteD> :D
<[orca]> fique com Deus.
<[orca]> até
<rogerio> alguém sabe como habilitar Transparência por rgba ?
<[orca]> oi galera
<[orca]> como eu configuro a rezolução da tela? sabe eu mesmo nao preciso no momento mas qd chamo alguém eles dizem  q a tela tem uma `feixa" preta na tela.
<[orca]> isso é do linux mesmo?
<[orca]> alguém pode da a luz aí?
<[orca]> rudolf: da uma luz mano
<[orca]> rudolf: me envina por favor como ajusta a rezolução da minha tela
<barna> [orca], kra vai ser dificil te ajudar nesse caso, pq acredito q vc num consiga descrever o problema!
<Rudolf> que passa?
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> pelo q dizem
<[orca]> tem um linha preta no meio da tela
<[orca]> barna, rudolf: é isso
<Rudolf> linha preta no meio da tela?
<Rudolf> do nada?
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> fica direto...
<[orca]> e outra coisinha
<[orca]> como autera a rezolução?
<[orca]> pibarnas?
<[orca]> aja gente a cair
<pibarnas> [orca], oi?
<[orca]> barna, pibarnas: nomes bem parecidos né?
<barna> hehehe, sim!
<barna> mas barna é meu apelido, meu nome é barnabé
<pibarnas> barna, assunto antigo, hein?
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<[orca]> barna, pibarnas: como assim?
<pibarnas> [orca], isso já foi muito falado. :)
<[orca]> pibarnas, barna: risos, já cheguei que era o mesmo, os dois
<[orca]> pibarnas, barna: risada
<barna> heheheheheehheehhe
<barna> isso ja aconteceu um monte de vezes!
<pibarnas> =D
<pibarnas> muitas, mesmo!
<[orca]> pibarnas, barna: pior que até o jeito de teclar...
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> é verdade!
<[orca]> barna, pibarnas: como eu disse temos clone em qualquer lugar risos
<barna> é verdade!
<barna> [orca], cha eu pergunta uma coisa, vc digita ou vc fala e o comp digita pra vc?
<[orca]> eu digito claro
<[orca]> porque?
<[orca]> Deus me livro ficar falando risada
<[orca]> nao teria a menor privacidade #risada
<barna> hehehehhehehe
<[orca]> barna: acho qeu eu digito mais rápido que muitos até
<barna> imagino!
<barna> pq uma vez tentei usar um sistema de falar e com comp digitar!
<barna> mas num consegui!
<barna> ai pensei q vc poderia usar e me encinar!
<[orca]> barnas: bem, eu só sou deficiene visual, geralmente quem usa isso são os tretlaplégicos
<[orca]> barna: bem, quem deve saber émeu pai.
<barna> hummmm
<[orca]> para o windows eu conheço o moutrix.
<barna> é verdade!
<[orca]> motrix.
<barna> mas como q vc sabe o q ta digitando? se digitou certo?
<barna> só curiosidade!!!
<[orca]> geralmente, meu pai gosta de ajudar pessoas assim, e sabe, instala tenta instalar e entener o fucionamentos destas coisas
<[orca]> &entender
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> sabia que nem eu sei explicar direito?
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<[orca]> com o tempo, eu digitava com uma vez falando para mim cada letra
<barna> mas num esquenta com isso não, era uma ideia maluca q tinha!!!
<[orca]> voz*
<[orca]> aí hoje, eu digito, humm, já decorei o teclado
<[orca]> mas tenho as vezes quando vou mudar de tecclado uma certa dificuldade para digitar
<[orca]> mas acho que o q me ajudou, foi justamente a minha estada nos chats
<[orca]> barna: vc entendew
<[orca]> pode ver, para uma pessoa que chega da escola n tem nada muito bom para fazer faz os deveres de cas e vara atés umas 4 da manhã as vezes digitando dia td, bem, vc agiliza muito a digitação
<barna> sim sim!
<[orca]> barna: e ocasonalmente ajuda na escola já que eu escrevo de notebook as vezes, as vezes escrevo no maudito braille.
<barna> eu digito sem olhar o teclado!
<barna> ja decorei onde ficam todas as teclas, acentos etc...
<[orca]> barna: é uma coisa sem explica, eu só deixo o meu sélebro trabalhar, kaka
<[orca]> (explicação
<barna> eu uso muito comp no escuro, sem enxergar o teclado, mas quando mudo de comp!
<barna> fudeu, num consigo escrever nada!
<[orca]> barna: pois é.
<[orca]> barna: o teclado é ruim, questão de tempo mesmo
<[orca]> barna: tipo eu uso um teclado maluco aqui q n tem a tecla barra invertida e ocasualmente, nçao tem a bara vertical
<[orca]> bem...
<[orca]> barna: pois é né? risos
<[orca]> barna: vc conhece o orca né? então tem uma ideia de como é a minha estada no pc
<barna> conheço muito pouco!
<[orca]> barna: mas sabe como ele ler a tela e converte tudo em áudio né? pois é só que eu uso um bag aqui no wine
<[orca]> que ler a tela numa voz mais  `suave'
<[orca]> por assim dizer
<barna> eu tenho um habito muito antigo de fechar os olhos e andar pela casa e fazer as coisas de olhos fechados!
<[orca]> voz humana gravada que ao acionar uma tela o programa vai bbuscar a correspondente
<[orca]> pois é
<[orca]> barna: tem uma luta aí, que se luta de olho fechado mas me equeci qual é
<barna> 1seg
<barna> to no tel
<[orca]> sim.
<telec> [orca] que software você usa ?
<[orca]> telec: como assim? seja mais expecífico, por favor
<telec> [orca] software para ouvir o que está na tela
<[orca]> telec: orca, dosvox e por aí vai
<telec> humm
<[orca]> telec: apezar de certas palicações eu saber fazer só.
<telec> [orca] é possivel navegar na internet com estes softwares ?
<[orca]> telec: sim é
<telec> =)
<[orca]> telec: imagine que, ele ler a tela para voce, como se uam pessoa que enchergue ficasse lendo todos os coamndos em fim
<telec> humm entendi
<[orca]> vou ali
<jardelvdas> ola pessaol!
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe como habilitar autocomplete do geany?ex: crtl+spaçe aparece sugestões
<[orca]> crtl?
<jardelvdas> [orca], nao
<[orca]> aha
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: preciso de ajuda!
<[orca]> aqui
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: preciso de ajuda
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: como faço pra instalar o m brola no linux
<[orca]> gtk_thi, mbr ola vc quer dizer, bem, normalmente acho
<[orca]> gtk_thi quando tu  instala o dosvox vai junto
<[orca]> olha na particao do wine c:/ vai ema arquivos de programas e ver la se tem o mbrola
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tanto faz, como instalo
<[orca]> gtk_th ué não testou enendendo
<GTK_Thi> mas nao sei como aceita a licença
<GTK_Thi> nao sei instalar
<[orca]> gtk_thi, ué
<[orca]> gtk_thi aí tu vai precisar de um que enchergue eu pedi ajuda aqui
<xuxuco> keria aprender
<xuxuco> programar em dsk
<[orca]> que é isso?
<[orca]> dsk.
<[orca]> em xuxuc:
<[orca]> *xuxuco;;;
<xuxuco> Hey, [orca]: linguagem
<xuxuco> chinesa
<xuxuco> de programação
<xuxuco> web
<[orca]> xuxuco: que significa teu nick? uaua
<barna> voltei!
<barna> [orca], mau ai kra, sai as pressas....
<[orca]> aliviou já aí mano? ou teu trabalho ta ainda aí?
<barna> to super carregado!
<barna> [orca], minha produtora ta passando mau, encheu a kra ontem...
<barna> vou ter q segurar a abertura do evento sozinho!
<barna> vou ter q sair ja ja!
<barna> pelo menos a minha parte ta 100%ok!
<[orca]> ah cara
<[orca]> vai com eus
<[orca]> Deus*
<barna> valeu!
<barna> vou deixar aki on até a hora de sair!
<[orca]> siim
<[orca]> tu ainda faz facul?
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> vou da uma volta fiquem com Deus
<barna> faço não, nunca fiz!
<barna> e nem pretendo fazer!
<barna> autodidata!
<barna> passei a estudar depois q sai da escola!
<[orca]> como assim?
<barna> hoje estudo cerca de 10h por dia!
<[orca]> ah cara
<barna> hoje tamo produzindo uma festa, vou conseguir fazer 100% em softer livre de novo!
<[orca]> pois é fica com Deus e até
<barna> acabei de resolver as coisas. ta tudo pronto!
<[orca]> ah cara
<[orca]> parabéns
<[orca]> software livre, eu aprendi a gostar
<[orca]> gostava mais dos chaware
<[orca]> chareware
<paladinn> 0o
<[orca]> achava que o software livre n ajudava em muit.
<[orca]> atéééé
<galvao> boa noite
<galvao> meu libreoffice quando clico em visualizar pagina ele simplesmente fecha do nada
<galvao> ubuntu 12.04
<galvao> alguem tem  uma solucao?
<barna> galvao, abre ele pelo terminal
<barna> manda visualizar a pagina, dai quando ele fechar ve no terminal o erro!
<barna> bom galera, vou trabalhar!
<barna> T+
<paladinn> é bom ! t+
<toribio> baixo programas para o ubuntu mas não consigo instalar
<toribio> Ubuntu 10.04  não consigo instalar nada que baixo,  um anti vírus por exemplo
<telec> anti vírus ? ubuntu ?
<jardelvdas> alguem indica algum material sobre shell script?
<Silvao> e ai galerinha
<Silvao> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Silvao> suave na nave galera!
<jardelvdas> alguem indica algum material sobre shell script?
<Flay> Boa noite
<insano> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<insano> alguém com experiência em Computação Gráfica?
<Helio_lima> olaaaaaaaa
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> alguem sabe como faço pra desligar o 3d quando eu for jogar?
<Helio_lima> boa cara
<Helio_lima> faça um pergunta mais dificil
<Helio_lima> rs
<shallwe> sem precisar fazer a troca de usuario que é um saco e fecha tudo
<shallwe> pois é :)
<Helio_lima> é foda
<shallwe> deveria ter algo bem simples pra ligar ou desligar
<Helio_lima> tb to tentado aqui
<shallwe> agora ainda por cima o ubuntu 12.10 sera somente unity 3d :) o 2d nao vira instalado :)
<shallwe> deveria ter um unity 3d bem leve, ele ainda é muito pesado, mesmo em pcs mais robustos
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-18
<xuxuco> www.rede69.tk todas as fotos da carolina dieckmann como veio ao mundo!
<Rudolf> xuxuco: magrela hein!
<xuxuco> Rudolf, baixou?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: não, só vi a primeira
<licensed> alguem aqui mexe com producao musical? quero iniciar na área, gostaria de saber se é interessante instalar o ubuntustudio e manter 2 ubuntus no mesmo pc, ou dá pra adaptar o ubuntu de boa pra trabalhar com musica?
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> estou tentando colocar um script para inicializar no boot
<MarceloVaz> registro ele usando o chkconfig mas o medonho n starta junto
<MarceloVaz> :|
<MarceloVaz> este ´o script
<MarceloVaz> http://pastebin.com/5Mi9SyW3
<MarceloVaz> para habilitar rodei: chkconfig --level 2345 socksarmor on
<crewza> ai galera
<crewza> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor?
<crewza> to querendo voltar usar linux, mas o problema eh que eu trabalho com producao de audio
<crewza> alguem conhece softwares para ubuntu para mixagem de audio etc?
<mwallacesd> Fala galerinha do mal!
<mwallacesd> Fmz?
<mwallacesd> =)
<Birex> fui...
<root> Fala galeraaaaaa
<root> quem quer ajudar um newbie a configurar o Bind
<erisVortex> boa noite. alguém disposto a tentar melhor um script?
<erisVortex> melhorar*
<erisVortex> tentei explicar o problema aqui: http://redd.it/tsqs7
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o bind
<xuxuco> http://200.98.145.69/
<deusr> alguém conhece algum programa que configura o gerenciamento de energia?
<xuxuco> !kb deusr
<deusr> xuxuco, opa
<deusr> ham?
<xuxuco> http://rede69.sempretemdesconto.com/site/
<paico> o/
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<fcoambrozio> dia
<freedom_linux> pessoal
<[orca]> joieeeeeeee
<[orca]> oieeee...
<Celso> oi
<freedom_linux> Estou montando duas VPS uma para hospedar o site e outra  para hospedar a base. Na que hospeda a base ja coloquei uma regra iptables aceitar conexões na porta 3306 do mysql. Porém não consigo conectar de forma alguma da máquina onde está hospedado o site é preciso botar alguma regra de iptables para permitir a saída pela porta do mysql?
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> seguinte.
<[orca]> sabem o ubuntu, meu é o 10.10 tou tentando atualizar baixei um aqui 11.10 e tudo legal, só que eu queria saber como eu gravo a imagem num cd/ pendrive direto do linux mesmo.
<[orca]> podem da uma mão
<RxDx> ubuntu??? que ubuntu??
<[orca]> sim
<RxDx> dizem que ja tem a versao 12.04, ainda é LTS, ou seja.. é meio que um desperidicio instalar a 11.10
<[orca]> quero colocar numa penjdrive aqui
<RxDx> usa o app STARTUP DISK CREATOR que vem no ubuntu mesmo
<[orca]> mas a 11.10 é mais nova que o orca roda normalmente
<Celso> [orca], http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/instalacao/
<RxDx> ou entao lili pro windows
<Celso> ai tem uma dicas
<[orca]> rxdx: me explica deste para ubuntu, quero grava a imagem ainda hoje na pen se for possível.
<Celso> umas dicas
<fcoambrozio> freedom_linux: no MySQL vc tambem tem que atribuir privilegios para o usuario para ele poder se conectar de host especifico
<RxDx> [orca], eu to trampando agora.. nao tem como
<RxDx> é só baixar no site ubuntu.com
<RxDx> a versao 12.04 eh a ultima, lancada mes passado
<RxDx> vc usa o proprio programa q vem junto no ubuntu STARTUP DISK CREATOR para passar a ISO pro pendrive
<RxDx> resumindo... procure no google, tem explicando como fazer la
<RxDx> tem no forum tb
<[orca]> otimo
<Amos_> hi
<freedom_linux> fcoambrozio, qual opção server para isso?
<fcoambrozio> freedom_linux: quais GRANTs vc deu para o usuario?
<freedom_linux> fcoambrozio, total ele pode tudo na bsae dele
<fcoambrozio> mas, passou permissão pro host?
<freedom_linux> fcoambrozio, como passar permissão para o host?
<fcoambrozio> freedom_linux: por ex... GRANT ALL ON dbnome.* TO usuario@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'senha'
<fcoambrozio> com isto usuario tem acesso total a dbnome
<freedom_linux> fcoambrozio, ja fiz isso
<fcoambrozio> mas... so em localhost
<fcoambrozio> teria que ser usario@servidor
<fcoambrozio> pra poder ter acesso externo
<freedom_linux> fcoambrozio, seria então GRANT ALL ON dbnome.* TO usuario@192.168.1.1 IDENTIFIED BY 'senha' onde o ip é o ip do servidor que está p mysql?
<fcoambrozio> ip é o IP de onde pode acessar
<fcoambrozio> não do servidor
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhiu
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: boa
<bruc3> algum expert no squid?
<Solano> oi
<Solano> alguém aqui sabe por que raios a minha sessão encerra sozinha em 10min que eu entro no ubuntu 12.04?
<Solano> por algum motivo obscuro, não acontece na sessão convidado
<Solano> alguém aí já possou por isso?
<Rudolf> a licensa dele expirou
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Birex> bom dia
<ubunt> boas
<[orca]> ééééé
<[orca]> entrei com nick doido, sem querer kakaka
<[orca]> me esqueci que isso tinha sido definido por mi para o cliente entrar com este
<[orca]> alguém aqui sabe me dizer como usa o sttartup? eu vi como ele é mas nao entendi
<[orca]> e nao achei nada muito esclarecedor na google.
<[orca]> sabe.
<[orca]> eu vi lá a img quando abri elee a qual eu tinha baixado.
<[orca]> mas nao sei como direcionar para colocar a iso numa pen por ele como eu faço para mandar ele colocar por exemplo em /media/kingston?
<[kernel]> google it
<[kernel]> :P
<[kernel]> good luck
<[orca]> já fiz isso, [krnel], não achei naa muito esclarecedor
<[orca]> *[kernel]: risos
<[orca]> [kernel]: sei que tu usa slackware mas nao pode me ajudar, sei la, tu já usou ubuntu né?
<[orca]> pois é
<crewza> olae
<crewza> pssoas
<[orca]> creusa?
<[orca]> oi...
<crewza> orca
<crewza> me fala uma coisa tu mexe com linux faz tempo?
<[orca]> a um tempinho pq?
<crewza> tpw eu to querendo formatar essa maq, to em duvida entre linux ubuntu, ou win xp
<crewza> pq eu trabalho com producao musical
<crewza> e os softwares q uso nao sei se tem pra linux
<crewza> algum parecido
<crewza> semelhante
<crewza> vc conhece programas de mixagem pra linux?
<[orca]> tem o wine pra instalar algumas coisas de windows né?
<[orca]> nem conheço nao uso mixagem nem em linux nem em windows acho...
<[orca]> que eu me lembre.
<Dead_Thinker> crewza: https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=seb&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=pt-BR&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=produ%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20musical%20no%20linux&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=b5c2c8d5221f689d&ix=seb&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=933
<Dead_Thinker> crewza: tem uns links ai com softwares pra linux, eu não conheço portanto nem posso indicar
<Dead_Thinker> crewza: mas já é um caminho :)
<[orca]> ei gente poderiam me ajudar?
<testeee> bem gente
<testeee> serio preciso a  ajuda vcs sabem o problema né?
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> digamos que, eu coloca a imagem iso, coloco a pendrive e nao aparece o boao "criar disco"
<[orca]> eu tenhoq ue clicar em apagar disco?
<[orca]> afffff
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> o jeito é ir para o rwindows e instalar lá.
<[orca]> celso: sabe usar o startup disk creator né?
<[orca]> pibarnas: oi
<[orca]> pibarnas: tem um tempinho aí?
<[orca]> aaaaa
<pibarnas> [orca], sim.
<[orca]> pibarnas: era o startup disk creator queria digamos, pra ontem aprender a mecher instalar uma distro aqui na pen
<pibarnas> [orca], não sei, sempre usei dd.
<pibarnas> [orca], na verdade nem sei  que é isso.
<pibarnas> [orca],  suponho que seja um criador de disco de boot, é isso?
<[orca]> ele é em gtk? porque coisa q o orca pode ler.
<[orca]> acho que vou logo copiando aqui umas coisas pra instalar na pendrive o treco mesmo...
<[orca]> sim é
<[orca]> se vc podesse da uma olhadinha acho que da pra entender so olhando.
<pibarnas> [orca], o dd é pra console. vc "grava" imagens em pendrives com ele.
<[orca]> po consegui
<[orca]> graças a Deus
<[orca]> naaaaum
<[orca]> falhou a instalação nao acredito
<Celso> [orca], conseguiu criar no pen drive?
<[orca]> ta dando falha aqui
<[orca]> que será que ta dando falha?
<Celso> falha na criação ou instalação?
<[orca]> nao é possível
<[orca]> instalação
<[orca]> droga la vai eu baixar a droga da imagem de novo
<[orca]> celso: ta pedindo para autenticar aqui
<[orca]> acho que vou usar o teu jeito
<[orca]> dd.
<[orca]> pelo conssole eu posso já executar como root e deu.
<Creto> [orca] você quer fazer uma pen em modo persistente é isso?
<Creto> bem se isso é o que quer http://www2.explorando.com.br/windows/criar-pendrive-bootavel-vista.php
<Creto> a melhor forma de fazer isso
<Creto> [orca] e em vídeo aqui http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsrfjpm8zpQ
<[orca]> é, lá vai eu pelo windows.
<trash_> IRMAOS DO UBUNTU.. alguem pode me ajudar a reconhecer um driver ide aqui na minha maquina.., so ta dectando sata.. o driver ide ta funcionando.. ele aparece no dsmgr.. mais nao to consegujindo.. alguem manja pra fazer os testes aqui.?
<crewza> Dead_Thinker: mt obrigado
<trash_> alguem pode ajudar a montar um cdrom/dvd IDE no ubuntu.,  nao monta nem a pau.. reconhece mais nao monta.. alguem ja passou por isso?
<trash_> alguem pode ajudar a montar um cdrom/dvd IDE no ubuntu.,  nao monta nem a pau.. reconhece mais nao monta.. alguem ja passou por isso?
<Lambertini> tarde, alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida de redimencionamento por ip tables? quero que tudo que quando apessoa acesse, a porta 8081, ele redimencina pra porta 80
<Lambertini> redireciona *
<[orca]> afffffffff
<Lambertini> ?
<[orca]> ubuntero: o ubuntu 11.04 é em gnome ou unity? ou os dois?
<[orca]> lambertine...
<[orca]> eu me arrependi de baixar o 11.10
<[orca]> a droga no unity deixou inacessível
<[orca]> mas me digam, o klinuxacessivel.org 2 é em que verção do ubuntu?
<Lambertini> alguém on aqui?
<barna> eu
<Lambertini> barna, já mecheu com o ehcp ?
<barna> ehcp ou dhcp?
<Lambertini> ehcp
<Lambertini> panel de controle
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/ehcp
<Lambertini> entra ai
<Lambertini> ve se abre
<barna> nops, q o é isso?
<Lambertini> tipo cpanel
<barna> Not Found
<Lambertini> é
<Lambertini> não sei porque
<Lambertini> tenta
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081
<Lambertini> ve se abre
<barna> num aparece nada!
<barna> fica em branco
<Lambertini> é, fodi com o resto
<Lambertini> barna,
<barna> diga
<Lambertini> 192.168.1.110:8081
<binario> boa noite pessoal
<binario> acabei de instalar uma placa de som
<Lambertini> noite
<binario> e meu ubuntu parece nao reconhecer
<binario> eu usei o lspci
<binario> ela consta na lista
<binario> mas o som nao sai por ela
<binario> o que posso estar fazendo
<barna> Lambertini, fica conectando, mas a internet ta parada!
<binario> Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator
<barna> binario, qual versão do ubuntu?
<Lambertini> pl
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> valeu
<binario> 12
<binario> 12.04 pingolin
<binario> pingolin nao desculpa
<binario> pangolin
<binario> rsss
<barna> ok, cha eu pensar
<barna> nunca ouvi dalar de driver de placa de som no ubuntu..... então não acho q é por ai!
<barna> binario, seu comp ta com 2 placas de som agora? um on e 1 off?
<binario> exatamente uma on e uma off
<barna> eu to no 12.04 tb, mas com xfce.....
<barna> é um pouco diferente do unity....
<Lambertini> barna, http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/ehcp/
<Lambertini> testa
<barna> tem um icone de som perto do relogio, do lado esquerdo?
<Lambertini> fazendo favor
<barna> user name e password
<binario> sim tem sim
<Lambertini> teste / 123
<Rudolf> Lambertini: tu tava precisando de algo?
<Lambertini> ve ai o que eu falei pra vc
<Lambertini> rs
<barna> binario, clica com o direito do mouse e ve se tem propriedades ou algo parecido
<binario> o som parece rodar normal mas nao sai som
<Lambertini> Rudolf, sim, mas já resolvi aquela dúvida que eu tinha
<Lambertini> agora toh com outras
<Lambertini> rs
<binario> tem configuração de som
<Rudolf> Lambertini: ok
<Lambertini> Rudolf, já mexeu com cpnel ?
<barna> binario, clica com o esquerdo, v se tem algo do tipo
<barna> binario, mas acho q em configuração deve ter algo!
<barna> binario, tem uma aba q vc pode escolher a placa q vai mandar o audio!
<binario> sim estou tentando aqui
<binario> por isso demorei a responder
<barna> Lambertini, Some Error Occured.
<barna> Wrong username/password.
<binario> consta a placa aqui
<barna> ok
<Rudolf> Lambertini: não
<binario> especifico ela mas nada
<binario> vou tentar todas as possibilidades
<binario> 1 minuto por favor
<Lambertini> teste/123456
<barna> Lambertini, agora entrou!
<Lambertini> barna,  :D
<Lambertini> tah lerdo ?
<binario> nada meu amigo barna
<binario> eu cheguei a abaixar o OSS
<binario> q contem drivers de som para linux
<barna> Lambertini, to usando internet do cel! 10kbps!
<binario> mas com kernel 2.6
<Lambertini> asdasjida
<binario> esse 12 é 3.0 se nao me engano
<barna> binario, sim, pq ta com um kernel antigo?
<barna> 3.2
<binario> hummm
<binario> vc acha q atualizando o kernel poderia funcionar
<binario> ou eu posso ir na bios e desabilitar o som on
<binario> para ver se funfa
<barna> assim, se a placa ja ta sendo reconhecida, acredito q deveria funfar!
<barna> binario, isso é uma alternativa!
<binario> tambem acho
<binario> vou tentar
<barna> binario, 90% dos casos aki, q vejo um problema parecido com o seu, o plug ta mal encaixado ou no buraco errado!
<barna> ja conferiu?
<binario> mas estranho na config de som so consta
<binario> sim eu sei eu atendo muita gente com esses problemas
<binario> rsssssssssss
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<binario> por isso testei antes em todos os buracos menos o meu rssss
<binario> rsssssssss
<barna> kra, eu quase num usei o unity,  mas lembro q tinha uma parada q ia mechendo quando saia o som!
<barna> aki no xfce pelo nomes quando entro nas configurações e tem som rolando ele meche uma bara, mostrando o volume!
<barna> binario, outras coisas comuns são: estar em mudo ou volume baixo....
<binario> é nada mesmo
<binario> meu amigo barna
<binario> acho q vou deixar o som on mesmo
<binario> q pena
<barna> eu num uso desktop a uns 10 anos! to 100% por fora!
<barna> num tenho mais ideia!
<binario> valeu pela ajuda
<barna> binario, d nda
<binario> vou desligar o tirar a placa de som e colocar uma placa de video
<binario> espero dar tudo certo
<barna> o q eu tentaria seria desativar a on no bios e atualizar o kernel!
<binario> vou tentar
<barna> binario, ah, lembrei de 1 coisa!
<binario> fala
<barna> entra no terminal e digita alsamixer, acho q é isso!
<barna> v se o som num ta baixo lá!
<barna> ja tive esse problema
<binario> eu fiz isso e olha q interessante
<binario> me constou o driver on
<barna> ???
<binario> sim ele mostrou como placa minha placa onboard
<barna> pode ser isso, o ubuntu ta jogando o som só pra on!
<binario> realtek  alc 87
<barna> kra vou ter q ir ao banheiro... ja ja eu volto!
<binario> nao tem uma opçao para mudar
<binario> rsssss
<binario> vai la
<Lambertini> alguém aqui manja de iptables?
<[orca]> será que nao posso vir uma vez se quer no canal sem fazer uma unica pergunta? kakaka
<[orca]> bem gente
<[orca]> boa noite.
<[orca]> tem como eu assim, tenho um live-cd, queria tirar a iso dele como faz?
<[orca]> se tiver como...
<[orca]> barna: oiee!
<barna> boa noite [orca]
<barna> [orca], livecd do ubuntu?
<[orca]> siim
<[orca]> tentei usar o startup pra umas coisas, mas tipo, ele precisa de perm de root
<[orca]> barna: ainda achom ais seguro uma iso
<barna> [orca], num é mais facil baixar a iso?
<[orca]> barna: vc sabe como tira?
<[orca]> barna: nem é
<[orca]> barna: tu sem tempo pra isso
<[orca]> preciso disso pra hoje a noite
<barna> sei como tirar a iso sim!
<[orca]> como faz?
<[orca]> aqui diz "arquivo imagem brazero.doc" acho. algo assim mas a iso q é bom...
<barna> entra num terminal e digita: dd if=/dev/sr0 /destino/da/iso/arquivo.iso
<barna> errado!
<[orca]> barna: da esta luz por favor.
<barna> entra num terminal e digita: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/destino/da/iso/arquivo.iso
<[orca]> mas,
<[orca]> ele vai copiar a iso do ubuntu do drive de cd ron né?
<[orca]> porque aqu9i ta em /media.
<[orca]> barna: bem vou tentar aqui.
<barna> esse comando vai tirar uma iso do cd q estiver no driver!
<barna> *drive
<[orca]> valeu, barna.
<[orca]> sabe.
<[orca]> vou da uma voltinha de madruga pra uma praia, 4 hr de viagem, e tava a fim de levar um notebook dos meus pais aqui mas  mecher na carroça do windows, to fora...
<barna> heheheheheheheh
<[orca]> barna: aí vou instalar uns progrminhas bazicos
<[orca]> barna: e talvez leve até pra mecher nos pcs da escola, vai ser maça, ubuntu na escola #risada
<[orca]> barna: so nao gostei do 11 indiante, a kanonical ta obrigando os users a usarem o unity e como no momentoo ele é inacessive, força aos dvs (deficientes visuais) se mudarem...
<barna> [orca], eu to usando o 12.04 com xfce!
<barna> ele parece bastante com o gnome 2.x, e roda todos os programas do gnome!
<barna> acredito q funcione pra vc
<[orca]> barna: é que o orca so ler gtk e o unity é em outra coisa e danou-se
<barna> tenta o xfce
<[orca]> ele é gtk?
<barna> num sei!
<barna> vou pesquisar!
<barna> [orca], e gnome 3?
<[orca]> barna: ei amigo, como eu formato um pendrive? curiosidade.
<[orca]> que tem o gnome3?
<barna> [orca], ele roda no 12.04! sera q não funciona pra vc?
<[orca]> bem, so testando.
<[orca]> problema que o ubuntu do 11 pra frente ta usando os dois ou seja parte acessivel (parte gnome) e o resto inacessivel.
<barna> pq é gnome do mesmo jeito! acredito q funfe!
<[orca]> barna: ma com eu formato?
<[orca]> rm -rf vai bugar a particao da pendrive.
<[orca]> entao nao faço ideia.rs
<barna> [orca], na tela de fundo aparece o icone dele certo?
<barna> clica com o direito do mouse, tem a opção formatar!
<[orca]> deixa ver.
<barna> [orca], pelo q sei o rm -rf vai apagar tudo dentro dele, mas acho q num meche com a partição, mas MUITO cuidado com esse comando!
<[orca]> deu certo
<[orca]> nossa
<[orca]> no rwindos eu ia demorar um tempo paa formatar, 3 segundos... que coisa rapida, rs
<barna> hehhheehehehehehehe
<[orca]> legal
<[orca]> barna: vou levar o pen pra um rwindows ali e instalar, kakaka
<[orca]> opa.
<barna> massa
<[orca]> barna, pibarnas, como vam os irmãos? kakaka
<pibarnas> :)
<[orca]> pibarnas, barna: po serio vcs nao sao irmãos?
<[orca]> action rir
<barna> nops, nos conhecemos aki
<[orca]> po indendicos kakaka
<[orca]> barna: po, na minha opinião a kanonical nao deveria obrigar os usuários a usarem o unity
<[orca]> porque eles praticamente obrigam.
<barna> sim, concordo!
<barna> tem outras versões do ubuntu como o lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu etc...
<[orca]> tenho um colega que migrou para o trisquel por isso.
<barna> acho q eles deveriam lançar a gubuntu (com gnome 3)
<[orca]> barna: e para ter uma ideia eu ainda suo a 10.10
<[orca]> uso.
<barna> eu uso o 10.04 e 12.04, preciro os lts
<[orca]> sério tu usa a 10 ainda?
<[orca]> pior que a 10.10 já saiu do ar.
<[orca]> a 04 ainda é suportada?
<barna> sim, acho q ainda vai ficar um tempo atualizavel!
<barna> mas ja ja ele vai ser abandonado tb, só 10.04 server q tem mais 2 anos de vida!
<[orca]> barna: droga
<[orca]> barna: me diz ai, nao tao deixando eu mecher no rwindows aqui pra fazer lá o bag.
<[orca]> barna: tem como eu gerar um pendrive bootavel apartir do proprio ubuntu?
<[orca]> barna: se tiver por favor me ajude
<barna> [orca], tem sim!
<[orca]> barna: da raiva as vezes, de as vezes aqui em cas ter briga pelo rwindows...
<[orca]> cas.
<[orca]> casa.
<[orca]> vou clocar a pen aqui
<barna> em sistema>administração ou preferencias (não lembro ao certo> criador de disco de inicialização
<alvaro> Boa noite, barna :)
<barna> alvaro, boa noite
<alvaro> versão 12.04 :O, espetacular
<[orca]> barna: hm, tentei por lá, mas eu nao gostei muito
<[orca]> tenho que da permição e eu não paroveito muito bem o espaço da pendrive
<[orca]> tenho uma pen de 16gb e o criador de lá so permite liberar para as confs 4 gb.
<[orca]> barna: tem como fazer pelo dd?
<barna> [orca], nunca tentei! num sei se vai dar certo!
<barna> mas vc pode tentar
<[orca]> sim eu tento
<[orca]> "tenho tempo para isso."
<[orca]> manda aí.
<[orca]> barna: acho que tem como so nao sei direito.
<barna> dd if=/endereço/da/iso/arquivo.iso of=/dev/sdxy onde x é a letra corespondente ao pendrive e y a partição q imagino se 1
<barna> mas num sei se vai inicializar!
<[orca]> barna: de um exemplo logico, por favor
<barna> como falei, nunca testei
<[orca]> ah, este é problema.
<barna> dd if=/endereço/da/iso/arquivo.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<[orca]> sim..
<barna> o dd funfa assim if origem of destino, bem simples
<alvaro> orca, qual versão está usando?
<barna> alvaro, ele ta usando o marverick, 10.10
<alvaro> na 12.04, já tem isso no "Painel Inicial"
<[orca]> como será que se inicia o ciador de discos em modo root?
<[orca]> criador.
<[orca]> vcs sabem? barna, auvaro.
<barna> alvaro, o [orca] é deficiente visual, o 12.04 não tem suporte para ele!
<alvaro> tem sim
<[orca]> hum, aqui a particao  é sdb mas sera que inicia? nao sei.
<[orca]> que eu saiba pode até ter mais é 70 % inacessivel
<alvaro> tenho o programa "orca" instalado
<[orca]> por causa do unuty.
<barna> [orca], sudo usb-creator-gtk
<[orca]> unity, kakak
<alvaro> bye
<[orca]> barna: droga o orca nao ler, e nem sei pq...
<[orca]> vai com Deus.
<[orca]> barna: o jeito é esperar liberarem lá o pc.
<[orca]> barna: mas vamos supor uma coisa.
<[orca]> barna: vamos supor que eu joguei um arquivo ao acaso na pendrive, como eu faço para localizar enquanto eu tiver como hd linux?
<barna> [orca], não entendi, reformule a pergunta por favor!
<[orca]> barna.
<[orca]> eu queria instalar um programa no wine assim q instalar o linux na pen e usar hoje a noite.
<[orca]> barna: e queria saber se o arquivo, dv43-setup.exe vai ser localzado no linux.
<[orca]> que crtl del faz?
<[orca]> ctrl.
<barna> [orca], cha v se entendi!
<barna> vc quer saber se quando vc tiver rodando linux pelo pendrive no computador com windows, o linux vai conseguir acessar os arquivos do windows?
<[orca]> nao.
<alvaro> voltei
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> oi.
<alvaro> barna, estou com uma duvida em relação a MSN, poderia me ajudar?
<[orca]> barna: eu abro no linux/windows como eum pendrive qualquer enfio algum arquivo lá, e dps quando o linux tiver ordando eu vou poder ver estes?
<barna> alvaro, posso tentar, mada a pergunta!
<barna> *manda
<barna> [orca], hummmm, boa pergunta!
<[orca]> barna: e vc sabe a resposta?
<barna> nunca tentei! num tenho nem ideia! teria q testar pra saber!
<[orca]> vou fazer isso, é o jeito.
<[orca]> mas é o seguinte
<barna> pior q eu num tenho nenhum comp aki pra testar!
<[orca]> tenho um programa no hd do meu pc aqui
<alvaro> quando criei uma conta no msn, criei usando um e-mail que tem a extenção (netsite.com.br), já tentei confirmar essa conta varias vezes, mas sempre o e-mail envidado pela equipe do MSN, tem erro.
<alvaro> enviado
<barna> hummm, alvaro eu só uso o hotmail pra entrar no msn (chat) e pra spam, tipo, todos os sites q pedem e-mail eu coloco o do hotmail!
<barna> eu num sou usuario da MS
<alvaro> mas porque que toda vez que abro o e-mail de confirmação do msn, clico no link que eles mandam, sempre dá mensagem de erro, essa é que é minha dúvida?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> fala fera
<RodrigO23> iai OliveiraBorges
<barna> alvaro, num sei kra, eu num uso o e-mail da microsoft!
<barna> alvaro, desculpe não poder ajudar!
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges, vc conseguiu configurar seu server?
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: qual dos server?
<RodrigO23> o web
<alvaro> já entrei no chat com eles, porem não me deram resposta. :(
<[orca]> rodrigo23: oi...
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: sim, alugeui um server dedicado com ip fixo
<[orca]> rodrigo23: tdbem?
<RodrigO23> iai [orca],
<alvaro> Te agradeço, pela atenção barna
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: eu estou querendo agora montar o bind, mas estou tendo umas dificuldade, vc poderia me ajudar, rs
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah meu queridow!!!
<RodrigO23> bind server
<RodrigO23> como seria um bind server OliveiraBorges
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: DNS
<OliveiraBorges> server dns
<OliveiraBorges> quero hospedar meus proprios sites
<RodrigO23> Entendii
<RodrigO23> hehe
<[orca]> rodrigo23: bem.
<[orca]> cada nick em?
<RodrigO23> kkk pq?
<RodrigO23> entao OliveiraBorges, primeiro passo
<[orca]> na #gnu tem cada nick sem explicação.
<RodrigO23> é registrar o dominio que vc quer no RegistroBr
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: eu ja li varios tutorias, minhas duvidas nao se encontra nos tutoriais, rs
<RodrigO23> eh ruim pra vc né [orca]
<RodrigO23> q usa o orca
<[orca]> na verdade o cliente nao usa orca nao
<[orca]> eu uso outra coisa
<[orca]> mas sim, é meio ruim
<[orca]> ah risada tou deixando um script aqui mais inteligente kakaka
<valter> Quando uso o BleachBit aparecem centenas de mensagens de Erro do tipo:
<valter> Errno 13] Permissão negada: '/var/log/upstart/cups.log.4.gz'
<valter> e aparece 1 vez essa:
<valter> [Errno 39] Diretório não vazio: '/home/valter/.cache/wallpaper'
<valter> Alguém sabe me dizer por que e o que fazer?. Obrigado.
<barna> valter, vou dar uma pesquisada!
<valter> ok , obrigado
<barna> valter, num achei nada na net!
<barna> ta dando algum problema com o programa!
<barna> ?
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<valter> eu também não achei
<valter> é a primeira vez que uso esse programa
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém ai usa o NixNote? "porte" do Evernote desktop pra Linux
<Dead_Thinker> tô usando aqui e achando bacana, não é tão amigável quanto o do WIndows mas atende
<Dead_Thinker> Só tenho receio de perder algum dado hehe.
<valter> barna; como vc faz pro meu nome aparecer...vc digita ?
<barna> valter, vc ta usando o xchat?
<valter> sim
<barna> as primeiras letras do nome + tab
<barna> ele preenche o resto do nome sosinho, se num for nome q vc quer aperta tab de novo q ele mudando!
<valter> barna, Blz!
<Lambertini> alguém aqui já mexeu com cpanel ?
<valter> barna, /help
<barna> valter, diga
<valter> erro meu !
<valter> perdão
<valter> estou aprendendo alguns comandos
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-19
<Lambertini> alguem aqui manja de vhosts ?
<valter> barna, Achei um problema com aquele programa. Ele não limpou o histórico do Chrome. Significa que não está funcionando.
<barna> valter, o q faz esse programa?
<valter> barna, Ele limpa arquivos desnecessários etc. semelhante ao ccleaner do windows
<Maninho> para kde existe o sweeper file
<Known_problems> repositorio do sun-java...  para ubuntu 10.10 ?
<barna> medibuntu?
<barna> Known_problems, praticamente isso, só tem q mudar de lucid pra maverick  http://www.clickonf5.org/7777/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/
<barna> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<Known_problems> barna, mais esta tudo maverick ja
<Known_problems> e num lista nada com sun-java
<barna> Known_problems, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<Known_problems> barna, ok. thanks
<barna> de nada
<Lambertini> poxa vida que meleca
<Known_problems> não sei que diacho fiz aqui agora no source.list, que agora apareceu
<Known_problems> hehe
<Known_problems> pessoal aqui ainda ta usando o ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Known_problems> ou a maioria ja fora pra ultima... com novo ambiente
<barna> tem umas pessoas usando 10.04 e 10.10 aki!
<barna> nenhum q eu sei q ta usando ta on agora!
<barna> eu to usando 10.04 e 12.04 com xfce
<barna> Known_problems,
<Known_problems> barna, blz..
<barna> bom, vou nessa....
<barna> quem sabe volto mais tarde!
<barna> T+
<Known_problems> barna, flw
<Known_problems> barna, obrigado.
<GTK_Thi> sNickServ who
<GTK_Thi> po.
<GTK_Thi> a maioria doas problemas de linux ée por minha causa.
<GTK_Thi> pois bem...
<GTK_Thi> vamos ao problema:
<GTK_Thi> fiz a besteira de digitar: sudo apt-get install grub e depois: sudo apt-get install grub2, e agora está dando grub rescue quando tento iniciar o windows.
<GTK_Thi> e agora?
<GTK_Thi> OBS: o linux está funcionando pelo HD externo
<GTK_Thi> Como eu "removo" o grub do windows? Até pq tinha outra coisa iniciando o windows q nem sei o q'e.
<GTK_Thi> me ajudem!
<GTK_Thi> acho q tem uns 5 grubs instalados no meu pc
<GTK_Thi> ppp
<Lambertini> alguém aqui pode me explicar pelo amor de Deus como funciona os hosts virtuais?
<Patty> existe documentação, é só ler
<Patty> <VirtualHost 172.20.30.40:8080>
<Patty> ServerName www.seuportal.com
<Patty> DocumentRoot /www/seuport-8080
<Patty> </VirtualHost>
<[orca]> genteee
<[orca]> voltei
<[orca]> pibarnas: sabe auterar o idioma do linux pelo terminal?
<[orca]> ta em engles o meu live-pen
<[orca]> preciso auterar
<pibarnas> [orca], dependendo da distro, sim.
<[orca]> e pelo <menu>administração nao resolve, precisa ser super usuário e ja perdi muito a paciência com isso, tem algum modo de executar pelo terminal e logo como sudo?
<[orca]> ubuntu
<[orca]> pibarnas: ajuda ai mano, pr favor
<[orca]> tou cheio de problemas hoje por causa desta pendrive.
<pibarnas> [orca], há um arquivo chamado /etc/default/locale aí?
<[orca]> meu Deus
<[orca]> editar isso?
<[orca]> bah
<pibarnas> é isso ou o /etc/environment
<[orca]> pibarnas: /etc/default/locall
<[orca]> ou seja la como se escreve, kaka
<[orca]> aaaa!
<[orca]> pibarnas: graças a Deus, duas linhas só!
<[orca]> pibarnas: dps?
<[orca]> pibarnas: para recarregar as linguagens como fazer?
<[orca]> po eu tou pesado de sono
<[orca]> pibarnas: mas em fim, vai carregar no automático? eu reiniciei.
<[orca]> pibarnas: para carregar pt_br como eu faço dps?
<[orca]> já editei o arquivinho lá.
<pibarnas> [orca], vc quer gerar o locale pt_br, é isso?
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> eu configurei já as linhas
<[orca]> LANG e LANGUAGE
<[orca]> as duas.
<[orca]> control o.
<[orca]> control x.
<[orca]> reiniciei opc.
<[orca]> o pc.
<pibarnas> [orca], e?
<[orca]> pibarnas: queria saber se ele ia carregar no automático ou foi preciso reiniciar mesmo?
<[orca]> po tou tentando me virar como posso
<pibarnas> locale | fgrep -i lang
<pibarnas> veja qual é o seu default
<[orca]> tou tentando cnfigurar com um cara q n sabe nada de linux lendo a tela ?ra mim.
<[orca]> hum, sim
<[orca]> o default lá era inglês
<pibarnas> era ou é?
<[orca]> eu tentei fazer pelo administração mas nao sei fazer ações administrativas por la, pede para autenticar digito a senha e n vai.
<[orca]> humm.
<[orca]> eu editei com o nano o arquivo e deixei as linhas iguais a o do meu pc aqui, mesma verção eu imaginei que ia da certo.
<[orca]> já volto, só um seg.
<[orca]> pibarnas: droga
<[orca]> pibarnas: acho que descobri o problema
<pibarnas> [orca], vc não tem o locale pt_br?
<[orca]> pibarnas: e pior que n tou a fimd e ageitar.
<pibarnas> [orca], qual é o problema?
<[orca]> pibarnas, na hora de criar o disco na pendrive, eu pedi a meu irmão instalar pra mim no windows, resultado o sujeito nao desmarcou a caixa para tipo, liberar espaço para ele fazer as coisas, configurações.
<pibarnas> [orca], ah entendo, a primeira tela, ele não configurou para pt_br...
<[orca]> agora nao da, po será que as pessoas nao sabem mais usar a cabeça hoje em dia?
<pibarnas> [orca], mas acho que tem jeito.
<[orca]> pibarnas: não exatamente, no criador de discos bootaves, ele acho que deixou marcada aquela opção que tipo, o pendrive fica tipo um live-cd não usa mais nem um espaço para documentos, configurações e taus do linux. só a instalaão e mais nada de espaço
<[orca]> entende?
<[orca]> pibarnas: como?
<pibarnas> [orca], vc diz que não pode mais editar o pendrive? é isso?
<[orca]> pibarnas: que coisa, me indguina porque se fosse pra ele aposto que ele fazia direitinho mas como é pra mim...
<[orca]> nao exatamente, nao posso editar o ubuntu, tem espaço de sobra.
<[orca]> mas o ubuntu ta com espaço limitado
<[orca]> entende?
<pibarnas> acho que não.
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> vamos supor que o meu ubuntu tenha em torno dos 700 mb.
<pibarnas> a imagem?
<[orca]> ele nao pode gravar nada al?em disso.
<pibarnas> ou o sistema instalado?
<[orca]> além.
<[orca]> sim, imagem.
<pibarnas> ok.
<[orca]> tipo quando agente cria um disco bootavel ele pergunta se poderar fazer modificações no sistema usando espaço do disco aí tem uma caixa que marca se sim ou nao.
<pibarnas> [orca], ah ié? legal.
<[orca]> pibarnas: nao sei como uma pessoa nao tem inteligência suficiente para desmarcar esta caixa..
<[orca]> pibarnas: e oha que ele ainda é mais velho que eu.
<pibarnas> [orca], vc já tentou remontar o dispositivo com a opção rw?
<[orca]> mas que ia adiantar isso?
<pibarnas> [orca], vc conseguiria gravar a configuração nova no dispositivo...
<[orca]> pibarnas: mesmo assim cara, toda vez que eu quizesse instalar algo teria que fazer isso?
<pibarnas> [orca], estamos falando de configurar, instalar seria ainda mais complicado.
<[orca]> pibarnas: este treco lá, é que tipo, vc instalou o linux em englês, mesmo que seja o pendrive de 4 gb, vc nao poderá trocar as configs acho que tipo num live-cd
<[orca]> pibarnas: acho que vou fazer sozinho, amanhã. acho que confio mais na minha cabeça a da meus deveres a outra pessoa aqui em csa...
<pibarnas> [orca], use o dd, é mais fácil.
<[orca]> sim, mas ele vai criar o disco de incialização de boa?
<[orca]> descobri que este disco aqui é smb acho, no /dev.
<pibarnas> [orca], se a imagem for bootável, sim.
<[orca]> hum, entao legal.
<[orca]> acho que vou fazer isso agora mesmo, kakakaka
<[orca]> pi9barnas como eu descubro o nome do meu disco?
<pibarnas> [orca], que disco? o pendrive?
<[orca]> pibarnas: sim.
<[orca]> hein?
<pibarnas> plugue o pendrive e veja com dmesg | fgrep -i usb
<pibarnas> as últimas linhas te dirão.
<[orca]> pibarnas: seria: scsi68?
<[orca]> pibarnas acho q n é nao.
<pibarnas> [orca], não, não é.
<[orca]> pibarnas: da uma dica pra eu endentificar o noem.
<tuxmint-mg> caso queira colaborar com uma boa ação,http://naofoiacidente.org/site/assine/
<pibarnas> [orca], dica... tem de ter usb na linha. ;)
<[orca]> pibarnas: hum, tem muitos números e poicas letras mas mesmo assim, meio confuzo
<[kernel]> ae
<[orca]> [kernel]: oi.
<[orca]> pibarnas: seria ttUSB0?
<pibarnas> [orca], não sei.., mas provavelmente.
<[orca]> tem três coisas aqui, três usbs abertas a olho, risos.
<[orca]> pibranas: ta meu dificiu aqui.
<[orca]> que coisinha...
<[kernel]> poxa
<[kernel]> alguem ja usou o provoxy aqui com o mozilla firefox?
<[kernel]> *privoxy
<[orca]> q é?
<[orca]> [kernel]: que programa é?
<[kernel]> é pra ativar o proxy no browser
<[kernel]> pra navegar anonimo
<[orca]> deve ser maça kakaka
<[kernel]> po cara
<[kernel]> tou quebrando a cabeça com ele aqui
<[kernel]> mais vou estudar ele
<[orca]> pois é
<[orca]> [kernel]: da umas forçadas nos iolos. acordeuns, bata em outros, kakaka
<[orca]> hm
<xuxuco> alguem sabe como rodo algum aplicativo
<xuxuco> em segundo plano?
<pibarnas> xuxuco, colocando um & no final do comando.
<xuxuco> [pibarnas]: nao vai
<xuxuco> qando fexo o putty
<xuxuco> o processo killa
<pibarnas> xuxuco, o que é o putty?
<[kernel]> acesso remoto
<[kernel]> telnet,ssh,ftp
<xuxuco> s
<xuxuco> é
<xuxuco> maquina do uol
<OliveiraBorges> pibarnas: vc vai alugar algum servidor ?
<pibarnas> OliveiraBorges, não.
<cyberpunk> alguem por ai ?
<cyberpunk> ...
<pibarnas> sim
<cyberpunk> alguem por ai ?
<pibarnas> sim
<cyberpunk> pibarnas, vc sabe como usar tor no irc ?
<cyberpunk> ???
<OliveiraBorges> pibarnas: qual server vc vai lugar ?
<OliveiraBorges> cyberpunk:  o que eh tor ?
<OliveiraBorges> torrent ?
<cyberpunk> kkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> po acho que vou fazer um script para irc.
<cyberpunk> nao consigo entrar na do slack
<OliveiraBorges> pibarnas: eu tb aluguei um server, e estou tendo alguns problemas
<OliveiraBorges> vc ja lugou o seu ?
<valter> Quando uso o BleachBit aparecem centenas de mensagens de Erro do tipo:
<valter> Errno 13] Permissão negada: '/var/log/upstart/cups.log.4.gz'
<valter> e aparece 1 vez essa:
<valter> [Errno 39] Diretório não vazio: '/home/valter/.cache/wallpaper'
<valter> Alguém sabe me dizer por que e o que fazer?. Obrigado.
<Jef_> Eu possuo duas impressoras e um scaner mais antigos que utilizam cabo paralelo de 36 pinos e um computador novo que não possui entrada para esse cabo. Alguém sabe se esses adaptadores ou algum deles é compatível e funciona bem no Ubuntu 12.04? http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLB_v_O_f_176525906_711.jpg
<barna> voltei
<[kernel]> poxa tou quebrando a cabeça com o privoxy
<[kernel]> no firefox :/
<barna> q é isso?
<OliveiraBorges> fala galera
<barna> blz?
<[kernel]> barna, é um web proxy sem cache
<barna> hummmmm
<[kernel]> com capacidade de filtragem e refoço de privacidade
<barna> eu queria ter um minimo de noção pra fazer um proxy com cache interno, só pra num ter q ficar carregando tudo d novo quando to conectado pelo celular!
<OliveiraBorges> vo acender um fino
<barna> ja volto
<OliveiraBorges> ...
<[kernel]> barna, instalei outro recurso
<[kernel]> do firefox
<[kernel]> que usa proxy
<[kernel]> deu certo aqui ;)
<barna> :D
<[kernel]> la da china
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> barna, testei no xchat aqui
<[kernel]> deu certo ó
<barna> q doido!
<[kernel]> aUHuIEHAEhAE
<[kernel]> tou na ef
<[kernel]> AUEhAUehiAeHAeiHUA
<barna> kra eu sou uma negação pra rede!
<barna> num consigo entender como q funfa essas coisas!
<barna> ja tentei, ja li um monte e nada, num entra na minha cabeça!
<[kernel]> mais la nao funfa
<[kernel]> ele tem detector de proxys
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> ah, voltei
<[orca]> alguem virando a noite aí?
<[orca]> barna: ta aí?
<[orca]> banra: ah, entao bons sonhos risada
<[orca]> lasjsdf: tu ta aí ou so nick tbm?
<binario> bom dia pessoal
<binario> hoje instalei uma placa de video no pc
<binario> uma gforce 9400 gt
<binario> nao percebi diferença no linux
<binario> como tenho certeza de q esta usando a placa com seus respectivos drivers
<binario> usei o comando lspci
<binario> e me mostrou vga compatible controller
<binario> nvidia corporation g96 [geforce 9400 gt ]
<binario> ele esta usando um driver compativel
<binario> como faço para usar o correto alguem sabe ?
<Celso> bom dia
<binario> beleza pessoal ja achei como
<binario> foi batata
<binario> bom dia pessoal
<binario> voltei aqui para dizer q estou com um problema no som e nao estou conseguindo resolver
<binario> estou com o som on
<binario> acl887 da realtek
<binario> ontem pegava normal e estava sendo reconhecido
<binario> coloquei uma placa de som off
<binario> e tentei configura-la
<binario> mas nada deu certo
<binario> ontem entrei aqui tambem mas nos nao conseguimos fazer pegar a placa off no linux
<binario> tudo bem nos rendemos
<binario> hoje tirei a placa off e deixei a onboard
<binario> e hoje nem a placa on quer pegar e nem constar na lista de drivers
<binario> lspci
<binario> olhei na bios e lá esta ok
<binario> usei lspci | grep audio
<binario> mas nao listou nada pra mim
<binario> ontem listava minha placa normal
<binario> hoje tambem tentei o comando
<binario> alsamixer
<binario> mas nada acontece
<binario> alguem ai tem alguma ideia
<binario> do que posso fazer
<binario> pessoal tenho uma ideia mas vou precisar da ajuda de voces
<binario> alguem sabe onde fica os modulos do linux
<binario> ???
<Celso>  /usr/src/kernel-linux
<Celso> kernel linux no caso do ubuntu é linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<galvao>  bom dia.  to com um probleminha aqui. Quando coloco no gnome classic aparece junto o unity nao aparece o menu lacarte  e o ubuntu tweek nao edita o unitty. alguem pode me ajudar?
<Backtrack> Bom diaa
<Lambertini> bom di
<Lambertini> bom dia
<Lambertini> alguém aqui que manje um pouco de host virtuais?
<Backtrack> alguem aqui sabe como eu traduço meu backtrack para portugues?
<Lambertini> não sei o que é Backtrack
<Backtrack> sistema os
<Backtrack> com base do ubuntu
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Backtrack> alguem que possa ajudar online?
<sistematico> Online?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Eu sou iniciante no FreeBSD, mas fala a dúvida, talvez eu saiba.
<sistematico> Se não falar ninguem poderá ajudar.
<sistematico> heh
<Backtrack> to tentando traduzir meu backtrack
<Backtrack> pra portugues
<binario> Backtrack: legal se voce fizer isso
<Backtrack> binario:  entao nao tem traduçao ?
<Backtrack> como atualizo o gnome do meu os
<Backtrack> ?
<Lambertini> alguém aqui usa apt-spy no ubuntu?
<sistematico> Lambertini: O que é apt-spy?
<Lambertini> sistematico, ele gera uma source.list
<Lambertini> customizada
<Lambertini> as mais rápidas
<sistematico> Backtrack: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Lambertini> porem, uso debian
<sistematico> Puxa, legal..
<Lambertini> só que toh ajundo uma amiga nessa distro ubuntu hehe
<Backtrack> sistematico:  eu so nao consigo achar aonde troco o idioma
<sistematico> Lambertini: Quando eu usava o Debian, tinha um esquema pra achar os repos mais rápidos, só que eu não lembro.
<Backtrack> pode me ajudar?
<Lambertini> sistematico, apt-spy :)
<sistematico> Backtrack: No arquivo ~/.dmrc
<Lambertini> eu prefiro um zilhão de vezes debian
<sistematico> Backtrack: Language=pt_BR
<sistematico> Lambertini: Não uso mais o Debian, mas ele é show de bola.
<Backtrack> sistematico:  nao sei abrir o dmrc
<Backtrack> =/
<sistematico> Aliás, tenho um pc com o Debian ainda, mas não está aqui.
<Backtrack> sou iniciante
<sistematico> Backtrack: Abre um terminal e digita: nano ~/.dmrc
<sistematico> Backtrack: Todos nós fomos um dia.
<sistematico> E continuaremos sendo para sempre.
<Backtrack> sistematico: ja fiz e agora??
<sistematico> Backtrack: Logout e Login, não precisa reiniciar.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Entendeu?
<Backtrack> entendi
<Backtrack> mais eu so digitei o nano .....
<sistematico> Backtrack: Já existia o arquivo?
<Backtrack> e abrir algo
<Backtrack> nao tem arquivo nenhum
<sistematico> Backtrack: Hummmm.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Isso é uma problema :D
<sistematico> Backtrack: Escreve Language=pt_BR
<Backtrack> to ta assim " GNU nano 2.2.2  e do lado new buffer
<sistematico> Espera.
<sistematico> Tem mais coisa.
<Backtrack> nao acontece nada
<douglas-webdev> Olá
<sistematico> Olá.
<douglas-webdev> É possível assistir aos filmes do NetFlix Brasil pelo Ubuntu?
<sistematico> Backtrack: Se você se sentir mais confortável use o gedit.
<douglas-webdev> sistematico, Opa!
<sistematico> Backtrack: gedit ~/.dmrc
<Backtrack> me ajude entao como abro o gedit
<sistematico> No terminal.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Como eu acabei de falar.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Usa o Unity?
<Backtrack> sistematico:  abriu aqui
<Backtrack> o gedit
<sistematico> Ok, escreve aquilo que eu colei no seu PVT.
<sistematico> [desktop]
<sistematico> Language=pt_BR
<sistematico> Layout=br
<sistematico> Salva e fecha.
<Backtrack> ja
<Backtrack> reinicio agora?
<sistematico> Backtrack: Aí faz logout e login, não reinicia não.
<sistematico> ahiehaieuaehiaeaueaheiaheiaa
<sistematico> Já era.
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a todos
<sistematico> Nem precisa reiniciar pô.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Bom dia.
<sistematico> Deu?
<Backtrack> sistematico:  eu nao reinciei
<Backtrack> esperando baixar o upgrade
<sistematico> Ah!
<Backtrack> 19minutos
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Nós esperamos.
<sistematico> :D
<Backtrack> backtrack nao vem como o ubuntu
<sistematico> ?
<Backtrack> e ainda baixei o 64bits
<Backtrack> backtrack é todo no comando
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<sistematico> BackTrack não é uma distro?
<sistematico> Voltada para redes e tal..
<Backtrack> sim
<pauloolhos> ni[[
<Backtrack> ele nao tem aqueles programinhas essencials que nem o ubuntu
<pauloolhos> Bom Sistematico
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> "Programinhas Essenciais"?
<Backtrack> é
<sistematico> Paciência, Campo Minado.
<sistematico> O joguinho do homem batata.
<sistematico> heh
<Backtrack> tipo o synaptic nao tinha
<Backtrack> tive que baixar e instalar
<sistematico> Backtrack: Isso é luxo :D
<Backtrack> nao to falando de jogos
<sistematico> Backtrack: Sei, estou só brincando.
<Lambertini> preciso de um help em vhost
<Backtrack> sistematico:  =) eu sei
<sistematico> Backtrack: No menu do próprio Unity tem as opções de idioma, se eu não me engano.
<Backtrack> sistematico:  como eu abro o unity
<sistematico> Backtrack: No Painel de Controle ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Qual Ubuntu você está usando?
<Backtrack> sistematico:  www.backtrack-linux.org
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Você não está usando o Ubuntu então?
<Backtrack> to nao
<sistematico> aheihaeiauehaieauehaieuaehaieuaehaieuaheiauea
<sistematico> Backtrack: Tá usando que tipo de DE?
<Backtrack> mas me falaram que o backtrack é os mesmos codigos
<sistematico> Backtrack: Gnome, KDE?
<Backtrack> gnome
<sistematico> Backtrack: Disso eu não sei, usei o Ubuntu 1 semana e nunca usei o BackTrack.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Então esse arquivo deve resolver.
<sistematico> Backtrack: .dmrc
<Backtrack> tomara
<Backtrack> =)
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<Backtrack> quero aprender a mexer em linux
<sistematico> Backtrack: Usa qual gerenciador de login? LightDM, GDM, SLiM?
<Backtrack> nao to conseguindo instalar meu modem 3g nele
<sistematico> Backtrack: Você precisa ler muito.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Muito mesmo.
<Backtrack> to fazendo o possivel sistematico
<sistematico> Backtrack: :D
<sistematico> Backtrack: Ouviu falar no FreeBSD?
<Backtrack> sistematico:  nao sei uqal gerenciador
<Backtrack> ja ouvi sim
<Backtrack> mas nao mexi
<sistematico> Backtrack: Eu estou usando ele :)
<Backtrack> esse FreeBSD é bom pra q?
<sistematico> Backtrack: Pra tudo e pra nada, depende de você.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Ele e mais robusto e seguro que qualquer Linux, mas isso tem seu preço.
<sistematico> Certo?
<sistematico> :P
<Backtrack> ah verdade
<sistematico> Backtrack: freebsd.org
<sistematico> Acessa lá e dá uma lida depois, compensa.
<sistematico> Muitas ferramentas do Linux foram portadas dele, e vice-versa.
<sistematico> Outras vieram da GNU, muitas delas.
<Backtrack> os dois batem de cara?
<Backtrack> ou um eh melhor que o outro
<sistematico> Backtrack: Depende da sua finalidade.
<sistematico> Backtrack: Tem coisa que o FreeBSD não faz, ou só faz depois de muita dor de cabeça.
<Backtrack> eita
<Backtrack> sistematico:  vou da uma saida e ja volto
<Backtrack> buscar minha esposa no trabalho
<sistematico> Backtrack: Vai lá.
<sistematico> Abraço.
<Backtrack> abraço ja ja volto ou venho aqui te encher
<Backtrack> meu msn rodolfogomess@hotmail.com
<Backtrack> fuis
<sistematico> Vou nessa tambem..
<sistematico> Falow pro 6
<Backtrack> abraço fuis
<sistematico> Já eu volto.
<Kazenin> alguém por aqui usando Mate?
<pauloolhos> O que voces acham do software BACULA?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: muito bom
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: profissa
<galvao> boa tarde
<Kazenin> boa
<galvao> tem alguma forma de editar o painel do unity?
<galvao> a barra superior
<galvao> incluir notao menu
<Kazenin> larguei mão de unity, tô usando o mate
<Kazenin> galvao, dá uma olhada nos posts do ubuntued.info
<galvao> mate?
<Kazenin> ele coloca dicas de Unity praticamente todos os dias
<galvao> eu olhei, descobri sobre o gnome classic mais o unity ainda nao vi
<galvao> pra mim a unica coisa que falta ao unity e um botao de menu lacarte
<Kazenin> mas aquela barra lateral e o HUD foram feitos para que vc "não precise" disso
<Kazenin> ao contrário do que o nome da distribuição diz
<Kazenin> "precise"
<galvao> mais nao mostra os aplicativos em lacarte
<Kazenin> sacou o trocadilho infame?
<galvao> saquei
<galvao> rsrr
<Kazenin> ou seja
<Kazenin> vc precisa sim do alacarte
<galvao> um pouquinhoi de sabedoria e colocava um botao commu
<galvao> um menu alternativo
<galvao> vc falou mate ou mint?
<Kazenin> Mate
<galvao> pode adicionar ao ubuntu?
<Kazenin> galvao, http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/gnome2-ubuntu1204.html
<galvao> blz vou entar
<Kazenin> galvao, http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2012-04/mate12.html
<Creto_> hehe por isso estou no kubuntu e ainda assim acho que tem muito o que melhorar
<Kazenin> a distro onde eu vi o KDE mais estável foi no Slackware
<Creto_> sinto te informar e posso até apanhar mas o kubuntu tem certos bugs que não se ve no BigLinux
<Creto_> esse tem um KDE que não vi igual em distros baseadas no ubuntu
<Kazenin> espero que tenham melhorado mesmo cara
<Kazenin> mas acho que esse developer do BigLinux, (Bruno eu acho o nome dele) deveria se unir a equipe do Ubuntu ou Debian e somar esforços para melhorar estas distros
<Creto_> o Kubuntu está bem firme, mas o que ainda falta nele é acertarem o muon pois esse é problematico ainda
<Creto_> Apesar de que to usando ele porque baixei primeiro e deu problema na minha net e não terminei o download do ubuntu
<Creto_> e nesse iria instalar o gnome-shell pois tentei o unity no 11.10 mas não deu
<henrique> ola pessoal tenho um lindo problema em meu trabalho de informatica
<Kazenin> "lindo problema" é legal
<telec> henrique fale seu lindo problema
<henrique> tenho de usar 2 maquinas (XP e ubuntu 9), criar uma pasta no ubuntu e ativar compartilhamento afim de permitir a visualizaçao no xp
<henrique> o problema é que o samba nao quer baixar...
<galvao> Kazenin, instalei mais travou
<telec> o samba não quer baixar ?
<henrique> sim
<Kazenin> galvao, aqui deu certo
<telec> defina melhor isso
<henrique> eu crio a pasta
<galvao> ele nao abre nada e trava
<henrique> entro em opções de compartilçhamento
<henrique> e clico na opção : ativar compartilhamento
<henrique> ele pede autorizaçao para instalar o serviço samba
<henrique> mas nao consegue baixar nem instalar...
<galvao> se tivesse uma opcao de um botao de menu lacarte na barra do unity tava otimo e certamente diminuiria a rejeicao
<henrique> alguem consegue ajudar?
<henrique> ninguem ?
<galvao> henrique, eu nao entendo quase nada
<galvao> sou um curioso
<henrique> tudo bem, é que eu comecei tentar fazer este compartilhamento hoje e nao estou conseguindo.... embora ja tenha conseguido outras vezes
<henrique> vou escrever novamente o problema, vamos ver se alguem consegue ajudar
<henrique> tenho de usar 2 maquinas (XP e ubuntu 9), criar uma pasta no ubuntu e ativar compartilhamento afim de permitir a visualizaçao no xp
<henrique> entro no linux , crio uma pasta , com o botao direito do mouse vou em opçoes de compartilhamento
<henrique> seleciono a opção compartilhar esta pagina, dou autorização para instalar o serviço
<henrique> mas dá erro
<henrique> alguem tem uma ideia de como resolver ?
<Kazenin> seria bom vc postar o erro em algum lugar
<Kazenin> um SS por exemplo
<henrique> como ?
<Kazenin> tira um screenshot
<Kazenin> posta no imagebin.org
<Kazenin> e manda o link pra vermos que erro é esse
<henrique> http://imagebin.org/213029  serve ?
<henrique> e entao ?
<galvao> fui. abraços bom, fds
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe add pluguin shelled no eclipse?
<henrique> quem tava falando comigo sobre meu problema tem alguma solução ?
<jardelvdas> baixei e extrai e movi para pasta /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins porem nao aparece na ide
<Duka> alguem sabe add pluguin shelled no eclipse?
<Node_556> alguem me ajuda ?
<barna> Node_556, faz a pergunta! sem saber o seu problema fica dificil saber se podemos ajudar!
<Node_556> é o seguinte
<Node_556> estou aqui como usuario convidado
<Node_556> mas assim , tem uma conta minha eu tento logar
<Node_556> coloco a senha correta , e dou enter
<Node_556> ele aparece tipo como se fosse logar
<Node_556> e volta
<Node_556> para por a senha denovo
<Node_556> eu tento , e não vai
<Node_556> :/
<barna> estranho!
<Node_556> pois é
<barna> coisas q acontecem é vc ter criado a senha com capslock ligado e agora ta desligado
<barna> ou o inverso
<Node_556> não.. eu também pensei nisso
<Node_556> eu sempre loguei com ele desligado
<Node_556> tentei com ele ligado e desligado nada
<Node_556> tentei chutar uma senha para ver se era um bug
<Node_556> diz que a senha era incorreta
<Node_556> :/
<barna> hummm, com a senha errada ele fala não loga, e com a certa ele começa a logar a volta!
<barna> ?
<Node_556> sim
<Node_556> tenho coisas que não posso perder  =(
<barna> arquivos?
<d0xx> é ..
<barna> bom isso é facil!
<barna> com o convidado vc consegue acessar seus arquivos e fazer backup
<barna> d0xx, ja tentou loga pelo terminal, ver se funfa?
<barna> tipo ctrl+alt+f2
<d0xx> tty ?
<d0xx> eu tentei , tipo loguei .. mas não sei o que fazer la
<barna> mas entra?
<d0xx> tipo ,
<d0xx> no tty
<d0xx> ele pede login
<d0xx> e senha
<d0xx> eu loguei
<d0xx> por exemplo
<Duka> alguem sabe qual a bersao add pluguin shelled no eclipse Version: 3.7.2?
<d0xx> aqui tenho uma conta chamada (exemplo) A
<d0xx> e no tty eu só logo com uma outra
<d0xx> B
<d0xx> no meu terminal era: B@ubuntu:$
<d0xx> login eu coloquei: B
<d0xx> e a senha
<d0xx> logou
<barna> a conta A é a q ta dando erro pra logar?
<d0xx> Sim , é a que eu digito a senha e volta
<barna> tenta logar com a conta A pelo terminal!
<d0xx> não vai
<d0xx> como faco pra sair do tty e volta pra cá ?
<d0xx> ou só reiniciando ..
<barna> alt+f7
<d0xx> ok
<barna> bom, então parece q o problema é a senha mesmo!
<barna> qual versão do ubuntu?
<d0xx> 11.04
<d0xx> dei o startx
<d0xx> e uma parte falou que : Fatal Error Server
<barna> natty? putz, o ubuntu mais bugado da historia!
<deusr> alguém aqui entende bem de hardware?
<Lambertini> que que tah pegando aqui ?
<barna> d0xx, tenta isso! http://www.lednerd.com/2007/09/27/como-recuperar-senha-no-ubuntu/
<barna> deusr, mais ou menos! qual a duvida?
<barna> Duka, só pra deixar claro, a gente num ta te ignorando! é que não sabemos ajudar mesmo!
<Duka> barna, ok, pode fiqua tranquilo, sei que quado tem alguem pode ajudar sempre se prontifica
<d0xx> barna , vou arriscar
<deusr> barna, seguinte.. comprei um ultrabook acer spire S3 e quando jogo imagem pra TV via HDMI o video, quando muda de camera, parece que corta, é como se rodasse em um computador lento, agora nao sei se isso é problema de software ou de hardware
<barna> d0xx, boa sorte mano(a)
<deusr> barna, já que isso aqui vei com o windows e eu nem abri jah fui formatando, pensei em redimencionar meu linux, instalar o windows e testar na TV, se ficar assim é problema de hardware se ficar normal é coisa do linux
<barna> hummmm, nunca usei o hdmi do meu note!
<deusr> ok
<barna> to pesquisando seu note aki!
<barna> 1seg
<barna> eu sei q no meu note isso da problema em linux pq ele tem placa de video optimus!
<barna> vi q tem gente q consegue usar, mas como eu num uso, num corri atraz de resolver!
<barna> caspeta! o kra pede ajuda, eu fico aki lendo/pesquisando e quando vou falar com ele, saiu...............
<Node_082> vou ter que baixar windows mesmo
<Lambertini> Node_082, que foi fio que ce tah chorando ai ?
<Lambertini> alguém aqui me faz um favor rapidão ?
<Node_082> barna
<Node_082> vou deixar baixando
<Node_082> o windows mesmo
<Lambertini> não tem NINGUEM aqui
<Lambertini> pra me fazer um favor?
<bharth> opa
<barna> d0xx, num rolou?
<barna> d0xx, pq o windows?
<d0xx> seila
<barna> d0xx, vc quer ajudar pra recuperar seu arquivos?
<barna> *seus
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como instalar um  *.tar.gz?
<barna> Duka, tar.gz é um arquivo compactado, não instalavel! tipo .zip
<d0xx> sim
<Duka> barna, sei mas como faço é so extrai e ta pronto pra usar?
<barna> se vc baixou um "programa" compactado com .tar.gz, normalmente ele é codigo fonte do programa. vc tem q descompacta-lo e compilar o codigo!
<barna> d0xx, o usuario B tem permição de acessar os arquivos do usuario A?
<Duka> barna, como faço pra compilar? tem algum tuto pra indica?
<d0xx> vou ver
<barna> Duka, cada um tem o seu jeito, normalmente dentro do arquivo.tar.gz tem um leia-me ou read-me ou algo do tipo!
<barna> Duka, q explica como fazer!
<d0xx> nem da
<barna> Duka, o padrão seria dar um .configure > make > make install, mas isso pode variar!
<Duka> barna, ok, vou a luta, pra aprender
<Duka> iahsuah
<barna> d0xx, vc tem um live-cd ou live-pendrive do ubuntu ai?
<Duka> barna, vlw
<barna> Duka, falow!
<barna> Duka, qual o programa?
<d0xx> vish , preciso achar o cd =/
<d0xx> pera
<barna> d0xx, o usuario B tem permição pra usar o sudo?
<d0xx> n
<d0xx> é convidado :/
<barna> é só com live-cd mesmo!
<barna> d0xx, o /home ta dentro da partição do sistema?
<d0xx> sim , que eu lembre
<barna> ok! tem outras partições no hd? pra vc poder copiar os arquivos?
<d0xx> mas eu vou pro windows mesmo .
<d0xx> porque eu precisarei de programas que não funfam no linux e usarei uma VM pra linux
<d0xx> ;)
<d0xx> valeu !!
<barna> kra, isso é descizão sua! posso te ajudar a recuperar seus arquivos do linux!
<barna> cada um sabe das suas necessidades!
<d0xx> eu queria meus arquivos haha
<barna> d0xx, vamos resolver isso! mas só tenho mais 15mim!
<Duka> barna, eclipse-linuxtools-indigo-incubation-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<barna> Duka, me manda o link donde vc baixou, pra mim ver se tem algum read-me!
<Duka> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/indigo/R/eclipse-linuxtools-indigo-incubation-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<d0xx> vamos sim barna
<deusr> alguém aqui tem uma placa desse?
<deusr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<barna> Duka, 142mb, eu to conectado pelo celular, 10kbps, num vai rolar de baixar! v se tem algum read-me ou leia-me e me passa!
<barna> deusr, do ultrabook?
<deusr> barna, é
<deusr> toh achando que é o driver
<barna> deusr, é uma intel Hd 3000
<d0xx> barna , =)
<deusr> eu notei que rodando aqui o video fica da mesma forma
<deusr> barna, isso
<deusr> quando troca de cena, o video quica
<barna> deusr, eu fiquei pesquisando esse note, mas vc saiu e eu fechei a pesquisa!
<barna> deusr, eu to saindo pra trabalhar em 10min, da uma pesquisada nessa placa de video no ubuntu! vi q tem bastante coisa no google!
<deusr> barna, ok!
<deusr> vlw!
<Rudolf> deusr: tá usando ubuntu ou gentoo meu filho?
<deusr> Rudolf, ubuntu
<Rudolf> deusr: qual o drive de video?
<barna> d0xx, bom vou ter q sair, inicia o comp pelo live-cd, abre um navegador de arquivos, vai até a paste /home/nomedousuario/ seus arquivos estão lá! copia pra um pendrive ou algo do tipo!
<deusr> Rudolf, xserver-xorg-video-intel                       2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4                                                           X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<barna> deusr, ele é em java, num tem q compilar!
<barna> deusr, kra agora eu tenho q ir trabalhar, mas da uma lida nesse arquivo q vc me passou, lá fala como rodar!
<barna> falow galera! vou nessa!
<barna> T+
<Rudolf> barna: deusr ou Duka ?
<barna> é verdade! duka!
<barna> Duka, ele é em java, num tem q compilar!
<barna> Duka, kra agora eu tenho q ir trabalhar, mas da uma lida nesse arquivo q vc me passou, lá fala como rodar!
<barna> valeu Rudolf
<Duka> barna, ok
<Duka> vlw
<Rudolf> deusr: dmesg, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/messages ou alguma outra coisa da erro ou kernel segfault?
<Duka> abrç
<deusr> Rudolf, o CPU nao é, é um corei7 sgunda geracao, ele nao fica acima de 6%, quando rodo video em 1080p vai para 20%, nao passa disso
<deusr> vou rodar o video e ver, pera
<Rudolf> deusr: eu creio não ser consumo
<Rudolf> deusr: mas sim versão do driver / hardware
<Rudolf> deusr: hardware muito novo
<deusr> Rudolf, eu estava com a versao nova que vem no ubuntu 12.04
<deusr> ai instalei um PPA e instalei as versoes mais novas
<deusr> e tah a mesma cosa
<deusr> coisa
<Rudolf> deusr: sem falar que o driver que vc citou já está na versão, aqui pelo menos, 2.19
<Rudolf> deusr: então não deve estar full o suporte dele
<deusr> Rudolf, será que tem algum outro PPA?
<deusr> instale desse..
<Rudolf> não creio
<deusr> add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<deusr> foda, compro uma máquina dessas, adoro filmes e acontece isso :/
<Rudolf> deusr: uai, ajude a desenvolver
<Rudolf> deusr: se não, use windows
<Rudolf> deusr: não dá para os caras fazerem engenharia reversa no dia que lança
<Rudolf> deusr: ou aguarde melhorias no driver
<deusr> Rudolf, driver da intel é livre cara
<Rudolf> deusr: uma ajuda bem vinda seria reportar o problema, acelera
<Rudolf> deusr: que mané livre cara
<deusr> até aonde sei é
<Rudolf> deusr: e mesmo sendo LIVRE não quer dizer que o acesso ao hardware acontece no tempo
<deusr> Rudolf, sabe aonde reporta isso?
<Rudolf> deusr: a principio na sua distro, não uso ubuntu para saber
<Rudolf> deusr: ou vá direto a fonte: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/
<deusr> Rudolf, tive que "tirar" o gentoo depois que fui fazer TCC e um monte de coisas, fiquei sem tempo :/
<deusr> até mes passado tava com sabayon, driver de video para ele tah pior ainda
<Rudolf> deusr: cara, é a desvantagem de nadar em grana
<deusr> mais antigo, tive que instalar do mask
<deusr> hehe, nada?
<deusr> nadar, hehe
<Rudolf> deusr: crista da onda com hardware fica dependente dos caras arrumarem os noves bugs
<deusr> fala sério, toh longe disso
<Rudolf> ops, novos
<deusr> mas pegar coisa nova é assim mesmo
<deusr> vou reportar lah, vlw ai
<Rudolf> tive esse problema quando ganhei um lenovo com optimus
<Rudolf> fiquei fudido por não ter suporte a nvidia que tem nele
<deusr> Rudolf, jah tive que me virar com um monte de coisas nesse note
<Rudolf> mas fazer o que
<Rudolf> não é por isso que vou usar windows
<Rudolf> mas vai de cada um
<deusr> Rudolf, claro
<Rudolf> mas reporta mesmo cara
<deusr> liguei a máquina tava com windows ai desliguei e formatei
<Rudolf> eu não sou programador
<Rudolf> mas sempre que posso reporto bug
<Rudolf> e auxilio como dá
<deusr> cara o mas engraçado, essa note vem com um disco SSD de 20GB
<Rudolf> que massa
<deusr> sabe pra que o windows usa ele?
<Rudolf> coloca swap nele
<deusr> hibernar
<deusr> soh
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deusr> ele nao instala o sistema nele
<deusr> sério
<Rudolf> é para acelerar a ida e a volta
<deusr> porra
<deusr> mas 20GB
<Rudolf> mas 20GB, em relação ao W7 não dá para nada
<Rudolf> 15G só de sistema
<deusr> eu instalei o sistema em 16GB
<Rudolf> vc pode colocar o /
<deusr> deixei 4GB para swap
<deusr> e no disco de 320GB coloquei o home
<Rudolf> é uma opção
<deusr> Rudolf, cara eu cronomerei, deixei iniciar direto, sem login
<deusr> do grub até o inico total foram 3 segundos, hehe
<Rudolf> $$$$
<Rudolf> faz sorrir
<Duka> Rudolf, quando instalado pelo console ou gerenciador ele cria o atalho em instalados, sabe como add o atalho?
<Rudolf> Duka: não
<Duka> Rudolf, mas tem como add ou nao, sabe?
<Rudolf> Duka: tem
<deusr> Rudolf, mas eu comprei esse utrbook pq quem é cliente santander tinha desconto, ele custa 3500, eu paguei 2500
<deusr> :D
<Rudolf> Duka: mas não uso
<Rudolf> deusr: ui
<Duka> Rudolf, vou pesq
<Rudolf> deusr: desconto bom
<deusr> :)
<Rudolf> deusr: tem como soltar um dmesg/lspci -vvvk em algum pastebin da vida?
<deusr> Rudolf, claro.. pera ai
<Duka> Rudolf, e onde fica os atalhos do app instalados sabe?
<deusr> Rudolf, http://pastebin.com/MPCRdRzA
<Rudolf> Duka: não, já disse, não uso atalho
<deusr> Rudolf, http://pastebin.com/2LwLWYxQ
<deusr> Duka, atalhos de que?
<matheus_rj> Obrigado. Estou com um problema na atualização do ubuntu
<deusr> Rudolf, tah usando o que de DM?
<carlos_cl> ola
<deusr> chronos, vc tb por aqui, a turma do gentoo aqui no no canal :)
<Duka> Rudolf, quando instala um app ele cria um atalho, to usando unity, se aperto a tecal win e pesq pelo nome aparece
<matheus_rj> Tive problemas na atualização do ubuntu. Alguém pod me ajudar?
<[kernel]> ae
<deusr> Duka, e? qual o problema?
<deusr> isso nao é atalho
<Duka> deusr, baixei o eclipse e extrai para /usr/lib/eclipse onde o gerenciador instala, mas nao aparece na unity o atalho, tem como add?
<Duka> deusr, ou melhor se aperta a tcl win abre a pesq e buscando por nome aparece
<deusr> Duka, nao usa ubuntu?
<deusr> pq nao instalou direto do apt?
<carlos_cl> voces conhecem algum canal para discussao sobre linguagem de programacao C?
<Rudolf> carlos_cl: ##c
<Rudolf> deusr: DM?
<Rudolf> deusr: Download Manager?
<carlos_cl> obrigado
<Duka> deusr, uso
<deusr> Rudolf, Desktop manager, kde, gome, xfce...
<junior> Galera gostaria de receber o cd do ubuntu como façow
<junior> ?
<Rudolf> junior: zuou
<Rudolf> deusr: fluxbox
<Lambertini> Rudolf, faz me a favor?
<deusr> Rudolf, :D
<Lambertini> deusr, tem linux ai ?
<deusr> Lambertini, ??
<Lambertini> deusr, tem linux ai ?
<[kernel]> Rudolf, ta no flux é?
<Lambertini> [kernel], tu tem linux ai ?
<[kernel]> Lambertini, ouxe
<Rudolf> Lambertini: sempre
<Rudolf> [kernel]: sempre
<[kernel]> Lambertini, claro que sim
<Rudolf> rsrrsrs
<Lambertini> dig host-a.co.cc NS +noall +answer
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<Lambertini> preciso do retorno desse comando
<[kernel]> Rudolf, tou pensando em mudar pra ele
<Lambertini> alguém por favor pode me retornar?
<[kernel]> uso o xfce
<Rudolf> dig host-a.co.cc NS +noall +answer                                                                                                                                       17:52
<Rudolf> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.0 <<>> host-a.co.cc NS +noall +answer
<Rudolf> ;; global options: +cmd
<Lambertini> putz
<Rudolf> [kernel]: não consigo mudar
<Lambertini> aqui reconhece
<Lambertini> que inferno
<Rudolf> Lambertini: não é problema de propagação não
<[kernel]> Rudolf, o flux é bem mais puro e rapido
<[kernel]> e eu gosto disso
<deusr> Rudolf, recebeu os pastebin? olha isso.. http://pastebin.com/rSi2RNWM tenta achar o modulo da rede wifi, está ativo :p
<Rudolf> [kernel]: é
<Lambertini> Rudolf, não sei cara, faz uma cara que tah lá
<[kernel]> eu demorei muito
<Lambertini> sabe como eu faço pra saber se meu dns tah funcionando ?
<[kernel]> pra me sacar
<[kernel]> que o meu kde
<[kernel]> tava puxando a memoria todinha
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> e é imitação do windows
<[kernel]> :/
<Rudolf> Lambertini: dig
<Rudolf> Lambertini: tem o dnstracer também
<Lambertini> Rudolf, esse ai eu não conheço
<Rudolf> http://www.mavetju.org/unix/general.php
<[kernel]> pois testa
<Guest2792> olá
<Guest2792> ubuntu vem com firewall instalado?
<miguel589> como instalo firewall no ubuntu?
<deusr> alguém sabe a tradução disso?
<deusr> disappeard
<Rudolf> deusr: desaparecido
<Rudolf> miguel589: apt-get install iptables
<miguel589> se eu instalar o firestart sem usar esse comando apt-get install iptables ?
<Rudolf> miguel589: pergunta de novo
<miguel589> parece q os comandos do iptables somem caso placa de rede esteja desativada
<miguel589> é normal?
<miguel589> tive problemas com invasão
<Rudolf> miguel589: teve problemas de invasão e quer usar software doméstico
<deusr> Rudolf, problema do video, acho que jah sei como resolver, instalei um kenrl acima do 3.2.9
<Rudolf> tenta um 3.3.6 pra cim
<Rudolf> e customiza
<deusr> Rudolf, pq acima do 3.3.6
<deusr> eu vi que o 3.4 vai ter um puta gerenciamento de energia
<Rudolf> deusr: sim
<Rudolf> deusr: e o 3.5 melhoria de video
<deusr> Rudolf, tendi
<deusr> vlw
<OliveiraBorges> saudacoes
<OliveiraBorges> blues
<shallwe> fala galera, como anda o ubuntu com placa grafica de i5, i3 ou i7? as tais de gm3150 eu acho ou algo assim?
<shallwe> Intel® HD Graphics 3000 acho que é isso :P tem suporte total? alguem usando isso ai?:P
<Rudolf> shallwe: defina suporte dt
<Rudolf> total
<omelete> qdo eu tinha note
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<omelete> i5 sandy bridge, funciona 100%
<fabio> boa noite pessoALL!
<shallwe> omelete, sweet
<shallwe> i5 sandy é de segunda geração vc diz?
<RodrigO23> iai fabio
<omelete> creio q sim
<RodrigO23> Desculpa me intrometer
<RodrigO23> hehe
<shallwe> :)
<RodrigO23> mas os sandy bridge sao 2 geraçao
<RodrigO23> agora ja tem os
<shallwe> aa bom
<RodrigO23> Ivy bridge
<shallwe> agora tem os de 3 geração
<RodrigO23> sim
<shallwe> mas nao vi ainda notebook com eles por aqui o.O
<RodrigO23> Ivy Bridge
<RodrigO23> ahhh
<RodrigO23> sabe pq?
<RodrigO23> pq so tem no I7
<shallwe> share please
<shallwe> aaa bom
<RodrigO23> hhe
<RodrigO23> eu ganhei um core i3 de presente
<RodrigO23> e ainda nem usei ele
<shallwe> pois é eu estou entre pegar um note com i5 de segunda geração 1500 base de valor ou um de 2000 mas tem uma nivida junto o.O
<shallwe> acho que vou acabar pegando um com a nvidia
<shallwe> sempre usei placas nividia e no ubuntu suporte 100% inclusive jogos :)
<RodrigO23> sim sem duvidas
<RodrigO23> por 500 reais
<RodrigO23> pegue um com nvidia
<Rudolf> shallwe: os de 3ª geracao, pelo que foi reportado estao com problemas de hdmi
<shallwe> pois é acho que vou acabar fazendo isso
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> vixi
<shallwe> Rudolf, wtf o.O
<RodrigO23> e vc sabiam que os sandy bridge tmb?
<shallwe> recall?
<shallwe> mas é coisa de hardware ou software?
<Rudolf> shallwe: que recall
<RodrigO23> sehardware
<RodrigO23> hardware
<Rudolf> shallwe: drive ainda limitado para a nova geração
<shallwe> ué vc disse problema
<shallwe> aaa ta
<Rudolf> shallwe: duh!
<RodrigO23> se vc comprar uma mobo se a revisao B3
<RodrigO23> sem**
<shallwe> ué sei la, ja vi muitos recall de celulares por ai :P
<shallwe> e carros tb
<omelete> sandy bridge a primeira versao é problematica
<RodrigO23> aham
<omelete> o q eu tinha já era a 2ª
<Rudolf> hardware novo é complicado
<Rudolf> sempre
<RodrigO23> a da segunda eu sei que a longo prazo
<shallwe> e com placas ati acho que é pior que as de sandy bridge certo?
<RodrigO23> a SATA nao funciona mais
<RodrigO23> mas
<RodrigO23> as nvidia fabrica tmb para a aTI
<Rudolf> shallwe: ati ainda não faz drive descente
<RodrigO23> nao em todas as vgas
<shallwe> pior
<shallwe> vou de nvidia mesmo, vale os 500 :)
<Rudolf> nvidia, sempre
<Rudolf> mas não compre optimus
<RodrigO23> a coisa mesmo eh suporte
<Rudolf> ainda não tem suporte de verdade para linux
<shallwe>  NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M DDR3.
<Rudolf> apesar do trabalho do bumblebee
<RodrigO23> isso eh note pra uns 8 anos ainda
<shallwe> esse ai que postei?
<shallwe> só resta saber se ubuntu vai funcionar nele :P mas acho que sim, sendo  Intel Core i5 2410M com essa placa ai deve rolar
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, eae
<[kernel]> ;D
<RodrigO23> iaiiii [kernel]
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah manow
<RodrigO23> opa publicando uma retrataçao shallwe, Rudolf, omelete
<RodrigO23> o ivy bridge tem em I5 tambem
<RodrigO23> http://www.intel.com.br/content/www/br/pt/processors/core/core-i5-processor.html?cid=sem45p16959
<shallwe> aaa ta vlw :)
<shallwe> era esse mesmo que eu tinha visto quero ver o valor :P
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> iai cara
<RodrigO23> como qvc tah
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-20
<Duka> alguem sabe dizer uma ide para programar shellscript?
<Rudolf> Duka: codeblock
<Rudolf> Duka: anjuta
<Rudolf> Duka: eric
<Duka> Rudolf, vlw
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<Birex> dormir povo!
<Birex> fui...
<valter> Instalei o BleachBit mas não está funcionando bem, aapresenta mais de 2.000 erros. Alguém pra dar uma mão ?
<valter> No Ubuntu 12.04
<valter> Como funciona este canal? não vejo ninguém conversando?
<xGrind> illuminarch, ;)
<xGrind> valter, eae
<valter> xGrind, Olá
<valter> xGrind, Usa o BleachBit ?
<xGrind> uso
<xGrind> pq valter ?
<valter> xGrind, Pode me dar uma força ? O meu não funciona bem.  Dá msg de erros . Mais de 20.000
<xGrind> valter, qual versao vc ta usando?
<valter> xGrind,  vou veerificarou
<valter> vou verificar
<valter> onde eu ejo ? No Gerenciador de pacotes ?
<xGrind> valter, nele mesmo. ajuda, sobre
<valter> xGrind, não tem
<xGrind> logico q tem. abre o programa
<valter> xGrind, Só aparece: Visualização, Limpar, Nome e Ativo...mais nada
<xGrind> la em cima
<valter> 0.9.1
<valter> xGrind,  eu baixei esses dias
<xGrind> atualiza q tem versao nova
<valter> ok
<valter> Qual é a sua versão ?
<xGrind> valter, 0.9.2
<valter> xGrind, Eu desinstalei o meu
<valter> xGrind, Vou baixar no site. Mas parece que é específico para windows
<xGrind> é pra linux tb po
<valter> xGrind, É tem uma relação e vai até o ubuntu 11. O meu é Ububtu 12.04 deve servir , não ?
<xGrind> valter, no repositorio as vezes nao tem a versao mais atual.
<xGrind> pode baixar do site q roda
<valter> não. só tem o 0.9.1
<valter> vou baixar
<valter> xGrind, Ele mesmo se instala depois que eu baixar ?
<xGrind> da dois cliques
<xGrind> valter, vo te passar um repositorio. adiciona q o bleachbit mais atual ta nele
<valter> sim. mas não vou ter que usar o terminal depois ?
<xGrind> sabe adicionar repositorio?
<valter> nunca adicionei
<valter> como é ?
<valter> deve ser simples
<xGrind> valter, baixa esse .deb e da dois cliques pra instalar
<xGrind> http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<xGrind> depois q instalar, entra no terminal de digita isso: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<valter> upgrade ? mas já desinstalei o meu
<xGrind> vai atualizar os outros pacotes q tiver
<xGrind> dai vc instala com sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<valter> Blz
<xGrind> valter, instala o gdebi tb. pra nao ter q abrir a central de programas sempre q for instalar algum .deb
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<valter> ok
<xGrind> valter, fez?
<valter> xGrind, Ainda não deu, Vou fazer daqui a puco.
<valter> xGrind, Sua versão do Ubuntu é 12.04 ?
<xGrind> eh
<valter> blz
<valter> xGrind, Acho que não vai dar...
<xGrind> pq nao?
<valter> xGrind, A instalação diz que está em progresso. Mas não sai do luigar
<valter> lugar
<valter> xGrind, Agora foi !
<xGrind> :D
<valter> Instalei o GetDeb
<carlos_cl> ola, alguem manja em C ai?
<valter> xGrind
<Lambertini> alguém  on ?
<carlos_eduardo> eu to on
<carlos_eduardo> alguem ai manja em C?
<valter> Alguém usa bleachbit?
<valter> quando uso o bleachbit ele conclui com a mesg :  Espaço em disco recuperado: 18,9MB
<valter> Arquivos apagado: 244
<valter> Operações especiais: 30
<valter> Erros: 23630
<valter> E não apaga esses 23630 arquivos
<valter> Alguém pra dar uma luz ?
<valter> Boa noite !
<valter> !paste
<carlos_eduardo> boa noite
<deusr> Alguém acordado?
<kayo> sempre tem um
<kayo> ou dois
<kayo> que fica acordado
<dk_millares> =D
<kayo> ou tres
<kayo> estava vendo um episodio do twd
<kayo> aonde a menininha desaparecida aparece
<kayo> meu coracao esta derretido que nem manteiga
<dk_millares> fiquei com raiva dessa época ai
<kayo> [offtopic] por sinal
<kayo> nao estou up-to-date
<dk_millares> td enrolaçao pra'quilo
<kayo> nao mate minha alegria
<dk_millares> nao falo nada nao
<kayo> a enrolacao ja tava ficando chata mesmo
<dk_millares> ;D
<kayo> mas o fim dela foi
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> d+
<kayo> chocante ;-(
<dk_millares> enrolaram d+
<dk_millares> foda
<valter> Quando uso o BleachBit aparece na conclusão:
<valter> Espaço em disco recuperado: 18,9MB
<valter> Arquivos apagado: 244
<valter> Operações especiais: 30
<valter> Erros: 23630
<valter> Quem me ajuda a fazer meu bleachbit funcionar ?
<valter> quit
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia!
<kayo> bom dis
<Hyuristyle> hey guys
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe me dizer se o Ubuntu roda em um PC com 360 de RAM?
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<Hyuristyle> bom dia
<RodrigO23> iai Hyuristyle
<RodrigO23> Bom dia
<Hyuristyle> RodrigO23:  iai cara, desculpa, tinha dado uma saída
<RodrigO23> ah magina manow
<RodrigO23> iai como q vctah
<Hyuristyle> tranquilo
<Hyuristyle> e vc?
<Hyuristyle> usa ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> simm, mas no momento no win7
<RodrigO23> e vc?
<Hyuristyle> eu to sem usar, infelizmente
<Hyuristyle> usei apenas algumas vezes, mas gostaria de tê-lo em casa
<Hyuristyle> porém, to sem computador pra tal
<Hyuristyle> aki eh Win XP
<Hyuristyle> vc sabe se o ubuntu roda em 360 RAM?
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> ja consegui sim
<RodrigO23> eu tinha um atlhon 2000+
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<RodrigO23> com 384 mb de ram
<RodrigO23> Serio e rodei o ubuntu 10.04
<RodrigO23> assim nao vou dizer que foi uma maravilha
<RodrigO23> mas rodou sim
<RodrigO23> hj eu uso um
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> pois eh
<RodrigO23> ubuntu 12.04 64bits num Core 2
<Hyuristyle> dei uma olhada na wikipédia
<Hyuristyle> la diz 384 RAM
<RodrigO23> roda sim
<Hyuristyle> tenho um pente de 256 aki q da pra aumentar pra 512
<Hyuristyle> mas ta colado com cola quente
<Hyuristyle> ...o de 128 q ta instalado
<Hyuristyle> é praga
<RodrigO23> se puder usa com 512, otimo
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> c axa q roda legalzinho em 512?
<RodrigO23> se nao use com 384 mesmo que vai
<Hyuristyle> ja é, vou colocar depois
<Hyuristyle> brigadão!
<Hyuristyle> tomara q reconheça os hardwares, são bem antigos
<Hyuristyle> RodrigO23:  haha, lembro q uma vez baixei ele e tentei rodar por LiveCD no PC com 128 de RAM
<Hyuristyle> no chance
<Hyuristyle> ficou séculos e nada
<Hyuristyle> ñ saiu da primeira tela
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<RodrigO23> ahh eu ja rodei um Slackeware 8
<RodrigO23> com 128mb de ram
<GTK_Thi> Alguem sabe se este comando funciona pra limpar MBR e tirar o grub
<GTK_Thi> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512
<GTK_Thi> alguem ja testou?
<shallwe> lollllll eu NUM CK ta piscando sem parar hahaha
<shallwe> como eu odeio quando o hd fica rodando rodando e vc nao sabe de onde é isso o.O
<shallwe> e nao posso reiniciar pq to fazendo um donwload ¬¬
<RodrigO23> kkk pior shallwe
<RodrigO23> quando a luz fica acesa
<RodrigO23> e o pc trava
<Celso> bom dia
<Tibas> opa
<Tibas> galera preciso de um suporte
<Tibas> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Tibas> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Maninho|AFK> podemos tentar
<Tibas> ok
<Tibas> estou com um adaptador
<Tibas> tp-link
<Tibas> já sei como instalar
<Tibas> mas como minha internet é compartilhada, nõa há como eu baixar os drivers
<Tibas> entendem?
<Tibas> há como fazer uma instalação stand-alone?
<Tibas> eu baixo os drivers e instalo
<Maninho|AFK> sim
<P-Chan> Povão, é o seguinte.... quanto eu tava usando o linux 10.04 minha resolução chegava em 1200x800. Nesse 12.04 no início ia de boa e agora cara só vai até a resoução anterior a essa que é 1024x768
<P-Chan> Me ajudem aí pois os gringo n]ao conseguiram me ajudar
<rmsraph> Bom Dia! gostaria de saber como ligo meu wifi no boot? (preciso apertar a tecla Fn + F4)
<P-Chan> rmsraph: rms dependendo da distro isso funfa normal depoid do boot
<rmsraph> P-Chan, no meu note ele não liga nunca no boot, nem windows nem linux... =D
<rmsraph> P-Chan, num da pra eu fazer um shell ou programinha em c que gera a interrupção dessas teclas?
<P-Chan> rmsraph: não sei fazer shell não mas veja no Gnome look se tem. Cara sou user genérico. Pra mim tudo devia ser via interface
<P-Chan> Isso é uma das coisas que mata o linux
<Maninho|AFK> acredito que não pq ativação dos pinos neste caso é mecanica
<rmsraph> Maninho|AFK, no windows quando eu não instalo o driver do wifi ele funciona sem ligar, o led mesmo apagado eu uso internet...
<rmsraph> por esse motivo eu não acho que seja mecânico
<P-Chan> rmsraph: seu driver é winmodem? se for cara vai dar um trabalhão pra rodar isso aí viu?
<P-Chan> esses lobbystas que atrapalham o desenvolvimento do linux
<rmsraph> P-Chan, ele funciona tranquilo, não é winmodem não... o único problema é ter que ficar ligando o wifi toda hora
<P-Chan> rmsraph: ok
<omelete> rmsraph,  rapa, configura o gerenciador de rede
<Duka> Boa tarde pessoal!
<Duka> Alguem sabe com faço pra enviar email pelo conosole?
<RodrigO23> boa tarde Duka
<Duka> rodr1go, blz..
<rmsraph> omelete, vc diz marcar a opção conectar automaticamente? se for isso já ta assim, o negócio é que o wifi não liga automaticamente no boot eu tenho que ligar ele manualmente
<RodrigO23> blz
<Maninho|AFK> usa o mutt
<P-Chan> rmsraph: pra ligar ele manualmente dá muito trabalho?
<Duka> Maninho|AFK, muut pra enviar email pelo terminal?
<P-Chan> rmsraph: Eu tô com um problema chato aqui. Quando era Ubuntu 10.04 ele reconhecia resolução acima de 1024x768
<P-Chan> muitas vezes depois do boot tinha que forçlar via terminal pra rodar
<P-Chan> agora nem com isso mais vai
<P-Chan> agora meu wide screen aqui tá a 1024x768 e não estou usando o poder dele
<Duka> RodrigO23, blz..
<RodrigO23> P-Chan, vc tentou reiniciar o pc?
<P-Chan> reiniciei o pc
<Duka> RodrigO23, sabe como enviar email pelo terminal?
<P-Chan> instalei xrandr, arandr
<P-Chan> e nada. Antes ele ia pra resolução que eu queria
<P-Chan> agora ele deu pra ruim e nada
<P-Chan> toda hora aqui dá erro de falha de segmentação no Arandr e Xrandr
<P-Chan> e já enviei mais de 9.000 vezes pra canonical via apport
<P-Chan> e até agora não corrigiram
<rmsraph> P-Chan, vc tem placa de vídeo?
<Duka> RodrigO23, to usando um calendario em shelll que achei pronto, e tem a opçao de enviar email mas nao ta funcionando
<P-Chan> rmsraph: placa todo mundo que tem pc tem mas a minha é itel onboard
<P-Chan> intel
<rmsraph> P-Chan, Sobre o trabalho de ligar... meu teclado ta com frescura com algumas teclas... até eu arrumar ta dando muito trabalho
<P-Chan> rmsraph: Se for um teclado com botões especiais realmente vai dar trabalho
<P-Chan> O pior é que pra usar linux manda a gente ler o foca e etc etc etc
<rmsraph> Só Fn e F4... quais os parametros que vc passa pro xrandr?
<P-Chan> varios entre eles
<P-Chan> xrandr -s 1024x768
<P-Chan> boto até a frequencia
<rmsraph> se precisa de ajudar com algum comando ex "man xrandr", aparece o manual dele... =D
<P-Chan> porque dou cvs 1024x768
<P-Chan> Pois é.... quem sabe de madrugada vejo isso
<rmsraph> tenta xrandr --fb 1024x768
<P-Chan> já estou nessa resolução cara rmsraph
<rmsraph> ahh sim... em qual vc quer que ele fique?
<P-Chan> meu monitor antes era reconhecido a marca. é daewooo agora ele aparece como monitor nas propriedades
<P-Chan> eu quero 1200x800
<rmsraph> P-Chan, "xrandr --current" mostra as opções que vc pode colocar
<P-Chan> quando botei fb ele foi cara rmsraph  brigadão
<P-Chan> mas pra que serve framebuffer?
<P-Chan> fb
<rmsraph> P-Chan, eu não conheço bem isso... mas eu sei que as placas ou usam framebuffer ou outra coisa... =D
<rmsraph> eu não sei como isso funciona... tem que pesquisar... =D
<P-Chan> rmsraph: olha a merda que aconteceu agora. assim que apliquei isso adivinha a barra do xfce o painel sumiu
<P-Chan> agora tenho apenas uma janela flutuando
<P-Chan> HAUAhUAHUahU
<Duka> Maninho|AFK, tem que instalar quais complementos para mutt?
<P-Chan> COMO salvo essa resolução no ubuntu?
<rmsraph> P-Chan, asiuahsiuashiuahs...
<P-Chan> quero que ele tenha essa opção como default
<rmsraph> sei não... =D
<rmsraph> tem um arquivo que armazena isso...
<rmsraph> xorg... alguma coisa com esse nome...
<P-Chan> cara vou ter que reiniciar o x. ele não quer botar a barra de volta
<P-Chan> bye
<Duka> Alguem sabe algum calendario em shell que envia email?
<Duka> achei esse http://thobias.org/datas/#toc3
<newmar> boa tarde povo
<newmar> estou com um problema no meu note, depois de atualizar o ubuntu a bateria nao dura mais que uma hora, achava que antes ja durava pouco em torno de 1h  meia, agora nem isso
<newmar> alguem sabe de alguma dica, trata-se de um toshiba u505
<newmar> ping?
<RodrigO23> PONG
<RodrigO23> heh
<RodrigO23> ai newmar
<newmar> valeu achei que nao estava funcionando kkkkk
<RodrigO23> um colega instalou tmb o 10.04 num Dell inspiron
<RodrigO23> vixi, a batera dela nao dura 2 horas
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<newmar> poxa sacanagem até tentei instalar um tal de laptop-model-tools mas piorou hahahahh
<RodrigO23> eu li em alguns blogs que as versoes mais novas eram otimizadas para notebooks
<RodrigO23> da 11 pra ca
<RodrigO23> eu sempre usei em desktops
<RodrigO23> e te falo
<RodrigO23> que o processador esquenta bem mais do que usando Windows
<newmar> instalei a ultima mas parece que esta pior
<newmar> o lance do processador ate consertei mas varias coisas nao funcionam bem no meu note
<RodrigO23> ow nem me fale, toh pra comprar um ai so pra usar o Ubuntu em
<RodrigO23> Oo
<newmar> RodrigO23, e nao ta facil de fazer tudo funcionar aqui nao
<RodrigO23> mas oque que nao funciona?
<RodrigO23> som? video?
<RodrigO23> ja me fala ai
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<newmar> os botoes de toque de led, o cooler nao estava funcionando bem, tive que alterar umas coisa pra funcionar o wireless e agora esse lance da bateria
<RodrigO23> Cooler?
<RodrigO23> mas quem controla o cooler eh a bios nao?
<newmar> entao tive que alterar um esquema do acpi pq so funcionava quando estava em 96 graus e baixava somente pra 94
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> se bem que, eu tinha uma placa mae que so funcionava ate os pentium 4 e comprei um pentium dual core, no windws so reconhecia apenas 1 nucleo e na epoca era o ubuntu 8.10 ele reconhecia os 2 nucleos, ta ai uma prova que o linux tem uma forma diferente de reconhecer o harware
<newmar> que e bom com certeza é so queria arrumar essas coisas pq nao faz sentido ter um note que funciona apenas 45min na batteria
<RodrigO23> fora que se ficar carregando assim, vicia a bateria ai ja viu
<RodrigO23> tem que compra uma nova
<paladinn> usa so modo texto entao tira os window manager
<paladinn> a bateria vai dura umas 3 horas kkk
<newmar> nao entendi paladinn
<RodrigO23> ou pode usar o unity 2d mesmo
<RodrigO23> sem os efeitos
<newmar> deve existir uma maneira de consertar isso estou procurando mas meu note nao deve prestar parece que ninguem tem ele kkkkkk
<Duka> newmar, qual a mraca do note?
<newmar> Duka, toshiba u505-s2965hw
<romil> boa tarde a todos
<newmar> boa tarde
<RodrigO23> boa tarde romil
<chm0d-780> Celso o grande=D como vai?
<Celso> chm0d-780, joinha e voce omi?
<Celso> timinho levou o primeiro
<chm0d-780> tambêm vou bem
<Celso> ops
<Celso> msg errada
<chm0d-780> rsrsrs
<Duka> alguem ajuda com config thunderbird yahoo e gmail?
<chm0d-780> Celso o cinnamon não entra em conflito com o gnome-shell?
<Rudolf> Duka: cara, qual a dificuldade?
<linusBD> boa tarde para todos
<Celso> chm0d-780, aqui esta normal,mas no meu notebook na loja ele trava
<Rudolf> linusBD: tarde
<Duka> Rudolf, nao ta conectando
<chm0d-780> remove e instala de novo
<Celso> linusBD, tarde
<chm0d-780> Tarde LinusND
<chm0d-780> ops
<chm0d-780> Tarde LinusBD
<linusBD> pessoal, é o seguinte: nunca usei o linux antes... tenho um MBA rodando OS X Lion (de onde falo com vcs right now) e um NetBook LG x110 - onde incautelosamente eu excluí o Windows 7 e instalei o Ubuntu
<Duka> Rudolf, servidor imap port 993 smpt 587ou465 ambos nao conecta
<chm0d-780> Celso ao troca o X sessions no pc de casa ele não apresenta problema?
<linusBD> acontece que não consigo instalar nenhum programa nele (Ubuntu 10.10 maverick)
<Celso> chm0d-780, nao
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> então vou testar o gnome-shell
<Celso> qdo. entro no ciinamon e abro dois ou tres aplicativos ele trava
<linusBD> achei um tutorial na internet e segui suas instruções... ei-lo: http://www.marymaralejo.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=175:o-que-fazer-depois-de-instalar-ubuntu-1010&catid=54:utilidades&Itemid=152
<chm0d-780> desde que me apaixonei pelo cinnamon nunca mais tive olhos para ninguem
<Duka> Rudolf, segurança e altenticação ssl/tls senha normal
<chm0d-780> =D
<linusBD> ao digitar no Terminal o comando # sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * chm0d-780 saindo
<linusBD> ele começou a instalação de alguns pacotes e, de repente, travou... a tela traz o seguinte título: Configurando ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<linusBD> e não acontece mais NADA depois disso
<linusBD> alguém sabe oq eu posso fazer?
<Rudolf> Duka: vc consegue por telnet?
<Duka> Rudolf, no gmail e yahoo ja ta confg ta ativo imap e pop
<Duka> Rudolf, no gmail recebi as msg mas nao envia
<Duka> Rudolf, to com o firewall ativo, entrada deny e saida allow
<Rudolf> smtp.googlemail.com
<Rudolf> 465
<Rudolf> senha normal
<Rudolf> SSL/TLS
<Rudolf> Duka: tenta por telnet na 465
<Rudolf> Duka: verifica se você conecta
<linusBD> alguém?
<Rudolf> ninguem
<linusBD> LOL
<linusBD> okay then... thanx anyway
<Duka> Rudolf, nao envio
<Rudolf> Duka: minha bola de cristal não consegue ver o erro daqui
<Rudolf> Duka: vc conseguiu conectar na 465?
<Duka> Rudolf, no gmail rebeci mas nao envia
<Rudolf> Duka: tenta na 587
<Rudolf> Duka: vc conseguiu conectar na 465?
<Rudolf> Duka: vc conseguiu conectar na 465?
<Rudolf> Duka: vc conseguiu conectar na 465?
<Duka> Rudolf, nao lembro qual port tava na hora
<Rudolf> Duka: nem eu
<Duka> Rudolf, ta recebendo mas nao envia
<Rudolf> Duka: isso vc já disse
<Rudolf> Duka: acabei de refazer aqui, funcionou de primeira
<Duka> Rudolf, smp.gmail.com, port 465, senha normal seg ssl/tls?
<Rudolf> smtp
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> mas pode ser a 587 também
<Known_problems> nome da utilitario que manda e-mail via console ?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: mail
<Rudolf> Known_problems: ou mailx
<Known_problems> Rudolf, thanks
<Duka> Rudolf, yahoo é  a masma conf so muda a porta?
<Rudolf> Duka: sim
<danBR> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> ola
<danBR> blls'?
<linusBD> hey (:
<danBR> alguem tem algo a me dizer sobre o xfce?
<Rudolf> danBR: é um bom WM
<danBR> voce conhece algum mais leve que ele?
<danBR> eh que, tipo, to rodando linux numa maquina muito antiga, so pra se divertir mesmo...
<Rudolf> fluxbox
<Rudolf> blackbox
<Rudolf> icewm
<Rudolf> fvwm2
<danBR> eh mais leve? kkk'
<danBR> nossa, fiz uma pesquisa num sei aonde mas o fato eh que pelo que descobri o xfce era o que usava menos recursos
<danBR> principalmente a memoria KKKK '
<Duka> Rudolf, ainda nao descubri o por que nao envia, mas vlw pela ajuda
<JavaNunes> meu sistema ? alienigena e poderoso seus burros
<Rudolf> de novo o idiota alienigena
<Rudolf> JavaNunes: pelo menos admite que é apple playboy
<JavaNunes> vai se fud?
<JavaNunes> meu sistema ? alienigena mocinho, reptilian os
<JavaNunes> p
<Duka> Rudolf, smpt."mail".yahoo.com sem br
<Duka> Rudolf, smpt."googlemail".com por default tava vindo smp.mail.com
<JavaNunes> grande jardel
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém já usou o webmim frontend para squid?
<linusBD> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o skype no Ubuntu 10.10 maverick ?
<linusBD> "O pacote skype não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote. Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte E: O pacote 'skype' não tem candidato para instalação
<linusBD> oq eu posso fazer nesse caso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: a lista de pacotes está atualizada? sudo apt-get update
<linusBD> acredito q esteja, mas farei novamente
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: você pode baixar manualmente o pacote no site do skype: http://www.skype.com/intl/pt/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<linusBD> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<linusBD> finished... and now?
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: tenta instalar de novo
<linusBD> mesma mensagem
<linusBD> construiu a árvore
<xispirito> mas eu acredito que o pacote skype não exista, tente: apt-cache search skype
<linusBD> e disse a mesma mensagem
<rafaelsoaresbr> vc pode baixar o pacote manualmente no site ou adicionar o PPA do skype
<linusBD> xispirito: ele encontrou alguns pacotes aqui... aparentemente nenhum deles instala o programa... são plugins
<linusBD> tem um python-skype - Skype API wrapper for Python
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla: olá
<xispirito> linusBD, então, o pacote "skype" não existe, ou está em outro repositório
<annakamilla> to com uma duvida enorme
<linusBD> so... no skype for Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<xispirito> linusBD, baixe do site ou faça o que o rafaelsoaresbr disse, use PPA
<annakamilla> meu pc é um p4 3.2 com 1,5 gb de ram, baixei o ubuntu alternate 12.04, queria instalar com unity
<linusBD> como faço para usar PPA?
<xispirito> isto eu não sei, não uso Ubuntu, mas acredito que baste localizar o PPA da aplicação, adicioná-lo ao /etc/apt/aources.list ( como root ), dar update no apt e instalar a aplicação
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla: o ubuntu vai ser instalado normalmente como na versão "desktop"
<annakamilla> rafaelsoaresbr: eu queria saber se o bixo vai ficar lento
<linusBD> ok, obrigado... vou ver oq eu consigo fazer aqui!
<xispirito> annakamilla, já instalei em um Celerom com 1gb de ram e rodou beleza com Unity 2D
<annakamilla> só que eu tenho uma placa de video 3d da nvidia
<xispirito> por acaso este também tinha, uma 6200 XFX
<linusBD> no site, ele oferece pacotes para as distribuições 10.4 apenas...
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla: eu acredito que vá funcionar sim. você precisará instalar o driver proprietário.
<xispirito> linusBD, acredito que não tenha problema instalar
<linusBD> ok thn
<linusBD> *then
<xispirito> eu deixei a pessoa no 2D, só para não instalar o driver propietário =D
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: acredito que aquele pacote funcione sim
<linusBD> estou efetuando o download agora... assim q o pacote for baixado, oq eu devo fazer?
<linusBD> (lembrando: é a primeira vez q estou usando linux em toda a minha vida)
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: é só dar um duplo clique nele
<xispirito> linusBD, não reclame, você já começou no doce, com banda larga e Ubuntu
<annakamilla> me diz outra coisa, meu home e barra estão separados, tem geito de instalar somente no /
<linusBD> hauhauhauhua, com certeza! só disse isso pq alguns podem se incomodar com perguntas idiotas (como as minhas) mas eu não conheço nada sobre o sistema, e gosto de aprender cada detalhe
<annakamilla> ?
<xispirito> annakamilla, /home separado pode salvar sua vida
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla: sim, na hora da instalação não defina ponto de montagem para o home, ou monte dentro de /media/<algum_nome>
<xispirito> eu separo quase tudo, mas /home é o mínimo
<linusBD> tenho outra dúvida: eu conectei um HD externo ao LG x110 (onde estou operando com o Ubuntu) e não sei como acessar o Diretório : /
<xispirito> linusBD, em geral, apareçe no gerenciador de arquivos no Ubuntu, na barra lateral
<linusBD> há alguma possibilidade pelo terminal?
<xispirito> sempre =D
<annakamilla> brigada
<linusBD> pode me passar? até pq não encontrei o gerenciador de arquivos, xispirito
<xispirito> digite dmesg, ache o nome do dispositivo ( em geral sdx ), depois, como root, mount /dev/sdx {ponto de montagem}
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: sim, sudo dpkg --instal <nome_do_pacote.deb>
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: sim, sudo dpkg --install <nome_do_pacote.deb> ****
<linusBD> rafaelsoaresbr: o skype estou instalando através da interface gráfica... mas quero acessar o HD externo q conectei na máquina
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: ah tah
<linusBD> o xispirito me deu uma dica, sobre o gerenciador de arquivos... mas não achei nada disso na minha barra lateral ou no campo de pesquisa ao clicar no símbolo do Ubuntu
<linusBD> então pedi a ele uma forma de acessá-lo pelo terminal
<linusBD> mas, xispirito, não entendi mto bem
<xispirito> a barra lateral a que me referi não é aquela a qual você clica para lançar aplicações ( Unity ), mas sim a barra lateral do gerenciador de arquivos ( Nautilus )
<linusBD> sim... não encontrei o gerenciador de arquivos
<linusBD> em todo caso, gostaria de comandos para acessar os periféricos (pen-drive e HD externo) e também como ejetá-los com segurança
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: dmesg | grep sd
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: isso pra descobrir o dispositivo sdX
<xispirito> quanto ao terminal, no Linux funciona assim: quando você pluga um dispositivo externo, é dado um nome a ele pelo kernel, um arquivo é criado em /dev, para usb, é sempre sd'X', quando você plugar o dispositivo, verá através do comando dmesg esta ação, o dispositivo será algo tivo sdb, sdc etc...achado o nome: mount /dev/sd'X' {ponto de montagem}, ponto de montagem pode ser qualquer diretório a partir de / que você desejar
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: o sistema deveria montar automaticamente
<linusBD> aqui ele apareceu como sdC
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: lembrando que o sistema monta os sistemas de arquivos dentro da pasta /media
<xispirito> então, mount /dev/sdc /mnt or exemplo
<xispirito> #por
<xispirito> lembrando que depende do sistema de arquivos que o HD externo esteja formatado, se for fat: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mnt, para ntfs: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc /mnt
<linusBD> mount: não foi possível localizar /dev/sdc em etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<linusBD> oh shit! ele está em exFAT
<xispirito> =D
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: qual o número da partição? sdc1 sdc2 sdc5 etc...
<linusBD> sdc1
<linusBD> que tenso... o HD ate acendeu uma luzinha aqui LOL
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: tem que especificar direitinho para o comando mount: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<linusBD> ele mandou eu especificar o tipo de sistema de arquivos
<xispirito> -t vfat
<linusBD> sudo -t vfat ?
<xispirito> não: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<xispirito> ops: mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<xispirito> =D
<rafaelsoaresbr> linusBD: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<xispirito> não ¬¬
<xispirito> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<rafaelsoaresbr> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<rafaelsoaresbr> kk
<xispirito> não uso sudo =D
<xGrind> xispirito, aow. vc usa qual distro mesmo?
<linusBD> mount: wrong fs type, bad opinion, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<xispirito> xGrind, Debian
<xispirito> linusBD, é fat mesmo?
<linusBD> exFAT
<linusBD> só assim consigo ler e gravar com ele no Mac
<linusBD> e no meu falecido windows 7 rss
<xispirito> exFAT o.0, está eu não conheço
<xispirito> deve ser coisa de Windows acime de NT, dae estou por fora =D
<xispirito> xGrind, ainda usa xfce?
<xGrind> xispirito, uhum. to com o xfce 4.10 aki :D
<xispirito> massa =D, sabe dizer se há algum meio de montar, através do Thunar, uma partição nfs?
<xGrind> acho que a partir do xfce 4.8, monta normal.
<xispirito> eu montei um servidor NFS aqui, pro pessoal pegar arquivos e tal...mas sabe como é: "vó, digita mount meu ip mais o nome do diretório e o ponto de montagem"
<xispirito> lol
<xGrind> no gigolo nao da pra abrir?
<xispirito> não, ele não suporta nfs
<xispirito> pelo menos não no xfce 4.8
<linusBD> é... não consegui abrir
<xispirito> linusBD, exFAT eu nunca vi na vida, não sei se tem suporte
<linusBD> xispirito: tbm começo a pensar q não tem, mas esse sistema de arquivos existe sim... no Mac roda legal
<xispirito> linusBD, sim sim, existe uma porrada de sistema de arquivos, o problema é que por uma razão ou outra, nem todos são suportados
<xispirito> a maioria por ser propietário e tal
<xispirito> eu, como vivo no mundo *nix, só conheço o que há por aqui =D
<linusBD> np, xispirito
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-13
<Julinux> rapaz, fui instalar o Counter Strike Source no Ubuntu e apareceu a tela azul da Morte
<Julinux> http://imageshack.us/f/13/cssourcey.png/
<Julinux> eai
<Julinux> Rapaz, esse steam nunca funcionou comigo no Linux
<Julinux> Eai alguém tem alguma dica para resolver o problema de tela azul?
<slimjim> alguem de Sorocaba-SP ?
<CyL> !alguem | slimjim
<ubot2`> Factoid 'alguem' not found
<ubotu-br> slimjim: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Julinux> Rapaz
<Julinux> eu nunca conseguir fazer rodar um jogo no steam do ubuntu
<Julinux> dessa vez na versão 13.04 ta dando uma tela azul da morte
<CyL> Tela azul da morte no Linux é uma ironia.
<Julinux> CyL, É no Counter Strike Source
<CyL> < Julinux> dessa vez na versão 13.04 ta dando uma tela azul da morte
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> antes no 12.10 tava dando tela preta
<Julinux> CyL, Só aparece aquele cara careca  com a válvula na cabeça, e ainda é de cabeça para baixo
<Julinux> depois disso vai pra tela azul
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem algum site bom para baixar temas para o ubuntu via ppa?
<Julinux> to usando no LapTop HP G42 com Placa Intel IronLake
<CyL> Julinux: Na verdade a sua descição foi hilária: acho que fazem uns 10 anos desde que joguei pela última vez
<Julinux> CyL, O que tem de errado na minha descrição?
<CyL> Julinux: Nada, apenas foi engraçada.
<Julinux> uhum
<Julinux> tu já conseguiu jogar o CS Source no Ubuntu?
<CyL> Julinux: Como eu disse, fazem cerca de 10 anos desde a última vz que joguei. Acho que sse jogo nem existia na época
<Julinux> hum'
<Fenne_> ubunutu 11.10 não reconhece internet atraves de cabo
<optimusprimem>  
<nando> boaa galera
<nando> tem alguem on ai??
<nando> gostaria de saber como deixar meu Ubuntu 13.4 menos atualizado se assim posso dizer... meu computador é um tanto atrazado :S
<nando> gostaria de saber como deixar meu Ubuntu 13.4 menos atualizado se assim posso dizer...
<optimusprimem> nando, noite
<optimusprimem> What? como assim menos atualizado ?
<nando> meu pc é muito lento eu queria deixar ele com uma capacidade grafica menor
<optimusprimem> nando, recomendo instalar o lxde
<optimusprimem> a interface gráfica
<nando> eu instalei o gnome
<optimusprimem> mesmo assim tá lento ?
<nando> um pouco nem tanto
<nando> ele so tem 500 e pouco de memoria ram
<nando> :s
<optimusprimem> isso é a quantidade disponível ?
<optimusprimem> digo, a memoria livre para ser usada ou o total de ram da máquina ?
<nando> é o total :S sabe os prerequisitos minimo?
<optimusprimem> não sei :/
<nando> ta certo deixa isso de lado mas me passe o nome do outro baixador de programas que não seja o Central de Prgms do Ubuntu
<optimusprimem> nando você pode uma lista de software por uma palavra chave com apt-get cache software
<optimusprimem> ops
<optimusprimem> apt-cache search programa
<optimusprimem> depois instalar usando apt-get install programa
<friday_> pessoal alguém pode me ajudar a remover a drm de um ebook para que eu possa ler no kindle?
<optimusprimem>  
<kernel> The program cannot be started.
<kernel> A general error occurred while accessing your central configuration.
<kernel> meu libreoffice está com esse problema ;/
<kernel> paladinn, instalei meu arch no ultra
<kernel> vuado
<paladinn> kkkkk
<paladinn> 0,003 nns pra iniciar ?
<aline> ola
<aline> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<ederaldo> Diga o que você precisa se alguém souber vai responder D
<aline> eu estou com problema pra instalar o ndiswrapper
<CyL> !detalhes | aline
<ubotu-br> aline: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<aline> baixei a versao 13.04 raring ringtail
<aline> para instalar meu drive wireless windows preciso do ndiswrapper, eu instalo ndiswrapper, mas qdo vou usar nao encontro, pede p baixar de novo
<aline> ja fiz esse procedimento com a versao ubuntu 12.04
<CyL> aline: Como está tentando usar e qual a mensagem de erro que obtem. Por favor, se houver mais de uma linha use um pastebin, ok?
<aline> o ndiswrapper esta instado, qdo procuro ele na busca de programas ele aparece um icone com tarja laranja escrito gratuito, mas olhando pelo synaptic ele esta instalado juntamente com pacte common e utils
<aline> nao consigo entrar nesse programa ndiswrapper
<CyL> aline: Vc não tem que entrar no ndiswrapper
<CyL> aline: Ele é apenas um envelope para que o driver do windows funcione no linux
<aline> faz dias q pesquiso e nao encontro como instalar o driver sem ele
<byte48> bom día for everywhere o/
<aline> bom dia
<CyL> aline: Pa usar o driver do windows vc precisa de ambos: ndiswrapper + driver do windows
<aline> qdo tento baixar o ndiswrapper ele fica o icone no lancador < aguardando par instalar> mas ja esta instalado
<CyL> aline: Já tentou este procedimento https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<aline> sim, eu parei na parte q pede para copiar e incluir os arquivos em etc/ndiswrapper, pois nao consigo colar os arquivos la, nao sou proprietaria da pasta =/
<aline> eu sou leiga em ubuntu, quero aprender
<ederaldo> tem que fazer logada como root
<ederaldo> Se não for com o root vc não escreve no diretório /etc
<CyL> aline: preste atenção nos comandos que o documento está te indicando, ele pede para usar o comando 'sudo' antes do comando de cópia
<CyL> ederaldo: No Ubuntu não há como logar como root
<ederaldo> sudo su root
<CyL> ederaldo: Tecnicamente isso não é logar
<aline> humm, eu nao tenho as manhas com o terminal
<aline> tentei via pasts mesmo
<aline> entrei nas pastas e tentei colar
<aline> nao deu certo
<CyL> aline: Leia o documento com calma, ele ensina a fazer de duas formas, uma pela interface gráfica e outra pelo terminal, ualquer uma das duas funciona. Porém, se está desconformtáveç com terminal user a interface gráfica
<aline> a grafica q vc diz 'e usando o ndiswrapper?
<ederaldo> CyL,  ela não poda abrir o dolphin com o sudo ?  nesse caso ela poderia colar
<CyL> aline: dessa forma não vai funcionar
<CyL> ederaldo: é uma alternativa
<aline> foi facil, mas agora c essa versao eu nao consigo abrir o ndisw...
<CyL> ederaldo: mas o meu estilo é mais ensinar a pescar do que dar o peixe
<ederaldo> ok CyL , vou deixa você explicar. se não acabo piorando as cosias
<ederaldo> *coisas
<CyL> aline: Vc aparenta estar atropelando as coisas. Leia o documento e siga os passos conforme indicados no mesmo, quando tiver um problema venha aqui e peça pela ajuda
<aline> ok
<aline> obrigada, I'll back!
<CyL> ederaldo: Pode ajudar também, apenas possuímos estilos diferentes. N máximo eu ia ficar mais na minha para o usuário não se desorientar
<ederaldo> CyL, tranquilo sou novato aqui rsrsr... logo eu pego o jeito do lugar
<CyL> ederaldo: Seja bem vindo então :)
<ederaldo> Obrigado :D
<aline> seguindo o link q vc me passou, no passo 2, pede o -vvnn, segue o patbin dele: http://pastebin.com/zznA1RTq
<CyL> aline: vc fez certinho
<aline> la consta agora q o driver 'e o <wl>, mas qdo funcionava na outra versao, nao era esse driver
<aline> vou achar aqui o q era antes e funcionava
<CyL> aline: Vc não leu o documento até o final, está atropelando as coisas
<CyL> aline: Existe uma procedimento preferível para chipsets broadcom que vc tem que tentar primeiro
<aline> ok, mas nessa parte eu notei essa diferenca pq ja fiz esse procedimento umas 3 vezes
<CyL> aline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aline> antes, na versao 12.04, eu configurei via ndiswrapper e o driver era b43-pct-bridge
<CyL> aline: Recomendo tentar a configuração com o driver opensource primeiro
<aline> ok, entao pulo tudo e vou p esse ultimo link?
<CyL> aline: Primeiro vc tem que ler tudo antes de tentar seguir qualquer passo, depois leia tudo do outro link, para entender qual a diferença. No seu caso eu recomendo tentar o procedimento do segundo link primeiro, só usando o do primeiro link se o do segundoi não funcionar
<aline> ok
<aline> obrigada
<CyL> Disponha
<aline> segue o -vvnn 14e4 : http://pastebin.com/76xsJfMK
<CyL> aline: Tudo normal por enquanto
<aline> sim sim =) estou tentando
<aline> olha, eu vi que esse b43, e mais outros 3 arquivos estao na blacklist
<CyL> aline: o b43, provavelmente foi o ndiswrapper que colocou quando vc tentou instalá-lo, remova-o primeiro
<aline> remover o ndiswrapper?
<CyL> aline: sim
<aline> ok
<marcio> oi
<CyL> marcio: oi
<marcio> alguem pode me ajudar , eu nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 10.4 faço todos os procedimentos , ai quando termina a instalaçao aparece uma tela pedindo longin e senha , ai a senha que colequei nao funciona nem o longin
<marcio> ja tentei instalar 3 vezes outras pessoas fizeram outras tentativas e nada sempre para no login e senha
<CyL> marcio: O ubtunu 10.04 não é mais suportado
<CyL> *ubuntu
<marcio> eeeeeeeeeeee nos estamos instalando esta versao em um computador servidor exatamente para fazelo de servidor
<CyL> marcio: Ok, vc está tentando a versão server do 10.04?
<marcio> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<CyL> marcio: ? Isso é sim ou não?
<marcio> sim
<CyL> marcio: Okay, só mais um pergunta, existe alguma razão plausível para não estar usando o 12.04, já que essa é uma nova instalação?
<marcio> nos estamos querendo instalar ele no servidor por que temos um programa de converencia chamado mconf e , ele so funciona com o 10.4
<CyL> marcio: como assim não funciona, qual o erro que vc obtém?
<marcio> entao , o primeiro passo na litura do program diz que ele tenque ser com a versao 10.04 eu so segui os procedimentos para o processo de funcionamento , nao tentei ainda com a nova versao
<CyL> marcio: Acho que vc ganharia te tentasse o programa com a nova versão 12.04
<CyL> marcio: Ela é suportada até 2017
<CyL> marcio: E a 10.04 já entrou em EOL para os desktops, e qualquer manutenção que vc vai encontrar certamente será direcionada para instalações antigas
<CyL> marcio: De qualquer forma, eu perguntei em relação ao login/senha, vc disse que não estava funcionando, qual a mensagem de erro?
<marcio> bom , o pessoal da equipe estar dizendo que nao tem interface grafica
<CyL> marcio: Isso não é um erro
<CyL> marcio: Eles conseguem logar pela interface texto?
<marcio> e isto porque se for isto entao esta tudo certo,
<marcio> entao , coloco e login e senha sobe um monde de codigo eee depois nao entra na interface grafica
<marcio> trava como se estive funcionando no Msdos
<CyL> marcio: tente digitar 'whoami' e teclar enter
<hggdh> marcio: um servidor *NÃO* possui interface gráfica
<CyL> marcio: A resposta deve ser o nome do seu usuário
<vitorlobo_> hggdh, começou o ataque de novo
<hggdh> vitorlobo_: talvez, net splits ocorrem. Mas o IRC staff ainda não está preocupado. Vamos ver...
<hggdh> vitorlobo_: ambos chanserv e nickserv ainda estão disponíveis, pelo menos
<marcio> perdao pera demora
<marcio> pessoal saindo aki
<danilo> oi
<danilo> bom dia
<danilo> esto  precisando  da  ajuda de voces
<hggdh> !ajuda | danilo
<ubot2> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<CyL> !pergunta | hggdh
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<CyL> !ajuda is <alias> pergunta
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that, CyL
<hggdh> CyL: heh, obrigado
<danilo> bom dia
<danilo> helpe
<danilo> help
<danilo> help
<danilo> bom dia
<danilo> preciso de uma  ajuda
<hggdh> !ajuda | danilo
<ubotu-br> danilo: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<hggdh> agora sim :-)
<danilo> oi hggdh
<hggdh> danilo: é difícil ajudar se não sabemos qual o problema :-)
<danilo> como fazer  para colocar a impressora em rede
<hggdh> bem, primeiro ela tem que estar conectada à rede
<danilo> como faço  pra  coloca-la em rede o que  é  preciso
<danilo> ?
<hggdh> danilo: ela já está conectada à rede?
<danilo> sim
<hggdh> danilo: e sabes o endereço IP?
<danilo> do roteador é
<hggdh> ?
<danilo> ou  do  meu  ip
<hggdh> da imporessora
<danilo> como  faço  pra  poder  visualizar o ip
<hggdh> não sei. Quem a colocou (estou a falar da impressora) na rede?
<danilo> eu  ja  instalei  a impressora
<danilo> mais  eu   quero  compartilha essa  impressora
<danilo> o sistema  operacional  das  outra  maquinas  sao  windons
<danilo> so  o  meu  sistema  que  é  ubuntu
<tiagoscd> danilo: acessa a página http://localhost:631
<tiagoscd> clica na aba "Administration" e depois habilita a opção "Share printers connected to this system"
<danilo> ok tiago
<tiagoscd> e clica em "Change Settings"
<tiagoscd> feito isso sua impressora estará disponível na rede para outros computadores
<tiagoscd> contanto que o computador que ela está instalado esteja ligado
<danilo> ok
<danilo> estarei realizando o teste
<danilo> tiagocd
<danilo> tentei  procura  a  impressora  na rede
<danilo> a  mesma  nao  foi  encontrada
<tiagoscd> danilo: então deve ser algum problema na sua configuração da rede, pois uso exatamente o mesmo recurso aqui na empresa e funciona adequadamente
<danilo> tem  como  vc  ter  acesso  remoto
<danilo> na minha  maquina
<mauricio> alguem sabe como criar um atalho que fique no dock do unit , ubuntu 13.04 ?
<nando> bom dia galera
<hggdh> mauricio: se recordo-me correctamente, basta alt-click no ícone, e seleccionar para mante-lo (não me recordo do nome da opção)
<mauricio> hggdh> no caso eu queria criar um atalho para iniciar um programa novo, que só acesso via terminal e não consigo achar nos menus para que pudesse dar um "lock"
<tiagoscd> danilo: infelizmente não disponho de tempo para auxiliar em uma configuração de rede, mas sugiro que verifique se o endereço IP da sua máquina é o mesmo endereço IP da máquina que está tentando cadastrar a impressora
<nando> hein galera meu ubuntu 13.4 esta travando do nada :S
<hggdh> mauricio: e ele não cia um ícone ao ser executado?
<tiagoscd> danilo: outra possibilidade é reiniciar o cups na máquina onde a impressora está instalada por meio do comando "sudo service cups restart"
<tiagoscd> e tantar configurar a impressora novamente
<tiagoscd> *tentar
<danilo> ok
<nando> hein galera meu ubuntu 13.4 esta travando do nada :S
<mauricio> hggdh: nao, nao cria... eh que no caso eh um programa para "suspender"a sessão, entao eu nao tenho mais acesso ao dock
<tiagoscd> nando: dê mais detalhes, como ele trava? na inicialização ou depois de usar um pouco? é em algum software específico?
<nando> depois de usar um poco
<nando> pouco´
<tiagoscd>  nando: tem algum aplicativo em específico que está usando quando ele trava?
<nando> nao, é aleatorio eu posso deixar até mesmo parado sem usar nenhum programa
<nando> tipo agora eu estou aq conversando com vc's aii fecho tudo e saio por alguns minutos aii ele para trava
<tiagoscd> nando: sabe qual o processador e quanto de memória tem sua máquina?
<CyL> nando: exetue um terminal 'sudo ps aux' e use um *pastebin* para nos mostrar o resultado
<nando> ele tem 512 de memoria
<nando> o processador eu nao sei dizer ao certo
<nando> :S
<danilo> tiago
<CyL> danilo: Vc acessou o 'site' que o tiagoscd indicou?
<nando> CyL executei mas não aconteceu nada
<danilo> cyl
<CyL> nando: Vc executou isso no terminal e não teve nenhuma saída?
<danilo> mim  ajuda  a compatilha  uma impressora na rede
<nando> não
<CyL> danilo: Eu li a conversa anterior do canal sobre o seu caso. Vc acessou o link que o tiagoscd te indicou?
<danilo> esto  começando  o  zero
<CyL> nando: Então provavelmente fez algo de errado
<nando> manda o comando por favor
<CyL> danilo: A primeira coisa é conseguir imprimir a partir do seu computador. A sua impressora é USB ou ethernet?
<CyL> nando: Leia o backlog
<danilo> ebs
<nando> ???
<danilo> ubs
<nando> ãn?
<CyL> nando: Leia o histórico do chat e vc vai encontrar o comando que precisa digitar.
<nando> ok
<CyL> danilo: ELa já está conectada no computador no qual vai ser compartilhada?
<danilo> sim
<CyL> danilo: VC já consegue imprimir a partir deste computador?
<danilo> vo  fazer o teste
<nando> ele me pede a senha e aparece um bucado de numero letras nomes em ingles
<nando> aii volta como se tivesse acabado de abrir
<nando> o terminal
<CyL> nando: Então use um *pastebin* para nos mostrar esse bucado de número letras e nomes em inglês
<CyL> !pastebin | nando
<ubotu-br> nando: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<danilo> cyl ..  apareceu  2 impressora p/ eu  instala
<CyL> danilo: prossiga com a instalação
<danilo> cyl .. obs.  a impressora multifuncional fax
<danilo> ok
<danilo> conseguir  imprimi
<nando> é para executar esse comando (vai descupando aii é pq eu sou novo nisso tudo, muito tempo usando windows)
<nando> !pastebinit << esse comando
<danilo> nando eu  tbm
<ubotu-br> nando: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyL> danilo: agora tente o procedimento indicado pelo tiagoscd
<CyL> nando: *LEIA* o seu backlog que vc vai entender o que deve ser feito
<nando> li e re li
<danilo> cyl   faor  mim explica  de  novo
<CyL> nando: Vc foi na URL que o ubotu-br te indicou?
<JUzi> po como eu faço pra localizar todos os arquivo notas.txt e enviar os localizados pro meul email num comando so?
<danilo> nao  tenho  hitorico da  conversa  dele
<danilo> sim  esto  com ele  aberto
<CyL> danilo: a mensagem anterior não foi para vc
<danilo> atha srsrsrs
<CyL> 10:43 < tiagoscd> danilo: acessa a página http://localhost:631
<CyL> 10:43 < tiagoscd> clica na aba "Administration" e depois habilita a opção "Share printers connected to this system"
<nando> aaaa ta
<nando> pera ai
<CyL> 10:43 < tiagoscd> e clica em "Change Settings"
<CyL> 10:44 < tiagoscd> feito isso sua impressora estará disponível na rede para outros computadores
<nando> http://imagebin.org/257514  aii
<CyL> nando: por favor, saia do pvt
<danilo> CyL é preciso reiniciar o pc
<nando> ??? pvt???
<CyL> nando: não é um screenshot que eu quero, é um pastebin
<CyL> !pvt | nando
<ubotu-br> nando: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<JUzi> po como eu faço pra localizar todos os arquivo notas.txt e enviar os localizados pro meul email num comando so?
<CyL> !detalhes JUzi
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'detalhes JUzi' not found
<CyL> !detalhes | JUzi
<ubotu-br> JUzi: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<JUzi> CyL quero tipo enviar os arquivos com nome notas.txt encontrado pelo locate, para meu email
<nando> CyL: nao sei o que colocar em syntax :S
<CyL> nando: deixe em branco
<marcio> oi gostaria de saber se existe uma senha padrao para o root , para o ubuntu porque ele esta pedindo senha estou com a versao 10.04
<CyL> marcio: Vc já fez o login no seu computador, correto?
<nando> CyL: Content??
<CyL> nando: teste esse formulário duas ou três vezes até dirimir todas as suas dúvidas, o mesmo é bem simples e vc logo vai entender. content é o conteúdo
<nando> aq acho que conseguir
<nando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661615/
<marcio> ja fiz sim, o tecnico do sitema que quero estalar disse que esta versao nao tem uma interface grafica  , entao acredito que estar tudo normal
<marcio> agora preciso saber se existe uma senha padrao para o root , poque estar pedindo senha
<hggdh> marcio: root não tem senha no Ubuntu. Isto significa que não é possível logins como root. Qual o comando ques estás a tentar?
<Nando> entendeu???  CyL??
<CyL> JUzi: 'for file in $(locate notas.txt); do cp $file <destino>; done' substitua <destino> pelo diretório de destino, não é exatamente o que vc qquer mas é um começo
<CyL> marcio: Não existe senha padrão do root, apenas adicione 'sudo ' antes de qualqquer comando que exige privilégio de root
<CyL> Nando: Ok, era isso mesmo. O processos que estão exigindo mais fo seu processador são o vlc e o firefox
<CyL> Nando: Vc consegue relacionar a lentidão a alguma tarefa específica?
<CyL> marcio: O técnico deveria saber disso
<danilo> nao  consigo  acessar   rede  compartilhada
<danilo> esta  mim  solicitando uma  senha
<danilo> alguem  tem  uma  explicação
<ederaldo> A outra máquina é w7 ?
<JoaoSantana> danilo, sua rede tem computadores windows 7 ou 8? Se sim, não tem como de maneira fácil. E as maneiras difíceis são muito complicadas, além de não ser 100% garantido que dê certo.
<ederaldo> Se for você tem que desabilitar nas opções de rede que são referentes a senha.
<JoaoSantana> danilo, se você puder instalar nas outras máquinas o Windows XP é 100% certo que o samba funcione.
<ederaldo> No perfil de rede do win 7, tem como desabilitar para ele não pedir senha mais. Caso o usuário do win7 tenha senha você pode usar o user e a senha do win para acessar a máquina.
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Boa tarde, conseguiu resolver o problema do kworker?
<danilo> nao
<CyL> danilo: A mensagem não foi para vc, mas acessou aquela url que indicamos?
<danilo> descupe  windows 7
<danilo> tenho 6  maquinas  com windows 7,  uma  com xp  e outra  com  windows 8
<danilo> e  so a minha  que é  ubuntu
<CyL> danilo: Vc tem que acessar o cups na url indicada para configurar compartilhamento da impressora
<danilo> mim  informe  passo a passo
<CyL> danilo: já foi informado passo a passo por duas vezes!
<danilo> rsrsrsr
<danilo> mais  nao  consigo  visualizar  na  rede
<Gobbi> Boa tarde, alguém pode me ajudar com configuração de impressora laserjet 1005 no ubuntu 13.04, intalei tudo ok mas não imprime... que pode ser?
<Gobbi> alguém teve algum problema com impressora laserjet no ubuntu 13.04?
<Juzi2> Gobbi eu
<Gobbi> Juzi2, conseguiu resolver? a Instalação consegui porém não imprime... como se não mandasse o comando pra impresssora que está na rede...
<Gobbi> Juzi2, não sei se tem alguma configuração adicional que precisa ser feita, eu instalei seguindo os passos 'default' pelo adicionar impressora...
<boiko> Gobbi: tive o mesmo problema, estranho que se eu abrir um PDF usando o Okular (leitor de PDF do KDE) e mandar imprimir pra impressora de rede, aí funciona
<Gobbi> boiko, não cheguei a testar imprimir PDF, apenas documentos do Writer, e arquivos texto do Gedit...  deixa testar converter pra PDF e tentar imprimir vamos ver...
<boiko> Gobbi: mas pra mim só funciona no Okular, não sei a razão
<Gobbi> boiko, pois é.. que estranho... estive verificando se havia alguma mensagem de ero no CUPS via browser mas nada consta...
<Gobbi> boiko, e você instalou 'default' pelo adicionar impressora? ou compilou algum driver?
<vitorlobo_> hggdh, é ddos ....sem dúvidas
<Gobbi> Juzi2, você conseguiu resolver?
<Gobbi> boiko, outra dúvida teu sistema é 32 ou 64bits?
<boiko> Gobbi: 64
<Gobbi> boiko, blz mesmo que meu, porém ainda não achei como resolver isso, nem PDF imprime mas estou usando a interface padrão que vem com ubuntu 13.04, e tu como disse usa KDE
<boiko> Gobbi: eu uso ubuntu padrão, só instalei o okular pra imprimir PDF
<noob-seed> alguem ja usou a biblioteca imagemagick?
<CyL> !alguem | noob-seed
<ubotu-br> noob-seed: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> noob-seed: Não vai fazer sua pergunta?
<hggdh> vitorlobo_: sim :-(
<hggdh> optimusprimem: eu dei uma ajustada no IRC/Regras, comentários são bem-vindos
<aline> boa tarde
<aline> ola, estou com problema no ubuntu 13.04, sem acesso wireless, descobri o driver <b43>,  instalei, mas qdo dou comando <sudo modprobe b43>  fico sem resposta no terminal
<aline> qdo usava o ubuntu 12.?? eu usei ndiswrapper e instalei o driver windows, funcionou muito bem, mas preferi o ubuntu 13.04 e agora to perdida
<aline> seria melhor eu voltar para versao anterior?
<CyL> aline: Tem como fazer um pastebin do seu log?
<CyL> aline: Do log de todos os comandos que digitou
<aline> oi CyL , sou eu de novo
<CyL> aline: Percebi :)
<CyL> aline: Faça um pastebin de tudo o que vc fez no terminal juntamente com as respostas dos comandos
<aline> isso 'e o syslog?
<aline> se for 'e enorme, rsrsrs
<CyL> aline: Não, para seguir aquele procedimento que te indiquei, vc digitou uma série de comandos no terminal e teve a resposta dos mesmos, eu quero é esse histórico
<aline> ok
<Nandes> Hey guys
<Nandes> hw are u?
<CyL> Nandes: Português por favor
<Nandes> ae pessoas?
<aline> 'e o -vvnn?
<aline> ai me desculpe...
<aline> eu nao sei nada
<CyL> aline: Não, é *tudo* que foi digitado e a respectiva resposta desde que vc começou a serguir o procedimento
<Nandes> alguém é programador ai?
<CyL> aline: basicamente é o que está no seu terminal
<CyL> !alguem | Nandes
<ubotu-br> Nandes: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<aline> ahhh, mas eu liguei ele agora
<hggdh> ...
<CyL> aline: Vc havia digitado os comandos em outro terminal?
<aline> nao
<CyL> aline: Bom, então como vc seguiu os procedimentos daquele link?
<aline> mas desliguei e voltei agora
<CyL> aline: Então vc ainda não seguiu os procedimentos do link, correto?
<Nandes> Pessoal uma ajudinha  por favor alguém manja redes?
<CyL> !alguem | Nandes
<ubotu-br> Nandes: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> !pergunta | Nandes
<ubotu-br> Nandes: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Nandes> Alguém sabe me dizer se tem diferença montar um rede 192.168.0.1 para 10.1.1.1?
<CyL> Nandes: Depende de como vc estipular as subredes
<Nandes> É uma rede simples com 15 computadores. Não sei se muda a velocidade de comunicação da 10.1.1 para 192.168
<CyL> Nandes: A segmentação da rede é definida pela máscara de subrede ou pelo CIDR (dependendo de qual notação estiver usando), e não pelo endereço IP
<CyL> Nandes: Em relação à velocidade, supondo que os demais parâmetros sejam o mesmo, não há diferença
<Nandes> Nossa, muito grato mesmo
<Nandes> tenha uma ótima tarde.
<CyL> Nandes: Boa tarde
<CyL> aline: Não ficou claaro se vc já tentou seguir os procedimentos do link indicado ou não
<aline> estou lendo tudo de novo, eu fiz tudo, instalei o b43, e para no terminal sem resposta, no comando sudo modprobe b43
<aline> olha, muito obrigada por tudo, eu estou faz uma semana quebrando a cabeca, e vou voltar pra versao antiga q funcionava bem...
<aline> eu nao entendo nada
<aline> me desculpe
<aline> tudo e muito confuso pra mim
<aline> nem sei mais o q eu estou fazendo, nem entendo de terminal
<CyL> aline: Estamos aqui para ajudar, mas sem entender o que vc está fazendo não há muito que possamos fazer
<CyL> aline: A minha impressão é que vc está atropelando um pouco as coisas, quando chegar num ponto em que 'encalhar' peça por ajuda aqui
<aline> certo, obrigada =)
<CyL> aline: Vc tentou os procedimentos novamente?
<aline> ah, eu desisto, foi tao facil na outra versao que desisto desta, nem o ndiswrapper funciona
<aline> ja reinstalei essa nova e nao adianta
<CyL> aline: Vc está tentando dois procedimentos antagônicos ao mesmo tempo, assim nunca vai dar certo
<aline> ah, eu j estou confusa...
<aline> o driver era outro
<CyL> aline: Mais confusão não vai ajudar
<CyL> aline: Na hora em que estiver disposta a aceitar ajuda, fique à vontade para pedir
<aline> certo, obrigada de novo
<CyL> aline: disponha
<Gobbi> Olá pessoal, preciso de ajuda para configurar LaserJet no ubuntu 13.04, já instalei no entanto não imprime, a impressora está em rede
<Julinux> Alguém tem alguma solução para o Steam que dá tela azul da morte?
<Danniel> Julinux: tá usando windows ?
<aline> mais uma duvida boba, qual a diferenca de download alternative, desktop, ou server?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> Ubuntu
<aline> server eu sei, mas pra um notebook, qual eu escolho
<Julinux> Mas na hora que eu abro o counter strike source dá tela azul da morte
<Danniel> Julinux:  tela azul ?
<CyL> aline: Alternative se não me engano não existe mais, na prática apenas a forma de instalação e o conjutno padrão de aplicativos após o sistema estar recém instalado
<Julinux> http://imageshack.us/f/13/cssourcey.png/
<aline> ahhh ta, pode ser o desktop mesmo ne
<CyL> aline: pode
<aline> obrigada, fofura CyL
<CyL> aline: Agradeço seu elogio, mas não é o mais apropriado pro canal
<aline> desculpe
<CyL> aline: apenas 'obrigada' é suficiente
<aline> vou saindo, ate logo
<CyL> aline: até
<Julinux> vitorlobo_, Joga CS?
<vitorlobo_> Julinux, nao
<vitorlobo_> Julinux,  mas jogo open arena
<Julinux> hum
<Julinux> no steam?
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AldoRaine> boa
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AldoRaine> chouga, preciso sim
<AldoRaine> vc empresta dinheiro?
<chouga> manda!
<AldoRaine> tô precisando de 5k
<chouga> engraçado...
<chouga> Não tem nada para fazer não?
<chouga> Faz o seguinte
<chouga> Como já vi que você é um ótimo comediante, vai pro Zorra Total.
<CyL> chouga, AldoRaine: vamos levar o assunto offtopic para #ubuntu-br-offtopic ?
<AldoRaine> já estou fazendo, trocando as fitas dos meus robôs de fita
<AldoRaine> =P
<chouga> Eles com certeza estão precisando de você.
<AldoRaine> CyL, beleza brother
<sagat> boa noite
<Julinux> Cesar_Augusto, fala cach
<jefferssonn> boa noitem alguem pode me ajudar com wifi no backtrack? fico grato!
<Cesar_Augusto> Julinux: :)
<robinhood> ola
<robinhood> alow
<robinhood> kem
<robinhood> é o menor q manda na criolada?
<robinhood> eskeci o nick
<robinhood> hggdh, fale pra ursinha
<robinhood> q to di pau durao
<robinhood> indo atras dela
<CyL> @kickban robinhood
<CyL> @kban robinhood
<robinhood> q vo dar altas varadas na putinha
<Julinux> jefferssonn, ifconfig wlan0 up
<jefferssonn> julinux, após este comando ele retorna #
<Julinux> verifique se foi ativa
<Julinux> ifconfig
<jefferssonn> julinux, sim esta. estou tentando o wicd, mas depois do apt-get dist-upgrade , mesmo digitando a senha correta ele diz que não esta.
<Julinux> jefferssonn, senha de root?
<jefferssonn> julinux, não, senha do wifi, ele detecta minha rede, mas ao tentar conectar com a senha correta, ele diz que é errada, já tentei de tudo irmão, vc sabe o que pode ser?
<Julinux> o tipo de criptografia
<Julinux> verifique se está AES ou a se não me engano é TIPK
<jefferssonn> está em automatico, qual devo usar ? tipk é isso?
<jefferssonn> julinux,
<Julinux> tem que ver no seu roteador qual ele ta usando
<Julinux> mas geralmente é AES
<Julinux> ;D
<CyL> jefferssonn: Tem algum motivo especial para estar usando backtrack?
<jefferssonn> julinux, esta em  WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK (AES)
<Julinux> pois é agora tente colocar o AES lá
<jefferssonn> julinux, sim, já estava em AES, logo em baixo minha senha, eu tento a mesma que esta ali, mas o wicd retorna o erro.
<CyL> jefferssonn: qual erro?
<jefferssonn> o erro é "Connection Failed: Bad password"
<jefferssonn> Cyl, julinux...alguem?
<Julinux> jefferssonn, reseta o roteador e refaz a configuração, pode ser que seu roteador esteja travado
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-14
<Julinux> Será se dá pra instalar o Ubuntu Touch em um Tablet da Samsung? o Galaxy Tab 2 7.0?
<hggdh> Julinux: verifique no site
<hggdh> !touch | Julinux
<ubotu-br> Julinux: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<Julinux> Fala tiagoscd
<Julinux> sabe me dizer se tem alguma solução pra isso?
<Julinux> http://imageshack.us/f/13/cssourcey.png/
<Julinux> tela azul da morte ao tentar abrir Counter Strike Source no Ubuntu 13.04
<SuBmUnDo> eu coloquei o conky  e o botao direito do mouse não funciona mais no desktop
<Jumper> Julinux
<Julinux> Jumper, Eae
<Julinux> Jumper, Seja Bem Vindo ao Canal Oficial do Ubuntu no Brasil
<Julinux> Boa Noite Galera =*
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer que fonte é a Sans do inkscape?
<ptl> ninguém aqui participando no UDS?
<hggdh> ptl: pelo menos eu estou
<hggdh> A UDS (Ubuntu Development Summit) está ocorrendo agora. Veja http://summit.ubuntu.com para as sessões (de 1400 as 2200 UTC)
<ptl> e quem é você, nick impronunciável? :P
<hggdh> e, agora, falando, está o Rick Spencer
<ptl> rick spencer? não, é o Jono
<hggdh> ptl: não. Jono está em silencio (e eu conheço a voz dos dois)
<ptl> eu estou vendo o vídeo e a boca do jono se move de acordo com o áudio
<ptl> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/
<hggdh> ok. As you wish.
<ptl> e está aparecendo "live"
<ptl> no vídeo
<tiagoscd> também estou acompanhando :)
<ptl> e quem está falando é o Jono ou o Rick? Desempata aí, tiagoscd
<hggdh> Rick. ptl -- eu *conheço* os dois.
<ptl> estamos nessa sessão aqui, certo? --> "14:00 - 15:00 UTC [PLENARY]
<tiagoscd> ptl: é o Rick
<ptl> Not Attending Ubuntu Developer Summit 13.05 Intro with Jono Bacon and Rick Spencer "
<ptl> ops
<ptl> agora tá o rick mesmo
<hggdh> Jono tem um sotaque britanico, Rick a US shouthern drawl
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<ptl> e o Jono tem uma aplicação pra Ubuntu Touch com a voz dele. O Rick não. :P
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> bora pra community roundtable :D
<tiagoscd> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21729/community-roundtable/
<hggdh> tiagoscd: já estou lá :-)
<hggdh> brb in five
<tiagoscd> hggdh: beleza :-)
<tiagoscd> odeio estar no trabalho, era para estar participante desta sessão :(
<hggdh> tiagoscd: heh. Seria bom...
<hggdh> tiagoscd: pois por cá estou com o mesmo problema :-)
<psacoutinho> boa tarde galera...eu tenho um notebook samsung rv415 amd...instalaei a ultima versão do ubuntu..tudo anda fucionando perfeitamente menos meu touch
<psacoutinho> alguém pode me ajudar
<tiagoscd> ei hggdh , o que vocês estavam votando lá? fui almoçar e meio que perdi
<tiagoscd> a aprovação do ubuntu-ca?
<tiagoscd> *reaprovação
<hggdh> tiagoscd: eu também estava no almoço...
<tiagoscd> hggdh: mas você tinha votado, achei que sabia do que se tratava
<hggdh> tiagoscd: eu votei no informal poll que o bkerensa colocou. Acho que estavamos a falar de coisas distintas
<hggdh> tiagoscd: que voto era este?
<tiagoscd> ah, tranquilo
<tiagoscd> estou perdido, depois eu leio os logs bem certo
<tiagoscd> heheh
<hggdh> tiagoscd: de qualquer maneira, não tenho voto formal no Community, apenas no Membership Board
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sim sim
<hggdh> alias, na útima reunião do MB aprovamos mais um a falar portugues (se bem que pt_PT, das Madeiras) -- afigueiras
<tiagoscd> hggdh: estou viajando aqui, isso que dá trabalhar e  tentar prestar ao mesmo tempo, heheh
<tiagoscd> eu vi
<hggdh> er, uma, melhor dizendo
<hggdh> (no sotaque das Ilhas Madeiras, soa mais como Mdairas)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: heheehe, mais ou menos como era seu sotaque?
<hggdh> LOL. Não, bem diferente :-)
<hggdh> esta é uma variante do portugues que, realmente, não consigo entender...
<tiagoscd> hggdh: heheheh
<hggdh> tiagoscd: http://design.canonical.com/2013/05/ubuntu-com-update
<hggdh> meu comentário anterior permanece -- não é malicia, é apenas incompetencia em entender como a falta de comunicação atrapalha
<tiagoscd> pois é
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> boa tarde
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> alguem me le
<hggdh> !alguem | PIERRI_MAGAZINE
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> preciso de uma orientação
<ubotu-br> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> preciso de uma distribição UBUNTU pra instalar em computadores PDV.......
<hggdh> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: eu não tenho ideia do que seja PDV
<atha> ponto de venda
<hggdh> ah
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> não precisa nada mais que um navegador(consulta spc/serasa) e o programa de gerenciamento da loja(no caso utilizo o STOQ)
<hggdh> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: eu sugiro o 12.04 -- é uma versão de longo suporte (até 2017)
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> atualmente utilizo o debian whezzy + navegador arora...... mas esta muito instavel!!!!
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> trava toda hora
<atha> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: ja viu nos logs?
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> não
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> desculpe, mas não tenho muito intimidade com isso.... só mesmo o basicao
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> instalei o debian puro modo texto, depois instalei a interface grafica, que no caso é o LXDE
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> e depois instalei o navegador arora e depois o programa stoq
<atha> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: boa sorte com isso
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> funciona..... mas esta muito instavel!
<hggdh> se é instavel, então não funciona.
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> corrigindo.... de vez em quando funciona
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> vcs poderiam me orientar a melhor maneira de fazer isso que preciso?
<hggdh> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: quando falamos de ambientes de produção, ou funciona, ou não funciona.
<hggdh> PIERRI_MAGAZINE: tens duas opções: (1) descobrir o que está a ocorrer no teu Debian; (2) tentar outra distro
<hggdh> note que (2) não necessáriamente vai resolver... por isto disse "tentar"
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> se é 8 ou 80...... então tá.... então não funciona......
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> gostaria de colocar o ubuntu....... mas gostaria de colocar uma interface grafica mais leve
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> mas não gostaria que fosse instalado jogos, programa tipo office, etc......
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> não preciso de programa/driver de audio.......
<PIERRI_MAGAZINE> pelo visto ninguem pra orientar!! obrigado pela atenção
<atha> de nada
<hggdh> tudo que ele precisava é de tentar o Lubuntu...
<coxa> ?
<Julinux> Ubuntuteiros
<Julinux> Ubunteiros*
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-15
<deusr> achei um bug no empanthy do ubuntu 13.04, nao da mais pra acessar a conta, ele abre e fecha automaticamente, alguém conseguiu uma solução para isso?
<deusr> esse bug já tem um tempo e ainda nao arrumaram
<xGrind> empathy em si é um bug :p
<xGrind> usa pidgin que é melhor
<deusr> e, to quase instalando o pombo mesmo
<deusr> pronto, arrumei
<deusr> fui :P
<Julinux> Eai galera
<Julinux> Boa Noite
<optimusprimem>  
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer um programa bom para baixar mp3 ????
<tiagoscd> coxa: posso indicar um site bom pra comprar mp3 se quiser
<coxa> tiagoscd, compra??? num tenho $$ para ficar comprando mp3 se da pra baixar gratuitamente
<coxa> =)
<alvaro__> coxa use o Amule talvez consiga os mp3 que voce quer
<coxa> alvaro__, Amule ta vou baixar valeu...  =)
<alvaro__> como eu disse "talvez" voce consiga rsrsrsrs
<coxa> tranquilo....
<coxa> alvaro__, sabe me dizer esses codigos fontes que estao marcados para baixar na atualização do ubuntu nao precisa estar marcado ???
<alvaro__> a coisa anda feia em relação a compartilhamento de arquivos na net, pricipalmente a musicas
<alvaro__> coxa seja mais claro, não entendi direito
<coxa> alvaro__, cara eu to no Gerenciador de atualizações - Canais de Software estou marcando aqui parceiros da cononical e independentes so que tb tem uma aba abaixo para baixar tb os codigos fontes queria saber se eh preciso deixar marcado para quando baixar ele tb baixar o codigo fonte
<alvaro__> coxa, codigo fonte deixe desmarcado, a não ser que goste de fortes emoções, esses pacotes ainda não foram testados e não estão estáveis ainda
<coxa> ok
<coxa> alvaro__, entao meu ubuntu eh o 12.04
<coxa> LTS
<alvaro__> igualzinho ao meu
<alvaro__> 12.04-3
<alvaro__> corrigindo 12.04-2
<Gabriel___> olá
<coxa> Alguem sabe me dizer se tem algum tutorial na net como deixar o ubuntu mais leve em uma maquina virtual ??
<psacoutinho> bom tarde galera...gostaria que alguém me ajudase a configurare o touch do meu notebook que não estar fucionando...
<vitorlobo> coxa, baixa o loboshell e otimiza o unity
<vitorlobo> coxa, https://github.com/lobocode/loboshell
<coxa> vitorlobo, ok vou olha obrigado...
<Wilson56> Olá pra tod@s! Sou novo por aqui e preciso de ajuda e/ou esclarecimentos para um problema que está ocorrendo com o meu taptop com Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!
<Wilson56> Depois de atualizar para o 12.04, não consegui me conectar com o wifi. A máquina enxerga todas as redes sem fio, inclusive a minha, mas na hora de conectar não acontece.
<CMathe> boa tarde a todos
<RodrigoH> galera
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma dica para rodar eggdrop pelo ubuntu??
<slinkyz> e ai, galera
<joelwallis> Olá galera.
<joelwallis> Meu Ubuntu 13.04 não está reconhecendo a funcionalidade de two finger scrolling do touchpad do meu Dell Vostro, e não me exibe a opção de habilitar o recurso. Como posso encontrar ajuda na comunidade?
<joelwallis> Digo: onde devo pesquisar? Há alguma wiki oficial ou não oficial mas de qualidade? Ou algum fórum, sei lá.
<willian> ola boa tarde!
<willian> instalei o ubuntu 10.04 na minha maquina, agora preciso instalar o spark, mas nao estou conseguindo, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Danniel-Lara> willian:  o pidgin não ajuda ?
<KurtKraut> SuBmUnDo, rodar eggdrop no Ubuntu não diferirá de qualquer outra distribuição Linux.
<psacoutinho> boa noite galera...alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o touch do meu notebook..já fui na central pra almentar a sencibilidade mais ele continua sem fuccionar
<psacoutinho> ele é um sansumg rv415 amd
<Pinho> Algum programador de C?
<david___> alguem falando em portugues e afim de dar uma ajuda ??
<CyL> !alguem | david___
<ubotu-br> david___: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<david___> legal... obrigado pela dica,
<david___> o wireless nao funciona, utilizo um notebook Microboard Ultimate Black. O wireless é aquele 3DSP, ja tentei diversos tutoriais, no entanto nenhum funcionou.
<CyL> Qual a marca e modelo da sua interface wireless?
<psacoutinho> alguém sabe configurar o touch do notebook no ubuntu 13.04
<Artur__> tenho um hd com windows 7 64bit instalado pretendo instalar o ubuntu 64bits em outro hd como faço para criar um dial boot entre os dois sistemas
<FabricioM> Ubuntu 13.04 nao ficou estável no meu computador
<FabricioM> decidi voltar para o longo tempo de suporte
<Artur__> estou querendo conhecer este sistema eu ainda não instalei estou fazendo downloads, so quero saber se pode ser criado um dual boot
<agenteph> opa... tamo junto
<agenteph> podemos criar canais aqui ?
<agenteph> comunidades dos estados?
<FabricioM> da para criar dualboot na instalação
<hggdh> agenteph: fale, por favor, com o tiagoscd
<agenteph> blz, obrigado hggdh
<agenteph> mas o tiagoscd está off...
<agenteph> vamos esperar
<psacoutinho> alguém aqui possui um notebook samsung rv415 amd...é conseguiu instalar o ubuntu de boa...no meu o touch não estar fucionando..alguém ai pode me ajudar...já pesquesei muitooo e não axei nada que podese arruma
<Julinux> psacoutinho, Já foi nas configurações?
<psacoutinho> sim..
<psacoutinho> Julinux, continua sem fucionar..ele ficar com atrazo
<psacoutinho> Julinux, passo o dedo é o curso não se move
<Julinux> Já tentou habilitar nas configurações?
<psacoutinho> Julinux, já sim
<rodrigo> alguem ai já testou a versão 13.04?
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, estou usando e gostando muito...meu notebook ficou super rapido..meu unico problema estar sendo o touch que não estar fucionando :(
<rodrigo> pscoutinho eu também to com o mesmo problema no meu note ele funciona para e volta a funcionar
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, no meu caso ele não fuciona mesmo...tá com um grande atrazo...o devo vai é o cursor fica...
<rodrigo> alguma atualização deve corrigir o problema
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, meu notebook é um sansumg rv415 AMD
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, instalei o debian 6 i ele ficou fucionando legal..mais aqui no ubuntu ele parou
<rodrigo> voce viu se a sansung é parceira da canonical
<rodrigo> esse proiblema é normal em novas versões
<rodrigo> tenta dar um update no sistema
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, não vi não ooo mais tenho uns amigos que tem note da samsung e estar fucionando normal
<rodrigo> sudo apt-get update
<rodrigo> depois usa sudo apt-get upgrade
<rodrigo> o meu tava assim ai depois disso eu desliguei , tirei a bateria esperei um tempo e dei outra atualização
<agenteph> aqui tambem, usando a 13.04 e tá bacana
<agenteph> ;)
<psacoutinho> rodrigo, vou tentar fazer isso...
<rodrigo> blz psacoutinho
<rodrigo> eu estou com o 11.04 e quando instalei o 12.04 os problemas foram os mesmos
<rodrigo> sempre tem algo a ser melhorado a cada lançamento de versão
<rodrigo> eu testo a versão nova em uma vm e vou usando uma versão abaixo quando a versão recente está completamente estavel ai eu passo como nativo
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-16
<tiagoscd> !pvt | agenteph
<tiagoscd> já existe um time do Maranhão agenteph
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimesRegionais
<tiagoscd> nesse link você pode localizar o contato dos líderes
<tiagoscd> agenteph: e neste link pode localizar o time no Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-ma
<agenteph> bacana, e como organizo para colocar criar para a minha cidade? tiagoscd
<agenteph> e aqui no mirc? um canal para o ubuntu-br-ma ?
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<psacoutinho> alguém sabe como fazer uma boa configuração no wine  pra rodar world of warcraft mist pandaria :D
<psacoutinho> ggggggoooooooooooolllllllllllllllll
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<samurai_black> #ubuntu-br-sc
<samurai_black> #ubuntu-br-sc
<Vitor_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<vicente> como peço o cd do ubuntu pelos correios?
<obli> boa noite todos
<obli> sou novato em linux, instalei ububtu hoje, mas ele congela depois de uns 5 minutos de uso, alguem pode me ajudar?
<optimusprimem>  
<Jhangal> Bom dia, povo...
<Jhangal> Sou novato no mundo linux e estou com um problema aqui e gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me dar uma força...
<CyL> !alguem | Jhangal
<ubot2> Factoid 'alguem' not found
<ubotu-br> Jhangal: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Danniel-Lara> ubotu-br:  as vezes se fizer a pergunta direta e certa ao "Google "   ele ajuda muito
<rgrunitzki> Olá, sou usuário novo no ubuntu e estou com um probleminha. preciso instalar o ubuntu em uma máquina e faze-lá montar o usuário em um servidor. O servidor está com a versão 10.04 instalada. Meus colegas tiveram problemas pra montar o usuário utilizando a versão 12.04 no cliente.
<ubotu-br> Danniel-Lara: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyL> rgrunitzki: O que é 'montar' um servidor?
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Aliás, 'montar' o usuário?
<Jhangal> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Estou com um problema no audio que não sai no hdmi
<CyL> !alguem | Jhangal
<ubot2> Factoid 'alguem' not found
<ubotu-br> Jhangal: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<rgrunitzki> haha, obrigado por responder. Temos servidor onde mantemos os usuários, cada máquina do laboratório acessa os usuários que estão nesse servidor
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Acessa como?
<rgrunitzki> pela rede
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Evidentemente pela rede, mas de que forma, com qual protocolo, para realizarqual tarefa, etc?
<rgrunitzki> não sei, como eu descubro isso?
<CyL> Jhangal: A sua pergunta está com poucos detalhes, forneça mais detalhes para entendermos o seu caso.
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Que tal explicar detalhadamente e passo-a-passo exatamente o que vc faz?
<rgrunitzki> Ok, vou tentar
<Jhangal> Sim, eu tenho um note dell com chipset intel hd, no windows funcionava perfeito o som via hdmi, mas, instalei o ubuntu 13,04 e o som não sai de jeito nenhum pela hdmi
<rgrunitzki> Em um laboratório temos diversas máquinas, todas utilizam so linux. Tem um servidor chamado gauss, rodando ubuntu server 10.04. As demais máquinas fazem acessam os usuários que estão nesse servidor, todos os arquivos dos usuários ficam mantidos nesse servidor. Não sei qual é a forma que isso está configurado, simplesmente quando ligo a máquina ela pede o login e senha, eu digito o meu login que está configurado no ser
<rgrunitzki> cadastrado nesse servidor
<CyL> rgrunitzki: A partir de 'configurado no ser' a mensagem não apareceu mais
<rgrunitzki> *configurado no servidor e é carregado o usuário que tenho cadastrado nesse servidor
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Ok, ficou um pouco mais claro
<rgrunitzki> preciso instalar o ubuntu em uma máquina nova, e fazer com que ela consiga logar os usuários que estão no servidor
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Qual a mensagem de erro que está obtendo?
<rgrunitzki> na verdade eu ainda não instalei, eu queria instalar a versão 12.04 mas meus colegas falaram que estavam com problemas para acessar os usuários no servidor (10.04), segundo eles, para que isso fosse possível tinha que dar um:  mount -a na mão toda a vez em que inicia a máquina
<rgrunitzki> já na versão 10.04 eu apenas informo o usuário e senha e é logado automaticamente
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Bom, fica difícil resolver um problema que ainda não existe
<rgrunitzki> o problema existe, em uma outra máquina do lab, tem que fazer esse comando que eu te falei toda vez em que é iniciada: mount -a
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Ok, um segundo, eu recebi uma ligação.
<Fernanda_> Bom dia, sou nova com ubuntu acabei de fazer a instalação e gostaria de saber a melhor forma de compartilhar o disco na rede do windows xp
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Geese_Howard> Fernanda_: ftp
<CyL> rgrunitzki: desculpe, voltei
<Geese_Howard> rgrunitzki: nis
<CyL> rgrunitzki: Nessa máquina que já possui o ubuntu instalado, qual a mensagem de erro que aparece ao logar com o usuário?
<Geese_Howard> rgrunitzki: olhe em /etc/fstab de uma maquina que funcione
<Geese_Howard> rgrunitzki: e cole em um pastebin
<Geese_Howard> rgrunitzki: provavelmente vai mostrar qual o método de conexão
<Geese_Howard> rgrunitzki: wgetpaste /etc/fstab
<Jhangal> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema do som na saida hdmi?
<CyL> !detalhes | Jhangal
<ubot2> Jhangal: Por favor, nos dê mais detalhes. Por exemplo: "Eu tenho um problema com ..., estou rodando a versão do Ubuntu 9.04 ... Quando tento fazer ... Recebo a seguinte saída: ... mas esperava que o resultado fosse ..."
<ubotu-br> Jhangal: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Jhangal> eu tenho um note com o chipset intel hd e instalei o ubuntu 13,04 e o som não sai na minha tv, só no note
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: mplayer2 -ao alsa:device=hdmi som.mp3
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: verifica se funciona
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: ou, mplayer2 -ao alsa:device=hw=X onde X vc consegue com aplay -L
<Jhangal> mplayer2 não encontrado, foi a respota
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: logo?
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: pode ser mplayer ou mplayer2
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: obviamente se não foi encontrado precisa ser instalado
<Jhangal> instalando aqui
<Jhangal> não funcionou
<Jhangal> eu mando aquele comando que vc me informou e ele me retorna com as opções de play, pause e etc
<Geese_Howard> como?
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: não executa no terminal?
<Jhangal> eu fui no terminal, joguei aquele comando que vc me disse e ele me retorna com um guia com todos os comandos do mplayer
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: ummmm, melhor explicado
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: mplayer -ao help
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: aparece a opção alsa?
<Jhangal> aparece
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: vamos lá
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: o hdmi está conectado, certo?
<Jhangal> aparece
<Jhangal> sim, está, estou usando o monitor agora
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: vou supor que seu monitor é compatível com a saída de som
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: alsamixer
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: F6
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: aparece sua HDMI?
<Jhangal> placa: HDA Intel pch
<Jhangal> chipe: intel cougarpoint HDMI
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: arrume o som, verifique se não está "muted"
<Jhangal> não está
<Jhangal> visualizar: reprodução
<Geese_Howard> então, Jhangal agora só falta insistir no mplayer
<Geese_Howard> pega um arquivo de som que vc tem
<Geese_Howard> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1,2,3 audio.mp3
<Jhangal> não estou conseguindo
<Geese_Howard> não conheço esse "erro"
<Jhangal> e eu não gostaria de voltar pro windows novamente
<Jhangal> acho que estpu errando o caminho do audio
<Jhangal> não estou sabendo colocar
<CyL> !detalhes | Jhangal
<ubot2> Jhangal: Por favor, nos dê mais detalhes. Por exemplo: "Eu tenho um problema com ..., estou rodando a versão do Ubuntu 9.04 ... Quando tento fazer ... Recebo a seguinte saída: ... mas esperava que o resultado fosse ..."
<ubotu-br> Jhangal: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Jhangal> desisto
<Geese_Howard> 10:53:45       Jhangal | e eu não gostaria de voltar pro windows novamente
<Geese_Howard> Jhangal: papinho de perdedor
<Geese_Howard> depois dessa me vou
<pnihp> hail!
<hggdh> ? granizo??
<andretyn> É o seguinte, tenho um note STI is 1422, placa wifi  RTL8188CE com ubuntu 12.04.2, e não consigo fazer uma rede wifi ad-hoc com ele, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Sommer> olá
<andretyn> jah tentei pelo networkmanager, mas a rede sobe e não é encontrada pelo celular, tablet, etc...
<Sommer> estou com problema na instalação do ubuntu 13.04 i386
<Sommer> alguém poderia me dar um help?
<andretyn> Sommer, fale seu problema
<Sommer> a instalação trava na etapa de copia de arquivos em 70% +/-
<andretyn> qual midia, cd, dvd, pendrive?
<Sommer> deixei assim desde ontem até agora e nada
<Sommer> pendrive
<andretyn> Sommer, checou a imagem iso pelo md5sum?
<Sommer> não.. não encontrei o artigo em ptbr
<andretyn> q artigo?
<Sommer> como faço isso?
<Sommer> q ensine checar a iso
<andretyn> Sommer, peraí, vou ver
<andretyn> Sommer, http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tira-duvidas/106484
<andretyn> se tever problemas na midia, vai aparecer, aih vc deve abaixar usando um programa bittorrent, ele vai corrigir o iso antes, e aih vc grava de novo
<ruffleS> Pessoal, tem algum link pra assistir a keynote do Mark nesse UDS-S?
<Sommer> Andretyn
<Sommer> vou trabalhar
<Sommer> obg pela ajuda!
<Sommer> t+
<Sommer> abs
<andretyn> blz
<tiagoscd> ruffleS: não teve keynote do Mark, teve apenas um keynote com o jono e com o rick spencer
<ruffleS> tiagoscd, é eu recebi um link de um cara do #ubuntu+1 com essa sessão de abertura
<tiagoscd> ruffleS: sim, foi o único keynote desta UDS
<Backdoor_> o umbumtu 13.04 é bom para descktops ????
<bravosuporte> bom dia pessoal?
<bravosuporte> bleza
<elias_> meu computador já está como o windows 7 instalado, ao instalar o ubuntu, ele possibilita escolher um dos dois quando inicia o computador
<bravosuporte> uk
<bravosuporte> bom dia
<optimusprimem> bravosuporte, dia
<optimusprimem> ou tarde
<FabricioM> Olá pessoal
<fxd> hello
<FabricioM> O Ubuntu 13.04 não funcionou bem no meu PC, só travava :\
<FabricioM> E olha que era a versão final, o beta 2 não era assim
<fxd> ñ cheguei a testar esse 13.04
<obli> Boa tardo todos
<obli> tarde
<obli> preciso de uma ajuda por faovr
<CyL> !pergunta | obli
<ubotu-br> obli: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<fslima0> alguem sabe de um bom tutorial sobre iptables?
<SuBmUnDo> fslima0, www.submworld.blogspot.com
<obli> sou novato em linux, instalei ontem so pra seguir um tutorial de como jogar league of legends no linux, segui um passo a passo complicado e deu certo ate o fim, quando tive q criar um atalho .sh pra rodar ojogo, nesta parte eu me enrrolei e e ai q preciso de ajuda. pra quem sabe sera facil. alguem ajuda por favor.
<SuBmUnDo> obli, olha aqui http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/313
<SuBmUnDo> ou aqui http://askubuntu.com/questions/122428/how-to-run-sh-file
<SuBmUnDo> tambem tem no vivaolinux.com.br mas não sei porque o site ta fora do dar
<SuBmUnDo> *ar
<obli> submundo, me chama em particular por favor, se der
<SuBmUnDo> na hora man
<Wislon1956> Olá pra tod@s!
<Wislon1956> Alguém sabe dizer o que aconteceu com o site www.vivaolinux.com.br?
<Danniel-Lara> Wislon1956:  problema no disco do servidor
<Danniel-Lara> mas já esta sendo resolvido
<Danniel-Lara> e o bkp do site esta em dia
<Wislon1956> Ok valeu!!
<Vitorio> boa tarde
<Vitorio> eu fui instalar umas lens por esse site, e acabou que meu unity sumiu. fiz o porocedimento de remocao dos ppa adicionados e o unity voltou soque, nao consigo mais configurar nada no meu desktop. fica no padrao original  com  tela roxa e icones 48 sem conseguir configurar nem trocar plano de fundo com nenhum programa de configuracao  tanto o ubuntu tweak como o unite tweak tool
<Vitorio> http://ubuntued.info/unity-smart-scopes-tenha-seu-unity-bastante-mais-inteligente
<hggdh> Vitorio: podes tentar executar (da linha de comando) unity --reset
<Vitorio> eu ja fiz isso hggdh, mais nao ta aceitando configuracao nem de fonte, nem do tamanho de icone, nem do planoi de fundo
<Vitorio> o unity ta funcionando mais nao consigo configurar. entrei pela conta de convidado e la configuro a conta mais na minha conta nao mais.
<hggdh> Vitorio: depois do unity --reset, deste logout e login de novo?
<Vitorio> sim , reiniciei hggdh
<Vitorio> vou tentar de novo
<hggdh> então não sei. A única coisa que me vem a cabeça é de remover ~/.config , mas isto removerá *toda* tua configuração local
<Vitorio> e qual a consequencia? hggdh?
<hggdh> Vitorio: perdes a configuração de vários programas. Execute um ls ~/.config para ver quais
<Vitorio> vou reiniciar pra ver
<vitorio> hggdh, blz funcionou , removi a .config e reesetei o unity e funcionou. valeu, obrigado
<hggdh> vitorio: de nada
<coxa> alguem saberia me dizer se tem como colocar o celular N95 no linux e fazer ele virar uma Webcam ??
<SuBmUnDo> coxa, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Transforme-o-seu-celular-Android-em-webcam-sem-fio-na-plataforma-Linux/
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, n95 nao é android, é symbian
<Fisico> como mudo o usuário e senha aqui do linux mint?
<licensed> Fisico, passwd mas aqui é canal de ubuntu
<Fisico> licensed: obrigado
<Fisico> é q é derivado
<Fisico> rs
<licensed> entao nao precisa especificar que é mint
<Fisico> ah tah
<coxa> SuBmUnDo, Site em manutenção. Previsão de retorno nas próximas horas. Pedimos desculpas pelo transtorno.    =(
<hggdh> Fisico: o que queres dizer com "mudar usuário e senha"? Mudar senha é fácil, mas não entendo muito onde "usuário" entra aqui
<Fisico> hggdh: o nome do usuário quando inicia
<hggdh> Fisico: na tela de login?
<Fisico> hggdh: isso
<Fisico> mas nas configurações não consigo mudar o nome, pq só tenho esse usuário
<hggdh> Fisico: se outros usuários estão definidos, basta escolher-los nas lista que é mostrada
<hggdh> se nenhum outro usuário está criado, então não há como mudar
<Fisico> hggdh: por isso não to conseguindo
<Fisico> q pena
<Fisico> hggdh: obrigado
<hggdh> Fisico: de nada
<Fisico> hggdh: tenho uma imagem .iso de um programa, como eu monto essa imagem para instalar  o programa?
<hggdh> Fisico: .iso é uma image de CD. Podes monta-la em um pendrive; opcionalmente, o Nautilus (ou qualquer que seja teu visualizador de arquivos) poderia também montar a imagem
<coxa> hggdh, sabe se da para colocar o celular N95 como webcam ???
<hggdh> coxa: não, nunca usei
<coxa> hggdh, blz to procurando e nao acho
<Fisico> isso hggdh quero montar no pendrive para instalar o programa
<hggdh> !iso | Fisico
<ubotu-br> Fisico: Para montar uma imagem ISO, execute "sudo mount -o loop <arquivo ISO> <ponto de montagem>" | Uma lista de ferramentas de conversão de imagems de CD/DVD está em  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion | Sempre verifique o !MD5 antes de usar a imagem
<Fisico> obrigado hj e ubotu-br
<Fisico> obrigado hggdh  e ubotu-br
<hggdh> Fisico: de nada (mas ubotu-br é um bot)
<Fisico> haha, obrigado, agora q vi
<klamir> pessoal, estou com uma duvida... no windows, quando conecta-se em uma rede wifi, o icone na area de notificacao indica se a rede tem acesso a internet por meio de uma exclamação amarela no canto do icone... Como ter algo parecido no ubuntu ?
<hggdh> klamir: esta opção não existe no Ubuntu
<klamir> triste isso ... existe alguma maneira de trocar o gerenciador de wifi para algum outro (existem outros ?)  que tenha isso ? como eu procuro sobre isso ?
<hggdh> klamir: eu, pessoalmente, não sei (para ambas tuas perguntas). Talvez outros, aqui, saibam.
<CyL> klamir: Tentar acessar a internet não basta?
<klamir> hiuahauia, para mim sim .... mas eu instalei o ubuntu para um amigo (totalmente leigo) e essa é ultima coisa que incomoda ele... e acabei ficando curioso
<CyL> klamir: Existem várias formas que eu posso pensar, mas todas involvem abrir o terminal. De qualquer forma, essa não é uma solução 100% confiável no Windows
<klamir> concordo ... vou ver dou uma pesquisada ... mto obrigado
<klamir> eu acho que deve rolar de criar um script em python, que coloca um icone lá avisando hauiahiuahaiu
<pedroamaral> olá
<pedroamaral> Era usuario do ubuntu 10.04 há um tempo atrás, como essa versão foi desativada pela cannonical, atualizei pelo aplicativo de Atulização de Versão para o ubuntu 13.04. Com isso de vez enquando meu SO trava do nada, alguem tem informação de um erro de kernel ou programa a maioria dos travamentos são quando uso o navegador Chrome.
<pedroamaral> Era usuario do ubuntu 10.04 há um tempo atrás, como essa versão foi desativada pela cannonical, atualizei pelo aplicativo de Atulização de Versão para o ubuntu 13.04. Com isso de vez enquando meu SO trava do nada, alguem tem informação de um erro de kernel ou programa a maioria dos travamentos são quando uso o navegador Chrome.
<joelwallis> pedroamaral, cara eu nao sou mto fã de dist-upgrade
<joelwallis> eu instalei recentemente o 13.04 no meu notebook e gostei basatnte.. mas sempre que tem vefrsões novas do ubuntu eu instalo do zero.
<joelwallis> não sei quanto a outros da comu
<joelwallis> meus dotfiles eu mantenho em gists e repos do github. vc pode mante-los no seu dropbox por exemplo (eu faço isso com minhas chaves ssh)
<klamir> tenho esse problema tb ... depois que atualizo fica sempre mais instavel tb ... mas dessa vez do 12.10 para o 13.04 foi bem mais tranquilo ... no inicio estava bem instaval, mas foram saindo uns updates e tudo melhorou
<pedroamaral> então pode ser pq está versão está no começo?
<klamir> nao sei cara, mas melhorou bastante desde que lançou ... ainda n precisei de reinstalar nada ... p.s.: estou num notebook, no desktop a historia eh completamente diferente, sempre preciso reinstalar para a tualizar de versão, caso contrario o diver de video fica mto bugado
<pedroamaral> alguem sabe trocar o unity pelo gnome
<pedroamaral> ?
<klamir> é só instalar pelo apt-get mesmo ... depois trocar na tela de login
<pedroamaral> tem alteração no desempenho da maquina?
<klamir> quando eu testei não vi diferença
<klamir> depois mudei para o xfce, que é bem mais rapido
<klamir> uma coisa que eu observei quando estava testando esses gerenciadores de video, é que se eu instalasse o ubuntu e pelo apt-get instalace o xfce eu tinha um sistema bem mais lento do que se eu baixasse a iso do xubuntu
<ruffleS> boa noite, pessoal. alguem já viu esse video? o ubuntu 14.04 vai ser assim? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9AzRxsnfTE
<hggdh> ruffleS: este é um protópipo. Muita coisa pode mudar ainda
<Sommer> boa noite galera!
<Sommer> não consigo gravar a iso do ubuntu em CD-R comum
<Sommer> diz que falta espaço no CD
<Sommer> NECessarios 792MB
<hggdh> Sommer: a ISO é muito grande para um CD hoje em dia. Podes usar um pendrive, ou um DVD
<Sommer> e o CD TEM 702mb
<L88os> as versões mais atuais só dá para gravar no DVD
<Sommer> mas num é ISO de CD?
<ruffleS> hggdh, mas tá bem bonito hein?
<Sommer> como vou gravar no DVD?
<Julinux> Rapaz, to afim de comer Ruffles, alguém ai quer
<Julinux> kk
<hggdh> Julinux: por favor, comporte-se
<ruffleS> Julinux vá morrer pra lá, maldito
<ruffleS> ahahah
<Julinux> hggdh, foi mals'
<Julinux> uashuasha
<hggdh> ruffleS: vale para ti também
<hggdh> Sommer: ISO pode ser para CD ou DVD
<Sommer> vlw
<Sommer> arrumei um DVD emprestado da vizinha boazuda rsrs
<Sommer> ja to gravando
<Sommer> espero em 30min acessar aqui via ubuntu
<Sommer> #rip  windows!
<hggdh> Sommer: linguagem, por favor. Veja !coc e as regras do canal
<Sommer> !coc
<ubotu-br> O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<Sommer> mals ae
<chouga> boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<omelete> noite
<AldoRaine> noite
<chouga> Pessoal
<chouga> Estou pensando em criar um blog sobre ubuntu
<AldoRaine> chouga, ajuda um projeto grande brother, tem blog demais sobre ubuntu já
<chouga> O foco era ajudar os iniciantes e até iniciados no ubuntu
<chouga> Eu sei que existem diversos blogs
<chouga> Mas vejo muitos defeitos
<chouga> Vejam o ubuntu sc
<AldoRaine> sim
<chouga> No começo virou febre
<AldoRaine> aponte os defeitos
<chouga> Agora..
<chouga> Quase um mês sem postar nada...
<AldoRaine> e o sempre livre ?
<CyL> chouga: Que tal ajudar no wiki do ubuntu-br.org? Todos podem editar e corrigir os defeitos à medida que forem encontrados?
<chouga> sempre livre?
<chouga> Não seria seja livre
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> Ou seria sempre update?
<AldoRaine> ops
<CyL> Smpre livre é marca de produto feminino
<chouga> rs
<AldoRaine> eu juntei os dois blogs
<AldoRaine> kkkkk
<AldoRaine> sim, seja livre
<AldoRaine> e sempre update
<chouga> ubuntu sc tinha o papo de boteco toda sexta-feira
<chouga> agora parece que acabou...
<chouga> O pessoal começa e depois para...
<chouga> eu quero muito ajudar...
<chouga> o problema é que tem o tal "grupinho" que é duro de entrar
<AldoRaine> nem me fale, sei bem da história
<CyL> chouga: Bom, acho que no wiki não tem isso não, é só se cadastrar e participar
<chouga> Não tenho tanto tempo para ir em diversos eventos para conhecer o pessoal
<chouga> eu só quero ajudar
<CyL> chouga: Eu mesmo nunca fui em nenhum evento :)
<AldoRaine> se o meu site não fosse regional eu te convidaria
<chouga> É tanto burocracia que da até desanimo.
<CyL> chouga: Vc diz para se cadastrar?
<chouga> CyL
<CyL> chouga: ?
<chouga> Eu até tentei me cadastrar, mas não consegui
<CyL> chouga: O que aconteceu?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-17
<bravosuporte> gnome2
<chouga> Tentei me cadastrar no Lauchpad e diversos contra-tempos.
<chouga> *launchpad
<chouga> até consegui mas achei chato demais...
<chouga> Para que tanta coisa?
<chouga> tantos passos
<chouga> criar um e-mail no google é mais rápido...
<CyL> chouga: Pra ser sincero eu nem me lembro de como é.
<chouga> Eu acho que deveria haver um pouco mais de atenção.
<chouga> Como querem que a comunidade ajudem, se não ajudam a comunidade?
<chouga> *ajude
<chouga> enfim...
<chouga> Eu sou do tipo que só quero que as pessoas venham e se divertam com o ubuntu.
<chouga> E vejo na comunidad muitas brigas por coisas bobas
<AldoRaine> divertir ?
<chouga> *comunidade
<chouga> sim
<AldoRaine> pede pra entrar no ubuntu games então
<AldoRaine> ;)
<chouga> usar o linux para mim não é uma alternativa e sim um hobby
<chouga> uma diversão
<chouga> eu gosto muito de usar
<CyL> chouga: Bom, eu estou tentando ajudar dando um conselho que acho relevante, que vai contribuir mais ainda. Mas é apenas um conselho.
<chouga> e quero que as pessoas também se divirtam...
<chouga> me ajuda e ajudar no wiki?
<CyL> chouga: Se estiver ao meu alcance é claro que sim. O que precisa?
<chouga> *me ajuda a contribuir na wiki?
<chouga> como começo?
<chouga> posso escrever a documentação em português...
<CyL> chouga: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<CyL> Clique em entrar
<CyL> E crie a sua conta
<AldoRaine> CyL, vc tá de OP aqui no canal ?
<CyL> AldoRaine: Sim
<AldoRaine> tem mais alguém?
<CyL> AldoRaine: Tem várias pessoas, mas porque a pergunta?
<AldoRaine> CyL, vou falar com o tiago
<AldoRaine> pra ver se eu consigo uma vaga
<CyL> AldoRaine: Se for uma vaga para ser OP, acho que ele é a pessoa mais indicada mesmo.
<CyL> AldoRaine: Ele e o hggdh
<AldoRaine> vou ver coé com ele
<CyL> chouga: Conseguiu criar a conta?
<chouga> estou indo...
<chouga> rs
<chouga> criei!
<putinele> ola sou novo no ubunto, meu pc nao pediu senha pra user, como faço pra criala? tem uma padrao? é que preciso criar o user root e nao consigo
<chouga> Você já instalou o ubuntu?
<chouga> putinele?
<CyL> putinele: No ubuntu não se 'cria' o usuário root
<CyL> chouga: Ótimo, já conseguiu fazer login no site?
<chouga> deu erro no servidor...
<CyL> chouga: Qual erro?
<chouga> Internal Server Error
<hggdh> putinele: como estás tentando usar o root?
<CyL> chouga: :/ infelizmente isso é um erro do site mesmo que precisa ser corrigido
<chouga> e agora?
<putinele_> cai, entao alguem ai sabe a senha inicial? sera q vou ter q formatar e colocar windows?
<putinele_> ta dificil
<CyL> chouga: Bom, vou reportar para o responsável e temos que aguardar uma solução
<putinele_> vou ver com algum tecnico daqui, se ele nao consegui criar senha root
<CyL> putinele_: Não há como criar a senha de root no ubuntu
<MrJOE> ola a todos gostaria de tirar yma divida com os senhores a respeito do linux ubuntu
<L88os> pode falar
<MrJOE> quando eu instalo no meu not ele funciona perfeitamente
<MrJOE> so que no dia seguinte ele não liga mais
<MrJOE> o modelo do note e um lenovo g475
<L88os> não aparece nenhuma mensagem? nada?
<MrJOE> nenhuma mensagen ele parece que vai carregar mais não inicializa
<MrJOE> o estraho que acontece so no dia seguinte
<MrJOE> no dia em que eu instalo reinicio ele varias vezes e ele funciona perfeitamente
<MrJOE> mas no dia seguinte somente carrega mas não inicialixa
<MrJOE> ja tentei outras versoes do linux e acontece a mesma coisa
<MrJOE> sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<MrJOE> vlw galera boa noite a todos
<MrJOE> irei continuar pesquisando por ai
<MrJOE> fui
<Cristianocjr> boa noite, instalei o ubuntu 10.04 LTS e não reconheceu nada de rede...
<Cristianocjr> o notebook é um toshiba satellite L645-S4032
<Cristianocjr> alguém pode me ajudar??
<Sommer> galera tenho um hd com 2 partições
<Sommer> uma tem o xp
<Sommer> e a outra só arquivos de backup
<Sommer> como instalar o ubuntu sem perder dados?
<KurtKraut> Sommer, se você precisa redimensionar as partições existentes para criar espaço não particionado para nele criar a partição do Ubuntu não deixe de antes passar o equivalente a scandisk e defrag. Um excesso de zêlo.
<Sommer> to afim mesmo de colocar outro hd novo
<Sommer> mas to ancioso pra usar o ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Sommer, então é mais fácil ainda. Apenas quando perguntado sobre onde quer instalar o GRUB ou o Bootloader, lembre-se de responder apontando para o primeiro HD ou HD principal.
<Sommer> ai terei de por meu atual hd na ide2 né
<Sommer> e o novo no id1
<Sommer> certo?
<Sommer> GRUB?
<Sommer> bootloader?
<Sommer> so leigo
<KurtKraut> Sommer, GRUB é o nome do software que surgirá durante o boot que permite que você selecione qual sistema operacional será aberto: o Windows ou o Linux.
<KurtKraut> Sommer, então ele aparecerá na tela antes dos dois.
<Sommer> hmm
<Sommer> Obg por enqnto
<Sommer> vou dormir
<Sommer> Abraço
<jhangal> Só para dizer que o linux é maravilhoso, nunca mais quero windows
<fslima0> /whoi/exit
<fslima0> :)
<fslima0> esse canal morreu
<optimusprimem>  
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoal, até amanhã
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<jhangal> Bom dia!
<anderson__> Bom dia a Todos
<anderson__> Sou novato no Linux e estou encontrando dificuldades em executar um programa que instalei
<anderson__> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<jhangal> Qual programa?
<anderson__> EFD CONTRIBUIÇÕES
<jhangal> já tentou pressionar a tecla Super e buscar pelo programa?
<jhangal> tecla super = tecla com símbolo do windows no teclado
<anderson__> vou tentar
<anderson__> não funcionou
<anderson__> o programa aparentemente esta instalado na pasta root
<maurosr> bu27
<maurosr> sorry ^
<__Zignd__> Ei galera, alguém saberia me dizer qual o preço do ingresso para o FISL?
<angkor> Galera, alguem sabe se dá pra instalar o Ubuntu em ultrabook?
<angkor> tenho um Dell inspiron 14Z 5423
<wltr> como eu crio uma particao com exatos 10GB?
<wltr> Por que quando eu crio uma particao com 10240 MB (10GB), ela  aparece com 9.8GB?
<CyL> wltr: Por que, por conta de práticas de mercado, o tamanho dos discos é medido de forma diferente
<hggdh> wltr: e por que todos filesystems trazem overhead (areas de controle, etc)
<wltr> eu retirei as areas de controle com o tune2fs -m 0
<CyL> wltr: além disso, sempre se busca o que chamamos de alinhamento nas partições de disco
<CyL> wltr: O que o hggdh é o overhead da próprio filesystem
<hggdh> wltr: retirou a maioria, mas não todas.
<CyL> *está falando
<converge> o q sao areas de controle do hd ?
<wltr> mas e` impossivel criar uma particao com exatos 10GB?
<hggdh> converge: não do HD, mas dos sistemas de arquivos
<CyL> converge: Do HD ou do FS?
<converge> CyL: hd, nunca ouvi falar disso
<converge> do FS sim
<hggdh> wltr: porvavelmente não, basta descobrir & calcular estes overheads.
<CyL> hggdh: Lembrar que nunca há como calcular com extaidão, porque o overhead também depende do tamanho dos inodes, da quantidade de arquivos e da distribuição do tamanho dos arquivos
<hggdh> converge: ambos normalmente tem; para o HD, por exemplo existem sectores reservados para remapeamento. SSDs podem reservar memória, normalmente na faixa dos 30%
<hggdh> CyL: sim, por isto eu disse "provavelmente"
<hggdh> mas, francamente, é perda de tempo
<CyL> wltr: Colocado de uma forma diferente, não é impossível criar uma partição come xatos 10 GB, mas é impossível prever se exatos 10GB de dados vão caber nesta partição
<hggdh> CyL: perfeito, muito mais bem colocado :-)
<wltr> obrigado
<Megaf> boiko, você por aqui
<boiko> Megaf: faz um certo tempo :)
<Megaf> nunca mais te vi em nenhum outro canal, achei que tinha largado o IRC
<boiko> nope, continuo na ativa :)
<SLot> ola pessoal
<SLot> alguem poderia me ajudar com um modem pci ?
<SLot> 01:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Conexant SoftK56 Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)
<SLot> seria esse cara ai
<Megaf> SLot, deveria funcionar out of the box
<SLot> Megaf, :)
<SLot> Megaf, cara nada viu, acha no lspci mas o gnome-ppp nao acha a porta
<SLot> algum comando para testar fora o gnome-ppp
<SLot> ?
<Megaf> nem ideia
<Megaf> não tem o network manager ai?
<Megaf> nas duas ultimas vezes que usei esse modem foram com Mandriva, funcionava com o Mandriva Control Center
<SLot> Megaf, cara vou ver o pacote pro network manager aqui
<SLot> e testar
<Megaf> SLot, sei nada de Ubuntu... vim aqui só ver se encontrava um pessoal da antiga
<SLot> kkkkkk
<SLot> novidade:)
<SLot> Megaf, vc sabe de q ?
<Megaf> SLot, atualmente eu sei de Debian :)
<SLot> Megaf, vai apanhar hein ;)
<Megaf> tchau
<hggdh> SLot: NetworkManager deveria ver o modem
<SLot> hggdh, nda
<SLot> hggdh, estou tentando pelo wvdial
<SLot> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.
<SLot> ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
<SLot> ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
<SLot> ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
<SLot> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7   S8
<SLot> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S9   S10  S11  S12  S13  S14  S15  S16
<SLot> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S17  S18  S19  S20  S21  S22  S23  S24
<SLot> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S25  S26  S27  S28  S29  S30  S31
<SLot> ele nao acha o modem
<SLot> mas ele esta presente no lspci
<SLot> 01:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Conexant SoftK56 Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)
<CyL> SLot: pastebin!
<CyL> !pastebin | SLot
<ubotu-br> SLot: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<SLot> CyL, pode ajudar ?!
<CyL> SLot: Neste problema em específico tenho pouca experiência, mas não faça mais isso no canal, acaba pluindo a conversa de outros!
<CyL> *poluindo
<SLot> CyL, pode deixar.
<SLot> tem seculos que nao uso modem tb
<vitorlobo> SLot, bpaste.net =]
<SLot> bom se nao podem ajudar ... blz agora essa de ficar alugando pelo bpaste ou pastebin eh foda
<carlos_> estou com uma dúvida em relação a instalação do unbutum, meu win 7 é 64 bits, qual versão dom ubuntum eu instalo a 32 ou 64?
<CyL> carlos_: Tanto faz
<carlos_> mas qual á mais recomendada atualmente? a 32 ou 64?
<CyL> SLot: Uma pequena inconveniência para uma única pessoa é melhor do que uma pequena inconveniência para várias pessoas
<hggdh> !coc | SLot
<ubotu-br> SLot: O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<hggdh> carlos_: usualmente 64 bits é melhor
<CyL> carlos_: A não ser que haja um contra indicação, vc não tem nenhum motivo para não escolher a 64bits
<SLot> blz
<SLot>  fiquem ai entao
<carlos_> ok, obrigado pela informação vou instalar a 64 bits
<dscastro> ola pessoal.
<dscastro> sou cto da Getup Cloud. quem tiver interesse em testar a plataforma é so fazer o cadastro em http://getupcloud.com
<bravosuporte> bom dia pessoal
<desole> ola, alguem poderia orientar de como posso contribuir na area de desenvolvimento.
<sebuba> !coc | SLot
<ubotu-br> SLot: O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<hggdh> sebuba: ?
<hggdh> desole: um bom início é ler http://developer.ubuntu.com
<desole> hggdh> obrigado pela dica.
<X-warrior> Galera, seguinte comprei um caddy/ssd, removi meu dvdrom, substitui o hd do notebook com o ssd, adicionei o hd do notebook no caddy e coloquei no lugar do dvdrom. Mas a minha bios (dell notebook inspiron r15) nao tem opcao de escolher qual hd eu quero dar boot, soh tem as opcoes fixas, usb, hdd, cdrom... colocando como cdrom, ele nao boota do hdd, colocando como hd ele tenta bootar do ssd que nao tem nada ainda. EU gostaria de p
<X-warrior> Alguma solucao
<X-warrior> ?
<CyL> X-warrior: Um gerenciador de boot no ssd?
<hggdh> que exigirá um boot via USB para ser instalado
<hggdh> X-warrior: parece-me que o BIOS da Dell, atualmente, mascara os dispositivos. Eu tenho um problema semelhante, que me força a desconectar o USB para um boot
<psacoutinho> alguém aqui poderia me ajudar..a melhorar a performace do wine..jogo world of warcraft..i ele tá travando muito..
<psacoutinho> boa tarde galera..alguém pode me falar como instalar o vwmare-player no ubuntu
<CyL> psacoutinho: Bom, jogar jogos numa VM é uma experiência frustrante, se é para isso que vc quer.
<psacoutinho> CyL, não não...quero pra virtualizar mesmo...e porq eu axo a performace do vmware melhor que a do virtual
<psacoutinho> CyL, as maquinas virtuais rodam mais rapido
<CyL> psacoutinho: No site deles não nenhuma documentação sobre isso?
<CyL> *não há
<psacoutinho> CyL, to baixando mais é um arquivo txt..ai não sei como fazer..
<psacoutinho> CyL, será se basta mudar a estenção de .txt para .bundle
<CyL> psacoutinho: Já tentou abrir esse arquivo txt?
<psacoutinho> CyL, obrigado pela ajuda..mais achei aqui já...muito obrigado pela atenção é ajuda
<soldado> Boa Tarde alguém sabe me dizer se a tem versão instável do ubuntu server 13.04 ?
<CyL> soldado: ?
<CyL> soldado: O que seria a versão instável do Ubuntu 13.04?
<soldado> CyL,  no site só tem a versão 12.10 para baixar então eu creio que não tenha um versão ainda podemos dizer que confiável para se baixar ...
<CyL> soldado: O ubuntu 13.04 já foi lançada oficialmente!
<soldado> CyL, eu sei mas o server nao
<CyL> soldado: Eu acabei de acessar o site com as imagens e estou vendo um link!
<CyL> soldado: Tem certeza que está falando do ubuntu?
<CyL> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso
<soldado> CyL, sim na vdd fui na confiança de um colega de trabalho que falou que nao tinha ainda ... Desculpe o incomodo e por não ter procurado antes .. Apenas acreditei em um colega de trabalho ¬¬
<soldado> Obrigado
<CyL> soldado: Disponha
<Felipe__> Olá
<tokinho> alguém sabe como se resolve o problema do cooler no notebook HP, sempre rotacionando em alta?
<JulioSaraiva> Algum admin ON?
<JulioSaraiva> tiagoscd, Meu nick ta preso, tem como derrubar ele? Julinux
<tiagoscd> JulioSaraiva: /msg NickServ release NICK SENHA
<psacoutinho> alguém indicare algum programa pra overclock em APU da amd
<Julinux> tiagoscd, valeu ;D
<tiagoscd> Julinux: não por isso :)
<guilhermegomes> galera to cm um problema alguem pode me ajudar
<CyL> !alguem | guilhermegomes
<ubotu-br> guilhermegomes: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<guilhermegomes> meu problema e no painel inicial nele não aparece nen um aplicativo e eu pesquivo e não aparece nada nen mesmo o terminal oq eu faço
<CyL> guilhermegomes: Vc fez alguma alteração que implicou nisto?
<guilhermegomes> não lembro unica coisa q fiz foi instalar o vm box pelo central de programas
<CyL> guilhermegomes: Desculpe, acabei de receber uma ligação do trabalho e vou precisar fazer uma conferência agora, não vou poder te ajudar pelo momento, mas o seu problema não parece ser difícil de resolver
<guilhermegomes> obrigado + vo continuar tentando presiso disso pra onten
<CyL> guilhermegomes: ok, só uma rápida dica
<guilhermegomes> meu problema e no painel inicial nele não aparece nen um aplicativo e eu pesquivo e não aparece nada nen mesmo o terminal oq eu faço
<psacoutinho> vai no nautilus vai na pasta do usuario...da um ctrl+h para aparecer as pastas ocultas..e apaga as pasta..assim vai recetar as configuração feitas
<psacoutinho> pode aparecer tudo normal
<guilhermegomes> onde fika nautilus sou iniciante mesmo
<psacoutinho> vai no terminal como root..e digita nautilus
<guilhermegomes> agapo tudo?
<jorge_> alguém conhece algum gadgets para mostrar o ip no desktop do ubuntu 12.04?
<psacoutinho> sim só que as que estão na pasta home
<jorge_> alguém?
<SuBmUnDo> jorge_, screenlets
<guilhermegomes> n deu certo =(
<guilhermegomes> se eu atualizar o sistema sera q resolve??w
<guilhermegomes> meu problema e no painel inicial nele não aparece nen um aplicativo e eu pesquivo e não aparece nada nen mesmo o terminal oq eu faço
<guilhermegomes> meu problema e no painel inicial nele não aparece nen um aplicativo e eu pesquivo e não aparece nada nen mesmo o terminal oq eu faço
<oThErS1dE> alguem conhece um configurador de touchpad pois instalei o ubuntu ele parou de fucionar..
<danilo> oi boa  tarde
<danilo> como fazer para poder acessar uma rede windows
<danilo> sempre solicita uma senha
<SuBmUnDo> b4cKd0oR,  tenta ai http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=28507.0
<jhonnyramone8> Boa tarde?
<jhonnyramone8> Sou novo e acredito que minha pergunta seja um pouco besta, mais vou perguntar.rs O LightDM ainda gerencia a tela de login no Ubuntu 13.04?
<jhonnyramone8> Editei o arquivo (unity-greeter.conf) porem não obtive resultado, somente no 12.10 obtive sucesso
<hggdh> jhonnyramone8: ligthdm está lá ativo
<jhonnyramone8> Acredito que sim, não sei dizer .rs como posso testar?
<jhonnyramone8> Verifiquei que existe um processo rodando para ele
<b3CkDoOr> galera é o seguinte eu instalei o vmware de boa..mais quando fui rodar ele ficou pedindo pra instalar um kernel.
<b3CkDoOr> alguém já viu esse erro
<hggdh> b4cKdOoR: exata mensagem de erro, por favor
<b4cKdOoR> before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and load into the running kernel...Kernel Headers 3.8.0-21-genrec
<Italo> Boa tarde
<Italo> Alguem pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<Italo> Alguem disponível?
<hggdh> b4cKdOoR: estão faltando os módulos do kernel para o VMWare. Mas não uso VMWare, não sei, exactamente, o que deves fazer
<hggdh> !alguem | Italo
<ubotu-br> Italo: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Italo> Ainda não tenho Ubuntu, sou um decepcionado usuario do windows 7. Cansado de atualizações medíocres e problemas de inicialização.
<Italo> Estou baixando o ubuntu e pretendo instalar sozinho, a instalação irá apagar o windows 7? Os arquivos serão deletados?
<Italo> (Meus arquivos pessoais)
<hggdh> Italo: tens ambas as opções. Podes instalar o Ubuntu apagando o Windows, ou instalar o Ubuntu *também*.
<Italo> Se eu instalar concomitantemente aos windows, o ubuntu pode reconhecer os arquivos salvos no windows? Ou serão coisas separadas quanto a isso?
<hggdh> o Ubuntu verá o disco do Windows (o disco será montado como um NTFS)
<Italo> Muito obrigado
<Italo> Pela ajuda
<b4cKdOoR> Italo, eu tinha o windows no meu note..antes quando eu instalava o linux..ele não montava a partição windows,era maior saco...hoje basta instalar o windows que ele reconhece e monta automaticamente..sem problema nem um..
<lander> oi
<b4cKdOoR> hj estar muito facil de usar linux..i esetou gostando muitoooooo
<lander> baixei mas como intalar?
<lander> alguem me ensina:
<b4cKdOoR> lander, é igual ao windows...grava num cd..da boot..ai é só corre pro abraço
<lander> valeu b4cKdOoR brigadaço!!!! abração
<b4cKdOoR> olha aqui http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<b4cKdOoR> baixa o manual...e da uma olhada antes
<b4cKdOoR> galera tem algum grupo do linux ai em aberto...quero participar de um grupo no qual me mantenha ativo e por dentro de tudo que acontece
<b4cKdOoR> algum grupo pra LPI
<Sommer> Boa noite galera
<Sommer> tenho no pc um hd com 2 partições
<Sommer> numa o win xp e na outra só backup
<Sommer> na instalação do ubuntu a 1ª opção é instalar sobre o xp
<Sommer> o q tiver na 2ª partiçao será mantido?
<Sommer> parece óbvio; porem sou apenas um usuario comum de windows
<chouga> boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Sommer> sei só formatar e instalar o xp
<Sommer> preciso chouga
<chouga> manda meu caro
<Sommer> 20:17] <Sommer> tenho no pc um hd com 2 partições [20:17] <Sommer> numa o win xp e na outra só backup [20:18] <Sommer> na instalação do ubuntu a 1ª opção é instalar sobre o xp [20:19] <Sommer> o q tiver na 2ª partiçao será mantido?
<chouga> o que queres fazer?
<Sommer> [20:17] <Sommer> tenho no pc um hd com 2 partições
<Sommer> numa o win xp e na outra só backup
<Sommer>  na instalação do ubuntu a 1ª opção é instalar sobre o xp
<chouga> bem, se você instalar o ubuntu "ao lado do windows”  ele apenas adicionará o ubuntu em uma partição e manterá seus arquivos do windows.
<Sommer> não quero manter o windows
<chouga> quer apenas o ubuntu?
<Sommer> sim
<chouga> que ótima escolha!
<Sommer> meu medo é instalar sobre o windows e perder  todos os dados da outra partição
<chouga> sem problemas
<chouga> Isso é facilmente solucionado
<chouga> Você apenas deve formatar a partição que esta instalado o windows
<chouga> sugiro que leia este e-book:
<chouga> http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<chouga> baixe e leia com atenção...
<chouga> ele vai ajudar bastante você...
<chouga> E também tem uma parte que só "fala" sobre instalação personalizada.
<chouga> Que com certeza é o seu caso...
<chouga> Sommer?
<chouga> morreu?
<chouga> Enfim...
<chouga> Já que ele morreu, acho que não precisará de ajuda...
<chouga> Alguém (vivo) precisa de ajuda?
<pyxulin> preciso instalar claro 3g no ubuntu, reconhoceu o modem e nao conecta
<chouga> qual é a sua versão?
<pyxulin> 13.04
<chouga> ok, podes tirar print?
<pyxulin> da configuração do modem?
<chouga> não
<chouga> do sistema
<chouga> reconhecendo o modem
<chouga> para ver o que é...
<chouga> pyxulin?
<pyxulin> to olhando a configuração
<chouga> ok
<Sommer> mals ae chouga
<Sommer> tava vendo o face viajei aqui
<pyxulin> reconheu e tudo, so nao sei ode se conecta no 3g claro
<chouga> me mande um print
<chouga> ficará mais fácil...
<pyxulin> sim, como se faz o print?
<chouga> Aperte PrtScn no teclado...
<chouga> Depois entre no site:http://imageshack.us/
<chouga> Faça upload de sua imagem e passe o link.
<yangm> panel para hospedagem web que funcione no ubuntu, conhecem?
<yangm> *painel
<yangm> que não seja tão caro quanto o cpanel, por favor
<chouga> conseguiu pyxulin?
<pyxulin> como se recorta a imagem? saiu print inteiro
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-18
<optimusprimem> pyxulin, você pode utilizar o software como por exemplo o Gimp
<pyxulin> sim, vou procurar
<pyxulin> ok estou baixando Gimp
<pyxulin> o link imagesack.us tem que cadastrar...nao sou cadastrado
<chouga> não precisa cadastrar.
<pyxulin> bom, estou meio sem saber mexer direito nos programas, mesmo assim muito obrigado pela ajuda, vou descansar amanha vejo com calma
<pyxulin> imageshack é so caregar a imagem e mais nada, sem cadastrar mesmo
<pyxulin> e como compartilha, ou seja como vcs vao saber quel é a imagem correta que foi enviado para imageshack
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<KurtKraut> robson, você é o 'robs'? Já usou esse nickname antes?
<robson> nao sempre usei robson
<KurtKraut> robson, ah okay. Obrigado.
<Nando> Olá Galera Um boa noite a todos aqui presentes
<Nando> eu gostaria de saber como instalar Ubuntu no meu Android
<KurtKraut> Nando, se entendi http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android direito, não é algo que você instala por vontade própria e sim algo que o fabricante do seu aparelho coloca no aparelho na fábrica.
<Nando> humm achei que seria algo instalado
<LEO> ola. gente
<L88os> ola
<LEO> aconteceu comigo hj , um negocio estranho , instalei o ubuntu atualizado no pc no meu cliente na maquina tem um usb wiless d-link , acesso a rede de normal autentica tudo certinho , quando reinicio o pc não segura a configuração da placa de rede wireless, tenho que autenticar tudo denovo sempre,
<LEO> alguem ja pegou isso .. ?
<LEO> ja verifiquei a opção , conectar automaticamente e não resolveu...
<L88os> quando faço login pela conta de convidado, acontece isso. mas na minha conta normal não.
<LEO> estranho éh que estou logado como admin.. e fiz de tudo .. atéh configurar rede manual  e nada.
<robson> galera, quem acompanhava o papo de buteco? Bora faze uma campanha pra que ele volte, derrepente contribuir de alguma forma, sei que não e facil ter que abrir mão de muita coisa pro projeto acontecer, mais sem duvida ajuda muita gente no mundo linux
<yangm> alguém aqui mexe com cpanel?
<KurtKraut> yangm, infelizmente sim.
<yangm> KurtKraut, eu estou tendo um problema sinistro
<yangm> KurtKraut, se eu acesso meuhost:2086, ele redireciona para https://meuhost:2087
<yangm> mas se eu colocar meuhost:2087, ele redireciona para https://ip-10-0-0-120:2087/
<yangm> KurtKraut, instalei na amazon
<KurtKraut> yangm, esse é o problema. Na Amazon, a máquina virtual não possui o IP público na placa de rede e sim o IP local
<KurtKraut> yangm, e o cPanel não entendi bem isso. Você terá que procurar documentação específica de como contornar isso para poder usar cPanel em Amazon EC2
<yangm> KurtKraut, eu configurei a instalação com os meus dois ips públicos
<yangm> se eu acessar https://meuhost:2087 eu consigo gerenciar normalmente
<KurtKraut> yangm, mas ao digitar o comando ifconfig, os IPs públicos aparecem?
<yangm> KurtKraut, o primeiro, no eth0 é o interno
<yangm> depois vem 2 interfaces virtuais, com os ips públicos
<KurtKraut> yangm, então não entendi o problema. Você disse que que dá para gerenciar normalmente usando https://seuhost:2087
<KurtKraut> Qual é o problema então
<KurtKraut> ?
<yangm> KurtKraut, se eu não colocar https ele manda pra aquele endereço
<yangm> eu tenho medo que a raiz desse problema possa interferir com outras coisas...
<KurtKraut> yangm, e qual o problema disso? O painel não funciona, o login e senha não é acessível?
<yangm> KurtKraut, exemplo: https://meuhost:2087 entra, loga normalmente
<yangm> http://meuhost:2087 redireciona para o ip interno
<KurtKraut> yangm, numa das configurações do cPanel/WHM feita via web mesmo você indica em qual placa de rede está a internet
<KurtKraut> yangm, será que não está marcada a primeira placa de rede que é a que possui o IP de LAN?
<yangm> KurtKraut, estou trocando o hostname
<yangm> atualizei o ip e os ns
<yangm> vou reininciar e ver se resolve
<yangm> KurtKraut, semper que eu entro no resolver config ele sempre reseta minhas configurações e deixa o ip interno como resolvedor primário
<yangm> de dns
<KurtKraut> yangm, como eu te falei, existem especificidades de rodar cPanel em Amazon EC2. Eu sugiro você procurar tutoriais a respeito.
<yangm> KurtKraut, ok, mas isso é estranho, pois eu peguei na amazon uma imagem que já vinha com cpanel
<CMathe> boa noite a todos
<Denis_> alguém pode me dizer se posso fazer instalação do ubuntu através do pen drive? Qual o tipo de arquivo devo formatar o pen drive? Obrigado!!!
<Aluno> bom dia
<optimusprimem>  
<rock_doido> rodr1go
<install> Software-livre
<install> Vish
<install> Boiei
<b3CkDoOr> bom dia galera alguém pode me dizer como eu posso instalar o AMD Catalyst 13.1
<chouga> bom dia pessoal!
<L88os> bom dia
<chouga> Estou aqui para tentar ajuda-los, por isso, alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Jean> olá
<L88os> olá
<b3CkDoOr> galera como instalar o ultima versão do catalyst da amd
<chouga> Baixe do site da própria AMD.
<chouga> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<wellington_> bom dia ! quero comprar um pente de memoria ram . sabem me dizer se tem algum problema usar uma ram 667 e 800 juntas ? se causa algum tipo de conflito ?
<chouga> depende...
<chouga> É DDR3?
<wellington_> ddr2
<chouga> Para qual placa?
<wellington_>  G31T-M7 (V1.0)
<chouga> quanto ira pagar?
<wellington_> 35
<wellington_> é de 1gb
<chouga> Atenção a uma coisa...
<chouga> Foram feitas diversas revisões na placa...
<chouga> Muitas vezes essas revisões corrigem erros graves de desempenho e compatibilidade.
<chouga> Por isso eu recomendaria pegar a última versão.
<chouga> Você quer usar para quê?
<wellington_> outra placa mãe ?
<chouga> Não necessariamente.
<chouga> Não conheço esta placa (compro sempre Giagbyte), por isso não posso falar mal.
<wellington_> quero usar pra poder usar meu ubuntu tranquilamente abrindo vários programas.
<wellington_> a placa é ecs
<wellington_> caso queira ver http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=897&MenuID=1&LanID=12
<chouga> Entretanto, vendo no site da própria ECS vi que esta placa tem até revisão 7.
<chouga> E você quer comprar a revisão 1.
<chouga> Entendeu?
<chouga> Quem comprar? Compre!
<chouga> Mas, recomendo que compre a última revisão.
<chouga> entendeu?
<wellington_> talvez vc não esteja entendendo. quero comprar apenas um pente de memoria ram
<chouga> Eu sei meu caro...
<chouga> Mas o pente será encaixado aonde?
<chouga> Se você já tiver a placa tudo bem...
<chouga> Pode comprar qualquer DDR2 até 800 MHz
<wellington_> eu tenho a placa. estou usando ela agora. minha duvida é sobre a frequencia da memoria RAM
<chouga> Ahh
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Pode comprar qualquer DDR2 até 800 MHz
<chouga> Entretanto, se tiveres um pente com frequência diferente, o clock será reduzido.
<wellington_> ela funciona junto com a 667 ? sem problema ?
<chouga> sim
<chouga> Mas o clock será reduzido
<chouga> Mas vai funcionar
<chouga> Só tome cuidado com determinadas marcas.
<wellington_> hum . então deixa quieto. vou procurar por uma da mesma frequencia. sabe, no ubuntu, como posso ver a frequencia da ram sem ter que abrir o gabinete ?
<chouga> Qual sua versão?
<Kazenin_> wellington_, usando o cpu-g
<wellington_> ubuntu 13.04
<Kazenin_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpug/
<chouga> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<chouga> Só digitar isso no terminal.
<chouga> ou isso: sudo lshw
<chouga> Esse é muito mais completo.
<wellington_> chouga,  ia usar esse comando q vc disse mas to usando esse >> sudo dmidecode | less    se não achar, uso o seu
<wellington_> não encontrei informação sobre a frequencia em nenhum dos comando
<wellington_> Kazenin_, obrigado
<wellington_> chouga, vou abrir o pc amanha e olho direto na placa.
<wellington_> alguem tem um cooler que dê numa placa gforce 9400 ? p vender ?
<obli> sou leigo em linux, e to tentando seguir um tutorial de como jogar league of legendes no linux, mas bem no fim esta dando algo de errado, alguem por favor pode me ajudar?
<obli> boa tarde todos
<cangussu-br> obli, tenta instalar o LoL usando o PlayOnLinux
<cangussu-br> foi assim que eu instalei no meu
<obli> colega me chama no particular
<Kazenin_> wellington_, deu certo ?
<wellington_> Kazenin_,  vou olhar direto na placa. não consegui visualizar
<phbernardo> Boa tarde... Alguem pode me ajudar???
<phbernardo> estou com uma duvida de como instalar o Java no Ubunto
<wellington_> vou olhar amanha e comprar a memoria no ml. 2gb não ta dando p usar o pc direito. algumas poucas abas no chromium e a memoria vai embora
<chouga> pode "dizer" phbernardo
<chouga> qual é a sua dúvida?
<phbernardo> baixei o java para instalar o programa de nota fiscal
<chouga> e?
<phbernardo> e não consegui instalar sou novato no linux...
<chouga> sem problemas meu caro
<phbernardo> valeu
<chouga> Primeiramente seja muito bem vindo!
<phbernardo> Muito Obrigado...
<chouga> Vou tntar lhe ajudar..
<chouga> *tentar
<phbernardo> pelas condolencias
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> bem, queres fazer o que exatamente?
<phbernardo> instalar o programa de nota fiscal...
<phbernardo> ele precisa do java instalado..
<chouga> me passa o link por favor?
<phbernardo> ja fiz o download ...
<chouga> me passa o link
<chouga> da página do "prograna de nota fiscal"
<chouga> ok?
<phbernardo> só um instante..
<phbernardo> http://www.emissornfe.fazenda.sp.gov.br/
<phbernardo> a partir dai vc clica em Download e instalação do Software Emissor NF-e 2.2.13
<phbernardo> ai ele pede para baixar o java ... já feito tambem
<phbernardo> me aparecem dois tipos de download ... ja fiz os dois...
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Já sei o que você deve fazer...
<chouga> Sabe abrir o terminal?
<phbernardo> não
<chouga> Qual sua versão do ubuntu?
<phbernardo> 13.04
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Aperte Ctrl + Alt + T
<phbernardo> ok
<phbernardo> abril
<phbernardo> abriu
<chouga> cole isto: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<chouga> e aperte Enter
<chouga> Irá pedir sua senha
<chouga> Digite-a (Ela não irá aparecer, não se preucupe)
<phbernardo> coloquei
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> Depois de digitada a senha aperte enter
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> Foi?
<phbernardo> sim
<chouga> agora cole isto: sudo apt-get update
<chouga> Provavelmente não irá pedir mais a senha..
<phbernardo> ok feito
<YanGM> qual ferramenta eu posso utilizar para criar um pendrive com ubuntu que de boot usando efi?
<chouga> esta carregando diversas "palavras"?
<phbernardo> sim .. ja foram
<chouga> agora cole isto: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<chouga> Saia do seu navegador
<YanGM> java... está ai algo realmente enrolado de se instalar
<phbernardo> ok feito ...
<chouga> Saiu?
<phbernardo> sim...
<chouga> O navegador precisa ser fechado
<chouga> Pois ele instalará um plugin nele
<YanGM> chouga: conhece algum método para instalar ubuntu usando efi via pendrive?
<phbernardo> deu impossivel encontrar os pacotes... oracle
<chouga> Só um momento..
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> Pronto
<chouga> faça isso: sudo sh -c “echo ‘deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all’ >> /etc/apt/sources.list”
<chouga> cole isto no terminal
<phbernardo> permissão negada
<phbernardo> não me foi permitido...
<chouga> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 5CB26B26 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-sun-jre
<chouga> cole isto
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> foi?
<chouga> esta baixando?
<phbernardo> ainda não... acho que colei tudo...
<phbernardo> é a partir de onde??
<chouga> cole TUDO
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 5CB26B26 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-sun-jre
<phbernardo> ta baixando
<chouga> ok
<chouga> pronto
<chouga> este comando vai baixar e instalar o java automaticamente.
<phbernardo> ok... me responda uma coisa???
<chouga> Lembre de fechar o navegador até acabar
<phbernardo> por que é tão complicado, fazer as coisas no linux...
<chouga> na verdade não é
<chouga> Pensa desta forma...
<phbernardo> é sim, pois no windows eu clico no instalador e tudo acontece...
<phbernardo> goste da central de programas que tornou a coisa mais facil, porem o java não entrou no instalador e ai babou tudo..
<chouga> Se um médico, um policial e um advogado virem um acidente, o quê cada um irá pensar?
<chouga> Provavelmente o médico pensará:
<chouga> "A quem vou socorrer"?
<phbernardo> eu acredito que o medico em soorrer  o policial em ver o culpado e o advogado em roubar alguem
<chouga> O policial pensará:
<phbernardo> o medico vai socorrer
<chouga> "Quem foi o culpado?"
<chouga> E o advogado:
<Katia> boas tarde perginta como deixo o ambiente do ubuntu mais leve
<chouga> "Quem posso defender?"
<chouga> Da mesma forma é o LInux
<phbernardo> o ADv vai querer roubar alguem... Rsrs
<phbernardo> sim
<chouga> Se você usa o sistema como um usuário Windows pensará:
<chouga> Por que ele é tão difícil?
<chouga> Se você usa como um usuário Linux pensará:
<chouga> Por que ele é sinistro?
<Katia> auguen pode me ajuda como deixo o anbiente grafico do ubuntu mais leve, meu pc e fraco
<chouga> Por que ele é tão sinistro?
<chouga> Quando compilei meu primeiro programa me senti um gênio...
<phbernardo> imagino
<chouga> Mas quando alguém não consegue instalar um programa no Windows é porque a pessoa é....
<chouga> Deixa quieto...
<chouga> rs
<Java_Nunes> alguém pode testar o meu servidor por favor? Meu IP é 177.9.179.5 , entrem pelo ssh, senh admin, usuario admin
<phbernardo> os Adm de sistemas dizem  que ele é feito por ADMs para ADMs e chouga ue o usuário normal não deveria se aventurar
<chouga> Mas no final de tudo, a culpa não é do Linux
<Katia> S.O.S MEU PC E FRACO COMO DEIXO O ANBIENTE GRAFICO DO UBUNTU MAIS LEVE
<phbernardo> eu trabalho com windows desde o 3.11
<Java_Nunes> vc que usou win3.11 , oq acha da porcaria do windows 8?
<phbernardo> trabalho com rede windows...  desde 95
<chouga> Muitas empresas simplesmente não portam seus softwares para Linux
<chouga> Tornando o processo muito difícil
<phbernardo> e sempre tive curiosidade de trabalhar com linux...
<chouga> Mas esse quaddro esta mudando
<chouga> *quadro
<phbernardo> espero...
<chouga> Tenho diversos jogos hoje..
<Java_Nunes> phbernardo,  vc gosta de dar cu?
<chouga> O que era o principal defeito do Linux
<phbernardo> eu acho muito interessante e mais seguro tambem trabalhar com linux
<chouga> Hoje temos Counter Strike rodando nativamente no Ubuntu
<chouga> Algo que era sonho de muitos gamers anos atrás
<phbernardo> concordo...
<Java_Nunes> chouga, vc nao tem andry bird pra OpenBSD
<Java_Nunes> eu acho que vocês já tiveram um relacionamento sexual nao é?
<chouga> Java_Nunes?
<Java_Nunes> diga chongas
<phbernardo> como posso me aventurar no mundo linux???
<chouga> Só um momento phbernardo
<phbernardo> ok
<chouga> Java_Nunes
<Java_Nunes>  alguém pode testar o meu servidor por favor? Meu IP é 177.9.179.5 , entrem pelo ssh, senh admin, usuario admin
<chouga> Não entendi a sua colocação
<optimusprimem> chouga,
<Java_Nunes> eu não andei colocando nada em vc para vc procurar uma "colocação"
<optimusprimem> entre no #ubuntu-br-doc
<chouga> O que relacionamento sexual tem a ver com usar Linux ou discutir sobre?
<phbernardo> deixa pra lá... muito obrigado por sua ajuda...
<phbernardo> relacionamento sexual ???  de que ??
<Java_Nunes> muito, todo sexo começa com um papinho bobo, do tipo: como está o tempo? vc usa Linux ou Freebsd?
<phbernardo> não entendi...quem falou isso foi o Java Nunes..
<Java_Nunes> phbernado vá usar o seu windows 8, credo;
<b3CkDoOr> galera alguém me ajuda a instalar a atualização do catalyst da amd..axei alguns tutoriais mais nem servil..
<chouga> phbernardo, eu me referi ao Java_Nunes  quando escrevi isto.
<optimusprimem> Java_Nunes,  isso está off-topic, usem o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<chouga> Não estou "dizendo" que foi você
<chouga> né?
<phbernardo> me desculpe...  mas eu pessei que estavamos em um forum com pessoas eduacas e cordias e com um minimo de intelecto, porem eu vejo que temos idiotas presntes nesta sala....
<Java_Nunes> né?
<chouga> idiotas?
<Katia> auguen me ajuda porfavo
<Java_Nunes> Mulher em IRC e ainda de Linux  = homem querendo ser ajudado kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<phbernardo> muito oubrigado pela sua ajuda Chouga, mas o cara chega com um papo deste deve ter no maxim o 14 anos de idade, e eu não estou aqui para isso
<optimusprimem> Katia, qual dúvida ?
<b3CkDoOr> galera alguém me ajuda a instalar a atualização do catalyst da amd..axei alguns tutoriais mais nem serviu :(
<chouga> phbernardo,
<phbernardo> isso aqui é um forum de de nivel tecnico não um bate papo da uol...
<Katia> tenho un net book fraco so que o anbiente do ubuntu e pesado como deixo ele mais leve
<chouga> Deixemos o Java_Nunes de lado.
<Java_Nunes> phbernardo, tenho 14 anos e tenho 25 disquetes aqui do windows 3.11 pra enfiar em vc
<optimusprimem> phbernardo, era o que eu ia falar, obrigado
<chouga> Voltemos a sua dúvida...
<chouga> operador
<phbernardo> Chouga Muito obrigado pela sua atenção.
<Java_Nunes> phbernardo, vamos então falar do entrelaçamento do nivel de proteção virtual dos processadoers baseados no 386?
<phbernardo> ja resouveu minha duvida.
<optimusprimem> Katia, você pode instalar o Lxde
<Katia> como fasso isso
<optimusprimem> Katia, http://lxde.org/pt-br
<b3CkDoOr> optimusprimem, axo que ela pode instalar o gnome 2
<optimusprimem> isso pode ser também uma boa
<b3CkDoOr> optimusprimem, melhor pra usar
<chouga> Algum moderador na sala?
<optimusprimem> hggdh,
<optimusprimem> b3CkDoOr, sem dúvida, tem uma gama maior
<bravo> Boa Tarde Comunidade. Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 via pen no meu notbook. Instalação perfeita a não ser pela net. Ele não reconhece minha wirles. Tem algum wiki que eu possa ler para solucionar esse problema de configuração da net no ubuntu? Grato galera.
<b3CkDoOr> optimusprimem, conheço muita gente que não suportou o unity e instalou o gnome 2 mesmo...
<chouga> bravo,
<Katia> muito obrigada a todos pela ajuda, t+
<chouga> Já viu os "drives adicionais"?
<b3CkDoOr> alguém aqui já instalou a ultima versão do catalyst da amd
<dfo1977> olá
<dfo1977> é o meu primeiro acesso no chat
<Java_Nunes> hummm
<dfo1977> alguém sabe como colocar o som no ubuntu quando o video é HDMI?
<bravo> Chouga, essa é a configuração que coloco via terminal?
<hggdh> @kban --host Java_Nunes nao adianta
<omelete> dfo1977,  tem q mudar nas opçoes de audio ou no player de video
<b3CkDoOr> ninguém aqui usa AMD
<chouga> eu uso
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, vc já atualizou o catalyst
<chouga> Não
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, qual versão que vc usa
<dfo1977> Omelete, eu tentei fazer isso, mas não existe opção de HDMI nas opções de audio.
<dfo1977> encontrei um script na internet mas não funcionou.
<phbernardo> chouga... !!!
<phbernardo> gostaria de lhe falar...
<chouga> pode "falar"
<phbernardo> é por isso que profissionais mais antigos não migram para o linux
<bravo> Chouga, não consegui entender sua resposta. São códigos para colocar no terminal?
<chouga> Não concordo com sua afirmação
<phbernardo> por causa de "adolecentes" de mente minima  que não conseguem discernir o que é uma cisa e oputra
<chouga> Conheço DIVERSAS entidades que migraram para o Linux depois de muito tempo com o Windows
<phbernardo> coisa e outra
<chouga> Nasa
<chouga> Google
<phbernardo> sim concordo...
<chouga> Exército brasileiro
<chouga> Petrobras
<chouga> quer mais?
<phbernardo> mas vc viu como aquele seu "colega" me tratou a mim e a vc??
<b3CkDoOr> Katia, http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-o-gnome-classico-3-8-gnome-3-8
<chouga> China
<phbernardo> não é isso que estou falando...
<chouga> Estação espacial Russa
<chouga> Meu caro
<chouga> Pessoas ignorantes existem em qualquer lugar
<chouga> Tanto lá quanto aqui
<chouga> E nem usuário Linux ele é
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, NASA
<phbernardo> Gaças a Deus, que não...
<chouga> Mapeei a ip dele
<chouga> Usa Windows Xp Service Pack 2
<chouga> Ele é o famoso "fala muito, faz nada"
<phbernardo> entendi...
<b3CkDoOr> usa XP ainda
<b3CkDoOr> aff
<phbernardo>  mais uma vez muitpo obrigado...
<chouga> SEm problemas
<phbernardo> espero que possa entrar neste forum outras vezes ate para ajudar as pessoas, como fui ajudado hoje
<chouga> Eu tento entrar sempre que posso
<chouga> JavaNunes, é melhor tomar cuidado.
<phbernardo> sou profissional de informatica a 15 anos e trabalho com windows.. e gostaria muito de aprender a trabalahr com linux...
<phbernardo> por isso do meu interesse ...
<chouga> Eu até os meus 16 anos usei Windows (triste lembrança)
<chouga> Desde então uso LInux
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, vc tem LPI
<chouga> Hoje estou com 18 kkk
<phbernardo> ate para poder passar isso para meus cleintesd e divulgar o S.O.
<phbernardo> então... por isso que estamos levando um popo descente..
<phbernardo> tenho 46 anos...
<hggdh> @kban --user JavaNunes
<phbernardo> tenho uma carteira de mais 30 acleintes...
<phbernardo> deixa pra lá... forte abraço...
<bravo> chouga...creio que seja um comando aquele que vc me passou. Cara, novato na comunidade linux. Instalei agora, venho do windows e nada conheço. Estou aki no forum da comunidade lendo como configurar a internet do ubuntu. Mas sabe me dizer se isso é normal, esse problema?
<chouga> Pessoal
<chouga> Quem estiver conversando comigo me deem 5 minutos
<chouga> Estou resolvendo um problema qui em casa
<b3CkDoOr> bravo, faz um apt-get upgrade
<chouga> *aqui
<chouga> Já vou voltar!
<phbernando_> Heil JavaNunes seus filhos de puta! ahahahahahaha
<phbernando_> JavaNunes é o terror
<bravo> b3CkDo0r, será que executando um apt-get consigo resolver esse problema de rede cara?
<bravo> Vou tentar aki
<phbernando_> entrando pelo samba em mim ahahahahahaha
<phbernando_> ele usa o samba
<phbernando_> JAVANUNES
<bravo> b3CkDo0r, ok...rsrsrs. Usei o comando, mas qual pacote eu uso para instalar? Nem que pacote é....kkkkkkk
<bravo> b3CkDo0r, isso é um endereço de internet? c95f5d81@gateway/web/freenode/ip.201.95.93.129
<phbernando_> JavaNunes disse que foi aprovada a lei que se um homem passar a mão em uma mulher, é considerado um estupro
<chouga> JavaNunes é moleque.
<chouga> Apesar de estar usando Linux é péssimo exemplo pra comunidade.
<phbernando_> é nada, a lei foi aprovada, se vc relar numa mulher, nao é mais atentado ao pudor, é estupro
<chouga> Tá certo
<chouga> Então não posso mais ir trabalhar
<chouga> O metro deveria deixar de existir
<chouga> Onibus também
<phbernando_> mas em fim,  nao entende de mulher mesmo, o seu negócio é ficar em chat de linux ahahahahaha
<phbernando_> quero ver a mulherada acusar viado de estupro ahahahahaha
<chouga> Meu caro, a questão não é essa
<phbernando_> nao sou seu caro.
<chouga> Enfim
<chouga> Não "digo" mais nada também
<phbernando_> ainda por cima, escreve errado
<phbernando_> JavaNunes , o terror de santos guarujá
<Guest68199> @kban phbernando_
<CyL> chouga: O Exército Brasileiro não "adotou" o linux
<jkswkr> alguem pode me explicar pq toda vez que eu ento instalar o ubuntu meu pc trava
<_phbernando> oi
<_phbernando> JavaNunes é o poder
<CyL> @kban _phbernando
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<CyL> @kban _phbernando
<phbernando___> oi
<phbernando___> ahahahahahahaha
<phbernando___> JavaNunes é o poder
<phbernando___> oh dona flor e seus dois maridos
<bravo> Chouga, será que eu reinstalando o ubuntu na máquina, consigo resolver esse problema de rede?
<CyL> @kban phbernando___
<bravo> Não tem como eu efetuar um up to date..sem net. E o pior é que nem windows tenho mais. Se não baixava a versão mais nova do ubuntu e talvez resolveria esse problema.
<Chouga2> javanunes é o poder
<Chouga2> reinstala a buceta da sua mae com apt-get
<chouga> Moderador
<Chouga2> aquela vagabunda do sexo fedido
<CyL> @kban chouga2
<chouga> Tem pessoas usando meu nick para me difamar
<CyL> chouga: Ele está entrando com o nick de praticamente qualquer um aqui
<CyL> chouga: Um baita dum trouble maker
<Cyll> JAVANUNES É O PODER
<Cyll> bucetinha de jesus
<CyL> @kban Cyll
<Kazenin_> oO
<hggdh> chouga: n~ao preste atenção nele, é tudo que ele quer
<CyL> hggdh: Eu acabei de entrar no #freenode, ele está chamando os usuários no pvt
<CyL> hggdh: Vou precisar sair, vc assume?
<hggdh> os usuários devem ou usar /ignore, ou usar /mode +R para bloquear mensagens de usuários não registrados no freenode
<hggdh> CyL: eu estou aqui, podes it
<hggdh> s/it/ir/
<ubotu-br-> JavaNunes é o poder
<ubotu-br-> FILHOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bravo> Chouga, cara e esse irc na página da comunidade tem o nome de suporte técnico. Se tá é louco cara. Carniça isso ai!!!!!!. To fora dessa comunidade Ubuntu.
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: para bloquear mensagens não solicitadas em PVT, use (1) /ignore <nick>, ou (2) /mode +R para bloquear usuários não registrados
<hggdh> bravo: é suporte de comunidade. Quanto pagaste pelo Ubuntu?
<chouga> Ele não é
<chouga> <chouga> Só esta usando nick parecido para confundir as pessoas a pensarem nisso
<bravo> CARNIÇA FILHÃO!!!! O Barato sai caro!!! Grato pela atenção de vcs.....bucetinha de jesus...como vcs são civilizados. Parabéns!!!!
<d70> chouga: não tem como anexar esses outros nicks ao ubotu-br ?
<chouga> não entendi sua pergunta
<d70> chouga: cada usuario da freenode pode ter varios nicks, basta anexar a conta
<chouga> os nick que ele estava usando são parecidos, não iguais
<chouga> olha o nome do operador
<chouga> obotu-br
<chouga> olha o nome que ele usou
<chouga> obotu-br-
<hggdh> bravo: mostraste tanta civilidade quanto os outros. Não foi correto.
<chouga> parecido, não igual
<d70> sim
<chouga> Ignorem ele
<chouga> Deve ser aqueles moloques que se acham os caras só porque usam uma distro Linux considerada "difícil" como Debian ou Slackware
<chouga> Ele por exemplo usa Debian
<chouga> Péssimo exemplo para comunidade
<chouga> Deve estar aqui com outro nick
<chouga> Ahm
<chouga> Só uma coisa Java
<d70> aff, mas moleque enjoa rapido, o negocio é ignorar mesmo.
<chouga> Lembra quando eu falei pra você tomar cuidado?
<chouga> Pois é
<chouga> Tango Down pra você
<chouga> Resolve agora grande hacker
<hggdh> chouga: basta.
<chouga> Não aguento isso op
<chouga> Você sabe como eu me comporto
<chouga> Só venho aqui pra ajudar
<chouga> o cara vem e me xinga ainda tentar tenta comprometer o meu sistema com ping e ssh
<hggdh> para que dar corda?
<chouga> Eu falei pra ele parar
<chouga> Não parou
<chouga> Tango Down
<hggdh> chouga: bloqueie o /ctcp
<chouga> O cara chegou e me perguntou: Por que você esta me xingando?
<chouga> O cara estava usando meu nick para xingar as pessoa
<chouga> *pessoas
<lsddd> rodr1go
<nando> Boa Tarde Galera
<chouga> Boa tarde nando!
<nando> gostaria de saber como baixar em Torrent no Ubuntu
<nando> :D
<chouga> qual versão e arquitetura?
<omelete> vc qr baixar o ubuntu via torrent ou um app pra baixar torrent?
<nando> onde eu posso ver??
<nando> eu acho que é a ultima
<nando> um app
<nando> pra baixar torrent
<chouga> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<chouga> Você usa Linux ou Windows?
<nando> Linux
<nando> A ultima versão do Ubuntu
<chouga> Qual distro?
<nando> Ubuntu
<chouga> Você já tem um programa nativo para baixar via torrent, o Transmission.
<chouga> Vai no dash e digita Transmission
<nando> eu estou usando o Gnome
<nando> aii eu vou em aplicativos
<nando> e depois em internet near??
<nando> aii la vai esta o Transmission
<chouga> acho que sim
<nando> ok
<nando> eu estou usando 13.4 Ubuntu
<chouga> no ubuntu já vem o Transmission
<nando> então eu posso baixar qualquer arquivo em torrent via o Transmission
<chouga> No Gnome também
<nando> ??
<nando> ok
<chouga> sim
<nando> vei tem como eu te add no face??
<nando> aii fica mais facil a comunicação
<chouga> Não tenho facebook
<nando> hum ok
<nando> e-mail
<nando> ?
<chouga> para?
<nando> quanto tiver alguma duvida achar alguem mais rapido
<chouga> rs
<nando> que possa mandar linkins algo do tipo
<nando> novidades
<chouga> www.ubuntubrsc.com
<chouga> sejalivre.org
<chouga> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<chouga> br-linux.org
<chouga> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<chouga> acho que esta bom
<chouga> rs
<nando> ok
<nando> ja ajudou :D
<wanderley> Boa tarde!
<wanderley> Alguém na sala?
<wanderley> Esta é a minha primeira vez utilizando o IRC.
<wanderley> Gostaria de um auxílio sobre o UBUNTU 13.04, mas não sei como solicitá-lo aqui.
<wanderley> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<omelete> fala seu problema
<omelete> se alguem souber vai responder
<wanderley> Obrigado!
<wanderley> É o seguinte:
<wanderley> No meu note tinha três sistemas operacionais instalados, Windows XP, Windows 7 e Ubuntu 12.04, nesta ordem.
<wanderley> Resolvi atualizar o Ubuntu para 13.04 e retirei a partição do XP, incorporando-a ao Ubuntu 13.04.
<wanderley> O fato é que agora não consigo inicializar o note pelo Windows 7 como fazia anteriormente.
<wanderley> Fui procurar ajuda e fiquei sabendo que o problema estava no Grub.
<wanderley> Muito bem, ...
<wanderley> Realizei um procedimento de recuperação, mas mesmo assim não consigo visualizar o Windows 7 no meu boot.
<wanderley> Apenas o Ubuntu 13.04.
<wanderley> Não fosse pelo Outlook Express, que utilizo no W7, não me importaria, ...
<wanderley> O fato é que necessito de uma série de mensagens que ficaram lá.
<wanderley> Gostaria de uma ajuda para solucionar meu problema.
<wanderley> Outra coisa:
<wanderley> Quando uso o Ubuntu em chats, como por exemplo o bate papo do Face, ...
<wanderley> De repente, sem mais nem menos, os caracteres ficam ininteligíveis.
<wanderley> E sou obrigado reinicializar o sistema.
<wanderley> Agradeço qualquer auxílio.
<omelete> carregar o win7 é instalar o grub msm
<omelete> como nunca usei o grub 2 ñ sei como funciona
<wanderley> Sabem dizer se existe algum canal específico para solução deste tipo de problema?
<KurtKraut> wanderley, se ninguém está te respondendo aqui, recorra ao Google e ao http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ - aqui você precisa que exatamente no momento que você pergunta, alguém que saiba a resposta esteja online, na frente do computador e saiba a resposta.
<KurtKraut> wanderley, no fórum do Ubuntu BR você terá mais chance pois as perguntas e respostas ficam armazenadas
<leosjrp> Hi
<leosjrp> I Have one doubt, it's about the performace of my netbook.
<leosjrp> The newest ubuntu run at good performace in Acer Aspicer one d255?
<leosjrp> Anyone can say me the requeriments for new ubuntu?
<Guest60176> leosjrp, /j Ubuntu
<Guest60176> leosjrp, /join #Ubuntu
<leosjrp> Desculpa não reparei que o canal era brasileiro
<leosjrp> o ubuntu mais novo 13, qual seria os requerimentos de hardware
<leosjrp> não estou encontrando na página da ubuntu
<obli> boa noite todos, alguem joga lol no linux?
<MrBoss> boa noite
<MrBoss> alguém tem alguma conta no hotfile?
<obli> boa noite todos, alguem joga league of legends no linux?
<Julinux> obli, até hoje tento jogar Counter Strike Source, mas nunca conseguir rodar! e é pq minha placa é boa
<obli> eu consegui ajuda e ja instalei o play e tambem o league, ai rodo ele pelo play e parece q vai, mas fecha :(
<Aline> Ola
<Julinux> Alguém tem algum material que vá mais afundo na estrutura de diretórios?
<omelete> Julinux, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Joia
<pauloolhos> Estou a usar o ubuntu  10,10
<pauloolhos> Pelo fato de ostar dos menus de navegação
<pauloolhos> Estou precisando formatar o pc vcs acham que compensa colocar o 13.04
<Fulano> pauloolhos, sempre é bom colocar a última versão
<b3CkDoOr> pauloolhos, eu instalei no meu é estou gostando muito
<Fulano> b3CkDoOr, dizem que é a melhor versão do Ubuntu já feita
<pauloolhos> Tem como colocar aquele menu tradicional na versao 13.04
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano, kra demorei muito de sair do ruindows...antes de vim pro ubuntu tentei debian...mais a melhor escolha que fiz foi ficar no ubuntu
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano, instala tudo direitinho e taws..sem muito problema..ate minha partição que antes precisava de programa pra ser montada agora já e auto reconhecida..e montada..sem trabalhoi
<b3CkDoOr> pauloolhos, eu nao estou tendo trabalho de utilizar o unity não...mas vc pode instalar ate o gnome 2 se vc quiser
<Fulano> b3CkDoOr, legal! que partição é essa que é auto reconhecida? ntfs?
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano, isso mesmo..
<b3CkDoOr> pauloolhos, tem programas que vc instalar que da pra personalizar o unity..deixar do jeito que vc quer
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> Vou fazer o download aqui...
<pauloolhos> Depois posto os resultado..
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano, antes era um saco..pra montar essa partição...ate fiquei surpreso quando vi ela montada
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano, sem precisar fazer nada
<Fulano> que maneiro
<Fulano> b3CkDoOr, agora vc pode "falar" com os seus arquivos do windows sem problemas
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano,sm...mais eu tirei essa nojera do meu note..ficou apenas a partição com os arquivos...
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano,o unico problema que eu tive foi que meu touchpad tinha parado d fucionar..mais já arrumei
<Fulano> foi o que fiz aqui, só que no meu caso é um HD de 160 GB inteiro formatado como NTFS com meus arquivos do windows :)
<b3CkDoOr> Fulano,porq vc não utilizou o ext4
<Fulano> eu tenho um HD como ext4 onde está o linux e outro com NTFS onde estava o windows
<Fulano> mantive como NTFS para preservar os arquivos
<paozinho> galera, cade a opção de envio pelos Correios?
<KurtKraut> paozinho, se você se refere aos CDs do Ubuntu, isso foi encerrado a alguns anos.
<paozinho> Ah imaginei!
<paozinho> Obrigado.
<paozinho> fiquei afastado esses anos
<paozinho> gostava daqueles adesivos tb rsrsr
<paozinho> KurtKraut: em que ano foi encerrado, sabe me dizer?
<KurtKraut> paozinho, não lembro. No chutômetro, meados de 2010.
<Panda> Olá
<pauloolhos> Anti-Virus Panda
<Fulano> pauloolhos, o Panda era bom, depois virou um trambolhão
<Guest37849> Trocaram meu nome
<Guest37849> McAffe melhor que eu ja usei
<pauloolhos> Norton
<pauloolhos> Tinha que ter computador pra rodar.
<pauloolhos> Atualmente quem domina o mercado é o Bitdefender e o Kapeskay
<Fulano> bom mesmo eram os antivirus pagos, como Norton, o Kaspersky, McAffee etc
<Fulano> os gratuitos são ruins
<Guest37849> aham
<Guest37849> eu usei o avast
<Guest37849> mas achava o AVG melhor
<MrBoss> Julinux eu já rodei o CS aqui com uma Onboard
<pauloolhos> As suas atualizações começaram
<Fulano> dos gratuitos o AVG era o que menos devorava os recursos da máquina
<Guest37849> Sim avg era bem mais leve
<Guest37849> mas o Kaspersky era o melhor mesmo
<Guest37849> alguem ja testou o elementary os?
<b3CkDoOr> qual o nome dessa ultima versão do ubuntu
<Guest37849> Raring Ringtail
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<Guest37849> boa noite
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Guest37849> o Ubuntu Phone ja foi liberado para o Nexus 4?
<hggdh> !phone | Guest37849
<chouga> sim, ja foi
<chouga> pplware.sapo.pt/linux/instale-o-ubuntu-touch-no-galaxy-nexus-e-nexus-4-7-e-10/
<chouga> Não em sua versão final
<Guest37849> legal
<chouga> Mas para desenvolvedores
<Guest37849> hm
<Guest37849> acho que vou ganhar um nexus 4
<Guest37849> to ansioso para saber como vai ser a plataforma de desenvolvimento para esse OS
<ubotu-br> Guest37849: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite a todos! Acredito ter um comportamento estranho com o "Colar" no menu de contexto do Nautilus. Não parece ser algo errado nas permissões dos diretórios de destino. Alguém enfrenta problema afim?
<chouga> Não entendi nada...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, comigo?
<chouga> sim
<wviana> boa noite galera
<chouga> boa noite wviana
<Guest37849> boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, recorto um arquivo, mas o "Colar" não fica disponível. No Nautilus.
<chouga> ahh
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sei que isso pode ser relacionado com permissões...
<chouga> Agora entendi...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, andei vendo e não identifiquei
<chouga> Ubuntu 13.04?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, então resolvi vi aqui ver se alguém sabe de bug
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Ubuntu 12.04
<chouga> Estranho
<omelete> AlexandreMBM,  onde vc qr colar, no seu home?
<chouga> O meu também e tudo funciona...
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, deixa eu refazer um teste
<chouga> É verdade, pode ser isso omelete
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, tanto embaixo do home/Área de Trabalho
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, como em partição montada
<AlexandreMBM> o Colar não está disponível
<AlexandreMBM> está me incomodando pra caramba, a falta
<omelete> muda a permissão entao
<Guest37849> ja testou como super usuario?
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, em tudo que é canto? não parece ser permissão...
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, mas é pra funcionar sem ser com super usuário
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, não estou interessado em usar coisas simples assim como super usuário
<chouga> Por que você não "diz" exatamente aonde você fez isso e não deu certo?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, vou dizer
<chouga> Pois o meu Ubuntu é o 12.04 e acabei de fazer um recorte e cole perfeito...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, no próprio /home/alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> tem um .txt
<AlexandreMBM> eu copio
<AlexandreMBM> então crio uma pasta
<AlexandreMBM> dentro da pasta não cola
<AlexandreMBM> mas isso não é só aí, não é só com esse exemplo
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, não será a permissão d pasta
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, posso lhe mostrar a permissão
<Guest37849> n copia nem no próprio diretório
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, mas é pouco provável que o sistema todo esteja errado
<Guest37849> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, nem no mesmo diretório
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, parece ser algo dentro do Nautilus
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, uma fez aconteceu comigo assim...eu baixei o arquivo e estrair o arquivo como usuario comumm...quando tentei entrar na pasta do arquivo dava como indisponivel..quando fui no nautilus fucionou normal
<AlexandreMBM> estou vendo google: paste disable nautilus menu
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, nesse caso particular poderia mais facilmente ser com permissões, o problema
<Guest37849> Concordo
<nando> Boa Noite Galera
<Guest37849> Boa noite
<chouga> boa noite nando
<Guest37849> Ja olhou direito as permissões do seu usuário?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Guest37849, b3CkDoOr o Google apontou bugs no Launchpad...
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1000687
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1000687 nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/973491
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/969642
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #969642 nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> Vou lê-los com mais cuidado, para ver o que se aplica.
<chouga> Meu caro, você atualizou o nautilus?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, o sistema está todo atualizado
<nando> como fazer um pendriver bootavel no Ubuntu??
<chouga> Estou referindo-me a atualizações extras
<nando> eu tenho a iso mais não sei como fazer
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, respositório extras
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<Guest37849> ja te passo o programa nando
<chouga> me diga qual é sua versão do nautilus
<nando> :D
<chouga> sabe como fazer:
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Instalado: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu8
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, do precise-updates/main i386
<chouga> Estranho, tenho a mesma versão, mas não o mesmo problema...
<chouga> Acabei de fazer um recorte/cole perfeito
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, vou ler o Launchpad. Volto mais tarde.
<nando> Guest37849 passa aii
<Guest37849> achei nando
<nando> :D
<chouga> Sinceramente, você tem dados muito importantes no micro:
<chouga> ..?
<nando> manda o link
<Guest37849> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<chouga> Formata e pronto
<nando> humm eu utilizei ele no windows
<nando> e a mesma coisa??
<Guest37849> ai é só escolher o seu Sistema selecionar a sua distro
<Guest37849> sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, está falando comigo, de formatar?
<chouga> sim
<chouga> Acho rápido, prático e eficiente.
<Guest37849> é só manter os arquivos importantes em uma partição separada
<Guest37849> ai n perde nada
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, vou demais! eu uso Ubuntu para não ter a palhaçada de formatar o Windows para "resolver problemas"
<AlexandreMBM> entre muitas outras coisas
<omelete> AlexandreMBM,  testa outro gerenciador de arquivos, se funcionar é pro no nautilus msm
<chouga> Meu caro, não foi isso que quiz dizer
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, como eu disse, eu vou participar do Launchpad e volto mais tarde
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, fico grato por tentar me ajudar
<chouga> EStou dizendo que minha versão é  A MESMA que a sua, meu sistema é O MESMO, que o seu e não esta dando esse problema
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas formatar é um estratégia que eu não cogito com Linux
<chouga> logo...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, somente se o negócio quebrar geral
<Guest37849> faz como o omelete disse
<Guest37849> testa outro gerenciador
<chouga> O tempo que você perde pesquisando e tal, eu formato, atualizo e uso...
<chouga> Tem problema que eu até vou mais a fundo, mas isso.
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, vc já atualizou o sistema
<chouga> Eu não formato meu ubuntu desde que lançou o 12.04
<Guest37849> tive um problema uma fez que só podia acessar via super usuario a net
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, farei. Desculpem-me todos. Volto depois. Estou um pouco multitarefas. Preciso passar pelo Launchpad, ainda.
<Guest37849> tive que formatar mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, vou tentar nova atualização. Mas tenho presumido que está atualizado. Fiz uma ontem.
<b3CkDoOr> tem coisa que não bato cabeça tbm..meto a faca mesmo formato e pronto..
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, vc estar usando a 12.04...porq não utiliza a 13.04..
<Guest37849> sim
<Guest37849> principalmente quando instalo por CD
<Guest37849> as vezes vem uns arquivos mal acabados
<AlexandreMBM> Guest37849, eu já tive problemas que me obrigaram a formatar. Mas foram coisas realmente graves, que impediam o boot e bagunçou o sistema de dependências do sistema de pacotes.
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, eu estou utilizando ele e estar fucionando legal
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, LTS
<chouga> Sinceramnete o 12.04 é bem melhor
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, quero ficar nele
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, é feito pra ser
<chouga> Usei na máquina virtual e o wi-fi não pegou
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, pode ser, mas é para mostrar novidades
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, o 12.04 é para ficar na estabilidade
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, b3CkDoOr volto mais tarde
<chouga> valeu..
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, flws qualquer coisa é nos
<chouga> Não é a toa que a Google só usa LTS
<AlexandreMBM> obrigado a todos
<b3CkDoOr> bem outro dia li que o google adotou o debian
<chouga> Nos servidores
<chouga> Nos micros é Ubuntu LTS
<Guest37849> estabilidade mesmo é o Debian
<chouga> Não em todos
<chouga> Quem trabalha no Google pode escolher qual sistema usar
<Guest37849> Ubuntu atualiza muito rapido e mesmo na LTS tem seus bugs
<chouga> sim, com certeza
<chouga> Mas comparado a versão como 12.10 e 13.04 e bem mais seguro quanto a isso.
<Guest37849> sim
<Guest37849> a 12.10
<Guest37849> no segundo dia de uso
<Guest37849> deu problema na boot
<Guest37849> tive que formatar denovo
<chouga> no minha áquina virtual também
<chouga> *na
<Guest37849> nunca vou de base em maquinas virtuais
<chouga> o problema foi no sistema, não na máquina
<Guest37849> sim
<Guest37849> mas ja vi muita gente com conflito
<Guest37849> entre o OS e a maquina virtual
<Guest37849> e que acabam desistindo de usar
<chouga> estranho
<chouga> Eu uso o virtualbox, nunca tive problemas
<Guest37849> para servidores o melhor mesmo é o red hat né?
<chouga> debian
<Guest37849> debian ta em todas
<Guest37849> até a nasa adotou
<Guest37849> a versão 6.0 ainda
<pauloolhos> Estou implantando o Bacula software de Backup corporativo
<pauloolhos> Utilizo o Debian 6.0.4
<pauloolhos> Fantastico
<Guest37849> tenho medo de usar o Debian ainda
<b3CkDoOr> tentei usar o debian mais não deu certo não
<pauloolhos> Não sei se vocês firam no fantisco . . .
<b3CkDoOr> a amd não da suporte bom pra linux..ai minha placa não funfou
<chouga> QUal é sua placa?
<pauloolhos> Uma máteria de um medico que vai fazer as pessoas andarem que tem problema terapletico
<pauloolhos> Resumidamente....
<pauloolhos> Nesse projeto estao utilizando Debian
<b3CkDoOr> debian é muito massa..uma distribuição bem inxuta..as vezes ate d++ só não gostei que na versão 7 mudaram para gnome 3
<Guest39840> Slitax ja salvou minha vida
<Guest39840> muito mesmo
<hggdh> chouga: alguns pontos: (1) Google está mudando para Debian como distro oficial (não mais Goobuntu); (2) Debian iria para o G3, dado que o G2 está morto
<chouga> o google usa o debian em servidores
<chouga> em desktop eu nunca vi notícia alguma
<omelete> b3CkDoOr,  netinstall e só instala o q vc qr
<hggdh> chouga: a decisão acaba de ser anunciada
<b3CkDoOr> omelete,  !!!!!????
<omelete> disse q ñ gostou pq vem com gnome 3
<chouga> aonde?
<hggdh> chouga: mas, por outro lado, todos na Google (que sabem o que estão a fazer) tem o direito de escolher a distro que desejam
<chouga> <chouga> Quem trabalha no Google pode escolher qual sistema usar
<chouga> 19:28
<chouga> *19:58
<b3CkDoOr> omelete, a verdade :D
<chouga> *19:58:26
<hggdh> chouga: bah. Tens razão, Debian apenas para o cloud do Google.
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh,  vc é gaucho
<pauloolhos> Na verdade tambem nao gostei do gnome 3
<pauloolhos> Mas vou usar
<hggdh> b3CkDoOr: não, americano
<Guest39840> acho que vou tirar
<pauloolhos> O grafico do ubuntu 13 é fantastico
<Guest39840> o windows 7 do netbook da minha mãe
<Guest39840> e colocar uma distro
<Guest39840> qual vc recomendam?
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh,  pareceu gaucho com o bah kkkk
<hggdh> b3CkDoOr: bah usa-se também em ingles
<Guest39840> dessa eu na sabia
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh, hum...blz..vc  estar morando aqui no brasil
<hggdh> Guest39840: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha
<hggdh> b3CkDoOr: não, moro nos US
<hggdh> já morei no Brasil, muito tempo
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh, fala portugues muito beem....não gostou daqui não...ou o trabalho não deixou
<hggdh> b3CkDoOr: história comprida demais para cá (e cai no offtopic). Um dia conto
<Guest39840> hggdh deixa eu fazer uma pergunta idiota..Tu ja provou o bacon canadense?
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh, blz...
<b3CkDoOr> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> Guest39840: leia as regras do canal, por favor
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh, ir morar nos US..
<b3CkDoOr> hggdh, *meu sonho é ir morar nos US..
<Guest39840> o debian ja vem com interpretador python ou tem que instalar?
<m4k> Boa Noite
<m4k> alguem poderia me ajudar
<m4k> instalar o ubuntu
<chouga> boa noite m4k
<Guest39840> qual a sua duvida?
<chouga> QUal é a sua dúvida?
<m4k> como eu faço pra ver a lista das pessoas do canal aqui   no xchat
<b3CkDoOr> m4k, geralmente fica do lado direito..mas vc pode ir em configurações e mudar
<Guest39840> achava que o IRC ja tinha morrido
<m4k> deve ter instalado uma outra versao
<m4k> valeu muito obrigado
<Guest39840> só sabia que tinha gente usando quando achei esse canal
 * m4k valeu pessoal :D
<b3CkDoOr> Guest39840, de vc for em lista de canal vc vai ver o tanto de canal que tem
<b3CkDoOr> Guest39840, morreu pra batepapo bestas...mais aqui no mundo linux..vivisimo
<Guest39840> Sim,problema que meu caso de amor com o linux é recente
<pauloolhos> o download do ubuntu 13.04 esta terminando
<Guest39840> n sei se baixo o Fedora ou o Ubuntu
<b3CkDoOr> como faz pra se registrar aqui no irc em
<[JethroDawnfine]> Guest39840, baixa os 2, coloca num pendrive multiboot, e testa até se decidir ;)
<chouga> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoUsar
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<chouga> acho que esta bom
<chouga> o último mais especialmente responde a sua pergunta.
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, valeu
<chouga> tranquilo...
<aprigio> irc morrido?
<aprigio> rsrs
<aprigio> pq a brasnet acabou um dia?
<aprigio> irc é eterno (bom, tomara)
<aprigio> mas bem que eu gostaria de ver servicos como majordomo de volta
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-19
<vitorlobo> brasnet ....haha
<vitorlobo> freenode existia ja quando a brasnet tava na ativa
<vitorlobo> irc acabou para a grande maioria dos Brasileiros.........mas isso nada quer dizer
<[JethroDawnfine]> antes da freenode, a dalnet era muito usada tb, não? ou estou enganado?
<vitorlobo> existem vários servidores irc ativos
<vitorlobo> e lotados
<b3CkDoOr> vitorlobo, me fala ai um bom..
<Guest39840> Dalnet era bem maior que Freenode
<Guest39840> brasileira
<vitorlobo> b3CkDoOr,  um?
<Guest39840> acho que tem a vIRCio
<vitorlobo> vircio é horrivel
<vitorlobo> vazia
<vitorlobo> brasirc vazia, vircio vazia
<vitorlobo> freenode é legal...na real
<vitorlobo> irc hoje pra br
<vitorlobo> morreu
<hggdh> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/networks/servers/
<vitorlobo> mas pra br que se comunica com gringo não
<vitorlobo> eu me comunico com gringos
<Guest39840> Eae Alexandre conseguiu arrumar ?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, arrumar ainda, mas por que não tentei. Ausentei da máquina. Fui pra outra. E agora estou de volta. Mas nesse meio tempo, li o que tinha de ler, no Launchpad. Já é um bug corrigido fora do Ubuntu, no upstream do gtk
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, b3CkDoOr, Guest39840 vou apontar pra vocês
<AlexandreMBM> eu havia mencionado os bugs 1000687, 973491, 969642
<ubotu-br> bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<AlexandreMBM> o último não interessa
<ubotu-br> bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #969642 nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<ubotu-br> bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1000687 nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<AlexandreMBM> o primeiro aponta para o segundo
<AlexandreMBM> que também parece ter relação com https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672046#c19
<ubotu-br> Gnome bug 672046 in GtkStyleContext "Issues with widget state propagation" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<AlexandreMBM> o fato, que eu não tinha percebido, é que o "Colar" funciona sim, apenas ele fica "desativado", cinza, como se não fosse para funcionar
<chouga> já tentou Ctrl + C/Ctrl + V
<chouga> ...?
<AlexandreMBM> o que ainda está estranho é que, se minha interpretação estiver correta, o Ubuntu está atrasado em aproximadamente meio ano
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, provavelmente o Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V vai funcionar
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, o próprio clique funciona
<chouga> Então...
<chouga> Problema resolvido?
<Guest39840> então o erro é só na parte grafica
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, sim
<Guest39840> correto?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, clica
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu pensava que não, por que a aparência é de "desativado"
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, então vc tem que configurar o grafico..
<chouga> Estranho
<chouga> Aqui funciona
<Guest39840> O erro não é no nautilus
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, placa de video ou coisa do tipo
<AlexandreMBM> esse cara até ensaiou uma correção:
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/973491/comments/15
<Guest39840> e sim no próprio ubuntu
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 86, heat: 388) [High,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, não, são com os estilos do gtk3
<chouga> já tentou Ctrl + X/Ctrl + V?
<Guest39840> Chouga o comando ta funcionando
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, já deveria ter saído a atualização no 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, mas, pelo que vejo, não saiu, ou houve uma regressão no .02
<Guest39840> mais n ta rolando o roll over que é normal, assim aparentando estar desativado a função
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, eu uso 12.04.2
<Guest39840> Ja testou se ocorre o mesmo erro em outro tema?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, não ainda, mas parece que tem a ver com o tema, segundo li dos comentarios
<Guest39840> cvs/light-themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, isso
<Guest39840> ele faz uma alteração no tema Ambiance
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, mas outro diz que não é legal a alteração, segundo entendi
<Guest39840> e apenas na folha de estilo
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, quer dizer, eu não entendi bem o que não seria o caso, naquela alteração
<AlexandreMBM> ainda
<AlexandreMBM> mas o * me diz que pode haver resultados indesejáveis em outras partes do sistema
<Guest39840> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, parece que esse commit foi a correção de fato:
<Guest39840> pq ele vai alterando a cor de fundo do botão
<AlexandreMBM> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=8ff08e7c5e7da785a37c56018b1ae4b57cb77e64
<Guest39840> o problema que pode acontecer de alterar mais alguma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, se é esse commit, então eu teria de compilar, pra ver efeito. não vou fazer
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, chouga, b3CkDoOr vou usar como está. A funcionalidade está lá.
<AlexandreMBM> Qualquer dia desses sai a atualização.
<AlexandreMBM> No Launchpad já diz que ela existe.
<chouga> Bem, estou saindo pessoal
<chouga> Boa noite a todos
<AlexandreMBM> ...para o Ubuntu, que eu digo.
<Guest39840> com outro tema acontece o mesmo?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, até. Valeu!
<Guest39840> Flw,Chouga
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, com Radiance e Ambiance, sei que sim.
<Guest39840> o que eu acho que pode resolver
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, diz outro tema aí que eu possa instalar no unity-2d.
<AlexandreMBM> Sem ser os de contraste padrões.
<Guest39840> vou da uma olhada
<Guest39840> me lembro de um site com milhares de temas
<Guest39840> só n lembro o endereço
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, estou achando resultados no Google
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, de algumas dezenas de temas
<Guest39840> opa
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, não sei se aplicam
<AlexandreMBM> ainda
<Guest39840> Gnome-look
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntued.info/25-novos-temas-para-o-ubuntu
<Guest39840> http://gnome-look.org/
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/10/novo-tema-gtk-3-faience-para-ubuntu.html
<Guest39840> só escolher um tema GTK3
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.rodrigosiqueira.net/2013/03/20-temas-para-ubuntu-e-similares-via-ppa.html
<AlexandreMBM> vou escolher..
<Guest39840> isso ta me lembrando troca de figurinhas
<Guest39840> Faience bem a cara do linux mint
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, mas pelo que vi no commit, não parece que tema resolverá
<AlexandreMBM> Guest39840, estou com vontade é de deixar isso de lado
<AlexandreMBM> já que a funcionalidade está lá
<Guest39840> é realmente n é um bug sério
<NETfellow> ola pessoal
<NETfellow> bem amigos uma duvida capciosa esta me deixando desesperado
<Guest39840> Ola NETfellw
<Guest39840> qual seria a duvida?
<NETfellow> enfim gostaria de saber o porque do kernel 3.2 se comportar mal com o ralink 5390
<AlexandreMBM> NETfellow, mal como?
<NETfellow> pois sempre que dou uma partida a frio na maquina e tento iniciar o ubuntu 12.04 com o kernel 3.2-low latency o sistema não reconhece a rede wi-fi
<NETfellow> alem de se eu tentar suspender o sistema com o kernel 3.2 a rede não volta a funcionar sendo nessesario reiniciar a maquina no windows e depois voltar ao ubuntu
<Guest39840> ta em dual boot a maquina correto
<NETfellow> guest39840, sim esta
<Guest39840> tua placa de rede é de costume da problemas mesmo
<NETfellow> guest39840, mas ha alguma forma de resolver este problema?
<AlexandreMBM> NETfellow, tem de ir para o Windows?
<NETfellow> AlexandreMBM, se suspender a maquina ou dar uma partida a frio sim tenho de ir para o windows
<Guest39840> NETfellow
<Guest39840> tenta achar algum drive para esta placa
<AlexandreMBM> NETfellow, não bastava simplesmente um rebootw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<Guest39840> Alexandre acho que não
<Guest39840> tenta fazer esse procedimento
<Guest39840> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743525
<Guest39840> Vou sair pessoal
<Guest39840> Até mais...
<jeferson> como traduz o 13.04
<jeferson> como passar ele para portigues
<jeferson> *portugues
<AlexandreMBM> Mais cedo, há umas duas horas, eu estive conversando sobre bug no GTK3 que fazia "Colar" ficar com aparência de "desativado" no menu de contexto do Nautilus;
<AlexandreMBM> Eu fui tentar instalar tema de PPA, para testar, já que o problema parece ser com estilos .css no GTK3 que não são restaurados no tema.
<AlexandreMBM> O estilo do PPA não funcionou. Então fiz ppa-purge e o light-themes foi regredido.
<charquero> Olá, alguém conhece o LuninuxOS?
<AlexandreMBM> Regredido até um ponto que foi atualizado com um apt-get upgrade dado em seguida.
<AlexandreMBM> E agora o "Colar" está sendo mostrado OK no menu de contexto do Nautilus!
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, não conheço.
<charquero> AlexandreMBM eu daria um apt-get -f install tbém.
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, mas agora funcionou.
<charquero> cara, o LuninuxOS é IMPRESSIONANTE!
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, não houve quebras no apt.
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, por que?
<charquero> é uma variação do Ubuntu, mas eu achei bem mais completa e estável.
<charquero> baixa lá e testa, tenho certeza que não vai te arrepender de conheçer.
<charquero> LuninuxOS - um novo modo de ver o Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, como?
<AlexandreMBM> charquero, não olhei muito... não percebi a vantagem
<charquero> Eu tive a mesma impressão no começo, mas cara, vai por mim...é show!
<charquero> baixa e roda pra tu ver, é bem mais bonita e estável (acho que pela falta do Unity)
<charquero> e vem com muitos aplicativos por default.
<SatuxPraUbuntu> alguém pode informar-me repositorios do Ubuntu em Portugues... Versão estável mais recente?
<SatuxPraUbuntu> Estou com o Satux instalado e quero mudar o source.list para o repositorio do Ubuntu.
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, hmmm... o que você quer fazer é entrar em um terreno desconhecido.
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, recomendo que você faça o teste da mudança de repositório e o upgrade, mas se prepare para dar tudo errado (ex.: backup).
<SatuxPraUbuntu> sim, qualquer problema tenho o CD do SATUX....
<optimusprimem> quanto tempo eu não vejo falar desse os
<SatuxPraUbuntu> onde consigo os dados do source.list do ubuntu em portugues?
<SatuxPraUbuntu> repositorio...
<SatuxPraUbuntu> KurtKraut vc usa Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, sim
<SatuxPraUbuntu> qual versão?
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, 13.04
<SatuxPraUbuntu> como consigo seu repositorio?
<SatuxPraUbuntu> o arquivo source.list
<SatuxPraUbuntu> tem como usar o Ctrl+C e o Ctrl+V aqui?
<SatuxPraUbuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<SatuxPraUbuntu> teste
<SatuxPraUbuntu> só se for linha a linha
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, http://pastebin.com/ftyJZzqX
<KurtKraut> SatuxPraUbuntu, esse é o meu sources.list completo
<SatuxPraUbuntu> valeu, vou tentar aqui...
<SatuxPraUbuntu> o q é a pasta RAW Paste data?
<SatuxPraUbuntu> desconsiderei o que está em RAW Paste data
<SatuxPraUbuntu> deu alguns erros
<SatuxPraUbuntu> estou reiniciando...
<SatuxPraUbuntu> vou ver o que ocorre
<SatuxPraUbuntu> nada parece ter ocorrido
<naz> pessoal, alguém aí teve problemas pra instalar o 13.04 com processador amd a4 vision?
<naz> não sei se é coisa do processador mas o live cd até da boot, mas o assistente não aparece nem fudendo
<ThiagoNalli> Bom Dia
<ThiagoNalli> Site da wiki do Ubuntu-br esta fora?
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<NETfellow> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<chouga> bom dia a todos!
<Julinux> chouga, bom dia
<chouga> bom dia Julinux!
<Julinux> chouga, Alguma dúvida?
<chouga> não
<chouga> Eu que iria perguntar...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Julinux> uhashuau'
<Julinux> Eu
<Julinux> Quero dar um jeito de jogar CS no Ubuntu, nunca conseguir =x
<Julinux> Quando eu usava o 12.10 aparecia uma tela preta, agora no 13.04  aparece uma tela azul
<chouga> Já tentou instalar o steam?
<chouga> Já tem CS lá.
<Julinux> sim, já tenho o steam com CS tudo instalado, comprei o troço só pra jogar no Ubuntu e não consigo
<chouga> Se não estou enganado o steam foi desenvolvido para o Ubuntu 12.04...
<chouga> Já tentou?
<adilson> COMO INSTALO ANTENA VIA RÁDIO
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, bug 973491; comentário #35 e #36.
<ubotu-br> bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 87, heat: 394) [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<AlexandreMBM> Usando outro tema o problema persiste.
<thyago> oi
<thyago> tenho prblema do meu linux não acho video tutorial em portugues  alguem me ajuda?
<thyago> alguen
<thyago> ?
<nando> Bom dia Galera
<nando> Gostaria de saber como economizar memoria ram eu só tenho 512 de memoria :s
<thyago> nando   sabe como que arrruma drive do adaptador sem fio do ubuntu
<nando> sei não thyago eu sou novo no ubuntu
<nando> :s
<nando> tenho muito a aprender ainda
<thyago> de  boa vei eu tenho  que arruma drive  de rede sem fio no meu pc ,e to tentando arruma alguma que possa me ajuda arruma esse drive  ta foda fica sem net
<CyL> !alguem | thyago
<ubotu-br> thyago: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> !linguagem | thyago
<ubotu-br> thyago: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<thyago> ok
<nando> isso mesmo devemos respeitar todos aq presente
<thyago> cyl vc pode ajuda com com driver do ubuntu?
<CyL> thyago: Descreva o seu problema com o máximo de detalhes possível, por favor.
<thyago> vc pode me ajuda com drive do ubuntu?
<CyL> !paciencia | thyago
<ubotu-br> thyago: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<thyago> eu formatei minha cpu  e coloquei ubuntu 13,4 mais não  talendo drive de wifi da d link 125 só no cabo,mais eu tentei acha tutorial na internet ta tudo inglês,te como  me ajuda com tutorial em portugues  tipo bota youtube ou ajuda teamview
<thyago> controle remot
<nando> CyL: como economizar memoria no meu Positivo mobile... Ele só tem 512 dee memoria ram
<nando> >S
<nando> :s'
<CyL> thyago: Qual o modelo de sua interface de rede?
<thyago> como asim?
<thyago> como assim?
<CyL> nando: Qual ambiente gráfico vc está usando?
<nando> gnome
<CyL> thyago: Não sabe o modelo de sua interface wrieless?
<nando> mas toda hora ta parando o Mozilla e o Chromium
<CyL> nando: Tente usar LXDE ou XFCE
<thyago> dlink 125
<nando> ok
<CyL> nando: Debian com LXDE costuma ser bem rápido
<CyL> thyago: Vc consegue enxergar a rede?
<thyago> nao
<thyago> consigo  vei
<thyago> só consigo conecta via cabo
<CyL> thyago: Sim ou não?
<thyago> não
<CyL> thyago: Avra um terminal por favor
<CyL> *Abra
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<thyago> cyl tipo assim consigo conecta  na net com cabo de rede mais com adaptador de wifi não consigo nem  ver q  rede estão aberta
<thyago> sim
<CyL> thyago: Abriu o terminal?
<thyago> to ligando cpu
<CyL> thyago: Vc vai precisar estar con ectado à internet no computador no qual quer fazer o wrieless funcionar
<thyago> ata  vou ter que leva cpu para sala pra poder conec tar
<thyago> minuto
<thyago> cyl só um minuto  to trasferiando pc pra onde vou ter conexão via cabo
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, bug 973491; comentário #35 e #36.
<ubotu-br> bug 973491 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus popup menu highlighting using copy and paste incorrect (items displayed unactive when they are not)" (affected: 87, heat: 394) [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973491
<AlexandreMBM> Usando outro tema o problema persiste
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, só informando.
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, boom dia moço...
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, mais cedo, já avisei ao chouga. Você me acompanharam.
<thyago> cly
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, bom dia pra você também.
<thyago> pc aqui ta conectado  com  via cabo
<b3CkDoOr> AlexandreMBM, não seia o caso de vc reinstalar o sistema e fazer atualização
<CyL> thyago: Jã está com o terminal aberto?
<CyL> *Já
<CyL> thyago: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<thyago> não sei usa sou novo no ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> b3CkDoOr, não. Poderia ser o caso apenas de voltar para um versão anterior do light-themes, eu suponho. Apensa de não fazer muito sentido olhando por cima, já que o erro é no Gtk+. Mas eu vou simplesmente esquecer e esperar a atualização.
<thyago> terminal ja ta aberto
<AlexandreMBM> Ela já saiu no upstream, segundo entendi, e volto apenas entrar no Ubuntu.
<CyL> !patebun | thyago
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'patebun' not found
<CyL> !pastebin | thyago
<ubotu-br> thyago: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<thyago> ?
<CyL> thyago: Veja o link anterior para entender como usar
<CyL> thyago: Quando tiver entendido o que fazer com o pastebin, colque aqui o link do pastebin do seguinte comando no terminal 'sudo dmesg'
<thyago> como assim?
<chouga> thyago, o que esta havendo exatamente?
<thyago> comando sumdo do pacote ldap universase
<CyL> thyago: Vc está usando errado, leia de novo
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> melhora isso ae.
<chouga> "sumdo", "ldap" e "universase"
<chouga> ...?
<CyL> chouga: Acho que é melhor apenas um de nós instruir ele de cada vez. Claramente ele tem pouco experiência e pode se confundir. Quer tentar instruí-lo?
<thyago> oi
<thyago_> thyago aqui agora pelo ubuntu
<thyago_> cyl
<CyL> thyago_: Já fez o pastebin do comando que pedimos?
<thyago_>  
<thyago> foi
<CyL> thyago: E qual a url do pastebin?
<thyago> pedio senha botei
<thyago> botei comando pedeio minha senha
<thyago> botei senha
<CyL> thyago: òtimo, agora use um pastebin para mostrar o resultado do que está na sua tela
<thyago> thyra@thyra-g41d3c
<CyL> thyago: Não cole aqui!
<CyL> thyago: Use um pastebin!
<thyago> nao sei oque pasterbin
<CyL> !pastebin | thyago
<ubotu-br> thyago: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> thyago: Acesse o link acima e veja o que é!
<thyago> coloco oque ali  oque não to conseguindo fazer?
<CyL> thyago: Acesse o site do pastebin e tente usar por umas 3 vezes. Logo na 2ª vc já vai ter entendido
<thyago> desculpa cara mais nao to conseguindo entender nada
<thyago> que sai pra trabalhar agora mais vlw pela atenção  vou tenta mais tarde
<thyago> eu queria tutorial  em português no youtube tipo video  aula  que eu consigo fazer melhor
<thyago> em portugues
<thyago> em pt
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> Poderia nos explicar melhor o que EXATAMENTE você quer?
<CyL> thyago, thyago_: Conseguiu fazer o pastebin?
<thyago> nao consegui  eu não consigo entende  como faz isso mais vou ter sai agora vlw pela ajuda
<chouga> ...?
<CyL> Até mais
<chouga> Enfim, cada um
<thyago_> vlw amigo por tenta me ajuda
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém do time de documentação?
<chouga> Eu achei uma página no wiki desatualizada
<chouga> EU já fiz quase tudo
<chouga> Só falta postar
<Coronel874> boa tarde
<jimi_> ola
<jimi_> estou aprendou portuguese
<chouga> olá jimi_
<chouga> Percebe-se.
<chouga> rs
<jimi_> kkkk
<chouga> De que lugar você é?
<jimi_> chouga, Eu falo espanol.... trabajo con un Brasilero..... y siempre me habla en portuguese.... entiendo mucho
<jimi_> chouga, De Espana... pero vivo en EEUU
<chouga> Lo tengo.
<jimi_> chouga, tenho
<jimi_> :P
<jimi_> chouga, aprendou portuguese en rosetta stone... pero solo aprendou las palabras malas :P
<b3CkDoOr> jimi_, muito legal...aqui é bom pra praticar
<jimi_> b3CkDoOr, voy a cambiar me nick en este canal
<jimi_> como ./nick Jimi_PapaCu_PirocaDoce
<jimi_> :D
<chouga> aff
<jimi_> kkk
<jimi_> o /nick Jimi_ChupaCu_ComeBosta :D
<chouga> Quer uma dica?
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, estou com um problema aqui...quando minha bateria esetava descarregando eu utilizei a tecla fn mais down para diminuir o brilho pra durar mais..porem não diminuiu...quando conectei o not no carregador..o brilho baixou é agora não bolta mais...mesmo utilizando a tecla fn+up
<jimi_> chouga, no :P
<chouga> Já experimentou desligar?
<chouga> jimi_, não estava "falando" com você.
<chouga> b3CkDoOr?
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, pois é...não queria desligar...mais vou ver aqui...o problema é que a tecla de atario fn não tá fucionando pra brilho
<chouga> Antes funcionava?
<jimi_> chouga, me arruma po?
<jimi_> poiera
<chouga> vish
<jimi_> chouga, me arruma!
<jimi_> po = cocaina
<chouga> jimi_, não querendo ser rude mas, estuda um mais o português antes de entrar no canal.
<b3CkDoOr> jimi_, axo que vc estar no # errado
<b3CkDoOr> jimi_, aqui não é pra essas coisas...
<chouga> Ou pelo menos da uma passada no Google Tradutor.
<chouga> Enfim...
<jimi_> chouga, po e gíria de cocaina
<jimi_> :D
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, algumas teclas do fn estar fucionando..porém o brilho..não
<chouga> Mas antes, funcionava?
<jimi_> eu quero ser servido
<b3CkDoOr> jimi_, nós tbm conhecemos essa giria..só que esse # não é  pra isso...
<chouga> POis pode ser uma tecla de atalho para o Windows, logo no Linux...
<jimi_> b3CkDoOr, tbm?
<jimi_> tambien?
<chouga> É o correto seria pó não po
<jimi_> eu quero ser um politico corruptido
<chouga> Enfim...
<jimi_> en Brasil
<chouga> aff
<chouga> começo
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, vou reiniciar aqui ver se volta ao normal...perdi tempo com esse doido não
<jimi_> Estou apenas aprendendo as frases que podem me ajudar
<b3CkDoOr> jimi_, axo que seu amigo de trabalho estar te levando pra um caminho muito errado...i essa palavras te levaram  pra um lugar nada agradavel aqui
<jimi_> eu quero ir para B.H. e conheca o taxista que canta musicas de Michael Jackson
<chouga> jimi_, respeito é bom  nós gostamos.
<jimi_> estou  aqui en BH no carro con michael jackson uma onha para pocous
<chouga> *jimi_, respeito é bom e nós gostamos.
<jimi_> :(
<jimi_> meu amigo esta me ensinando mau?
<chouga> Demasiado malo.
<jimi_> Eu nao posso falar portugues, mas eu posso ler e entender voce muito facilmente. porque e que eu falo espanhol nativo?
<chouga> ...?
<jimi_> :(
<chouga> Percebi que você entende muito bem o português; (Modo Ironia = ON)
<jimi_> i pode ler suas palavras com facilidade
<jimi_> Eu posso
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, reiniciei e o brilho voltou ao normal..porem a tecla de atario FN pra brilho não fuciona...mas tá d boa
<chouga> b3CkDoOr, a minha pergunta é: "Antes funcionava?"
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, sim..
<chouga> No Ubuntu?
<b3CkDoOr> sim..e tanto que a tecla pra volume..touchpad fuciona
<User__> olá
<chouga> olá User__!
<User__> comecei usar ubuntu agora
<User__> e meu Ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> b3CkDoOr, tente entrar nas configurações de taclado.
<User__> tá muito lento
<chouga> User__, qual é sua configuração de hardware?
<chouga> *TECLADO
<User__> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<User__> 2,7 GiB
<User__> Gráficos VESA: 6330
<chouga> Bem, essa configuração é suficiente para rodar o Ubuntu 64 bits tranquilamente.
<Julinux> chouga, já tentei sim
<chouga> O que exatamente esta acontecendo?
<Julinux> e minha placa de vídeo roda de boa, já testei no Ruimdows funciona bacana
<User__> eu baixei o 32, pensei que 64 podia ficar pesado
<User__> os programas demoram um pouquinho pra abrir
<User__> mas a internet ta parecendo normal
<chouga> Meu caro, esse é o seu problema?
<User__> sim
<chouga> Os programas demoram um "pouquinho" pra abrir?
<User__> é, mais que o normal
<hggdh> ah, jimi_ voltou. Adeus, jimi_
<chouga> Bem, eu recomendaria o Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<chouga> User__, eu recomendaria o Ubuntu 12.04.2 64 bits
<User__> obrigad
<User__> ele é mais leve?
<chouga> Na minha opinião ele é melhor que o 13.04
<chouga> Muito mais estável...
<Julinux> chouga, você já conseguiu rodar algum?
<chouga> algum o que?
<User__> e em termos de qualidade, ele seria pior?
<chouga> ele quem?
<chouga> 12.04.2 ou 13.04?
<User__> 12
<chouga> Como eu "disse" anteriormente, eu acho o 12.04.2 muito melhor que o 13.04.
<User__> Ok, muito obrigad
<chouga> sem problemas...
<chouga> Não é a toa que uso o 12.04.2
<User__> eu vou intalá-lo então
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
 * chouga is away: I'm busy
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, vc sabe como faz isso aqui http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18&start=5320#p51333
<User__> chouga, pod me explicar melhor o que é lspci?
<User__> é apenas um comando para verifica o hardware?
<chouga> Estou de volta
<chouga> User__, entre neste site: http://www.defendendoolinux.in/2011/08/lspci-utilizando-o-comando-linux-lspci.html
<chouga> b3CkDoOr, o que você quis exatamente "dizer" com: "vc sabe como faz isso aqui"
<User__> valeu
<chouga> User__, sem problemas...
<b3CkDoOr> chouga, vc viu a imagem o dash estar menor..
<chouga> O dash não esta menor
<chouga> ele apenas abriu as configurações, que da essa impressão...
<b3CkDoOr> hum...valeu
<yangm> chouga, consegui instalar o ubuntu via efi
<yangm> só que tive que adicionar manualmente o bootloader no steup da mobo
<chouga> Que bom...
<chouga> yangm, Ubuntu 13.04?
<yangm> chouga, sim
<yangm> inclusive, ele não anda hibernando quando a bateria acaba
<yangm> chouga, em vez de hibernar, ele trava a sessão e mostra a tela de login, em loop até acabar a bateria
<chouga> yangm, você já tentou alterar as configurações de energia?
<yangm> chouga, eu segui um tutorial pra reativar a hibernação
<yangm> se eu fizer login e mandar ele hibernar manualmente ele hiberna
<yangm> chouga, acabei de entrar nas configurações de energia e o nível crítico estava sem nada selecionado, coloquei hibernar, vamos ver se vai agora
<Guest43117> é necessário instalar um antivírus?
<chouga> no Linux?
<Guest43117> sim
<chouga> Depende...
<Guest43117> do que?
<chouga> Do seu uso...
<Guest43117> qnd eu devo instalar
<Guest43117> ?
<chouga> Primeiro que fique bem claro: "Não existe BONS antivírus para Linux"
<chouga> Existem bons VERIFICADORES de vírus, que é BEM diferente de ANTIVÍRUS
<chouga> Vou dar um exemplo: ClamAv
<Guest43117> o verificador apenas identifica, seria iso?
<chouga> exato
<chouga> Apesar do ClamAv ser um verificador de vírus ele também remove.
<Guest43117> mas então qual a diferença dele para um antivírus?
<chouga> Mas jamais previne que vírus entrem no seu sistema.
<Guest43117> e o antivírus previne, ou deve prevenir?
<Guest43117> deveria*
<chouga> Antivírus = "previne" e combate a entrada de malwares em geral.
<Guest43117> e em que tipo de uso eu devo instalar um antivírus?
<chouga> desculpe a demora
<chouga> bem, voltando..
<Guest43117> problema nenhum
<chouga> Verificador de vírus = Acho que não precisa de explicação.
<chouga> rs
<Guest43117> não, não precisa rs
<chouga> Mas, como eu disse antes: "Apesar do ClamAv ser um verificador de vírus ele também remove."
<Guest43117> e então, seria bom ter o ClamAv instalado
<chouga> sim
<chouga> Eu por exemplo
<Guest43117> e em relação ao firewall?
<chouga> Uso o Clamav para verificar pacotes para que possa ficar mais tranqulo ao distribir conteúdo.
<chouga> Pois me comunico com pessoas que não usam o Linux, então...
<chouga> Bem, quanto ao firewall em uma palavra eu resumo o seu uso: ESSENCIAL
<chouga> Ele é extremamente importante para a sua segurança.
<Guest43117> entendo, e qual seria o melhor firewall?
<chouga> Bem, a maioria das distribuições Linux já vem com um firewall chamado iptables
<chouga> Ele é muito bom (para quem sabe usar)
<Sky__> Ola
<Guest43117> e é difícil saber usar?
<chouga> O Ubuntu, entretanto, foi mais além e criou o UFW.
<Guest43117> e esse último é melhor?
<chouga> O UFW (resumindo) é um iptables simplificado.
<chouga> E por sua vez foi criada uma interface para este UFW (que roda apenas via terminal) chamada GUFW
<chouga> Na questão de ser melhor...
<chouga> Os dois são a mesma coisa
<chouga> Só que o UFW é mais simples
<Guest43117> uma dúvida: enquanto o antivírus impede a entrada de malwares, o firewall funciona como uma barreira para o que? seriam
<chouga> Entende?
<Guest43117> entendi
<chouga> Bem, o firewall vai agir como um mediador entre o seu micro e a internet
<chouga> Logo ele age antes do antivírus
<chouga> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall
<CyL> Guest43117: Programa de antivírus inspecionam o conetúdod e arquivos nos seu computador (epecialmente antes de executá-lo), enquanto firewalls normalmenente atuam bloqueando portas de acesso através da rede
<chouga> http://www.infowester.com/firewall.php
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<CyL> chouga, Guest43117: Importante perceber que o iptables embora possa ser utilizado para implementar um firewall, ele por si não é um firewall, é apenas a ferramenta de userland para poder manipular a tabelas de roteamento do Linux
 * chouga is away: I'm busy
<chouga> .
<CyL> Guest43117: Disponha, mas o ideal é não usar o pvt
<Guest43117> ok
<Guest43117> valeu tbm, chuga
<chouga> Guest43117, sem problemas, estou aqui para ajudar
<jimi_> \o/
<juniormendonca_> alguem pode me ajudar resolver um problema com rede no kubuntu?
<chouga> juniormendonca_, pode "falar"...
<juniormendonca_> pra poder usar a internet, no kubuntu eu preciso desabilitar e reabilitar a rede
<chouga> E?
<juniormendonca_> le eu ... navegando de boa... perde a conexao... desativo a rede e ativo novamente... le volta a funcionar
<chouga> isso é normal...
<juniormendonca_> =/
<chouga> O problema é do provedor, não do Kubuntu
<juniormendonca_> navegando em qualquer site.
<juniormendonca_> no es normal
<chouga> Há provedores em que isso ocorre mais e provedores em que isso ocorre menos
<juniormendonca_> to com mint e kubuntu na mesma maquina
<juniormendonca_> no mint nao tenho esse problema. to agora no mint
<jimi_> chouga, Sinto muito pela minha língua mais cedo
<chouga> ....?
<jimi_> chouga, Eu prometo a se comportar
<chouga> ok
<juniormendonca_> no kubuntu, eu carrego uma pagina e ja deu. tem que desativar e reativar a rede
<chouga> juniormendonca_, isso sempre ocorreu?
<juniormendonca_> na verdade deu sempre usei windows.
<chouga> Ou ocorreu após algo?
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> melhora essa explicação...
<juniormendonca_> nunca tive problema... instalei o mint e gostei um pouco. mas to mais interessado no kubuntu. mas a rede dele não ta ajudando
<juniormendonca_> se eu tivesse agora no irc no kubuntu, ja teria desconectado varias vezes.
<chouga> Meu caro, preste atenção na pergunta...
<chouga> Isso sempre aconteceu?
<chouga> Ou aconteceu depois de algo?
<juniormendonca_> nunca aconteceu...
<juniormendonca_> porque eu nunca usei ele antes
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Agora sim
<juniormendonca_> rs.
<jimi_> rs = laughing ?
<chouga> Qual distro você gosta mais?
<jimi_> rs = kkk = lol ?
<hggdh> jimi_: sim
<juniormendonca_> rs = aiusdhiauhsdiuahsd = lol = kkk
<chouga> juniormendonca_, se concentra.
<jimi_> :X
<juniormendonca_> i'm in!
<chouga> aff
<chouga> Vai ficar nisso?
<juniormendonca_> oO to concentrado man...
<chouga> Parei de ver The Big Bang Theory para lhe ajudar...
<jimi_> me gusta Big Bang Theory
<juniormendonca_> kkk. dscpa ae cara nao achei q era problema
<chouga> juniormendonca_, qual distro você gosta mais?
<juniormendonca_> gostei mais do kubuntu
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Já viu se o seu hardware suporta o Kubuntu?
<juniormendonca_> nao verifiquei detalhes técnicos mas acredito que suporta
<juniormendonca_> memoria, processador e video
<juniormendonca_> tudo funcionou blzinha.
<juniormendonca_> massss cara eu nem mexi com driver nenhum! acabei de me tocar disso
<juniormendonca_> quando acabou a instalacao parecia que tava td de boa... nem mexi. mas a rede funcionou.
<juniormendonca_> pode ser que não seja totalmente compativel? pode ser problema no drivr de rede, certo?
<chouga> qual é a configuração de seu hardware?
<juniormendonca_> 4GB RAM, processador Intel Core2Quad 2.66
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Aguenta
<chouga> Bem, você usar o Kubuntu?
<juniormendonca_> prefiro
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> prefere?
<juniormendonca_> acho que vc comeu uma palavra na pergunta.
<juniormendonca_> voce usar o kubuntu
<juniormendonca_> eu quero usar o kubuntu
<juniormendonca_> mas pra poder navegar, neste momento, to usando o Mint
<juniormendonca_> instalei os 2 mas nao conseguiria ter essa conversa se estivesse usando o kubuntu agora
<chouga> Bem, você sabe usar o Kubuntu (atualizar, instalar pacotes e etc)?
<juniormendonca_> poucos comandos como sudo/apt-get update/upgrade/install
<juniormendonca_> muita coisa eu consulto no tiu ggle
<chouga> Qual versão do Kubuntu você usa?
<juniormendonca_> 12
<chouga> 12.04?
<juniormendonca_> esse mesmo
<juniormendonca_> 12.04
<juniormendonca_> tava conferindo
<chouga> 32 ou 64 bits?
<juniormendonca_> 32
<chouga> sabe formatar?
<juniormendonca_> sei
<chouga> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<chouga> Baixe a versão 12.04.2 (64 bits)
<chouga> Formate sua máquina e atualize o sistema...
<chouga> sabe fazer isso?
<juniormendonca_> cara.. entao. quando optei pelo 32bits. foi por que "ouvi falar" que posso ter problemas com compatibilidade de programas usando 64bits
<juniormendonca_> sim. isso é tranquilo
<chouga> O seu processador suporta essa arquitetura, logo é muito melhor instalar 64 bits pois seu sistema será mais rápido.
<juniormendonca_> quanto a isso tambem concordo. so restam duas duvidas:
<chouga> manda!
<juniormendonca_> 1. Será que vou mesmo ter problemas com compatibilidade, que nível?
<juniormendonca_> 2. Vai resolver o problema da rede?
<chouga> 1- Não, não terá problemas de compatibilidade.
<chouga> 2- Se você instalar e atualizar CORRETAMENTE, muito provavelmente sim.
<chouga> No Linux Mint acontece este problema?
<juniormendonca_> no mint nao
<juniormendonca_> mas o mint eh x86  tb
<juniormendonca_> ja to com a iso
<chouga> Então são drivers
<chouga> POde baixar o Kubuntu 12.04.2 (64 bits)
<chouga> O problema será resolvido
<juniormendonca_> aproveitando/abusando da sua ajuda... fico pensando se, no linux, tem como fazer uma instalação em outra partição sem reiniciar o pc
<chouga> Não
<juniormendonca_> eu to com a ISO ja
<juniormendonca_> na mesma maquina que vou fazer a instalação
<juniormendonca_> instalar somente pelo CD ou USB ?
<chouga> Tanto faz
<chouga> Recomendo pelo DVD
<juniormendonca_> isso DVD
<juniormendonca_> CD nao cabe mesmo.
<juniormendonca_> vou pegar
<juniormendonca_> brasero!
<chouga> Você já baixou?
<juniormendonca_> arram
<chouga> o versão para cd ou para dvd?
<juniormendonca_>  meuuuuuuuu
<juniormendonca_> tem uma versao pra dvd.
<juniormendonca_> vou baixar
<chouga> versão para cd = 702 MB
<juniormendonca_> baixei pra CD
<chouga> versão para dvd = 3,2 GB
<juniormendonca_> pois é. nem vi todas as opções
<juniormendonca_> baixei a versao pra CD do x86 tb
<juniormendonca_> download ta violentissimo agora rapaiz
<juniormendonca_> 32MB/s oO
<chouga> vish...
<juniormendonca_> cabou
<chouga> Qual é a velocidade da sua internet?
<chouga> 100 Megas
<chouga> rs
<juniormendonca_> cara eu nem sei total qual é aqui. acho que eh 180
<chouga> =\
<jimi_> s2
<juniormendonca_> demora mais pra copiar de uma maquina pra outra na rede do que pra baixar
<chouga> Rico é fogo... rs
<juniormendonca_> kkkkkkkkkkkk to no trampo fio. trabalhando domingão...
<juniormendonca_> pagando hora negativa. =/
<chouga> rs
<chouga> Tá certo...
<juniormendonca_> agora sim... tava com do de gastar outro DVD com 700mb
<juniormendonca_> essas versoes de CD nao cabem em CD =/ caramba neh
<Caue> Boa tarde a todos! Alguem pode me tirar uma rápida dúvida quanto a instalação?
<juniormendonca_> cara. manda ai. vai que cola.... aiushaiusha
<chouga> juniormendonca_, na verdade cabem...
<juniormendonca_> 45 seg pra começar a gravação
<chouga> Por isso que são chamadas de "CD Version"
<juniormendonca_> essa é a parte engraçada
<juniormendonca_> o Brasero disse que não cabe não.
<Caue> Olha, eu testei a ubuntu a madrugada toda rodando pelo pendrive, achei maravilhoso!
<chouga> o Brasero esta mentindo
<juniormendonca_> kkk filho da mae
<juniormendonca_> o brasero!
<chouga> ou você esta fazendo algo errado
<Caue> tava muito rápido, voando baixo aqui no pc..ai decidi instalar então
<Caue> criei as partições certinho e instalei, rodou tranquilo, só que cara....LENTO DEMAIS
<Caue> isso é normal?
<chouga> Caue, qual é a configuração do seu hardware?
<Caue> 4gb de ram, core 2 duo e 320gb hd
<Caue> deixei 100gb pra ele + 8gb para o swap
<Caue> nao ta dando erro nem nada, ta tudo certinho, só que ta lento demais, no pen drive tava show
<chouga> Bem, você só quer o Ubuntu instalado ou quer mais algum sistema?
<Caue> windows...
<Caue> ai deixei o windows com 200 gb
<Caue> meu amigo sugeriu o seguinte, ve se ta certo isso :
<juniormendonca_> [ Gravando... ]
<Caue> isso vale só para o windows 8, de acordo com ele... em vez de criar as partições manualmente, é pra usar a opção Instalar Ubuntu ao lado do Windows  la na hora de escolher as partições
<chouga> Bem, acho que você errou na hora da particionamento/instalação
<juniormendonca_> eu sempre crio uma partição relativamente pequena pro SO
<juniormendonca_> tipo 40GB
<chouga> Seu harware é suficiente para rodar o Ubuntu com folga...
<Caue> então chouga, isso é certeza que nao...eu fiz certinho, chequei o procedimento em diversos sites
<juniormendonca_> ou 50 ... depende da posição da LUA
<Caue> pois é, tinha que rodar liso né? haha mas sei lpa
<Caue> lá*
<Caue> meu amigo falou pra usar essa opção na instalação, será que rola?
<juniormendonca_> chouga: eu vou fazer merda na hora de escolher a partição pra formatar denovo, sera que nao vou jogar na partição do mint ?!
<juniormendonca_> kkk
<chouga> Bem, você mesmo disse que antes esta rápido e depois da instalação ficou lento
<hggdh> juniormendonca_: linguagem, por favor
<juniormendonca_> ops.
<juniormendonca_> sorry
<juniormendonca_> /dev/sda1/
<juniormendonca_> é a do mint
<juniormendonca_> ja sei que essa eu nao posso mexer
<chouga> O Ubuntu não costuma pregar essas "peças" no usuário igual no Windows
<Caue> então, eu tava rodando aquele livecd lá, só que pelo pen drive ..o certo seria quando instalasse ficar mais rapido ainda né
<juniormendonca_> acho que eh isso msm
<chouga> exato
<chouga> Você deve ter errado na hora de particionar
<Caue> hm, então, vou testar essa opção que meu amigo disse, vcs sabem qual é? será que pode dar alguma besteira?
<juniormendonca_> ae chouga eu acho o linux mto bacana. mas nao tenho nada contra o windows...
<chouga> Pois o correto era ele ficar muuuuuito mais rápido que no pendrive
<Caue> entendi
<chouga> Faz o seguinte
<Caue> hm
<chouga> Qual é a versão do UBuntu que você iria instalar?
<Caue> 13.04
<Caue> ta aqui no pen drive até
<juniormendonca_> vish... ubotu ficou esquisito hein.
<juniormendonca_> recomendo!! esperar ate o mes que vem e instalar o 14 ja
<chouga> Não instala o 13.04 não
<Caue> junior, foi para mim essa msg?
<juniormendonca_> chouga: nao tem um tipo de wubi pra instalar o kubuntu dentro do mint?
<Caue> porque?
<Caue> não é a última?
<chouga> Calma
<juniormendonca_> pois eh. espera um pouco que ja vai sair a 14
<juniormendonca_> vai ter que formatar dnovo
<chouga> Vou te passar o link da versão que você deve instalar
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Caue> beleza chouga
<juniormendonca_> uai. 12?
<chouga> DEixa eu lhe explicar melhor o motivo que me levou a fazer isso...
<Caue> então junior.. vai ser massa essa versão? ou nem vai mudar muito?
<juniormendonca_> Caue: quem pode te melhor sobre isso é o chouga
<juniormendonca_> eu to de para-quedas aqui tb
<chouga> O Ubuntu trabalho de 2 formas com relação as versão
<Caue> hahaha beleza, vamos aguardar a explicação então, manda a ve chouga
<chouga> *versões
<chouga> *O Ubuntu trabalha de 2 formas com relação as versões
<chouga> As LTS e as não-LTS
<juniormendonca_> Long Time Support?
<chouga> LTS significa longo tempo de suporte
<juniormendonca_> [ Finalizando a gravação... ]
<chouga> Logo estas versão são mais estáveis
<chouga> Não é á toa que a Google só usa versões LTS do Ubuntu
<chouga> sabia?
<juniormendonca_> nem imaginava que o google usava ubuntu
<chouga> Eu mesmo só uso estas versões
<juniormendonca_> achei que so usava android. asuhaiushai
<chouga> rs
<Caue> ah entendi, po valeu chouga!
<chouga> Essa versão que te mandei é a mais recente LTS do Ubuntu
<chouga> a 13.04 é a mais recente não-LTS
<juniormendonca_> mas a 13 tem tudo que tem na 12 LTS e mais um pouco né... com a diferença da estabilidade das novas implementações e o suporte
<juniormendonca_> ou não tem nada a ver o que eu falei?
<juniormendonca_> =P
<Caue> beleza, vou deixar baixando aqui no outro pc...enquanto isso, vou tentar aquilo de instalar com a opção "Instalar ao lado do Windows"  ... se ficar lisinha igual no pen drive, tem problema eu ficar com ela mesmo? ou o ideal mesmo é eu ir pra 12?
<chouga> Não necessariamente...
<Caue> ou se rodar lisinho mesmo, nao pega nada?
<chouga> Parem de escrever
<juniormendonca_> se não rodar lisinho, passa um creme nivea. rssss
<chouga> aff
<chouga> Não consigo responder a tantas perguntas
<chouga> Um de cada vez
<Caue> HSAUHS foi mal
<Caue> quantos anos vcs tem?
<chouga> São 30 perguntas para 1 pessoa responder
<chouga> 18 anos
<juniormendonca_> chouga: esse povo todo aqui na sala ta dormindo?? podia ter mais uma galera aqui pra da uma mão!
<chouga> Verdade...
<chouga> Mas enfim...
<chouga> Voltando...
<juniormendonca_> e vc ta mto novo pra fica irritado fácil assim... abre uma SKOL!
<chouga> Não estou irritado...
<chouga> Só quero ajudar
<chouga> Mas quero fazer do MEU jeito
<juniormendonca_> meu tempo acabou... vou instalar o kubuntu x64 e volto quando acabar. muito obrigado pela ajuda chouga . nos vemos dps.
<chouga> Se que sabe
<chouga> Você é livre...
<juniormendonca_> sudo reboot
<chouga> Mas lembre-se
<chouga> Eu também tenho coisas para fazer
<chouga> Então recomendaria aproveitar o tempo
<chouga> Formatar é coisa séria
<chouga> Mas, se não quiser me ouvir, vai em frente e formate a sua maneira...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, cheguei atrasado
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, o histórico não diz muita coisa
<AlexandreMBM> o que o juniormendonca_ queria?
<chouga> Ele queria resolver alguns problemas de rede...
<chouga> Não, minto...
<chouga> Esse era outro
<juniormendonca> ae chouga
<chouga> O ubuntu dele estava lento e ele não sabia o motivo....
<juniormendonca> oO
<juniormendonca> no kubuntu
<juniormendonca> modo teste. vou instalar
<juniormendonca> parece que tá estável a conexão
<chouga> juniormendonca, o/
<juniormendonca> bom que dá pra usar enquanto instala
<chouga> Você sabe a quantidade correta para colocar nas partições?
<juniormendonca> cara eu to criando com 50gb
<juniormendonca> salvo meus arquivos em outra partição
<chouga> ta bom
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, qual era o problema mesmo?
<chouga> ele só precisa de 6 mas esta bom 50
<chouga> kk
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, acho que lembro de ontem, um RaLink que não funcionava?
<juniormendonca> /dev/sda3 - ext4 - 51197MB
<juniormendonca> era eu nao tiu
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, se você salva em outro partição, pode chegar a extruir espaço com esses 50 GB. Vai ter jogo?
<juniormendonca> era outro juniormendonca
<juniormendonca> outro que ja registrou o nick puts
<juniormendonca> acho que não.
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, OK. Logo antes de você chegar de volta, eu perguntava ao chouga o que você queria..
<chouga> Ele é muito apreçado...
<juniormendonca> hummm então to com problemas de rede no kubuntu
<chouga> Mal "falei" ele saiu
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu ou juniormendonca?
<chouga> juniormendonca,
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, como é o problema?
<juniormendonca> toda hora perdia a conexão. mas o SO nao acusava nada
<juniormendonca> tinha que desativar e reativar a rede pra continuar navegando
<juniormendonca> chouga me deu a adica de instalar o kubuntu x64
<juniormendonca> 71 %... ate agora
<juniormendonca> cara o client Quassel IRC do Kubuntu é mto mais maneiro que do mint
<juniormendonca> houve um tempo em que eu usei mto o mIRC....
<juniormendonca> na epoca dourada da brasnet
<juniormendonca> asuiahsiuhas
<juniormendonca> agora eu nem lembro mais como procurar um canal
<Caue> Opa chouga, voltei, desculpa a demora, tive que resolver uns pepinos aqui!
<Caue> Valeu pela ajuda! Vou instalar aqui, e mas tarde volto para ca, voces sempre estão por aqui?
<chouga> Não o dia todo mas...
<juniormendonca> (No Ping reply in 180 seconds.) quer dizer que eu perdi a conexão?
<juniormendonca> o dia todo, com certeza
<Caue> beleza, vamos lá então se aventurar nesse mundo novo!
<Caue> abraços pessoal, e obrigado pela atenção!
<juniormendonca> problemas com a conexão
<chouga> Valeu Caue!
<juniormendonca> ainda me incomodando
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, por que a dica do Kubuntu x64? Você viu que o modelo do adaptador de rede de juniormendonca é melhor suportado nesse sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, e o teste, como está?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, você chegou a identificar seu adaptador de rede?
<chouga> Ele estava usando o 13.04 32 bits
<chouga> O processador dele é um Core2Quad
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas isso tinha implicação no problema?
<chouga> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, aqui também
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas não usamos wifi
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, Core2Quad em 32 bits
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, por que?
<chouga> Deixa eu explicar
<chouga> Sendo um processado que suporta a arquitetura 64 bits não motivo racional para ter um sistema de 32 bits.
<chouga> *processador
<chouga> Sendo um processador que suporta a arquitetura 64 bits não há motivo racional para ter um sistema de 32 bits.
<omelete> eu ñ vejo diferença
<juniormendonca> chouga: acho que o problema continua cara... e so acontece com o kubuntu
<omelete> a ñ ser a limitação da memoria
<chouga> Calma, não terminei
<chouga> Ele tem 4GB
<chouga> E usava 32 bits
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, pode ser pouca, mas tem alguma
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, realmente não há vantagem
<chouga> Não terminei...
<chouga> O Kubuntu 13.04 em diversas máquinas apresentou problemas quanto a rede
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas isso resolverá o problema de juniormendonca? acho difícil, se for só isso
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, caindo?
<chouga> obvio
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, com o Ubuntu, não?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu ainda não tinha lido que o "problema continua"
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, deve ser um pouco mais rápido
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, pouquinho
<omelete> é rapido sim, mas a diferença é pouca
<AlexandreMBM> omelete, e eu espero que seja tão compatível (cheio de pacotes) quanto o 32 bits, atualmente
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, essa informação de que o "Kubuntu 13.04 em diversas máquinas apresentou problemas quanto a rede" é que faz a diferença. Então está OK. Eu gostaria de conhecer alguns relatos. Tem link aí?
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: caindo
<juniormendonca> com kubuntu
<chouga> Vou proucurar...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, você chegou a pesquisa seu adaptador de rede, no Google
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, sabe qual é?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, já tem os relatórios de lspci etc, no pastebin?
<chouga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Internet-a-cabo-e-Wireless-nao-funciona-Ubuntu-1304
<chouga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Duvidas-em-Geral/ajuda-para-configurar-rede-wireless-no-ubuntu-1304
<chouga> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=105609.0
<chouga> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4901
<chouga> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/ubuntu-13-04/1129731?s=b15bd297ee119d82ad12b06501c4b2d3&amp;
<chouga> quer mais?
<juniormendonca> parece que eh um problema quanto ao trafego de dados
<juniormendonca> parece quanto mais dados trafegam, mais constante é o problema
<chouga> eu tenho muitos outros links...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, por enquanto não. Não é uma prova chouga. Estou apenas pedindo informação. Invés de dois olhos, serão quatro o mais.
<chouga> sem problemas, mas eu tenho mais links
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, se eles entrarem em detalhe de driver, manda aí
<chouga> O problema é que o Ubuntu 12.04.2 é muito melhor organizado que o Ubuntu 13.04
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, ele já deu o retorno de sudo lshw -C network? hein juniormendonca?
<juniormendonca> nem testei isso ainda
<juniormendonca> agora sim.
<chouga> Com o instalação da versão 12.04.2 isso sera feito automaticamente...
<juniormendonca> aonde posso mandar isso. é muito texto
<AlexandreMBM> também lspci
<juniormendonca> a instalação foi concluída
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chouga> Ele falou que no Linux MInt funcionou normal...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, pode ser versão de build de driver
<chouga> Eu conclui, são drivers e bibliotecas
<juniormendonca> pois é.
<juniormendonca> olha. vou reiniciar e faço esse novo teste. blz?
<juniormendonca> sudo reboot
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, por que será que ele preferiu reiniciar?
<AlexandreMBM> lembrar o  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chouga> Ele completou a instalçao...
<chouga> (intalação
<chouga> logo...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, instalar mudou alguma coisa?
<chouga> Tenque atualizar...
<chouga> Lembre-se do que eu falei...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, é um Dell?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, qual modelo?
<juniormendonca> update ou upgrade?
<chouga> Vai na parte de atualizações
<chouga> É mais seguro...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, mas se quiser, um e depois o outro
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get upgrade
<chouga> Vai por mim...
<chouga> Vai no atualizador
<chouga> É mais seguro
<chouga> Já vi diversas pessoas relatando problemas depois do "apt-get upgrade"
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, pode ir pelo chouga
<juniormendonca> Problema em jockey-kde - Apport KDE
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, não que eu acredite que faça diferença
<juniormendonca> "você tem alguns pacotes obsoletos instalados. por favor atualize os pacotes a seguir e verifique se o problema continua a ocorrer: ..."
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, é um notebook? qual modelo?
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: é um desktop positivo
<juniormendonca> cara. to caindo direto =/
<juniormendonca> que sacanagem
<juniormendonca> to com dois terminais pingando 8.8.8.8 e google.com.br e realmente quando para, para tudo
<juniormendonca> com windows ou linux mint nao tenho esse problema
<juniormendonca> talvez com ubuntu tb nao. mas eu quero fz esse maledeto kubuntu funcionar
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM echouga alguma ideia?
<juniormendonca> e chouga alguma ideia?
<chouga> muda o dns
<chouga> atualizou o sistema?
<juniormendonca> meu dns aqui é da rede.
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, tenho procurado Google pelo modelo de sua placa, que você me informou
<juniormendonca> ta em 18% atualizando
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, está difícil; o pessoal que tem enfrentado problema usa muito Realtek
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, e a sua não é
<juniormendonca> =/
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, mas parece que encontrei drivers Intal
<juniormendonca> tinha que ser fácil neh. kkk
<AlexandreMBM> Intel
<AlexandreMBM> http://goo.gl/sX2qY
<AlexandreMBM> falta investigar se são esses mesmos
<AlexandreMBM> e no que ele estariam diferentes dos drivers que estão instalados aí
<chouga> Mas precisa instalar drivers da Intel
<chouga> Todos eles já vem dentro do kernel Linux...
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, pois é, mas pode ter algo diferente
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, versão etc
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu ainda nem sei se os drivers estão nesse meio aí
<chouga> Lamento pessoal, mas tenho que ir...
<juniormendonca> eu nem lembro qual eh que eu te falei?
<juniormendonca> único SO linux que realmente me deu vontade de usar...
<chouga> Boa noite a todos
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, chouga o Launchpad não parece ter resultado: http://goo.gl/JwZJE
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu saio já, também
<coxa> B3Un0, ta ai????
<juniormendonca> chouga: testando se to online
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, as configurações de IP, da rede, estão OK mesmo?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, ele foi embora...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, eu também vou jajá
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, não posso lhe ajudar
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, está esgotando
<juniormendonca> puts
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, seu driver Intel é esse: http://goo.gl/z6V7w
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, mais tarde podemos nos aventurar em instalá-lo
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, compilar...
<juniormendonca> vishhhh
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, se você quiser
<juniormendonca> valeu por enquanto
<juniormendonca> amanha entao
<juniormendonca> se puder
<juniormendonca> to no trampo e vou embora jaja tambem
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, quer dizer, eu acredito que seja esse...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, não está exato, o modelo
<AlexandreMBM> dizer "Controladora Gigabit Ethernet Intel® 82566"
<AlexandreMBM> é diferente de "82566DM-2"
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: por enquanto agradeço os dois pela intenção. vamos ver  no que dá amanha.
<juniormendonca> abraço e bom resto de domingo!
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, eu partir daqui: http://goo.gl/38Kmd
<AlexandreMBM> ali fala em "Download drivers genéricos"
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, até outro dia
<juniormendonca> vou ver qual ele reconhece no mint
<juniormendonca> é possível que o mesmo que funciona pro mint funcione pro kubuntu ?
<juniormendonca> o mint x86 e kubuntu x64
<Caue> Pessoal, tem alguma forma fácil de desinstalar o linux que ta em dualboot com windows sem terque mecher no mbr e afins?
<juniormendonca> cara instala o windows primeiro e depois o linux. acho que pega automaticamente
<Caue> e ae junior
<Caue> então, eu quero desinstalar o linux
<juniormendonca> hum.
<juniormendonca> ja foi. rs
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: e ai ... olha... PARECE  que resolveu com a atualização
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, então beleza
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, você lembra o que foi que atualizou
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<juniormendonca> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk atualizou tudo. desculpa cara .as nao sei dizer precisamente
<juniormendonca> se for o caso posso consultar um log de atualização pra identificarmos
<juniormendonca> deve ser útil à comunidade
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: é possível acessar esse log?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, sim, um momento
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, /var/log/apt/history.log
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, pode fazer:
<AlexandreMBM> cat /var/log/apt/history.log > arquivodestino.txt
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, pode abri-lo, pegar os últimos resultados...
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, por favor, coloque no paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, eu estou de saída. você vai fazer?
<juniormendonca> vou fazer
<juniormendonca> ja salvei
<juniormendonca> vou enviar
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, se preferisse um arquivo menor, poderia fazer:
<Julinux> Pessoal, qual a diferença entre o arquivo /etc/mtab e o /etc/fstab?
<AlexandreMBM> tail -n 1000 /var/log/apt/history.log > arquivodestino.txt
<juniormendonca> aiaiai
<juniormendonca> cat ou tail?
<juniormendonca> qual a diferença?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, o que preferir
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, o cat vem completo
<juniormendonca> entao vai esse mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca,  esse tail só vem as 1000 últimas linhas
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu não sei, mas "acredito" que seja que o /etc/mtab "por certo" mostra o que está montado
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, como o df -h
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681916/
<juniormendonca> hummm
<hggdh> Julinux: fstab contem a lista de sistemas de arquivos que devem ser montados pelo S.O. /etc/mtab contem a lista de sistemas de arquivos *montados* pelo S.O.
<juniormendonca> sacanagem. postei o cat
<juniormendonca> mas e o cat de um SO limpo
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, ou como o comando mount sem argumentos
<hggdh> juniormendonca: s/devem ser/podem ser/
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, melhor ainda
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, cadê?
<AlexandreMBM> ah!
<AlexandreMBM> vi
<AlexandreMBM> estou cego!
<juniormendonca> kkk
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, ah! entendi..
<Julinux> hum, valeu AlexandreMBM e hggdh
<AlexandreMBM> a atualização não começou às "17:26:45", não é?
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, a última coisa que você fez terminou às "17:29:26"?
<juniormendonca> AlexandreMBM: valeu pelas dicas. tenho que ir embora tambem.
<juniormendonca> uai
<juniormendonca> acho que uma parte da atualização foi sim
<juniormendonca> depois que atualizou essa parte, alguns deram falha
<juniormendonca> e eu mandei o SO atualizar dnovo
<juniormendonca> mas a tela ta travada aqui
<juniormendonca> nao retorna nada
<juniormendonca> vou reiniciar antes de sair
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, acho que só depois é que o log estará ok
<juniormendonca> humm. então vou atualzia-lo depois.
<juniormendonca> reboot
<AlexandreMBM> juniormendonca, até
<hggdh> @reload PackageInfo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, valeu! até
<AlexandreMBM> a todos: até outro dia!
<Julinux> Como faço para o Debian não iniciar no modo gráfico?
<NETfellow> julinux, bem tem que tirar o x da inicialização do sistema
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-12
<Guest27771> Boa Noite!
<Guest27771> Alguem saberia me informar qual é o melhor sistema de arquivo para eu instalar o Xubuntu?
<Riuto> Alguém?
<Riuto> Estou gostando muito desta versão Ubuntu 14.04... mas estou com problemas para rodar um CD de estudos
<Riuto> gostaria da ajuda de alguém
<KurtKraut> Riuto, O que é um CD de estudos?
<Riuto> Na verdade é um DVD
<Riuto> Um DvD da faculdade
<Riuto> Eu o coloco no no Drive... mas aparece em branco
<Riuto> Acredito que seja uma questão de incompatibilidade... pois os desenvolvedores devem ter feito-o para rodar em plataforma Microsoft
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Riuto> Tentei roda-lo com uma máquina virtual... Instalei o pack "Caixas" e instalei um Ruindows...
<Riuto> Mas meu DvD não apareceu no emulador...
<Riuto> e está tudo configurado... certeza!
<Riuto> Alguém já conseguiu alguma solução?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<AldoRaine> qual o conteúdo ?
<AldoRaine> videos ?
<Riuto> Os conteúdos são Arquivos PDF e alguns Vídeos
<AldoRaine> ja instalou o metapacote ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Riuto> E existe uma interface meio que interativa... mas se eu pudesse acessar somente os arquivos... estaria satisfeito
<Riuto> Desconheço este pack
<KurtKraut> Riuto, já tentou com o wine?
<Riuto> O wine roda arquivos .exe certo?
<Riuto> Para instalar esse pack eu devo seguir via Terminal ou consigo mais facilmente via Central?
<KurtKraut> Riuto, ambos os casos são bem fáceis. Via terminal digite: sudo aptitude install wine
<KurtKraut> Riuto, Com o passar do tempo você vai começar se acostumar com o terminal e ver que é mais rápido digitar exatamente o que você quer
<AldoRaine> [21:20] <Riuto> E existe uma interface meio que interativa... << isso tá parecendo mesmo alguma coisa obscura MS
<AldoRaine> deve resolver com o wine mesmo
<Riuto> AldoRaine -  É como se fosse um Menu Auto-executável... aonde aparecem botoes para acessar os arquivos
<KurtKraut> Riuto, depois de instalar o wine, vá pelo gerenciador de arquivos até a pasta onde está o .exe, clique com o botão direito e mande executar através do wine
<AldoRaine> saquei
<Riuto> Ok, Vou prosseguir com o Wine. Em breve mando um feed
<Riuto> Estou pegando o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Riuto> Sucesso
<Riuto> Obrigado! Problema resolvido com Sucesso! >>> A solução foi o metapacote ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<AldoRaine> maravilha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AldoRaine> pera ae astroo-
<AldoRaine> tá com pressa
<AldoRaine> ainda são 21:40
<astroo-> ai
<astroo-> ca sao + 4h
<astroo-> sao 3h44 aqui
<AldoRaine> portugal é?
<astroo-> sim
<AldoRaine> vai lá
<AldoRaine> valeu
<astroo-> ate
<Recruta> bom dia a todos
<Recruta> alguem ai tem um tutorial de configuração do GRUB?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<GordoVoador> Bom dia @mirqui
<mirqui> bom dia :) , sem arroba :)
<GordoVoador> noproblem
<GordoVoador> ;)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<GordoVoador> forte tentando chegar ao máximo de performance aqui com 2 servidores
<GordoVoador> e você ?
<mirqui> nada de especial , só no note , no irc e vizitando sites :)
<mirqui> com quais servidores vc trabalha ?
<GordoVoador> tenho alguns, mas em especial, estou com 2 IBM xSystem
<GordoVoador> e voce ?
<mirqui> aahaha meu amigo , sou usuário , tenho um note i5 e um dual core com wifi
<GordoVoador> eu tambem :)
<GordoVoador> eu nao tinha visto, fazia tempo que não olhava a lista de canais, vi este e vim aqui conhecer :)
<mirqui> tem muita jente legal aqui
<mirqui> gente
<mirqui> eu tbm entro em outros irc brasileiros
<mirqui> #thelinux
<GordoVoador> olha.... :) voce trabalha com o que?
<mirqui> #software-livre
<mirqui> oesc-livre
<mirqui> #gentoo-br
<mirqui> #garoa
<mirqui> :)
<mirqui> sou tec. em contabilidade
<GordoVoador> show de bola.... pensei que iria encontrar sysadmins aqui :) no minimo interessante isto heim
<GordoVoador> já sei quem consultar kkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha consultar o que , aqui a colaboração é livre :)
<GordoVoador> Eu sei :) por isso to aqui :)
<mirqui> eu sou usuário novato
<GordoVoador> de IRC ou de Linux?
<mirqui> uso ubuntu a 1 ano e meio mais ou menos
<GordoVoador> está curtindo?
<mirqui> de irc já usei nos idos tempos de 1999
<mirqui> legal , bastante
<GordoVoador> eu já não entendo windows, desde o XP kkkkkkk
<mirqui> comecei a usar linux por causa do xp que está em desuso
<mirqui> agora deixei o xp para minha mãe e estou usando ubuntu
<GordoVoador> a alguns tempos atraz, penei muito pra implantar Linux em empresas, que não TI ......
<mirqui> o linux é de graça
<GordoVoador> eu peno com minha mulher.... tem um notebook ótimo, mas não consegue se desligar do Office
<mirqui> no windows são só 3 licenças
<mirqui> usa o wine
<mirqui> funciona bem
<GordoVoador> vou fazer um lab, tenho uma VM aqui com o XUBUNTU 14
<mirqui> já usei kubuntu ,
<GordoVoador> o kde está bem bonito né...
<mirqui> aquele que é cinamom , agora não lembro o nome
<mirqui> ahaha cara não sei o que é kde
<GordoVoador> aquela interface do kubuntu
<GordoVoador> chama-se "KDE"
<GordoVoador> :)
<mirqui> haa , tipo gnome do ubuntu
<GordoVoador> exato!
<GordoVoador> a do Xubuntu, chama-se "XFCE" :)
<mirqui> eu fiz quadriboot uma vez
<mirqui> ubuntu
<mirqui> cinamom
<mirqui> ubuntu 12.10 e wndows
<GordoVoador> nossa :)
<mirqui> agora uso só ubuntu no note e xp no de mesa
<GordoVoador> realmente, o ubuntu esta muito bom mesmo.....
<mirqui> muito bom , estável , rápido
<GordoVoador> eu uso Mac hoje, e sinceramente, hora penso, está por um fio, e tem hora que penso, passou....
<mirqui> apesar que uso só para internet
<GordoVoador> só não por alguns programas que preciso no Mac, para executar alguns trabalhos....
<mirqui> o mac é rápido
<mirqui> pela configuração e pela programação
<GordoVoador> eu gosto bastante, e tem pacotes GNU tambem,
<GordoVoador> e BSD
<mirqui> eu tenho um nokia lumia , e a microsoft acertou a pprogramação nele
<GordoVoador> show viu :)
<mirqui> com 518 de ram , roda tudo rapidinho
<GordoVoador> tenho um amigo com windows Phone, ele reclama
<GordoVoador> de algumas coisas,
<mirqui> um momento
<jefeson> alguém poderia tirar uma dúvida de bind?
<GordoVoador> o Jefferson, voce quer apontar os registros, para um novo host ?
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> Tenho uma interface br0 configurada para o jvm
<Julinux> kvm
<Julinux> Como faço para definir um alias para essa interface?
<GordoVoador> example: ifconfig eth0:1 X.X.X.X netmask 255.255.25.X
<mirqui> vou almoçar , bom almoço a todos :)
<AlexandreMBM> Coletor das gravações em vídeo do FISL15
<AlexandreMBM> http://github.com/alexandre-mbm/GM_fisl15-selector-of-recording
<internetfree> boa tarde
<internetfree> tem como atualizar um bugtarq 2 gnome para o kde?
<sartoba> boa tarde pessoas, alguem consegue me tirar uma duvida simples?
<sartoba> eu estou vendo uma distro "madbox 14.04"
<sartoba> e achei ela muito interessante, so q nao sei como instalar ela, estou usando ela somente bootando pelo live.
<GordoVoador> madbox 14.04, igual o ubuntu? kkkk
<sartoba> é ubuntu based.
<sartoba> eu to rodando ubiquity
<sartoba> parece q vai dar certo
<sartoba> o ubiquity deu certo. e ainda instalou em portugues.
<sartoba> valeu ae
<William__> hello
<William__> i need help
<William__> algum brasileiro por aí?
<William__> estou usando windows 8.1 em um notebook da qbex, queria saber se é possível usar o ubuntu junto com ele em dual boot?
<William__> igual eu usava antes, windows seven + ubuntu, aí aparecia a telinha do grub e tal
<William__> Alguém poderia me ajudar por gentileza?
<William__> eu uso o notebook para estudos, curso s.i.
<William__> se alguém estiver a toa e puder dar uma mãozinha :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nicolas__> Boa tarde
<nicolas__> Gostaria que me ajudassem instalar o spark
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DanDiesel> nossa mano que fita nem sabia que ainda existir IRC
<DanDiesel> alguem on ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<eWutzl> eu tambem :D
<eWutzl> IRC nao vai morrer, rs
<astroo-> no fim ficam os bots a mandar em tudo
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<MichelW> IRC jamais vai morrer mesmo hehe
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> porque nao andas aqui todos os dias a ver o irc morrer rapidamente...
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> é que a noite tenho algumas coisas a fazer
<astroo-> em lingua portuguesa praticamente so a freenode tem alguma vida atualmente
<MichelW> mozilla tb :3
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> e nao era para ti pa
<mirqui> aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> aqui no brasil tem muita gente no irc , mas a maioria é irc específico
<MichelW> mirqui: Fato é que os que permanecem no IRC hoje são de comunidades, bom é que não tem muita "orkutisses"
<mirqui> o orkut matou o irc , o msn matou o orkut , o skype matou o msn ahahah :)
<astroo-> e no fim ficou as conversas do tempo da "pedra lasca"
<MichelW> #sqn ... A ordem tá diferente aew hehe IRC+ICQ foram atacados pelo MSN, posteriormente veio o Orkut e Gmail em 2005... Skype só ganhou público porque o facebook não soube fazer o trabalho de casa e sei lá pq, ninguém gosta de coisas de qualidade como o Hangout :S
<mirqui> ahaha esqueci do icq
<mirqui> mas na verdade verdade agora , quem da as cartas é o skype
<mirqui> mas o irc sempre perciste
<MichelW> E essa  do Facebug querer transformar tudo em número aeuheueahueah
<mirqui> o msn do face é ruim
<mirqui> janelas sem integração e mensasgens de janela pequenas
<MichelW> isso é relativo mirqui, pois como usam XMPP como protocolo basta usar outros clients e conectar, como o Pidgin, Empathy, Adium, etc...
<mirqui> bom , de protocolos não entendo nada , entendo é que estou em uma janela , passo para outra por engano e fica uma conversa maluuca
<mirqui> o msn antigo da de 10 a zero
<Romulo> Olá Pessoal.
<mirqui> blza :) , tudo bem ?
<Romulo> Sou novo de linux e migrei por causa dos desaforos da microsoft com os usuarios, invadindo nossos computadores e instalando o que bem entendem, sem se importarem se vai atrapalhar ou não.
<Romulo> Por essa razão acabei aqui
<MichelW> Nunca gostei de MSN mirqui , sempre preferi o que tinha somente texto e sem frescuras. E se for pra comunicação com vídeo prefiro o hangout ao Skype, que agora tá extremamente pesado... sdds de quando skype era skype e não da microsoft =/
<astroo-> ola
<Romulo> Porem estou tento dificuldades para trabalhar com alguns programas da microsoft que não rodam
<MichelW> Romulo: nem tudo dá de migrar, mas em últimos casos dá de virtualizar
<mirqui> meu amigo , não se iluda
<MichelW> Eu uso dualboot, mas acabo por usar o rWindows osmente para jogar lol hehe
<mirqui> ou vc acha que grandes empresas tbm não tentam monitorar o linux tbm
<Romulo> Entendo
<Romulo> porem isso não pode ser feito tão descaramente, pois cria a sensação de permissão
<MichelW> Tentam e fazem, como no Ubuntu desde a versão 12.04
<Romulo> e não podemos concordar, por tratar-se de um crime
<MichelW> e hoje, para monitorar usuários já tem facebook, google, etc.. além de sniffers de rede
<MichelW> logo, o único jeito real para não ser monitorado é desplugar, mas mesmo assim, se tiver alguém da NSA por perto, ainda podem varrer seu sistema através de ondas de rádio, como foi recentemente denunciado
<Romulo> desde que voce não de permissão, cabe processo
<Romulo> nossa! me sinto como o mestre YODA falando aqui
<MichelW> Isso não existe na web hehe seu router deve estar enviando dados neste exato momento
<MichelW> Sabe esse Amazon aew no Ubuntu? Ele tb coleta algumas infos, mas como vc optou por instalar, não pode fazer nada a respeito, mas pode remover ele (apenas não lembro como fazer)
<mirqui> é que não existe por que em termos se preocupar com espionagem
<Romulo> enfim, eu estou com um problema para instalar o virtualbox pois ele não reconhece a usb para eu instalar o windows 7
<mirqui> o governo , policia , estado , sabe com quem lida
<MichelW> qual usb não reconhece Romulo ?
<MichelW> apesar de não ser opensource, já deu uma olhada no vmware player? ele possui um desempenho melhor ao vbox
<Romulo> pendrive
<Romulo> ok obrigado, vou tentar
<Romulo> como baixo isso
<MichelW> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0
<Django_> GALERA ME AJUDEM
<Django_> atualizo ou não pro ubuntu 14.04?
<Django_> To com o 13.10
<Django_> Tenho uma porrada de packs no 13.10
<Django_> vao quebrar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<tiba> :P
<tiba> so vai saber se atualizar
<mirqui> o 14.04 é bom
<mirqui> estou usando , não tenho queixas
<mirqui> o 13.10 tem uns programas que não são compativeis , agora é vc que sabe ;)
<mirqui> sem dizer que o 14 é lts :)
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar
<fabio> embora a impressora esteja instalada a mesma nao imprime
<mirqui> ahaha fala , se eu souber ;)
<fabio> o problema é driver
<mirqui> tem uma mensagem de erro ?
<fabio> fica como retido
<fabio> no painel de impressao
<fabio> uso 10.04
<mirqui> e antes não dava erro ?
<fabio> nao
<mirqui> então vc fez algo errado , corrompeu ou é driver
<fabio> o sistema instala automatico
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero são avançados , falacom eles
<fabio> obrigado pela atencao
<mirqui> pq vc está no 10.04 ainda ?
<fabio> sim
<mirqui> pq vc está tão atrasado na atualização ?
<fabio> comecei atualizar agora
<fabio> no icone atualizar na area de trabalho e baixa a nova versao?
<fabio> ele
<fabio> ?
<mirqui> bom , tenta esses dois , se não der em nada , faz um updatye :)
<mirqui> tem um ícone , diz bbaixar pacotes
<mirqui> é alí que vc atualiza
<fabio> estou fazendo isso
<mirqui> então boa sorte ;)
<fabio> vc so tem uma distribuicao instalada?
<fabio> qual vc usa?
<mirqui> eu uso ubuntu
<mirqui> mas já usei o cinamon e kubuntu
<fabio> tem como ocultar a barra de icones a esquerda?
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-13
<ItaloPedro> alguem?
<ItaloPedro> alguem poderia me ajudar com esse erro? instalei wine etc .. http://prntscr.com/3ipgb5
<alvaro> aguarde uns minutos
<Django_> acabei de atualizar pra 14.04
<Django_> e tá dando falha ao iniciar a sessão
<Django_> mancada hehe
<Django_> nem o convidado tá logando
<Django_> vou dar uma command e apagar os users
<Django_> caramba
<Django_> nem pelo adduser dá
<Django_> já tentei reiniciar já tentei de tudo
<Django_> só zica
<Django_> acho que deu zica na hora de atualizar pra 14.04 certeza
<alvaro> atualizou ou instalou?
<alvaro> atualizar é pior
<alvaro> instale do zero mesmo
<Django_> Puxa alvaro
<Django_> fiz cagada rs
<MichelW> Django_: Fiz upgrade do 12.04 para o 14.04 e foi bem tranquilo. Pode ser que vc tenha mantido pacotes por medo de perder algo e aí deu pau, já aconteceu isso uma vez comigo
<MichelW> Mesmo pesquisando muito, tive que instalar do zero nessa vez, mas depois aprendi e agora tá tranquilo fazer upgrade
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<turbox> Quem poder ajudar, agradeço desde já. Estou usando o debian 7.5.0. Eu sei que o canal é para suporte do ubuntu, mas como essa distro é baseada em Debian acho que alguém poderá ajudar. Meu problema é que o processador que tenho é Core 2 duo 4400 2.0ghz, mas o Debian está operando ele em 1.2ghz
<turbox> Tem como consertar isso?
<vbzin> bom dia
<vbzin> alguém disponível pra me dar uma força no sftp ssh?
<Guest56885> how to make ubuntu 14 as secondary system on windows
<Guest56885> how to make ubuntu 14 as secondary system on windows
<bakhtinjf> olaa
<bakhtinjf> Alguem saberia me informar qual o melhor sistema de arquivo para eu instaçar o Xubuntu???
<hermesdaniel> how to let ubuntu 14:04 as secondary system on windows not as the main system, because earlier versions of ubuntu are possible
<hermesdaniel> como deixar o ubuntu 14.04  como sistema secundario no windows 8.1 nao como sistema principal, pois as versoes anteriores do ubuntu são possiveis
<hermesdaniel> como deixar o ubuntu 14.04  como sistema secundario no windows 8.1 nao como sistema principal, pois as versoes anteriores do ubuntu são possiveis - how to let ubuntu 14:04 as secondary system in windows 8.1 not as the main system, because earlier versions of ubuntu are possible
<hermesdaniel> como deixar o ubuntu 14.04  como sistema secundario no windows 8.1 nao como sistema principal, pois as versoes anteriores do ubuntu são possiveis - how to let ubuntu 14:04 as secondary system in windows 8.1 not as the main system, because earlier versions of ubuntu are possible
<hermesdaniel> como deixar o ubuntu 14.04  como sistema secundario no windows 8.1 nao como sistema principal, pois as versoes anteriores do ubuntu são possiveis - how to let ubuntu 14:04 as secondary system in windows 8.1 not as the main system, because earlier versions of ubuntu are possible
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<dk_millares> =]
<mirqui> vc tem alguma dúvida em linux ? :)
<dk_millares> alguem que manje de apache pode me ajudar, nao estou sabendo procurar bem
<mirqui> não entendo de programação
<mirqui> mas o hggdh e o subzero são avançados , tenta eles
<dk_millares> mas é so configuracao msm
<dk_millares> mirqui:
<mirqui> ahaha ingressei no mundo linux faz 1 ano e meio cara
<dk_millares> eu faz anos q vou e volto
<mirqui> não entendo quase nada
<mirqui> só o trivial mesmo
<dk_millares> ah mas isso é com o tempo
<dk_millares> quando comecei era diferente
<mirqui> só sei instalar o ubuntu , formatar , o arroz com feijão
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> eu sempre fui fuçao mesmo
<mirqui> preciso ir , boa tarde a todos :)
<Daniel> Boa tarde
<Guest50098> Meu ubuntu se deixo muito  tempo em suspensão ele liga sozinho novamente, o que seria isso?
<luke__> Olá, bom dia! Alguém poderia me dizer quais os requisitos mínimos pra instalar o Ubuntu 14 em um not?
<dk_millares> ola
<dk_millares> luke__: no site diz isso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<dk_millares> nem uso ubuntu desktop, mas acho q pelo menos uns 2Gb de ram
<luke__> Vlw cara.. num tinha encontrado essa pág! Obg!
<dk_millares> boa luke__
<andre____> como instalar o unubutu e o win 7 na mesma maquina ?
<andre____> gostaria de começar a usar o unubutu
<dk_millares> windows primeiro e ubuntu depois. simples
<dk_millares> ordem de instalacao andre____
<adriano_> olá boa tarde
<adriano_> algeum sabe como estalar
<dk_millares> estalar? :S
<vbzin> alguém pode me ajudar a fazer downgrade da kernel pra 3.11.0-15?
<dk_millares> uma pergunta, qual o motivo pra isso vbzin?
<vbzin> o vsftpd não funciona com o kernel 3.11.0-20
<vbzin> atualizei ontem e ao reiniciar a máquina, o vsftpd não subiu mais... perdi o dia todo pra descobrir que era a kernel errada dk_millares
<dk_millares> esquisito
<dk_millares> nao faz mto sentido
<vbzin> dk_millares: http://serverfault.com/questions/578704/vsftpd-not-starting-on-ec2
<dk_millares> q merda ne vbzin
<vbzin> to tentando fazer o downgrade pelo aptitude mas não ta dando mto certo...
<dk_millares> ubuntu server?
<vbzin> sim
<vbzin> amazon ec2
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<dk_millares> tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<dk_millares> bao bao
<mirqui> legal , isso é que serve :)
<vbzin> dk_millares: tem alguma idéia do que posso fazer? tentei um modo aqui que destruiu de vez o servidor... agora meu usuário ubuntu não loga... da key invalida
<Vinicius> Alguem pode me ajudar a fazer um Pendrive Bootavel do Ubuntu
<vbzin> Vinicius: eu uso o yumi multiboot
<dk_millares> eu ja uso unetbootin
<dk_millares> opçoes nao falta
<dk_millares> =)
<dk_millares> vbzin: nem logando ta mais?
<dk_millares> ubuntu server 14.04 eu to usando aqui
<Vinicius> Obrigado DK
<dk_millares> sem modo grafico
<vbzin> dk_millares: to usando o 14.04 tbm só no terminal
<vbzin> dk_millares: eu to logando com o usuário do webmin
<vbzin> dk_millares: o usuário ubuntu não loga mesmo
<dk_millares> eu to bem cru
<dk_millares> sem webmin
<dk_millares> vbzin:
<dk_millares> tenho q ir, amanha tento te ajudar, to numa briga com um servidor de sms aqui
<dk_millares> flw
<vbzin> flw, vlw
<Heber> no meu pc win7 instalado 32bit qual versão devo baixar 32 ou pode ser 64?
<GDFGFD> NBVNBVNBVGFFDGFD
<GDFGFD> BOA TARDE
<GDFGFD> ALQUEM PODE TIRAR UMA DUVIDA MINHA?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Windows> BOA NOITE
<Windows> por favor alguem me ajude
<Windows> estou vendo muitas janelas
<Windows> janelas
<astroo-> ola
<Windows> agora é sério
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Windows> cai na besteira de instalar o windows 8.1
<Windows> não gostei
<Windows> quero por o ubuntu novamente
<Windows> só que aparece isso aqui
<Windows> só um segundo telefone
<Windows> aí agora é sério, instalei esse trem de ruimdows e não consigo dar o boot pelo pen drive e apareceu esse windows boot manager, alguém sabe solucionar?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Windows> valeu astroo, brigadão, boa noite pessoal! um abraço!
<eWutzl> conseguem me ajudar a arrumar a resolução de um xubuntu num positivo
<eWutzl> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<eWutzl> Xubuntu 14.04 + Updated
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<eWutzl> light @astroo-
<astroo-> o que?
 * Maninho Ready For Your Love (feat. MNE - Gorgon City
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-14
<luiz> alguem tem uma solução para a placa de video sis 771/761 no ubuntu 14.04?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ide> tenho o ubuntu 13.10 instalado em meu pc com dual boot ...  atualizei para o 14.04  --- da mensagem que foi detectado um erro grave ao verificar a unidade de disco para /. e nao instala... tentei instalar por cd... tbm da a mesma mensagem
<ide> enfom
<ide> enfim.... reinstalei o 13.10 e funciona normalmente
<ide> alguem pode me audar
<ide> ajudar
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<cyanoroma> Gostaria de relatar um bug do Ubuntu 14.04 na sua versão 64 bits (não testei na versão 32 bits).
<cyanoroma> Se você suspender o PC e esperar 30 minutos ou mais e tentar ligar novamente ele não responderá.
<cyanoroma> O coller continuará girando e tudo aparentemente funcionará, mas ele não “voltará”.
<cyanoroma> Infelizmente não estou com tempo hábil para reportar o bug e realizar todo aquele processo, logo, venho por meio deste canal tentar um trabalho cooperativo.
<MichelW> cyanoroma: aqui é apenas comunidade, mas para reportar um bug efetivamente precisa criar uma conta no launchpad, ter certeza que é um bug e então relatar por lá, como fazer isso está neste link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MichelW> Interessante que este bug não teve aqui cyanoroma
<MichelW> As vezes isso é mais kernel do que do próprio ubuntu, por conta do driver acpi
<cyanoroma> MichelW-> Seu Ubuntu é o 14.04 64 bits atualizado?
<MichelW> cyanoroma: sim, tenho tb outras versões em outros computadores hehe
<MichelW> No caso, em um notebook dell não aconteceu, e uso direto o esquema de suspender pois uso muito ele na rua
<cyanoroma> MichelW-> Estava me referindo a PC.
<MichelW> em teoria não deveria funcionar de forma similar? cyanoroma
<cyanoroma> MichelW-> Em teoria manutenção de notebook e PC deveria ser similar, mas na prática...
<cyanoroma> MichelW-> A construção de ambos se diverge em diversos aspectos, logo, o que afeta um não necessariamente afeta outro.
<cyanoroma> MichelW-> Teve até um caso ano passado de um bug no Ubuntu que só afetava notebook da Samsung.
<MichelW> faz todo sentido cyanoroma, se for instalar o ubuntu 14.04 em um desktop irei observar isso. Em geral tenho problemas com ele não desligar, mas não me atenho a detalhes pois instalo muitos softwares de servidor para trabalhar :)
<cyanoroma> Um outro bug do Ubuntu 14.04 na sua versão 64 bits é que se você estiver vendo um vídeo em tela cheia e o protetor de tela for ativado (quando a tela vai apagando), se você mexer o mouse no último instante antes do bloqueio, a tela ficará travada e você não conseguirá voltar ao sistema, a menos que você reinicie o lightdm.
<Novodom> alguem esta com problemas com codecs aac+
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JOE____> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<JOE____> acabo de instalar a versao 14 do ubuntu e queria configurar acesso remoto tanto ao desktop como por ssh
<JOE____> alguém tem um link um link encontrei muitos , mas estou um pouco perdido
<JOE____> com tantas opcoes
<hggdh> JOE____: para SSH tens que instalar openssh-server --sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hggdh> para acesso remoto ao desktop -- instale (se necessário, acho que actualmente é default) remmina
<hggdh> JOE____: é claro, deves configurar o SSH server da forma que preferes.
<hggdh> JOE____: finalmente, pode ser necessário configurar firewalls
<JOE____> entendi, mas para acessar desde internet meu desktop do linux uso vnc, porque o remina e para eu acessar do linux outra maquina
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<l88os> meu ubunto não esta iniciando?
<l88os> alguma sugestão?
<l88os> para na tela de login
<astroo-> diz que sistema tens e versao
<l88os> tava co 13.10
<l88os> acabei de atualizar para o 14.04
<l88os> mensagens de erro:
<l88os> stopping restore sound card state
<l88os> starting cups-browsed - Bonjour remonte printer browsing daemon
<l88os> acabei de colocar um ssd
<l88os> c
<l88os> ocz
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> procura o hggdh ou o subzero , eles são avançados
<mirqui> ssd é tipo de um hd , não ?
<GabrielAbreu> boa noite. procurei na internet e não achei o Ubuntu Studio tem versão em pt?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-studio.htm
<mirqui> olha , no google tbm tem referencias
<GabrielAbreu> obrigado, mirqui. estou fazendo  o download através deste site http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ mas não sei se ele vai rodar em PT-br. é que vou migrar agora para o sistema
<mirqui> tenta os sites do brasil
<GabrielAbreu> vou pesquisar melhor. obrigado
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<hggdh> mirqui: de certa forma. É similar à um HD (Hard Drive); na realidade é um SSD (Solid State Drive)
<mirqui> haa , já ouvi falar , não é magnético
<astroo-> 1 modernice ainda feita ao $$$$$$
<hggdh> heh
<mirqui> um cluster com pendrives tbm fazem o mesmo efeito
<hggdh> mas do final da inicialização da BIOS à minha sessão pronta para uso são mais ou menos 10 segundos (sou lento na entrada da senha)
<mirqui> só é mais rápido , mas para mim não compensa
<astroo-> o perfeito e ter usb3 e 1 pen ou assim para o SO e pouco mais
<astroo-> por 50 reais esta feito
<mirqui> existem adptadores com 6 e 8 portas usb
<mirqui> 6x4 ou 6x8 gb , da um caldo bem substancioso :)
<astroo-> por acaso nao sei se existe sistema raid em usb
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.bazarbem.com.br/index.php/default/hub-usb-aranha-7-portas.html
<mirqui> muito legal :0
<mirqui> :)
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-15
<Ghazi> O 14.04 está bugado?
<astroo-> era 1 milagre se nao tivesse
<astroo-> diz a duvida toda
<Ghazi> Está demorando muito para iniciar
<Ghazi> Nem formatando resolveu
<Ghazi> Já o 13.10 rodava muito bem
<astroo-> dis o sistema todo de hardware
<astroo-> diz
<Ghazi> Intel® Core™ i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz × 4
<Ghazi> 4g de ram
<Ghazi> Nvidia9500
<astroo-> nvidia...
<astroo-> uiiiii
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Ghazi> kk
<Ghazi> ok
<Ghazi> estou pensando em mudar para o debian. Será q é melhor?
<astroo-> nvidia e o terror no linux
<Ghazi> Então com outras distros posse continuar com o problema?
<astroo-> nao sei porque so aqui falam de nvidia por acaso
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Discordo. NVIDIA dá um bom suporte a Linux, é a placa de vídeo com o melhor suporte.
<astroo-> ok
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite estou precisando de um desfragmentador "ntfs e Fat", estou usando o  ubuntu 14.04 alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<Vinicius> Boa Noite. Entao, acabei de instalar o Ubuntu, Apanhando um pouco ainda. Gostaria de saber de um bom programa para desenvolver sites.?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<astroo-> Vinicius  ve o privado
<astroo-> rogerio   da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<rogerio> beleza estou procurando aqui mas sem sucesso
<astroo-> rogerio  ve o privado
<Rodrigo> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Rodrigo> cara, vc pode me ajudar ? to com um "problema" no Ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<levando-surra> ola
<Diego_> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> Como faço para obter dados do HD através de um usuário comum?
<Julinux> Por exemplo. smartctl -A /dev/sda
<Julinux> não consigo executar com o usuário Julinux
<Julinux> o problema não é no comando, e sim na leitura do dispositivo /dev/sda
<rubens> gostaria de saber se o sistema ubunto funciona em um dell vostro 1000
<Julinux> Powa ninguem responde
<Julinux> Pessoal, como faço no ubuntu 14.04 para o NetworkManager não iniciar junto com o sistema?
<josafa> ola
<josafa> acabei de baixa o arquivo para isntalacão
<josafa> tem que extrair
<josafa> ou pode grava ele no cd assim mesmo
<josafa> digo tem que extrair e depois grava em CD?
<josafa> ubunto 14.04 como acabei de baixar como faço para instalar?
<Marverick> josafa queima a iso num cd
<Marverick> e instala por ele
<josafa> tem que extrair os arquivos?
<Marverick> não
<Marverick> faz o download da imagem
<sysroot> josafa, use o UNetBootin
<sysroot> e instale a ISO num pendrive
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<josafa> tem algum programa que grave em iso?
<mirqui> tem um monte
<mirqui> tú está usando linux ou windows ?
<josafa> windows
<josafa> quero usar os dois no mesmo disco
<mirqui> procura no site baixaki
<mirqui> digita na pesquisa iso
<josafa> eu extrair os arquivos ele não tem setap como windows não
<mirqui> vc primeiro tem que queimar o dvd ou cd em iso , para depois ter o executável
<josafa> ok
<josafa> aonde eu baixo um curso de linux pela net?
<mirqui> tem vários , também
<mirqui> digita linux para iniciantes no google
<josafa> ok
<lucas_> Boa tarde pessoal, tem alguém aí que possa me dar uma mão?
<mirqui> fala lucas , se der para ajudar
<lucas_> olá mirqui: existe alguma possibilidade de trocar a posição da barra do unity na 14.04?
<mirqui> xii cara , não sei , acho que tem como ocultar ela
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o subzero , eles são avançados
<lucas_> sim sim.. tem com ocultar.. ja ocultei e tentei usar varios docks.. mas n consigo me adaptar com docks e nem com a barra na esquerda =/
<lucas_> queria mover ela para baixo
<lucas_> mas acho que não da mesmo
<mirqui> ou tenta o google , perguntando na pesquisa existe alguma possibilidade de trocar a posição da barra do unity na 14.04?
<mirqui> tem o cairo dock
<mirqui> tem uma opção parecida com o windows
<mirqui> vc pode acessar menus de programas
<lucas_> usei o cairo e o docky... o que eu queria mesmo era trocar a posição.. parece que o pessoal conseguia no 12.04 e no 13.10 mas em diante ninguem mais conseguiu
<mirqui> vc pode ocultar e usar um dock , parecendo mac os
<mirqui> tem canto superior esquerdo , vc queria botar na direita ?
<lucas_> queria mover para baixo
<lucas_> para a parte debaixo do display
<lucas_> aka windows
<mirqui> então usa o dock que é enbaixo
<mirqui> embaixo
<lucas_> os dock são bem bugados... lentos, o jeito é se acostumar, vlw
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Josue_Rezende> Uma sessão de conversa musical foi requisitada. Favor clicar no ícone da conversa musical para aceitá-la.
<Josue_Rezende> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Josue_Rezende> ola astroo
<astroo-> Josue_Rezende  ola
<Julinux> Olá Ubunteiros
<astroo-> ola...
<Julinux> Eu tenho o seguinte cenário, um laptop com Ubuntu 14.04 com o KVM Virtualizando outro ubuntu 14.04 server, porém não estou conseguindo fazer um bridge para a comunicação dos dois
<Julinux> já defini os parâmetros de configuração no /etc/network/interfaces mas não estou conseguindo comunicação
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> astroo-, Esse canal ta muito fraco
<astroo-> o irc esta...
<Julinux> astroo-, Para o tanto de gente que tem.
<astroo-> por isso e muito mais tenho o meu projeto gratis
<Julinux> astroo-, Não é o irc, é o canal mesmo
<astroo-> e o irc
<astroo-> em portugues em lingua esta por 1 fio
<astroo-> undernet e dalnet estao quase mortas em conversas
<astroo-> e aqui nao conheço nenhum canal razoavel
<astroo-> e o pior e que nao existe alternativa
<Julinux> Realmente
<Julinux> A não ser que crie um grupo do Whatsapp, #ubuntu-br
<Julinux> uaheuaeh'
<astroo-> muitos nao queres usar espioes como esse
<astroo-> querem
<Julinux> uma boa idéia seria o #telegram
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xGrind> boa noite
<al4nc4ds> dia
<bitojp> ual
<bitojp> igualzinho ao scoop
<bitojp> uma pessoa quando quer ajudar a comunidade na area de analise de virus fala com quem?
<bitojp> obrigado pela ajuda
<gmbd> ola pessoal, sou novo no ubuntu e estou tentando instalar ele no meu notebook hp. Eu tenho que extrair o iso que abaixei e instalar ou tem outro procedimento?
<NandaLima> Bom dia...
<NandaLima> quero atualizaro meu ubuntu de 13.04  para o 14.04 e não estou conseguindo...
<NandaLima> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<MichelW> NandaLima: sudo do-release-upgrade (via terminal) ou tenta sudo update-manager -d
<MichelW> NandaLima: qual o problema que vc encontrou que não lhe permite fazer o uprade?
<NandaLima> eu tentei mas sem resultados, ele diz que nãoi tem nenhum pacote...
<NandaLima> mostrou a mensagem para atualizar o ubuntu e depois deu um erro... e não atualizou
<NandaLima> desde então não consigo fazer essa tela aparecer novamente
<MichelW> NandaLima: entendi, mas então tenta executar estes comandos, o update-manager -d primeiro
<NandaLima> ok
<NandaLima> tks
<NandaLima> eu tenho o 13.04, ele está informando que devo atualizar oara o 13.10...
<NandaLima> mas eu queria mesmo era o 14.04
<MichelW> NandaLima: sim, e é isso que vc vai fazer, por isso ideal sempre é fazer uma instalação limpa. Em geral o Ubuntu atualiza para a próxima versão antes de ir para a última versão lançada
<MichelW> Pois ele precisa dos pacotes de transição, senão dá pau. Já forcei a barra uma vez e pretendo nunca mais fazer isso hehe
<NandaLima> Muito obrigada, pessoal... vou iniciar agora mesmo... depois volto para dizer como ficou ;-)
<NandaLima> grata
<MichelW> NandaLima: :)
<Guest35264> Bom dia a todos
<Guest35264> Alguem sabe qual a versão do Linux que esta vindo nestes computadores SPACEBR?
<Guest35264> Alguem sabe qual a versão do Linux que esta vindo nestes computadores SPACEBR?
<fininhosp> Oi
<fininhosp> Tava pensando em usar ubuntu.... ele ainda é suave para usar sem anti-virus ou já está precisando usar antivirus?
<josafa> ola instalei o ubuntu mais recente
<josafa> aparece a tela dos nõ consigo entrar
<josafa> messagm ubuntu comes winth absolutely
<jardelvdas> Ola pessoal! Alguem pode ajudar com phpmyadmin?
<Jessica_> oLA
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Jhom> boa noite amigos
<Jhom> instalei uma placa gtx 750 nvidea
<astroo-> ola
<Jhom> agora como instalo os drive desta placa
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Jhom> como eu rodo um arquivo com extensao .run?
<astroo-> eu nao uso linux
<RobinRoot> Jhom
<astroo-> o pessoal tem pressa e depois diz que tem azar
<RobinRoot> kkk
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ander_> alguem pode me ajudar aqui convertendo um .bat para .sh o .bat é                                 @echo off title CraftLandia echo CraftLandia Launcher 0.9 echo. echo Tentando abrir o jogo timeout 2 set APPDATA=%CD%\data %java% bin\craftlandia.jar
<ander_> @echo off title CraftLandia echo CraftLandia Launcher 0.9 echo. echo Tentando abrir o jogo timeout 2 set APPDATA=%CD%\data %java% bin\craftlandia.jar
<geowany> converter bat para sh?
<geowany> porque não roda isso no wine?
<geowany> ah...pra rodar java?
<ander_> é
<geowany> $ java arquivo.jar
<ander_> thanks
<alvaro> Firefox está se comportando de maneira estranha hoje
<rssolivei> põe de castigo
<rssolivei> kkkk
<alvaro> mas é o unico que ainda tava funcionando normal
<alvaro> esse está apresentando erros de codificação em muitos sites
<alvaro> Chromium já tinha dado problema de Flash
<alvaro> O Opera ainda falta muito para ser um navegador bom
<alvaro> estou usando a codificação Unicode
<haroldofurtado> fala galera
<haroldofurtado> beleza?
<thiago_> e ai, como faz para colocar o ubuntu em dual boot com windows 8.1?
<MAICOM> OI
<valdiaer> boa tarde
<valdiaer> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu e remover o windows da minha máquina, tem como fazer isso?
<Guest61573> olá
<Guest61573> não estou conseguindo instalar a nova versao do ubuntu 14, alguem saberia me dizer porque
<Guest61573> consigo fazer todo o processo mas na hora de reinicializar o sistema a tela fica toda preta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest39867> Eae
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> vou tomar café , depois falamos
<O_Max> boa noite!
<emanoelopes> boa noite!
<O_Max> alguém poderia ajudar com relação a ubuntu 13 sem acessar via wi-fi?
<astroo-> O_Max  ola
<emanoelopes> Não reconheceu a sua placa?
<O_Max> na verdade sou novo no Linux, não sei ver se foi isso que aconteceu
<O_Max> normalmente ele reconhece os dispositivos, correto?
<O_Max> quando habilito a rede simplesmente não lista as redes wi-fi disponíveis....
<O_Max> preciso instalar algo???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<O_Max> ok
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> O_Max> alguém poderia ajudar com relação a ubuntu 13 sem acessar via wi-fi?
<mirqui> como assim ?
<mirqui> não tem assesso wifi ?
<astroo-> ele perguntou ha 20m atras
<mirqui> mas qual o problema ?
<astroo-> O_Max> quando habilito a rede simplesmente não lista as redes wi-fi disponíveis....
<mirqui> bom , ai não sei , mas o que importa é a rede que ele acessa , , existem vários programas para isso
<mirqui> se ele não tem acesso as outras pelo pc dele
<mirqui> qual o sistema ele está usando ?
<astroo-> saiu
<astroo-> com este caminhar sem ajuda no ubuntu mais 2 anos e so pros o usam...
<astroo-> a M$ e android/NSA agradecem infinitamente
<mirqui> mas é o trabalho de formiguinha ( ajuda ) o software livre vai crescendo :)
<mirqui> eu não uso o soft livre por convicção , uso por ser um sistema atual e de graça
<mirqui> prefiro mil vezes o governo me espionando que um craker que roube ou estrague meu pc
<emanoelopes> comecei a ajudar, mas tive que pausar...
<emanoelopes> o modelo de ajuda no IRC é assim mesmo.
<astroo-> ok
<mirqui> ?? por que ?
<mirqui> não posso ficar o dia todo on
<emanoelopes> mirqui, por que demora?
<mirqui> quando ligo o pc ligo o irc
<mirqui> não entendo muito de linux , tenho o sistema a 1 ano e meio
<mirqui> logo fico de olho , mais aprendo do que ajudo
<mirqui> vejo os usuários mais avançados e douy a dica para procurarem eles
<emanoelopes> massa
<emanoelopes> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.04 em um notebook DELL 1545 que era 100% "Ubuntu Hardware certified" e simplesmente o driver de wifi não vem habilitado.
<emanoelopes> :/
<emanoelopes> você tem que ir em "Programas e atualizações" e habilitar.
<emanoelopes> seria essa a dica que iria passar, mas o 0_Max saiu.
<emanoelopes> Agora, vou voltar aos estudos!
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-18
<neolinkhati> Ola boa noite..tudo bem?
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> boa
<AldoRaine> blz
<neolinkhati> Hum,,deixa pérguntar algo..qual seria a melhor forma de um usb live do ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<neolinkhati> opa..indo..
<neolinkhati> de se criar
<neolinkhati> esse tuto de boas? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<AldoRaine> funciona
<neolinkhati> hum...otimo..
<neolinkhati> com o live,,,ele reconhe particao do windows 8?
<neolinkhati> ou tenho nque fazer algo?
<neolinkhati> vc saberia me dizer?
<AldoRaine> é tudo NTFS
<AldoRaine> Win7, Win8, Winvista, WinXP
<neolinkhati> entao reconhece?
<AldoRaine> sim
<neolinkhati> hum,,otimo,,
<neolinkhati> essa porcaria do windows 8.1
<neolinkhati> atualizou e comcou um erro,,,
<neolinkhati> bad_pool..
<neolinkhati> mas preciso recuperar a pasta app_data
<neolinkhati> acho que a melhor chance e usar o ubuntu;.
<AldoRaine> sua chance de usar ubuntu existe desde 2004
<neolinkhati> kkk
<neolinkhati> concordo..
<neolinkhati> ja usei um poko do ubuntu..
<neolinkhati> tinha na maquina virtual..
<neolinkhati> mas deveria mesmo e usar dual boot
<AldoRaine> e o que te impede de abandonar o Win ?
<neolinkhati> vixi,,
<neolinkhati> meus games no steam..
<neolinkhati> SAP..
<AldoRaine> SAP R3 ?
<neolinkhati> photoshop..gimp nao consigo..
<neolinkhati> sim,,
<neolinkhati> ]tem o jaa..
<neolinkhati> java..
<neolinkhati> mas tb nao me dou bem.
<AldoRaine> ah, então blz
<neolinkhati> mas eu uso linux nas vps..
<neolinkhati> sempre..
<neolinkhati> servidor com windows eh zuado demais..
<neolinkhati> linux mata..isso..
<neolinkhati> Aldo,,deixa te pergunta.,.
<neolinkhati> com windows 8 instalado..posso instalar o linux..ele cria a particao
<neolinkhati> ou precisa entrar no windows
<neolinkhati> ou melhor formatar tudo..
<AldoRaine> redimensiona na hora de instalar, cria os pontos de montagem, cria as partições linux e os pontos de montagem
<neolinkhati> isso e facil..
<AldoRaine> eu sei
<neolinkhati> com o usb ele faz tudo sozinho..
<neolinkhati> inclusive o dual boot
<neolinkhati> ???
<AldoRaine> não sei, sempre faço manualmente
<neolinkhati> tendi..
<neolinkhati> vou dar uma pesquisada..
<neolinkhati> blz..
<neolinkhati> obrgiado por suas respostas..
<AldoRaine> beleza, na dúvida, backup, backup, backup, backup e BACKUP !
<neolinkhati> eh algo que nao fiz...agora estou sofrendo..
<neolinkhati> deveria ter feito..
<neolinkhati> burrice..
<AldoRaine> armazenamento é barato hoje em dia, não tem desculpa
<neolinkhati> pior que eh..
<neolinkhati> tennho 1tb..da samsung..
<neolinkhati> digo mesmo,,burrice..
<neolinkhati> ainda mais o que posso ter perdido..aafffeeezzz
<AldoRaine> fiz um esforço e comprei 2 NAS de 6TB cada
<AldoRaine> sincronizo em 1 depois no outro
<neolinkhati> caraca..
<neolinkhati> eh mto caro..
<AldoRaine> não foi um enterprise
<AldoRaine> foi doméstico mesmo
<neolinkhati> embora se importar,,sai um poko mais barato..
<AldoRaine> 3,5k cada
<neolinkhati> poutz..
<AldoRaine> um dell sairia por uns 80k
<neolinkhati> no grana..
<AldoRaine> no barato
<neolinkhati> domestico 3.5k
<neolinkhati> vixi..
<AldoRaine> se pegar de capacidade menor e com taxa de transferencia menor, barateia
<neolinkhati> eu achando que podia ser essas da d-link,,kkkk
<AldoRaine> 1k
<neolinkhati> sim,,,quero ver se consigo pegar uma de 1tb..
<neolinkhati> so pra deixar tudo online,,
<AldoRaine> aí monta com SSHFS ou iSCSI e pronto
<neolinkhati> facilita mta cpoisa..
<neolinkhati> embora as vezes preciso eh de um pc online pra acessar remoto..
<neolinkhati> por isso penso entre as nas e o pc..
<neolinkhati> mas a nas é otimo.
<AldoRaine> roda um script diariamente para sincronizar com rsync ou rdiff e resolve o rolo
<neolinkhati> principalmente backup
<neolinkhati> tem alguma dessas que rola instalar apache,,mysql,,php,,vc sabe?
<neolinkhati> achei com samba
<AldoRaine> pra produção não sei
<AldoRaine> pra teste pode ser
<neolinkhati> nao so teste..
<AldoRaine> só for LAMP, tem que rodar em disco SAS, dentro do servidor
<AldoRaine> tem o tráfego entre o servidor e o NAS e dependendo gera muito gargalo
<neolinkhati> vdd
<AldoRaine> mas que pode fazer, pode
<neolinkhati> vou continuar nas vps..mesmo, para teste..
<AldoRaine> só montar o NAS com uma partição qualquer do sistema
<AldoRaine> ou ponto de montagem qualquer
<neolinkhati> huum,,,vou pesquisar isso..
<neolinkhati> eh uma ótimo ideia de backup..
<neolinkhati> ai sempre sioncroniza quando esta em, casa,,,apenas as pastar mais importante..
<AldoRaine> iSCSI
<AldoRaine> é o que há
<neolinkhati> vou pesquisar..
<AldoRaine> neolinkhati: http://linux-iscsi.org/wiki/Main_Page
<neolinkhati> opa vlws..
<RobinRoot>           Ubuntu 14.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<Buh> olá
<Buh> Alguém pode me ajudar: acabei de criar uma partição no windows 8.1 e gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu de forma que eu tenha dois sistemas operacionais
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Everton> algum br poderia me ajudar?
<k0d3r> Everton, poste sua duvida e espere uma resposta
<Everton> comprei um tablet pmd 7240 e o sist op dele é ubuntu, queria saber se é possivel atualizar o android dele ?
<Everton> o and dele é o jelly bean 4.1.1
<Everton> desculpem, caiu a net aqui, alguem me deu a resposta?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ja dou
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-11
<alexandre> Boa Noite
<alexandre> o sistema Linux é compativel com qualquer processador ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> que eu saiba sim
<alexandre> estou querendo migrar para o Linux.
<alexandre> pois não estou nem jogando mais nada, uso o pc para internet mesmo
<alexandre> é facil achar os drivers para ele ?
<astroo-> nada como testar o livecd sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<heltongodoy> olá
<alexandre> olá
<heltongodoy> alguem sabe como instalar plymouth no ubuntu server?
<astroo-> ola
<alexandre> a ultima versão dele é a 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  ?
<heltongodoy> fiz algumas coisas que achei na internet, mas nada deu certo
<heltongodoy> não, 15.04
<heltongodoy> na verdade eu instalei o ubuntu-desktop
<heltongodoy> o pacote
<alexandre> qual a diferença entre os Linux ?
<alexandre> vi uma lista deles la
<alexandre> Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet ?
<heltongodoy> isso
<alexandre> eu vou baixar ele, vou migrar pro Linux.
<alexandre> facil de instalar ele ?
<heltongodoy> sim
<heltongodoy> vc nunca usou o ubuntu?
<alexandre> usei uma vez ele na minha escola
<heltongodoy> hum
<alexandre> mas como eu jogava muito, fiquei em ksa com o xp e depois o  win 7
<alexandre> mas nao jogo mais nada, ai to vendo esse Linux
<heltongodoy> hj soh uso ubuntu
<heltongodoy> pra uso em desktop, acredito que hj é a melhor opção
<heltongodoy> dentre as opções linux
<alexandre> tava até vendo isso, ele nao precisa instalar antivirus essas coisas
<alexandre> pois nesse quesito ele é bem melhor
<heltongodoy> mais ou menos isso
<alexandre> tipo uma duvida que tenho sobre a placa de video, adm radeon hd 5450
<alexandre> vai ter compartibilidade com o Linux ou sera q terei q remover ela
<heltongodoy> o que acontece que 99,9% dos virus que existe hj é pra Windows
<alexandre> Sim
<heltongodoy> cara nunca usei linux com essa placa de video
<heltongodoy> mas acredito que sim
<astroo-> olha que ja nao
<heltongodoy> eu já usei com NVIDIA
<astroo-> a apple ja tem montes
<astroo-> Ex-NSA security staffer: Apple Macs are wide open to malware
<alexandre> o Linux está cada vez sendo mais usado '--'
<heltongodoy> ah sim
<alexandre> ele é codigo fechado ?
<heltongodoy> mas nem se compara com o que  há pra Windows
<alexandre> ah isso sim
<alexandre> mais acredito q com passar dos tempos, ele vai ser mais valorizado, e até entao vai ter mais compartilidade com certos programas q a no Windows
<heltongodoy> em pcs de usuários comuns acho q vai demorar um pouco pra ser preferência, mas entre profissionais de TI vários grande parte preferem usar Linux
<alexandre> ele demora pra instalar ?
<heltongodoy> tem alguém aqui que conheça alguma forma de instalar o plymouth no ubuntu server?
<heltongodoy> depende do PC que irá intalá-lo
<alexandre> plymouth serve pra ?
<heltongodoy> normalmente não
<heltongodoy> costuma ser equiparado a uma instalação do Windows, ou mais rápido. rss
<alexandre> ahh '--'
<heltongodoy> no meu notbook demora algo em torno de 5 a 10 minutos
<heltongodoy> plymouth alexandte é apenas um utilitário que apresenta uma imagem enquanto liga o sistema em vez de apresentar uma tela preta com o que está sendo carregado
<heltongodoy> é apenas pra melhorar a aparência do boot do sistema
<heltongodoy> nada de mais
<heltongodoy> é que eu instalei a versão server do ubuntu pra compilar o kernel e tentar compilar todo o ambiente gráfico, pra melhorar performace
<oliverio> não sabia dessa, legal heltongodoy
<heltongodoy> na verdade plymouth já vem por padrão na versão desktop do ubuntu, mas não vem na versão server
<heltongodoy> ele que faz aparecer o nome UBUNTU com uns pontinhos abaixo enquanto carrega o sistema, antes do login
<oliverio> sim, sim
<oliverio> ao invés de aparecer aqueles logs descendo, né
<oliverio> se bem que aquilo pode ser importante caso dê failed em algum serviço
<heltongodoy> isso mesmo, até por isso não vem instalado na versão server
<heltongodoy> em todo caso enquando aparece essa imagem no boot, basta apertar a seta do teclado para cima que a tela preta com as informações do que está sendo carregado aparece
<heltongodoy> rss
<oliverio> sim
<noob_> eaew
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<manzato> olá pessoal, preciso de ajuda!
<manzato> Alguém?
<oliverio> opa, pode falar manzato
<manzato> eu instalei o ubuntu 14.10, mas quero instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<manzato> quando vou dar o boot
<manzato> não da certo
<manzato> Baixei esse programa: ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64
<manzato> meu computador é intel
<manzato> será que tem alguma coisa haver?
<marcus1_> no momento da instalação você deve ter marcado upgrade automatico
<manzato> e agora?
<manzato> não consigo instalar a versão 14.04?
<marcus1_> manzato, se você esta com a midia da 14.04 então ée 14.04, porem na instalação deve esta marcando a opção de update automatico
<manzato> a versão que estou no meu computador é 14.10
<manzato> quero colocar a versão 14.04
<marcus1_> manzato, você tem a midia da 14.04 ?
<manzato> tenho em pendrive
<manzato> mas na hora de dar o boot o computador não aceita
<marcus1_> manzato, deve esta com o boot para o HD e não para o Pendrive
<manzato> já fiz a mudança na bios
<manzato> e não resolveu
<manzato> é possivel mudar do ubuntu 14.10 para 14.04?
<manzato> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 esse é o arquivo que baxei, porem meu computador é intel 64bits, tem problema?
<marcus1_> manzato, é possivel sim, formata o disco e instala o que você quer
<marcus1_> manzato, baixa novamente ai  --. http://ubuntu-br.org/download
<marcus1_> manzato, pega a 14.04.1
<manzato> é melhor que o 14.04.02?
<manzato> Pode ser por aqui? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<marcus1_> pode sim
<manzato> já baixei
<manzato> vou reiniciar o pc
<manzato> até
<manzato> tks
<marcus1_> blz
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguem usando o brtfs aqui?
<xGrind> rafaelsoaresbr, ext4 mesmo. brtfs ja esta' estavel?
<Alfric> Ola pessoal, estou com um probleminha aqui: tenho instalado no meu notebook o Ubuntu 14.04, o problema é o seguinte só consigo ajustar o brilho da tela utilizando aquelas teclas de outras funções no teclado (Fn + alguma tecla) e mesmo assim apos a reinicialização volta ao brilho máximo novamente(e preciso configurar via hardware novamente) alguém tem alguma sugestão de como corrigir esse problema um  incômodo ?
<Alfric> Nota: pelas configurações do sistema não surte efeito algum.
<Rudolf> Alfric: pesquise sobre acpi keyboard control e seu modelo de laptop
<Rudolf> Alfric: provavelmente seu driver não é o adequado
<Rudolf> Alfric: e não, não é possível guardar estas configurações de brilho
<Alfric> A sim, obrigado Rudolf
<oliverio> bom dia
<oliverio> alguém usa o smuxi?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> Alfric: usa gnome, kde ou unity?
<Alfric> Unity
<thz> bom dia, como mudo o idioma do meu ubuntu para pt-br ?
<oliverio> instala os pacotes pt-BR
<Alfric> Tem algum problema em atualizar para o ubuntu 15.04 com o "dist-upgrade"  ?
<jxajro> Saudações amigos do Linux!!!!
<jxajro> Por favor...estou com um probleminha banal aqui sobre atualização...alguém pode me dar uma dica??
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11080378/
<jxajro> Eu já tive esse problema mas não consigo lembrar como resolve! :-(
<liberie> tentou um apt-get update
<liberie> ?
<jxajro> Oi Liberie
<jxajro> então...
<jxajro> ...foi justamente após esse comando.
<liberie> estranho ta resolvendo ai por ipv6
<liberie> tenta via ipv4
<jxajro> Acontece que ele atualizava automaticamente quando começou a aparecer um aviso aqui em cima..um triangulo com um ponto de esclamação no meio...
<jxajro> ...dizendo que...
<jxajro> the updated information is outdated.
<jxajro> Uma vez alguém resolveu entrando num arquivo de texto e mudando uns endereços.
<jxajro> mas puts, cara....esse negócio de informática me deixa doido. Não são todas a informações que tenho assim na ponta da língua.
<jxajro> Procuro estudar e anotar tudo que posso mas e pra lembrar?
<liberie> o erro ai e simples
<jxajro> O que é ipv4? Como dou isso?
<liberie> não esta encontrando no servidor
<liberie> recebendo um 404
<liberie> agora so achei estranho estar indo por ipv6
<jxajro> Sim..sim!! É simples! :-) eu já enfrentei isso outras vezes mas não lembro como resolvi :-(
<jxajro> Sim...realmente estranho ir por ipv6...o que é ipv6?
<jxajro> como eu mudo isso?
<liberie> https://www.ultratools.com/tools/ipv6InfoResult?ipAddress=2801%3A82%3A80ff%3A8000%3A%3A5
<liberie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<liberie> mas o problema não e bem ser ipv6
<jxajro> aqui diz tambem que pode ser um repositório no longer available.
<liberie> mas sim o mirror que esta apontando la não ter o arquivo que voce precisa
<liberie> so achei estranho estar acessando via ipv6 (mais estranho ainda se voce nem sabe o que e kkkk)
<jxajro> Bom...eu imaginei que fosse isso.
<jxajro> Pois é...eu estou tomando um box do Linux por isso.
<jxajro> um knockout aliás.
<liberie> muda o mirror
<jxajro> sim, liberie...como eu mudo o mirror?
<manzato> boa tarde pessoal
<manzato> preciso de ajuda
<jxajro> interessante..o comando whois eu conheço
<manzato> ?
<manzato> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<manzato> olá pessoal
<manzato> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Dead_Thinker> manzato: sempre posta tuda dúvida cara, se alguém souber responde.
<manzato> Preciso criar um pendrive de boot do win 8.1 usando o ubuntu 14.10. O ubuntu não me da essa possibilidade. Alguém sabe o que fazer?
<Dead_Thinker> manzato: tentou isso? http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu Achei aqui no google
<manzato> sumiu o link
<Dead_Thinker> que?
<manzato> ]nada
<manzato> ja instalei vários criador de discos de inicialização que o ubuntu proporciona
<manzato> e nada
<mirqui> oi manzato que vc está falando?
<manzato> lembra que instalei o ubuntu ontem, eu trabalho com o corel draw e preciso usar ele, gostaria de ter os 2 sistemas operacionais....Porém não consigo instalar o windows pelo pendrive.
<manzato> Eu tenho o iso dele, porém não consigo dar boot pelo ubuntu
<mirqui> põe o pendrive na porta
<mirqui> desliga o pc e liga de novo
<mirqui> deve dar
<mirqui> mas fica clicando em qualquer tecla para iniciar o boot
<mirqui> ou vc pode fazer assim
<mirqui> copiar a iso do windows para um dvd e instalar no drive de dvd
<mirqui> é mais fácil
<manzato> eu não tenho dvd só no pendrive em formato iso
<mirqui> tens como conseguir um dvd e gravar ?
<mirqui> é muito mais fácil usar o dvd
<manzato> blz
<manzato> vou comprar enao
<manzato> obrigado
<mirqui> boa sorte , depois diz no que deu
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer como mudo um mirror para não dar pau no update?
<mirqui> vc já está baixando da distro?
<buntu> existe ubuntu que rode em fat32?
<buntu> tem como implantar linux em fat32?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=existe+ubuntu+que+rode+em+fat32%3F
<mirqui> olha o primeiro item
<buntu> existe alguma versão linux que rode em fat32 ou em ntfs?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer , mas aqui na pesquisa fala algo sobre , olha só
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalando-ubuntu/768516/
<buntu> for mi?
<mirqui> ?? não entendi
<buntu> Se o Sr conhece alguma distro linux que rode em fat32 (ou ntfs), favor me informe. Agradeço.
<mirqui> ahaha fat 32 não é sistema windows?
<mirqui> se for da para fazer dual boot
<mirqui> se da para fazer dual boot da para rodar :)
<buntu> Tenho interesse em implantar algum ubuntu numa partição FAT32. Se for possível, me avise.
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalando-ubuntu/768516/
<buntu> Ok. Vou ver.
<buntu> Pensei já exista (ou existisse) uma versão "pronta" de ubuntu (por exemplo)  pra  ser  implantada em partição FAT32 (tipo automaticamente - instalou, o programa resolve tudo)
<buntu> Pelo visto, não tem.
<mirqui> vc quer fazer dualboot ou instalar só o ubuntu?
<buntu> Instalo o ubuntu, depois, se tiver interesse, instalo windows (tanto faz).
<mirqui> haaa então faz pelo modo tradicional
<mirqui> usa uma virtualbox
<mirqui> ou faz dualboot , ai vc quem sabe
<buntu> Quero colocar ubunto num PC que já tem 3 wuindows (multiboot), mas que o ubuntu rode na mesma partição onde estão os wuindos.
<buntu> tendeu?
<mirqui> eu uma vez fiz trial boot
<mirqui> windows , ubuntu , mint
<LeandroLuiz> Eu quero 3 bmw
<LeandroLuiz> uma de cada cor
<mirqui> ahaha e quem não quer :)
<buntu> Se alg souber de uma distro linux montada para rodar em FAT32 (tipo prevista para essa finalidade), por favor me diga.
<mirqui> bunto , vc conhece esse site http://sempreupdate.org/
<mirqui> pode ser que ali vc encontre o que procure
<buntu> Suponho que deva ter sim alguma versão ubuntu montada pra rodar em fat32. Quemsabe........
<mirqui> não sei qual seu interesse , mas olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=008649285812602864913%3Acnpfjra2buw&q=%20distro%20linux%20montada%20para%20rodar%20em%20FAT32&oq=%20distro%20linux%20montada%20para%20rodar%20em%20FAT32&gs_l=partner.3...16237.16237.0.17244.1.1.0.0.0.0.561.561.5-1.1.0.gsnos%2Cn%3D13...0.25j625j2..1ac.1.25.partner..1.0.0.Ok_tbpIlKZY#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=distro%20linux%20montada%20para%20rodar%20em%20FAT32&gsc.page=1
<buntu> Tomara eu enconte um http  direcionado  para  "free download ubuntu para FAT32"
<mirqui> tenta o sempreupdate ou a wiki
<mirqui> são direcionados para isso
<buntu> Tudo bem. Grato por informar.
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<buntu> vlr
<liberie> cara por que usar fat32
<liberie> explica
<kanazuchi> liberie: pra formatar pendrive
<mirqui> no ubuntu tbm formata
<buntu> quero colocar windows (3 deles) mais ubuntu numa mesma partição, de forma de dados de todos estejam disponíveis para todos.
<buntu> quero colocar windows (3 deles) mais ubuntu numa mesma partição, de forma que os  dados de todos estejam disponíveis para todos
<liberie> ?
<liberie> colocar tudo em fat nao adianta
<liberie> e como voce vai setar permissoes em fat32
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> voce esta vendo na perspectiva errada mano
<mirqui> acho que o que ele quer é ter um windows ou ubuntu que consiga ler os dados
<buntu> Linux, lê windows. Windows não lê linux (certemente pq windows não entende exts.
<mirqui> mas isso da de fazer nos arquivos
<liberie> e so instalar driver
<liberie> para entender ue
<mirqui> reservado pelo computador , reservado pelo sistema
<liberie> agora linux nao roda em fat32 justamente por nao ter como setar permissoes
<liberie> seria legal voce estudar um pouco de permissoes em linux
<liberie> e sobre particionamento
<mirqui> vc pode assessar qualquer arquivo
<liberie> veria que o que esta pedindo e e impossivel
<liberie> em ultimo caso (como eu uso) poderia virtualizar
<liberie> no meu note por exemplo uso OSX , LInux e Win a o mesmo tempo
<liberie> sem necessidade de rebootar nada
<mirqui> eu tenho dualboot win ubuntu
<liberie> pedir para linux rodar em fat32 e como pedir para andar de formula1 em pista de rally
<mirqui> e consigo ler os arquivos do win no ubuntu
<liberie> não foi feito para isso kkkk
<mirqui> só não dá para rodar
<buntu> Não duvido nada, possa, um dia, ter um ubuntu rodando em paralelo com windows numa mesma partição tipo FAT32. Quem sabe, faz coisa que até o diabo duvida.
<kanazuchi> buntu: para de zuar os caras mano
<LeandroLuiz> eauheuahuea
<mirqui> velho , funciona ahaha
<mirqui> é só ter o playonlinux
<mirqui> ví agora
<buntu> Não duvido nada, possa, um dia, ter um ubuntu rodando em paralelo com windows numa mesma partição tipo FAT32. Quem sabe, faz coisa que até o diabo duvida.
<mirqui> usa o playonlinux
<mirqui> que no dualbot , vc pode abrir programas windows
<mirqui> estando no ubuntu
<mirqui> não vejo sentido nisso , mas , vc quem sabe
<mirqui> o que me serve no windows é um único programa de impressora , para ver o nível de tinta
<mirqui> que no ubuntu não tem como ver
<buntu> Se o Sr souber de algum ubuntu montado pra rodar em FAT32, por favor queira me passar o http onde pegar tal ubuntu. Agradeço.
<liberie> cara não tem nada haver
<liberie> se voce souber como funciona fat32 nao estaria falando isto
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<liberie> se voce quer rodar em paralelo existem diversas maneiras (virtualbox, instalar driver ext para windows etc...)
<LeandroLuiz> buntu: http://ubuntu.ru/get
<LeandroLuiz> essa versão funciona
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi que me passou
<liberie> agora falar que quer rodar linux em um fs o qual nao tem como realizar controle de permissão de usuarios
<liberie> so se voce ta zoando com a cara do pessoal aqui
<kanazuchi> mano, esse cara tao zuando vcs, para, PARA, P A R A
<kanazuchi> P
<kanazuchi> A
<kanazuchi> R
<kanazuchi> A
<buntu> No pasado, entendidos em formas afirmavam que a terra "era readonda". Hoje, todo mundo sabe que a terra "é quadrada".
<kanazuchi> xau amigos, passei soh pra conferir a zueira do buntu, bezoz, fui
 * kanazuchi has quit from this channel cause buntu is ownando aqui
<buntu>  Se o Sr sabe de algum ubuntu montado pra rodar em FAT32, por favor queira me passar o http onde pegar tal ubuntu. Agradeço.
<liberie> que falta faz um op para meter ban
<Hudsonkem> boa tarde. :)
<Dead_Thinker> Hudsonkem: buenas
<Hudsonkem> quem já ta testando o kernel 4.0.2?
<rafael> Quais as mudanças desse novo kernel?
<Hudsonkem> .-. lembrar dificil, melhor perfomace em processadores intel, é versão estavel '-', .. n lembro muito ver o log okay :)
<Hudsonkem> ss lembrei de mais uma, fix memory leak algo assim kkk
<denisbr> Hudsonkem: acredito que não tenha nada significativo para pobres mortais.
<Hudsonkem> hahah, vdd, mas sempre tem alguma coisinha minuciosa no codigo que pode fazer a diferença. :D
<marck1911> eai povo
<Hudsonkem> eai
<rafael> Normalmente mudanças no kernel são importantes para quem tem hardware incompatível
<Hudsonkem> acho que a parte mais importante esta na correção de bugs e ou microbugs :)
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer como mudo um mirror para não dar pau no update?
<Hudsonkem> jxajro? vc se refere ao repositorio do ubuntu?
<jxajro> oi
<jxajro> Hudsonkem
<jxajro> sim
<jxajro> isso mesmo
<jxajro> é que aqui há dias tá dando erro...quer ver...
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11080378/
<jxajro> :-(
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<george___> Olá. Como faço para instalar o ubuntu a partir de um pen drive?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta no site oficial a explicar
<george___> tem como me mandar o link?
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/  no "fim" do site
<george___> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-12
<edney> Boa noite alguem poderia me dar uma ajudar para configurar a conexão bluetooth ?
<astroo-> ola poe a versao que usas e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<edney> estou usando Ubuntu 14.04 e não consigo configurar a conexão bluetooth
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite
<astroo-> rafaelsoaresbr  ola
<edney> Como faço para resetar o Ubuntu?
<edney> como faço para retornar às configurações iniciais?
<edney> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Evan__> Boa noite
<Evan__> galera meu ubuntu não ta logando, quando eu dou login ele retorna pagina de login
<astroo-> ola
<Evan__> Olá!
<Evan__> tem alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<astroo-> hoje o canal teve muito calado nas ultimas horas em ajudas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> Evan__: veja se você não está tentando acessar o usuário convidado
<Evan__> Não consigo entrar
<rafael_> Bom dia
<rafael_> Alguém aí conhece o gstreamer?
<Max_Steel> quanto tempo fora do irc
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Rubens_> ok
<Rubens_> Para instalar o ubuntu somente com CD? Ele não roda direto?
<Gabriel_> Boa Tarde!!
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<Gabriel_> Fiz a instalaçao mais recente do Ubuntu porem n~ao estou conseguindo conectar meu Wifi...  Uso um Motorla SBV5121 e um roteador D-600, pode me ajudar a configurar?
<Gabriel_> Roteador da D-link
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Dead_Thinker> Gabriel_: ele nem lista as redes wifi?
<Gabriel_> naoo
<Gabriel_> lista os nomes porem quando loga ela carrega, mas a internet nao funciona... pensei que fosse no campo de drive
<Rudolf> já saiu?
<Rudolf> que rápido
<denisbr> Rudolf: você demorou demais cara, a SLA aqui é de primeiro retorno em 30 segundos. Agora ele vai reclamar com o chefe.
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<denisbr> astroo-: opa
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Alo..boa noite!
<astroo-> ola...
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer como mudo um mirror para não dar pau no update?
<Rudolf> jxajro: como assim "para não dar pau"?
<jxajro> Oi Rudolf
<Rudolf> jxajro: oi
<jxajro> é assim...to tentando dar o comando sudo apt-get update e tal...  fica um aviso aqui em ingles...
<Rudolf> jxajro: e o que diz o aviso em inglês?
<jxajro> ...um triangulo vermelho com um ! que diz...
<jxajro> The update information is outdated.
<jxajro> this may be cause by network problems....
<Rudolf> quando foi a última vez que você atualizou?
<jxajro> or by a repository that is no longer available.
<jxajro> só um minuto..ai sugere que dê update na mão e quando dou aparece isto...olha aqui...
<jxajro>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11080378/
<Rudolf> jxajro: o que seria "update na mão"
<Rudolf> jxajro: apt-get update não é update na mão?
<jxajro> A última vez nem lembro..ele dá atualização automática, eu clico ok e boa..ele diz que tá atualizado.
<jxajro> então..o que diz aqui é isso....porque ele faz o update automático...eu só clico ok e espero...mas ai ele diz...
<Rudolf>  iiii cara
<Rudolf> vi aqui
<jxajro> Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu,
<jxajro> and watching for any failing repositories.
<jxajro> é isso..essa mensagem está aqui há dias.
<Rudolf> jxajro: pelo que estou vendo aqui tu usa um monte de repositório
<jxajro> ok..viu ai...vc pode me sugerir alguma coisa?
<Rudolf> jxajro: incluido backport
<Rudolf> o que é uma MERDA
<jxajro> é mesmo?
<Rudolf> jxajro: abra o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list com um editor qualquer
<jxajro> Puts....não diga isso!!!! Não pode falar palavrão aqui. Diga fezes.
<hggdh> ...
<jxajro> ok...ENTÃO Rudolf....
<Rudolf> jxajro: alias, antes de abrir faça um backup deste arquivo
<jxajro> eu já enfrentei esse probleminha antes mas não consigo lembrar como resolvi :-(
<Rudolf> jxajro: depois abra e retire os links que deram 404
<jxajro> vou abrir então
<Rudolf> jxajro: nem eu saberei o que vc fez
<jxajro> ok..está aberto
<Rudolf> jxajro: agora retire os links que deram 404
<Rudolf> comente, alias,
<jxajro> perai..faço um backup primeiro?? posso salvar na área de trabalho?
<Rudolf> não precisa retirar
<Rudolf> jxajro: onde quiser
<jxajro> ok..comente como?? diz que comentário é um # em algum lugar aqui.
<Rudolf> isso
<jxajro> ok..tá salvo um outro desse...voltei no original
<jxajro> então coloco um # na frente dos links que tão com 404
<Rudolf> yeap
<jxajro> deixa ver quais foram...
<jxajro> vixe cara...são muitos! :-(
<Rudolf> certeza? leia direito
<jxajro> começando na linha 158 Err http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/main Sources
<jxajro>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::16 80]
<jxajro> vai embora
<jxajro> Ixe...depois da linha... perai...
<Rudolf> ao terminar
<Rudolf> salva
<Rudolf> fecha
<Rudolf> apt-get update
<jxajro> então...br.arquive.ubuntu.com saucy/ e aqui varia o final
<jxajro> perai...então procuro _linha_por_linha_ desta josta e vou colocando um # na frente onde está no gedit..tipo assim:
<jxajro> #deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-proposed restricted multiverse main universe
<jxajro> só um # ou 2? Todas parecem ter 2
<jxajro> e no final tem: w: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archieve.....
<jxajro> To ferrado :-(
<jxajro> nao em um jeito mais prático de fazer isso?
<Rudolf> jxajro: comentário é um "#" apenas
<jxajro> ok na frente do deb..ok! :-)
<jxajro> mas bem....ufa..ok..vou ver aqui...
<jxajro> Onde tá Ign tá certo, ne
<jxajro> ?
<Rudolf> jxajro: vou te dizer que onde deu 404 está errado
<Rudolf> not found
<jxajro> ok..só os que tem 404
<jxajro> ok..vou ver aqui...so um momento...
<jxajro> so uma coisa...a mensagem que diz Falhou ao buscara http://.... esquece, né?
<Rudolf> jxajro: não
<Rudolf> jxajro: se falhou, tá zuado
<jxajro> opa...
<jxajro> desculpe a demora..tava vendo aqui o que tinha que comentar.
<jxajro> então..se vc ver no pastbin que mandei nas últimas linhas disse que falhou ao buscar...
<jxajro> Eu lembro que eu entrava nesse sources list aqui e fazia alguma coisa nele.
<jxajro> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-proposed/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 2801:82:80ff:8000::5 80]
<jxajro> a última linha diz:
<jxajro> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro> Viu Rudolf? Vc quer ver o que tem aqui na minha surces.list?
<Rudolf> nops
<Rudolf> vc precisa achar o que está errado
 * oliverio boa noite!
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-13
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Como eu acho???
<jxajro> não é só por o comentário na frente de onde tá o endereço?
<jxajro> neste dois endereços:
<jxajro> Err http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/multiverse i386 Packages
<jxajro>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::16 80]
<jxajro> e
<jxajro> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/main Sources
<jxajro> são só dois mas tem um monte de terminações.
<Rudolf> jxajro: provavelmente, com tantos links, você deve estar deixando passar algum
<jxajro> Ah é? Ele tem essa sequencia de erros só por causa de _um_só?
<jxajro> Puts...e agora? Onde eu acho o erro?
<Rudolf> jxajro: sim, 1 link ali não é apenas um
<jxajro> teve aqui um amigo que disse que estranhou ele buscar em ipv6 em vez de ipv4
<Rudolf> se vc prestar atenção, as palavras depois do link determinam quais os outros links
<Rudolf> jxajro: se vc já usou essa mesma lista
<Rudolf> jxajro: o seu dns pode estar realmente te trolando
<Rudolf> jxajro: mas veja, o uol
<Rudolf> jxajro: tem ipv4 e ipv6
<jxajro> Ah váris...restricted Sources, multiverse Sources, restricted amd64 Packages,...
<Rudolf> [root@asgard ~]$ host www.uol.com.br                                                                                                                                                        18:45
<Rudolf> www.uol.com.br is an alias for homeuol.ipv6uol.com.br.
<Rudolf> homeuol.ipv6uol.com.br has address 200.221.2.45
<Rudolf> homeuol.ipv6uol.com.br has IPv6 address 2804:49c:319:430::100
<Rudolf> como meu ISP não suporta ipv6, eu vou por ipv4
<Rudolf> se seu dns/isp parou de dar suporte ao ipv6 momentâneamente
<Rudolf> pode ser este o problema
<jxajro> Engraçado, Rudolf...sempre funcionou normal aqui...de repente é que dá esse probleminha.
<jxajro> Ah é?
<jxajro> E como eu mudo isso?
<Rudolf> jxajro: não muda
<Rudolf> jxajro: espera voltar
<jxajro> Ah é? mas aí vou ficar sem suporte :-(
<Rudolf> jxajro: que suporte?
<jxajro> então..quem nem diz o triangulozinho aqui...
<Rudolf> jxajro: rapaz, se seu dns tá dando apenas o ipv6
<jxajro> The updated information is outdated.
<Rudolf> jxajro: ou vc tira os links errados
<Rudolf> jxajro: ou vc troca de dns
<Rudolf> jxajro: ou vc espera
<jxajro> Então lindinho! Como eu troco o dns?
<Rudolf> jxajro: google it
<Rudolf> jxajro: essa é muito fácil
<jxajro> a tá..ok...to google it.
<jxajro> :-D kkk ok
<jxajro> ai que rolo...essas coisas aparecem do nada :-(
<jxajro> tirar os links errados...e se não for?
<jxajro> Cara...dá vontade de chutar tudo e deixar pra lá, viu?
<jxajro> ou formatar sei lá :-(
<jxajro> que saco!
<jxajro> será que isto funciona?
<jxajro> http://meupinguim.com/mudar-dns-google-ubuntu-linux/
<jxajro> parece bem simples.
<Rudolf> jxajro: se o pau for dns, sim, deve funcionar
<Rudolf> jxajro: SE seu IPS deixar vc consultar DNS fora da rede dele
<jxajro> aaai meoldeols...kkkk agora vc falou grego!
<jxajro> se meu IPS deixar eu consultar o DNS fora da rede dele! Essa foi forte...grego arcaico ainda.
<jxajro> To mais perdido que sego em tiroteio... o pior é que eu clico no triangulo vermelho e ele abre uma opção...
<jxajro> mostrar atualizações....
<jxajro> mas não mostra nada.
<jxajro> eu abri a lingueta preferencias e  na lista aplicativos ubuntu...
<jxajro> cliquei em escolher um servidor de download...
<jxajro> selecionar melhor servidor.
<jxajro> Será que fiz bem?
<Rudolf> não sei
<jxajro> Vixe...olha só o que deu....
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11104385/
<jxajro> Ah sei lá, Rudolf..deixa pra lá...vou deixar rodar assim mesmo e que se funfe.
<jxajro> Obrigado pela ajuda.
<asdf9988> boa noite
<astroo-> asdf9988  ola
<asdf9988> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hudsonkem> eai :)
<usuario>  PLAYDEB REPOSITÓRIO DUPLICADO
<usuario> eu uso o ubuntu 14.10 64bits e instalei os programas de repositório do playdeb porem devo ter instalado de forma incorreta e esta da seguinte forma:   N: A ignorar o ficheiro 'getdeb.list.bck' no directório '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' porque tem uma extensão inválida no nome do ficheiro W: Erro GPG: http://deb.playonlinux.com trusty InRelease: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não es
<asdf9988> até mais
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisbr> mirqui: bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> mirqui: tudo certo e por aí ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<denisbr> mirqui: nada demais.
<mirqui> aqui tbm :)
<Carlos> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<Carlos> estou tentando logar o no sistema e não entra
<Carlos> nem como convidado não entra
<Carlos> vocês sabem me dizer o que eu posso fazer
<mirqui> dá uma olhada nas configurações de teclado
<Carlos> aconteceu isso depois de uma atualização
<mirqui> e onde diz pt
<mirqui> e deixa português do brasil
<mirqui> ou só português
<Carlos> mas já esta
<mirqui> meu pc desconfigurou o tc , e não acertava a senha
<mirqui> tenta , pode ser isto
<Carlos> so que nem como convidado não entra
<Carlos> convidado não precisa de senha
<mirqui> opa
<Carlos> ele faz que entra mais não entra
<Carlos> e volta para a tela inicial
<mirqui> tenta o elfon ou o rudolf
<mirqui> eles são users avançados
<Carlos> so um minuto
<Carlos> ]senha invalida
<Carlos> não entra não
<mirqui> vc só atualizou ele ?
<Carlos> isso
<Carlos> so que não pegou a atualização
<Carlos> a versão que ta aqui é a 12.04 lts
<mirqui> tenta um sudo apt-get install -f
<mirqui> pode ser algum pacote quebrado
<Carlos> mas como que eu jogo esse comando
<Carlos> eu to na tela de boas viadas
<Carlos> po pessoal descupa é que eu sou novo nesse negocio
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia , tbm sou novo no linux
<Carlos> kkkkkkk
<mirqui> tenta o elfon ou o rudolf
<Carlos> onde eu jogo isso?
<mirqui> são users do chat
<mirqui> ahah são pessoas
<Carlos> oi
<Carlos> como que eu falo com eles
<Carlos> ?
<denisbr> Carlos Dá uma olhada http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/05/ubuntu-nao-passa-da-tela-de-login.html
<Carlos> to entrando aqui
<denisbr> Carlos Também pode te ajudar http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=114846.0
<denisbr> Carlos e isto também http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-consertar-um-sistema-ubuntu-que-nao-inicializa-por-causa-de-atualizacoes-quebradas/
<Carlos> como que eu uso ~
<Carlos> esses comandos não pegaram
<Carlos> esses comandos não pegaram
<CyberWorld> BOM DIA GALERA
<denisbr> CyberWorld: Bom dia, por favor não use Caps Lock
<Dead_Thinker> denisbr: hehe
<Dead_Thinker> CyberWorld: bueno
<Fabricio_Barbosa> amigos onde se acha treinamento em linux ubuntu?
<Fabricio_Barbosa> curso por exemplo de adm de servidor?
<denisbr> Fabricio_Barbosa: está em SP?
<Fabricio_Barbosa> nao
<Fabricio_Barbosa> estou em Roraima
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.ecosia.org/search?q=+treinamento+em+linux+ubuntu%3F&addon=opensearch
<Fabricio_Barbosa> estava procurando alguma coisa online
<denisbr> Fabricio_Barbosa: o Senac/Senai costuma ter bons cursos, mas daí são presenciais.
<mirqui> primeiro e segundo ítem
<Fabricio_Barbosa> ok
<Fabricio_Barbosa> e certificacao?
<Fabricio_Barbosa> existe?
<denisbr> Fabricio_Barbosa: a 4Linux que é antiga nesta área, pelo que estou vendo tem curso online também http://www.4linux.com.br/cursos/formacao-administrador-linux
<mirqui> http://www.cursos24horas.com.br/cursos/linux.asp
<denisbr> Fabricio_Barbosa: sobre certificações, procura no google por LPI e RHCE
<Dead_Thinker> Fabricio_Barbosa: tem as LPIs também, mas n sei se aplicam-se para o que tu quer
<Fabricio_Barbosa> obrigado pessoal
<Fabricio_Barbosa> foram muito solicitos
<Fabricio_Barbosa> bom dia a tds
<denisbr> Fabricio_Barbosa: disponha
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<fabio_74> olá alguém por ai que entenda de dualboot e particionamento?
<mirqui> dual boot da para o gasto
<mirqui> que vc quer saber
<mirqui> ?
<fabio_74> sim. estou usando dualboot win 8.1 e ubuntu, e gostaria de tirar o win e o dualboot e ficar só com ubuntu na maquina
<mirqui> vc conseguiu driblar o boot seguro?
<fabio_74> como assim?
<mirqui> é que o windows 8 é chato para fazer dualboot
<mirqui> se vc conseguiu , é tranquilo , é só fazer o caminho inverso
<fabio_74> na verdade o ubuntu fez tudo sozinho, deixei ele definir tudo e criar o dualboot
<mirqui> põe o dvd do ubuntu
<mirqui> ele faz o resto
<mirqui> então ahah que vc quer saber ?
<mirqui> põe o dvd no drive , da reboot
<mirqui>  clica em uma tecla qualquer
<mirqui> ele vai começar , é simples
<fabio_74> mas ai se for o caso ele vai formatar e deixar só o ubuntu nao quero formatar
<mirqui> vc fez backup dos seus dados?
<fabio_74> nao
<mirqui> é muita coisa?
<fabio_74> uns 8 giga
<mirqui> haaa , um pendrive resolve
<mirqui> põe tudo num pendrive , e depois formata
<mirqui> ele vai iniciar o ubuntu somente
<mirqui> ou 2 dvd , ai vc quem sabe
<fabio_74> vixi rsr, ja tive problemas esses dias atras eu iniciei com ubuntu 14.10 tava blz atualizou para 15.04 ficou zuado e tive que por o 14.04
<mirqui> vc tem conta no one drive?
<fabio_74> sim
<mirqui> eu uso o 14.04
<mirqui> então se vc tem conta no one drive , põe tudo na nuvem
<fabio_74> é eu nao sabia estava iniciando e coloquei o 14.10
<mirqui> economiza o pendrive ou 2 dvds :)
<fabio_74> mas agora ta blz por isso nao quero ficar mexendo no ubuntu
<mirqui> me parece que o 14.10 tem suporte somente para 9 meses
<mirqui> o 14.04 por 5 anos
<fabio_74> é isso mesmo
<mirqui> vc é gamer ?
<fabio_74> nao
<mirqui> tem muita exigência com o pc?
<fabio_74> uso o notebook para estudo
<mirqui> tranquilo então
<mirqui> a diferença do 14.04 é que é mais estável
<mirqui> mas ai vc quem sabe , dizem que o 14.10 tbm é bom
<mirqui> fabio , olha este site
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/
<fabio_74> sim o 14,10 é ótimo, mas esta acabando o suporte
<mirqui> os vídeos do carinha tbm sobre o 14.04 e o 14.10 , explica as diferenças
<fabio_74> o site do Dio eu acompanho
<mirqui> tí viu as diferenças das duas verções?
<fabio_74> sim...
<mirqui> haa então tranquilo , é questão de gosto :)
<fabio_74> sim
<fabio_74> era mais tirar o win que ta ocupando espaço de mais
<mirqui> eu uso dualboot tbm
<mirqui> win 7 que desabilitei da internet e o ubuntu
<mirqui> uso o win 7 para ver o nivel de tinta da impressora
<mirqui> mas descobri um programa no ubuntu que faz isso
<mirqui> só não vou formatar e deixar só o ubuntu pq estou com prequiça :)
<fabio_74> pois é ai vc acaba descobrindo que da pra fazer tudo no ubuntu e o win fica ocupando espaço
<fabio_74> rsr
<mirqui> não posso falar ahaha usei o windows muito tempo
<mirqui> mas por ignorãncia e medo de tentar o linux
<fabio_74> e eu entao desde o win 3,1
<mirqui> sim , tbm
<mirqui> eu aprendi no win 3.11 , usava o win 95 no meu pc e consegui um win 98 do caribe
<fabio_74> srsr
<mirqui> usei uns 2 anos e passei para o xp
<mirqui> o win 7 foi que eu usei menos tempo
<fabio_74> eu sai do xp e esse note veio com o 8.1 mas nao gosto
<mirqui> estou catequisando a mãe agora para usar o linux
<mirqui> e estou tentando catequisar minha tia tbm a usar o linux
<fabio_74> vc viu o video do Diolinux que mostra que o linux mint é bem parecido com win
<mirqui> já usei várias distros
<CyberWorld> la em casa é geral linux e windows kkkkkk
<mirqui> sim , o mint é muito bom e bonito
<fabio_74> win ainda esta em todas
<mirqui> está certo cyber :) e viva o linux :)
<CyberWorld> só nem uso ubuntu
<CyberWorld> só o red hat e o debian
<mirqui> bom , ai se está em toda , até pode ser , mas descobri algo melhor
<CyberWorld> ai minha familia usa o backbox
<mirqui> ahaha velho , vc é hacker?
<CyberWorld> ainda n
<CyberWorld> mais to estudando pra pegar o segundo e terceiro certificado de LPI
<CyberWorld> o LPI 102 vou ver se faço fim do ano
<mirqui> haa sou usuário final
<mirqui> conheço linux a uns dois anos
<mirqui> mas só sei fazer 3 ou 4 coisas no terminal
<mirqui> uso mais a central de programas
<CyberWorld> ha
<CyberWorld> eu sou tecnico
<mirqui> e o synapse
<mirqui> haa legal
<CyberWorld> eu trabalho numa empresa de segurança de sistema
<CyberWorld> ai a maior parte é só em terminal
<CyberWorld> e oq é mais engraçado
<CyberWorld> a gente faz o programa
<fabio_74> hei sabe um jeito facil de tirar o win e dualboot sem formatar para deixar só ubuntu?
<mirqui> cara , não manjo nada :)
<CyberWorld> elabora todo o sistema pra quando finalizar ter que fazer ele executar no windows
<mirqui> como assim?
<CyberWorld> vc pode usar o terminal pra eliminar os dados do linux
<mirqui> deletando?
<CyberWorld> ou usar o hirens boot pra eliminar um sistema
<CyberWorld> uhum
<mirqui> não vai estragar o ubuntu?
<CyberWorld> pode ser q vc estrague
<CyberWorld> tem q saber mecher
<CyberWorld> procura uns videos
<CyberWorld> JA VOLTO
<mirqui> ok
<nly> olá...
<nly> temos um servidor linux onde foi feito um procedimento de retirada do linux erroneamente
<nly> consigo instalar o linux novamente recuperando os arquivos
<nly> ?
<CyberWorld> erroneamente ? essa palavra existe?
<Dead_Thinker> CyberWorld: http://www.dicio.com.br/erroneamente/
<CyberWorld> rapaizzz nem nos memorando e oficios nunca li essa palavra ehueheuheu
<nly> ?
<nly> Alguma dica ou solução?
<Sancini> boa tarde!!
<Sancini> estou dando os primeiros passos no Linux, desta forma instalaei o Ubuntu 14.10 numa máquina virtual, em cima do Win 7 Profissional
<Sancini> estou com dificuldades de colocar o Ubuntu em PT BR
<Sancini> já baixei o pacote PT BR mas não sei como configurar para que o Ubuntu fique em PT BR
<Dead_Thinker> Sancini: tem que ir nas configs de idioma, n to no linuix agora pra ver pra ti, mas geralmente,
<Dead_Thinker> e s
<Dead_Thinker> mas geralmente, é só mudar lá, ele instala/configura umas coisas, e talvez reiniciar
<Sancini> Dead_Thinker entrei nas configs, na opção LANGUAGE SUPPORT
<Sancini> aparece Português (Brasil), mas não sei como ativar
<tycso> teste
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<carom> Boa tarde a todos!!! POR FAVOR, alguém poderia me ajudar como faço pra ACESSAR A PASTA ROOT ??? Essa pasta aparece quando clicamos em "Computador" no gerenciador de arquivos
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> carom: nem
<Rudolf> carom: para acessar a pasta /root, você deve ser root
<Rudolf> carom: sudo su
<carom> estou instalando um programa pra alterar meu celular e diz essa mensagem "Please move /home/lfm/FlashTool/firmwares content to /root/.flashTool/firmwares "
<Rudolf> carom: cd /root
<Rudolf> carom: cuidado para não ter sua máquina "Ownada"
<carom> obrigado mas ja tentei com SU e nao foi
<Rudolf> carom: então não tem jeito
<carom> o app diz " Please move /home/lfm/FlashTool/firmwares content to /root/.flashTool/firmwares "
<Rudolf> carom: você precisa da senha de root ou que o "sudo su" funcione
<Rudolf> carom: já entendi essa parte, não precisa repetir
<carom> ue, ele funciona, fica o #  la no terminal
<Rudolf> carom: uai, então funcionou
<carom> desculpe
<Rudolf> carom: quem falou que não funcionou foi você
<Rudolf> carom: se já está em #
<Rudolf> carom: basta fazer o que o programa pede
<carom> acho que consegui
<Rudolf> carom: mv /home/lfm/FlashTool/firmwares /root/.flashTool/firmwares
<Rudolf> parabéns!
<carom> ainda nao
<carom> 1 min por favor, vou tentar seu comando
<Rudolf> carom: "meu comando"?
<Rudolf> carom: parece que você não sabe o que está fazendo
<carom> seu atalho
<carom> MUITO muito muito OBRIGADO
<carom> parece que deu certo !!!
<carom> jamais imaginaria esse "comando" mv
<carom> é que eu estava tentando "mover" os arquivos pelo gerenciador de arquivos, mas quando tento entrar na pasta "root" diz que nao tenho permissão (mesmo estando logado como SU) O unico jeito era com esse seu comando :))))
<hggdh> ser root sem conhecer *IX é uma boa maneira de fazer a coisa errada e destruir o sistema...
<carom> Obrigado D+ !!! Salvou ! Ja havia tentado no windows sem sucesso com o arquivo
<Rudolf> hggdh: "esse meu comando"
<carom> hehehehehehe
<hggdh> Rudolf: bem, se o comando é teu... ;-)
<carom> gente, como ia imaginar isso... eh uma coisa que nao eh rotina pra mim
<carom> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> carom: então, aproveita quando tem esses problemas
<Rudolf> carom: e largue o rotineiro
<Rudolf> carom: vou explicar
<Rudolf> carom: comandos como root são altamente destrutivos quando efetuados sem conhecer a causa
<Rudolf> carom: um rm -rf em lugar errado e já era
<Rudolf> carom: ou mesmo um "mv" mal feito
<Rudolf> carom: man mv
<carom> imagino ...
<Rudolf> carom: é sempre legal ler as man pages dos comandos ANTES de fazê-los
<Rudolf> carom: podia eu agir de ma fé, e vc simplesmente apagar seu sistema
<Rudolf> carom: você nem me conhece...
<carom> O.O
<carom> Obrigado...
<Rudolf> disponha
<Rudolf> carom: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> carom: bom local de estudo
<carom> isso que ia perguntar
<carom> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<carom> tem o MV aqui   :)   rs
<hggdh> e, primordialmente, TERMINE a shell como root
<Rudolf>  kkkkk
<Rudolf> bem lembrado
<Rudolf> hggdh: qual sua maior "caca" como root?
<Rudolf> hggdh: eu lembro que uma vez fui fazer um rm -rf /lib/modules/kernel-XPTO da vida
<Rudolf> hggdh: o tab não entrou após o /lib/
<hggdh> Rudolf: o risco de fazer algo errado (sim, já fiz... rm -rf * .tmp
<Rudolf> hggdh: tinha acabado de acordar, sonolento
<hggdh> pois...
<Rudolf> hggdh: vau!
<Rudolf> hggdh: tive um cliente que fez algo do tipo
<Rudolf> hggdh: entrou no /
<hggdh> eu salvei-me por conta do diretório ser MUITO grande, and o disco lento
<hggdh> deu para cancelar
<Rudolf> hggdh: achando que estava no diretorio do cache do squid
<Rudolf> hggdh: rm -rf ./*
<Rudolf> hggdh: matou o sistema dele
<Rudolf> hggdh: falou para o gerente dele que foi pau de atuailzação
<Rudolf> hggdh: fiquei na minha
<hggdh> Rudolf: heh. Eu, pelo menos, estava sob o directório da aplicação...
<Rudolf> hggdh: amem
<Rudolf> kkkk
<carom> mv /home/lfm/D6543_17.1.2.A.0.314_Generic.ftf /root/.flashTool/firmwares                                   vou me aventurar pela ultima vez   O.O
<carom> Rudolf:  por favor, ainda ta aqui?
<astroo-> tem sempre calma na possivel ajuda
<Rudolf> carom: sim
<carlos_> quero formatar o win 7 e instalar a nova versao do ubuntum
<carlos_> quem pode ajudar
<astroo-> poe o livecd sem instalar para ver se corre bem
<carlos_> toh usando o virtual box
<carlos_> ou faço uma iso com universal usb installer
<astroo-> sem instalar nao existe problema
<astroo-> Snappy Ubuntu Linux Now Used in Networking, Refrigerators  http://www.eweek.com/networking/snappy-ubuntu-linux-now-used-in-networking-refrigerators.html
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-14
<thomaslnx> to tentando executar um script na inicialização do ubuntu gnome, mas ta dificil...
<thomaslnx> ja coloquei no /etc/init.d dei permissao de execução...
<thomaslnx> o script ta certo, mas nada...
<thomaslnx> alguem sabe se mudou a forma como iniciar um script junto com o sistema no ubuntu?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> thomaslnx, Use @boot no crontab
<carom> Boa noite!!!   POR FAVOR, estou precisando rodar um arquivo de nome " install.bat " com meu celular android conectado para fazer o root nele...
<carom> O tutorial diz que este arquivo é o mesmo para rodar em Windows, Mac e LINUX...  Por favor, alguem poderia me ajudar como fazer pra executar isso ???
<carom> Seria algum comando no Terminal ???   Muito obrigado desde já !
<astroo-> ola
<carom> Ola
<carom> ja entrei como SU mas ainda nao deu
<carom> Preciso dormir com o root pq vou precisar amanha cedo o.O
<Rudolf_> ai ai
<Rudolf_> esses scripts de root em celular
<Guest9943> oi alguem pode me ajudar, eu quero instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook, queria saber quais particoes seriam corretas eu criar
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: / e /home
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: e swap
<Guest9943> porque eu vi que algumas pessoas criam a particao /boot
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: antigamente era o dobro da ram, mas atualmente sendo mais de 2G já tá bom
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: firula, não há necessidade
<Guest9943> entendi rudolf_ obrigado,
<Guest9943> valeu cara estou rodando o ubuntu pelo live cd
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: principalmente se der treta com o processo de boot
<astroo-> ola
<Guest9943> eu sou totalmente leigo no linux
<Guest9943> entao no meu caso eu tenho um note da acer com 2 hds de 500gb, 8 gb de memoria
<Guest9943> ai eu faria de swap uns 8 gigas seria isso ?
<xGrind> 2gb de swap ja está bom
<Guest9943> certo amigos, agradeco a todos voces
<Guest9943> estou migrando agora para o linux
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: o mais importante
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: vc não pode ser leigo no linux o resto da vida
<Rudolf_> Guest9943: leia o iniciante antes de instalar
<Guest9943> certo vou estar estudando sim nao serei leigo nao hehe valeu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<crimeboy> kd o og maciel?
<crimeboy> boa tarde*
<denisbr> crimeboy: ele existe ainda?
<crimeboy> num sei :Z
<crimeboy> o ultimo post no blog dele ta 2011
<denisbr> Pois é
<crimeboy> :(
<thayanebgs> Hello, good morning. I am struggling to install PlayOnLinux . Can anyone help me ?
<Lucas_> Pessoal me ajuda ! :(
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Me ajudeeeeeeeeem ! :'(
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<Lucas_> Tenho um PC aqui e toda vez que instalo o linux e seus derivados sempre dá erro no boot ele simplesmente dá um erro e não inicia a area de trabalho, sera que meu pc não é compativel ?
<denisbr> Que sujeito mais chato.
<denisbr> E inconveniente.
<Dead_Thinker> sem noção
<amarelinho_EMO> denisbr, Dead_Thinker, Discordo de vcs, acho o seu comentário altamente preconceituoso
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<amarelinho_EMO> denisbr: Dead_Thinker , Vai que ele é GAGO
<amarelinho_EMO> heaheahehahehahehaehahehaheahhea
<denisbr> amarelinho_EMO: deve ser um solitário, sem amigos kkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheahhea
<hggdh> não, é apenas um exemplo do que vejo por aí: a pergunta tem que ser respondida imediatamente. Conceitos de "voluntário" "favor" "ajuda" não importam
<Carom> BOA TARDE !!!  POR FAVOR, estou precisando executar um arquivo chamado " install.bat " para fazer o Root no meu celular android...   Sempre da erro no terminal. Ja tentei Como SU, dash e sh e nada funcionou...
<Carom> Por favor, alguem tem alguma dica?   Android 4.4.2 Sony
<hggdh> Carom: provavelmente por que "install.bat" é para ser executado via Windows, não Linux
<Carom> Mas no tutorial diz: This is Easy Root Tool for various Xperia devices (first developed for Z1 Compact). It's almost one-click root. The tool should work on Windows, Linux and Mac. Bootloader is untouched! No data is being wiped.
<hggdh> ainda assim. Pelo nome, install.bat é um shell para Windows, não Linux
<Carom> Ou seja, diz LINUX tb...  e no tutorial nao tem arquivos diferentes
<Carom> ok...   muito obrigado
<hggdh> Carom: de-me o link para isto
<Carom> Vou ter que caçar um computador com windows   :((      obrigado
<Carom> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784900
<hggdh> getting time-outs on xdadeveloper
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> dk_millares  ola
<dk_millares> ola astroo- Rudolf
<dk_millares> ahhahah
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-15
<Eduardo> Olá como faço para corrigir o seguinte erro W: Não usando travamento para arquivo de trava somente leitura /var/lib/apt/lists/lock E: Couldn't create temporary file to work with /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_Release - mkstemp (30: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura) W: Não usando travamento para arquivo de trava somente leitura /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Eduardo> já tentei dpkg --configure -a mas a mensagem persiste "Somente leitura"
<Rudolf> Eduardo: ps ax |grep apt
<Rudolf> Eduardo: qual a resposta?
<Rudolf> ops ops ops
<Rudolf> Eduardo: parece que seu sistema tá ZOADO
<Rudolf> Sistemas de arquivos somente leitura
<Rudolf> quer dizer que vc tá com problema durante o boot?
<Rudolf> precisa descobrir pq
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> TALVEZ um shutdown -Fr now te ajude a dar uma checada no filesystem durante o boot
<Rudolf> astroo-: ola
<astroo-> ola
<Carom> Boa noite a todos! Por favor...  poderiam me ajudar com uma questao bem pontual... Para mover um arquivo no terminal basta fazer o comando " mv /home/fabricio/Desktop/FlashTool/firmwares  /root/.flashTool/firmwares "  OU ANTES da " / " tem que ter um " . " (ponto)
<Carom> A dúvida é só essa, se tenho que botar um "ponto" ou nao antes da barra /
<mercurie> não precisa botar o ponto
<mercurie> o ponto é pra quando vai executar o arquivo
<Carom> muito obrigado
<Carom> por favor mercurie, pra mover isso   "  /home/fabricio/Desktop/FlashTool/firmwares content to /root/.flashTool/firmwares   "
<Carom> Please move /home/fabricio/Desktop/FlashTool/firmwares content to /root/.flashTool/firmwares
<astroo-> ola
<Carom> basta fazer " mv /home/fabricio/Desktop/FlashTool/firmwares   ESPAÇO  /root/.flashTool/firmwares   ?
<mercurie> isso mesmo
<Carom> muito obrigado!  vou tentar  : )
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cachorro> galera, eu tenho o ubuntu 14.04, ele da crash sempre que inicia
<cachorro> alguem sabe o que fazer
<cachorro> ?
<LOrdN1x> reinstalar?
<cachorro> j[a fiz
<LOrdN1x> outra versao?
<cachorro> eu tentei a 12.04 e a 14.04
<LOrdN1x> compatibilidade de hw?
<cachorro> talvez, eu uso o gnome 3
<cachorro> e placa da radeon
<cachorro> amd*
<CyberWorld> ja desativou o UEFI?
<cachorro> creio que nao
<cachorro> sera que pode ter relacao com os crashs na hora de iniciar?
<yangm> desativar UEFI pra que se linux funciona normalmente com ele?
<yangm> Só desativar o secure boot que fica ok
<cachorro> beleza, vo fazer o teste
<cachorro> vlw =D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> t a r d e
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Reinaldo> Tive que re-instalar o windows e tiver o MBR sobrescrito. Tem alguma forma de reisntalar somente o GRUB?
<mirqui> vc tem dual boot?
<mirqui> olha isto
<Reinaldo> tinha...
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperar-grub-apos-instalacao-do-Windows
<Reinaldo> Obrigado, vou dar uma olhada...
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<CyberWorld> boa tarde galera
<CyberWorld> =D
<amarelinho_EMO> Boa
<Guilherme> Boa taarde ueria saber como eu faço para instalar o ubunt no meu notebook linux satux
<Guest4283> Boa taarde queria saber como eu faço para instalar o ubunt no meu notebook linux satux
<Guest4283> e tambem como desinstalo o ubnt educacional para so o ubunt do governodo estdado de pernambuco
<amarelinho_EMO> Boa pergunta.
<belenos> Aqui tem um tutorial bem bacana de como instalar o 15.04: http://www.superdownloads.com.br/sistema-operacional/6550-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-15-04.htm
<Guest4283> i de como desinstalar o ubunt educacional
<Rudolf> deve ser tããããão diferente
<belenos> É a mesma coisa, Guilherme. Só instala por cima na mesma partição
<belenos> E não esqueça de fazer backup dos seus arquivos :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ukinami> boa tarde sou novo aqui e no uso de linux será que alguem me poderia ajudar em duas coisas ? uma coisa eu já andei a presquisar no google por repositorios mas al fazer o apt-get update aparece sempre erros e quase não tem nada e quando tento ir ao email e quero imprimir so o conteudo do email não consigo emprime a pagina toda email e tudo
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<ukinami> obrigado again
<astroo-> o sistema ja sabes como e
<ukinami> .
<Rudolf> ukinami: "um monte de erros" não dá para ajudar muito
<ukinami> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<ukinami>   404  Not Found
<ukinami> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<ukinami>   404  Not Found
<ukinami> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<ukinami>   404  Not Found
<ukinami> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<ukinami>   404  Not Found
<ukinami> entre outros
<ukinami> o xchat tive que fazer o download e instalar manual o skype tambem porque nao existe pacotes nos repositoriso
<ukinami> repositorios
<ukinami> rudolf percebeste ?
<Rudolf> ukinami: quando você instalou este seu ubuntu? qual a versão?
<ukinami> 14.04
<ukinami> instalei a 3 dias
<Rudolf> instalou uma versão de abril de 2014 em maio de 2015?
<Rudolf> ummm
<Rudolf> interessante
<Rudolf> mas vejamos
<Rudolf> qual o seu tipo de internet?
<Rudolf> alias, sua internet é boa
<ukinami> so havia essa no site do ubuntu quando fiz o download
<Rudolf> acessa qualquer coisa?
<ukinami> sim
<ukinami> por acaso estava a ver agora a actualização
<ukinami> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/04/como-atualizar-o-ubuntu-1404-e-1410-para-o-1504.html
<ukinami> não preciso de fazer bekup para actualizar pois não ?
<Rudolf> ukinami: se vc acabou de instalar
<Rudolf> ukinami: vai fazer backup do que?
<ukinami> dos meus documentos
<Rudolf> ukinami: se já tem, faça
<Rudolf> ukinami: joga tudo no pendrive
<ukinami> e alterações na plca de rede que fiz para trabalho e que vou precisar do pc amanha para trabalhar e nao dava jeito perder as coisas se tiver que fazer faço a actualização no domingo
<ukinami> ok
<ukinami> então vou efectuar
<ukinami> domingo então faço isso obrigado outra coisa esta versão custuma ser lenta a outra esta mais rapida ?
<Rudolf> cada vez mais lenta, dizem
<ukinami> ...
<ukinami> e não há maneira de pois mais rapida ? é que o meu computador e rapido e no windows anda bem mas já me cansei no windows e disseram que no linux não teria problemas menos de velocidade
<ukinami> é verdade certo ?
<Rudolf> ukinami: cara, linux não é ubuntu
<Rudolf> ukinami: ubuntu é linux
<ukinami> então qual é a melhor distribuição ?
<Rudolf> ukinami: a distro ubuntu optou por fazer um sistema mega florido e pesado
<Rudolf> ukinami: o pesado pode ser por conta de drivers de video mal instalado (pooooode ser)
<astroo-> ukinami  primeiro diz que pc tens
<Rudolf> ukinami: melhor?
<Rudolf> ukinami: aquela que vc testar e gostar
<Rudolf> ukinami: a minha melhor definitivamente pode não ser a sua melhor
<Rudolf> ukinami: acessa o distro watch e comece a testar
<Rudolf> ukinami: e o astroo- está correto
<Rudolf> ukinami: qual sua máquina (proc/memoria/video/hd)?
<ukinami> acer aspire E1-571 intel core I3 2.3GHz 8 GB DDR3 intel hd graphics 3000 1.7GB
<astroo-> podes por tudo
<Rudolf> ukinami: eu tinha um i3, com menos ram e menos processamento e não era lento
<Rudolf> ukinami: rodava até windows na vmware
<Rudolf> ukinami: em compensação, na mesma máquina o windows era uma carroça (e olha que era XP)
<ukinami> mas aqui no ubuntu para abrir um browser demora 2 minutos e encrava algumas vezes isso um exemplo
<Rudolf> ukinami: cruuuzes
<ukinami> melhor quando mudei para o gnome mas nao muito
<Rudolf> dois minutos para abrir browse
<ukinami> ya
<Rudolf> ukinami: ummm, então vc começou a perceber que vc pode alterar seu sistema
<Rudolf> ukinami: talvez vc não precise mudar de distro, apenas tunar a que vc tem
<Rudolf> talvez...
<ukinami> já teste kde e outros o gnome achei o melhor em termos de aproveitamento do pc
<ukinami> mas mesmo assim esta mais lento que quando tinha o windows e sei que pode ser melhor com o linux mas nao como
<ukinami> alterei porque pesquisei muito
<ukinami> mas nao encontrei uma resposta definitiva por isso vim aqui e depois quando estiver a dar me bem com o linux poder ajudar tambem
<Rudolf> ukinami: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> ukinami: checar driver, retirar suporte desnecessário do kernel
<Rudolf> ukinami: pode ser que o driver da controladora do seu hd não seja o melhor
<Rudolf> ukinami: realmente, se for 2 minutos mesmo para brir browser QUE LIXO QUE É ESSE TAL DE LINUX
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<ukinami> acredito que possa ser isso mas não tenho muito tempo mas vou comecar a investigar mas obrgado pela dica vou indo e amanha passarei aqui e darei um feedback  e agrdaco que me possam ajudar e tambem no futuro ajudar tambem quem precise
<ukinami> fiquem bem obrigado
<Rudolf> e olha que nem falei do dmesg e do lspci
<astroo-> ele parece que e muito ocupado
<Rudolf> e quem não é muito ocupado?
<astroo-> isso...
<astroo-> ca mais de 20% sao desempregados
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon_> Bom dia
<Elfon_> Pessoal, tenho um arquivo no libreofice cal com várias planilhas. Quero escolher uma planilha e exportar somente a primeira página como pdf (e não todas as páginas da planilha), alguém sabe como fazer?
<Elfon_> ???
<andretyn> Elfon_, clique no menu Arquivo, depois exportar para pdf... ai escolha as paginas do intervalo que você quer no pdf
<Elfon_> andretyn: o problema é que tenho um arquivo com umas 140 planilhas...cada uma tem umas 3 páginas...fica complicado localizar qual a página imprimir
<Elfon_> aí não sei como fazer...o cups pdf costuma dar pau aki
<andretyn> Elfon_, selecione com mouse e segurando a tecla ctrl, vai exportar somente as que vc quer, acho que é isso...
<andretyn> uma por uma vai criar um pdf somente
<Elfon_> andretyn: já ajuda...vlw
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Heidegger> Bom dia, galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Heidegger> Me tirem uma dúvida se puderem
<Heidegger> sim
<Heidegger> tudo beleza!!
<mirqui> fala qual dúvida ?
<Heidegger> Instalar o Ubuntu em um hd externo e utilizar um gerenciador de e-mail é seguro ou corro o risco de perder meus arquivos
<Heidegger> queria usar o Ubuntu no dia-dia e deixar o microsoft só pra aplicativos exclusivos
<mirqui> xii, velho , fico te devendo
<Heidegger> Entendo
<Heidegger> tranquilo
<mirqui> dá para fazer dualboot em um drive externo?
<Heidegger> Minha intenção nem é usar o Dual
<Heidegger> Eu já tenho o Windows na partição C
<Heidegger> O lance é que o meu HD é bem limitado de espaço
<Heidegger> 160gb
<mirqui> em tese , acho que se da para fazer dual boot em um drive externo , ai vc pode não perder seus arquivos
<mirqui> tenta chamar o rudolf , ele deve entender disto
<Heidegger> Então, acho que eu não soube explicar direito
<Heidegger> não quero fazer dual boot pelo hd externo
<Heidegger> Meu hd externo tá vazio
<mirqui> sim , vc tem medo de perder seus emails
<Heidegger> minha dúvida é sobre os arquivos que irei colocar com a utilização do hd externo e se isso é seguro ou corro risco de perder os e-mails corporativos por exemplo
<Heidegger> Exato!
<Heidegger> Ou ficar com a segurança fragilizada
<mirqui> ahaha sou novo no linux , tenta alguém mais experiente
<mirqui> tem o hggdh tbm e o liberie
<Heidegger> Beleza!!
<Heidegger> Obrigado, amigo
<Heidegger> bom dia aí
<estevo> boa tarde
<estevo> tenho uma duvida
<estevo> se possivem alguem pode e ajudar
<estevo> estou com uma distribução ubuntu server 12.4
<estevo> queria fazer ele rodar em modo grafico
<estevo> opa
<estevo> baixei a versão desktop 14
<estevo> isntalei aqui e deu erro
<estevo> a versão 14
<estevo> do ubuntu
<estevo> falou que o intalador parou
<luizventur> boa tarde!
<luizventur> alguém conhece alguma empresa, que tenha um produto ERP, que eu possar usar em ubuntu ou derivados...?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Carloss> Tenho um notebook, que sempre utilizei windows 32bits nele, gostaria de instalar o Ubunto, ate mesmo para aprendizados, ele suportaria o 64? ou é melhor o 32 mesmo?
<astroo-> nao fui a tempo de dar a dica
<Rudolf> astroo-: povo apressado, jesus
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> só demorou 9 minutos para responder
<Ernandes> rs
<dox> m
<Rudolf> n
<Robfisico> Boa noite, gente.
<Robfisico> Será que alguém pode me ajudar com Dual Boot W8/Ubuntu ? Tenho tentado bastante e não consigo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Robfisico, windows no modo UEFI?
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr: isso mesmo
<astroo-> ola
<Robfisico> Ola
<rafaelsoaresbr> Robfisico, na hora instalação tens que definir a partição System EFI para ser montada em /boot/efi
<rafaelsoaresbr> Robfisico, acho que o Ubuntu detecta isso automaticamente
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr: Meu problema é que não consigo enxergar as partições. O assistente de instalação do Ubuntu detecta o HD todo, e particionei para não precisar formatar
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr, entende?
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr: Chego até a instalação mas n enxerga as partições
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, quando você escolher particionamento manual não mostra nenhuma partição?
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: mostra o HD todo. E o meu possui 4 partições
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: Procurei bastante e não encontrei na net
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, quando vc abre o gparted dá no mesmo?
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: Também =/
<Rudolf> Robfisico: tentou alguma outra distro?
<Rudolf> Robfisico: pode ser bug no instalador
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Nops, uso apenas o w8
<Rudolf> Robfisico: TO FALANDO DE LINUX CACILDS
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Outra vez, NOPS. Rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> Robfisico: pode ser qualquer coisa então
<Robfisico> Rudolf: =(
<Rudolf> Robfisico: desde seu notebook não suportar linux, até você estar fazendo merda
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Acho que estou fazendo merda. Pq eu usava dual com Ubuntu
<Rudolf> já leu aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<Robfisico> Rudolf: NEste mesmo pc
<Rudolf> e aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Rudolf> Robfisico: ah, se funcionava
<Rudolf> Robfisico: supondo que vc NÃO atualizou sua bios
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Um usuário daqui me ajudou certa vez mas, foram muitos procedimentos e n me lmebro
<Rudolf> Robfisico: é só fazer de novo
<Rudolf> Robfisico: porra veio
<Rudolf> Robfisico: tu não sabe como faz
<Rudolf> Robfisico: recebe ajuda
<Rudolf> Robfisico: e tu não anota o que fez?
<Rudolf> Robfisico: parabéns!!
<Robfisico> Rudolf: =D
<Rudolf> Robfisico: espero que tu encontre a boa alma que te ajudou
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Cara, muitos, muitos procedimentos mesmo
<Rudolf> Robfisico: era só anotar
<Rudolf> simples
<Rudolf> fui
<Robfisico> Rudolf: Tem razão, fiz besteira
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-17
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, desativou secure boot? se funcionava antes ou vc resetou/atualizou a bios
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, tenta se lembrar o que vc fez.
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: O meu note n tem a opcao (Positivo Premium S5005)
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: Vou tentar sim
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, vc reinstalou o windows recentemente? deveria ter instalado em partição MBR comum
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: Reinstalei sim
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, na BIOS está setado AHCI ou IDE?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Robfisico, se bem que se você mudar essa opção o windows vai dar tela azul
<Robfisico> rafaelsoaresbr_: AHCI
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> alguem assim por acaso usando drive ati no ubuntu? estou usando o 14.04 e tenho uma Radeon 6290 , é onboard
<shallwe> mas esta dando erro na hora de instalar o drive proprietário simplesmente nao vai!
<shallwe> Alguém com placa de vídeo da AMD com drive proprietário?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> sabadao a noite eu não espero muito não :)
<astroo-> pior em geral e sexta
<shallwe> kkk
<astroo-> ve o privado
<ary> Opa. Alguém sabe me dizer como instalo o flashplugin no opera?
<ary> Opa. Alguém sabe me dizer como instalo o flashplugin no opera?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest78587> Alguém online?
<Chadus> Fala povo, bom dia
<Chadus> Alguém pode me dar uma força para fazer dual boot com w8?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Bom dia moçada.
<augustot1> olá
<augustot1> olá
<marcelomauro> bom dia. Alguém teria uma indicação de literatura sobre as especificações do sistema de arquivo EXT (do 1 ao 4). Estou precisando estudar sobre o assunto para apresentar um seminário e tenho encontrado apenas artigos de blogs. Precisando de algo mais completo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcelomauro, infelizmente é difícil encontrar material em pt-br
<marcelomauro> pode ser ingles
<marcelomauro> sem problema
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon_> marcelomauro: www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Sistemas-de-arquivos-para-GNU-Linux
<marcelomauro> Elfon_, cara eu até já li este. Acontece que a maioria das fontes que ele usa é a Wikipedia, ou seja, fontes secundária. Estou precisando de indicação de fontes primárias, com a própria documentação do sistema de arquivo ou coisa do tipo.
<marcelomauro> mas obrigado por ajudar
<Elfon_> ah sim. Se você quer um artigo científico aí  tem que procurar em algum periodoco
<Elfon_> só  que não conheço nenhum
<marcelomauro> pronto, é isso que eu preciso. Trabalho de faculdade e já coletando dados pro TCC
<marcelomauro> valeu mano
<mirqui> marcelo , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.ecosia.org/search?q=GNU%2FLinux+atuais%2C+tais+como+ext3%2C+ext4%2C+XFS%2C+JFS+e+ReiserFS+%2B+fontes+primarias&addon=opensearch
<mirqui> vê se ajuda
<mirqui> http://pt.slideshare.net/michaelnickolas/apostila-so
<marcelomauro> este ultimo é o que mais sse aproxima. Mas o cara apenas parafrasea o Tanembaum (usa até figuras do livro dele, rsrs)
<mirqui> sinto muito , nem sei do que se trata , só lancei no buscador
<marcelomauro> agradeço irmão
<marcelomauro> eu preciso dar uma palestra sobre sistema de arquivo com log (e consequentemente journaling). Foram divididas as tarefas e cada mebro falará de um tipo distinto (reserfs, hfs, ntfs...) A mim coube a familia EXT ( EXT, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4).
<marcelomauro> Já encontrei inumeros artigos em blogs e portais da net, mas preciso de livros, ou especificações técnicas para dar mais credibilidade
<mirqui> no ecosia tem pouca coisa , mas no google tem bastante
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+distribui%C3%A7%C3%B5es+GNU%2FLinux+atuais%2C+tais+como+ext3%2C+ext4%2C+XFS%2C+JFS+e+ReiserFS+%2B+fontes+prim%C3%A1rias
<marcelomauro> enfim...
<marcelomauro> livros são dificeis... então pensei que alguém por aqui com mais experiencia já conhecesse algum.
<mirqui> o elfon é avançado , o rudolf
<mirqui> o hggdh
<mirqui> faz um quais quais quais no ouvido deles , pode ser que te indiquem algo
<marcelomauro> blz
<rafaelsoaresbr> https://scholar.google.com.br/
<rafaelsoaresbr> http://www.scielo.br/?lng=pt
<Fabianin> Pessoal, já tentei de tudo na internet mas nada funciona, meu notebook tem aquelas placas hibridas, uma intel e outra ATI HD 7730m e eu não consigo fazer de jeito nenhum fazer a radaeon funcionar... Alguém ai provavelmente já teve problema parecido, como faço?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho um amigo que um problema parecido em outra distro. nunca tive notes com esse sistema dual
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fabianin, você instalou os drivers proprietários?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fabianin, se instalou, tenta instalar uma versão mais recente
<Fabianin> Eu já tentei basicamente de tudo
<Fabianin> segui váriios tutoriais rafaelsoaresbr
<mirqui> fabianin vê se vc pesquisou isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+meu+notebook+tem+aquelas+placas+hibridas%2C+uma+intel+e+outra+ATI+HD+7730m+e+eu+n%C3%A3o+consigo+fazer+de+jeito+nenhum+fazer+a+radaeon+funcionar+%2C+o+que+fazer
<Fabianin> ....
<mirqui> ahaha isto é sim ou não ?
<Fabianin> Não...
<Fabianin> Eu já disse, já to a 3 dias tentando instalar isso
<Fabianin> pra eu apelar pro irc é pq a coisa tá feia
<mirqui> tenta drivers proprietários
<Fabianin> já tentei...
<mirqui> xii
<Fabianin> já tentei desativar a placa da intel
<mirqui> pq vc usa duas placas de vídeo ?
<mirqui> a intel é mais compativel
<Fabianin> Pq meu notebook veio assim uai
<Fabianin> é mais compativel só que com muito menos desempenho que uma dedicada
<mirqui> vc é gamer ou usa o pc para o trabalho ?
<Fabianin> Trabalho
<mirqui> e o desempenho da placa de deixa muito abaixo do que vc precisa para o dia a dia ?
<rafaelsoaresbr__> Fabianin, já instalou drivers do site da AMD?
<Fabianin> Já rafaelsoaresbr__ , mirqui bastante
<mirqui> não sei o que dizer cara ,
<mirqui> vc usa linux ou windows ?
<Fabianin> mirqui: uso linux
<Fabianin> mirqui: mas to vendo que vou ter de usar o windows
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ati+hd+7730m+driver+linux
<mirqui> e as placas intel
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=placas+de+v%C3%ADdeo+intel+%2B+drivers
<mirqui> se vc não achar nada , meu caro , está com um bruto azar ahaha
<mirqui> e em último caso faz dual boot
<android_> Alguem ai
<mirqui> falaaaa :)
<android_> to tendo dificuldade com o comando airmon-ng start wlan0
<android_> Ta pedindo pra instala alguma coisa
<mirqui> xii tenta o elfon ou o rudolf
<mirqui> ou alguém mais avançado
<android_> Tao offs ?
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> opa vc está tentando descobrir senhas ?
<android_> Sim
<android_> To testando vunerabilidade da rede da empresa que trabalhor
<android_> Com meu celular
<mirqui> sou novo no linux cara
<android_> Mais vc ja falo com alguem aq que sabe alguma coisa
<mirqui> de senhas para celular só sei senha do wifi
<mirqui> não , só pesquisei no google
<android_> Fico emprecionado com que vc pode fazer com um celular hj em dia
<mirqui> tipo ?
<android_> To rodando debian no meu celular agora
<android_> to falando por ele
<mirqui> eu estou querendo baixar o ubuntu touch
<mirqui> quando chegar
<mirqui> ou seja , uma derivação debian :)
<ukinami> boas
<mirqui> blza :)
<ukinami> ppl eu tentei actualizar o ubuntu 14.04  para o 15 por favor ja tentei não consegui Obrigado
<mirqui> me parece que o 15 ainda está bruto
<mirqui> o 14.10 tem atualizações por9 meses
<mirqui> por 9 meses
<mirqui> qual erro dá ?
<ukinami> eu tentei pelo actualizador no ubuntu diz que não tem actualizações
<ukinami> eu li no google instalei coisas no terminal alterei no updater
<ukinami> e continua a dizer que não tem actualizações
<mirqui> então não existem , acho que o 15 é para testes ainda
<ukinami> e para o 14.10 tambem, não actualiza
<mirqui> você é desenvolvedor ?
<ukinami> não mas gostava mas nao sou
<mirqui> o 14.10 é estável
<ukinami> como actualizo para p 14.10 ?
<mirqui> qual verção você tem ?
<ukinami> 14.04
<mirqui> eu atualizei para a14.04.02 tem suporte para 5 anos
<mirqui> a 14.10 é só por 9 meses
<ukinami> então amntenho me com o 14.04 ?
<mirqui> não sei para o que você quer o ubuntu
<mirqui> não posso te dizer
<mirqui> o lógico é :
<ukinami> para utilizaão normal
<ukinami> utilização normal
<mirqui> 14.04 porque tem suporte por 5 anos
<ukinami> ok
<cyber> ola
<mirqui> oi :)
<cyber> sou novo
<cyber> no irc
<ukinami> ok obrigado
<mirqui> ukinami , para que você quer o ubuntu?
<cyber> como isso fuciona?
<mirqui> se você tem uma dúvida
<mirqui> ou problema , tem os participantes do chat para ajudar
<cyber> ???
<mirqui> ahaha que foi ?
<cyber> nada
<mario__> Ola pessoal estou com problemas no meu ubuntu....
<mirqui> fala ,
<mario__> sou novo no linux.
<manokara_> seja bem vindo :)
<mirqui> ahaha tbm , se der te ajudo
<mario__> dai o seguinte como faço para reinstalar a versão 64 bits por cima de uma 32 bits
<mirqui> lado a lado
<manokara_> hmmm, bom, você que fazer exatamente isso
<mario__> há tenho um note velho
<mirqui> dualboot
<mario__> tipo só tenho 2 gb de ram
<manokara_> nunca tentei algo do gênero mas, deveria substituir o sistema de base e deixar só os teus dados da pasta /home
<mario__> bom hoje tenho dois sistema "ruindows" e linux
<mirqui> que tem 2gb , se fizer dual boot vai usar um sistema de ccada vez
<mirqui> eu já fiz trial boot
<mirqui> windows , mint e ubuntu
<mario__> eu já estou estou usando dual boot..
<mirqui> eu agora estou só usando o ubuntu
<mirqui> tanto no note como no desk
<mario__> mas será que há possibilidade de atualizar a versão de 32 para 64?
<manokara> tive uma má experiência com dual boot, sempre bixava ou o windows ou o linux depois de um tempo
<mirqui> isso não sei te dizer mario
<v1n4x> Esperando os adm freenode me dar invisibilidade : https://xumacao.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/caveirainternauta.jpg
<cyber> axo que nao
<mirqui> usava 32 bits no note
<mirqui> agora uso 64
<manokara> mario, você quer manter os programas instalados, fazendo um upgrade ou isso não é muita preocupação?
<mario__> bom então só me resta forma matar novamente o hd e reinstalar a versão 64
<mirqui> faz backup
<mirqui> tem muitos dados no hd ?
<mario__> manokara .... não tenho nada salvo ainda na versão 32
<mario__> então não tenho nada a perder
<manokara> então, não tem com o que se preocupar, é só reinstalar mesmo
<manokara> mas seria bom deixar a partição /home separada do resto, assim se você quisesse formatar a distro em um momento futuro, não ia perder seus arquivos pessoais
<mario__> Eu ja fiz isso meu hd é pequeno mas deixei um espaço pra isso.
<manokara> hmm, legal
<mirqui> eu baixei o ubuntu 64 bits do superdownloads
<manokara> to juntando umas economias pra comprar um SSD pra distro (boot na velocidade da luz! rsrs), e um HD de 4TB pra minha /home
<mirqui> o ssd tem ciclos
<mario__> num hd de 160GB deixei um espaço para" ruindows" 80gb e mais 40gb para linux e 35 gb para arquivos....e 3 gb para fashe
<mario__> cara meu note é velho estou usando para teste.
<mario__> tipo é de 2008....kkkk
<manokara> kkk
<manokara> normal
<manokara> linux é o sistema amigo dos pcs velhos que aquele seu tio dá
<mario__> por isso estou migrando para o linux.... tem outros motivos também...kkk
<mario__> quero que meu filho aprenda sobre a plataforma linux
<mirqui> qual a idade dele ?
<mario__> tipo o muleque tem 7 anos e fuça em tudo..kkk
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<mirqui> tem um belo início :)
<mario__> mas deixa comigo.... vou tentar fazer funfar a distro
<mario__> vlw..... muito obrigado
<magnific> boa tarde pessoal, os botoes do mouse no meu laptop estao completamente doidos, estou sem o botao primario.. ele funciona como o secundario alguem ai ja resolveu algo parecido, vlw
<mirqui> xii não te entendi
<mirqui> destro e canhoto , é isso ?
<magnific> isso
<cyber> va em configuracoes de tochpad e mouse
<magnific> ja tentei isso e nao funfou, atualizei pra ultima versao do ubuntu e tb nao funfou
<mirqui> qual versão ?
<magnific> a ultima, 15
<mirqui> xii estou na 14
<magnific> na 14 estava com o mesmo problema, atualizei e continua igual
<manokara> hmm, diz aí, qual o modelo do teu note?
<mirqui> opa
<mirqui> vc viu os drivers ?
<manokara> mesmo mudando nas opções e nao adiantado, talvez o driver de touchpads não tá de bem com teu hardware
<mirqui> ou pacotes
<magnific> é um dell
<magnific> manokara isso eu percebi tb
<mirqui> drivers proprietários
<magnific> eu tava com a versao 12 e funcionava tudo normal, na 14 comecou esse bug
<mirqui> ou no site vê se tem para linux
<mirqui> faz downgrade
<magnific> putz downgrade nem vira cara
<mirqui> os programas são atualizados normalmente
<mirqui> é só o kernel que muda
<mirqui> por que ?
<magnific> muito trampo
<mirqui> não tens a iso ?
<manokara> né.. rsrs
<manokara> é um del 5537?
<manokara> dell*
<manokara> dando uma pesquisada, achei isto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483229/dell-5537-touchpad-not-working-ubuntu-14-04
<manokara> vê se você tem os pacotes xserver-xorg-input-synaptics e gpointing-device-settings instalados
<magnific> manokara: olhei esse topic tb estao instalados
<magnific> deixa eu ver a qual eh a versao desse laptop guentae
<manokara> hmm, blz
<mirqui> boa sorte , fui :)
<magnific> acho que é um Dell Inspiron 14R no site deles nao tem mais o modelo pra checar vish
<manokara> é tenso isso :/
<manokara> tem embaixo dele não?
<magnific> eh perae
<magnific> manokara Dell Inspiron 14 (3421, Early 2013)
<magnific> eh vou ter que voltar pra versao 12 mesmo, as outras tem alguns componentes que nao vao funcionar =/
<manokara> hmmm, não consegui achar nada de bom por aqui :/
<manokara> deve ter alguma gambiarra sinistra pra trocar os botões
<manokara> hehe
<magnific> deve ter mas, por enquanto ninguem postou sobre isso aonde
<magnific> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11718/
<magnific> eles recomendam a 12 mesmo
<magnific> putz
<manokara> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics - dá uma olhada boa nisso aqui, quem sabe haja uma luz
<manokara> tem todo um guia pra testar o funcionamento, editar o .conf do synaptics manualmente..
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<manokara> olá
<magnific> ahn sei la
<magnific> mto trampo
<astroo-> ola
<magnific> astroo-: olá
<manokara> ^^
<astroo-> ola
<manokara> astro, já passou por algum problema desse tipo? botoes do touchpad trocados, e não resolvem nas confs...
<magnific> vlw ai galera, vou fazer backup e voltar pra versao 12 mesmo
<magnific> obrigado
<sistematico> manokara: xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1"
<sistematico> Só num sei se resolve no Synaptics
<manokara> sistematico: opa, valeu. O problema não era exatamente meu, mas vou lembrar desse comando caso venha a acontecer.
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<chronotr> quando vcs mudam o tema de gtk no ubuntu 16.04 a tela trava e o unity reinicia?
<testuser> is there anybody out there?
<dsantos> Ola a todos. Alguem disponivel para tirar duvidas de ubuntu. Acabei de instalar aqui
<hggdh> dsantos: tua melhor opção é colocar as dúvidas aqui. Se alguém souber respopnder, responderá.
<dsantos> É sobre partição de HD hggdh. Eu criei uma partição de 500 GB para o Ubuntu. Mas algo deu errado na instalação e foi criado outra partição de 13 GB somente. O resultado disso vocês podem ver aqui http://termbin.com/j7hg e http://termbin.com/maau
<dsantos> teria como transferir a home do ubuntu para a partição de 500 GB? Ou mesclar ambos?
<hggdh> bem. Ter como, tem. (1) use gparted, ou gnome-disks para criar um filesystem nestes 500G; (2) cp -r /home/* /nova-partição/ (3) edite /etc/fstab, e monte /home na novo filesystem
<hggdh> "mesclar ambos": é possível, mas complicado.
<Rafael_> bom dia
<Rafael_> qual o nome daquele navegador dos caras do mozilla mesmo?
<Geese_Howard> firefox?
<Dead_Thinker> Brave Browser
<Dead_Thinker> ele saiu :/
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> enrolar 1 hora  e meia agora
<aedigital> e ja era
<mirqui> ahaha quer bater um papo no ##._## ?
<mirqui> ##._.##
<aedigital> valeu, mas toh suave
<mirqui> não , é que aqui se não for para tirar dúvidas , o pessoal reclama
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> estou usando o ubuntu mate
<mirqui> todos os programas que instalei funcionaram perfeitamente
<aedigital> nice
<aedigital> eu  toh com meu lubuntu aqui
<aedigital> e pelo andar da carruagem,  vai ficar mais uns  2 anos
<aedigital> ou mais
<mirqui> no ubuntu está mais difícil de instalar , não sei agora
<mirqui> tenho a iso do lubuntu tbm
<mirqui> estou em dual boot ,, kde , mate
<mirqui> kde é 14.04
<mirqui> o mate é 16.04
<mirqui> peguei a 16.04 do lubuntu tbm
<mirqui> estou a fim de fazer um trial boot para ver como funciona
<aedigital> tohh com  o 15
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> nao tenho mais paciencia pra isto nao
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> ficar testando e tal
<mirqui> a 15.10 o suporte acaba logo
<mirqui> o mate tem um visual legal
<mirqui> entre lubuntu e ubuntu
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> mas eu nem preciso do suporte mesmo
<aedigital> que preguica
<mirqui> e os furos de segurança ?
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> linux é bom , mas um sistema desatualizado éruim
<aedigital> meo, mesmo que conseguissem invadir aqui
<aedigital> o que duvido muito
<aedigital> mas muito mesmo
<aedigital> nao iam aproveitar nada
<mirqui> bom , aqui tbm
<mirqui> numca deixo nada de importante no pc
<aedigital> :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<trash_> boa noite.
<trash_> tem mulher aqui nessa sala?
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> trash_, tá de sacanagem que você veio aqui para procurar uma vaga para estacionar seu fusquinha.
<trash_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk..  so pra descontrair..,
<trash_> astroo-, ola amigo.. como vai.. hhehe
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<trash_> KurtKraut,  de boa..
<trash_> to so tentando me comunicar..
<KurtKraut> trash_, :P
<trash_> astroo-, me passa um canal massa vc conhece??  que tem umas femeas pra eu flertar ..
<astroo-> isso e coisa para outras redes
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> trash_: virtualife
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-17
<trash_> ok. to com perna quebrada amigos.. tento me distrair pra nao pirar.., conhecer uma femea seria legal nao acham..,  tem algum hacer anonymous aqui. cade o canal raidcall..  quero caos tb..
<hggdh> trash_: não aqui, por favor.
<trash_> hggdh, oq??  nao oq?
<hggdh> aqui é para dúvidas em relação ao Ubuntu. Para conversa fiada, procure outro canal.
<trash_> hggdh, foda-se mano.. aqui nao tao falando nada. se alguem perguntar algo so responder.  se souber. agora querer privar as pessoas de bater papo..  é um pregolino mesmo.
<Geese_Howard> pobre humano
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cod23> alguém?  T_T
<paladinn> pergunte
<cod23> é minha primeira vez usando irc tem algo fora dos tutorias que eu deva saber ?
<aedigital> :)
<Dead_Thinker> haha, durou 3min
<AA55> boa tarde gente buona!
<aedigital> buenas
<chegado> boa tarde!
<chegado> pessoal, boa tarde
<chegado> possuo uma duvida sobre a instalacao do libre office, posso pedir ajuda por aqui?
<AA55> chegado: com certeza
<chegado> obrigado AA55, eu quero testar o libre office 5.2.0, baixei ele e descompactei, na pasta de arquivo descompactado aparece um monte de arquivos .deb, li na documentacao pra fazer um por um "sudo dkpg -i .deb" e a resposta do terminal é q o pacote está quebrado, como faço pra resolver isso?
<hggdh> de-nos o erro, exatamente como ele parece
<chegado> fulgido@DFCO:~/Downloads/LibreOfficeDev_5.2.0.0.alpha1_Linux_x86-64_deb/DEBS$ sudo dpkg -i libreofficedev5.2_5.2.0.0.alpha1-1_amd64.deb
<chegado> [sudo] senha para fulgido:
<chegado> A seleccionar pacote anteriormente não seleccionado libreofficedev5.2.
<chegado> (Lendo banco de dados ... 229661 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<chegado> A preparar para desempacotar libreofficedev5.2_5.2.0.0.alpha1-1_amd64.deb ...
<chegado> A descompactar libreofficedev5.2 (5.2.0.0.alpha1-1) ...
<hggdh> chegado: use pastebin -- paste.ubuntu.com para mostrar várias linhas.
<chegado> blz
<chegado> primeira vez que faco isso, rss...
<chegado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478838/
<chegado> é isso q devo fazer?
<hggdh> como dito na saída, lodevbasis não está instalado.
<hggdh> chegado: (1) sudo apt-get update
<hggdh> chegado: (2) sudo apt-get -f install
<hggdh> e vamos ver o que ocorre...
<chegado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16478919/
<hggdh> !info lodevbasis5.2-core
<lubotu2> Package lodevbasis5.2-core does not exist in xenial
<hggdh> hum
<chegado> não é compativel com o 16.04?
<hggdh> chegado: neste directório onde estão as .deb -- execute um 'ls -l'
<hggdh> e mostre a saída
<chegado> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16479011/
<hggdh> chegado: todo que sei, no momento, é que lodevbasis não existe no Xenial. Talvez venha neste libreoffice
<hggdh> <ugh!/>
<hggdh> chegado: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<chegado> bem, então não seria compativel?
<hggdh> e cruze os dedos
<chegado> pacote por pacote?
<hggdh> chegado: não, exactamente como escrevi
<chegado> ok
<chegado> acabei de ler na documentacao este comando kkkkkkkkkk
<chegado> hggdh: só um minuto, esta processando
<hggdh> chegado: preocupa-me um pouco o lodevbasis KDE integration
<hggdh> não sei o que mais isto trará em pre-requisitos
<chegado> hggdh: deu certo, vou mostrar a saída!
<chegado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16479129/
<hggdh> perfeito!
<chegado> muito obrigado :D
<hggdh> chegado: agora, apenas um aviso: este libreoffice está declarado, na versão, como *alpha*. Cuidado.
<chegado> sim, eu sei disso...é para testes mesmo, eu estou começando um blog e quero mostrar os testes
<hggdh> gatinhos podem morrer, o terminal pegar fogo, etc...
<chegado> :p
<chegado> muito obrigado hggdh, vcs me ajudam d+, na ibm podia ser assim também!
<hggdh> heh. deste sorte
<chegado> vou sair agora, obrigado novamente, até mais!!!
<Elfon> alguem tem problema com o VERO no libreoffice?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FerrazOrdiee> Alguém faz um favor?
<astroo-> diz e espera se alguem ajuda
<FerrazOrdiee> É pessoal
<FerrazOrdiee> Se alguém estiver on e disponível fala ae
<FerrazOrdiee> E conto no pv
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: chances são muitos não vão gostar de PVT
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: alias, não tem nm um mes que estavas a falar besteira aqui
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh,   Ue faz parte..
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: não, não faz parte. Se é o mesmo assunto, podes procurar outro canal
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh, não é msm assunto..
<hggdh> entõ ponha tua pergunta aqui
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh, relaxa man, rancor faz mal
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: infantilidade também
<FerrazOrdiee> Não é pergunta.. é um favor
<FerrazOrdiee> Nada ha ver como o site
<hggdh> ok
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh  vixi ta osso ninguém acessa o irc poh.. não tenho vergonha vo fala pra te msm
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh, Pode entrar no guerrillamail.com pra mim e copiar o domínio aleatório dai cola aki e vou cadastrar num site e vc espera uns 15 segundos dai confirma o cadastro do site.. to no irc aki ..
<hggdh> k
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh,  ta da
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: isto? 3tvq4o+9n6lfa9a47u3o@sharklasers.com
<FerrazOrdiee> Não
<FerrazOrdiee> O de cima
<FerrazOrdiee> Curto
<FerrazOrdiee> Fyjxdykvf tipo assim
<hggdh> uirctksn@sharklasers.com
<FerrazOrdiee> Se fizer o favor de mudar o sharklasers pra guerrillamail.com
<FerrazOrdiee> Agr só um segundinho ..
<hggdh> done
<FerrazOrdiee> Pronto
<FerrazOrdiee> Ja enviei
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh, ainda não chegou a confirmação?
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: sim, chegou
<hggdh> FerrazOrdiee: infelizmente, não abre no chrome
<FerrazOrdiee> Ue nunca ouvi fala disso
<FerrazOrdiee> Mas blz então
<hggdh> não éo primeiro site onde tenho problemas com o chromium <- não chrome, errei
<FerrazOrdiee> hggdh,  tenta no explorer :'(
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-18
<FerrazOrdiee> DeLonge faz um favor?
<FerrazOrdiee> Drone`, faz um favor?
<FerrazOrdiee> astroo-,  vixi parece q só vc ta on.. no Brasil inteiro irc tá na uti hehe
<FerrazOrdiee> astroo-, me quebra o galho lá chapa guerrillamail.com dai forget me idite coloque uirctksne deixe @guerrillamail depois só confirmar cadastro. .
<mariopolitano> olá
<astroo-> ola
<mariopolitano> sou novo neste canal e também no irc
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda e so dizer
<mariopolitano> obrigado
<mariopolitano> então, como seria o comando para me autenticar com senha... /msg nickserv identify senha ?
<astroo-> isso nao sei mas no www.freenode.net tem tudo
<mariopolitano> enfim, uso debian testing
<mariopolitano> também não tenho conhecimento profundo do sistema, mas, como usuário normal...
<astroo-> le o privado
<mariopolitano> o cliente irc que uso agora é o polari do gnome e estou meio perdido com ele
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<astroo-> Symantec antivirus security flaw exposes Linux, Mac and Windows  http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/17/symantec-antivirus-cross-platform-security-flaw/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém sabe qual o nome da pasta na hom que fiam as conigurações do libreffice?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-19
<samuel_> olla algum BR aqui presente
<astroo-> da 1 tempo por 1 possivel resposta
<whitecool> Olá boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<whitecool> de volta ao canal...
<whitecool> ainda meio perdido, sem tempo para estudar sobre Linux
<whitecool> Linux*
<samuel_> voce estudo como assim em curso ou em apostila tutorial na net mesmo
<whitecool> tutorial na net, comando básicos, primeiros passos no linux etc
<samuel_> bem legal acho oque poderia ajuda voce
<samuel_> tenho algumas apostila mas esta em espanhol
<samuel_> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012143233862
<samuel_> quando tive tempo eu upo ele no mega
<samuel_> https://mega.nz/#F!wg1SHRDT!TWT8GwCq49R0ERpW-BDrMA
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Carolinux> alguem ai?
<Powerless> bom dia pessoas. Como faz pra deixar o icone do skype na barra superior?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-20
<forgot_my_name> kem diria. um canel em portugues!
<xGrind> sim
<xGrind> :D
<forgot_my_name> e ninguem fala
<forgot_my_name> xGrind, ops
<forgot_my_name> legal
<forgot_my_name> mas sao da terrinha ou tupiniqiuns.... o pa?...
<forgot_my_name> tupiniquins
<forgot_my_name> pastel de belem, pastel de sta clara..
<rodrigo> fala ai glr
<Guest58903> beleza
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SamaraM> Meu ubuntu deu problema
<SamaraM> Ele travou, tive que força desligamento.  Agora ele inícia mais tem umas opções que eu não entendo
<SamaraM> Alguém me ajuda, por favor
<SamaraM> (SamaraM) Ele travou, tive que força desligamento.  Agora ele inícia mais tem umas opções que eu não entendo
<SamaraM> Ubuntu
<SamaraM> Opções avançada para ubuntu   memory teste...
<barna> SamaraM, eu sem minha bola de cristal agora, vc vai precisar me contar qual erro ta dando.
<barna> SamaraM, tem como escrever ou manda uma foto do erro?
<SamaraM> Tela aparece: Ubuntu/ opções avançada para Ubuntu/ memory teste/ memory teste novamente
<lestaty> selecione ubuntu e dê enter
<Powerless> boa tarde. Estou com um problema no kubunto e no ubunto no qual quando mando imprimir um pdf de um site qualquer ele fica a folha em branco
<Powerless> alguém sabe arrumar isso?
<paulozullu> Fala, @Powerless
<Elfon__> alguem sabe se a apple mudou algo no ios? Não consigo transferir fotos
<paulozullu> Bluetooth? Cabo?
<Elfon__> paulozullu: cabo
<Elfon__> usb
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> oie
<cach> deu nem tempo de dar oi
<cach> fantasma tchau!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-21
<AndroUser2> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Samara> Meu ubuntu não loga, quando ligo vai pra página de grub
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Samara> Eu instalei novamente o mesmo sistema operacional,  pra ver se pelo menos conseguia acessar os documentos,  agora tenho dois ubuntus na mesma máquina,  mas não tenho permissões de abrir as pasta do meu antigo usuário, que agora o nome é #1000
<Guevara> No unity-tweak-tool a alteração de icones não funciona para a sidebar, só altera os icones do topo direito. Alguém com o mesmo problema?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guevara> vlw!
<barna_> Samara, é por conta das permissões.
<barna_> Samara, vc sabe usar terminal de comandos?
<barna_> bom, vou deixar aki dica
<barna_> no terminal: sudo chmod 777 -R /caminho/dapasta/
<barna_> isso vai dar permissão total de acesso aos arquivos
<barna_> dessa pasta q vc apontou no comando
<Samara> Sei usar
<Samara> Vou testar aqui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> estou com um problema com o VLC, tem como alguém dar uma ajuda?
<L88os> informações do terminal http://bit.ly/25f8gAj
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gonz0> sopa
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<trash_> ola galera. qual jogo parece com o league of legend para o linux.. que tenha suporte portugues..,  que a galera ta jogando muito.. grato..
<trash_> quero instalar aqui.. agora.
<vilela> Bom dia gente,
<vilela> alguém sabe me dizer como reduzir o time de boot?
<vilela> to usando fedora e está demorando muito; [cognusia@localhost ~]$ systemd-analyze Startup finished in 1.375s (kernel) + 1min 28.505s (initrd) + 46.162s (userspace) = 2min 16.044s
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<trash_> alguem ai joga dota2. to terminando de instalar . queria uma ajudinha. nunca joguei.., topa
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<trash_> de boa..,  to vendo um tuto aqui..
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-15
<MXMAX> Hi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-18
<feioso> fora temer
<feioso> https://www.facebook.com/jornalistaslivres/videos/533962086727673/
<feioso> porra
<feioso> PSOL
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AndroUser> Opa
<AndroUser> Troca nome
<AndroUser> Nome
<ArchDebian> canal meio parado...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde alguem  precisa de ajuda em linux
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> ola
<astroo-> Celso  ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<All-Star> Olá galera
<All-Star> como vai
<All-Star> como que consigo ajuda no canal?
<All-Star> estou tendo problemas com uma lib
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-14
<xdoctor> Celso, ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-19
<Guest36214> bom dia.  estou tentando instalar um programa da empresa altoqi no ubuntu. ja procurei turorias no internet e nao achei nada. o programa demo deles roda normalmente no meu ubuntu so que, o programa pago usa uma chave, tipo im pendrive e acho que o ubuntu nao consegue identificar na hora da instalacao
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-20
 * sarcastico back - off - 1day 43m e 39s
 * sarcastico Away - off
<insigne> ola
<i00nsu> Ola
<insigne> finalmente achei o canal certo
<i00nsu> pergunta ai.. :D
<insigne> o linux insigne foi descontinuado ne?
<i00nsu> não faço ideia..isso é ubuntu?
<insigne> nao é ubunto
<insigne> era uma distribuiçao br
<i00nsu> se não é ubuntu, então continuas a estar no canal errado ! :D
<insigne> feita para um programa "Computador para todos"
<i00nsu> Tem nome de programa oficial legal e politico ! :D
<i00nsu> Não uses essas distribuições.. :D O ubuntu oferece o mesmo ( mas melhor )
<i00nsu> em portugal chamaram a isso "novas oportunidades" :D haha
<i00nsu> E fizeram o Caixa Mágica que não tem nada de mágico! ( é horrivel )
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-12
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfjFork3FK4
<Celso> um forrózinho ou samba de gafieira também é bom d +
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-13
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgI_KNTgUtg
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-14
<mixblizz> here
<astroo-> ola
<mixblizz> sem networking netmanager, iw works perf
<mixblizz> ud bee good to include a script hon/local
<mixblizz> network={
<mixblizz>    ssid=""
<mixblizz>    psk=""
<mixblizz> }
<mixblizz> #!/bin/bash
<mixblizz> wpa_supplicant -ilinq -c rd.conf &
<mixblizz> dhclient linq
<mixblizz> cn.conf script .sh
<mixblizz> creep rx
<mixblizz> linux apm reev -> kmod
<mixblizz> linux apm reev -> kmod_acpi
<mixblizz> nossa demanda hyperv tails isp
<mixblizz> posix(thread) fuser_aux insctruct and notify hos
<mixblizz> case lili rb(bloqueiaignora)
<mixblizz> nopagefile ipc clash
<mixblizz> pagefile ipc tails isp kvm
<astroo-> here is portuguese language
<astroo-> #ubuntu english
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgI_KNTgUtg
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-16
<Asacarv> Bom dia
<xGrind> precisa atualizar esse tópico
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 20.04 é recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: https://usn.ubuntu.com"
<Celso> verdade!!!
<Celso> Ubuntu 20.04 tá show
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-17
<Celso> buenas
